# TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

OK, the deal is apparently not official yet cause of the wonky salary issues with the season changing to 2013/14 tomorrow. In any case, it should happen soon. 

Discuss the off-season here. Trades/RFAs/UFAs/Coaching changes/UJIRI/etc


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

UJIRI, I FUCKING MISS YOU MAN.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Top Unrestricted Free-Agents:
- Chris Paul (will sign with Clippers)
- Dwight Howard
- Josh Smith
- Al Jefferson 
- Andre Iguodala
- Monta Ellis
- Paul Millsap
- David West
- Manu Ginobili
- O.J. Mayo
- Andrew Bynum
- Kevin Martin
- Tony Allen
- Jarrett Jack
- J.R. Smith
- J.J. Redick
-Chris Kaman

Top Salary-Roll (as of now):
1. Miami Heat - $85,600,797
2. Brooklyn Nets - $85,549,044
3. Los Angeles Lakers - $78,186,630
4. New York Knicks - $76,404,547
5. Golden State Warriors - $74,885,328
6. Chicago Bulls - $73,202,613
7. Boston Celtics - $73,064,519
8. Oklahoma City Thunder - $66,119,439
9. Toronto Raptors - $65,887,884
10. Memphis Grizzlies - $60,702,539
11. Washington Wizards - $58,072,123
12. Orlando Magic - $53,007,785
13. Denver Nuggets - $51,877,526
14. Indiana Pacers - $48,998,027
15. Minnesota Timberwolves - $47,136,582
16. Philadelphia 76ers - $46,193,356
17. Phoenix Suns - $46,186,640
18. Los Angeles Clippers - $45,285,588
19. Portland Trail Blazers - $42,394,245
20. San Antonio Spurs - $41,831,628
21. Dallas Mavericks - $41,415,349
22. Sacramento Kings - $40,707,644
23. Charlotte Bobcats - $40,420,327
24. Detroit Pistons - $35,172,720
25. New Orleans Pelicans - $34,957,332
26. Cleveland Cavaliers - $32,594,120
27. Houston Rockets - $32,339,230
28. Milwaukee Bucks - $31,081,659
29. Utah Jazz - $25,696,809
30. Atlanta Hawks - $18,483,800


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

I wonder whose gonna take the gamble on Bynum.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Tyler Durden said:


> Top Unrestricted Free-Agents:
> - Chris Paul (will sign with Clippers)
> - Dwight Howard
> - Josh Smith
> ...


dem hawks

Smith is gone, and Teague may be as well. I feel bad for BIG AL.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

My boy Al 
He should reunite with Noah :mark:


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Hopefully the Bulls make some moves.

"It's time to shake things up again"


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

15 years....it's time.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

I second that, I really want Bulls to make a play for either Ellis, Iggy, OJ Mayo, or JR Smith 
I also heard a couple of trade rumors about Lamarcus Aldridge coming to the bulls aswell.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Bulls will have to move either Deng or Boozer if they really want to make a run at someone big.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

- Kyle Korver is most likely headed to Brooklyn.
- The Pistons are pursuing Josh Smith & Andre Iguodala
- The Knicks are interested in bringing in Monta Ellis
- The Warriors are shopping David Lee
- The Pelicans are about to offer Tyreke Evans a large offer sheet.
- The Bulls are going after Mo Williams and Will Bynum as potential replacements for Nate.
- The Bobcats are pursuing Al Jefferson


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I want to see lee go to San Antonio. Get a big in before Tim Duncan retires. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

As long as the Pacers resign David West, I'll be satisfied.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Maple Leaf Muscle said:


> I wonder whose gonna take the gamble on Bynum.


Report came out today saying he's refusing to work out for teams :lmao


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

I can see why the warriors are shopping lee. they're already fifth on the payroll and they probably know the price for re-signing klay/barnes won't come cheap.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



HeatWave said:


> Report came out today saying he's refusing to work out for teams :lmao


Because he's a bum. That POS! :cuss: I knew it last season he would not play at all for the Sixers. 

When he is healthy he is a beast, but when is he ever healthy? I'll laugh at any team that signs Andrew "No Knees" Bynum.


In other news, the Sixers still haven't hired a coach. Hollins is still out there. He help rebuild the Grizzles. I'm sure he can do the same with the Sixers.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Mavs want Bynum.

I've been calling it for months now. Once Dallas strikes out on Howard they're throwing the max at Bynum


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

cp3 officially re-signed with the clips. 5 years/107 mill.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Champ said:


> cp3 officially re-signed with the clips. 5 years/107 mill.


Clips turning their once dreadful history around a little bit at a time...good for them


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



> RT @MagicJohnson: [email protected] Stay. #StayD12.


Yep, Lakers aren't desperate at all


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

The Lakers are the last team to meet with Dwight right?

Yeah he'll stay.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Notorious said:


> - The Pistons are pursuing Josh Smith & Andre Iguodala
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Don't quite understand the desire for Smith. Knight/AI/Smith/Monroe/Drummond seems a bit too tight. I wouldn't mind AI but they should stay away from Smith. But y'know Dumars is gonna go nuts since he's fighting for his job.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Notorious said:


> The Lakers are the last team to meet with Dwight right?
> 
> Yeah he'll stay.


Kupchak already met with Dwight...

And Pacers close to signing CJ Watson...All this time I've been talking about Pacers needing a PG and this was their solution..smh


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Josh Smith is awful. And he'll end up in Milwaukee. Along with Jeff Teague. Larry Drew gonna make them the Milwaukee Hawks.

And lol at C.J. Watson. Ugh Indiana.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



> .Report: Warriors plan to offer Andrew Bogut and Klay Thompson to the Lakers for Dwight Howard.


Hmmm


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Will Never forget.









Nets than went on to lose the game


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



HeatWave said:


> Hmmm


Oh shit

Klay's dad saying his prayers right now.

What I read said that they're giving the Lakers the choice of Klay or Barnes.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Woj saying that Kevin Martin will likely not return to the Thunder and they're going hard after Dorell Wright.

Fun fact. Dorell Wright would be the biggest FA signing since the Thunder moved to Oklahoma City.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



> . According to @jadande, Dwight Howard has already spoken on the phone with Jack Nicholson about remaining with the Lakers


.....


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Kinda sucks that all these people from the Bucks are so gone.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Notorious said:


> Woj saying that Kevin Martin will likely not return to the Thunder and they're going hard after Dorell Wright.
> 
> Fun fact. Dorell Wright would be the biggest FA signing since the Thunder moved to Oklahoma City.


Harden trade looking worse by the day...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

ESPN saying that the Clippers & Bucks are discussing a trade centered around a Bledsoe for Redick swap.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Jamario looks nothing like him...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

So apparently Time Warner Cable is offering Dwight Howard his own TV show if he re-signs with the Lakers. Lakers doing everything they can :lmao

Pelicans have offered a four year offer sheet to Tyreke Evans. However reports are that Tyreke does not want to sign with a team that plans to start him at SF.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Pelicans have offered Tyreke Evans a 4 yr 44 mil deal....I gotta get back in the gym

@Notorious We getting the Magic Hour back?!?!?!?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

I guess so :lol

So the Pelicans offer 4 year, $44-48 mil contract to Tyreke Evans. Really don't see anyone matching that.

So I guess the Pelicans are rolling with Jrue/Gordon/Tyreke/Anderson/Unibrow as their main 5, of course Anderson probably won't start but he'll play close to 30 minutes a game and he'll close games.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



> @slimthugga A bottle of rosé in a Houston club is $250 max in LA $1000 befo taxes and gratuity @DwightHoward


Game.Set.Match


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Slim Thug coming through in the clutch


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



> Have u ever been to @dreamshouston or V-Live @DwightHoward ??? LA ain't got strippers like we do





> We both got babymamas @DwightHoward do u know that they only get 20% in Houston it's wayyyy worst in LA


IT IS OVER


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

SLIM THUGGA COMIN' THROUGH IN THE CLUTCH


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

"Wait, baby mommas get paid less money in Houston? MOTHERFUCK CALIFORNIA!"-Dwight Howard


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Raptors signed Q-Rich and are going after Brandon Wright. 10th place in the East here we come :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Raptors will probably make the playoffs. Celtics, Hawks & Bucks all probably won't make the playoffs.

Toronto, Washington and Cleveland or Detroit will take their spots in the playoffs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

the dwight howard shit and the way they're offering pitches is hilarious. time warner getting in on the action is LULZ.


also I fucking loled hard at reading some article stating the Rockets are showcasing their past winning ways with big men and how they can build a champion contender around a big man. THAT IS THE DEFINITION OF THE LAKERS WAY. :lmao


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Humbled Moron said:


> Raptors signed Q-Rich and are going after Brandon Wright. 10th place in the East here we come :mark:


10th? barring smoove and iggy going to the pistons I have us in the top 6.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Humbled Moron said:


> Raptors signed Q-Rich and are going after Brandon Wright. 10th place in the East here we come :mark:


Wright is like the only guy ORL wants, let 'em have him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Now Marc Stein is saying that the Clippers & Mavs are discussing a Bledsoe for Mayo swap. So I wonder who will win the Bledsoe sweepstakes. If you were the Clippers which one would you accept

A. Bledsoe for O.J. Mayo
B. Bledsoe for Arron Afflalo
C. Bledsoe for J.J. Redick
D. Bledsoe for DeMar DeRozan (I think that's what Toronto was offering)


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

they wanted demar in a package. ujiri didn't offer him to the clips.

bledsoe for mayo is the best deal. mayo's a quality 2 guard that will help take some pressure off cp3 and improve that clipper offense.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Champ said:


> 10th? barring smoove and iggy going to the pistons I have us in the top 6.


I'd put MIA,NYK,the Nets,IND,CHI and CLE ahead of the Raps for sure. And probably DET too. The Raps have no back up pg or worthwhile back up bigs, Gay was awful last year and unless Gay rebounds from last year and Val takes a huge step forward, i can't see how anyone could put them in the top 6. Maybe they sneak in to the playoffs but im gonna have to see the final roster and a couple games before i predict anything good for them.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Wizards if healthy could be a low seed.

Wall had a good 2nd half when he returned healthy, weren't they like 20-19 after his return? They also defended their home court. They got a great young 1-2-3 punch, anf Nene and Okafor are still serviceable. Some decent shooters off the bench to


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Afflalo's the best, fellas. Brings quality defense (which Derozan also brings), along with elite shooting (which Redick and Mayo bring). Most well-rounded player out of those four.

*Edit: *@ [email protected]


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

I think Beal is gonna make huge strives for the Wizards this season. Good shooter, not exactly like Ray Allen like some scouts predicted :allen1, but good nonetheless.

He is a good rebounder for his size, and his finishing ability will only improve, imo. If he can pick up from where he left Post AS break, he is really gonna tear it up.

Defense needs to improve, though. Should probably stop taking long 2s as well, but just about everyone does it, so whatever. :kobe8


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Xile44 said:


> Wizards if healthy could be a low seed.
> 
> Wall had a good 2nd half when he returned healthy, weren't they like 20-19 after his return? They also defended their home court. They got a great young 1-2-3 punch, anf Nene and Okafor are still serviceable. Some decent shooters off the bench to


Yeah if Wall/Beal/Nene stay healthy and Porter has a good rookie year I can see them as high as 6th seed. They were an elite defensive team last year but were the #30 offensive team. I'm hoping that with a full season of Wall, improvements from Beal, hopefully Nene doesn't fall off and should Porter make an immediate contribution they should be able to least rank in the top 15 offenses.

Long story short, I think they'll be a playoff team regardless but if they stay healthy and their young players make strides then I could see them as high as the 6th seed. Maybe even the 5th depending on how the Knicks offseason turns out.



WWF said:


> Afflalo's the best, fellas. Brings quality defense (which Derozan also brings), along with elite shooting (which Redick and Mayo bring). Most well-rounded player out of those four.
> 
> *Edit: *@ [email protected]


Clever :jordan


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

I know. :kobe4


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Humbled Moron said:


> I'd put MIA,NYK,the Nets,IND,CHI and CLE ahead of the Raps for sure. And probably DET too. The Raps have no back up pg or worthwhile back up bigs, Gay was awful last year and unless Gay rebounds from last year and Val takes a huge step forward, i can't see how anyone could put them in the top 6. Maybe they sneak in to the playoffs but im gonna have to see the final roster and a couple games before i predict anything good for them.


he was a 19/6/3 player on .440/.380/.854 shooting as a raptor last season. I wouldn't call that awful. don't forget that demar is coming off his best season and is progressing steadily. masai hasn't even completed the team yet. he'll find those pieces you're referring to so they can be ready come october. have faith bro. 

we've got a better core five than the cavs, btw. I said top 6 but I meant 6th precisely. that's my prediction. 

on a side note, orlando has a good shot at the playoffs.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



WWF said:


> Afflalo's the best, fellas. Brings quality defense (which Derozan also brings), along with *elite shooting* (which Redick and Mayo bring). Most well-rounded player out of those four.
> 
> *Edit: *@ [email protected]


44/30 is elite shooting? I better go tell my coach that I'm as good a shooter as Redick. :stuff


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

*****, he was forced to chuck last season, because somebody had to score. Throughout the rest of his career, he's a 47%/40%/81% dude.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



WWF said:


> *****, he was forced to chuck last season, because somebody had to score. Throughout the rest of his career, he's a 47%/40%/81% dude.


What about VUCEVIC, Eater of Worlds?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

What about him? He's a monster, this is well documented. Magic (the user on here) dropped him in our fantasy league, to add DERRICK ROSE. Unlimited lel's were had @ that move, as Vuc went on to have a great season and Rose didn't do anything.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

:lmao Is that why Magic loves shitting on Rose?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

I like to think that's a reason why. Because he dropped VUCEVIC and held onto Rose almost the whole fantasy year with the hope of his return.

Caught feelings when Rose didn't come back.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

This is Magic's logic:

> Miss the draft
> Make 1 trade where he massively rips somebody (PSYCH) off
> I'M THE GREATEST MANAGER EVER


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Left out the VASQUEZ trade.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Did you guys do a daily or weekly model?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

The league we're talking about isn't on here, but yeah it was daily.

There's a league on here if you're interested. I think there's a spot or two open but I'm not completely sure. You would have to talk to JIM.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Champ said:


> 10th? barring smoove and iggy going to the pistons I have us in the top 6.


Heat/Pacers/Knicks/Nets/Bulls/ .....You right...Well, You might be slapboxing with Detroit, Milwaukee, Washington & Atlanta for that 6-8 range, but yeah, Toronto looks the best out of that crop imo at the moment. Like you said, Pistons could swing things just not for you guys, but I'd reckon top 3-4 of the East..


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Considering its officially the off-season now, I guess its time to eat crow.

- Thought Rose would play this year :rose2
- Roy would have a flash-back season
- Minnie would make the playoffs
- Cousins would finally get it and become an All-Star :mcgee
- Lakers would reach the Finals :kobe3
- Knicks would regress


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

My biggest one was I thought the Rockets overpaid James Harden.


Anyway, the Wizards agree to a deal with Eric Maynor.

And the Bulls have agreed with Mike Dunleavy to a 2 year, $6 mil deal. So I guess bye-bye SPICY MEATBALLS.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



WWF said:


> This is Magic's logic:
> 
> > Miss the draft
> > Make 1 trade where he massively rips somebody (PSYCH) off
> > I'M THE GREATEST MANAGER EVER


I didn't miss the draft you mong(if I get warned for calling brandon a mong i swear to fucking god you guys our nazis). I actually drafted a really good team too if you look at it, I had a ton of late round steals so get off my shit. Just because you did awful AGAIN last year doesn't mean you get to hate on me. :kobe

also I WON THE FUCKING LEAGUE.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Notorious said:


> My biggest one was I thought the Rockets overpaid James Harden.
> 
> 
> Anyway, the Wizards agree to a deal with Eric Maynor.
> ...


At first :kobe2 
Now :kobe3

Knicks gonna get Bargnani, GarPax had to do something big.

Seriously though, he was pretty good last year, posted the best 3PT% of his career.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Notorious said:


> My biggest one was I thought the Rockets overpaid James Harden.
> 
> 
> Anyway, the Wizards agree to a deal with Eric Maynor.
> ...


:sad:


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



El Conquistador said:


> :sad:


At least we're getting some form of hot sauce now, even though its Dunleavy-brand.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

btw Brandon forgot to mention that the whole league laughed at me trading Jrue Holiday and Patrick Patterson for JJ Hickson and Vasquez. Yeah, those ****** know shit all so don't take their word for too much. Brandon also though Ayon was going to do better than Vucevic because I remember asking him that in the draft before picking Vucevic. ***** YOU SUCK.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

There's still a chance Belinelli returns to Chicago. Nate is gone though, the Bulls can't afford him.

Bulls bench losing their swag.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Notorious said:


> There's still a chance Belinelli returns to Chicago. Nate is gone though, the Bulls can't afford him.
> 
> Bulls bench losing their swag.


Losing our scoring too.

If Marco leaves, and Hamilton continues to regress, I don't think we'll be able to make it to the ECF. 

It would be a god-send if Boozer returns to his Utah-days, but I'm content with him getting 15-17 ppg like has been doing. 

I still think we'll need to trade either Boozer or Deng if we really want to make a run in free agency in the coming years, or amnesty one of 'em.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Typical Rockets...MyCareer mode, we have 3 guards, 9 Fs & C's and Harden just got knocked out rest of the season 


Anyways..Iggy met with Kings for some odd reason...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Iggy is just gonna go to whoever offers him the most money. I don't even think he's cares if it's a bottom-feeder or not.

Iggy in Detroit would be nice though just because I'd like to see them make a playoff push.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

STAY IN DENVER, ANDRE! FUCK.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Can the Pelicans sign Iggy as well!?!?! Just because!?!?!


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> Typical Rockets...MyCareer mode, we have 3 guards, 9 Fs & C's and Harden just got knocked out rest of the season
> 
> 
> Anyways..Iggy met with Kings for some odd reason...


I hated playing their. Asik couldn't make a simple shot after giving him a nice feed.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Seraphin is the GOAT in 2k. Has 90s in both Inside and Close, absolute beast on the pick and roll.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Seraphin is the GOAT in 2k. Has 90s in both Inside and Close, absolute beast on the pick and roll.


Granger in mycareer is amazing.Made Granger get all NBA first team, all star starter and scoring title. 

As for scrubs, Toney Douglas the 3 point Gawd in career mode

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Xile44 said:


> Granger in mycareer is amazing.Made Granger get all NBA first team, all star starter and scoring title.
> 
> As for scrubs, Toney Douglas the 3 point Gawd in career mode
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


Scrubs always light my teams up, but never star players.

Especially anyone who has Microwave. Jordan Crawford scorched my Pistons MyCareer for 54 points, and went 13-17 from 3 fpalm


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Xile44 said:


> I hated playing their. Asik couldn't make a simple shot after giving him a nice feed.


Im a PF so I dont play with him much. They have me starting at center which is stupid because im only 6'10'. But yes Tony Touch is the Triple OG on here. Too bad getting him to pass the ball is a chore

Heyyyyyyyyyyyy my starting backcourt at the moment is Douglas and Crawford :lmao


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Scrubs always light my teams up, but never star players.
> 
> Especially anyone who has Microwave. Jordan Crawford scorched my Pistons MyCareer for 54 points, and went 13-17 from 3 fpalm


Crawford is definitely one of them players who will light me up. Lakers are cheesy in that game. Howard catches every rebound

OJ Mayo once went 3-15 from deep once lmao.

I tanked the rookie showcase to see how it would be like to be on a non lottery team, and I gotta say Me-George-Green-Granger-Hibbert are a crazy core

What happened to Lin heatwave? He would never pass the ball. Hated him


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Worst part about sig skills assigned to players, is the fact that they automatically get level 3 of that sig from the start.

"Oh is that super-tight D on JR Smith or Jordan Crawford? Good thing the computer recognizes it at low-level due to the 100%+ for creating space."


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

I've got myself at PG, Harden, Parsons, Robinson, and Aldridge as our Blazers starting lineup with JJ Hickson coming off the bench. Very solid group. Aldridge is shooting near 80% :lol.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Xile44 said:


> Crawford is definitely one of them players who will light me up. Lakers are cheesy in that game. Howard catches every rebound
> 
> OJ Mayo once went 3-15 from deep once lmao.
> 
> ...


Only had 3 guards(Lin, Harden, Douglas) so when the GM came to me I gave a list of guards to go after because my thinking was, we should have another guard or 2 just in case. Instead, they traded Lin for Crawford


Oh...and Dwight plays for the Spurs.....just sayin


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Blazers were my first team I got drafted to in 13. 
Aldridge is goat had 14 assist a game with him. Didn't have Harden though dam


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Aldridge looks frustrating to play with. Seems from afar every shot he takes is a few inches inside the 3 pt line


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

I'm stacking VC from online games because both my 1st and 2nd MyCareers got corrupted. The first one was after winning the Finals and Finals MVP after my rookie year. Pissed to say the least. :kobe2

RL: I'm hoping Dwight goes to the Mavs so he could pair up with DIRK, but I wouldn't mind him going to the Rockets either. I like seeing Houston do well for some reason.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> Aldridge looks frustrating to play with. Seems from afar every shot he takes is a few inches inside the 3 pt line


Hes got a Banger though, and rarely will miss

Thought I was the it one who had 2 corrupted save files. Was on pace for HoF


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Most frustrating teammate by far is JR Smith.

As soon as he touches the ball he's throwing it up, regardless of where he's at on the court.

But I guess you could say kudos to 2K for being realistic.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

I requested a trade a while back: Myself and Ivan Johnson to Chicago for Derrick Rose and Carlos Boozer :lmao


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



HeatWave said:


> Aldridge looks frustrating to play with. Seems from afar every shot he takes is a few inches inside the 3 pt line


That is because a lot of his shots come from 16 feet and inside the 3pt line.

507 attempts from that place on the court this year.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

I heard that the Kings may go after Iggy, but would have to free up some cap space.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Andray Blatche will re-sign with the Nets on a 1 year, $1.4 mil deal.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Try playing with James harden or john wall. 

All they do is rush to the rim and throw up some random contested shot. 

Scratch that. 

At least harden can shoot threes. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CNew2 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

It's for that reason that when the GM asked me for trade ideas, I strictly went after high-profile PGs in the hopes they would trade John Wall. I ended up getting Steph Curry, but they traded Ariza and I loved him on the wing  once he left nobody else could cut it.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Andray Blatche will re-sign with the Nets on a 1 year, $1.4 mil deal.

That's pretty amazing.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WWF is Hennigen still better than Ujiri?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

ya


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



> Adrian Wojnarowski @WojYahooNBA 22h
> Y! Sources: Detroit meeting with free agent Josh Smith at 12:01 EST, planning to make substantial offer.


Detroit getting the drop on everyone.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

notorious told me that lakers are getting bargs, if that's the case I'll be a raptors fan for the two years he's there and then Pringles will be gone as well as Bargs.


Actually I can't see this happening as they want to go all in for the 2014 FA to try and get Lebron. Don't know why they would want to take on an injury prone player(recently) that has two years left.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

We don't want you UDFK.

lol @ WWF. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

BARGZ is a quality player Magic. Him and Kobe will be a dynamic duo.


Plz Detroit take Josh Smith away. Plz.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

I wouldn't be surprised by that move, especially since D'Antoni gets a stiffy anytime he sees Bargs play.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



JM said:


> We don't want you UDFK.
> 
> lol @ WWF.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



from the raptor fans I know, I keep up with them more than they do. :kobe8


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

slim thug ✔ @slimthugga
We both got babymamas @DwightHoward do u know that they only get 20% in Houston it's wayyyy worst in LA

The single greatest tweet ever.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



WWF said:


> I requested a trade a while back: Myself and Ivan Johnson to Chicago for Derrick Rose and Carlos Boozer :lmao


Just do the 3 years and dip..I learned from my PG never to ask out. Got drafted by Philly and I knew I didnt wanna play SG or overtake Jrue so I asked out and they sent me to Charlotte so I can play along side Kemba :side: . Who won the championship that year? The Sixers of course..smh

Is it me, or does every MyCareer I start up, the Sixers always wind up running the east within 2-3 years? Dont think I've ever seen the Heat win it all


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

I'm always a SG that ends up on Chicago so I'm happy. :kobe3


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Magic said:


> from the raptor fans I know, I keep up with them more than they do. :kobe8


Still don't want you. Raptors fans should like 0 other teams. Stay away, thx.

Still loling at WWF

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Magic said:


> I'm always a SG that ends up on Chicago so I'm happy. :kobe3


How?


Tyreke Evans meeting with Atlanta tomorrow to see if they can offer him a bit more than the Kings, Pelican and Detroit could...When I say more, I mean a stripper


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

If Atlanta offers more than New Orleans :lmao


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Heat and Nets were the past two teams in the east to make it. 1st seed Bulls did lose to 8th seed 6ers who than got bounced 2nd round.

My first year with the Blazers we lucked out in the playoffs
We played the Kings and than OKC minus Westbrook


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Notorious said:


> If Atlanta offers more than New Orleans :lmao


Atlanta is starved for any type of potential franchise player, I'm not surprised.

Even if Evans couldn't be categorized as such anymore.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



JM said:


> Still don't want you. Raptors fans should like 0 other teams. Stay away, thx.
> 
> Still loling at WWF
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


brah, do you really think I'm going to be Laker fan if the Lakers have Pringles and Bargs? Like I hate Bargs with a passion and Pringles as well. I also loathe Howard and Pau is one of my favorite players. This trade would literally just ruin the lakers for me and make me want Jim Buss to be gone as fast as possible even more.

it would only be a 2 year thing, then I could support either the rebuilt lakers or the awful lakers, whichever one it would be would be fine with me. :kobe3


HeatWave said:


> How?
> 
> 
> Tyreke Evans meeting with Atlanta tomorrow to see if they can offer him a bit more than the Kings, Pelican and Detroit could...When I say more, I mean a stripper


idk, I always request trades to teams that need my position but are good in other areas and Chicago always trades for me.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Magic said:


> brah, do you really think I'm going to be Laker fan if the Lakers have Pringles and Bargs? Like I hate Bargs with a passion and Pringles as well. I also loathe Howard and Pau is one of my favorite players. This trade would literally just ruin the lakers for me and make me want Jim Buss to be gone as fast as possible even more.
> 
> it would only be a 2 year thing, then I could support either the rebuilt lakers or the awful lakers, whichever one it would be would be fine with me. :kobe3
> 
> ...


What trade are you talking about.

update plz

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Xile44 said:


> Heat and Nets were the past two teams in the east to make it. 1st seed Bulls did lose to 8th seed 6ers who than got bounced 2nd round.
> 
> My first year with the Blazers we lucked out in the playoffs
> We played the Kings and than OKC minus Westbrook


1st year with my Houston big man, the Wizards won it all as an 8th seed..Not one trade or anything..Got Miami out of there in 5


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Confirmed bandwagoner.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Magic said:


> brah, do you really think I'm going to be Laker fan if the Lakers have Pringles and Bargs? Like I hate Bargs with a passion and Pringles as well. I also loathe Howard and Pau is one of my favorite players. This trade would literally just ruin the lakers for me and make me want *Jim Buss* to be gone as fast as possible even more.


Does Jim really have that much pull in the GM decisions? I know Jerry had a good amount, but that was because Jerry actually knew basketball.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



WWF said:


> Confirmed bandwagoner.


confirmed bangwaonger even though I said I'd be happy to support a team even if it was worst in the league? Jim Buss is a fucking moron and possible retarded as he knows nothing about basketball but keeps fucking up the team. I'm not going to watch and support a team filled with players that I absolutely hate and have no interest in watching. I love Kobe to death and I hate to see his finals years wasted with a bunch of mediocre talent and a terrible coach that can't stray from his system.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Magic I was just kidding man.

Bargnani is going to the Knicks like planned.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

BUT I THOUGHT THE LAKERS ARE THE BEST AND THEY WILL ALWAYS REBUILD AND THEY WILL ALWAYS HAVE A SUPERSTAR AND THEY ARE AMAZING AND KUPCHACK HANDLES SHIT AND IT ILL ALL BE FINE BECAUSE LEBRON WILL BE COMING


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> 1st year with my Houston big man, the Wizards won it all as an 8th seed..Not one trade or anything..Got Miami out of there in 5


That's bizarre. I hate that after every game you have to answer a question at the press conference.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Magic said:


> idk, I always request trades to teams that need my position but are good in other areas and Chicago always trades for me.


BUT THE BOBCATS DIDNT NEED ME *THROWS CHAIR*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



WWF said:


> BUT I THOUGHT THE LAKERS ARE THE BEST AND THEY WILL ALWAYS REBUILD AND THEY WILL ALWAYS HAVE A SUPERSTAR AND THEY ARE AMAZING AND KUPCHACK HANDLES SHIT AND IT ILL ALL BE FINE BECAUSE LEBRON WILL BE COMING


1) Mitch is better than your shitty GM

2) Lebron can't come if Bargs was coming

3) I can't standing fucking Bargnani. 


4) We are the best. There isn't really much argument to that. :kobe3


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm hoping WWF will come in and say he was only kidding about Hennigan being better than Ujiri.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

clearly magic will be faced with a team dilemma when the raps land WIGGINS.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Nah, LAKERS all the way(unless they have bargs in which hopelessness all the way). I'll probably end up supporting Wiggins the same way I do Barnes, Drummond, PERRY JONES, etc, although probably mention him and express my fondness of him more because he's CANADIAN.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

UDFK you should be supporting the Lakers on the front of their jerseys if you're a real fan, not the names on the back. We already all know you bandwagoned to the lakers to begin with though so the only question is how deep your ties go here in 2013. Apparently not very deep.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



JM said:


> I'm hoping WWF will come in and say he was only kidding about Hennigan being better than Ujiri.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nope...











Welp...Looks like they're going for the jugular with 2k14


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

So you suggest I support a bunch of players/people that I hated before they had anything to do with the Lakers just because they're Lakers? Yeah, I'm not like that sorry. I'd support them if they were the worst team in the league, but I'm not going to force myself to watch a bunch of players I literally hate to watch and some I just hate in attitude. 

I hate Pringles all around, I think he's a shit coach and relies too much on his system which ruins players. Sure he finds a gem basically on every team, but he also ruins a lot of players via his system because it's so selective. My hate for Jim Bim can not even be explained in words, I wish he had absolutely nothing to do with the Lakers.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*






:mark: :mark: :mark:


@HeatWave

Why does it LeBron look nothing like the one in the teaser trailer? 

#Disappointed


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

And I honestly lol @ this fake fan shit. I streamed every possible Lakers game I could watch this season because I didn't have a TV to watch them on and I'd watch them even if they were losing by blowouts because I always had some stupid hope of a comeback when it usually never happened. But yeah, #NOCOMMITTMENT, JUST IN IT FOR THE SUCCESS.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Amazing_Cult said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> @HeatWave
> ...


I think the teaser trailer was for next gen and that picture is for current gen.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

You're not alone Magic, I don't really want to watch Bargnani either.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Amazing_Cult said:


> @HeatWave
> 
> Why does it LeBron look nothing like the one in the teaser trailer?
> 
> #Disappointed


Never trust non-actual gameplay graphics...

But hey, they got the headband part right (One small step for man)


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Magic said:


> So you suggest I support a bunch of players/people that I hated before they had anything to do with the Lakers just because they're Lakers? Yeah, I'm not like that sorry. I'd support them if they were the worst team in the league, but I'm not going to force myself to watch a bunch of players I literally hate to watch and some I just hate in attitude.
> 
> I hate Pringles all around, I think he's a shit coach and relies too much on his system which ruins players. Sure he finds a gem basically on every team, but he also ruins a lot of players via his system because it's so selective. My hate for Jim Bim can not even be explained in words, I wish he had absolutely nothing to do with the Lakers.


I say you should be supporting the Logo on the front of the jersey no matter what. Yes. This is what real fans do. 

Do you think if the Leafs traded for Chara and Marchand I would stop being a Leaf fan? Hell no.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Gonna go with what Notorious said about the teaser being in next-gen.

I've never really seen 2K use non-ingame graphics.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



JM said:


> I say you should be supporting the Logo on the front of the jersey no matter what. Yes. This is what real fans do.
> 
> Do you think if the Leafs traded for Chara and Marchand I would stop being a Leaf fan? Hell no.


I wouldn't stop supporting them, I'd stop watching them because I wouldn't want to in any way.

Yeah, hockey isn't the same as basketball as the roster sizes are a lot different as well as the playing time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Gonna go with what Notorious said about the teaser being in next-gen.
> 
> I've never really seen 2K use non-ingame graphics.


Yeah I think I was correct. The teaser trailer was for the next gen systems and the picture HeatWave posted is for the current gen.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

I'm about to pre-order 2K14 so I can get that King James Bonus Pack.











LeBron James signature skill?

Also, quote that describes my feelings right now.


> after seeing next gen footage, i cant even look at this for long out of disgust for my weak ps3 [Fixed for my console]


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Magic said:


> I wouldn't stop supporting them, I'd stop watching them because I wouldn't want to in any way.
> 
> Yeah, hockey isn't the same as basketball as the roster sizes are a lot different as well as the playing time.


I was merely giving an example...

I could give one for basketball too.

Guess what? The RAPTORS have had Bargs for years and I can't stand him yet I still watch. Still support them. Still my team. 

I guess I'm just a better fan than you UDFK!

I'm guessing it comes down to roots. You bandwagoned to the Lakers however many years ago and I support the local teams through thick and thin.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

yeah and that's one player you didn't like; the Lakers have a coach, an owner, and another player that all have terrible attitudes and two of which are just fucking awful in general while the other one is a drama queen.


but you're right, TIME TO START SUPPORTING THE LOCAL TEAM. :kobe


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

I never said there's anything wrong with bandwagoning to a team initially as long as you stick with it. If you don't support the local team or you don't have a local team bandwagoning to a good team happens most of the time I would have to think. 

Raps have had terrible GMs for years. Grunwald = AWFUL. Collangelo = AWFUL. Babcock made one of the worst trades in NBA History. Need I say more. This team has drafted in the first round the likes of Joey Graham, Charlie V., Rafael Araujo among others. 

This franchise has been more or less an embarrassment its entire existence, that's 18 years.

You've had less than a year of bad shit and you're flipping. OK DUDE. CRY.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Isaiah is on NBA TV talking about managing the salary cap :lmao . What would be the equivalent to this, having Antoine Walker on a financial show giving money saving tips?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



JM said:


> I never said there's anything wrong with bandwagoning to a team initially as long as you stick with it. If you don't support the local team or you don't have a local team bandwagoning to a good team happens most of the time I would have to think.
> 
> Raps have had terrible GMs for years. Grunwald = AWFUL. Collangelo = AWFUL. Babcock made one of the worst trades in NBA History. Need I say more. This team has drafted in the first round the likes of Joey Graham, Charlie V., Rafael Araujo among others.
> 
> ...


So post-Shaq and pre-Pau weren't bad teams? I don't even think the team would be that bad, if Dwight stayed with them in this hypothetical situation, they could probably make the playoffs and be better than last year because Pringles would have more time with the team and a better fit for his system. I would just hate all of them and I don't see why I would want to waste three hours of my day watching a team I hate. 

I was joking about supporting the Raps if that's what you're getting at. 

I'm also not flipping, can you not read? "I'll support the team even if they're the worst once Bargs/Pringles are gone" TOTALLY FLIPPING ON THE TEAM.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm surprised that no team has offered to take care of Dwight Howard's kids.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



HeatWave said:


> Report came out today saying he's refusing to work out for teams :lmao


Lol fucking child


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Do you guys agree that the NBA should get rid of max contracts?

I honestly think small market teams would stand a better chance of acquiring stars if it was that way. I'm not gonna say stars would flock to small markets if that was the case but yeah I think they stand a better chance. Like with the NBA and when it comes to players that are good enough to get max contracts, there can really be no highest bidders. There's only a certain amount that every team can offer. And you look at these stars and if Cleveland, Milwaukee, Utah. etc are offering the exact same amount as LA, NY, Miami...well common sense will tell you that they're more likely to choose the more desirable location to live in.

But you take away the max contract and let's say the Pacers and Knicks were both competing to acquire an All-Star. Indiana can offer the player like $25 mil a year while the Knicks can only offer $16-17 mil per year. The odds of the star going to play for a city like Indiana or Cleveland compared to a large market are much higher.

Long story short...do you guys agree with me that small markets would stand a better chance at signing a star in free agency if there was no max contract?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Arcade said:


> I'm surprised that no team has offered to take care of Dwight Howard's kids.


BABYSITTERS WANTED ads up on the billboards. 

GET IT DONE LA 

Next thing you know Kobe is willing to claim Dwight's kids on his taxes :kobe3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

idk about removing the max contracts as teams can currently give their players more money so there is something but I do think they should add another incentive for players resigning with their teams instead of jumping all the time.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Notorious said:


> Do you guys agree that the NBA should get rid of max contracts?
> 
> I honestly think small market teams would stand a better chance of acquiring stars if it was that way. I'm not gonna say stars would flock to small markets if that was the case but yeah I think they stand a better chance. Like with the NBA and when it comes to players that are good enough to get max contracts, there can really be no highest bidders. There's only a certain amount that every team can offer. And you look at these stars and if Cleveland, Milwaukee, Utah. etc are offering the exact same amount as LA, NY, Miami...well common sense will tell you that they're more likely to choose the more desirable location to live in.
> 
> ...


To me it seems like this would go the opposite of the way you're suggesting, the bigger teams would be more likely to have the money to offer big name guys 20+ mil.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

There would still be a hard cap.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Well I'm not talking about getting rid of the salary cap.

I also think the salary cap rules should be changed. If the NBA isn't going to have no salary cap then they need to have stricter rules. It makes no sense that the Nets are allowed to practically say "Fuck the salary cap" and spend as much money as they want. Yeah sure there's the luxury tax penalty but to a team like the Nets or Lakers, they really don't give two shits about it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Magic said:


> So post-Shaq and pre-Pau weren't bad teams? I don't even think the team would be that bad, if Dwight stayed with them in this hypothetical situation, they could probably make the playoffs and be better than last year because Pringles would have more time with the team and a better fit for his system. I would just hate all of them and I don't see why I would want to waste three hours of my day watching a team I hate.
> 
> I was joking about supporting the Raps if that's what you're getting at.
> 
> I'm also not flipping, can you not read? "I'll support the team even if they're the worst once Bargs/Pringles are gone" TOTALLY FLIPPING ON THE TEAM.


You mean when they had a quick little regroup then won 2 more championships? Boo freakin' hoo. You've been alive for 5 championships, you're under 20. You don't like the coach and the owner died and his kids are running the asilum. Somebody call the Waaaaaaamulance for UDFK.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

The Wolves have offered 4 year contracts to both J.J. Redick & Chase Budinger.

They'll fit right in :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Bulls will have to move either Deng or Boozer if they really want to make a run at someone big.


<Maybe not the next season


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Ok, i think it would work if you you kept their cap hit at what the max level is now but allowed teams to have 1 guy per team they could pay as much over that as they wanted to. The MLS has a rule like that called the Designated Player rule and it's how they get bigger named guys from europe to come over and pay them what they're worth without throwing the cap numbers out of whack.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Notorious said:


> Well I'm not talking about getting rid of the salary cap.
> 
> I also think the salary cap rules should be changed. If the NBA isn't going to have no salary cap then they need to have stricter rules. It makes no sense that the Nets are allowed to practically say "Fuck the salary cap" and spend as much money as they want. Yeah sure there's the luxury tax penalty but to a team like the Nets or Lakers, they really don't give two shits about it.


Have you done a complete 180 on this? We had this discussion in the chatbox and I was basically saying exactly what you're saying now and you were playing devil's advocate to everything I said. Am I missing something?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



JM said:


> Have you done a complete 180 on this? We had this discussion in the chatbox and I was basically saying exactly what you're saying now and you were playing devil's advocate to everything I said. Am I missing something?


Huh? I agreed with you that the NBA should have stricter salary cap rules if they're gonna have a salary cap so teams don't just avoid it like the Nets are.

Our discussion was about how I said the Nets overpay everyone in which you said them overpaying all their players is irrelevant since they can afford it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



JM said:


> You mean when they had a quick little regroup then won 2 more championships? Boo freakin' hoo. You've been alive for 5 championships, you're under 20. You don't like the coach and the owner died and his kids are running the asilum. Somebody call the Waaaaaaamulance for UDFK.


yo man I'm a whiny bitch, what do you expect. :kobe3


but seriously, I don't get what you're getting at. I don't want to watch a team full of players I loathe because watching and keeping track of sports is actually really time consuming. It's not because they're bad, it's not because the team would suck, it's because the players on the team I couldn't care give any less shits for. I see where you're coming from with the bandwagon comments as you think I'm just jumping ship to another team because I said that about the raps(as a joke, but whatever), but I probably would just not watch the sport as I wouldn't have any vested emotional interest in any of the teams.

whatever, I don't really care if you think I'm a bandwagoner or not, I'll support the team if they're awful or if they're good. They're my team and the only team I'll ever support. I can't prove any of this to you so whatever.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Nah, the current salary cap works well, just wait until the nets are paying 10 dollars for every 1 dollar they are over the cap the 3rd season they're over it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Notorious said:


> Huh? I agreed with you that the NBA should have stricter salary cap rules if they're gonna have a salary cap so teams don't just avoid it like the Nets are.
> 
> Our discussion was about how I said the Nets overpay everyone in which you said them overpaying all their players is irrelevant since they can afford it.


I was basically saying the Nets have a HUGE advantage and they need to fix the rules and you were saying they have no advantage etc etc. You pretty much are saying they have an advantage now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



JM said:


> I was basically saying the Nets have a HUGE advantage and they need to fix the rules and you were saying they have no advantage etc etc. You pretty much are saying they have an advantage now.


They have no advantage in which they're not the only team that can afford to pay the luxury tax. But most teams aren't willing to go deep into the luxury tax like the Nets are and can.

I remember pretty clearly agreeing with you and I've said on multiple occasions that if the NBA chooses to have a salary cap that they needed to be stricter about it.

Our discussion was a bit all over the place though. I think we talked about parity too but I don't quite remember the specifics.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



WHINY BITCH said:


> yo man I'm a whiny bitch, what do you expect. :kobe3
> 
> 
> but seriously, I don't get what you're getting at. I don't want to watch a team full of players I loathe because watching and keeping track of sports is actually really time consuming. It's not because they're bad, it's not because the team would suck, it's because the players on the team I couldn't care give any less shits for. I see where you're coming from with the bandwagon comments as you think I'm just jumping ship to another team because I said that about the raps(as a joke, but whatever), but I probably would just not watch the sport as I wouldn't have any vested emotional interest in any of the teams.
> ...


I don't know why I said you were JUMPING. I didn't take you seriously.

I said you were a bandwagoner in the sense that you bandwagoned to the Lakers (which you did) which to me, as far as I'm concerned does not give you deep ties to the organization. Definitely not as deep as if they were your local team or you were born into it. This is why I'd say you'd be so quick to just not watch, not follow them, etc. Basically turn your back on the team because of a player that you "loathe" (not sure how this strong of a word is even possible here). I'm pretty sure your dislike for D'Antoni stems mostly from the fact that his system so far is not working in LA. You probably disliked him before as well but If he stepped in and they won a ton of games I think you'd be singing a different tune. Which you can deny and what not and it's purely hypothetical so who really knows anyway.

I'm just questioning you deep your ties are, that's it really. They aren't coming off as very deep right now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Notorious said:


> They have no advantage in which they're not the only team that can afford to pay the luxury tax. But most teams aren't willing to go deep into the luxury tax like the Nets are and can.
> 
> I remember pretty clearly agreeing with you and I've said on multiple occasions that if the NBA chooses to have a salary cap that they needed to be stricter about it.
> 
> Our discussion was a bit all over the place though. I think we talked about parity too but I don't quite remember the specifics.


Ok, that's fine. In any case, I think the "Salary cap" is a joke and should be fixed.

There should be revenue sharing in the NBA as well but that's a different discussion all together.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

What is revenue sharing?

Like with the Lakers getting their big TV deal, they'd have to share it among all the NBA teams?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

well once again I can't prove to you that I have deep ties to the organization so I don't know what you want me to do.

if hate a coach because he makes the team I support bad wouldn't that make me like any other "real" fan? Should I support him instead? I hate him because he alienates players that don't like his system or want him to adjust it. He just gets rid of them and stops using them completely rather than trying to make it work. That annoys the hell out of me. He also seems like the guy that doesn't want to take any fault or blame for the bad things that happen to the team, like he won't even admit that his system is heavily flawed for our team and would rather continue arguing that the players can make it work.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Notorious said:


> What is revenue sharing?
> 
> Like with the Lakers getting their big TV deal, they'd have to share it among all the NBA teams?


Basically RICH teams help support poor teams in the goal of betterment of the entire league. The NHL does it. It works.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



JM said:


> Basically RICH teams help support poor teams in the goal of betterment of the entire league. The NHL does it. It works.


That's why the LIGHTNING are so great.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



WHINY BITCH said:


> well once again I can't prove to you that I have deep ties to the organization so I don't know what you want me to do.
> 
> if hate a coach because he makes the team I support bad wouldn't that make me like any other "real" fan? Should I support him instead? I hate him because he alienates players that don't like his system or want him to adjust it. He just gets rid of them and stops using them completely rather than trying to make it work. That annoys the hell out of me. He also seems like the guy that doesn't want to take any fault or blame for the bad things that happen to the team, like he won't even admit that his system is heavily flawed for our team and would rather continue arguing that the players can make it work.


You should watch and bitch about the coach non-stop. That's what a real fan would do I'd say. You don't have to support D'Antoni no, I don't think watching the TEAM you support means you are supporting the coach. If you hate certain players you should watch and bitch about them too. 

Am I the only one that has spent multiple season watching my team's and spending most of the year bitching? Like this seems like a norm to me. I guess being a Lakers fan there hasn't been that much time for bitching...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



WWF said:


> That's why the LIGHTNING are so great.


Well they won a cup several years back. So did the Hurricanes. So have lots of teams. Pretty much allows for any team to make good smart moves and built a contender.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

I can assure I bitched a lot this season. Same way I bitched a lot when the Ducks were fucking awful and the Colts were historically awful.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



JM said:


> You should watch and bitch about the coach non-stop. That's what a real fan would do I'd say. You don't have to support D'Antoni no, I don't think watching the TEAM you support means you are supporting the coach. If you hate certain players you should watch and bitch about them too.
> 
> Am I the only one that has spent multiple season watching my team's and spending most of the year bitching? Like this seems like a norm to me. I guess being a Lakers fan there hasn't been that much time for bitching...


Its the norm for a lot of fans, see any team forum on RealGM.

Personal experience, Vinny fucking Del ***** fpalm


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



WHINY BITCH said:


> I can assure I bitched a lot this season. Same way I bitched a lot when the Ducks were fucking awful and the Colts were historically awful.


So do it again this year, why not?

Whatever, I don't care, I JUST WANT EVERYONE TO BE GOOD FANS.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

obviously I will do it again this year since we won't be getting BARGS.


idk how I can be more FAITHFUL OF FAN than watching every game via stream. do you know how awful streams are? DO YOU?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

You are such a good fan you didn't pay to watching them on TV? lolwut?

That's like saying I'M SUCH A HUGE WWE FAN I STEAL THERE PPVS ILLEGALLY AND WATCH THEM EVERY MONTH.

Not that great of an argument UDFK.

You should be watching even if they did get Bargs but I will digress. DO WHATEVER YOU WANT UDFK.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

The NBA has revenue sharing, you have to be under the cap to get the money other teams are paying in salary taxes.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

I'm sorry, next time I live in a dorm and they don't have all the channels I want I'll offer to pay for them myself.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Are we pretending there is no way for the NBA to provide you with season long broadcasting on the computer? In any case, I wouldn't pay either, I'm just not sure why you're using it as a GREAT REASON WHY I'M LAKER FAN SUPREME.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Notorious said:


> The Wolves have offered 4 year contracts to both J.J. Redick & Chase Budinger.
> 
> They'll fit right in :side:


My Minority Timberwolves back in business :cheer


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Must suck to be fans of these small market teams. While the big teams are Chasing Dwight Howard good old T-Wolves are chasing.....J.J. Redick.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Humbled Moron said:


> Isaiah is on NBA TV talking about managing the salary cap :lmao . What would be the equivalent to this, having Antoine Walker on a financial show giving money saving tips?


shooting 4 pointers followed by a wiggle


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Honestly I think the way to build a contender if you're a small market team is pretty much to trade for as many draft picks as possible and look to draft a superstar. Once you do that then you have something to work with. I wouldn't sign any of these free agents


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



JM said:


> Are we pretending there is no way for the NBA to provide you with season long broadcasting on the computer? In any case, I wouldn't pay either, I'm just not sure why you're using it as a GREAT REASON WHY I'M LAKER FAN SUPREME.


I'd love to see what length you would go to if you had absolutely no way to watch the majority of Raptor games on TV and how many games you would watch on some shitty stream site. :kobe


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



WHINY BITCH said:


> confirmed bangwaonger even though I said I'd be happy to support a team even if it was worst in the league? *Jim Buss is a fucking moron and possible retarded as he knows nothing about basketball but keeps fucking up the team. I'm not going to watch and support a team filled with players that I absolutely hate and have no interest in watching.* I love Kobe to death and I hate to see his finals years wasted with a bunch of mediocre talent and a terrible coach that can't stray from his system.


Change Jim Buss to Ernie Grunfield and you described the plight of every Bullets fan for the past decade.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Monday's NBA agreements (7/1/13): 
Chris Paul & Clippers 
Mike Dunleavy Jr & Bulls
Eric Maynor & Wizards
Andray Blatche & Nets
CJ Watson & Pacers.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Apparently Toronto is getting Q-Rich from the Knicks as well in a sign and trade. I have no idea why.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Have no idea why the Pistons are going after Josh Smith.

Like why. I can understand Iggy but why Josh Smith? Ugh Dumars.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Dumars has all that cap space and he's getting DRUNK WITH POWER.

But srsly tho Smith/Monroe/Drummond isn't a great fit. Need a 3 that can stretch the floor a bit better.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



JM said:


> Apparently Toronto is getting Q-Rich from the Knicks as well in a sign and trade. I have no idea why.


#REALFAN.


it's because the trade couldn't be completed before july 1st so all their salaries bumped up and the deal no longer worked with the cap so the Knicks had to include another player for the deal to work.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

If Knicks get Bargnani...wow please no


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Nazr Mohammed will return to the Bulls on a one year deal.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



WHINY BITCH said:


> #REALFAN.
> 
> 
> it's because the trade couldn't be completed before july 1st so all their salaries bumped up and the deal no longer worked with the cap so the Knicks had to include another player for the deal to work.


Why Q-Rich though? The guy is all but retired and has no contract. Who doesn't the deal work for, Toronto or NY?

Your attempts at subtle jabs are horrendously bad btw lol. #REALFAN? Gotcha lulz.



PNEFC-Ben said:


> If Knicks get Bargnani...wow please no


The deal is done...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

they just needed another guy in the trade so they included Q-Rich as he's basically filler.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

I get that the salaries changed, I just don't get why they are getting a player that needs to be signed first so he can be traded. Seems silly. NBA salary rules are silly though so it doesn't surprise me.

Also reading that the first round pick is for the 2016 trade and the 2nd rounders are for 2014 and 2017. That kinda sucks. Grunwald probably figures he'll be fired by then so NO CONCERN.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



2KSports said:


> NBA 2K14 has an exclusive multi-year global partnership with 14 of the top teams from the Turkish Airlines Euroleague. Those teams are seen below.
> 
> Alba Berlin
> FC Barcelona
> ...


:mark: :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Indiana and David West are finalizing a new 3 year contract worth 36 million. So he doesn't take a pay cut and gets a raise instead. Good luck Indiana when you have to resign George and Stephenson next season.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

They'll have cap space when Granger is sent to oblivion


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

They will need more than 14 million to resign those two I would guess.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Further reading, Denver has rights to swap picks with New York in 2016 so Toronto gets the lower pick between Denver and New York. Boooooo.

Ujiri was involved in both trades so he essentially cockblocked himself. WHY DIDN'T HE SEE THE FUTURE.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Amazing_Cult said:


> :mark: :mark:


Thats pretty darn cool.

Get to play as Euroleague stash, can't wait to Bang 3's with Bogdanovic


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Why is Indiana giving West all that money when they'll have to pay George & Stephenson next year?

Considering there's a very good chance that George will apply for the Derrick Rose Rule and be eligible a real max extension, there's no way they can afford both George and Stephenson next year without going into the luxury tax.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Apparently the Pistons plan on trying to trade for Rondo once/if Danny Ainge makes him available.

My thoughts: No Drummond, no deal. I'm trading Rondo for Drummond with absolutely no hesitation whatsoever. I wouldn't want Monroe tbh. He's a good player but he's basically just another Al Jefferson type. As in a good big but more of a complementary piece than a star player.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Notorious said:


> Why is Indiana giving West all that money when they'll have to pay George & Stephenson next year?
> 
> Considering there's a very good chance that George will apply for the Derrick Rose Rule and be eligible a real max extension, there's no way they can afford both George and Stephenson next year without going into the luxury tax.


They are probably going to have to replace Hansbrough as well as I doubt they can afford to match an offer sheet for him and someone will probably roll the dice with him. 

Not looking good for Indiana.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Apparently the Pistons plan on trying to trade for Rondo once/if Danny Ainge makes him available.
> 
> My thoughts: No Drummond, no deal. I'm trading Rondo for Drummond with absolutely no hesitation whatsoever. I wouldn't want Monroe tbh. He's a good player but he's basically just another Al Jefferson type. As in a good big but more of a complementary piece than a star player.


When I think of Rondo, I'm sure he'd want to play on a big market team. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



JM said:


> They are probably going to have to replace Hansbrough as well as I doubt they can afford to match an offer sheet for him and someone will probably roll the dice with him.
> 
> Not looking good for Indiana.


Yeah I think Hansbrough is probably gone depending on what gets offered for him.

I guess we'll have to see how it turns out but I don't like the West deal for Indiana. I really didn't see any other team offering David West $12 mil per year.



Cycloneon said:


> When I think of Rondo, I'm sure he'd want to play on a big market team.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I don't think Rondo really cares about market size. He just wants to win.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Rondo would fit right in with the Bad Boys Pistons.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The Wizards have agreed to re sign Martell Webster on a 4 year, 22 mil deal.

Wizards gonna Wiz.

Edit: Also the Pacers have rescinded their qualifying offer to Tyler Hansbrough making him now an unrestricted free agent. And with that move, they're most likely going to let him walk in free agency.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

I'm so pissed right now my anger is going to town. I told myself not get so mad because idiots are going to idiots right? So laugh at them, but that doesn't help when the jokes on you. Everyone just takes you as a self deprecating fool. My new plan is stop my rode trip in Chester Mills and go off like I'm stuck under the dome.

First off fuck consolation prize Otto Porter. Weak ass prospect in a weak ass draft isn't good enough to convince the Wizards to drop a SF. How bad can this kid be if the Wizards are dumping their whole MLE on a SF throughout your rookie deal. My hate for him was already cooked, but the Wizards done put in the microwave with this comedy. Ernie going to Ernie just told us Otto was a bust, they should have reached for Len if they were going to be stupid. 

Second off fuck PG. Maynor is a good move and stuff, but I blame PG for everything. Drafting him was an abomination, moving Bennett up your draft board due to the PG's greed was an abomination. The slothfulness of Ted and PG one who is allergic to pink slips and the other who can't work on a jump shot. It really makes me the question the intelligence of UK when Wall can't do addition, the shit is simple math. Jump plus shoot equals jump shot, you know the action that players do in basketball game instead of playing tag and throwing stuff in the air. 

So mad. My ranting might never end.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

I just realized...

The Wizards just drafted Porter, they already have Ariza & Singleton under contract and they just gave Martell Webster a long term deal.

lel.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Indiana better hope George and Hibbert become megastars because they are going to struggle to put a bench around them.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Notorious said:


> I just realized...
> 
> The Wizards just drafted Porter, they already have Ariza & Singleton under contract and they just gave Martell Webster a long term deal.
> 
> lel.


I think the Wizards woke up one day and bumped their heads. A small headache happened as of a result and these idiots thought small ball required a bunch of small forwards. 

I knew Porter was awful, but why confirm it. They probably regret drafting that Hoya, this makes me mad at Georgetown. 

I support a team that's probably led by a team of illiterates, you'd think the NBA would have an outreach program for that or intervene. What happened to the NBA CARES. What about DC, NBA? Stupid is contagious. We should have drafted Mclemore if we wanted to do stupid. 

This makes no sense and makes me want to punch myself in the gut. Maybe the Wizards are trying to do a spell, maybe they need three small forwards to do human sacrifice to be a good team. 

At least the Orioles keep my sane as I know there's a cure for stuck on stupid.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

IMPULSE stop watching the games! That'll show em.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Highly doubt BK can get Korver for the mini-mle.

Especially when Webster can get 22 Mill


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

I don't think Webster being paid $5.5 mil per year is THAT bad but...you don't give an average role player a four year contract.

The Spurs and Tiago Splitter have agreed on a 5 year, $45 mil contract extension. Splitter just swindled the Spurs :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Spurs giving Splitter 45 mil...Close the thread


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

I gotta get back in the gym. Still hope for us.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

They're giving a guy that was airballing layups in the Finals $45 million.

Oh how I wish I was 7 feet tall. I know big men generally get overpaid but my god.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



JM said:


> IMPULSE stop watching the games! That'll show em.


Funny. As long as Ted owns the Capitals he will never care. He's probably one of the few owners who basically hires people to be mediocre, all you have to do is make the playoffs or do a magic trick and look like you're trying and he'll keep you.

Living in Baltimore also means me watching doesn't matter. 


Notorious said:


> I don't think Webster being paid $5.5 mil per year is THAT bad but...you don't give an average role player a four year contract.


It is bad. You wasted an MLE. It's bad because it's another punchline something people can joke about it all day long.

Splitter is my new favorite player. He's so GOAT.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> Spurs giving Splitter 45 mil...Close the thread


Wish I was 7 foot

Lock thread now.......


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Notorious said:


> I don't think Webster being paid $5.5 mil per year is THAT bad but...you don't give an average role player a four year contract.
> 
> The Spurs and Tiago Splitter have agreed on a 5 year, $45 mil contract extension. Splitter just swindled the Spurs :lmao


TIAGO SPLITTAH? :StephenA


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Webster has a stretch every year where he goes off for like 20-5-4 ish for a couple week span, then disappears again. Gets added in a bunch of fantasy leagues. Then is dropped again a couple weeks later.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



HeatWave said:


> Spurs giving Splitter 45 mil...Close the thread


45 mill?


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

maybe the wizards are going to trade ariza for the stretch four PG wants so bad. or else someone needs to break down the walls of management. ariza is expiring. wasting the MLE just annoys me. 

i'm going to find some d league team to support this year.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Woj reporting that the Splitter deal is 4 years 36 mill. I'd guess the 5th year is probably a team option. Very un-Spurs like deal, can't remember the last time they overpaid for someone.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

So Spurs threw the kingdom at Splitter because they heard Blazers were threatening to sign him to a offer sheet :lmao


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Be completely invisible in the Finals, get a 36 mill contract. :harden


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*

Knicks interested in Elton Brand so they can bring their avg age back up after losing Kidd but drafting Hardaway Jr..smh


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Chase Budinger re-signs with the Wolves on a 3 year, $16 mil deal.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck, 36 million for West? Glad he's staying, but I was hoping for more in the 6 to 8 million range.

Granger trade seems imminent for the cap to resign George. Stephenson can walk if he wants anything more than 2 mill a year. He's not worth that until he gets a brain.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

2 million? Good luck.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

He's due to get at least Martell Webster-level money.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Any news on Josh Smith, Brandon Jennings or Monta Ellis?

And how likely do you think Howard lands in Golden State?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Three team trade between Clippers, Bucks and Suns.

Suns get Eric Bledsoe and Caron Butler
Clippers get Jared Dudley, J.J. Redick
Bucks get two 2nd round picks


My thoughts. Great haul for the Clippers. Don't see the point of the Suns having both Bledsoe & Dragic. At least the Bucks got something for Redick.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



> MT @Adrian Wojnarowski Bledsoe and Caron Butler will go to the Suns, Jared Dudley and JJ Redick to the Clippers and 2 2nd-round picks to Bucks
> 
> Read more: http://hoopshype.com/twitter/media.html#ixzz2Xvc7N8s8


edit: damn u notorious


seems like a good trade all around, wonder what this means for dragic or if suns want to play bledsoe at the 2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

That's a done deal Notorious?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Dammit Phoenix. You've already got Dragic. Why do you need Bledsoe?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Eh, good deal for the Clips and Suns. Bucks get hosed, but that's to be expected.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



JM said:


> That's a done deal Notorious?


Yep.

So the Clippers are looking at a starting five of CP3/Redick/Dudley/Griffin/Jordan. Dudley is so underrated as a player, he's a really good role player. Redick & Dudley are both upgrades over the washed up Billups & Butler.

The Clippers won this trade IMO. Really don't see why the Suns are trading for Bledsoe unless they plan to move Dragic. We all knew Redick wasn't going back to Milwaukee, so at least they got something in return instead of nothing.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



> Adrian [email protected]
> 
> 
> Redick's four year, $27 million deal with Clippers will include a trade kicker, source tells Y! Sports.
> ...


that's a reasonable deal


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



HeatWave said:


> Spurs giving Splitter 45 mil...Close the thread


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

dragic has good trade value. he'll likely be moved.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Bucks taking another L. When they resign Jennings, add another L.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Bucks taking another L. When they resign Jennings, add another L.


Is he restricted? Cause I don't see him resigning otherwise.

So apparently Nemanja Nedovic is the European DRose :O


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

yea he is restricted


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Great move for the Clippers. Now if they trade Blake Griffin while he still has value I would like their offseason a whole lot.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

No chance the Clippers trade Blake and I don't see why they should.

If anything they need to be trying to trade that overpaid sack of shit DeAndre Jordan.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol bucks get two 2nd round picks 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Both are overrated and Blake will be overpaid very soon. He's gotten worse each year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

His only regression was from 2011-12 to 2012-13.

He was a 20+/10+ big in his first two seasons. And I wouldn't even use his playoffs numbers from this year to support a case considering I'm pretty sure Blake was playing through a knee injury.

With that being said, I don't think the Clippers should trade him. At least not now.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Stall_19 said:


> Great move for the Clippers. Now if they trade Blake Griffin while he still has value I would like their offseason a whole lot.


Thats not going to happen. The guy is a draw with his athletic abilities. Sterling sees $ in him.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I just don't understand re-signing Jennings.

He is an alright finisher, but refuses to drive the ball, preferring to float around the perimeter acting like he is the best shooter, attempting 489 3s. He took 3x as many jumpers as he did layups, no wonder he can't draw fouls. fpalm


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

The Pistons have called the Raptors about the possibility of trading Rudy Gay.

Oh man. Dumars better run before he gets RAPED by Ujiri.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Any trade where you receive Rudy Gay, you lose.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Cycloneon said:


> Lol bucks get two 2nd round picks
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah Bucks got hosed. 2nd picks is an overrated bargaining chip, Suns and Clips actually got some proven guys that will help fill out their rosters.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Cycloneon said:


> Lol bucks get two 2nd round picks
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Redick was a free agent. They got the picks for helping the trade happen by doing a sign and trade. Not really lol worthy


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Just sit back and watch Ujiri do his thing people. If it's right for the Raptors he will do it. 

All teams should wish they had a GM like this.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Humbled Moron said:


> Redick was a free agent. They got the picks for helping the trade happen by doing a sign and trade. Not really lol worthy


Thought Reddick was already under contract as a Buck prior to the Clips/Suns inquiring about the trade. Not a bad consolation then considering they were just middle men


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Notorious said:


> The Pistons have called the Raptors about the possibility of trading Rudy Gay.
> 
> Oh man. Dumars better run before he gets RAPED by Ujiri.










Dumars, we'll trade you Fields and Gay for Drummond, Monroe, and Stuckey.



:kobe3


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

if he wants rudy it'll cost him knight/monroe or drummond and picks


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Ujiri sees these inferior GMs coming a mile away


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



JM said:


> Ujiri sees these inferior GMs coming a mile away


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

ESPN are reporting that Greg Oden(who is only 25 years old, yet hasn't played in the NBA since 2009) may be returning to the NBA

Five teams eye Greg Oden



> Greg Oden will likely choose from a group of suitors that includes the San Antonio Spurs, Miami Heat, Cleveland Cavaliers, Boston Celtics and Memphis Grizzlies, a source close to Oden told ESPN.com.
> 
> Oden
> Oden
> ...


Cavaliers 
Spurs
Heat
Celtics
Grizzlies

Are all what Oden may be going for (sais a close source to Oden

Duncan mentoring Oden under Popovich :mark:

Fuck the heat.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

The Wolves have offered Kevin Martin a 4 year, $30 mil contract.

I personally think he'll accept. And if/when he does, lolthunder.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Poor Martin, getting offered less than Splitter.

If I hear anything involving Gay/Drummond/Monroe I might die of excitement.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



> 5 years later. . .


:durant Hey James, can you please come back to the Thunder? We can't win a title.

:harden What? I'm out here hangin with bad bitches and my boy Howard.

:durant2 It'll be just like 'ole times!

:harden

:durant2









NOPE.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol poor thunder 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Martin to the Wolves on a 4 year, $28 mil deal.

lolthunder.

Let's trade a superstar for a one year rental of Kevin Martin, Jeremy Lamb and the #12 pick in a weak draft.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Sounds like Martin has signed the offer sheet with the Wolves.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Another reasonable deal, i guess we're gonna have to wait for J-Smoove to sign somewhere to break this string of reasonable signings(except splitter but that wasn't THAT BAD).

Marin should fit in well, fills a need and he's just light enough to not mess with the ratio


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Toronto should just hit reset.

Trade Gay for Stuckey, Charlie V and picks and call it a day.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



JM said:


> Sounds like Martin has signed the offer sheet with the Wolves.












My Minority Timberwolves 1 step closer to the WCF....


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Notorious said:


> Martin to the Wolves on a 4 year, $28 mil deal.
> 
> lolthunder.
> 
> Let's trade a superstar for a one year rental of Kevin Martin, Jeremy Lamb and the #12 pick in a weak draft.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Canadian said:


> So apparently Nemanja Nedovic is the European DRose :O


Wow...How long has he been out? 2 yrs?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



HeatWave said:


> Wow...How long has he been out? 2 yrs?


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



HeatWave said:


> Wow...How long has he been out? 2 yrs?


:rose2


:rose1 

Come on now, its more like a year and some change, lay off a bit. :kobe3


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

So the Kendall Marshall experiment is over?

What about Bogus Nash, I mean Dragic?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I think AK47 will end up with the Clippers.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



HeatWave said:


> So the Kendall Marshall *experiment* is over?
> 
> What about Bogus Nash, I mean Dragic?


Did it ever start?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> My Minority Timberwolves 1 step closer to the WCF....


All they need is Kevin love to be healthy and they got it. Surprise to know that Love averaged like Close to 25/15 one season. Beast numbers 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Cycloneon said:


> All they need is Kevin love to be healthy and they got it. Surprise to know that Love averaged like Close to 25/15 one season. Beast numbers
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Didn't translate to many wins though. Don't know why either, Love can post-up with the best of them, has an alright face-up, and can shoot 3s at a decent rate.

Don't even have to take into account the rebounding.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Did it ever start?


Guess not..Oh well...He'll be a great twitter ambassador for some franchise





> JJ Redick was close to heading to Minnesota before Clippers deal came together


He knows...Yall better wake up


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Notorious said:


> Martin to the Wolves on a 4 year, $28 mil deal.
> 
> lolthunder.
> 
> Let's trade a superstar for a one year rental of Kevin Martin, Jeremy Lamb and the #12 pick in a weak draft.


Not just that. If Harden is never traded to Houston, Houston doesn't make the playoffs, therefore, Patrick Beverley doesn't injure Westbrook and Westbrook wouldn't need surgery and would have a healthy knee.

So OKC really traded away an All-Star and Westbrook's knee for a second round exit and a one-year rental of a sixth man.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Oh man.

As of now that is one of the worst trades of all-time. Unless Lamb or Adams develop into stars which I doubt.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

J.J. Reddick is a Clipper now. :mark::mark::mark:

:cheerThank you based Clippers.:cheer

I can watch Clipper games now. He better get solid playing time though. 

The best looking basketball player now resides in LA. :yum:

:angel


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Aid180 said:


> Not just that. If Harden is never traded to Houston, Houston doesn't make the playoffs, therefore, Patrick Beverley doesn't injure Westbrook and Westbrook wouldn't need surgery and would have a healthy knee.
> 
> So OKC really traded away an All-Star and Westbrook's knee for a second round exit and a one-year rental of a sixth man.


So Ibaka is better than Harden, right Presti?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

doc already making moves. think he wanted both of those players in boston, especially reddick, but ainge couldn't get it done.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Presti choosing Ibaka over Harden :lmao

Sam Presti single-handedly created and then ruined a potential Thunder dynasty.

@Chico: I know Doc and Danny both wanted Redick. Not sure about Dudley.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Lulz, there's a lot of hindsight is 20/20 going on in this thread.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Well yeah, not denying that.

At the time of the trade I thought the Rockets overpaid Harden and that he was overrated and the Thunder won the trade. But the longer time passes, the trade leans more and more in Houston's favor.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



JM said:


> Lulz, there's a lot of hindsight is 20/20 going on in this thread.


I called it when the trade went down. :kobe3

Star wings >


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Also, anyone denying that Pop isn't a full on drunk after that finals coaching display and now this Splitter contract extension, needs to be slapped.

I don't even understand... :lol :lmao :lol

Why Spurs, why?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Yeah, I'm pretty sure Pop has a lot of control over who he wants on his team. He has his favorites, like when he didn't bench Manu in Game 6.

Splitter of all people. . . .:kobe


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



LovelyElle890 said:


> *The best looking basketball player* now resides in LA. :yum:
> 
> :angel


Adam Morrison is a Clipper?!


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



RyanPelley said:


> Adam Morrison is a Clipper?!


ewww.... :gun: :gun: :gun:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Rumors that the Kings will offer Andre Iguodala a max contract.

If true...Kings fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Rotoworld said:


> USA Today is reporting that the Rockets talked to free agent Josh Smith on Monday about the possibility of playing in Houston with Dwight Howard, if the center chooses to sign with the Rockets.
> 
> The Rockets would likely have to convince the Hawks to do a sign-and-trade with Smith to make it happen, although there has also been talk about the Rockets trading PG Jeremy Lin or C Omer Asik, which could also help it to become a reality. If all the pieces fell into place, the Rockets would have their own version of a Big 3 with Howard, Smith and James Harden. We wouldn't say this is likely to happen at this point, but it is certainly a real possibility if Howard decides he's going to Houston. Howard is taking a few days away from California while he ponders a decision.


A starting lineup of Beverley, Harden, Parsons, Smith, and Howard would be nice. I don't know what kind of bench they'd have though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I would LOVE to watch that team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I would assume Francisco Garcia, Terrence Jones & Donatas Motiejunas at least would come to the bench. If Royce White got his shit together he would be another one.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

How in THE FUCK, is anybody bashing Pop? Pop can make any decision he wants and deserves to be criticism free. He's built up that kind of respect. Pop could walk out to mid-court during a game and take a shit, and i would sit there nodding like "yeah, that's probably a good idea".


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Notorious said:


> Rumors that the Kings will offer Andre Iguodala a max contract.
> 
> If true...Kings fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


I guess new ownership didn't change a thing. :lol


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Bledsoe's FUCKED in Phoenix! And good acquisitions for the Clips!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Notorious said:


> Rumors that the Kings will offer Andre Iguodala a max contract.
> 
> If true...Kings fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


Hey, as SFs come and go without signing with Detroit the closer we get to Detroit being desperate for RUDY.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



JM said:


> Hey, as SFs come and go without signing with Detroit the closer we get to Detroit being desperate for RUDY.


. .but. . .but Detroit has Kyle Singler? :kobe2


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

4 years, $56 Million is the offer from Sacramento for Iguodala. I think it's fair for a player of his caliber.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Singler is white though, how good could he possibly be?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I think offering $14 mil a year is overpaying Iguodala personally.

The absolute max I would give him is $12. He should be in the range of 10-12.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



WWF said:


> 4 years, $56 Million is the offer from Sacramento for Iguodala. I think it's fair for a player of his caliber.


He might not be worth that kind of money, but they're gonna have to overpay to get any1 of his calibre and he's exactly the type of guy Sac needs. He'd be perfect in a leadership role for the younger guys


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Memphis resigns Tony Allen. 4 years 20 million. Good re-sign.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Can't believe Hollinger brought back Tony Allen. Thought his PER wasn't high enough.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I love watching Tony Allen play defence. Very valuable player.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



JM said:


> Memphis resigns Tony Allen. 4 years 20 million. Good re-sign.


Bargain


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Tony Allen should fire his agent..In this market, he probably cost himself another 5-10 mil



> My man @WindhorstESPN reporting that Pistons have offered expiring deals of Rodney Stuckey and Charlie Villanueva to Toronto for Rudy Gay


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

lol I called it if that's true. Wow. Do it Toronto. Probably picks involved as well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

UJIRI


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

So the Raps are deciding to tank instead of win? Zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Just ridding themselves of bad contracts. New GM cleaning up messes that's all.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

To sign who?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Landry Fields got a better contract than Allen lol.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Typical Toronto. Can't keep their stars. Bye McGrady, bye Carter, bye Bosh, bye Bargnani. Gay and DeRozan, you're next. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Gay isn't a star...

LOL at anyone criticizing the Raptors for trying to trade Gay. He is one of the most overpaid players in the league, why wouldn't they try to get rid of his contract?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

If a franchise isnt gonna convince anyone else to sign there for big money, you might as well use it on a guy who is as close to as being a star that will be there....otherwise, it's just money that's gonna collect dust


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Cycloneon said:


> Typical Toronto. Can't keep their stars. Bye McGrady, bye Carter, bye Bosh, bye Bargnani. Gay and DeRozan, you're next.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


lolwut?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Stuckey and Charle V are both expirings so if there is a pick involved i'd be all over this. I'd rather tank with a loaded draft class next year and have a couple picks then try and sneak into the playoffs as a 7 or 8th seed and get crushed in the first round.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Humbled Moron said:


> Stuckey and Charle V are both expirings so if there is a pick involved i'd be all over this. I'd rather tank with a loaded draft class next year and have a couple picks then try and sneak into the playoffs as a 7 or 8th seed and get crushed in the first round.


That's the thing, Detroit gets Rudy, that pick wont be that high...and as "deep" as many claim it will be, let's wait and see until next spring.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

meh. I'd rather see what rudy can do with this team next season than settle for those expiring contracts.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Champ said:


> meh. I'd rather see what rudy can do with this team next season than settle for those expiring contracts.


Spoiler: He can do essentially what Demar can do and be over paid.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

PLAYOFFS, jm. we haven't seem them there since '08. HAVE A HEART.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Champ said:


> PLAYOFFS, jm. we haven't seem them there since '08. HAVE A HEART.


Nah, miss the playoffs, tank and wind up with your own Shabazz Muhammad and lets see where you guys end up


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



HeatWave said:


> That's the thing, Detroit gets Rudy, that pick wont be that high...and as "deep" as many claim it will be, let's wait and see until next spring.


But Toronto's pick more then likely will be, and i'd rather take a shot at getting a player like Wiggins, Randle, Parker or Smart then rolling with a team that's potential is a first round punching bag.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Humbled Moron said:


> But Toronto's pick more then likely will be, and i'd rather take a shot at getting a player like Wiggins, Randle, Parker or Smart then rollng with a team that's potential is a first round punching bag.


50/50 chance they're gonna wind up that way regardless...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Humbled Moron said:


> But Toronto's pick more then likely will be, and i'd rather take a shot at getting a player like Wiggins, Randle, Parker or Smart then rolling with a team that's potential is a first round punching bag.


which teams in the past two decades other than the heat, celtics and lakers didn't start out as first round punching bags to become contenders? besides, we don't even know how wiggins is going to turn out, and there's no guarantee that they'd even get him in the first place. like I said, ujiri isn't done making moves, he can bring in more pieces to make this team better without having to move rudy. you don't necessarily need to tank season after season to become great. the pacers proved that. 

i'd rather watch the raptors grow into their potential than watch them waste another season in an attempt to draft a player they have a 1 in 30 chance of getting, especially considering the possibility that he could turn out to be an average player. enough of this tanking bullshit, they've basically been doing it for the past three years and it hasn't gotten them anywhere. they've got a playoff caliber team now. if you have any faith in ujiri as the gm of this team you should be just as optimistic about this as I am.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Champ said:


> which teams other than the heat and lakers didn't start out as first round punching bags to become contenders? besides, we don't even know how wiggins is going to turn out, and there's no guarantee that they'd even get him in the first place. like I said, ujiri isn't done making moves, he can bring in more pieces to make this team better without having to move rudy. you don't necessarily need to tank season after season to become great. the pacers proved that.
> 
> i'd rather watch the raptors grow into their potential than watch them waste another season in an attempt to draft a player they have a 1 in 30 chance of getting, especially considering the possibility that he could turn out to be an average player. enough of this tanking bullshit, they've basically been doing it for the past three years and it hasn't gotten them anywhere. they've got a playoff caliber team now, if you have any faith in ujiri you should be looking forward to seeing how this team is going to do going forward.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The Raptors will never be contenders as long as Rudy Gay is their best player. No team will for that matter.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Doubt Dumars gives up anything more than those expirings to the Raptors. iirc Charlotte has a pick coming sometime soon for the Ben Gordon deal so...

And meh. Would rather overpay Gay for 2 years then someone like Josh Smith for 4. Doesn't help spread the floor and they still need a PG (Knight is better suited for SG) but as long as it's just those 2 it doesn't bother me much.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



JM said:


> Spoiler: He can do essentially what Demar can do and be over paid.


DeMar might just be the worst starting SG in the whole NBA wtf lol, I'll take Rudy over DeMar any day.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Canadian said:


> DeMar might just be the worst starting SG in the whole NBA wtf lol, I'll take Rudy over DeMar any day.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Per twitter, it appears that many teams are looking into tanking for draft purposes.

#theWIGGINSsweepstakes

i need to come up with a better name. :side:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Mikey Damage said:


> Per twitter, it appears that many teams are looking into tanking for draft purposes.
> 
> #theWIGGINSsweepstakes
> 
> i need to come up with a better name. :side:


#Jig4TheWig


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Dwight taking his talents to south beach.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



WWF said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Laugh all you want but DeMar is trash.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Why do you even post in here? It's like you WANT to be ridiculed.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



TheAussieRocket said:


> Dwight taking his talents to south beach.


According to the 10 Shaq Commandments he cant until he wins 3 rings in LA


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



WWF said:


> Why do you even post in here? It's like you WANT to be ridiculed.


Lmao blahblah. You're just mad Rudy Gay is better than your entire team.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Kings pulled their offer sheet for Iguodala; they wanted an immediate answer, which he wasn't ready to give.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Canadian said:


> Lmao blahblah. You're just mad Rudy Gay is better than your entire team.


Just leave, man. It'd be for the betterment of this thread, and your reputation on this forum. You clearly have no knowledge of the NBA.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Champ said:


> which teams in the past two decades other than the heat, celtics and lakers didn't start out as first round punching bags to become contenders? besides, we don't even know how wiggins is going to turn out, and there's no guarantee that they'd even get him in the first place. like I said, ujiri isn't done making moves, he can bring in more pieces to make this team better without having to move rudy. you don't necessarily need to tank season after season to become great. the pacers proved that.
> 
> i'd rather watch the raptors grow into their potential than watch them waste another season in an attempt to draft a player they have a 1 in 30 chance of getting, especially considering the possibility that he could turn out to be an average player. enough of this tanking bullshit, they've basically been doing it for the past three years and it hasn't gotten them anywhere. they've got a playoff caliber team now. if you have any faith in ujiri as the gm of this team you should be just as optimistic about this as I am.


Where to begin. Ok, first the Raptors weren't tanking last year, that team was being hailed as the best one since BC's arrival, they were just legitimately that bad. Second this isn't a one man draft coming up next year, there is atleast 4 or 5 guys who probably would have been the number 1 pick this year in next years draft.

I get what you're saying about watching the team grow to it's potential and i agree, but just not with how this team is currently built. The only way i see them going anywhere is when Val hits his prime and thats not gonna be for 3-4 years probably, by that time Gay and Lowry are gonna be 30+ years old. Add in that Gay really isn't that great, he's ineffecient and doesn't really stand out in any one area and we'll probably have to come close to maxing him out in two years when he's gonna start declining, so i don't really see where you see this team going.

I do trust in Ujiri, but i trust him to rebuild over the mess BC created. I trust him to move the pieces we have for assests and to make smart draft picks like he did in Denver. Just because the team has been a mess for years now is no reason to accept 2-3 years of playoff beatings and then end up back where we were.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Canadian said:


> DeMar might just be the worst starting SG in the whole NBA wtf lol, I'll take Rudy over DeMar any day.


You are clueless.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Free Agency News For The Day!

Dwight Howard's meetings are over. He has left LA for the next few days to think about where he would like to sign. Many say it is down to the Lakers or Rockets

Elton Brand and Nate Robinson both interested in signing with the Knicks

David West has agreed to a 3 year, $36 million extension with the Pacers

Martell Webster signs with Wizards. 4 years, $22 million

Tiago Splitter will get a 4 year, $36 million extension

Chase Budinger has re-signed with the TWolves. 3 years, $16 million

Jared Dudley and J.J. Redick to the Clippers, Eric Bledsoe and Caron Butler to Phoenix in a three-team blockbuster deal!

Redick received a four-year, $27 million contract with the Clippers in the trade

Kevin Martin agrees to a 4 year, $28 million dollar deal with the Timberwolves.

Tony Allen agrees to a 4 year, $20 million dollar extension with Memphis

The Sacramento Kings have offered Andre Iguodala a 4 year, $56 million deal


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

lawllawllawl


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

lol CLIPPERS no better than Lakers


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



HeatWave said:


> According to the 10 Shaq Commandments he cant until he wins 3 rings in LA


Dwight will always be in he real Superman's shadows :shaq


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Tyler Durden said:


> lol CLIPPERS no better than Lakers


It's Photoshopped...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Colin Cowherd: "Blake Griffin is the best volleyball player in the NBA"

I legit lol'd


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Tyler Durden said:


> Free Agency News For The Day!
> 
> Dwight Howard's meetings are over. He has left LA for the next few days to think about where he would like to sign. Many say it is down to the Lakers or Rockets
> 
> ...


:cheer


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm not a fan of DeMar DeRozan's game either but to say he's the worst starting SG in the league is laughable. I hope you're trolling.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



WWF said:


> Colin Cowherd: "Blake Griffin is the best volleyball player in the NBA"
> 
> I legit lol'd


That's great! :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

The Bucks are offering Kyle Korver a 3 year, $20 mil deal.

Oh dear lord.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Notorious said:


> The Bucks are offering Kyle Korver a 3 year, $20 mil deal.
> 
> Oh dear lord.


I love Korver, but man is there is a definition of overpaying.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Spurs fucked up, should have let manu and splitter walk and signed J-Smoove to understudy Timmy


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



> NBA has fined Spencer Hawes, Quincy Pondexter, Tony Wroten and Isaiah Thomas $15K for playing in a game at Alaska Airlines Arena last week.





> Lakers selling Dwight Howard on the potential of playing with LeBron James or Carmelo Anthony in 2014. Lakers will have plenty of cap space.





> Spurs have reached a two year deal with Manu Ginobili.


....


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Carmelo a Laker? does spike lee know this??~~~!!!


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 3m
Milwaukee is nearing a deal to sign free agent guard O.J. Mayo, league sources tell Y Sports.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Aww man.

I wanted Milwaukee to sign JR Smith and team him up with Jennings.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/228601/Warriors-Emerge-As-Realistic-Contender-For-Dwight-Howard

Let's get to the REAL news of the day, WARRIORS :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Surrounding Dwight with shooters like Curry, Klay, Barnes & Rush?

OOH LAWD.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Champ said:


> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 3m
> Milwaukee is nearing a deal to sign free agent guard O.J. Mayo, league sources tell Y Sports.


Inb4 4 years/48 Mill


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Ginobili's deal with the Spurs is 2 years, $14 mil.

I think that's fair.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

So how long into the season if Dwight goes to the Warriors will he demand he needs more touches? :curry


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



> I'm told the Raptors are not looking to get rid of Rudy Gay and his contract
> 
> The Raptors are not ruling out trading Gay, but are not looking to unload him in strictly a salary dump.


smart man, ujiri.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



> Boston Celtics ‏@celtics 1m
> 
> The @Celtics have hired Brad Stevens as their next head coach. Press Release: http://on.nba.com/12ecykU
> Retweeted by The NBA on ESPN


Umm Who?

Celtics aiming for that boy Wiggins


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Butler's coach.

He was a good college coach don't know how it'll translate to the NBA but hey, we're not in win now mode. His job isn't to win as many games as possible right now, it's to develop the young players.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Nice, he's the dude that built Butler into a great program; lost to Duke in the NCAA Finals a few years ago, w/ Gordon Hayward.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Stevens is pretty awesome. Tremendous coach. Getting Butler to two consecutive title games is pretty much incredible. 

Great hire. Way better than a NBA retread like Mike Brown, etc. 

If given enough time he will coach up some winners. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



> @WhitlockJason He quit on Butler RT @BillSimmons: Brad Stevens! HERE COME THE CELTS! (In 3-4 years after they blow it up, rebuild from scratch, but still)


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Stevens is only 36.. Where's that put him among the youngest coaches of all-time I wonder?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Would Rondo play for such a young inexperience coach?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Would Rondo play for such a young inexperience coach?


It's not like he has a choice, and I don't see why that would matter.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

As long as Stevens realizes he's 2nd in command to Rondo, nope..But I don't think Rondo will be too fond of being scrubs come January


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Stevens has young children. So I think he'll be fine coaching Rondo.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Rondo doesn't know what losing feels like.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



RyanPelley said:


> Stevens has young children. So I think he'll be fine coaching Rondo.


His kids don't have the strength to knock him upside his head and throw him across the room...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Rondo will be fine.

Fucking mongs.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Humbled Moron said:


> How in THE FUCK, is anybody bashing Pop? Pop can make any decision he wants and deserves to be criticism free. He's built up that kind of respect. Pop could walk out to mid-court during a game and take a shit, and i would sit there nodding like "yeah, that's probably a good idea".


Oh, Pop marks. :lmao :lmao :lmao

Cool. Why don't you take that ride over the cliff with him too? I'm sure he's sober.  

Nobody is above criticism. Isn't that what Coach Pop teaches, anyways?

LOL. You don't even know the philosophies that the coach you are marking to teaches. :no::no::no:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Good pick up by the C's. Surprised by it but nonetheless a good pick up for them. He'll do okay in the NBA I think.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



LovelyElle890 said:


> Oh, Pop marks. :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Cool. Why don't you take that ride over the cliff with him too? I'm sure he's sober.
> 
> ...



4 rings


thats really all that needs to be said


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

LovelyElle is still mad cause of game 6 and so am I tbh. 

Gonna watch fuck the heat videos on youtube. brb

LEBRONS A DICK 

DWADES A DICK

CHRIS BOSH IS JASON COLLINS

CHRIS BOSH IS JASON COLLINS


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Humbled Moron said:


> 4 rings
> 
> 
> thats really all that needs to be said


Should've been 5. That is really all that needs to be said.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Yeah, he should've grabbed that board, blocked Ray's shot and covered Lebron in game 7. FIRE HIM!


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Humbled Moron said:


> Yeah, he should've grabbed that board, blocked Ray's shot and covered Lebron in game 7. FIRE HIM!


Well, he did take out the person who could've grabbed that rebound now didn't he?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

WHO?! Brad Stevans is a great coach who took FUCKING BUTLER to back to back title games on a limited budget, good get.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

LOL. Someone's mad that they lost the argument. 

Thanks for the neg though, Humbled Moron. It will keep me grounded.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



LovelyElle890 said:


> Well, he did take out the person who could've grabbed that rebound now didn't he?


So you don't understand why he would have all perimeter defenders in when the Heat had to go for a 3? The Spurs were 1 Ray Allen miracle shot away from winning their 5th championship under Pop. 

He's been the best coach in the league for a long time now and still is. You shouldn't turn your back on him because they lost a 7 game series in the finals to the best team in the league with the best player in the game. I'll happily trade you dwayne casey for pop though, maybe then you would appreciate how good pop is.

edit: lost the argument? your argument is pop is no good with nothing to back it up. I can only assume you started watching the spurs in game 6 of the finals if you don't appreciate him


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



LovelyElle890 said:


> Should've been 5. That is really all that needs to be said.


Quit crying...Nothing needs to be said


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA now
Free agent guard J.R. Smith is nearing an agreement to re-sign with the New York Knicks, league sources tell Y! Sports.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Just what the Knicks need...Another shooter...madISOn Square Garden


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Champ said:


> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA now
> Free agent guard J.R. Smith is nearing an agreement to re-sign with the New York Knicks, league sources tell Y! Sports.


Well its the Knicks, so I'm betting he gets overpayed.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I hope JR Smith going to the Knicks means they won't sign Nate and Nate will come back to Chicago.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Word is that the Suns are planning to start both Bledsoe & Dragic with Bledsoe at SG.

Shall be interesting. I have more faith in Bledsoe as a starting SG than as a starting PG.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Bledsoe and Dragic together? That should be interesting. Using two ball-handlers that can shoot in the starting lineup could create some mismatches.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



HeatWave said:


> Quit crying...Nothing needs to be said


I'm not crying. I stated something about Pop that humbled Moron whined about. I am allowed to respond to people's posts.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Bledsoe has good D especially with how active he is and loves to apply ball pressure but that's an undersized backcourt that could be exploited defensively.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Aid180 said:


> Bledsoe and Dragic together? That should be interesting. Using two ball-handlers that can shoot in the starting lineup could create some mismatches.


That's the thing though. Bledsoe can't shoot :side:

Who knows, Bledsoe may flourish at SG like Avery Bradley did.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Bledsoe's TS% is well below average so ya, he's not a shooter. I'm not sold on this guy being more than a sustained energy player but we shall see.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Dude shot 40% from 3 last season.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

On 78 attempts.

Anyway


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

He attempted 78 three pointers in 76 games.

Bledsoe isn't that good of a shooter man.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Yeah, I'm iffy on Bledsoe too. Would it surprise me that things could turn out well for him? No, but things can also go downhill for him too. We'll just have to wait and see. Hopefully, he's been working on his shot.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

The raw ability is there, tho. Just need to REFINE it, and who better to do so than Jeff Hornacek?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Anyone else looking forward to summer league? All games will be in NBA TV and will be played for a championship

10 teams only.

The brackets are 1-2, 3-4, 5-6 ,7-8 and 9-10. So the tops 2 teams would face in the first round.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I always watch summer league.

Unfortunately this year's Celtic won't be as interesting as last year's one with Sully and 3'TWAUN


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Kyle Korver back to the Hawks on a 4 year, $24 mil deal.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

NOTORODGERS said:


> Kyle Korver back to the Hawks on a 4 year, $24 mil deal.


Boooooo


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Only ten teams? I thought every team had a summer league squad. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

There's two leagues. The Orlando Summer League and Las Vegas. Orlando only has 10 teams, Vegas one has like 22 I think. There's a couple teams that are in both.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh yeah got it wrong, the Orlando Summer league will have 10 teams. Vegas league will have 22.

The Orlando leagues format is new and different. Seeding would be determined by a point system.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Be interesting to see how the new Boston coach goes. I don't watch College games, so I've never heard of him.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

So i geuss the Kings aren't going after iggy.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

new coach looks like a good signing for the c's. i think rondo will get along good with a positive, even keel nerd like that.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Boston needs to get rid of Wallace's horrible contract.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

BLEACH said:


> Boston needs to get rid of Wallace's horrible contract.


They don't have much of a choice whether they can move it. But getting back 3 picks were worth it. He's a good locker room Guy and could be the vocal leader for a young team.

Dude had a 15/4 season just a year ago and looked good in the first round against the Bulls. Don't think he's completelydone yet. Still a bad contract.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

The goal for Wallace is to get him to play well to get his value back up and then flip him by the deadline.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



WOOLCUNT said:


> So i geuss the Kings aren't going after iggy.


Wasnt combo guard-ish enough..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

nah, he was too good at passing.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

That was a BITCH MOVE by Sacramento. Good to see that they're still a terrible organization, even after all of this drama.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Tbh I wouldn't have given Iggy that contract either.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Andre Iguodala deserves a contract that would pay him the maximum amount of money permitted under current NBA salary cap rules.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Yeah a wing player that shoots below 60% on FT's should be given the max. lel.

Iggy's a great defender I'll give him that but he's very inconsistent offensively. I wouldn't give him a max contract.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

he's a good passer/playmaker, a streaky shooter, and still good at getting to the hoop.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

All of my favorite players deserve max contracts, so of course he does!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



NOTORODGERS said:


> Yeah a wing player that shoots below 60% on FT's should be given the max. lel.
> 
> Iggy's a great defender I'll give him that but he's very inconsistent offensively. I wouldn't give him a max contract.


Under 60% on FTs? You're lying.

-searches-

EDIT: How is that even possible as a wing player? Jesus.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Andre Iguodala is not a max player at this point in his career.

But I guess that's why so many teams end up in the position that they're in and go complain to the NBA about why their team is losing money and stuck in treadmill mediocrity. Because they hand out max contracts to any player that has an 80 rating on 2K.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Yeah man, that's how they establish pay. The GM's boot up 2K, look at the player's ratings, and continue from there.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Obviously unk2


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



WWF said:


> Yeah man, that's how they establish pay. The GM's boot up 2K, look at the player's ratings, and continue from there.


Isn't Splitter like a 68 overall on 2K? :lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

MONTA ELLIS, 87 OVERALL.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Idk man I just have the belief that max contracts should go to actual stars.

And not guys like Iggy, Nic Batum, Eric Gordon, Monta Ellis, Carlos Boozer and Tyson Chandler.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Monta to Houston, plz. They also get Dwight and Smoove. Monta/Harden/Parsons/Smith/Howard

BRICK CITY


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



WOOLCUNT said:


> So i geuss the Kings aren't going after iggy.


And you're probably losing Tyreke, TANK MODE.



WWF said:


> Andre Iguodala deserves a contract that would pay him the maximum amount of money permitted under current NBA salary cap rules.


unk2


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I can't help but laugh at the Lakers fans who are asking for Barnes AND Klay if Dwight wants to come play here and Warriors have to execute a S&T.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

If that does end up the situation...

I'd assume the Lakers would either get Bogut and Barnes or possibly Bogut and one of Biedrins/Jefferson's expirings so they can clear cap space for the stacked 2014 FA class.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

GOAT Summer League material:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The Kings will most likely not match Tyreke Evans's offer sheet with the Pelicans, instead they're trying to S&T him to New Orleans for Vasquez & Lopez.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



WWF said:


> GOAT Summer League material:


:jay


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



NOTORODGERS said:


> The Kings will most likely not match Tyreke Evans's offer sheet with the Pelicans, instead they're trying to S&T him to New Orleans for Vasquez & Lopez.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Pelicans looking good so far with Jrue & Evans added to the team.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Lopez is going to Portland. Not sure if they are giving up anything.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

dwight expected to make his decision by tomorrow.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I'm thinking Houston at the moment. Atlanta is a definite no I think. Dallas? I don't know, can't see it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Jefferson going to the TabbyCats. 

Well that's interesting. Just upgraded Mullins with Jefferson.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

atlanta and dallas stand no chance. it's between the rockets and the lakers.


lolcats. jefferson just got overpaid so much, but at least JAZZ are finally set with the BEST young roster in the league.


Burke/Burke/Hayward/Favors/Kanter

FUCK OUT OF HERE.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Defo-Not-Magic said:


> atlanta and dallas stand no chance. it's between the rockets and the lakers.
> 
> 
> lolcats. jefferson just got overpaid so much, but at least JAZZ are finally set with the BEST young roster in the league.
> ...


No joke, should be a fun team to watch this year.

Could sneak into the playoffs, especially with the Lakers tanking for WIGGINS. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

It's between Rockets, Warriors and Lakers.

Would lel if the Bobcats signed Millsap too.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Champ said:


> dwight expected to make his decision by tomorrow.


He's gonna take his talents either to Space City or the West Coast.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

utah can finally unleash kanter.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Let's be fair, Bobcats need to overpay if they want a player as good as Jefferson.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



NOTORODGERS said:


> It's between Rockets, Warriors and Lakers.
> 
> Would lel if the Bobcats signed Millsap too.
> 
> ...


I'd enjoy that. Kemba/Henderson/MKG/Millsap/Jefferson would at least help sell tickets.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Henderson isn't under contract yet is he? He's an RFA.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

yeah but that would just make the ZELLER pick look even worse. no idea why didnt just draft mclemore.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol poor Zeller


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Zeller might turn out to be good. Apparently everyone wanted him in the front office but MJ.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Why poor Zeller? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

JM said:


> Why poor Zeller?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


For being drafted by the bobcats and now having to back up Al Jefferson


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Or he starts at power forward?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Xile44 said:


> For being drafted by the bobcats and now having to back up Al Jefferson


Zeller is not ready to be a starter...

I wouldn't think he was even expecting to be the starter right away...


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

So Mullins would of started over him?

Maybe he could play PF


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Mullins wasn't under contract. Zeller was drafted to replace Mullins seeing as they are essentially the same player.

They had far from a full roster under contract, could have assumed they'd sign someone.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Forgot about Biyombo on their roster to. I guess Zeller could play behind Al for a while.

They probably should of went for JR Smith also


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Starting Zeller right off the bat would not be smart. He's a young player. Very young. Playing behind Jefferson for up to 3 seasons isn't a bad thing. He would have gotten the snot beaten out of him on a nightly basis if he started next season. Probably would do more harm than good.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

JM said:


> Starting Zeller right off the bat would not be smart. He's a young player. Very young. Playing behind Jefferson for up to 3 seasons isn't a bad thing. He would have gotten the snot beaten out of him on a nightly basis if he started next season. Probably would do more harm than good.


But on a rebuilding team does it really hurt?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Xile44 said:


> But on a rebuilding team does it really hurt?


It does if he loses his confidence or gets too down on himself or what not. You need to protect your investments. 

Besides Jefferson makes them a hell of a lot better than they were last year and they could be a fringe team that could sneak in with so many teams seemingly heading south in the standings (Atlanta/Boston/Philly for starters).


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

JM said:


> It does if he loses his confidence or gets too down on himself or what not. You need to protect your investments.
> 
> Besides Jefferson makes them a hell of a lot better than they were last year and they could be a fringe team that could sneak in with so many teams seemingly heading south in the standings (Atlanta/Boston/Philly for starters).


Than they may as well throw money at a quality 2 Guard


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I think they are happy with Henderson. I'm not really sure what's happening on that front, I haven't heard anything. Didn't even remember he was a RFA till I looked today.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Earl Clark to the Cavs on a 2 year, 9 mil deal.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Pretty good pick-up if he gets meaningful minutes.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Al Jefferson to the Bobcats is like him on the T-Wolves all over again.

EDIT: And they're going to amnesty Tyrus Thomas.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Pop likes his meatballs spicy. Spurs reach agreement with free agent Marco Belinelli on a two-year contract.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

POP LIKES HIS MEATBALLS SPICY


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Spurs continue to add to their euroleague team I see.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Unless the cavs see Clark as a 3, i don't really get that signing.

Beli to the spurs just seems right even though they already have three other 2's.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Looks like Belinelli will be the replacement for Gary Neal.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

lousy replacement. only things i ever see bellinelli do is brick j's, and make wild drives to the hoop which don't result in points.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



NOTORODGERS said:


> It's between Rockets, Warriors and Lakers.
> 
> Would lel if the Bobcats signed Millsap too.
> 
> ...


1. Rockets
2. Lakers
3. Warriors

Pretty sure this is Dwight's ranking right now, especially if Houston is serious about a S&T for Smoove.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

he's not going to la, they have no chance to win. rockets, or maybe warriors.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Al Jefferson is a good signing for the Charlotte Hornets....although that Zeller pick looks even worse now, could've had McLemore and dumped Henderson.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Poor Tyrus Thomas. Just didn't pan out the way people thought. Looked like Josh Smith light there for a while. Same with James Johnson, although he looked promising till he got buried in Sacramento's poor rotation management.

Notorious from what I heard San Antonio plans to resign Neal as well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

They want to re-sign Neal but they don't think they will be able to.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Three team trade agreed to between Kings, Pelicans and Blazers.

Pelicans get Tyreke
Kings get Vasquez
Blazers get Lopez

Blazers will trade picks and cash


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

They aren't at 58.5 yet. They have some room. Not a lot.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

who's going to start at the 3 for new orleans? aminu or evans?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Unless they trade Eric Gordon, Tyreke will start at SF.

Plus Aminu is a FA.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

aminu wasn't bad last season. I'm sure they'll bring him back.

edit: blazers are looking nice assuming they keep lma. lillard/matthews/batum/lma/lopez. the west just keeps on getting more competitive.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

No way the give Tyreke that much money to not start.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

No teams have interest in Granger. Fuck.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

If any team will take on Eric Gordan's contract I bet they deal him faster then you can say quick ain't fair. I don't see it happening though, Gordan wants to stay in NO. Meh @ Tyreke playing SF, at 6'6 he's pretty undersized to play forward.. his skill set best suits him as a 2 guard. It's like trading for Steve Nash and telling him to play shooting guard. Could he probably play the position pretty well? Yes. Am I getting the most out of Nash's skill set? No. And most the guys he's going to be guarded by will be 2-3 inches taller then him.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



> The Knicks have agreed to re-sign unrestricted free agent point guard Pablo Prigioni to a three-year contract, according to multiple reports.
> 
> Newsday reports that Prigioni will receive a three-year deal worth approximately $6 million, with a partial guarantee on the third year. ESPNNY.com also reported that player and team have reached an agreement.


And resigning JR for 4/24?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Champ said:


> aminu wasn't bad last season. I'm sure they'll bring him back.
> 
> edit: blazers are looking nice assuming they keep lma. lillard/matthews/batum/lma/lopez. the west just keeps on getting more competitive.


Plus their draft pick McCollum


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

lol hickson>lopez easily.


VASQUEZ going to turn the kings around.


Suns would take Gordon in a heartbeat. Maybe faster than a heartbeat.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Defo-Not-Magic said:


> lol hickson>lopez easily.


Yeah but LMA gets to move to PF, his natural position. And Lopez's size (which they badly need) is a greater fit for them


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Hickson played center for them last year I do believe and he's quite big himself.

weight wise, not height.


also, the Hornets should have asked for HICKSON in the sign and trade too.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Aldridge played PF last season. Hickson was the center.

Hickson averaged 13/10 as a 6'9 center, numbers Lopez has never come close to and probably will never get.

The only reason the Blazers didn't make the playoffs last season is because they had one of the worst benches in NBA history.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Pelicans are looking more and more dangerous if things pan out.

Tyreke as a 6th man would be exciting, but for that kind of money he's probably going to be starting. Nice knowing you Eric Gordon.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Damn, thats right, it felt like he was a C next to Hickson.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Hickson most definitely is better than Lopez but he isn't a natural center and he gave up quite a lot of points in the paint. I don't know how good defensively Lopez is, but he is a legit center at least.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Does anyone know anything about Julyan Stone? Raps just signed him.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

lopez is a better free throw shooter and he can actually block shots unlike hickson. we don't even know what lopez' ceiling is. he was given a chance this season and he did quite well for himself. hickson on the other hand has showed us that he's already met his ceiling.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

He averaged 11/6.

Lopez has been in the league for five years, he hasn't shown any signs that he's anything more than your average center.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

11/6 in 26 minutes. let him show you what he can do with 30+ before you criticize his game.



JM said:


> Does anyone know anything about Julyan Stone? Raps just signed him.


former combo guard for the nuggets that averaged 8 minutes a game in two seasons, by the looks of it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I'm not criticizing anything. Lopez has done nothing impressive in his career. He's an average center. That's what he is.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

...But so is Hickson. Dreadful defender, as well.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Champ said:


> former combo guard for the nuggets that averaged 8 minutes a game in two seasons, by the looks of it.


Ya that's why I'm asking, obviously hasn't shown anything in the NBA.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

GREIVIS :hb


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Ok Lopez is a better defender and FT shooter.

But Hickson is a better overall offensive player and rebounder.

Obviously Lopez is a better fit in Portland than Hickson is considering that he's a true center unlike Hickson but I do believe that Hickson is the better player.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Plus Thompson from Houston..Blazers looking good

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

peep4life said:


> Plus Thompson from Houston..Blazers looking good
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I think you mean Robinson.
McCollum looks good also


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Do you mean Robinson?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



> This is the boldest and most expensive free-agent acquisition in the franchise’s decadelong history. Sources familiar with the deal say Jefferson will make about $13.5 million per season. The contract length will be two seasons, plus a third season at the 28-year-old Jefferson’s option. The Bobcats had many flaws in going 28-120 over the past two seasons. Arguably their biggest problem has been the lack of reliable low-post scoring. *Shooting guard Gerald Henderson was really the team’s only post-up option last season.*


:lmao sad but true.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

If enough people are interested, you guys down to run a WIF sim league?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Tyreke to NO maks no sense at all to me(well it does, money wise from his perspective),but wasn't being forced to play the 3 one of his biggest complaints? is EG getting moved, or whats the deal there?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I heard they might look to make him one of those 30 MPG 6th men like J.R. Smith or Crawford.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

So, I guess they'll play Davis @ C and start Anderson now that Lopez is gone?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> If enough people are interested, you guys down to run a WIF sim league?


wat is this?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> If enough people are interested, you guys down to run a WIF sim league?


Never done one before and not sure of the rules.

Something to do with drafting between a pool of players.?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

The Pelicans got WITHEY in the deal.

Maybe they start him at center and keep Anderson coming off the bench. Idk, I'm just not a fan of Anthony Davis starting at center. He's best off playing power forward.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



NOTORODGERS said:


> I heard they might look to make him one of those 30 MPG 6th men like J.R. Smith or Crawford.


Maybe that'll help EG stay healthy, so i guess that kinda makes sense but Tyreke and Jrue are gonna be a terrible backcourt shooting wise.



WWF said:


> So, I guess they'll play Davis @ C and start Anderson now that Lopez is gone?


This iswhat they should have been doing anyways, keep Davis closer to the basket for shot blocking plus SMALLBALL.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Didn't realize how Center heavy this draft was


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Small is a not a good style in the NBA. the only team to actually be successful with it is the team with the best player in the world+a guy big enough to play defense and offense as PF even though he's a SF.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Defo-Not-Magic said:


> wat is this?


Each member builds their own dream team via a draft and you can either run a reg season/playoff format or just an elimination tournament (playoff format best of 7) to decide the winner. I prefer the tournament format because it takes a lot less time.

You sign up on WIF, give your team a name, pick all the players, etc etc and then you just gotta match up teams and simulate. 

The draft can be a pain in the ass if guys aren't active but there's usually at least 10-15 members ITT that post regularly. A 16 team format similar to the playoffs would be ideal. 

You can restrict the team settings too (like only 80s and 90s players allowed) because at times, the simulator can give a real edge to guys with inflated stats like back in the 50s/60s.

I haven't done one of these in years so the rules might've changed tho.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Randy Foye. Could be a very solid pick up


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Well its the Knicks, so I'm betting he gets overpayed.


They got him at a steal price :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

well that's the max they could offer him. if they could offer him more money they would have.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I came across a decent topic on another message board, it's really simple but it's just to make a team that fits under the salary cap realistically (you can use exceptions to go under) with players that are not necessarily the best, but fit together on fair salaries and would win a title. Plus, it gets my mind off the DWIGHTMARE. Positions have to match too. Any takers? I'll do one if anyone wants to try.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

12 man roster? Ya I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Are we going off their current salaries or made up salaries? Everyone will have Lebron on their team which kind of makes it redundant so I'll stray away from that I guess.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Defo-Not-Magic said:


> well that's the max they could offer him. if they could offer him more money they would have.


Oh I'm absolutely sure they'd have offered him a near max deal if they had the money. As a Knicks fan, I just want to relish in my team actually having a well priced contract for once. Between Chandler, Amare and Bargnani all being overpriced, this feels pretty weird.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Defo-Not-Magic said:


> Are we going off their current salaries or made up salaries? Everyone will have Lebron on their team which kind of makes it redundant so I'll stray away from that I guess.


We make them up, but obviously they're withing reason. So something like say Zack Randolph at 14M a year instead of 16M is fine.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I'd certainly want Matt Barnes if he's making what he made last year. He's a FA again now though. I guess we can only include guys that are under contract as of now?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

12 man roster right?

Chris Paul - $18,668,431
Roy Hibbert - $14,283,844
David West - $10,100,000 (Since you said we could alter, I brought it down from $11 mil)
Paul George - $3,282,003
Kosta Koufos - $3,000,000
Eric Bledsoe - $2,626,474
Nick Collison - $2,585,668
Kawhi Leonard - $1,887,840
Jimmy Butler - $1,112,800
Lance Stephenson - $930,000
Scott Machado - $788,872
Quincy Miller - $788,872
*Total payroll: 58,166,964*

CP3/Bledsoe/Machado
George/Stephenson
Leonard/Jimmy/Miller
West/Collison
Hibbert/Koufos

I think that's a championship caliber squad.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

How about we make a rule where we can't deduct a players salary by more than about 10% ?

Edit: Didn't see yours. Looks really good. Pacers fan?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

No I'm a Celtics fan but their team seemed easy to work with it.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Ya, I like that team, definite championship contender.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I don't watch much Western Conference, but does Paul work best with shooters or big men? I mean, he can probably work with anyone but is there a type of team he works best with?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

PG - Kyrie Irving (5.9 million)
SG - James Harden (13.3 million)
SF - Paul George (3.3 million)
PF - Ryan Anderson (8.3 million)
C - Joakim Noah (12.1 million)

Bench 

Ray Allen (3.2 million)
Reggie Evans (1.7 million)
Eric Bledsoe (2.6 million)
Jimmy Butler (1.2 million)
Marcus Camby (3.4 million)
MarShon Brooks (1.2 million)
Jae Crowder (0.8 million)

Total: 57 million.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

this would probably be better to do if we made the players have realistic salaries according to their actual playing ability rather than their current contracts because it's easy make a team with a bunch of underpaid guys on rookie deas but eh.

or just give people on rookie deals what they would actually make after their contract expires according to current level of play.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Don't overcomplicate things UDFK.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Yeah i meant Robinson..bummed Maynor is going to Wizards thought he could have helped off the bench

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I think the most reasonable thing to do would just go off their current contracts. Or if you feel that way about it, put a limit on rookie contracts.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



> Things look worse by minute for #Lakers ... If #Warriors are moving heaven and earth for #D12, he encouraged them





> Why are #Warriors trying to create $20M of room for #D12? #Laker source says Curry, Barnes or Klay has to be in S&T. GS want to keep all 3


Golden State really hating that the used their amnesty on Charlie Bell right now...

I'm fully convinced that Dwight saying he would make his decision on friday and GSW working so hard tonight to move Bogut and others, tells ME that it's either GSW makes a deal by Dwight's deadline, or he's gone to Houston.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I personally think it would be smarter for Dwight to go to the Warriors compared to the Rockets. But I don't think the Warriors will able to shed cap space and be able to keep Curry/Klay/Barnes in order to sign him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Champ said:


> lopez is a better free throw shooter and he can actually block shots unlike hickson. we don't even know what lopez' ceiling is. he was given a chance this season and he did quite well for himself. *hickson on the other hand has showed us that he's already met his ceiling.*


Cavs would like to have a word with you :lmao 

Oh..and didnt Blazers just waste a lottery pick last year on a big man? Blazers just been odd to me..Didn't like CJ pick or Withey..Now they traded Withey for Lopez..eh..idk


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Steve Nash $8,900,000
Cory Joseph $1,074,720 
Kris Joseph $788,872
Matt Bonner $3,630,000
Tristan Thompson $3,894,240
Kelly Olynyk $2,126,520 
Anthony Bennett $5,144,280 (Anthony Davis' salary so i assume its the same)
Joel Anthony $3,750,000 
Myck Kabongo $788,872
Robert Sacre $788,872
WIGGINS $5,144,280 (1st overall salary)
Andy Rautins $788,872

Starters

Nash
C Joseph
WIGGINS
Thompson
Olynyk

Bench 

Bennett
Bonner
Kabongo
K Joseph
Anthony
Rautins 
Sacre

$32,925,288

GOAT Team


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Punked Up said:


> I don't watch much Western Conference, but does Paul work best with shooters or big men? I mean, he can probably work with anyone but is there a type of team he works best with?


Works best with bigs that are really effective in the P&R and shooters that can spot up in the corner or in transition. 

Only thing he doesn't like to do is push the ball up the floor unless its a clear transition opportunity. He's more of a slow it down, halfcourt PG.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Yeah they drafted Meyers Leonard..but he's no where ready to contribute day to day

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

HM you're team went 0-82 :lmao sorry

I think my team beats Notorious's team.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

No it doesn't.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

My team just too nasty defensively.


And PSA, the Warriors are fucking morons if they refuse to trade Harrison Barnes or Klay Thompson in order to get Dwight Howard. Yeah let's not trade for the best big man in the NBA and the best player we would have had in decades because we don't want to part with Harrison Barnes or Klay Thompson.

I think if the Warriors get Dwight, they trade Bogut & Barnes to the Lakers.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

HM, you could have at least brought McGloire out of retirement or obscurity or wherever he is. I think he'd really thrive on that team.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

*PG: *Damian Lillard (3.1 M)* -* Kemba Walker (2.4 M)
*SG:* Paul Geroge (3.2 M) - OJ Mayo (4.0 M)
*SF:* Kevin Durant (17.8 M) - Kawhi Leonard (1.8 M)
*PF:* Tim Duncan (10.3 M) - Derrick Favors (4.7 M)/Kenneth Faried (1.3 M)
*C:* Nikola Pekovic (5.8 M) - Larry Sanders (1.9 M)

[email protected]

*Edit: *Total is $56.3 M


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

NOTORODGERS said:


> 12 man roster right?
> 
> Chris Paul - $18,668,431
> Roy Hibbert - $14,283,844
> ...


That's a gorgeous squad, chief.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Too many guys that would want minutes WWF. Bad moral. Arguments between the coach and players. BAD SITUATION. 

BrosOfDestrution, yes it does.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



JM said:


> Too many guys that would want minutes WWF. Bad moral. Arguments between the coach and players. BAD SITUATION.
> 
> BrosOfDestrution, yes it does.


***** please. :kobe


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

RyanPelley you forgot to quote my team and offer a brief comment.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

i dont like any of these teams because they're unrealistic and just a bunch of rookie scaled contracts. BUNCH OF WANKERS.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

My team would shit on yours JM.

My team has it all. HAS IT ALL. Just nasty defensively and great offensively.

My Pacers team isn't that unrealistic.

In this scenario let's say they kept Leonard instead of trading him for Hill.

The guys I have on rookie contracts
Paul George: 2010 1st round, 10th pick
Eric Bledsoe: 2010 1st round, 18th pick
Lance Stephenson: 2010 2nd round pick
Kawhi Leonard: 2011 1st round, 15th pick
Jimmy Butler: 2011 1st round, 30th pick

That's one lottery pick.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



> Mark Heisler: OMG this could happen: #Laker source told me they'd consider Barnes or Klay or Curry+Bogut+No. 1 for #D!2. GS hasn't yet offered HB/KT or SC Twitter @MarkHeisler


Golden State should not be doing this.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



NOTORODGERS said:


> My team would shit on yours JM.
> 
> My team has it all. HAS IT ALL. Just nasty defensively and great offensively.


No you are wrong sorry much love.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

JM said:


> PG - Kyrie Irving (5.9 million)
> SG - James Harden (13.3 million)
> SF - Paul George (3.3 million)
> PF - Ryan Anderson (8.3 million)
> ...


Sorry chief. Hate Noah, but thats a nasty lineup, both O and D. Nice bench too. Ray Raaaay.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

My team is NASTY defensively. And we'd shit on your team's offense with that DEFENSE.

Not to mention my team is great offensively and you have 3 defensive liabilities in the starting lineup.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



peep4life said:


> Yeah they drafted Meyers Leonard..but he's no where ready to contribute day to day
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Not something you wanna hear when drafting a big man in the lottery..




NOTORODGERS said:


> My team just too nasty defensively.
> 
> 
> And PSA, the Warriors are fucking morons if they refuse to trade Harrison Barnes or Klay Thompson in order to get Dwight Howard. Yeah let's not trade for the best big man in the NBA and the best player we would have had in decades because we don't want to part with Harrison Barnes or Klay Thompson.
> ...


Well reportedly, Lakers will also want a 1st rd pick if GSW does make an offer, but they havent yet


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

My team > Notorious' > JM's


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



NOTORODGERS said:


> My team is NASTY defensively. And we'd shit on your team's offense with that DEFENSE.
> 
> Not to mention my team is great offensively and you have 3 defensive liabilities in the starting lineup.


No. Did you not listen? I already said no. You lose. Make another team. Much love.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

WWF all you did was compile the most underpaid players at each position. Do you think Faried wants to be a 5th option Big? Go away with your stupid unrealistic team.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

umad that I'm better than you, breh?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

JM, all your perimeter players need the ball to maximize their talents brah and your backcourt has garbage D. #Realtalk

A big reason Notorious' team works well is because you know a lot of those guys have chemistry because we've seen them play together.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

JM your team wouldn't even beat the Heat in a 7 game series.

I built the GOAT team. And you will deal. :cliff1 :george


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



JM said:


> Golden State should not be doing this.


CURRY + Bogut and a 1ST!? :kobe


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Notorious your team would lose every game 80-73. Congrats on your defensive prowess though.

BrosOfDestruction, plz stop go away much love.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



> : #Laker source told me they'd consider Barnes or Klay or Curry+Bogut+No. 1 for #D!2. GS hasn't yet offered HB/KT or SC


That's alot to give up to a division rival...Luckily, im not the one making this decision


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

^^^Barnes or Klay+ Bogut is not a lot for Howard. Howard is far and away better than all those guys.


PG-Curry (9.9 million)
SG-Tony Allen (5 million)
SF- Wilson Chandler (7.4 million)
PF- Tim Duncan- (10.3 million)
C- Joakim Noah (12.1 million)

Bench:

Vasquez (2.1 million)
Ray Allen- 3.2 million
Matt Barnes- 1.1 millon
Reggie Evans- 1.7 million
Asik- 5 million

56.8 million


that's pretty fucking good imo for a team not loaded with rookie scaled contracts. :kobe8


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

JM your team is garbage. And you will deal.

:ti

And my team would destroy Magic's team as well.

Y'all ****** can't compete :ti


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



JM said:


> Notorious your team would lose every game 80-73. Congrats on your defensive prowess though.
> 
> BrosOfDestruction, plz stop go away much love.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



JM said:


> HM, you could have at least brought McGloire out of retirement or obscurity or wherever he is. I think he'd really thrive on that team.


Fuck Magloire, he's a douche. I sat courside next to him (tickets were $50 and i bought the the day of the game) a couple years ago at Ricoh colliseum for a Team Canada exhibition game. He had three seats reserved for him so he could sit with no1 beside him(like any1 would give a fuck) and came in halfway through the third quarter. He lost any chance of making my team that day.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Why is TI laughing? I don't think TI cares about anyone's made up NBA teams. 

UDFK you didn't even make a full roster. Try again.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

T.I. does care obviously JM. Or else he wouldn't be laughing.

:kobe


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I just did a 12 man roster, JIM. isn't that what he asked for? I could throw in three guys on the minimum as well or like a second round pick or something. 


that's because you have Bledsoe/Stephenson/Butler/George/Leonard making a combined 10 million. My team is the only one that actually IS realistic in any way. :kobe


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

UDFK you named 10 guys. Is this our next argument? Let's not.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

My team is realistic.

Paul George is the only player on there that's a lottery pick. Of course in hindsight it doesn't seem realistic. But I'm going with the mindset that the team drafted these players.

That's five players that were #10 pick, #15 pick, #18 pick, #30 pick and a mid 2nd round pick.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

LEL, wasn't even paying attention.


add draymond green and RYAN KELLY I guess.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

yeah notorious, your team is realistic if the smartest GM in the history of the world was drafting. Same with JIM's and Brandon's. :kobe


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I'm starting to think this was a bad idea. And by bad idea I mean freakin fantastic idea.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

After my team, WWF's is the best btw. Jus saying


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Yeah man. The odds of a team drafting George, Leonard, Stephenson, Butler and Bledsoe are about as slim as a team drafting Kevin Durant, Russell Westbrook, James Harden, Serge Ibaka, Jeff Green and Reggie Jackson.

I'd say my team is more realistic than yours. Pretty sure there's no team in the league with only one player on a rookie contract.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

My team > Heat > Bobcats > Notorious's team > UDFK's team

I am not including WWF's team cause they are still arguing in the locker room and have yet to play a game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

yeah man because drafting four guys in the top 5 is comparable to getting FIVE STEALS IN A ROW. get out of here with that retarded shit. There is huge difference between the level of drafting required to get a bunch of steals late and what you just posted.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

The chances of drafting four guys in the top 5 in the caliber of Kevin Durant, James Harden, Russell Westbrook and Jeff Green in three consecutive seasons are slimmer than getting two steals in the top 15, a steal in the mid 1st round, a steal in the late 1st round and a steal in the 2nd round.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

yes, incredibly so. I can't even believe you're actually trying to argue you against this.

Not just top 5 picks:

Durant: Second Overall(who just fell to them)
Westbrook: Third overall
Harden: fourth overall
Green: fifth overall


None of the guys you mentioned were top 10 picks(I forgot where George was picked but I think it was tenth, or maybe that was hibbert).


But how about we forward ONE YEAR for these teams and all of your teams are suddenly fucked and can no longer sustain themselves. So yeah, my team>all of your guys teams that would have to implode after one year unless they were named the KNICKS.




btw before someone mentions this, I realize it's all hypothetical and a fun debate. not actually taking this super srs, but my team over EVERYONE'S, clearly.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



> I'm told Dwight Howard and Jose Calderon are interested in playing together. Calderon may wait for Howard to make a decision before signing. It's no coincidence that when Dwight Howard to Houston rumors started heating up, there was a subsequent Jeremy Lin for Jose Calderon rumor. If Dwight Howard re-signs with the Lakers, I expect Jose Calderon to join L.A. as well so he can play with Howard and his buddy Pau Gasol.


Alex Kennedy with the most random randomness...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

That's alright if my team is fucked in a year.

It'd be worth it after winning the title :kobe3

And no your team wouldn't even beat the Heat in a series :kobe


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

My team would make Lebron cry.

Curry would destroy their point guard rotation and kill it in P&R with Duncan/Noah.

The paint is COMPLETELY SHUT DOWN.

Tony Allen would guard Lebron.

Wade and Bosh are useless because the PAINT IS SHUT DOWN.

Curry and Chandler would light them up from three.

VASQUEZ would be able to get the bench going with his playmaking ability.

Asik would also play rim protector from off the bench with Reggie flopping all over the place to earn charges and grab every rebound available against the lolheat.

ALLEN VS ALLEN.

And Matt Barnes provides quality defense as well as three point shooting.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

So nice to see the confidence you and JM would have in your teams. Really it is. :ti

:cliff1 :george


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

You've made compelling arguments and after careful review I've decided that my team still wins. Thanks for playing. Well done just the same much love.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

What a homer.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I also call dibs on THIBS as a coach. THREE PEAT, super duper unstoppable defense that would never get scored on. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

lel.

Thibs gonna have Duncan playing 40 MPG during the regular season, Curry's ankles gonna shatter by February.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

(C) Tim Duncan (10M) / Andrey Blatche (1.4M)

(PF) David West (10M) / Reggie Evans (1.3M)

(SF) Paul George (2.5M) / Kawhi Leonard (1.7M)

(SG) Tony Allen (3.3M) / Ray Allen (3M)

(PG) Chris Paul (18.75M) / Eric Bledose (2.5M)

Extras: Nate Robinson (1.1M) and Marco Belineli (3.3M)

Does this fit? I used a lot of rookie scale contracts but Ill try to do another one with only 1 later.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

PG: Mike Conley (7.9)
SG: Avery Bradley (2.5)
SF: Nic Batum (10.0)
PF: Derrick Favors (6.0)
C: Kevin Love (14.6)

Bench:
Lou Williams (5.2)
Grevis Vasquez (2.1)
Ed Davis (3.1)
Jimmy Butler (1.2)
Brendan Haywood (2.0)
Omri Casspi (1.0)(idk how much he makes but I don't think it's more than a mil)
Tayshawn Taylor (.76)

Comes to about 56.2 mil. Tried to stay away from rookie contracts but took a few, as any team would have. Got defense in the backcourt and some solid rebounding but that may be it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

The Charlotte Bobcats will amnesty Tyrus Thomas to create room to sign Al Jefferson.

- The Brooklyn Nets are looking to add one more point guard to their roster. Shaun Livingston and John Lucas appear on the top of their list. 

- According to his agent, Pablo Prigioni signed a 3-year $6M contract with the New York Knicks. The third year is a team option.

- The Chicago Bulls continue to reject the Portland Trail Blazers offer of LaMarcus Alridge for Joakim Noah and Jimmy Butler. 

- The Dallas Mavericks are prepared to let O.J. Mayo walk to another team.

- Rockets, Nuggets, Pelicans, and Hawks are all interested in Corey Brewer.

- The Chicago Bulls offered Nate Robinson the minimum, but he's looking for a multi-year deal.

- The New York Knicks continue to pursue Sebastian Telfair.

- Gustavo Ayon could be headed to play for FC Barcelona. There's mutual interest and the Bucks don't consider him a key player.

- Acie Law has agreed to a 2-year $2.8M gross contract to return to the Olympiacos of Greece.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Blazers want Noah/Butler for Aldridge? They better take Boozer/Butler, & peace out.

Imagine a Rose/Aldridge combo. 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

that deal isnt worth it if it includes butler.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Noah/Butler for Aldridge? lolwut? Portland is wack.

I don't even think I'd do Noah for Aldridge.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Agree, we ain't giving up Butler


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

by that deal i was refering to boozer/butler. i dont think LA is that much of an upgrade oveer boozer.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Boozer/Deng/Teague for Aldridge and either Matthews or Batum please.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

^ok that's unfair the other way.

I like Aldridge don't get me wrong, but what Noah brings is FAR more valuable. Chicago should run from this deal.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Lol at all the people who bought Dwight Howard Laker jersey if he leaves


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

he's leaving.

2014 fa here we come.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I will say it now, I like Batum's game more than Aldridge's. Why? Who's a rarer talent? A guy that can score, pass, rebound as well as shoot 3s, block shots and get steals? Batum should be untouchable in any deal that Chicago would be willing to make.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Who are the 2014 free agents?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Google is your friend, Stall_19

http://www.hoopsworld.com/2014-nba-free-agents


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



JM said:


> Google is your friend, Stall_19
> 
> http://www.hoopsworld.com/2014-nba-free-agents


Thanks!

So the big question, who does everyone thing will get Dwight?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Houston


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

yea the rockets.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

UDFK who would you rather have, Batum or Aldridge? Money aside.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

batum with money included. Younger and he's actually capable of playing defense, while LA is a complete liability on that side of the ball. Batum also rebounds almost as well as LA does I do believe and his three point shot is killer. I wouldn't say Batum is GREAT at anything, but good at a lot of things and that's always good to have on a championship squad. On the other hand, LA would need certain pieces around him to actually be effective on a championship squad(like a good defensive big to play alongside with not to mention he would need his touches in the post while touches wouldn't be a problem for a guy like Batum).

I'm not too fond of bigs that are defensive liabilities, not taking anything way from LA's impressive offensive game though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I just love Batum's all around talent. The guy's a beast. Mostly transcends to fantasy but certainly helps out irl too.

Plus there was that time he did the running wind up bag punch to that dude in the Olympics. That was awesome.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Houston then Brookyln then probably Atlanta


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Holy shit if we get Dwight and find a way to dump enough cap to sign him outright. :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



JM said:


> I will say it now, I like Batum's game more than Aldridge's. Why? Who's a rarer talent? A guy that can score, pass, rebound as well as shoot 3s, block shots and get steals?


He can do all of those things and still an "eh" kind of player...some nights he plays well, other nights..."eh"....Best thing he's got going for him is he's only 24


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Something funny I found on another site lol 

GIF to Summarize a Team's Offseason

Lakers -









Spurs -









Celtics -









Suns -


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Today is Dwight Howard Day. :stillnodwightsmiley


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I have my doubts on a decision today, but we'll see.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I want a one hour special.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

First off, fuck BOOZER in return for Aldridge, that ain't going to happen. Second, Batum is as untouchable as Lillard. 3rd, ya'll can have Matthews for free.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Apparently the Jazz are trying to trade for Bogut.

Plz go Utah. Plz dont ruin your young core.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I bet 1 cent that he's going to postpone his decision until Monday. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



NOTORODGERS said:


> Apparently the Jazz are trying to trade for Bogut.
> 
> Plz go Utah. Plz dont ruin your young core.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't worry if I were Kanter. Bogut will probably need season ending surgery by December anyway.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Prigs coming back :mark:

Knicks are going to be better than people think if they're healthy. They're much younger (i.e healthier) and more talented than last year. If Amar'e and Bargnani can stay healthy and a few things go right they could go places. I'd say ECF is possible if most things go right.

Chandler / ???
Bargnani / Amar'e / Carmelo
Anthony / JR
Shumpert / Hardaway Jr. / JR
Felton / Prigioni


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Apparently Dwight has made his decision, but has yet to announce it. He will over the weekend in Twitter, it appears. I still think that Houston is the best place, but that he'll remain in LA.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

He'll go back to the Lakers. I've said it all along and I'll stick to it.

Of course I'd prefer if he left to go to Houston or Golden State, but yeah.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

He's probably gullible enough to believe that they could actually get LeBron and Carmelo in the future. :no:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

It also said that he MAY announce it this weekend. What a guy.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Dwight Howard would be a terrible MacGyver. No way he could make a quick decision in a life or death situation.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

...Aaaaand is turns out that he may not have made his decision yet. 



Aid180 said:


> Dwight Howard would be a terrible MacGyver. No way he could make a quick decision in a life or death situation.


MacGruber


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

What a troll.

He probably did make a decision but just changed his mind again.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Kobe needs to posterize this motherfucker one more time for the GOOD TIME to knock some sense into him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I see nothing that says he hasn't decided. All I've read is that he has decided and MAY announce it this weekend.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

broussard's tweet made me lol



> Chris Broussard ‏@Chris_Broussard 4 Jul
> Sources close to Howard tell me Kobe's reported pitch in Tuesday's meeting about teaching D12 how to win will be a "complete turnoff" to D12


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I will teach you how to win. That's the arrogant douchery you have to expect from Kobe.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

That sounds so stupid. "I'll teach you how to win"

Like WTF.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Champ said:


> broussard's tweet made me lol


Broussard is a joke. 

It's either going to be LA or Houston. I'm saying he goes to Houston and team with Harden.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

That is pretty much the most douchetastic comment Kobe could have made in that meeting. How do you even respond to that? Like how would that conversation go?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

He's basically insulting Howard and calling him a loser.

Like how do you pitch for someone to sign with your team by essentially insulting them?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



NOTORODGERS said:


> He's basically insulting Howard and calling him a loser.
> 
> Like how do you pitch for someone to sign with your team by essentially insulting them?


Probably because Kobe doesn't want him on his team, and wanted to say something to make him leave.

:kobe3


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Kobe: Come back and I will teach you how to win little boy.

Dwight: Oh thank you Kobe sir, it would be an honor Kobe sir. Should I wash your car Kobe sir?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

DWIGHT HOWARD JERSEY LEAKED HOLY SHIT


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Because I'm bored and wanted to join in on the fun, here's my team (using 13/14 salaries):

PG - Irving (5.9 mil)
SG - Curry (9.8 mil)
SF - Lebron (19 mil)
PF - Monroe (4 mil)
C - SANDERS (3 mil)

Tony Allen (5 mil)
Jimmy Butler (1.1 mil)
Shane Battier (3.3 mil)
Ian Mahinmi (4 mil)
Norris Cole (1.1 mil)
2 cheap rookies (minimum - around 780 K each)

Total = 57.7 mil

And don't say I wouldn't win, I got :lelbron on the team. It'll be rigged for me to win :kobe3

Also rookie salaries = :kobe3


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I've looked at the Celtics roster and honestly the team doesn't look as bad as I thought. They could still be playoff contending depending on Rondo's health.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Is Dwight following Shaq's footsteps? (from another forum)


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Hakeem apparently said its 85% that Dwight goes to houston. I dunno how he worked that out mathmatically, but who am i to question The Dream.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

If Dwight picks Houston, they would do and sign and trade with Asik going to LA. That would be a good replacement for them.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Biedriens & RJ to Utah..Here we go


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Iggy to Golden State, 4 years, $48 mil

Bogut & Barnes S&T to the Lakers coming?


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Warriors just agreed to a salary dump with the Utah Jazz, we're going for Dwight AND Iggy.

http://basketball.realgm.com/wireta...rested-In-Deal-Regardless-Of-Dwights-Decision

http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/228657/Warriors-Unload-Jefferson-Biedrins-In-Trade-With-Jazz

IGGY IS OURS: http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/228658/Iguodala-Agrees-To-$48M-Deal-With-Warriors


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Warriors should not, I repeat not, trade both Klay & Barnes.

Give the Lakers Bogut and Barnes.

Curry/Klay/Iggy/Lee/Dwight :jay2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Woj is saying the Warriors are no longer in the Dwight Howard chase and clearing the way for Houston to close in on Dwight.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Iggy's a good pickup by Golden State. Gives them an elite defender who can drive the ball on offense and is a good passer as well.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

WARRIORS. :mark:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

This Iggy stuff makes me think we're even MORE involved with the Dwightstakes now, Barnes/Bogut in a S&T for Dwight sounds perfect.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm calling it now. Dwight Howard is going to go to Miami in a huge block buster trade. 

#SWERVE

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

THIS IS GETTING EXCITING.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

FUCK


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Who would've thought Orlando won that blockbuster trade?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Did Orlando really win the trade, or did they just not lose as much as the others have a year later.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Aid180 said:


> Did Orlando really win the trade, or did they just not lose as much as the others have a year later.


Sixers lost that trade. Fuck them for trading Nik Vucevic.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

am I the only one that would consider keeping barnes over thompson?

don't get me wrong, klay is fantastic on the offensive end, but he's also streaky. barnes was a 16/6 player this past postseason and he was more efficient from the floor. he's also much more athletic, and his length makes him a more valuable defender since he's more likely to cause problems with whoever he's guarding given that long wingspan of his. the only reason they have to keep klay is his popularity with the warrior fan base. 

a hypothetical core five of steph/iggy/barnes/lee/howard would be more advantageous to them long term, imo.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Barnes is going to be a much better player than Thompson.

Way more explosive, good first step, his jumper is getting there, and has length.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I don't know why GS just doesn't decide they are happy with what they got now and avoid the Dwight circus altogether.

Curry/Klay/Barnes/Lee/Bogut had a great year and Bogut barely played and Lee missed time too. Now add IGGY to that? I don't really see the need to go with Howard. I understand the appeal in Dwight and all that but the dude is idiotic, who knows what his priority is or how well he will fit in.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Howard to the Rockets according to Sam Amick.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Ugh I hope it's true.

Gonna need some more credible sources to confirm and hopefully a tweet from Dwight.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

It's going down!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

^ Damn it you beat me to it.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I am shocked.........shocked that he made the decision today. I expected him to drag this out.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

LOLAKERS.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Sucks that McHale will lose his job now if they go like 0-2 or if Dwight doesn't like him.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

dwights still gay


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

At the end of the day I'm just glad Dwight's not on the team I support.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Nothing is confirmed, he's going back to the Lakers until proven otherwise


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

the reaction dwight gets when he returns to staples is going to be hilarious.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Has WOJ said anything yet? He is Schefter when it comes to basketball.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

U MAD YEA U MAD


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

WOJ says it's the Lakers or Rockets, only two teams not to be notified.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



JM said:


> I don't know why GS just doesn't decide they are happy with what they got now and avoid the Dwight circus altogether.
> 
> Curry/Klay/Barnes/Lee/Bogut had a great year and Bogut barely played and Lee missed time too. Now add IGGY to that? I don't really see the need to go with Howard. I understand the appeal in Dwight and all that but the dude is idiotic, who knows what his priority is or how well he will fit in.


WARRIORS!!! :mark:

Meanwhile, the Dwightmare Continues!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

ESPN calls themselves the Worldwide Leader in Sports and Bleacherreport and USAToday breaks the news before them.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Woj is saying nothing is confirmed and that Dwight's agent isn't spilling. It's down to LA and Houston tho.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Son need to just make his decision already.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Roger Sterling said:


> Howard to the Rockets according to Sam Amick.


*ring* *ring* *ring*








Whats up, Kevin.

:durant Sup James, whatchu doing man?








About to hit up all the clubs tonight.

:durant Isn't that what you always do?








Naw, we just got Dwight.








. . .What?








Yep, and when I get back, I'm gonna order a case for the rings we gonna get.


























See you in the Conference Finals.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

its official as fuck fellas. dwights a bitch and he signed with houston


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 56s



> Nevertheless, multiple sources tell Y! Sports Howard has chosen the Rockets but is still finalizing details of agreement.





> Dwight Howard and his representatives still need to go through details of a proposed contract with the Rockets, sources tell Y! Sports.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



GOD said:


> its official as fuck fellas. dwights a bitch and he signed with houston


How would signing with Houston make him a bitch?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Stall_19 said:


> How would signing with Houston make him a bitch?


hes always been a bitch man wtf are you smoking


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

If Dwight's decision was about winning championships, don't the Warriors arguably have a better team then Houston right now?


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Lol have fun in Houston Dwight, especially since you'll NEVER win a championship there.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Houston is easily the best location for him. Get to play with a young superstar caliber player in Harden and it instantly catapults Houston to a top FA location


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Myst said:


> Lol have fun in Houston Dwight, especially since you'll NEVER win a championship there.


Lolwut

Harden is an up-and-coming perennial all-star, if not superstar, they have the best GM in the game, and they can still make a couple of trades to get another max guy like Smith.

:kobe Fuck outta here.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Still think Houston would need to pair him with a PF that can hit jumpers to give him some space.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Lolwut
> 
> Harden is an up-and-coming perennial all-star, if not superstar, they have the best GM in the game, and they can still make a couple of trades to get another max guy like Smith.
> 
> :kobe Fuck outta here.


Josh is back in ATL deciding where he wants to go. He may go to Houston if they can get him as well.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

The ship is sinking my brethren. 

Its only up to Kobe to come through in the clutch with the life jackets.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 6s
Y! Sports: Dwight Howard is leaving Los Angeles, finalizing a free agent deal with the Houston Rockets. http://tinyurl.com/lkcvllz 

it's official.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Iggy on the Warriors is gonna be sick. #NewLobCity


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

We need to discuss the biggest signing of the day, ANDRE IGUODALA to the Warriors. I love that team even more now, man. 



Myst said:


> Lol have fun in Houston Dwight, especially since you'll NEVER win a championship there.


I smell some BITTERNESS.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Happy for the Rockets. They've been trying their hardest to get these big name players these past few years and now they hit paydirt 2 years in a row. They should thank Sam Presti for making the trade that allowed all this to happen.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Myst said:


> Lol have fun in Houston Dwight, especially since you'll NEVER win a championship there.


u mad? :troll


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

So what happens to the Lakers now? Kobe probably won't be back until January


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Iggy on the Warriors is gonna be sick.

Hopefully they have Iggy start in Thompson's spot.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

:kobe5


Yeah, I'm mad. Should be expected of a Lakers fan to make nonsensical comments after losing the best big in the game.


:kobe2


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> So what happens to the Lakers now? Kobe probably won't be back until January


Tanking for WIGGINS.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

So I'm hearing potential S&Ts for either Josh Smith or Rajon Rondo.

You lose spacing in both situations, but gain valuable play-making in Rondo.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Iggy on the Warriors is gonna be sick.
> 
> Hopefully they have Iggy start in Thompson's spot.


Doubt it. Klay is a 2 and Iggy is a 3, Barnes is probably going to be the 6th man.

I hope we can resign Landry.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> So what happens to the Lakers now? Kobe probably won't be back until January


millsap would be a viable option for them.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I'm hoping Houston get one more big signing to join Harden and Howard. Hopefully someone with an H last name so we can have the Big 3 Triple H version in H-Town.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Roger Sterling said:


> Doubt it. Klay is a 2 and Iggy is a 3, Barnes is probably going to be the 6th man.
> 
> I hope we can resign Landry.


Iggy has no problems playing either the 2 or the 3, plus Barnes is good defensively.

They can give Barnes 27-28 minutes a game at the 3, make Thompson one of those 30min sixth men, and just have Iggy switch to the three when Thompson comes in.

Thompson's skill-set suits him well for a sixth man role since he is very streaky.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Roger Sterling said:


> Doubt it. Klay is a 2 and Iggy is a 3, Barnes is probably going to be the 6th man.
> 
> I hope we can resign Landry.


Iggy played SG last season in Denver, and the previous few in Philly. There's no issues there. Steph/Iggy/Barnes/Lee/Bogut will be SICK! :mark:

GS is now officially my #2 team, though Iggy's teams usually are. OH GOD, I CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Its sad that I logged into twitter to see if he said that. :kobe2


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

All eyes now turn to ASIK TRADE WATCH!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

More excited about Iggy to Golden State tbh.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Asik to the Hawks for Josh Smith.

Hawks move Horford back to the 4 and then sign Monta Ellis.

Teague/Ellis/Korver/Horford/Asik so they can make another 1st round exit.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



WWF said:


> GS is now officially my #2 team, though Iggy's teams usually are. OH GOD, I CAN'T WAIT.


Canadian? :kobe7

I CAN'T WAIT EITHER :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Roger Sterling said:


> Canadian? :kobe7
> 
> I CAN'T WAIT EITHER :mark:


***** please, O-TOWN is my team. Iggy's been my guy even since Dwight bitched out, though. GSW will be amazing to watch.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Millsap is a better fit than Smith. He's cheaper as well.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

This gonna be interesting!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I think we all need to take a moment to applaud Slim Thug for being the most convincing agent in this deal.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

He was the key definitely.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

He showed Dwight who Maliah Michel was. Aka the top stripper in Houston.

And she got DAT ASS.

That got the deal done.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Sums up the decision quite nicely:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

SO the Decision II is complete, let's hope he stays


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

BrosOfDestruction did you get dat rep? :side:


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

So Orlando won that four team trade???


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



NOTORODGERS said:


> BrosOfDestruction did you get dat rep? :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

What has Dwight lost by not attending #Winning School with Professor Kobe?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Royce "#bewell" White has been traded to Philly.

And the Pacers have signed Chris Copeland to a two year deal.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Next free agent to go to the rockets - Josh smith


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Myst said:


> :kobe5
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm mad. Should be expected of a Lakers fan to make nonsensical comments after losing *the best big* in the game.
> ...


Duncan?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Andre Iguodala! warriors is stacked!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

houston isn't winning a championship without a point guard. I'll enjoy watching Dwight fail in another city though, he'll like regain his defensive form but he'll never be a champion and I can be happy about that much.

Lakers can rebuild without him so meh.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Woj saying there could be a possible Asik for Ryan Anderson swap.

That would be great for Houston. I think they would be better off going for Ryan Anderson instead of Josh Smith. Anderson is cheaper and is a better fit for the team and as we've seen before, complements Dwight perfectly.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Houston has CALDERON riding in on the caboose of the DWIGHT TRAIN UDFK. 

I thought everyone was pretty high on this BEVERLEY character.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Why Cope, why'd you do that to me man? :batista3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Beverley is a great defender and a great energy guy off the bench but he's not that good at running an offense.

He's basically a less athletic but better defensive version of current Eric Bledsoe.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

The Knicks are screwing themselves every damn day.

Meanwhile, Houston just got rid of the player I thought they would never get rid of, Royce White. I think some GMs need to take notes.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Man, Calderon would be fantastic on this Rockets team, especially if they get Anderson.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



WWF said:


> Man, Calderon would be fantastic on this Rockets team, especially if they get Anderson.


If the Rockets get Calderon, that's almost cheating.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

DWIGHT IS GOING TO LA TO MEET WITH THE LAKERS. :lmao


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Punked Up said:


> Duncan?


Too old? 



Or maybe people just forgot how great DuhWight was when 100% healthy? Mitch should've denied DuhWight the meeting.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Some people are letting their hatred of Dwight cause them to underrate Dwight.

He's still the best big in the game. And even with him playing pretty much the entire season injured he still led the league in rebounding and averaged close to 20/14.

Edit: My bad he put up 17/12. I thought he put up 18/14 for some reason.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I hate the Pacers offseason moves almost as much as the Colts offseason.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



RyanPelley said:


> I hate the Pacers offseason moves almost as much as the Colts offseason.


You just took away COPE from us, be happy.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



> Alex Kennedy ‏@AlexKennedyNBA 1m
> Dwight Howard and his camp haven't told the Lakers or Rockets anything. They didn't tell LA that he's leaving or tell HOU that he's signing.


wat


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

This meeting is the Lakers' last chance to persuade Dwight Howard to stay. Mitch Kupchak will be in attendance. Trying to find out who else.

— Alex Kennedy (@AlexKennedyNBA) 

I find it strange that he is the only one reporting this while every reporter including Woj is already talking about Anderson and Smith trade.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

he's a reporter for hoopsworld so I'd take anything he says with a grain of salt.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I am so confused.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

See Lebron had the right idea. Have to announce shit on live tv or people be confused. :lelbron


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

LA writer:



> Dave McMenamin ‏@mcten 8m
> What's the big hold up? "It's hard to walk away from $30 million," said a source close to Dwight Howard. "Harder than we thought."


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ether said:


> You just took away COPE from us, be happy.


Hey, it beats Gerry Green I guess.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> LA writer:


Which basically means he wants to do a sign and trade.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

O.J. Mayo the Bucks on a 3 year, $24 mil deal.

Also the Mavs and Jose Calderon are close to agreeing on a deal.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

This dude really doesn't know what team he wants to play for. You should of just stayed in Orlando Dwight


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Hey Dwight, be a man and take the paycut.

LeBron is totally losing sleep over that forty million he lost when he signed with the Heat.

:lebron7


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Dwight should be allow to play for all 30 teams for a week


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

i wish dwight would retire already. nobody will ever like him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Could you imagine Dwight at a Donut shop? Or picking a snow cone flavor? Or if he was a woman and was going shoe shopping? What else people?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



GOD said:


> i wish dwight would retire already. nobody will ever like him.


other than the fans of the teams he plays for.

edit:



> Dwight Howard landed in Los Angeles on Friday evening and contacted the Lakers, telling them he is 50-50 on his decision to sign with either them or the Houston Rockets, according to a source.
> 
> Howard's call to the Lakers came hours after a person from his camp informed the team that he would not re-sign with Los Angeles, according to the source.
> 
> "He changed his mind," the source said. "Hey, he's Dwight. What can you say."


:lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Is Dwight the most hated in the NBA right now. This whole fiasco with him is crazy, he should know though if he signs with LA and struggles he will get buried alive. His best bet is with a young team like Houston.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



JM said:


> Could you imagine Dwight at a Donut shop? Or picking a snow cone flavor? Or if he was a woman and was going shoe shopping? What else people?


Picking a stripper for a lap dance?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



> Could you imagine Dwight at a Donut shop? Or picking a snow cone flavor? Or if he was a woman and was going shoe shopping? What else people?


I wouldn't even say if he was a woman, he IS a woman trapped in a man's body, total diva. This dude reminds me of those teenage couples that break up, update their facebook status, take it down 2 hours later and everything is back to normal.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



JM said:


> Could you imagine Dwight at a Donut shop? Or picking a snow cone flavor? Or if he was a woman and was going shoe shopping? What else people?


He's the worst person to be standing behind at Subway. Can you imagine him telling the sandwich maker what he wants 11 times and then changing his mind.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Los Angeles Lakers @Lakers


> Statement from GM Mitch Kupchak: http://on.nba.com/14ZsLgV "We have been informed of Dwight's decision to not return to the Lakers."


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

"We have been informed of Dwight's decision to not return to the Lakers. Naturally we're disappointed. However, we will now move forward in a different direction with the future of the franchise and, as always, will do our best to build the best team possible, one our great lakers fans will be proud to support. To Dwight, we thank him for his time and consideration, and for his efforts with us last season. We wish him the best of luck on the remainder of his NBA career."

-MITCH


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Aid180 said:


> He's the worst person to be standing behind at Subway. Can you imagine him telling the sandwich maker what he wants 11 times and then changing his mind.


:lmao


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

RETIRE DWIGHT


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Even though as a Celtics fan it is required in my DNA to hate the Lakers, I have to feel just a little sorry for their fans. What the hell are the Lakers management begging Howard to stay? The Lakers are supposed to be a destination for many players, they are supposed to get the players to themselves beg to play there. If I had been in that group that was trying to convince Howard to stay a Laker, I'd have told him, "Kareem...Wilt...Shaq! You have the chance to carve your own legacy here, but the choice is yours."


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I won't believe anything until I see ink to paper, and a press conference with a jersey presentation.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Roger Sterling said:


> I won't believe anything until I see ink to paper, and a press conference with a jersey presentation.


https://twitter.com/DwightHoward

Official now


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

INB4 that tweet is deleted.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



> I know most are upset with Dwight, but he didn't flip flop here. He never announced anything & he didn't inform HOU or LA


Never official until the actual source makes it official, and now that it is, one can only ask what idiots were behind those reports earlier? Anyways, good, he's chosen a place that he wants to be and he'll do well. Never liked Dwight, but boy did everyone make him easy to defend as of late. Houston has their star they've "worked" so hard to get. Interesting to see how Houston ends up, but boy is their future bright...


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

You know to be fair to Dwight, he did say he would announce on twitter. The reporters jumped the gun.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

http://instagram.com/p/baJkWqxNiO/


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I wonder what Shaq thinks about this?

:angel


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Paul Millsap to the Hawks on a 2 year, $19 mil deal.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

#Dwightmare


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



NOTORODGERS said:


> Paul Millsap to the Hawks on a 2 year, $19 mil deal.


Korver and Millsap. Slowly building the Atlanta Jazz.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

NOTORODGERS said:


> Paul Millsap to the Hawks on a 2 year, $19 mil deal.


Wonder where Smith will go


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

can only imagine how the LA crowd is going to react when dwight returns to staples.

rockets/lakers for the season opener, stern. book it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Champ said:


> can only imagine how the LA crowd is going to react when dwight returns to staples.
> 
> rockets/lakers for the season opener, stern. book it.


I prefer Christmas...and It wont matter, because Lakers fans will be exiting the building by halftime..


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



scrilla said:


> http://instagram.com/p/baJkWqxNiO/


MAMBA definitely coming out guns blazing this year. Scoring title is a possibility imo.

Pau should have a solid comeback year too.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Does anyone remember how many national televise games the Lakers got when their team sucks?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

They still got a lot because of Kobe


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

A lot because Kobe is a megastar and DRAWS that money in. I remember they were on national TV a lot back in 06 and 07. They didn't even suck in those years although I guess a first round exit is sucking for their standards.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Kobe's star power will be waning a bit, especially with the star power today for others continuing to grow. Do think LA will still get their fair share of national TV games due to Kobe being Kobe, but I also think it's gonna take a significant dip..Expect many of those games to go Golden State and Houston's way. Maybe even the Pacers will get some of those


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

This ***** Kobe unfollowed Dwight on twitter

I'm screammmmmmmming


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Ether said:


> This ***** Kobe unfollowed Dwight on twitter
> 
> I'm screammmmmmmming


Pau did too. Did Steve Nash ever follow Dwight?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Ether said:


> This ***** Kobe unfollowed Dwight on twitter
> 
> I'm screammmmmmmming


:lmao


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

TWITTER WAR


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Just when we thought Dwight was a child.

Ok we always knew Kobe was a child, nevermind.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Can't wait for kobe to get healthy and destroy the rockets. 

45/10/3 MVP stats for the mamba. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Then Mamba posted this on Instagram.










Clearly these boys having a heart to heart right now, with this playing in the background.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Too many Laker sympathizers in this thread.. :allen1

Dwight should have never agreed to get traded there in the first place, there's a reason why nobody likes playing with Kobe.


Probably had to deal with this every practice:


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> *Clearly theses boys having a heart to heart right now, with this playing in the background.*


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

*Why Lakers fans mad you have $50 million in cap room for summer of 2014*

*Early Termination Option:* LeBron James, Chris Bosh, Dwyane Wade, Amar'e Stoudemire and Carmelo Anthony

*Player Option:* Zach Randolph

*Restricted free agents:* Kyrie Irving, John Wall, Derrick Favors, Eric Bledsoe, Greg Monroe, DeMarcus Cousins and Paul George

*Unrestricted free agents:* Kobe Bryant, Dirk Nowitzki, Pau Gasol, Danny Granger, Luol Deng and Andrew Bogut


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Dwight gonna catch HIV and Magic won't let him get the cure since he left LA.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Just think of the poor Lakers fans who haven't lived long enough to see them win a title. There is a three year old out there who has never witnessed a championship parade for his team.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



SpeedStick said:


> *Why Lakers fans mad you have $50 million in cap room for summer of 2014*
> 
> *Early Termination Option:* LeBron James, Chris Bosh, Dwyane Wade, Amar'e Stoudemire and Carmelo Anthony
> 
> ...


Only people I think would leave is Cousins, Bledsoe, and Granger.

If they don't resign Kobe, there will be riots. :kobe3


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

i hope george finds a way out of indiana b/c he wants to be a LAKER.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



scrilla said:


> i hope george finds a way out of indiana b/c he wants to be a LAKER.


:george :kobe8


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Lebron isn't going to the Lakers.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

yeah he is. :hayden3

nah, I think we'll probably have to rebuild in the draft for once in our franchise's life. or wait until Westbrook/Love join the team. I honestly feel like there is a great chance that Love joins the Lakers as I'm pretty sure he hates the way the TWolves have treated him.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Lebron is retiring with Miami or going back to Cleveland. Even Cleveland is a slim chance.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Roger Sterling said:


> Lebron isn't going to the Lakers.


More important statement is Kupchak is delusional as fuck if he really thought that was an option.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

if we had dwight lebron would have been a huge option. But apparently he wants to win rings now, which won't happen with the rockets, regardless of who they add as they're not trying to add a solid passing point guard. lol at Calderon.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Only way LeBron leaves Miami is if Riley dies...Dude finally has someone who he knows and has proven to build a championship team. Why leave that when he knows for a fact he can now bring others to him?

Paul George aint goin nowhere either..He'll get his deal done by early spring at the latest..A darkhorse to leave: John Wall. Do I think he's a max player? Absolutely not. Do I think Wiz would match an max offer? Nope..

If it wasnt Cleveland, Kyrie would be another..


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Defo-Not-Magic said:


> if we had dwight lebron would have been a huge option. But apparently he wants to win rings now, which won't happen with the rockets, regardless of who they add as they're not trying to add a solid passing point guard. lol at Calderon.


If they had Dwight/Lebron with D'antoni you'd probably hate the team.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

This Dwight move really doesn't shake up the West as many think IMO. Harden's game is literally driving to the basket and Dwight just clogs up the paint. Unfortunately I think Harden may regress a bit next year, or at the very least his efficiency won't rebound as many thought it would. I've still got the Spurs, Thunder and Clippers over the Rockets in that order. Even then they are at the very best on par with GSW/Memphis.

West stacked as all hell again. Literally any of the top 6 West teams are top 3 teams in the East.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I could live with the team if they didn't have Pringles. I hate Dwight, but I don't really hate Lebron anymore. I dislike him and don't want to see him win, but that's mostly because he's the best player in the world and I'm not a fan of his so yeah. Dwight I seriously just hate for the shit he exhibited today, he's such a bitch that I just can't stand the guy.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Punked Up said:


> This Dwight move really doesn't shake up the West as many think IMO. Harden's game is literally driving to the basket and Dwight just clogs up the paint.


That's no different than last year with Asik. This time there will be someone to finish those missed shots.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

If Houston can figure out how disassociate themselves with Jeremy Lin, the WCF will be in their reach...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

houston needs a point guard or they're not going anywhere. Harden is the same level of playmaker as Kobe, except Kobe can actually do it far better when he TRIES to(aka gives up trying to score like a ****** because he wants to prove everyone wrong which just hurts the team because it still isn't a balanced attack). They need a playmaker if they want to be good and no I'm not talking about a guy like Jose.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Defo-Not-Magic said:


> if we had dwight lebron would have been a huge option. But apparently he wants to win rings now, which won't happen with the rockets, regardless of who they add as they're not trying to add a solid passing point guard. lol at Calderon.


Meh. Billups is still a free agent, they could sign him at a relatively cheap price.

Lin for Andre Miller + 2nd round pick/Quincy Miller works, and benefits both teams since Lin is much better in transition than Andre is, and the Nuggets always want to run. Having two point guards who can get you easy buckets in transition in Lawson and Lin, could work out for Denver.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Patrick Beverly to the rescue


Someone tell Calderon he signed with the wrong Texas team


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

There is no point guard available for the Rockets that would make them into legit contenders and by that I mean a team that could actually win a championship. As good as Harden is, Westbrook/Durant are just so much better, the Spurs are still better than him as well, and probably the Clippers because of CP3.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

If they can somehow swap Asik with Anderson, offense wouldn't be a problem at all and it would be one of the best in the league (hell it already was). It would be similar to the 09 Magic in terms of the strategy around Dwight except with better perimeter players. You don't need a natural passing PG in that system. Harden should also work really well in the P&R with Dwight.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Well whether Houston is a title contender or not there's a lot of excitement in that franchise. Couldn't have imagined this least year before Harden got traded to them.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Meh. Billups is still a free agent, they could sign him at a relatively cheap price.
> 
> Lin for Andre Miller + 2nd round pick/Quincy Miller works, and benefits both teams since Lin is much better in transition than Andre is, and the Nuggets always want to run. Having two point guards who can get you easy buckets in transition in Lawson and Lin, could work out for Denver.


I'd like Lin on the team as long as he was a bench player.

Calderon would have been great for Houston.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Calderon is probably the worst PG defender in the L tho. Against teams like SA and LAC, that weakness can be exploited pretty badly.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Calderon is probably the worst PG defender in the L tho. Against teams like SA and LAC, that weakness can be exploited pretty badly.


Really? Wasn't aware he was that bad at defense.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

...does Howard actually expect anyone to believe that all he wants to do is win?

His CHOICE list during his Magic run was Dallas, Brooklyn, and the Lakers. Out of those three teams, only two gave him a good chance at winning, but neither even came close to the best place to win. Like I said during that time, he should have forced his way to Chicago and paired himself with DRose. Surely two really young superstars that could be devastating on offense and equally devastating on defense with thibs as a coach would wreak havoc on the NBA. But they weren't even an option because Rose was also signed with adidas. He could have also forced his way to the Thunder(some guy on espn mentioned this in artciel and it would was completely right) and lets be honest, no one is beating Westbrook/Durant/Howard. No one. 

I wish players would stop acting like it's ALL ABOUT WINNING and when it clearly isn't. I know it's obvious to fans, but it's just insulting our intelligence when they say that's the only thing that matters to them.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Brye said:


> Really? Wasn't aware he was that bad at defense.


Yeah, he's Nash level bad. 

He would definitely give them an offensive boost but there's a good chance they run into teams with elite PGs in the playoffs and Calderon could really be exploited in that situation. I can't see him checking CP3, Curry or Parker at all and its not like Houston would be able to hide him on defense by switching match ups.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Only people I think would leave is Cousins, Bledsoe, and Granger.
> 
> If they don't resign Kobe, there will be riots. :kobe3


ok you want Kobe back..so if the lakers look like this 

Steve Nash
Kobe Bryant
Carmelo Anthony
Derrick Favors
Greg Monroe

You will be ok with this team? (if Kobe retire the you need a shooting guard free guys Paul George or Thabo Sefolosha)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

that team isnt possible


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Calderon is probably the worst PG defender in the L tho. Against teams like SA and LAC, that weakness can be exploited pretty badly.


It's not like CP3 and Tony Parker are great defenders either...Team defense and Dwight at the rim can bail him out


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Team defense...the team is Harden/Parsons/???/Howard. Howard can't solve all defensive problems by himself and the others couldn't mask his flaws whatsoever. 

Also CP3 isn't a great defender? lolwut.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



HeatWave said:


> It's not like CP3 and Tony Parker are great defenders either...Team defense and Dwight at the rim can bail him out


Dwight can't do everything defensively. You still need a system and players that buy into the concept and even then, they don't really have the personnel on the perimeter. I know Dwight wasn't fully healthy this year and a lot of their defensive woes are on the coach too but LA was a terrible defensive team despite Dwight's presence.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Rockets will be decent defensively...An anchor at the rim can do wonders..Wont make them an elite defense or anything, but he'll certainly help cover up some things


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I don't think Houston needs a great point guard to win. Lakers won with Fisher, Heat with Chalmers, Mavs with a past his prime Jason Kidd. Harden can handle the ball really well and make plays. I imagine they're see what they have in Beverley. What I'm curious about is what do they do with their power forward spot. They have some trade options so we'll see where that goes.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



HeatWave said:


> *It's not like CP3** and Tony Parker **are great defenders* either...Team defense and Dwight at the rim can bail him out


Whattttttt @ CP3, dude has led the league in steals per game for 3 straight years lol!! You must be too used to this


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



LovelyElle890 said:


> I wonder what Shaq thinks about this?
> 
> :angel


He's gonna have a field day with this.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



pryme tyme said:


> Whattttttt @ CP3, dude has led the league in steals per game for 3 straight years lol!! You must be too used to this


Cp3 is a bigger flopper than every player on Miami though.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

^
Nah.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Defo-Not-Magic said:


> Team defense...the team is Harden/Parsons/???/Howard. Howard can't solve all defensive problems by himself and the others couldn't mask his flaws whatsoever.
> 
> Also CP3 isn't a great defender? lolwut.


Dwight single-handedly made the Magic top 5 defensive team, year after year. So yes, he can. Lin/Harden/Parsons/Motiejunas (?) are all better defenders than Jameer/Carter or Redick/Hedo/Lewis. The only exception would be Courtney Lee, during his short time in ORL.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Dwight's physical conidtion should be a lot better, provided he doesn't slack off


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> *Why Lakers fans mad you have $50 million in cap room for summer of 2014*
> 
> *Early Termination Option:* LeBron James, Chris Bosh, Dwyane Wade, Amar'e Stoudemire and Carmelo Anthony
> 
> ...


Majority of those guys likely won't leave their teams.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



CHIcagoMade said:


> ^
> Nah.







Don't let the Miami hate consume you brother.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



pryme tyme said:


> Whattttttt @ CP3, dude has led the league in steals per game for 3 straight years lol!! You must be too used to this


You must also believe Ibaka is one of the premier PF defenders in the game as well...and what was the point of posting that video?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Ok, where to start.

First of all, yes Calderon would have been a great fit in Houston. He handles the ball well and his defence would be less of a problem with Howard in the paint after he gets blown by. Calderon has never had Dwight behind him. 

I'm not going to sit here and say Houston won't win a championship as that's just being ignorant. It could happen, they may not be the favourite but I don't think there's that many teams that are better. Let's see what else happens here as they have one more trade or signing to make. Maybe more.

As far as Dwight not wanting to win, I think he does. I don't think you can look at a pairing of Dwight and D-Will and say that Dwight wouldn't get giddy at the possibilities for that team. Anyone would have been giddy over this pairing 2 years ago, D-Will hasn't been as good recently but I think he has a bounce back year this year. Maybe not though. Brooklyn has ownership that CLEARLY wants to win as well. Dallas, idk. They won a championship without Dwight, they obviously would have been a lot better this year w/ Dwight but not a championship team. They have a GREAT owner though and a great tradition of winning at least recently so I don't see why I wouldn't be an appealing destination if you're looking to win.

It's not like he was saying he wanted to go to Charlotte or Portland or Washington etc.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Can't believe Dallas gave JOSE that contract.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

This guy is going to be sick on the Warriors this year.






Warriors Line-Up:
Curry/Nedovic/Bazemore
Thompson
Iguodala/Barnes
Lee/Green
Bogut/Ezeli

I think Barnes will be playing 30+ off the bench, Iguodala can switch to SG for Thompson. I think our main concern is at the center position, we need another backup center because I don't know if Ezeli is healthy or if Bogut is reliable. If we can get Landry back then that would be great, to hell with Jack. This is a scary team, don't underestimate Nedovic.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Good for Jose in all honesty. Who would have thought he would have got a second big contract.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Anthony Tolliver ‏@ATolliver44 2h
Yall Lakers fans really act like yall wanted DH to leave lol...oh what a difference a year makes!

owned, yall.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Canadian said:


> This guy is going to be sick on the Warriors this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nedović is more of a SG than a PG. He can make a few plays here and there, but he is way better off the ball. People call him European Derrick Rose, but he's still far from it. Can develop into a good player. And I hope Warriors give him some minutes, been a few years since a Serbian player had regular minutes in NBA.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



JM said:


> Anthony Tolliver ‏@ATolliver44 2h
> Yall Lakers fans really act like yall wanted DH to leave lol...oh what a difference a year makes!
> 
> owned, yall.


Saw some burning his jersey..through it all, I think it hurts because of this reason as someone on twitter stated:



> This is more than just a blow to Lakers' short-term hopes. This is a blow to their entire image. Stars never left the Lakers. Dwight did.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*










I think someone should create a thread soley for LA's hurt of Dwight leaving, where we can post breakup songs that they can listen to during these humid lonely summer nights


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



NOTORODGERS said:


> Can't believe Dallas gave JOSE that contract.


he's mini magic, man. dwights a clown, he'll never win.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Meeks is so butthurt. He's been whining about Dwight leaving since his decision was announced.


Anyway, Dorell Wright to the Blazers on a 2 year, $6 mil deal. I'm really liking Portland's offseason so far

Lillard/McCollum
Matthews/Crabbe
Batum/Wright
Aldridge/T-Rob
Lopez/Leonard

They've built themselves a good team.

Also the Rockets have re-signed Francisco Garcia on a 2 year, $2.6 mil deal. So as of now their roster looks like:

Lin/Beverley/Canaan
Harden/Anderson
Parsons/Garcia
Motiejunas/Jones
Dwight/Asik/Smith


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

A lot of changes. A pretty good off season so far


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

@ notorious is P.Patterson a fa?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Patterson plays for the Kings now. That's who they traded to get T-Rob.

Anyway, I don't understand why I see so many Laker fans are putting so much stock into the 2014 FA market.

The odds of LeBron/Melo/Wade leaving their teams are very slim. Bosh is a 50/50 atm, depends on what happens this upcoming season.

The young players are all restricted free agents and most of their teams are probably not going to let them leave. Cleveland is matching whatever for Kyrie, Indiana is matching whatever for George, Washington isn't letting Wall go, Utah isn't letting Favors, Sacramento isn't letting Cousins go, Detroit probably isn't letting Monroe go. Bledsoe is like the only one and I don't think Phoenix will let him go if he succeeds at SG.

That leaves you with guys like Kobe, Dirk, Amar'e, Granger, Deng and Bogut. And those aren't guys who you're gonna want to invest long term money into.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Is this actually the first time a star has left LA?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I forgive myself for forgetting some1 went to the Kings, coulda happened to anyone.

The Lakers might not get a star next offseason, but they'll get someone within the next 3 years. They always do.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Well Shaq left LA.

But I'm pretty sure this is the first time a star left the Lakers in free agency.

@Humbled Moron: They always did when Jerry Buss was alive. And those days are gone.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Ya he was traded. That's different.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



NOTORODGERS said:


> Patterson plays for the Kings now. That's who they traded to get T-Rob.
> 
> Anyway, I don't understand why I see so many Laker fans are putting so much stock into the 2014 FA market.
> 
> ...


Do the Kings really want to keep Cousins? Sure he's talented and all but isn't he a pain to put up with and everything?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

The Kings view Cousins as the future of their franchise.

They're not letting him go unless his off the court issues get worse.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



HeatWave said:


> I think someone should create a thread soley for LA's hurt of Dwight leaving, where we can post breakup songs that they can listen to during these humid lonely summer nights


Fake.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Someone just needs to give Cousins a smack upside the head. Would do wonders I think.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Rockets gunna win dat Championship


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Josh Smith to the Pistons on a 4 year, $56 mil deal.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

in before Howard unfollows Smooth on twitter.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Smith is not a good fit for Pistons


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

I guess now the Rockets are forced to make the right choice and trade for Ryan Anderson.

Asik for Anderson is such a great deal for both sides.

The Pelicans get to move Davis back to PF and pair him next to an elite defensive center in Asik. Davis/Asik is a nasty frontcourt duo defensively. And the Rockets get a player that complements Dwight perfectly in Ryan Anderson.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



NOTORODGERS said:


> Josh Smith to the Pistons on a 4 year, $56 mil deal.


I guess he likes losing.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

In before Ujiri trades Rudy Gay to the Pistons for Monroe and Singler


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

https://twitter.com/ATolliver44

Must read entertainment right now.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

So... LAL just lost Dwight the Primadonna, but nevermind, because we're totally signing :lelbron next summer.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Didn't even know Iggy had signed with GS. I'm slow this week on NBA


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

so last off season had two of the worst trades of all time.

2014 FA class bores me. i hope the Lakers take PG away.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Omri Casspi to the Rockets on a 2 year deal.



JM said:


> https://twitter.com/ATolliver44
> 
> Must read entertainment right now.


Tolliver is trolling and burying those people.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Garcia and Casspi to Rockets, two very average players. Casspi's a good shooter but don't think he'll make a difference


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Why is smith going to the Pistons? 

Yucky. I guess he wants to be THE MAN

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



PNEFC-Ben said:


> Garcia and Casspi to Rockets, two very average players. Casspi's a good shooter but don't think he'll make a difference


Well it's not like they're gonna be starters. Garcia is a good role player and yeah Casspi is terrible but who knows if he'll even be in the rotation.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Rockets catch a break. A Smith/Howard frontcourt would have been a disaster.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Still waiting on the Raptors to do something..


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Mediocre teams keep getting mediocre... mean while the Celtics aren't doing jack shit. That's good, means that we'll have one of the worst records next year.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

New gm, Bargs trade, released Lucas and Telfair, JULYAN STONE and getting rid of BC wasn't enough for you? 

Camby will probably be moved/bought out and i'd expect them to sign another big and pg though. Plus maybe a Kleiza amnesty


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Carl Landry to the Kings on a 4 year, $26 mil deal.

Why Sacramento? You already have Thompson, Patterson & Hayes. Why give this type of money to Carl Landry now?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Not sure what Landry is thinking either.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

Jack gets 4 yrs and 25 million from the CAVS.

SON GOT PAID YO.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Humbled Moron said:


> New gm, Bargs trade, released Lucas and Telfair, JULYAN STONE and getting rid of BC wasn't enough for you?
> 
> Camby will probably be moved/bought out and i'd expect them to sign another big and pg though. Plus maybe a Kleiza amnesty


No because who the hell is Julyan Stone for one. I actually liked Bargs a tad as well, he didn't get enough credit imo. Now we need a back up PG. The team needs some new additions because it looks like complete crap atm.

Landry is an idiot. Why Sacramento.. Good riddance to Jack though.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



JM said:


> Jack gets 4 yrs and 25 million from the CAVS.
> 
> SON GOT PAID YO.


6.2 a year, not that bad, Cavs looking decent.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Landry isn't an idiot for choosing the most money. He's not LeBron or Dwight, who knows if he'll ever get a contract that big again.

And that's a great pickup for the Cavs. Jack will be a great backup for Kyrie.

So...

Kyrie/Jack
Waiters/Miles?
Gee/Clark
Thompson/Bennett
Varejao/Zeller

Cavs are looking formidable. It's also quite obvious that they're not tanking again.

So in the East you've already got the first 5 spots pretty much locked up with Miami, Chicago, Indiana, Brooklyn and NY. Then you're gonna have Atlanta, Detroit, Washington, Milwaukee, Cleveland and Toronto competing for the 6-8 seeds.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Canadian said:


> No because who the hell is Julyan Stone for one. *I actually liked Bargs a tad as well, he didn't get enough credit imo.* Now we need a back up PG. The team needs some new additions because it looks like complete crap atm.
> 
> Landry is an idiot. Why Sacramento.. Good riddance to Jack though.


Please elaborate


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Fuck Dwight Howard! He will fail in Houston! No offense to any Rockets fans.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



rbhayek said:


> Fuck Dwight Howard! He will fail in Houston! No offense to any Rockets fans.










You mad?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Hmmm... guess Dumars wants that BIG frontcourt. Gonna need to find some long range shooters though.. and no Charlie V isn't a good option.

Don't think it's a great fit since they were already set at the 4 and 5 and Smith seems out of place at the 3, but he should help their D out some.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

The Pistons have one of the best front courts in the NBA now Drummond - Monroe - Smith


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Perfect Poster said:


> Hmmm... guess Dumars wants that BIG frontcourt. Gonna need to find some long range shooters though.. and no Charlie V isn't a good option.
> 
> Don't think it's a great fit since they were already set at the 4 and 5 and Smith seems out of place at the 3, but he should help their D out some.


KCP should help with that. He should be a very good shooter with all those guys in the paint.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



rbhayek said:


> Fuck Dwight Howard! He will fail in Houston! No offense to any Rockets fans.





> Location: California


:brady2

And the Pistons desperately need some shooters. And I'm not sure how Smith at the 3 would work if he keeps chucking 3's, Monroe is probably being shopped right now.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Aid180 said:


> KCP should help with that. He should be a very good shooter with all those guys in the paint.


That's what I'm hoping for. I haven't seen him play but from what I've read the guy can shoot well. Just hope that either Knight can run the show or they find a PG who can and Knight runs the 2nd team.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Canadian said:


> Still waiting on the Raptors to do something..


I know dat feel. Orlando's done literally nothing, aside from exercise their team option on E'twaun Moore.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Pretty happy with the Knicks so far

Yeah Bargs sucks, but whatever. We got Prigs back for cheap, JR back for cheap, losing Cope sucks but he wasn't gonna get minutes anyway under potato head.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Perfect Poster said:


> That's what I'm hoping for. I haven't seen him play but from what I've read the guy can shoot well. Just hope that either Knight can run the show or they find a PG who can and Knight runs the 2nd team.


His problem during College was that he was by far the best player on UGA's team. I think he will be much better as a role player in the NBA or on a team with a big frontcourt that will have defenses leaving him open.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



WWF said:


> I know dat feel. Orlando's done literally nothing, aside from exercise their team option on E'twaun Moore.


For once we agree.

And about Bargnani, I don't view him as a superstar or anything like that, I just think he is a good piece. Not the best defender but a scoring 7-footer is never a bad presence to have inside the paint. He has really good games sometimes. The fact that he wasn't the number one option anymore on the team was nice because he was a good piece with less pressure on him.

EDIT:
People Im still interested in seeing where they go, hopefully 1 or 2 to Raps or Warriors:
Matt Barnes, Chauncey Billups, Aaron Brooks, Darren Collison, Carlos Delfino, Monta Ellis, Jeff Teague, Nate Robinson, Nick Young and Mo Williams.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Matt Barnes already went back to the Clippers.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

@ Canadian Ehhhh , I pretty much disagree with everything about Bargs. His only legit skill to me is one on one post D, and he's either below average or historically bad in every other area of the game.

Wouldn't mind one of Brooks, Collison or Teague to back up Lowry though.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

ellis is likely going to replace iggy in denver.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

bargs is so inconsistent, and he has no heart. a papercut will sideline him for 2 weeks, nevermind a calf pull. he has games where he's a great scorer, but a lot more where he'll be 3-14. his d is non existant, and he refuses to rebound. not a piece u want on a winning team... knicks fans will be calling for his head after a few games.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



shutupchico said:


> bargs is so inconsistent, and he has no heart. a papercut will sideline him for 2 weeks, nevermind a calf pull. he has games where he's a great scorer, but a lot more where he'll be 3-14. his d is non existant, and he refuses to rebound. not a piece u want on a winning team... knicks fans will be calling for his head after a few games.


Chico knows what he's talking about, dude's Bargs' biggest fan in Fantasy.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*



Canadian said:


> And about Bargnani, I don't view him as a superstar or anything like that, I just think he is a good piece. Not the best defender but a scoring 7-footer is never a bad presence to have *inside the paint*. He has really good games sometimes. The fact that he wasn't the number one option anymore on the team was nice because he was a good piece with less pressure on him.


Just died a little. 

Bargnani should never be associated with anything to do with the paint.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



WWF said:


> Chico knows what he's talking about, dude's Bargs' biggest fan in Fantasy.


yea i've learned though... that i'll never learn. i can still turn bargs into a star.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Is Bargs the new ASSASSIN?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

there's only 1 assassin man. bargs wouldn't even crack an egg, whose he gonna assassinate.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Dem downtown chuckers


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



shutupchico said:


> there's only 1 assassin man. bargs wouldn't even crack an egg, whose he gonna assassinate.


The New York Knicks.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

lol'd, 2 good answers


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine 1h



> Hearing Devin Harris is on his way back to Dallas. Mavericks and Harris are closing in on three-year, $9+ million deal
> 
> Hearing Golden State & Dallas locked in battle at top of Jermaine O'Neal's list. But also hearing Dwight's Rockets now expressing interest


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



> Jarrett Jack has signed with Cleveland for 4 years worth $25 million.


.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

the celtics better at least sign a point guard, man. i refuse to watch bradley attempting to run it if something happens to rondo again. u know who i'm thinking, the dude with a statue in front of chucker coliseum... LUKE.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Darren Collison to the Clippers. He's back doing what he does best - back up CP3.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

That's a good pickup for them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

wtf, clips are so deep.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

CP3/Collison/Wayns
Redick/Crawford/Bullock
Dudley/Barnes/Green
Griffin/?
Jordan/?

Shall be interesting to see who they get as their backup bigs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

“I haven’t won a championship but I’m in the NBA,” Howard said in Los Angeles in explaining his decision. “That’s winning. Winning isn’t all about just having a championship. But winning in life.’’




explains so so much.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Well he's not like he's wrong.

He is winning at life...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

too bad playing in the NBA isn't about winning at life, it's about winning championships. :kobe8

that guy is a fucking mong. I've never seen a guy shy away from pressure so much; he does realize he has ADDED pressure to win a championship now that he bolted the Lakers otherwise his move will forever be criticized and we all know how much Dwight hates criticism.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

DWIGHT DOES'T WANT TO WIN BECAUSE HE LEFT A TERRIBLY RUN AND COACHED LAKERS TEAM FOR A HOUSTON TEAM WITH ANOTHER YOUNG STAR, GOOD SUPPORTING CAST, GOOD COACH (ESPECIALLY FOR A BIG) AND A GREAT FRONT OFFICE


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> CP3/Collison/Wayns
> Redick/Crawford/Bullock
> Dudley/Barnes/Green
> Griffin/?
> ...


I guess they could try to bring back Odom. Not sure what interest he's getting out there though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I don't see how Dwight doesn't want to win because he left the Lakers.

He went to a better situation...

And Dwight would have pressure to win regardless of what team he plays for because he's one of the biggest stars in the game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> I don't see how Dwight doesn't want to win because he left the Lakers.
> 
> He went to a better situation...
> 
> And Dwight would have pressure to win regardless of what team he plays for because he's one of the biggest stars in the game.


Because the Lakers are _TOTALLY_ getting Carmelo and LeBron in 2014!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Darren Collison to the Clips makes me wanna weep for the West..Got him for 2mil a year too..smh


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



HeatWave said:


> Darren Collison to the Clips makes me wanna weep for the West..Got him for 2mil a year too..smh


Why?

Do you think the Clips come out the West?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

first of all, I never said he didn't want to win. I quoted what he said which was moronic.

secondly, shut the hell up brandon.

A great coach? McHale is not a great coach, has not proven to be a great coach, and is in no way showing potential to be a great coach. WANT TO EXPLAIN? Oh wait you can't, because you just pulled that out of your ass. Asik was a bad offensive star that went to McHale and didn't suddenly transform into an offensive juggernaut. Why? Because things like that don't magically happen, especially when a guy is entering his ninth year in the league. :kobe


And finally, Rockets aren't ever winning a championship with their current cast and won't have even close to a good shot without a playmaker. Can they get one? Probably not as I don't really see that many available. Would Lakers have had a better shot this season? Probably not. Have they proven to surround their stars with other superstars that has lead to championships in every era, yeah they have, and with tons of cap space next offseason they could have done the same for Howard.


oh and @ Brandon, with Howard who has the best shot at signing Lebron/Melo outside of their respective teams? Oh yeah, the LAKERS. ***** plz.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

@Notorious For once in my lifetime, yes I do believe in the Clips..OKC gonna need someone to step into that 3rd option spot big time to make it out of the west and im iffy on Ibaka being that guy. Spurs made a nice run, but I think their time is slowly winding down. Rockets arent all the way there yet to me


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Lakers weren't going to get LeBron or Melo with or without Howard. That was just a Laker fan pipedream.



HeatWave said:


> @Notorious For once in my lifetime, yes I do believe in the Clips..OKC gonna need someone to step into that 3rd option spot big time to make it out of the west and im iffy on Ibaka being that guy. Spurs made a nice run, but I think their time is slowly winding down. Rockets arent all the way there yet to me


The Clips should be pretty damn good this season.

They won 56 games last year and they're replacing Vinny Del ***** with Doc Rivers and the corpses of Chauncey Billups/Caron Butler with J.J. Redick and Jared Dudley.

I do like the Clippers chances of coming out of the West. The West will be wide-open next year unless the Thunder get that third option but I doubt it.

I also think that the Spurs are done. I still think they'll do great in the regular season as always but as far as the playoffs go I think the series against the Heat was their last shot in the Tim Duncan era. It can't get much closer than that.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Defo-Not-Magic said:


> first of all, I never said he didn't want to win. I quoted what he said which was moronic.
> 
> secondly, shut the hell up brandon.
> 
> A great coach? McHale is not a great coach, has not proven to be a great coach, and is in no way showing potential to be a great coach. WANT TO EXPLAIN? Oh wait you can't, because you just pulled that out of your ass. Asik was a bad offensive star that went to McHale and didn't suddenly transform into an offensive juggernaut. Why? Because things like that don't magically happen, especially when a guy is entering his ninth year in the league. :kobe


CALM DOWN, PSYCH!

He's a hell of a lot better than D'Antoni, and he's great with Bigs. Also, are you saying that Dwight ISN'T an offensive juggernaut? Don't give me this 'LOL NO POST MOVES' shit, that doesn't matter. Dude's averaged 18 poits on 58% shooting for his career, and nobody in the NBA can control him on a regular basis. He's a monster.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I don't know why Lebron would ever want to leave a team that at the very least won the title in 2 of the 4 years he's been there.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

:udfk respond to my post from a few pages ago.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Is that actually UDFK? All I know is that he's indeed a sand *****, so that fits the bill.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> The Clips should be pretty damn good this season.
> 
> They won 56 games last year and they're replacing Vinny Del ***** with Doc Rivers and the corpses of Chauncey Billups/Caron Butler with J.J. Redick and Jared Dudley.
> 
> ...


West wide open because there is no dominant team or because there's just too many top notch teams to choose from?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Stall_19 said:


> I don't know why Lebron would ever want to leave a team that at the very least won the title in 2 of the 4 years he's been there.


2 out of 3 and likely 3 out of 4.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



HeatWave said:


> West wide open because there is no dominant team or because there's just too many top notch teams to choose from?


Because I don't think there's a dominant team that stands out above the rest.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*










Come get some, son.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Zaza Pachulia to the Bucks on a 3 year, $16 mil deal.

Bucks gonna Buck.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Great. Now I have an excuse to post this.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Come get some, son.



Knowing Kobe, he'll probably try for that play every time the Lakers play the Rockets.

:kobe3


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*










Lmaoo


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Xile44 said:


> Lmaoo


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Summer League starts tomorrow morning :mark:

But I'm sure no one in here cares :side:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I would be, but I don't have NBA TV.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> Summer League starts tomorrow morning :mark:
> 
> But I'm sure no one in here cares :side:


I have NBA TV so I'll check it out. I really only watch if there's a top rookie playing though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

hhahahaha I miss that McGrady/Ming combo


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

:udfk

Incredible.

Glad Howard isn't a Mav. I'd have defected to the Rockets after DIRK retired.:side:


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Summer League starts tomorrow morning :mark:
> 
> But I'm sure no one in here cares :side:


Mentioned it 2 Days ago.

Not gonna watch the 9 am game but will check out the other


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



JM said:


> 2 out of 3 and likely 3 out of 4.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


SO MUCH IGNORANCE. SO MUCH. inb4 how. inb4 IGNORANCE. go find the last team to go to four straight finals and win three of them. to save you the trouble, it was the 60s celtics. it's not happening because of FATIGUE and Wade breaking down completely+Bosh also beginning to break down.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> Summer League starts tomorrow morning :mark:
> 
> But I'm sure no one in here cares :side:


:kobe

Without Summer League, I can't make outlandish comparisons to rookies and stars.








= Wade with better shooting! :wade


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> Lakers weren't going to get LeBron or Melo with or without Howard. That was just a Laker fan pipedream.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just like trading for Howard was a pipe dream, right? ***** plz, you're foolish if you think it was a good possibility that we could get one of those two WITH Howard. Lebron+Howard+doesn't matter is matter than what the Heat will have in 2014. 



WWF said:


> CALM DOWN, PSYCH!
> 
> He's a hell of a lot better than D'Antoni, and he's great with Bigs. Also, are you saying that Dwight ISN'T an offensive juggernaut? Don't give me this 'LOL NO POST MOVES' shit, that doesn't matter. Dude's averaged 18 poits on 58% shooting for his career, and nobody in the NBA can control him on a regular basis. He's a monster.



how are you still a dwight homer? I honestly can't believe you're claiming that Dwight is an offensive juggernaut because he's shot 58% and based on that alone. Pretty sure all the other OFFENSIVE juggernauts were averaging close to 30 PPG is their prime years WITH great percentages so fuck out of here with that shit.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Xile44 said:


> Mentioned it 2 Days ago.
> 
> Not gonna watch the 9 am game but will check out the other


I always enjoy the Summer League.

Gets me a chance to see some of the young guys play.



Defo-Not-Magic said:


> just like trading for Howard was a pipe dream, right? ***** plz, you're foolish if you think it was a good possibility that we could get one of those two WITH Howard. Lebron+Howard+doesn't matter is matter than what the Heat will have in 2014.


No trading for Howard wasn't a pipe dream, especially considering the Lakers had Bynum who was considered the 2nd best center in the league at the time of the Howard trade.

I never said it was impossible that the Lakers could get LeBron or Melo. But the shit wasn't happening and only Laker homers were delusional enough to believe so. LeBron was not, I repeat not, under any circumstances going to join the team that Kobe played for. And considering all the scrutiny he got for when he joined Miami and how he's finally worked to get his image back in the right place, I highly doubt LeBron would ruin it again by joining the Lakers.

As far as Melo goes, playing for the Knicks was his childhood dream, they're the biggest market in the NBA and they can offer him more money than any other team. The chances of him leaving the Knicks in FA are also slim.

You sound like PSYCH.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I've recently gotten NBA TV...does it allow me to watch all regular season games, even those not nationally televised?


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

And one thought on the Mavericks. I've always wondered what's been going through Cuban's head...

"Well, my team of veterans with great chemistry just beat the trio of superstars, making a statement to the basketball world that team play is better than pure talent."

...

"My next move will be to break up my team of veterans with chemistry and look to assemble a trio of superstars that win on pure talent."


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Punked Up said:


> I've recently gotten NBA TV...does it allow me to watch all regular season games, even those not nationally televised?


Nope, gotta get League Pass for that.

But you will get some pretty good games if they aren't already on TNT.

It felt like I watched at least twenty Bulls games on NBA TV.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

also isn't Kevin Love going to be a FA in 2014 if he opts out of his contract(which he no doubt will)?

edit: nvm, that's the following year. KEVIN LOVE.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Punked Up said:


> I've recently gotten NBA TV...does it allow me to watch all regular season games, even those not nationally televised?


No. They air a lot of games live and they replay a lot of games but the only way you can watch all regular season games is if you purchase League Pass.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Defo-Not-Magic said:


> also isn't Kevin Love going to be a FA in 2014 if he opts out of his contract(which he no doubt will)?
> 
> edit: nvm, that's the following year. KEVIN LOVE.


Idk, if RICKY RUBIO is healthy, Minny is making the playoffs, which will satisfy Love, imo.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Love wants to be on a contender.

With that being said, I think Love is out of Minnesota the first chance he gets. There's a good chance he signs with the Lakers but who knows.

Also LOL at Magic. Just like two weeks ago he was talking about how Love was an overrated stat-padder that doesn't play defense and can't lead a winning team and now he's hyping about "LOVE" on the Lakers.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Notorious said:


> I always enjoy the Summer League.
> 
> Gets me a chance to see some of the young guys play.


Yeah Brooks tied the Summer league scoring record last year.
I remember Dat Kobe Comparison lmao.

Anyways I'm looking forward to seeing Burke, Oladipo, Taylor, Plumlee, KCP and can't forget Olynky (lol) play


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> Love wants to be on a contender.
> 
> With that being said, I think Love is out of Minnesota the first chance he gets. There's a good chance he signs with the Lakers but who knows.
> 
> Also LOL at Magic. Just like two weeks ago he was talking about how Love was an overrated stat-padder that doesn't play defense and can't lead a winning team and now he's hyping about "LOVE" on the Lakers.


You can't get free agents if you shit on them all day. :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> Love wants to be on a contender.
> 
> With that being said, I think Love is out of Minnesota the first chance he gets. There's a good chance he signs with the Lakers but who knows.
> 
> Also LOL at Magic. Just like two weeks ago he was talking about how Love was an overrated stat-padder that doesn't play defense and can't lead a winning team and now he's hyping about "LOVE" on the Lakers.


Well, that's Magic for ya. Would rather have Kevin Love than Dwight Howard.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

@Xile44: After doing some research on him, Olynyk seems to be a solid player man.

But a lot of people don't take him seriously because of how he looks. A long haired goofy looking unathletic white guy from Canada.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

hey brandon, I never said that either. can you stop with the putting words that I never even remotely hinted at in my mouth. :kobe

lol @ notorious because nothing I said gives any impression that my opinion has changed. Also I never made him out to be as bad as you just did. I said him and Kyrie wouldn't be worth giving up the first overall pick, waiters, and thompson, although since they picked bennett it might be worth it as they just got a backup with the first overall pick which is sad. 

Love is still a star and I wouldn't mind him coming to the Lakers at all if he did choose to sign. That doesn't mean I suddenly think he's the best power forward in the league(although that is arguable with most PFs AGING) or is capable of playing defense. I, as well as you, have said he has a good chance of going to the Lakers for awhile now, so this isn't exactly NEW. :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Defo-Not-Magic said:


> hey brandon, I never said that either. can you stop with the putting words that I never even remotely hinted at in my mouth. :kobe
> 
> lol @ notorious because nothing I said gives any impression that my opinion has changed. Also I never made him out to be as bad as you just did. I said him and Kyrie wouldn't be worth giving up the first overall pick, waiters, and thompson, although since they picked bennett it might be worth it as they just got a backup with the first overall pick which is sad.
> 
> Love is still a star and I wouldn't mind him coming to the Lakers at all if he did choose to sign. That doesn't mean I suddenly think he's the best power forward in the league(although that is arguable with most PFs AGING) or is capable of playing defense. I, as well as you, have said he has a good chance of going to the Lakers for awhile now, so this isn't exactly NEW. :kobe


You specifically said that you DO NOT want Dwight back on the Lakers, and you're saying that you DO want Kevin Love. So, you prefer Love.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Well I'm pretty sure you called him a stat-padder, talked about how much of a defensive liability he is and said that his style of play doesn't translate to wins...but yet you still want him on your team? I mean ok, that's a little weird, but ok. To each his own.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



WWF said:


> You specifically said that you DO NOT want Dwight back on the Lakers, and you're saying that you DO want Kevin Love. So, you prefer Love.


I said I didn't care that he left, I don't recall saying I wanted him gone? But since I specifically said this you can should be able to show me the post. 



Notorious said:


> Well I'm pretty sure you called him a stat-padder, talked about how much of a defensive liability he is and said that his style of play doesn't translate to wins...but yet you still want him on your team? I mean ok, that's a little weird, but ok. To each his own.



It's either that or nothing, so of course I'll take Love. He's a stat padder but that doesn't mean he's not actually any good. And yeah, I don't want Love to be our FRANCHISE guy and for him to be our leading star, that wouldn't translate to wins, I'd obviously hope we could get a point guard to sign(or maybe draft in 2014 when we're pure shit) to play alongside him. Basically I'd want him to be a SIDEKICK to a better superstar.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Tyler Durden said:


> hhahahaha I miss that McGrady/Ming combo


Ahhh man...Im still mad they were never really able to put together a full healthy season. There were at least 2-3 years I had them in the NBA Finals..What Ifs like them hurt


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Healthy 08-09 Rockets could've won the title IMO.

Brooks/Lowry
McGrady/Wafer
Artest/Battier
Scola/Landry
Yao/Mutombo

They took the eventual champion Lakers to 7 with no T-Mac and Yao missing the majority of the series.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Notorious said:


> @Xile44: After doing some research on him, Olynyk seems to be a solid player man.
> 
> But a lot of people don't take him seriously because of how he looks. A long haired goofy looking unathletic white guy from Canada.


Just messing around. I'm sure he could be decent. What's his height?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Xile44 said:


> Just messing around. I'm sure he could be decent. What's his height?


He's a 7 footer. Tallest player on the Celtics I think. Not sure if Fab Melo is 7 feet as well.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Defo-Not-Magic said:


> SO MUCH IGNORANCE. SO MUCH. inb4 how. inb4 IGNORANCE. go find the last team to go to four straight finals and win three of them. to save you the trouble, it was the 60s celtics. it's not happening because of FATIGUE and Wade breaking down completely+Bosh also beginning to break down.


Are you telling me they won't be the consensus favourite going into next year to win the championship? They will be. 

You did not respond to the post from a few pages ago.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

^no I'm saying they have a very low chance of winning based on a long long history of the sport. 

I don't know what post you're talking about either.

@ noto, isn't the knock on him that he can't play very good defense and can be pushed around? He seems to have a rather good skill set.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> Healthy 08-09 Rockets could've won the title IMO.
> 
> Brooks/Lowry
> McGrady/Wafer
> ...


What Yao did on basically 1 leg in 2nd half of the Game 3 vs LA has to go down as one of the most if not the most courageous performance ever..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Defo-Not-Magic said:


> ^no I'm saying they have a very low chance of winning based on a long long history of the sport.
> 
> I don't know what post you're talking about either.
> 
> @ noto, isn't the knock on him that he can't play very good defense and can be pushed around? He seems to have a rather good skill set.


He isn't a bad defender per-say but yeah he has a reputation of being soft.

The people who've seen him play a lot compare him to Luis Scola.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

can someone tell me why everyone in the league isn't going HARD for peko? Like, what isn't to like about PEKO? Just offer him a max and hope TWolves reject.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Notorious said:


> He's a 7 footer. Tallest player on the Celtics I think. Not sure if Fab Melo is 7 feet as well.


Plumlee is a 7 footer white Guy, and he's athletic as hell


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Xile44 said:


> Plumlee is a 7 footer white Guy, and he's athletic as hell


The Nets got the good Plumlee brother right?

How do you feel about Bogdanovic coming over?



Defo-Not-Magic said:


> can someone tell me why everyone in the league isn't going HARD for peko? Like, what isn't to like about PEKO? Just offer him a max and hope TWolves reject.


Well he's restricted for one and the Wolves will probably match what's offered for him.

It's pretty risky to offer him the max considering the Wolves probably wouldn't match that and the other team would be stuck with a bad contract.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

TMAC and YAO vs DIRK 05 first round. 2 hours tho, ain't nobody got time fo dat. Is this the game where Mac dunked on Bradley btw? I know it was this series but not sure if it happened this game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Defo-Not-Magic said:


> ^no I'm saying they have a very low chance of winning based on a long long history of the sport.
> 
> I don't know what post you're talking about either.


Well they are my pick. I don't think it's exactly ignorance to suggest that Miami will win the championship next year. In any case, who do you got?

Also, this post.



JM said:


> Ok, where to start.
> 
> First of all, yes Calderon would have been a great fit in Houston. He handles the ball well and his defence would be less of a problem with Howard in the paint after he gets blown by. Calderon has never had Dwight behind him.
> 
> ...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> TMAC and YAO vs DIRK 05 first round. 2 hours tho, ain't nobody got time fo dat. Is this the game where Mac dunked on Bradley btw? I know it was this series but not sure if it happened this game.


9 yrs later, Juwan Howard is still on a bench rocking a suit


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Notorious said:


> The Nets got the good Plumlee brother right?
> 
> How do you feel about Bogdanovic coming over?


Yep. 17/10 for Duke. Reminds of a white Deandre Jordan.

Bogs seems good, he can play within an offense. His game is similar to Paul Pierce. Hes someone I could see the Spurs making look good. Floor spacing this year compared to last will be amazing

Could ne a good trade piece, on draft night a lot of teams wanted him, but shyed away do to buyout issues


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Speaking of international players...I wonder when Nikola Mirotic will come over to play for the Bulls. He seems like a quality big but I'd assume he won't come over until Boozer is gone and the Bulls roll with a PF rotation of Gibson & Mirotic.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> Speaking of international players...I wonder when Nikola Mirotic will come over to play for the Bulls. He seems like a quality big but I'd assume he won't come over until Boozer is gone and the Bulls roll with a PF rotation of Gibson & Mirotic.


I've been hearing next offseason. He seems impressive, but it's hard to tell until he does come and play in the NBA.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Isn't it like an "open secret" that the Bulls are going to amnesty Boozer in the 2014 offseason?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> Speaking of international players...I wonder when Nikola Mirotic will come over to play for the Bulls. He seems like a quality big but I'd assume he won't come over until Boozer is gone and the Bulls roll with a PF rotation of Gibson & Mirotic.


Yeah, I'm hyped for when he is finally in a Bulls uniform. Dude is a great stretch four.

The rather low rebounding numbers he has posted his career does worry me, because the Bulls have always been a team to get the hustle baskets and generally dominate the boards.

Defense is also a big ? for me, since I've never heard anything concerning it, so I'm kind of assuming Boozer-levels.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

2014 is when the Bulls get real, my dudes.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Splitter making 9 mil...da fuq?*

idk, I'm with notorious in that I just believe someone will dethrone them because history suggests and the fatigue was setting in late this season. It is exceptionally hard to go to four finals in a row and I really don't think you're even taking that into consideration.



JM said:


> Ok, where to start.
> 
> First of all, yes Calderon would have been a great fit in Houston. He handles the ball well and his defence would be less of a problem with Howard in the paint after he gets blown by. Calderon has never had Dwight behind him.


Nash and Kobe was the Lakers backcourt, Calderon/Harden are not any better on the defensive side of the ball. It would cause a lot of problems and I know that from experience, Dwight can't handle the whole defense by himself.



> I'm not going to sit here and say Houston won't win a championship as that's just being ignorant. It could happen, they may not be the favourite but I don't think there's that many teams that are better. Let's see what else happens here as they have one more trade or signing to make. Maybe more.


I said they won't win with their current cast and without a playmaker. Unless they develop a system similar to the Spurs or the triangle they can not win without a playmaker imo as they would need one to setup and run the offense with Harden/Dwight.



> As far as Dwight not wanting to win, I think he does. I don't think you can look at a pairing of Dwight and D-Will and say that Dwight wouldn't get giddy at the possibilities for that team. Anyone would have been giddy over this pairing 2 years ago, D-Will hasn't been as good recently but I think he has a bounce back year this year. Maybe not though. Brooklyn has ownership that CLEARLY wants to win as well. Dallas, idk. They won a championship without Dwight, they obviously would have been a lot better this year w/ Dwight but not a championship team. They have a GREAT owner though and a great tradition of winning at least recently so I don't see why I wouldn't be an appealing destination if you're looking to win.


I don't think he doesn't care about winning at all. All players, except maybe Bynum(LEL and a few other stat focused ones) care about winning to some degree. But he said ALL HE CARES ABOUT IS WINNING. That is absolutely and completely untrue in every way. Like I said, if that was the case there would have been better options for him to have forced a trade to than the lakers/dallas/bulls.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

What I'm saying is, Cuban and PROK are both very dedicated to winning. It's not all about winning that season it's putting yourself in an organization that has a dedication to winning and the Lakers and Dallas definitely fit that bill and Brooklyn looks to be headed in that direction. OKC hasn't won anything, can't attract FAs. Chicago, idk. Was Chicago ever even a serious option?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Someone will knock off the Heat. I can't tell you who because I genuinely have no clue but if I were betting, I'm betting against the Heat threepeating.

Threepeating in itself is so difficult but winning 3 of 4 consecutive Finals series is extremely, extremely rare in the NBA for a reason. Hasn't been done in almost 50 years and I don't think the Heat are the team to do it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> Someone will knock off the Heat. I can't tell you who because I genuinely have no clue but if I were betting, I'm betting against the Heat threepeating.
> 
> Threepeating in itself is so difficult but winning 3 of 4 consecutive Finals series is extremely, extremely rare in the NBA for a reason. Hasn't been done in almost 50 years and I don't think the Heat are the team to do it.
> 
> ...


Wade's health is definitely going to be the X-factor, and his continually degrading jumper is too.

Speaking of that, how did it become so shit in the last few years? Back in his 09' season, it was completely wet.

Now, he gets Larry Hughes comparisons from his own fans. :wade


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

The Godfather will make Slave Master Spo an offer he cant refuse which will lead to Hughes & LeBron's minutes getting cut to have them a bit more fresh heading into the playoffs


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I think the 27 game winning streak took a lot out of Wade, or maybe not since I don't have the stats and minutes to back that up.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Wade will just be less tired next year cause he has no other option!

:wade


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Knowing Kobe, he'll probably try for that play every time the Lakers play the Rockets.
> 
> :kobe3


lmao.

But on a serious note, the photoshop there is fucking ace.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



JM said:


> Wade will just be less tired next year cause he has no other option!
> 
> :wade


He could always do another Larry Hughes impression, and then return to himself for when something is actually on the line!

:kobe8


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> TMAC and YAO vs DIRK 05 first round. 2 hours tho, ain't nobody got time fo dat. Is this the game where Mac dunked on Bradley btw? I know it was this series but not sure if it happened this game.


Nah it was Game two.. I remember that series vividly. I really liked that Houston squad, was pulling for them every year Tracy was on there (I'm a Wizards fan but T-mac was my favorite player then).. Game two T-mac hits the GW jumper after Houston decides not to call a timeout to advance the ball. 

Weird series since Houston won the first two games away in Dallas and Dallas evens the series by winning the next two in Houston. Can't even believe it went to seven considering how bad Houston's roster was, Ryan Bowen and Bob Sura were getting starter minutes :lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

So how would you round out your teams in FA?

Warriors sign Aaron Brooks, Wayne Ellington, and Jason Collins.

1. Curry, Brooks
2. Klay, Ellington
3. Iggy Pops, Barnes
4. Lee, Green
5. Bogut, Collins, Festus


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

One thing that'll definitely benefit the Heat (Bron/Wade of course) is that they can just rest themselves in the off-season which is something they couldn't do last year cause of the Olympics. 


#Mark said:


> Nah it was Game two.. I remember that series vividly. I really liked that Houston squad, was pulling for them every year Tracy was on there (I'm a Wizards fan but T-mac was my favorite player then).. Game two T-mac hits the GW jumper after Houston decides not to call a timeout to advance the ball.
> 
> Weird series since Houston won the first two games away in Dallas and Dallas evens the series by winning the next two in Houston. Can't even believe it went to seven considering how bad Houston's roster was, Ryan Bowen and Bob Sura were getting starter minutes :lol


Good looking out. And yeah, Houston played most of that series 2 on 5 especially game 7. 

Another thing I remember from that series is Mac shutting down DIRK. A lot of people hate on his defense but it was solid when he put the effort in. He even had great defense back on the Raps when he wasn't the first option.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



HeatWave said:


> The Godfather will make Slave Master Spo an offer he cant refuse which will lead to Hughes & LeBron's minutes getting cut to have them a bit more fresh heading into the playoffs


This is what should happen. They should get some of the Pop treatment and get rest on random games. Doesn't even have to be together, but at least cut their minutes down some. If they don't get the 1 seed who cares really?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Oh DAT OLYNYK.

DAT RONDO OLYNYK PICK & POP GONNA BE :mark:

And OLADIPO looks great too, but of course as with Olynyk, it's only summer league. But it's a good chance for them to show off their skill sets.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

LOLynyk = (VERY) mini Dirk. Terrible defense, meh rebounding, and a good scorer. It's only been a quarter and a half of summer league but let the assumptions roll


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

He's a decent rebounder. Quit being so negative. He really isn't as bad as you make him seem.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Decent = meh. No?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I always thought of "meh" as mediocre. And decent as another word for average.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Mediocre=Average


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Ehh, whatever.

No one on this SL squad should make the team except Olynyk and Iverson. Fab is so awful.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Michael C. Williams looked really good 26-8-7, if you only look at his statlines. 9 turnovers and shot 8 for 23

Watching game 2 now

Lmao Olynyk looking like an OG Dirk


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Beverley gave MCW hell in that game.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

That's because the Sixers fucked up not taking the german


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Jesus those courts are small, or I'm used to the broadcasting view of NBA games.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

It's the Magic practice court, pretty sure it's the same as a standard NBA court. There's just no crowd/arena.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Notorious, you a believer in OLYNYK yet?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Eh the OKC/Pacer game doesn't interest me. 

Gonna skip that. Gonna watch Trey Burke tear up Miami though


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Notorious, you a believer in OLYNYK yet?


OLYNYK.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

It's called KELLY KELLY OLYNYK. That's its name.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Fab Melo with a jumper AND1.

Wtf.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Fab Melo just hit a fadeaway And1 jumper.

I give up on life.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Fab Melo with Dat touch

We are not Worthy


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> Fab Melo just hit a fadeaway And1 jumper.
> 
> I give up on life.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Olynyk putting in WORK


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Hitting a fadeaway AND1 jumper in supper league is pretty much the equivalent of what in an actual NBA game? Shooting and having your shot deflected instead of having it returned back down your throat?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



JM said:


> Hitting a fadeaway AND1 jumper in supper league is pretty much the equivalent of what in an actual NBA game? Shooting and having your shot deflected instead of having it returned back down your throat?



No, it means you are the next Kobe. :kobe3


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

@WWF ya boy Oladipo didn't do so bad


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

He shot poorly and turned it over too much, but everything else was great.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Lmao Heat Summer league is so non-watch-able.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

yea, k.o is nba ready, nevermind scola, he could be dirk. melo still sucks, but at least he didn't drop every rebound. iverson showed a little promise. #52 will probably make the team. everyone else blows.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I'm waiting for Blazers summer league, DAT CZYZ


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Only caught the end of the C's game but i seethat OLYNYK did what he always does, score a lot on a ridiculous %.


Heat/Jazz game has been largely unwatchable, Burke looks awful.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Trey Burke with the struggle


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Asik is requesting a trade from the Rockets.

Not surprising. He did great as a starter last season and I doubt he wants to go back to being a backup.

If the Rockets were smart they'd take the Pelicans offer and trade Asik for Ryan Anderson. That trade is a win-win for both teams.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

If the Rockets were smart, they'd trade Asik and Lin to Detroit for Drummond and Knight. Because Joe Dumars is just dumb enough to accept.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Spacing becomes a problem again with that.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> Asik is requesting a trade from the Rockets.
> 
> Not surprising. He did great as a starter last season and I doubt he wants to go back to being a backup.
> 
> If the Rockets were smart they'd take the Pelicans offer and trade Asik for Ryan Anderson. That trade is a win-win for both teams.


Pretty sure that offer isn't on the table.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

It isn't on the table but it was reported a couple days ago that the Pelicans are more than willing to trade Ryan Anderson for Asik. I doubt that they'd have a change of heart just a couple days later.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

actually stein cleared that up and reported that they had no interest in asik on twitter.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I know this is very random but im good friends with Earl Clark's cousin, we go to the same high-school, played him in 2k the other day. Pretty cool


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> It isn't on the table but it was reported a couple days ago that the Pelicans are more than willing to trade Ryan Anderson for Asik. I doubt that they'd have a change of heart just a couple days later.





Champ said:


> actually stein cleared that up and reported that they had no interest in asik on twitter.


Yes.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Ah well the Rockets are stupid if they keep Asik.

He has value around the league. Why pay a backup center $8 mil a year (He's actually getting paid $5 mil but the cap hit is $8 mil I think) and start a mediocre PF when you can get a quality 4 man back in return and improve your team.

And it's not like playing Asik & Dwight together is a good idea.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> If the Rockets were smart, they'd trade Asik and Lin to Detroit for Drummond and Knight. Because Joe Dumars is just dumb enough to accept.


:lmao :lmao :lmao ..Yall cold


Asik gonna play backup QB most places he goes imo, unless he goes to some scrub team..Might as well be a backup on a good team


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Doesn't Pressey play with the Celtics Summer League team Notorious? How did he fare?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> If the Rockets were smart, they'd trade Asik and Lin to Detroit for Drummond and Knight. Because Joe Dumars is just dumb enough to accept.


You shut up.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Notorious you also need to consider the fact that Asik's contract is back heavy. He's not as favourable in trades as might suggest.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



TomahawkJock said:


> Doesn't Pressey play with the Celtics Summer League team Notorious? How did he fare?


Yeah he plays. He's the starting PG for the team now since Nolan Smith injured his knee today, I think a torn ACL.

He was terrible in the 1st half, he seemed to be nervous or something because he made a lot of sloppy passes and was just sloppy in general but in the 2nd half he looked very good. He made smart decisions as far as passing and shot selection and defended better.

He has a good chance of at least making the training camp roster due to the Celtics lack of PG depth.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Anyone has a video of Melo's fadeaway and1? I need to see it to believe it


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Drummond is fucking BEASTING defensively right now. He's already too much for this level of comp and he's what 21? Dude is gonna be a legit monster when he settles in and gets any form of offensive game.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA



> The Denver Nuggets have reached agreement on a three-year, $15 million deal with free agent J.J. Hickson, league sources tell Y! Sports.





> Y! Sources: The Lakers and free agent center Chris Kaman have mutual interest.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I don't expect Hickson to put up similar numbers since he will be playing with a legit center of McGee and a similar player in Faried.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Lakers need to stop going after these old LA relics.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Looks like Carlos Delfino is going back to the Bucks on a 3 year deal.



Humbled Moron said:


> Drummond is fucking BEASTING defensively right now. He's already too much for this level of comp and he's what 21? Dude is gonna be a legit monster when he settles in and gets any form of offensive game.


I've said it before and I'm sticking to it, I think Drummond when it's all said and done will be the best player from that 2012 draft class.



Champ said:


> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA


I could say good pickup for Denver but don't see the point of them having both Hickson and Darrell Arthur.



Sarcasm1 said:


> I don't expect Hickson to put up similar numbers since he will be playing with a legit center of McGee and a similar player in Faried.


Yeah there's almost no chance he'll put up similar numbers mostly because he'll be coming off the bench. I've never heard of a guy averaging a double/double off the bench.



scrilla said:


> Lakers need to stop going after these old LA relics.


They're bringing THE BAND back brother :nash


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

You've never heard of 6th man of the year Lamar Odom?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Odom never averaged a double-double coming off the bench and I'm pretty sure he played 30+ minutes off the bench as well, something Hickson won't get.

Edit: Ok well he did one year but he played 32 minutes a game. Odom played starter's minutes.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

yeah you're right 15 and 9 is close enough though :lol.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Lakers seem to want anyone who has ever played in LA, Clippers or Lakers.











what's Corey Maggette doing?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Bring back Brother Baron Davis


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

lol at Hack-a-Drummond


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Kidd arguing with Summer League refs. dude is serious.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



scrilla said:


> Kidd arguing with Summer League refs. dude is serious.


Kidd trying to show off to everyone that he's serious by coaching..That's not the way..smh


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



scrilla said:


> Lakers seem to want anyone who has ever played in LA, Clippers or Lakers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember I had a Darius Miles jersey.... :bosh6


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Monroe and Knight for Rondo

Who says no? 

I think that helps both teams. Celtics get 2 young pieces to help build around.

Bradley, Brooks, Monroe, Sullinger, Knight, Olynyk and 3 first rounders from the Nets plus their own is a great start.

Pistons get a playmaker to help distribute to Drummond and Smith

Rondo-Pope-Singler-Smith-Drummond is very solid.

I'm sure I'm not the first to suggest it? Is it fair?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Fuck that.

No Drummond, no deal.

Monroe to me is just Al Jefferson 2.0.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Fuck that.
> 
> No Drummond, no deal.
> 
> Monroe to me is just Al Jefferson 2.0.


You also get Brandon Knight. Even if Pistons throw in a pick? 

Drummonds not going no where.

I think its fair for a team looking to rebuild.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Knight is an average combo guard.

The pick will be useless since the Pistons will more than likely be a playoff team with Rondo, Smith and Drummond.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Fuck anyone trying to get DRUMMOND. You can't have him.

EDIT: I don't like giving up Moose, but I would if Rondo was in play.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Knight is an average combo guard.
> 
> The pick will be useless since the Pistons will more than likely be a playoff team with Rondo, Smith and Drummond.


Are there any other players you'd be willing to trade Rondo for or do you feel that he should not be moved at all?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I have no problem with trading Rondo.

Idk for what though. I don't want Monroe or Knight but knowing Danny he'd probably do Monroe/Knight/pick for Rondo.

I'm just not that high on Monroe nowadays. He's a good player but I just wouldn't give up Rondo for him. And Knight has no position. He lacks the tools to be a good starting PG and he's an undersized SG.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Monroe is fantastic. Not sure why wouldn't be high on him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

He's a good player. But I just get Al Jefferson vibes from him. A good offensive player, mediocre defender, team more than likely won't be successful with him as the best player, etc.

I wouldn't trade Rondo for him.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Unless they're shopping Monroe signing Josh Smith was as dumb as dumb can get.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> I remember I had a Darius Miles jersey.... :bosh6


Now I dont feel bad about my Desmond Mason one :agree:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I had a Jay Williams Bulls jersey...


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



#Mark said:


> Unless they're shopping Monroe signing Josh Smith was as dumb as dumb can get.


They are probably gonna put Smith back to his natural position of SF. Double edged sword, you are riding high defensively with that much size in the front court, but it KILLS spacing, and they don't have the knockdown shooters to make up for that.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

ESPN



> The Cleveland Cavaliers have joined the Dallas Mavericks as a prime team to watch in the race to sign free-agent center Andrew Bynum.
> 
> Sources close to the process told ESPN.com that the Cavaliers are legitimate contenders to sign Bynum after his lost season in Philadelphia, especially if the former Los Angeles Lakers All-Star is willing to sign a one-year deal.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Bynum is even less reliable than Dwight


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Xile44 said:


> Monroe and Knight for Rondo
> 
> Who says no?
> 
> ...


I don't like that trade for Boston. Gotta throw in at least a future 1st or more if you want me to even listen to that trade if I'm Ainge. Detroit is getting the best player in the trade so I would want a lot in return to actually follow through with it. The majority of the time the team that get's the best player wins the trade, especially when a top 20 player is involved. Would have to be quite the bundle of talent and picks to trade away a young superstar like Rondo who is a rare find and is willing to be your foundation to build around for the future.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Tyler Durden said:


> Bynum is even less reliable than Dwight


Bynum is less reliable than every player in the league...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Tyler Durden said:


> Bynum is even less reliable than Dwight


Dwight's one of the most reliable players in the league, d00d.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



JM said:


> Bynum is less reliable than every player in the league...


ODEN


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

i would've slated Bynum or Oden to Phoenix until they drafted that white dude. they need dat medical staff.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Magic said:


> ODEN


I don't really consider guys that haven't played since 09 as being in the league.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Oden needs to get that stem cell procedure Knowshon Moreno got in the UK.. if there was ever a candidate for that procedure it's Greg Oden lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I'm a tad confused why we got Hickson.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

^to play center, probably.

Is the Magic/Lakers/Sixers/Nuggets trade the worst trade of ALL TIME for all teams involved? Okay not the magic but...


Lakers: The coach was fired five games in, had a worse start than anyone could have imagined, and after a year lost Howard. Will rebuild in the near future without a star.

Sixers: Traded away Iggy, pinned their hopes on the next elite PG/C duo; Bynum didn't play a single game, and after the year the coach was fired, the PG traded, and the center left without ever playing a game. Will have to rebuild completely.

Nuggets: Huge regular season success that ended with a first round exit as well as losing the big piece, Iggy, that they gained in the trade. Their coach was also fired. Next season will likely be a down year for them and they might try to "tank".

Magic: WINNA, still added Al and Affalo for no reason but they stay made out great in this trade compared to the other teams.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

#HENNIGAN>UJIRI


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

True, I guess I like him as a backup, certainly over Mozzy. I'll take depth, but I was under the impression he wanted to play PF again. 

I'd be worried about the defense, but it really can't get any worse with Iggy gone.

I'm really hoping we don't tank. I don't think it would work.

I'm already very paranoid about this season and with all these teams improving in the West, I don't have nearly the same faith I did as last year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



WWF said:


> #HENNIGAN>UJIRI


:ti


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Brye said:


> I'd be worried about the defense, but it really can't get any worse with Iggy gone.
> (


wat

> Implying Iggy's not one of the best perimeter defenders in the NBA.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



JM said:


> :ti


No other GM could trade away Dwight Howard and WIN the trade.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



WWF said:


> wat
> 
> > Implying Iggy's not one of the best perimeter defenders in the NBA.


I fucked up my wording on that. Iggy is insanely good defensively.

What I was implying is that with Iggy gone, the defense is at rock bottom and regardless of getting another guy that doesn't play good D, it won't hurt us anymore because everyone is the weak link defensively.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

If I'm the Cavs, give Bynum a 2yr deal with a team option for the second year....you can see how he does this upcoming season, and if he redeems himself you can market him as part of the future to LEBRON


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



WWF said:


> No other GM could trade away Dwight Howard and WIN the trade.


Ujuri got ASSETS for BARGNANI. 

Ujuri pretty much got every asset New York had for a guy they could have signed at the end of the year.

You won the trade because of injuries and Dwightigans. Congrats.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Looks like Randy Foye is on his way to Denver in the Iggy sign & trade involving Denver/GSW/Utah.

I'm not too familiar with his game in real life but he's a boss in 2K. So there's that. Could use an extra SG anyway.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Ummmm Monta to the Kings talks?

lolwut?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

So they let go of a black hole...to get a black hole? Okay.. 

In all fairness to Tyreke, he was in a really shitty situation. I hope he get's to show out on the Pelicans.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Realistically, what can the Lakers do with Gasol and Hill together as the towers, and with Kobe being out until the midseason? Could they make some noise now that they're underdogs?

Also, I think Dwight the Primadonna will fail again, and will not live up to his hype. After all, James Harden is the face of the franchise.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Looks like there's gonna be a Brandon Jennings/Jeff Teague S&T


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Brye said:


> Looks like Randy Foye is on his way to Denver in the Iggy sign & trade involving Denver/GSW/Utah.
> 
> I'm not too familiar with his game in real life but he's a boss in 2K. So there's that. Could use an extra SG anyway.


He hit 8 3"s against us. He's a good shooter. Adds more depth.

And I don't understand the Hawks.
Its like they want to be a first round exit every year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah I don't understand why the Hawks/Bucks continue to remain treadmill teams instead of trying to rebuild.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Chismo said:


> Realistically, what can the Lakers do with Gasol and Hill together as the towers, and with Kobe being out until the midseason? Could they make some noise now that they're underdogs?
> 
> Also, I think Dwight the Primadonna will fail again, and will not live up to his hype. After all, James Harden is the face of the franchise.


Kobe out until midseason? :ti


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine



> Alternative scenario starting to circulate has Hawks & Bucks talking sign-and-trade -- Jennings for Teague -- with Monta winding up in SAC


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> Yeah I don't understand why the Hawks/Bucks continue to remain treadmill teams instead of trying to rebuild.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


What does treadmill teams mean?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

A treadmill team is basically a team that's stuck in no man's land. 35-45 wins every year, not a contender but not bad enough to get a good pick in the lottery.

The Hawks are pretty much the exact definition of a treadmill team.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

OKC thunder, treadmill team.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> Yeah I don't understand why the Hawks/Bucks continue to remain treadmill teams instead of trying to rebuild.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Toronto Raptors!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

WWF I assume by your lack of response you have officially been silenced on the UJIRI/Hennigan talk.

Also, the Toronto Raptors have had lots of lottery picks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



WWF said:


> Toronto Raptors!


Yeah with the core they have atm they look to be the next one.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Skip and Stephen A are back!!!! :skip


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Chismo said:


> Realistically, what can the Lakers do with Gasol and Hill together as the towers, and with Kobe being out until the midseason? Could they make some noise now that they're underdogs?
> 
> Also, I think Dwight the Primadonna will fail again, and will not live up to his hype. After all, James Harden is the face of the franchise.


Should the Lakers tank next season? http://www.nbadraft.net/2014mock_draft


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



JM said:


> WWF I assume by your lack of response you have officially been silenced on the UJIRI/Hennigan talk.
> 
> Also, the Toronto Raptors have had lots of lottery picks.




Response to WHAT?

Also, as Notorious said, they'll be stuck in perpetual mediocrity for years with this group they have.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Not saying they won't be, I'm saying they aren't a treadmill team right now. 

And obviously this post, which you're ducking.



JM said:


> Ujuri got ASSETS for BARGNANI.
> 
> Ujuri pretty much got every asset New York had for a guy they could have signed at the end of the year.
> 
> You won the trade because of injuries and Dwightigans. Congrats.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Implying assets were not gained for Dwight? 

Hennigan continuously makes moves that don't look great, but he fucking KNOWS that he'll always be the victor. #HENNIGANKNOWS


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The Lakers officially signed Chris kaman. 

Good or bad? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



WWF said:


> Implying assets were not gained for Dwight?
> 
> Hennigan continuously makes moves that don't look great, but he fucking KNOWS that he'll always be the victor. #HENNIGANKNOWS


I'm implying that Ujiri is fucking GOAT. If you get assets for BARGNANI of all people you're GOAT by default. No argument could possibly refute that. And then when you ROB NY of every asset they had for a guy that adamantly wanted to go to that team and that team only that's just gravy.

This guy just does highway robbery every trade.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Lakers another team looking at the treadmill for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Cycloneon said:


> The Lakers officially signed Chris kaman.
> 
> Good or bad?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Who's running the Knicks now? Did they let Isaiah back in the building? KHAN perhaps?

Maybe Canadian? He thinks that Bargnani is a good presence in the paint.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Glen Grunwald.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Oh, he used to be the GM of the Raptors. That explains a lot.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

did noto say the lakers will be a treadmill team for the foreseeable future? Yeah, no. :ti

before he brings up his stupid point about Jerry the GOAT Buss passing away, the team was continuously successful before he became an owner and they can be without him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Lakers are fading though, it is evident.

Stars don't leave LA.

Dwight, on his own, chose to leave money on the table and walk. This should be in some way concerning.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Magic said:


> did noto say the lakers will be a treadmill team for the foreseeable future? Yeah, no. :ti
> 
> before he brings up his stupid point about Jerry the GOAT Buss passing away, the team was continuously successful before he became an owner and they can be without him.


Didn't you say so yourself that Jim Buss and Antoni would bury the Lakers into the ground?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Umm yeah I am saying that the Lakers with the current core they have won't be good enough to be contenders and won't be bad enough to be a lottery team.

So yeah, the Lakers as currently constructed for the foreseeable future are a TREADMILL TEAM. Deal with it.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Dwight doesn't count.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



JM said:


> Lakers are fading though, it is evident.
> 
> Stars don't leave LA.
> 
> Dwight, on his own, chose to leave money on the table and walk. This should be in some way concerning.


Yeah, one star leaving isn't the end of the world. No reason to overreact to one guy leaving, especially a guy as "special" as Howard. And by special I dont mean retarded, his needs and desires are just straight fucked and he's insecure beyond belief.




Notorious said:


> Umm yeah I am saying that the Lakers with the current core they have won't be good enough to be contenders and won't be bad enough to be a lottery team.
> 
> So yeah, the Lakers as currently constructed for the foreseeable future are a TREADMILL TEAM. Deal with it.


The Lakers, as currently structured, won't even be around for the foreseeable future so that's a load of shit. The current core doesn't even go past 2014. :kobe


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Yes he does.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Oh yeah I forgot.

In 2014 the Lakers are gonna sign Kyrie Irving, Paul George, LeBron and Cousins.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I never said that, what I said is you're speaking shit out of your mouth by saying we're a treadmill team for the foreseeable future with our current core when our current core isn't going to be with us for the foreseeable future. We're either going to reload in 2014/2015 or be really really bad, we won't be treadmilling.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

We'll see who's right.

I'm not budging. I think the Lakers will be a treadmill team for the upcoming seasons. And it's not like it hasn't happened before. Did you miss the early to mid 90's? Aka the post Magic/pre Shaq era?

Well I guess I'll put it like this to please you Magic. The Lakers will be stuck in "no man's land" as long as they have the core they have now.

And I doubt the Lakers will be really, really bad. The Lakers have had one season in their existence where they've won less than 30 games and that was over 50 years ago.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Notorious said:


> A treadmill team is basically a team that's stuck in no man's land. 35-45 wins every year, not a contender but not bad enough to get a good pick in the lottery.
> 
> The Hawks are pretty much the exact definition of a treadmill team.


And it also fits the Houston Rockets before this past season.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*










#NewRules


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

https://twitter.com/KevinDing/status/354377245772615681


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Warriors have signed Marreese Speights. He's the replacement for Carl Landry, I think it's a good pickup for them.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Metta to the HEAT


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

poor LA


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Cycloneon said:


> The Lakers officially signed Chris kaman.
> 
> Good or bad?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


its doesn't impacting their projected 2014 salary cap space LA still have good money for next summer


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Cavs have officially offered Andrew Bynum a 2 year, $24 mil deal with a team option on the 2nd year. If and that's a major IF Bynum can stay healthy this season, the Cavs are looking very formidable.

Irving/Jack
Waiters/Miles
Gee/Clark
Thompson/Bennett
Bynum/Varejao/Zeller


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

The Cavs and Clippers have been having a really good offseason. Bynum going to Cleveland would be great for them. I believe Bynum is a legit argument for best center in the NBA right now when he is healthy.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Mike Brown doesnt think Bennett can play the 4(At least not right away) so for my petty complaining sake, lets move him to the 3 and put Willow Varejao at the 4


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

So you're saying...

Irving/Jack
Waiters/Miles
Gee/Bennett/Clark
Thompson/Varejao
Bynum/Zeller

?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Yeah...Though the starting positions at the 3 & 4 spots might be toss ups imo


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

If the Cavs try to turn Bennett into a 3 fpalm . Offensively i think he could play there but he'd be a mess on D.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

why would the first overall pick come off the bench for gee notorious..


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Oh god, Rasheed is on a coaching staff!! I'm getting my popcorn because I can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

FATTEST SF in the NBA.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

@Champ: Idk, I already had Gee as starting SF and just switched Bennett from backup 4 to the backup 3. Not like I was putting a lot of thought into this.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Stall_19 said:


> Oh god, Rasheed is on a coaching staff!! I'm getting my popcorn because I can't wait to see how this turns out!


Looks like he can still lead the league in technical


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

If what Chad Ford had to say has any merit, he said a Cavs source told him that they didn't think there was a single player in the draft who would start for them next year.

Could Thompson play SF? Varajeo?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Okay, Im sorry Notorious I was wrong, while Mike Brown did say in a interview he'll experiment with Bennett at the 3 starting in practice, he also said that Bennett's natural position is PF and that he'd battle Thompson for PF minutes as well as let Thompson play some backup center

Soooo

Irving/Jack
Waiters/Miles
Gee/Clark
Thompson/Bennett
Bynum/Thompson/Varejao/Zeller/


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I think as long as Vaj is healthy he'd the be the main big off the bench for Cleveland assuming they'd sign Bynum.

But there's a possibility someone else offers Bynum more money than Cleveland.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

...Assuming that Bynum can still play Basketball.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

WWF said:


> ...Assuming that Bynum can still play Basketball.




....


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

wwf raises a good point. bynum could have arthritic knees. he may never be the same again.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

^^Thats true doe


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Champ said:


> wwf raises a good point. bynum could have arthritic knees. he may never be the same again.


Who'd ever think him double parking in handicap spaces a few years back would be so.....prohpetic


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I feel bad for ANDERSON if they do sign Bynum. The dude was an absolute monster last year before he had his ailment.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

So over this Dwight drama, finally. Bynum should not be signed for more than the average center, dude has Oden's knees. Are there any big FA's left after that? 

Bored NBA fans, anyone care for a top 10? 2012-2013 season.

1. LeBron - no explanation necessary.
2. Durant - great strides as both a passer and defender. Best scorer in the league.
3. Paul - elite scorer, passer, playmaker and leader.
4. Bryant - 27/6/6 at 34 after 17 seasons is insane. Help D sucked but his offense was great and man to man D wasn't bad.
5. Parker - plays his system perfectly. Great at pretty much everything.
6. Melo - improved efficiency, hustled on the boards, improved defense (was an average to slightly above average defender I'd say).
7. Westbrook - chucks up too many shots. Would be #3 with improved efficiency.
8. Duncan - DA #7 GOAT GONNA GOAT
9. Wade - massive step back in scoring considering he was probably the #1A option in '11 even next to LeBron. Can't shoot. Still Flash though, played great during the streak.
10. Harden - lead a franchise to a playoff spot after years of 6th man. One could argue others with better D/more diverse offense.

Although I tend to undervalue defense since I'm a stat guy and its not as quantifiable as offense at all. I mean, I value defense on teams and stuff but it's hard to rank guys based on it unless you watch them a lot like I have Melo/Kobe. So I guess guys like Marc Gasol could slip in. Dirk declined this year but you could still make the case.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I was watching Mike & Mike this morning and they were already starting up the LeBron (or Melo)/Kobe in 2014 talk, I mean fuck, is there nothing else to talk about now?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

1. LeBron James
2. Kevin Durant
3. Chris Paul
4. Dwight Howard
5. Kobe Bryant
6. Russell Westbrook
7. James Harden
8. Tony Parker
9. Carmelo Anthony
10. Tim Duncan


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

shots taken at ROSE.


Kobe probably shouldn't be that high either tbf. idk, depends how he recovers from this injury. Is defense like a dying thing in the NBA for superstars? It feels like there's no good two way superstars except like Lebron these days, and Westbrook/CP3.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

lel, totally forgot about Rose.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Roger Sterling said:


> If I'm the Cavs, give Bynum a 2yr deal with a team option for the second year....you can see how he does this upcoming season, and if he redeems himself you can market him as part of the future to LEBRON


My true identity has been revealed, I'm Adrian Wojnarowski.

http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/228755/Cavaliers-Seek-Decision-From-Andrew-Bynum-On-Two-Year-$24M-Deal



WWF said:


> 1. LeBron James
> 2. Kevin Durant
> 3. Chris Paul
> 4. Dwight Howard
> ...


Where's :curry?

But yeah move Rose out for Duncan and I think you have a pretty good list.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Is that list is for the 12-13 season? If so then how can you put rose in? 

Unless I'm not getting the joke.. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

If you count playoff performances in that list, :curry has to above :harden and Melo.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

O, he said 12/13. I was thinking like preseason rankings for 13/14.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Comparing players out of position seems pretty lofty. Too many of these guys play completely different positions/roles on their team and it's kind of apples to oranges. I will say that Lebron and Durant are on a tier of their own but after that it's really a toss up depending on which skill sets you prefer and value over others.

PG (No Rose considering he didn't even play in 2012)

1. Chris Paul
2. Steph Curry
3. Russell Westbrook
4. Kyrie Irving
5. Tony Parker

SG

1. James Harden
2. Kobe Bryant
3. Dwayne Wade
4. Iggy (best perimeter defender in the NBA)
5. Monta Ellis

SF

1. Lebron
2. Durant
3. Melo
4. Paul George
5. Rudy Gay

PF

1. Lamarcus Aldridge
2. Tim Duncan
3. David Lee
4. Blake Griffin
5. Z-Bo

C

1. Marc Gasol
2. Brook Lopez
3. Dwight Howard
4. Joakim Noah
5. Chris Bosh


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

:lmao @ Dwight 3rd, LA 1st , and the whole pg list. Outside of Paul being 1st


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

SHEED on the Pistons coaching staff? Should be fun


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Humbled Moron said:


> :lmao @ Dwight 3rd, LA 1st , and the whole pg list. Outside of Paul being 1st


Marc Gasol and Brook Lopez are both better and less one-dimensional then Dwight has-no-post-game Howard given how they played last season. This guy. Maybe when Howard is actually healthy again he'll re-take his spot as the leagues best center but that remains to be seen as of now.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



pryme tyme said:


> 1. Chris Paul
> 2. Steph Curry
> 3. Russell Westbrook
> 
> ...


[email protected] being 3rd. Dude plays injured most of the year, had to cover the mistakes of the worst perimeter defense of the year, and was still relied on to be the 2nd option. Howard was still the best center in 12/13.

Rudy Gay? Really? Kawhi Leonard played better defense, shot better in general and from the three, and was huge in the playoffs for the Spurs. 

Westbrook > Curry. Defense has to count for something. :westbrook2


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



pryme tyme said:


> Marc Gasol and Brook Lopez are both better and less one-dimensional then Dwight has-no-post-game Howard given how they played last season. This guy. Maybe when Howard is actually healthy again he'll re-take his spot as the leagues best center but that remains to be seen as of now.


:kobe4

Name 1 guy who can consistently defend Dwight 1-on-1 in the post.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Pryme tyme, you said brook lopez was better than Howard and then tried to defend it.

Seriously you did that.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



pryme tyme said:


> Marc Gasol and Brook Lopez are both better and less one-dimensional then Dwight has-no-post-game Howard given how they played last season. This guy. Maybe when Howard is actually healthy again he'll re-take his spot as the leagues best center but that remains to be seen as of now.












Seriously, does defense not count in rankings anymore today? I could -understand- Gasol being the number one in some people's books, but Brook Lopez? Dude could only dream of averaging 20/10. Hell, Lopez could only dream of anchoring a defense. 

You can say "But the Lakers were so horrible defensively last year." Thanks to the coach, and the backcourt of Steve Nash and Kobe Bryant, who did not play defense on any sort of basis, except 2-3 times. He constantly let people blow by him, was always out of position, allowing for easy jumpshots. Nash is Nash, so PGs had free run-way into the paint. Dwight would get lambasted for missing a play or two, when every other time, he is locking the paint up.

Lopez only averaged two more points than Dwight did, on four more shot attempts, and an offense that wanted to cater to him.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Amazing_Cult said:


> [email protected] being 3rd. Dude plays injured most of the year
> 
> *You answered your own question, he was injured and I'm basing this mostly on how they played last year. Dwight very well might be the league's best center when he's 100% but we gotta see it on the court again to put him in that top spot.*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



WWF said:


> :kobe4
> 
> Name 1 guy who can consistently defend Dwight 1-on-1 in the post.


.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Pryme tyme, Dwight averaged 5 and a half more boards a game, more than doubled Lopez in steals, beat him in blocks, shot a much higher % and blows Lopez outta the water in 1 on 1 D. It doesn't matter if he was injured to start the season when he outplayed Lopez by that much.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Howard played injured all year, and still put up better overall numbers than Lopez. Gasol had the help of one of the best defenders in the game Tony Allen, Michael Conley, and Tayshaun Prince and still only managed to beat out Howard by 2 pts in DRTG% for you advanced nuts. Gasol had better players to work with defensively.

Really? PPG? Especially when Rudy took on average 7 more shots per game than Leonard, and averaged those points on bad shooting. I don't even have to mention the playoffs for Leonard. Hell, I'm arguing about Rudy Gay being top five. Chandler Parsons is also a guy who could make the arguement over Rudy Gay. Similar in terms of defense, he played KD well. Much better shooter, and efficient about it.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I'm also gonna need an explination on LMA over Duncan.

Actually scratch that, i don't wanna see that 1 attempted to be explained.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Humbled Moron said:


> Pryme tyme, Dwight averaged 5 and a half more boards a game, more than doubled Lopez in steals, beat him in blocks, shot a much higher % and blows Lopez outta the water in 1 on 1 D. It doesn't matter if he was injured to start the season when he outplayed Lopez by that much.


Howard is the game's best defensive Center and Lopez is the game's best offensive Center. Lopez would've averaged well over 20 PPG if he wasn't playing with one of the best back courts in the NBA. The difference for me is that Lopez was the bigger factor and had a lot more to do with his team's success, Williams and Johnson got off to a shaky start and Lopez was the Net's rock of consistency that kept them winning games early on and put them in a good position for the playoffs in the 2nd half of the year. Howard's numbers may not have had a big drop off but he clearly wasn't himself and he was horrible for team chemistry and caused more problems then he solved in LA. He looked frustrated on the court a lot of the time and his teammates took notice. I take stats into consideration but this is a case where Howard obviously wasn't playing like the league's best Center for the Lakers. Again blame that on injuries/coaching/teammates but he wasn't the difference maker Lopez was for his team.

Like I've said Howard has all the potential to get back to 100% and really play like the best Center in the game next year but I gotta see it on the court first.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



WWF said:


> :kobe4
> 
> Name 1 guy who can consistently defend Dwight 1-on-1 in the post.


.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Humbled Moron said:


> I'm also gonna need an explination on LMA over Duncan.
> 
> Actually scratch that, i don't wanna see that 1 attempted to be explained.


Again that's another close call. I'm not gonna fight you on it, I can see why someone would pick Duncan. Aldridge is the better offensive player, Duncan is the better defensive player. However Duncan is descending and Aldridge is still ascending at this point in their careers. It's a tie-breaker of sorts but I can see why someone would pick Duncan and his better defensive output despite not being as much of an offensive threat as Aldridge.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



WWF said:


> :kobe4
> 
> Name 1 guy who can consistently defend Dwight 1-on-1 in the post.


.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

kendrick perkins


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



WWF said:


> :kobe4
> 
> Name 1 guy who can consistently defend Dwight 1-on-1 in the post.


Trick question, Dwight doesn't have a post game. Unless you count dunking which falls directly in line with his freakish athleticism. His ball skills and post game are way underdeveloped much like some other freakishly athletic big men including Blake Griffin and Tyson Chandler who also can't do much with their back to the basket. Howard can't create his own shot on any sort of consistent basis contrary to Gasol and Lopez.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

lel, alright


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

OFFENSIVE JUGGERNAUT DWIGHT: 18 ppg.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Still mad about him leaving, huh?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

:kobe8


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

PG
1. Chris Paul
2. Derrick Rose
3. Tony Parker
4. Russell Westbrook
5. Rajon Rondo

SG
1. James Harden
2. Kobe Bryant
3. Dwyane Wade
4. Joe Johnson
5. Monta Ellis

SF
1. LeBron James
2. Kevin Durant
3. Carmelo Anthony
4. Paul George
5. Andre Iguodala

PF
1. Kevin Love
2. LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Chris Bosh
4. Zach Randolph
5. Blake Griffin

C
1. Dwight Howard
2. Tim Duncan
3. Andrew Bynum
4. Marc Gasol
5. Joakim Noah


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Also funny how butthurt Laker fans and some Laker legends are about Dwight leaving.

Doesn't feel good on the other side does it? You're used to stealing stars from other teams but now you're the team that's lost it's star for nothing. DAT FEEL. Doesn't feel good huh? I guess the whole "A star will never leave LA in his prime" image is ruined. lel.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Just looking at the list shows how weak SG is at the moment. A big drop after the first three.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah I'd say SG is the weakest position in the league atm.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

top 5 (natural positions/injuries aside)

pg

1 paul
2 westbrook
3 rose
4 parker
5 rondo

sg

1 bryant
2 harden
3 wade
4 iguodala
5 ellis

sf

1 james
2 durant
3 anthony
4 george
5 gay

pf

1 duncan
2 love
3 aldridge
4 nowitzki
5 lee

c

1 howard
2 bynum
3 gasol
4 noah
5 lopez


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Point Guard
1 - C. Paul
2 - T. Parker
3 - R. Westbrook
4 - S. Curry
5 - R. Rondo

(Let's see Rose play a game first)

Shooting Guard
1 - K. Bryant
2 - D. Wade
3 - J. Harden
4 - A. Iguodala
5 - J. Johnson

Need to see it again from Harden.

Small Foward
1 - L. James
2 - K. Durant
3 - C. Anthony
4 - P. George
5 - L. Deng

Power Forward
1 - K. Love
2 - Z. Randolph
3 - L. Andridge
4 - D. Lee
5 - D. Nowitzki

Centers
1 - D. Howard
2 - T. Duncan
3 - M. Gasol
4 - J. Noah
5 - A. Horford

I refuse to give anyone love who doesn't play.

Notice how most of these players are in the west :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Rose will be fine. He's been recovering for over a year.

He'll be the same player he was before.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice to see that I convinced every one that Rondo is better than DWill.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Warriors have signed Toney Douglas and Jermaine O'Neal. JO is a good backup if he can remain healthy but the chances of that happening now that he isn't in Phoenix aren't that good. But if healthy...

Curry/Douglas/Machado
Thompson/Barnes/Bazemore
Iggy/Barnes/Green
Lee/Speights
Bogut/JO/Ezeli

And yes I'm aware Barnes' name is there twice.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

don't forget nedovic. expecting him to play a significant role as a back up to steph next season.

imo they're better off starting iggy at the 2/barnes at the 3 and have klay come off the bench as the sixth man.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> Also funny how butthurt Laker fans and some Laker legends are about Dwight leaving.
> 
> Doesn't feel good on the other side does it? You're used to stealing stars from other teams but now you're the team that's lost it's star for nothing. DAT FEEL. Doesn't feel good huh? I guess the whole "A star will never leave LA in his prime" image is ruined. lel.


The sole fact that you just put Harden over Kobe in the SG Top 5 pretty much destroys every single Laker Show talk from you.

Gloat while you can, because mid-2014 is around the corner.

And most of Laker legends are more disappointed in Dwight for being a pussy, rather than being "butthurt". I don't count the fans, because true fans don't give a shit about Dwight leaving. He left, so what? Let's get through this season somhow, tough shit.

Also, Dwight doesn't count. :barkley I agree with the legends who say he couldn't handle LA. He'd abandon his own mother for the Champ Ring.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

And what's gonna happen mid 2014?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

True fans don't care about Dwight Howard, a top 5 player in the NBA, leaving their team? 

Yeah, if they're fucking morons.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Oh yeah I forgot that the Lakers are gonna get LeBron, Kyrie, Paul George and Cousins.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> Oh yeah I forgot that the Lakers are gonna get LeBron, Kyrie, Paul George and Cousins.


Oh, right! Silly me, I forgot about that. Yeah, letting Dwight walk for nothing was a great idea.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> Oh yeah I forgot that the Lakers are gonna get LeBron, Kyrie, Paul George and Cousins.












"BUT WAIT, NOBODY WANN PLAY WIT KOBE"


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Lakers could probably get Melo.

But Kobe/Melo on the same team :lmao

LeBron is either staying in Miami or going back to Cleveland. The young players will all get matched by their teams. And everyone else is declining players either approaching or well into their 30's.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I bet OKC is glad they kept Perkins now..At least they'll have someone to at least make Dwight work hard


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



> Dirk Nowitzki @ swish41
> 
> We worked all summer to get DH to Dallas. Welcome back to the Mavs, Devin Harris....


lol'd.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

it's actually pathetic how far brandon's head is up dwight's ass. fucks over his city, trolls the fanbase with his indecisive shit and PLAYER OPTION, forces hi way out of town, etc etc and yet WWF is still a homer for Dwight. :hayden3


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Maybe its because of all the good Dwight did during his time in Orlando? I mean, despite the bad ending, Dwight gave the franchise something they havent had in a long time..Plus, its hard to deny what the guy brings to the table when healthy


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

He is a great player and SEEMED like a great person during the majority of his time in Orlando but that last year is worse than any other superstar has ever put their town in EVER. Like that was Vince Carter whack shit right there.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Vince Carter never provided that much drama. No where close lol.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I'd say what Vince did was worse than Dwight.

Despite all the drama in Orlando, Dwight still went out there and gave it his all every night. If I'm not mistaken the Magic were a top 3 seed until Dwight's back injury sidelined him for the season.

Vince Carter went on the court and played like he didn't give a shit. Gave a piss poor effort and left his teammates out to dry all because he didn't like playing there anymore.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Dwight's effort wasn't questionable but he was a drama queen and a little bitch. 

Vince mailed it in but he was a BAWSE that didn't give a fuck. 

I like Vince.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



HeatWave said:


> Maybe its because of all the good Dwight did during his time in Orlando? I mean, despite the bad ending, Dwight gave the franchise something they havent had in a long time..Plus, its hard to deny what the guy brings to the table when healthy





Notorious said:


> Despite all the drama in Orlando, Dwight still went out there and gave it his all every night. If I'm not mistaken the Magic were a top 3 seed until Dwight's back injury sidelined him for the season.


That's about it. Dude's been my favorite player for years, and despite the tough divorce, I still support him. He's not my favorite anymore, but I still appreciate what he did for the organization and his time here in Orlando. Jim not half-assing it on the court helped, too. He still played hard despite no desire to play in Orlando, and I respect that. You might think it's ridiculous that I'm still a fan of his, but I find it ridiculous that you seem pleased that the Lakers lost a top 5 player for nothing.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Dwight's effort wasn't questionable but he was a drama queen and a little bitch.
> 
> Vince mailed it in but he was a BAWSE that didn't give a fuck.
> 
> I like Vince.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Cavs have offered Andrew Bynum a two year deal.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



RealGM WT said:


> The New York Knicks are interested in signing Metta World Peace if he clears waivers.
> 
> The Knicks could offer World Peace the veteran's minimum.
> 
> The Los Angeles Lakers intend to amnesty World Peace.


Awwww, I wanted the Knicks to overpay.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Psycho T to the RAPS !!!!!1! :mark:

We're 1 legit backup pg away from locking up a 7th seed and first round sweep :mark:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

vintage humbled moron optimism


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

TomahawkJock said:


> Cavs have offered Andrew Bynum a two year deal.


Early


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



WWF said:


> That's about it. Dude's been my favorite player for years, and despite the tough divorce, I still support him. He's not my favorite anymore, but I still appreciate what he did for the organization and his time here in Orlando. Jim not half-assing it on the court helped, too. He still played hard despite no desire to play in Orlando, and I respect that. You might think it's ridiculous that I'm still a fan of his, but I find it ridiculous that you seem pleased that the Lakers lost a top 5 player for nothing.


I wasn't pleased, but I dislike the guy and won't be crying over his departure.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Champ said:


> vintage humbled moron optimism


LOL..This thread needs underdog optimism

+1 for The Jacket being excited


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Champ said:


> vintage humbled moron optimism


I'm a LEAFS , RAPS and EAGLES fan, hope is a bad thing. It leads to pain. I don't even know how to spell optamizzum.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Psycho T :mark:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Raps needed some toughness...and he can provide a bit of an energy spark as well..Raps gonna be alright


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

RAPS IN 4!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*






Guess we're going to pretend NWA never happened...


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Dwights gonna call Common to son him again


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Ice Cube LOST.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Pelicans sign Anthony Morrow to a 2 year minimum deal.

He's under-rated. Can do the same thing guys like Korver and Delfino can but cheaper.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Ether said:


> Dwights gonna call Common to son him again


Is there a vid of this occasion?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Is there a vid of this occasion?


lolno.

They were in a rap beef and exchange diss tracks in which Common buried Ice Cube with his track.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> lolno.
> 
> They were in a rap beef and exchange diss tracks in which Common buried Ice Cube with his track.


That.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> lolno.
> 
> They were in a rap beef and exchange diss tracks in which Common buried Ice Cube with his track.


Now I gotta search this up.

Anywho, I just been thinking about the Bulls, and have realized that Reinsdorf and his baseball hard on will never spend money so the Bulls can get a legit 2nd option.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

From what I read they were pursuing Monta Ellis in a S&T but couldn't get it done obviously.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

WARRIORS get Speights and Jermaine to fill out some roster spots.

:mark:


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

NEDOVIC said he's gonna come over this year too. I'm legit excited for a 6'3 european white guy who dunks on ppl. Looked awesome from the youtube scouting i've done.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Jordan Farmar back to the Lakers on a one year deal.

THE BAND :nash :hogan


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Smush Parker plz


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Corey Brewer close to terms with the Wolves on a 3 year deal around the $15 mil range.

Also they're close to re-signing Nikola Pekovic to a 4 year, $50 il contract.

If the Wolves can remain healthy, they're looking formidable as a playoff team
Rubio/Ridnour/Barea
Martin/Shved/Shabazz
Budinger/Brewer
Love/Williams/Cunningham
Pekovic/Dieng


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Looks like we're tanking for WIGGINS next season, I'm all for it.


Dissapointed Howard chose to leave us for the Rockets but whatever he's a little bitch and isn't the right fit with us.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I'm not directing this towards anyone in this thread, but Lakers fans have to be the most delusional, spoiled fanbase in sports. Even Knicks fans know about the CBA, salary cap, etc. One big superstar in HISTORY leaves you and you're already talking about a super team with Melo, Wall, LeBron, etc. next year. They just all need to stop. Rant over.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Humbled Moron said:


> NEDOVIC said he's gonna come over this year too. I'm legit excited for a 6'3 european white guy who dunks on ppl. Looked awesome from the youtube scouting i've done.


Since drafting Stephen Curry, the Warriors have made tremendous picks in pieces to add to the team, Im sure they knew what they were doing when they went for Nedovic so I'm excited.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> Corey Brewer close to terms with the Wolves on a 3 year deal around the $15 mil range.
> 
> Also they're close to re-signing Nikola Pekovic to a 4 year, $50 il contract.
> 
> ...


People dont know..They just dont...


Lightwork


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



MetalX said:


> Looks like we're tanking for WIGGINS next season, I'm all for it.
> 
> 
> Dissapointed Howard chose to leave us for the Rockets but whatever he's a little bitch and isn't the right fit with us.


Remove D12 and add Kaman to your sig lol.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Remove D12 and add Kaman to your sig lol.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


Same dude he's firing shots at is the same one in his sig, aww man.. :lmao :lmao


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



HeatWave said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> Same dude he's firing shots at is the same one in his sig, aww man.. :lmao :lmao


That was my SIG for last year, obv I was gonna put him in it. He's the best BIG in the league I was excited when we got him but things didn't turn out and I'm not upset he left.

He didn't like playing in LA whatever time to move on.

WIGGINS


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Lakers won't be bad enough to get him, tho.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Lmao Lackers are never getting Wiggins.

Kelly Olynyk is looking sick!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Lakers aren't getting Wiggins unless the NBA pulls some Derrick Rose/Bulls type shit again.

Because they don't tank and they aren't bad enough to get the #1 pick.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Ridnour to the Bucks. I really don't get the Bucks offseason, all their moves have screamed 8th seed to me when you would think losing Monta and Jennings would signal a time to rebuild. Especially with the draft looking so loaded next year.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I want to see Wiggins troll everyone and stay two years in college.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Nvm.

Not quite sure if I had the right team.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Rich DeVos is on his last legs as well, but he's going what's right!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I know that their owner would rather be a perennial 8th seed than rebuild and I know that he's very old but not quite sure about the part of him being sick.

Got to double-check.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*


















KG back to #21 I see


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

:batista3 :bron3 :mcgee1

Ugh


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> :batista3 :bron3 :mcgee1
> 
> Ugh


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> :batista3 :bron3 :mcgee1
> 
> Ugh


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I'm looking forward to Melo shit on Pierce every time the Nets/Knicks play. Seriously, they traded the one guy who could defend/slow him down.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

ha, u gonna burn that pierce jersey before long, he's toast, you'll see for yourself. i'm liking olynyk's play a lot so far, but my beef with him is he usually doesn't shoot when he's open off a pass. it's like he's programmed to do that upfake go left move. shoot the damn ball, man, noone's on u, you're making it harder on yourself. other than that, c's got a steal at 13. fab melo should just be waived. can't get nothing for him, can't get nothing outta him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I told you Olynyk was actually a good player. He's a good shooter, he's a great passer for a big man, seems to be a decent rebounder and he's got a good postgame. But he's incredibly soft on defense.

Regardless, I think he'll work well with Rondo setting him up for easy baskets.



Ether said:


> I'm looking forward to Melo shit on Pierce every time the Nets/Knicks play. Seriously, they traded the one guy who could defend/slow him down.


Carmelo's a career 42% shooter when going head to head against Pierce...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Andrew Bynum will sign with the Cavs.

Oh man I hope he can stay healthy.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Probably only a 1 yr deal


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> Andrew Bynum will sign with the Cavs.
> 
> Oh man I hope he can stay healthy.


If everyone on that team can stay healthy, playoffs are definitely a possibility for them.

All they need now is a SF. . . . .hmmmmm.


_Come on home, LeBron. . . ._ -


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> Carmelo's a career 42% shooter when going head to head against Pierce...


The Celtics usually had someone to put on him though when they matched up, and Pierce isn't getting any younger.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Bynum,Varejao, and Irving, two of the three needs to stay healthy if they want to be in the playoffs.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

As long as boobie stays healthy they'll make the playoffs with ease.

EDIT: What the hell he's not on the Cavs anymore!?!?!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Im still taking Wiz/Raps/Pistons in 2 of the open playoff spots over the Cavs..Especially Pistons...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

lol, if Bynum is healthy the Cavs are going to be a top 4 team in the East. Kyrie/Bynum is a better pairing than what every team has barr the Heat and that's only because of LEBRON.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

You wanna fight dont you Magic?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

A healthy Bynum is an urban legend, a mythical creature brother. No different than what you see below.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Idk about Cleveland being top 4. Kyrie still has his flaws, he's still not a good playmaker, injury prone and an awful defender.

You know you have problems when your team's three best players are all injury prone. The odds of Kyrie, Bynum and Vaj all staying healthy are slim to none. But I hope they can remain healthy. Let's also not forget that their coach is Mike Brown.

Anyway, I don't think Cleveland is top 4. I'm sticking with Miami, Chicago, Indiana and Brooklyn as the top 4.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

hey, for all we know this is just another attempt to tank without actually looking like you're tanking by the cavs. CENTER/BACKUP CENTER OUT FOR THE WHOLE SEASON? GUESS WE DONT HAVE TO TRY ANYMORE. :troll WIGGINS



but seriously, you don't think Kyrie's outside touch and general offensive ability away from the rim won't complement Bynum's game perfectly?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Kyrie still has his flaws. He's injury prone, he's not a good playmaker and he's an awful defender.

I don't think the Cavs are top 4 unless Kyrie makes the leap as an elite player in his third year like CP3/Westbrook/Rose did.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ether said:


> I'm looking forward to Melo shit on Pierce every time the Nets/Knicks play. Seriously, they traded the one guy who could defend/slow him down.


Yet Melo still averaged 40 against us. 

KG vs Melo is more interesting though in terms of trash talking


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

KG gonna say his wife tastes like this frozen strawberry yogurt this time around.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Magic said:


> hey, for all we know this is just another attempt to tank without actually looking like you're tanking by the cavs. CENTER/BACKUP CENTER OUT FOR THE WHOLE SEASON? GUESS WE DONT HAVE TO TRY ANYMORE. :troll WIGGINS
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously, you don't think Kyrie's outside touch and general offensive ability away from the rim won't complement Bynum's game perfectly?


....


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



WWF said:


> Lakers won't be bad enough to get him, tho.


Depends on how much time KOBE misses tbh.


Nash is too old now and I can't see PAU by himself carry us to a playoff spot. Not too mention all 3 of those guys are free agents next year, it's time to tank and rebuild for the future imo.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Isn't Nash the only person on the current rostr under contract next year?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I thought his contract was for two years, I could be wrong.

The guy is 39 though, way too old to be the starting point guard of any team, he should be our sixth man at best tbh. We're gonna have to rebuild soon anyways, bryant is not getting any younger plus he's on the last year of his contract. I'm sure he'll resign with us and retire here but that's not the point, we need to find another superstar and people won't be interested to come here via free agency if we suck.

Time to rebuild soon imo.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I think Nash has 2 years left on his contract, not sure tho. 

Nash was the one dude I would've loved to seen win a ring. 

GOATing in the 05 playoffs.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

lakers are in trouble for awhile. i don't think they'll be able to lure the free agents in just because of the simple fact it's los angelas, one of the 2 most storied franchises in league history. whose gonna wanna play with a post acl tear kobe? he's still gonna want all his shots despite the fact that he'll probably be half the player he needs to be for them to win. can't return to form when u tear your acl that late in your career. wouldn't surprise me if he leaves the lakers next year to try to get one more title before he retires. all the lakers really have now is pau. without him, they have as good as chance as any of the bottom feeders to get wiggins. if they were smart they'd trade him for future 1st round picks. celtics are in much better shape.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I agree with chico if the Lakers we're smart we'd trade PAU get some good picks for him and tank.

Los Angeles may be cool and all but without a good team infront of us we're the new clippers.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Bargs wearing number 77 with the Knicks. What a jobber.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

:ti


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Who cares.

As long as he doesn't start, he can't be any worse than Novak was last season. That was terrible.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I legit feel bad for Nate Robinson.

He was one of the best 6th men in the game last year but this offseason it seems like the same old, same old, with Nate getting the short end of the stick. You could argue he was the best player on the Bulls during their playoff run and he's still getting no love. Is it because of his height? Is it because of his past immaturity issues? Idk, but it sucks.

Although I would love to see him return to Chicago, I'd also like to see him get a pay-day. He gets one year, vet's min. deals every year when he's one of the best backup PG's in the league. It makes no sense.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Ether said:


> Who cares.
> 
> As long as he doesn't start, he can't be any worse than Novak was last season. That was terrible.


I care, it's an embarrassing number and he should be mocked.

[email protected]


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

FIRE YOUR AGENT TONY ALLEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FIRE HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Why?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Every new deal that comes out, makes his look worse..Teague getting 8 mil a yr from Milwaukee? Come on...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I think the Teague deal is fair.

But TA only got like $5 mil a year right? Yeah he definitely could've gotten more unless he took a paycut to stay in Memphis,


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Yeah thats it..Im gonna complain in next year's thread every time I see him play or someone brings the Griz up...That is an travesty of a deal in this market...


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

the assassin(ta) doesn't know any better, plus he's loyal. bargs has been thrown to the wolves in ny, he's gonna draw more criticism/hatred than any player in a long time if he gets a decent amount of playing time. it probably won't affect him though since it is bargs we're talking about. and at least novak does 1 thing really well, you'll be missing him soon.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

That's a bargain for Memphis if he didn't take a paycut. Arguably the best perimeter defender in the NBA only making $5 mil per year? Where they do that at?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> I legit feel bad for Nate Robinson.
> 
> He was one of the best 6th men in the game last year but this offseason it seems like the same old, same old, with Nate getting the short end of the stick. You could argue he was the best player on the Bulls during their playoff run and he's still getting no love. Is it because of his height? Is it because of his past immaturity issues? Idk, but it sucks.
> 
> Although I would love to see him return to Chicago, I'd also like to see him get a pay-day. He gets one year, vet's min. deals every year when he's one of the best backup PG's in the league. It makes no sense.


I really want him back in Chicago. He'd be a great bench scorer with the second unit and potentially a neat role as PG when Rose plays SG in a smaller lineup. I feel bad that he isn't getting any big offers, but the fewer offers he gets, the better chance he returns to Chicago.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

New single ANDREA PUNANI released by Knicks sometime next year, calling it. I'm bombin' threes from every which angle. 

Why'd she pick 77? 

3PM next year? Amount of times he shoots a long J with a 6'2" guard on him? Number of assignments blown on defense in 1 game? Number of rebounds in half a season?



Notorious said:


> I legit feel bad for Nate Robinson.
> 
> He was one of the best 6th men in the game last year but this offseason it seems like the same old, same old, *with Nate getting the short end of the stick.* You could argue he was the best player on the Bulls during their playoff run and he's still getting no love. Is it because of his height? Is it because of his past immaturity issues? Idk, but it sucks.
> 
> Although I would love to see him return to Chicago, I'd also like to see him get a pay-day. He gets one year, vet's min. deals every year when he's one of the best backup PG's in the league. It makes no sense.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I don't think anything can top the JR Smith song


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



MetalX said:


> I agree with chico if the Lakers we're smart we'd trade PAU get some good picks for him and tank.
> 
> Los Angeles may be cool and all but without a good team infront of us we're the new clippers.


hey you know that guy Kobe with all that sway in LA that is more loved than any other LA athlete ever? Yeah, that guy would be really really really mad if we traded Pau and attempted to tank. Really mad. And in a contract year where he could technically leave, you don't want to be getting Kobe really really really mad.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Lakers need to think more about the future of their team than making Kobe happy.


----------



## GoDJ757 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Bynum turned down Dallas in favor of Cleveland. I think the Cavs will compete for a playoff spot this year, if the can stay healthy.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Stall_19 said:


> Lakers need to think more about the future of their team than making Kobe happy.


our future will be fine. I really don't care if you guys think Lakers are like every other franchise because it's pretty well known that they're not judging from their history. I'll assume 70 years of history won't fail us this time around so I have a lot of HOPE for our future.


and making Kobe happy is pretty important. Once again, he's more popular than any other Laker from the past and has more sway than you realize. this is the same guy that the lakers chose over Phil/Shaq and the city still loved him. Pissing him off to attempt to tank when he clearly doesn't want to do that at this point in his career(and no fan wants to see him go out like that) would be incredibly stupid.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> I legit feel bad for Nate Robinson.
> 
> He was one of the best 6th men in the game last year but this offseason it seems like the same old, same old, with Nate getting the short end of the stick. You could argue he was the best player on the Bulls during their playoff run and he's still getting no love. Is it because of his height? Is it because of his past immaturity issues? Idk, but it sucks.
> 
> Although I would love to see him return to Chicago, I'd also like to see him get a pay-day. He gets one year, vet's min. deals every year when he's one of the best backup PG's in the league. It makes no sense.


I understand no team jumping out of your set to get you must hurt, but lets not feel sorry for a guy making a million a year. That's a lot of money for anybody,


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Bynum better fucking get hurt. If this affects Thompson/Bennett's minutes :cuss:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



GoDJ757 said:


> Bynum turned down Dallas in favor of Cleveland. I think the Cavs will compete for a playoff spot this year, if the can stay healthy.


Didnt they offer wayyy less? Or did they offer 0 guaranteed?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Lawson/Miller/Green (possibly D-League)
Foye/Fournier
Gallo (when he returns)/Chandler/Hamilton
Faried/Arthur/Randolph
Javale/Hickson (man up and play C)/Mozzy

I don't hate that. It's not going to bring them anywhere but it's at least a team I can sit down and enjoy. And if for some reason their chemistry is amazing, maybe they make a run.

- Gallo is coming back earlier than expected and that's certainly a plus.

- Gonna miss Corey Brewer. He wasn't amazing or anything but he could bring them back into a game as a spark off the bench.

- Arthur is a nice pick up but I was really hoping for Randolph to get some time. Front court seems crowded as fuck at the moment. The only plus is that we can possibly find two guys that feed off each other well.

- Hickson needs to just play center, imo. Too many PFs as it is and he's the one with experience at center. 

- Dunno what their cap space is looking like at the moment but a SG that can go over Foye/Fournier.

- My projection: Best case scenario is 6th seed, worst case is 10th place or so. 

- I fear that they become one of those teams that gets stuck in the middle of the league for a little too long.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Mozzy is gone back to Europe Brye

Thanks for Iggy though


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Mozzy is gone back to Europe Brye
> 
> Thanks for Iggy though


Was not aware of that. Definitely need Hickson to play center again then.

And . Still hurts.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



> Kobe Bryant could sign for veteran's minimum during the 14-15 NBA season to increase the Los Angeles Lakers' cap space. Bryant could then re-sign with the Lakers in 2015 offseason for a maximum salary of $19.5 million because the team would retain his Bird rights.
> 
> "I’m not taking any at all – that’s the negotiation that you have to have," Bryant said. "For me to sit here and say, ‘Oh yeah, I’m just going to take a huge pay cut. Nah, I’m going to try to get as much as I possibly can.”
> 
> ...


 Kobe and Nash alone is 46 million right there. I think Nash would take a paycut if he had to, because the dude wants to compete for a championship before his career ends. 

Lakers will only have somewhere around twelve mill to spend, assuming they don't re-sign Pau. Like LeBron, Melo will be leaving around 40 million on the table if he signs with the Lakers.

We'll see how it plays out, but I don't think Melo will take the pay-cut. Could be completely wrong though, as many people in 2010 didn't think Bron/Wade/Bosh would take paycuts, and in 2013 with Howard.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

sanders, ilyasova, kirilenko, mayo, teague.

pachulia, henson, delfino, ridnour.

please.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Billups back to the Pistons on a 2 year deal. Great deal for his leadership alone. That team was certainly lacking in that regard.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The Bucks love the treadmill.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Dumars bringing the band back together. First Rasheed as an assistant, now Billups.

I heard Rip got waived. Might be time to call him up :kobe3


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Iggy just called Steph Curry the 2nd coming of Jesus...Yeah, compare a guy who can barely walk on a court without hurting his ankle, to a guy who can walk on water


Why does Detroit have Drummond playing in Summer League? Save him for the real deal...please


:lmao :lmao at Kidd leaving Summer League game to take a phone call


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Shaq is tryna get Dwight in the fuck Shaq mode. :bosh






Also drops his starting 5. 

Magic
Jordan
Bird
Barkley
Hakeem

Shocked he picked Barkley over Duncan, never got the feeling he liked Chuck all that much with how they talk on TNT.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Shaq was just scurred Barkley would spear him again if he wasn't on his 5


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Nick Young to the Lakers.

So now they have Kobe in the starting lineup and a player who thinks he's Kobe coming off the bench....

In all seriousness, he's a scoring punch off the bench and if they got him for the minimum, then that's a pretty good pickup.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Was hoping Billups would sign with the Nets as they're really thin on the backcourt. Not surprised he goes with the Pistons though. He still thinks its 2004.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Shaq is tryna get Dwight in the fuck Shaq mode. :bosh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kenny said with Shaq/Chuck its more competitive ego stuff than them disliking each other..He probably didnt put Duncan on his list because of how much he despises him from a competitive stand point. He's always said post-Lakers days he more concerned with how many rings Duncan got than anyone else including Kobe, because he felt if Duncan got more, he'd be considered the most dominant big man of his era..He probably wanted Miami to be the Spurs more than anyone


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

AK-47 to the Nets for the MMLE.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Notorious said:


> AK-47 to the Nets for the MMLE.


Lolwut? Mini Mle that's a bargain.

Don't know why he would opt of 10 mill to get 3 mill but I'm not complaining


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

because he wants to win?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

The Russian is most likely paying him under the table as well


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



HeatWave said:


> Kenny said with Shaq/Chuck its more competitive ego stuff than them disliking each other..He probably didnt put Duncan on his list because of how much he despises him from a competitive stand point. He's always said post-Lakers days he more concerned with how many rings Duncan got than anyone else including Kobe, because he felt if Duncan got more, he'd be considered the most dominant big man of his era..He probably wanted Miami to be the Spurs more than anyone


Good point, makes sense.

I wonder why he says Hakeem was the only one he couldn't intimdate tho, when did Shaq ever intimidate Duncan?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Magic said:


> because he wants to win?


If you told me this 3 years ago I would of laughed


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*





Don't know if anyone saw this.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



SoupBro said:


> Don't know if anyone saw this.


Yep, now waiting for the album to drop


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*






how did I never see this? :lmao, Wade must be slowing down with those groupies


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

He's not no LeBron. 

DAMN 

Thank you. 

:lelbron


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Don't like him that much, but I really didn't think LeBron's rap was that bad. He and Durant both have some flow to be honest.

In other news, Nets' management reportedly "confident" they can beat the Bulls' backups with this squad.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> I wonder why he says Hakeem was the only one he couldn't intimdate tho, when did Shaq ever intimidate Duncan?


I think he means legit center wise..I dont think Shaq and Duncan guarded each other THAT much in their time, did they?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



HeatWave said:


> I think he means legit center wise..I dont think Shaq and Duncan guarded each other THAT much in their time, did they?


I think they were matched up quite a bit especially after Robinson's minutes were reduced. Guys like Rasho, Rose etc took on Shaq too but TD/Shaq definitely guarded each other for stretches.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Ether said:


> how did I never see this? :lmao, Wade must be slowing down with those groupies


Gold :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

METTA NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

God damn they did it


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Metta should have his number retired for Game 7 alone.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Raise your hand if you had Lionel Hollins and/or George Karl heading into next season unemployed


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Hollins No Karl yes


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ether said:


>


He's looked good out there. It looks like the Magic are trying to make him a PG. 

Which at fist seemed odd, but I think it would work with him making the transition in his first few seasons like Westbrook

Surprised tbh. Grizzlies should have kept Hollins. Thought BK would snatch him up.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Artest.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Raptors sign Dwight Buycks, OKC's backup summer league PG. :mark: Julyan Stone AND Dwight Buycks in one off-seaseon?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

The Thunder are the Orlando Summer League champions.

Too bad that's the only title they'll be getting this season :ti


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> The Thunder are the Orlando Summer League champions.
> 
> Too bad that's the only title they'll be getting this season :ti










:ti


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

#MontaHaveItAll to the Mavs on a 3 year, $30 mil deal.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> The Thunder are the Orlando Summer League champions.
> 
> Too bad that's the only title they'll be getting this season :ti





Amazing_Cult said:


> :ti


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Any team want Granger yet? Please?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Looks like other NBA execs are also skeptical of how the Nets got AK-47 at such a paycut...

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--n...ses-suspicions-from-nba-rivals-180604173.html


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



RyanPelley said:


> Any team want Granger yet? Please?


Is t a reliable scorer off the be ch just what you guys need?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Does anyone know if Tracy McGrady is staying with the spurs? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Punked Up said:


> Is t a reliable scorer off the be ch just what you guys need?


$14 mill a year though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

This shit here...



> Baron Davis subtly mentioned that he had a run-in with aliens in a recent podcast.
> 
> The former Knicks guard, who traveled with the team often last season despite being injured, told the WestCoastRydaz.com about the incident.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> This shit here...



:lmao

I believe him, I seen some alien before to


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

:bosh @ the B-Diddy story. 



> The estranged, soon-to-be ex-wife of NBA superstar Tim Duncan is insinuating that he may be gay as part of their ever-growing bitter divorce proceedings.
> 
> Attorneys for Amy Duncan are claiming she has long suspected her NBA All-Star husband might at least be bisexual and in a “longtime relationship with a man he met back in college.”
> 
> ...


http://www.sportsworldnews.com/arti...e-update-does-wife-believe-spurs-star-gay.htm


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Awww fuck Baron, don't let it come to this. I don't wanna see him become "that crazy guy who played in the NBA".


@Bros article, unless there's more to her story i say she's full of shit. Having a friend=gay?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Well, if you fuck him, then yes.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

B-Diddy been hanging with Steve Franchise and they're clearly on the same type of stuff. As for the TD story, there's some cred to it imo. I mean we all saw how hard he fucked Bosh in the finals.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> Looks like other NBA execs are also skeptical of how the Nets got AK-47 at such a paycut...
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--n...ses-suspicions-from-nba-rivals-180604173.html


Yet no one questions Nick Young to the Lakers.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



ESPN Stats & Info said:


> Victor Oladipo led Orlando Summer League in isolation points (21). He was the only player w/ 10 iso plays to score more than 1 pt per play.





ESPN Stats & Info said:


> Victor Oladipo allowed fewest points per play as on-ball defender in Orlando Summer League (min. 25 plays). Allowed 0.53 PPP, 28.6 FG pct.


OLADIPO! :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Metta is gone :kobe5


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

NOOOOOOOO

LARKIN broke his ankle in practice. :mcgee1


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



BLEACH said:


> Yet no one questions Nick Young to the Lakers.


because lakers dont pay people under the table and dont have the same type of owner as the NETS. this was a stupid statement.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Jim Buss is running with the Yakuza brothers.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Magic said:


> because lakers dont pay people under the table and dont have the same type of owner as the NETS. this was a stupid statement.


What evidence do you have to support this claim.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

What evidence do I have to support that the Lakers dont pay players under the table...you realize you're supposed to provide the evidence?


The Nets owner and AK have a former relationship because AK played for his russian team. They're both russians. The way the nets owner amassed his wealth is very questionable. The way he throws around money as if it's nothing so he can win a championship is very much known among everyone. The fact a player that just went from being paid 10 million to 3 million is extremely weird considering the talent AK possesses. And all of this was mentioned in the article Woj posted, maybe you should give it a read. :kobe8


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Again Nick Young is going from 5-6 million a year to a Vet minimum so he play for his home state team. Maybe it hasn't occurred too you that AK-47 would be comfortable taking a pay cut playing playing for acontender and a team owned by a fellow Russian in Prokhorov? this is just another example of teams crying foul over jealously ie Miami acquiring there Big 3.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Magic said:


> What evidence do I have to support that the Lakers dont pay players under the table...you realize you're supposed to provide the evidence?
> 
> 
> The Nets owner and AK have a former relationship because AK played for his russian team. They're both russians. The way the nets owner amassed his wealth is very questionable. The way he throws around money as if it's nothing so he can win a championship is very much known among everyone. The fact a player that just went from being paid 10 million to 3 million is extremely weird considering the talent AK possesses. And all of this was mentioned in the article Woj posted, maybe you should give it a read. :kobe8


He took a pay cut to play for a winning team. That has been done many times before. Ray Allen did it last year with the Heat. Karl Malone and Gary Patton did it to. Dwight Howard just gave up thirty million so should his signing be questioned to? He has a relationship with the owner but Pat Riley lures guys to Miami with his past as well. To me this is no different then friends signing with teams to play with friends.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

All the guys you just mentioned didn't take a huge pay cut to play backup to a guy that they're probably better than(yeah AK is probably better than Pierce at this point, COME AT ME NOTO). 


I don't exactly think they have cheated, but it wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Prok showed AK47 to his now wife
There relationship is more than just Russian basketball.

Plus Nets pitched to him, fight for a title this year and he can still get a multi year deal after the season.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Pierce>AK and that's The Truth :cool2

Also on a side note does anyone know if the veterans minimum is still 1.2 mil?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

he can a mult-year deal worth almost nothing since they dont have his birdrights. 


not that it matters, nets literally won't do shit this season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

He took a pay cut to LEAVE a winning team. There's no doubt in my mind, and the minds of many people, that the Timberwolves would've been a damn good team this year, especially with the addition of Kevin Martin. It makes no sense to just leave that team, and sign with the Nets. It's stupid not to speculate that there's some ulterior motive to him signing with Prokhorov's team. 

It just doesn't make sense to leave $7 Million on the table to leave what'd be a winning team, to come off of the bench in Brooklyn.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Magic said:


> he can a mult-year deal worth almost nothing since they dont have his birdrights.
> 
> 
> not that it matters, nets literally won't do shit this season.


Ugh AK can still get a multi year deal. Doesn't have to be from BK


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I wouldn't consider the T-Wolves title contenders at all yet.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I didn't say that they were, but do you honestly expect the Nets to be?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

The Nets are a 2nd round exit IMO.

They're not better than Miami or healthy Chicago and I think they're on par with Indiana.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Nets are still a lot better then the T-Wolves.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

There pretty darn close honestly.

Its just a deep team. If they don't get to the ECF IMO it would be considered a fail.

In reply to WWF


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

There's definitely a lot of money invested in the team this year.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Minnesota isn't even a playoff team yet. No team that made the playoffs in the West last year got worse except Denver. In fact Houston and Golden State who were 6 & 8 improved. New Orleans improved as well. I just don't see Minnesota being any better than 9 or 10


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Dissapointed that Bennett isn't playing in SL. Hopefully he's healed up in time for the FIBA Americas tournament and suits up for the Canucks


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Talent certainly helps, but it doesn't just win you easy titles. They have a 1 year window and to do it they'd have to be very healthy all year (not going to happen). If Wade/Lebron/Bosh all at the top of their game couldn't win in their 1st year together (when they were #1/#2-4/#8-12 in the league) then a washed up JJ/Pierce/KG/Terry with Deron Williams and Brook Lopez can't either. They have no chance against Miami (Miami in 4 or 5), and I'd still take the Bulls or Pacers over them now that the Pacers have Cope/Granger off the bench. Not to mention Spoelstra/Vogel/Thibs>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Kidd all day.

In a 7 game series, I'd take Indiana, Miami, Chicago, San Antonio, LAC or OKC over the Nets. Not to mention the other 5 teams where it's no easy victory.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Dark Church said:


> Minnesota isn't even a playoff team yet. No team that made the playoffs in the West last year got worse except Denver. In fact Houston and Golden State who were 6 & 8 improved. New Orleans improved as well. I just don't see Minnesota being any better than 9 or 10


Umm the Lakers?

But here's the thing about the Wolves. They're not as bad as their record indicates. They've been decimated by injuries for the last two seasons.

In the 2011-12 season they were on pace to make the playoffs until Ricky Rubio tore his ACL. This season Kevin Love only played 18 games and in those he played through a broken hand which resulted in him making his injury worse, Ricky Rubio missed the first 2 months with a torn ACL and was slow to return to his previous form. I don't think Rubio and Kevin Love even played a game together.

The Wolves if healthy are a playoff team for sure.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

So Lance Stephenson will start over Granger?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Xile44 said:


> So Lance Stephenson will start over Granger?


I'm split on the whole Stephenson/Granger thing.

On one hand George at SF is able to play his natural position and the position he's better at. But on the other hand, George & Granger were a good duo together and I think Stephenson is better for a 6th man role than Granger.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Notorious said:


> I'm split on the whole Stephenson/Granger thing.
> 
> On one hand George at SF is able to play his natural position and the position he's better at. But on the other hand, George & Granger were a good duo together and I think Stephenson is better for a 6th man role than Granger.


I think that to but if they can Flip Granger for a true PG, that"d be great. A true play maker is what's holding them back. Hill is find but he can be used off the bench or moved to 2 guard


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Khalif Wyatt is probably having the best summer league of anybody, with Oladipo right there. 

Disappointed in guys like Michael Snaer who is showing nothing. Kenny Boynton didn't even make the Lakers 15-man summer team. I don't see Julian Gamble on anybody's roster either. Trey Burke is proving all of the GMs right with his horrible showings. 

Durand Scott debuts next with the Spur's Vegas team. :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

As much as I like Durand, I don't expect much from him. Sucks that Larkin broke his ankle, too. 

Anyways, who's Kadji playing for?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Kadji is playing for Cleveland


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Oh, nice. I can see him carving out a niche for himself in the League.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

lolmavs

Just saw this on RealGM. They didn't bring back Tyson Chandler because they wanted cap flexibility to go after the likes of Deron/Dwight/CP3 but instead got none of them and ended up with Jose Calderon and Monta Ellis. lolmavs.

And that Dallas defense next year will be WOAT. Calderon, Ellis and Dirk in the same starting lineup. And lord knows who their starting center will be.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

The Mavs need to sign Dalembert quickly. He's the best defensive big out there and they could get him without breaking the bank


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



WWF said:


> As much as I like Durand, I don't expect much from him. Sucks that Larkin broke his ankle, too.
> 
> Anyways, who's Kadji playing for?


Durand's got the tools, just inconsistent. Wouldn't hurt to maybe add a few pounds either. He never truly developed his shot at Miami. Dribbles and creation for days though.

Kadji is on the Cavs, he fouled out and only had like 6 points. Still trying to be Kevin Durant and going 0-3 from deep. I think he'll get it going tomorrow. He did have a nice And-1. 

On a side note, Matt Dellavedova looked really good for the Cavs. Just his first game, but he looks like he's going to be making a team. Looked like he was playing alone at times out there.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Dont disrespect my Minority Timberwolves..


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



RyanPelley said:


> $14 mill a year though.


Yeah, I'd just hold onto him though. His market value won't be high enou to warrant a trade. But, if you can get a backup PG who doesn't turn it over every time up the floor, you'll be right in contention again. Copeland was a huge addition.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

My fandom for the Knicks has really waned as of the last few years, but I have one more uneducated, drunken Knicks fan type trade idea:

If the Celtics would deal Rondo for the tank, and plan on being bad for another few years, would they do;

Amare, Shumpert, 2018 first for Rondo + about 6 million in scrubs and bad contracts?

They acquire a pick that may be in the lottery by then (and the Celtics would be good by then too), a big expiring after next year when they will likely still suck, and a top perimeter defender for Rondo. They win long term, and the Knicks can make a run with Melo/Chandler/Rondo/scrubs.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I don't see any situation that involves trading Rondo that doesn't get the Celtics an unprotected 2014 draft pick in return. Teams just can't trade away their big stars like that without immediate return.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

First off, the odds that someone trades for Amar'e are slim to none.

Secondly, Danny Ainge would prefer to not trade Rondo and if he does he's trading him for a great young player or a package for multiple prospects or a top 5 pick. He's not trading Rondo for a package built around Amar'e. Especially when he'd prefer to not trade Rondo.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> First off, the odds that someone trades for Amar'e are slim to none.
> 
> Secondly, Danny Ainge would prefer to not trade Rondo and if he does he's trading him for a great young player or a package for multiple prospects or a top 5 pick. He's not trading Rondo for a package built around Amar'e. Especially when he'd prefer to not trade Rondo.


Does Rondo want to stay through a 2-3 year rebuild? I'd consider Shumpert a very good to great young player, although he's still a tier below the Butlers and Kawhis. Amare is gonna be a big expirer, so I don't see why they wouldn't take him to rebuild with/clear cap for a run. But yeah, no pick right away for a top player is tough. It's the Knicks though, so a likely top 10 pick at a time when the Celts would already be really good would have to settle. I don't think a competent GM like Ainge let's it happen. Worth a shot tough. Maybe if the Knicks throw in a guy like Felton and take on Gerald Wallace? Eh, doubt it. More plausible than some Amare trades though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

We'll have to see. Everyone's making assumptions about how Rondo will react to a rebuild, but so far Rondo has had a positive attitude and is quite excited about the team officially being his, the youth movement and the hiring of Brad Stevens. Danny Ainge doesn't have any plans of trading him at the moment and that's just how it is.

The Knicks just don't have the pieces to trade for Rondo. And as much as I like Shumpert, the Celtics already have a "Shumpert" in Avery Bradley.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> We'll have to see. Everyone's making assumptions about how Rondo will react to a rebuild, but so far Rondo has had a positive attitude and is quite excited about the team officially being his, the youth movement and the hiring of Brad Stevens. Danny Ainge doesn't have any plans of trading him at the moment and that's just how it is.
> 
> The Knicks just don't have the pieces to trade for Rondo. And as much as I like Shumpert, the Celtics already have a "Shumpert" in Avery Bradley.


Rondo + Parker actually seems like a pretty awesome combo to me. Is Fab Melo any good? Like, serious prospect? People seem to have hopes for him even though he didnt play this year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Fab Melo has a legit argument as the worst player in NBA history.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Jabari Parker, that is.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> Fab Melo has a legit argument as the worst player in NBA history.


I guess the conversation I was reading about his potential on another thread was sarcasm.

Fpalm at myself.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

While Fab Melo is dreadful, I can't wait to see KELLY KELLY OLYNYK play this season. Totally drafting him and Oladipo on my fantasy teams this year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Punked Up said:


> I guess the conversation I was reading about his potential on another thread was sarcasm.
> 
> Fpalm at myself.


lel

He's got potential to be a great shot blocker but that's where it ends for him.

You get a guy that's dumber than JaVale McGee, unorthodox, undisciplined, doesn't have a postgame, can't shoot, struggles to make wide open layups, has butter fingers, isn't a good rebounder, isn't a good passer and has potential to be a great shot blocker but is highly undisciplined at that aspect and just throws himself at every shot.

Fab Melo is so awful. Like awful. Worse than Daniel Orton.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Really hope the Nets fail in the next few years, Garnett and Pierce retire and the franchise is fucked for the next decade.


----------



## Bubba-3D (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

My Warriors are looking good!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Aid180 said:


> While Fab Melo is dreadful, I can't wait to see KELLY KELLY OLYNYK play this season. Totally drafting him and Oladipo on my fantasy teams this year.


Olynyk has looked really good in summer league. 

Colton Iverson has played well for the C's team too, doubt they'll take him but he should get a look or two elsewhere.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Iverson was the C's 2nd round pick and considering the lack of centers on the team, he'll probably make it.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> Iverson was the C's 2nd round pick and considering the lack of centers on the team, he'll probably make it.


Yeah my bad, but I was just reading about how they may not sign him this year because of all of their guaranteed contracts and what not so it made me think he was undrafted.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Joel Anthony said:


> Yeah my bad, but I was just reading about how they may not sign him this year because of all of their guaranteed contracts and what not so it made me think he was undrafted.


Well prior to Summer League he said that he planned to play in Europe this upcoming season and come to the NBA for the 14-15 season, I don't know if that's changed or not.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Olynyk hyped to all hell for nothing. Defense is half the game. He can score at least. How is he on the boards?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Punked Up said:


> Olynyk hyped to all hell for nothing. Defense is half the game. He can score at least. How is he on the boards?


He's decent on the boards but for his height he should have been averaging a double double at Gonzaga which he didn't. In fact, was only grabbing 7 a game. To me he's soft on defense and against tougher opponents will probably turn Bosh-esque in the rebounding department.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Who cares about those people Fab Melo, Kelly Olynyk, Colton Iverson etc. It's all about PHIL PRESSEY!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



StarzNBarz said:


> Who cares about those people Fab Melo, Kelly Olynyk, Colton Iverson etc. It's all about PHIL PRESSEY!


He's turning the ball over a lot but he's been shooting the ball well and filling up the stat sheets otherwise. Also making some key plays.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Olynyk screams Bargnani to me.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Remaining NBA Free Agents

Guards:
Monta Ellis
Mo Williams
Brandon Jennings (restricted)
Chauncey Billups
Nate Robinson
Beno Udrih
Aaron Brooks
DJ Augustin
Derek Fisher
Keyon Dooling
Jannero Pargo
Jamaal Tinsley
John Lucas
Chris Duhon
Darius Morris
Rodrigue Beaubois
Ben Hansbrough
Ronnie Brewer
Gerald Henderson (restricted)
Gary Neal (restricted)
Tracy McGrady
Richard Hamilton
Marquis Daniels
Leandro Barbosa
Dahntay Jones
Daniel Gibson
Alan Anderson
Terrence Williams
Sasha Vujacic
Delonte West
Jerry Stackhouse
Cartier Martin
Elliot Williams
Michael Redd
Chris Douglas-Roberts
Roger Mason
DeQuan Jones
Mickael Gelabale

Forwards:
Stephen Jackson
Austin Daye
Ryan Gomes
Devin Ebanks
Vladimir Radmanovic
James Johnson
Wesley Johnson
Mickael Pietrus
Josh Howard
Sam Young
Daequan Cook
Luke Babbitt
Corey Maggette
Luke Walton
James White
Elton Brand
Lamar Odom
DeJuan Blair
Jason Maxiell
Antawn Jamison
Kenyon Martin
Ivan Johnson
Hakim Warrick
Anthony Tolliver
Chris Wilcox
Lou Amundson
Lance Thomas
DeJuan Summers

Centers:
Samuel Dalembert
Brandan Wright
Byron Mullens
Timofey Mozgov (Restricted)
Greg Oden
Johan Petro
Hamed Haddadi
Jason Collins
Kyrylo Fesenko
Cole Aldrich
Earl Barron
Joel Przybilla

Amnesty Waivers:
Tyrus Thomas
Metta World Peace


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Punked Up said:


> Olynyk screams Bargnani to me.


with a post game.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



BLEACH said:


> with a post game.


And not as good man to man D.

(Bargs gets a lot of deserved flack for his d, but his man to man d in the post is actually good. It's his hell D that makes you cry.)


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Tyler Durden said:


> Remaining NBA Free Agents
> 
> Guards:
> Monta Ellis
> ...


Isnt Ellis signing with the Mavs?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

The best way to explain Lakers & Rockets offseason:


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Considering both the Lakers AND Rockets will be 1st round exits in all likelihood, I don't think losing Dwight really sucks that much. 

Apparently OKC's draft pick was a "project"...

Does anyone really feel for Durant? If LeBron weren't in the league he'd be a 3x MVP with a ring and finals MVP by age 24. When it finally looks like they'll be good enough to triumph Miami, they lose Harden for SCRUBS and Westbrook is injured. Such a nice guy too.


----------



## Bubba-3D (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Dub¢ said:


> Isnt Ellis signing with the Mavs?


yes.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Punked Up said:


> Does anyone really feel for Durant? If LeBron weren't in the league he'd be a 3x MVP with a ring and finals MVP by age 24. When it finally looks like they'll be good enough to triumph Miami, they lose Harden for SCRUBS and Westbrook is injured. Such a nice guy too.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

What's funny about that? Its pretty much the truth except maybe the 3x MVP part. I know he finished 2nd place in 2010 but it seems suspect he'd win because he was on a 50 win team. I think the guys who had voted Bron in 1st place would've given it to either Kobe/Dwight.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

it's an assumption though. for all we know the bulls/celts/pacers could have beaten them if the heat didn't exist.

edit: pretty sure the spurs would have beaten them this season anyway.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I think they would've been the favorites because they were more talented than anyone else. 

Celts were too old and had some injuries. 

Bulls without Rose? Nah, they didn't even lose to Miami anyway. 

Pacers weren't as good as they were this year mainly because Hill as a starter was an upgrade over Collison, Stephenson improved a lot and George became an All-Star caliber player. 

Only Boston would've been a threat and I don't see them having enough offensive firepower.

EDIT: He did say he would've had 1 ring/finals MVP so I assume he was only talking about 2012.


----------



## Bubba-3D (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Punked Up said:


> Considering both the Lakers AND Rockets will be 1st round exits in all likelihood, I don't think losing Dwight really sucks that much.
> 
> Apparently OKC's draft pick was a "project"...
> 
> Does anyone really feel for Durant? If LeBron weren't in the league he'd be a 3x MVP with a ring and finals MVP by age 24. When it finally looks like they'll be good enough to triumph Miami, they lose Harden for SCRUBS and Westbrook is injured. Such a nice guy too.


Do you feel sorry for Stockton, Malone, Barkley & Ewing? They all got cock blocked by MJ & the Bulls.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Was watching summer league and they mentioned that the Hawks matched Teague's offer from the bucks. Makes sense as he's still pretty young and it wasn't ridiculous money.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> What's funny about that? Its pretty much the truth except maybe the 3x MVP part. I know he finished 2nd place in 2010 but it seems suspect he'd win because he was on a 50 win team. I think the guys who had voted Bron in 1st place would've given it to either Kobe/Dwight.


What's so funny about it? Feeling sorry for Durant #1..Then using the "he's a nice guy too" as an additional reason to feel sorry for him


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



HeatWave said:


> What's so funny about it? Feeling sorry for Durant #1..Then using the "he's a nice guy too" as an additional reason to feel sorry for him


Well, I don't really "feel sorry for him" he's a multimillionare with tons of accomplishments. You just can't help but wonder how decorated he'd be without LeBron in the league. Same goes for some of Jordan's contemporaries, but none were finishing exactly in 2nd place with the same consistency Durant has. And yes, I feel more 'sorry' for Durant than I would, say, JR Smith if he were in his position, because Durant IS one of the nicest people in the game.

Durant = Yohan Blake.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

He's 24-25 man..he still has time


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



HeatWave said:


> What's so funny about it? Feeling sorry for Durant #1..Then using the "he's a nice guy too" as an additional reason to feel sorry for him


Oh nvm then. I thought you were lol'ing at his other statement.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Eh, LeBron won't be 34 till six years from now, and Jordan won his sixth at that age.

Durant's game won't really get worse from here on out, it just depends if he leaves the Thunder or not.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Durant is our gen's Malone, never gonna win one.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Far too early to call him a Karl Malone type. He's got many years left, not like he's at the tailend of his career.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

He will is he leaves Thunder and does what Lebron did


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Eh, LeBron won't be 34 till six years from now, and Jordan won his sixth at that age.
> 
> Durant's game won't really get worse from here on out, it just depends if he leaves the Thunder or not.


Lebron's also been in the league for 10 years already. That's not even close to a fair comparison.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Durant is our gen's Malone, never gonna win one.


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW....what a haymaker...


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Magic said:


> Lebron's also been in the league for 10 years already. That's not even close to a fair comparison.


I'm not saying LeBron would get there, I'm just saying how many years LeBron would probably still be in the picture of best player in the league.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I highly doubt Lebron's body can keep it up until he's 34, that's 16 years in the league bro. Lebron is a beast, but still human and all humans break down sooner or later.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

except tim duncan.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Magic said:


> I highly doubt Lebron's body can keep it up until he's 34, that's 16 years in the league bro. Lebron is a beast, but still human and all humans break down sooner or later.


Conditioning can do wonders. Karl Malone was still averaging 20/8/5 at 18 years in the league.

LeBron is similiar in games played, if you don't count the lock-out season.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

TD's body would've broken down a long time ago if Pop didn't start reducing his minutes since like 04. None of the other franchise players had that type of luxury. And even still, he's had multiple injuries over the years that have slowed him down.

Bron could still be one of the best players in the league around 34 if he really takes care of his body. Karl Malone is probably his best comparison in terms of body type (height, strength, weight) and he was still beasting around his 15th year in the league.

^beat me to it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

The only reason Malone/Stockton didn't get a ring was because of :jordan2

Jazz would have certainly won at least one championship if they didn't play Jordan's Bulls


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I never really bought that as an excuse. They had like 16 other years to win. I mean they lost in 94 and 95 to Hakeem's Rockets and MJ was swinging a bat in those years (he came back in 95 but nobody pretends it happened). They had a shit tonne of years to get it done but always came up short.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Nice stuff I saw from McCollum.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> I never really bought that as an excuse. They had like 16 other years to win. I mean they lost in 94 and 95 to Hakeem's Rockets and MJ was swinging a bat in those years (he came back in 95 but nobody pretends it happened). They had a shit tonne of years to get it done but always came up short.


Yea but I'm talking about in those two particular years if they played any other team, they probs would have won, just my prediction


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Early playoff exit here and there will do wonders for LeBron longevity wise...Everyone needs a break, shoot even Jordan went away...Late playoff runs + Olympics(Another in 3 yrs) will kill him..


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

So i watched Suns - Blazers and after the game they interviewed the Morris twins, and Markieff said that he asked the suns to trade for Marcus. Wow, i guess they really can't be apart from each other.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So the Lakers signed Wes Johnson to a one year deal. IIRC he played well during the 2nd half of last season once he got consistent minutes but yeah. I guess he'll backup whoever starts at SF.

Also the Hawks matched the Bucks offer sheet for Jeff Teague. So I guess Jennings back to Milwaukee it is.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> So i watched Suns - Blazers and after the game they interviewed the Morris twins, and Markieff said that he asked the suns to trade for Marcus. Wow, i guess they really can't be apart from each other.


Maybe they're dating.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nets will introduce Pierce, KG, AK47, Terry etc in a press conference which will take place on Thursday 12:00 PM live on ESPN

KG will wear # 2 in memory of late teammate, mentor and friend Malik Sealy.

Also NBA schedules will be announced on July 25th on NBA TV


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



> Derrick Rose has deemed himself 100 percent healthy and that he will play the first game of the regular season with the Chicago Bulls.
> 
> Rose was medically cleared to play last season, but did not return to game action.
> 
> Rose's first game back will be in the Bulls' preseason opener in Rio de Janeiro.


THE FUCKING HYPE. #THERETURN #REDKNIGHTRISES :rose1 :rose2


O wait I forgot everyone hates him now except me :side:


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> THE FUCKING HYPE. #THERETURN #REDKNIGHTRISES :rose1 :rose2
> 
> 
> O wait I forgot everyone hates him now except me :side:


People don't want to wait for greatness. :rose1


He is gonna be a lot better too, since because of the injury, he actually implemented weight training/etc. into his work-out.

Probably been working on that jumper too.

#TheReturn #BeastMode


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

True greatness requires no wait. :kobe8



Honestly, people that say a player will be BETTER after an ACL injury just come off laughably ignorant. There is absolutely no way of knowing until a player actually comes back and performs. Saying someone is better after an injury like that without watching them play is just retarded.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Amazing_Cult said:


> People don't want to wait for greatness. :rose1
> 
> 
> He is gonna be a lot better too, since because of the injury, he actually implemented weight training/etc. into his work-out.
> ...


I've said all along that I think he'll be better than he was pre-injury. Hope I'm right.

Of course it won't happen immediately due to rust but I think at worst he'll have an improved jumper, when it comes to improvements post-injury.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

RE-TEARS ACL IN PRACTICE :kobe3


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I don't see how you can predict Rose is going to be better after coming off such a serious injury. Before I didn't mind the fact that he may not be the same. But after the Playoff season shit, he better has come back to his normal level. I'm not cutting him any slack at all.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Magic said:


> Honestly, people that say a player will be BETTER after an ACL injury just come off laughably ignorant. There is absolutely no way of knowing until a player actually comes back and performs. Saying someone is better after an injury like that without watching them play is just retarded.


 Because Rose's game was pretty much 90% athleticism, and a serious injury like that is gonna make you play more safe, and open your game up. If you can't really run or jump as good, then by god that jumper is gonna be improved one way or another. The injury has caused him to actually weight train for once in his life, which can prevent injuries in the future and help cushion hits. 

Get out of here with that. This isn't the 80s and 90s where an ACL injury was basically it. A lot of players have come back from it, in different sports, from Jamal Crawford to the beast incarnate Adrian Peterson. The medical help available is top-notch, and for athletes of such high-caliber, they go to the best of the best.



Joel said:


> I don't see how you can predict Rose is going to be better after coming off such a serious injury. Before I didn't mind the fact that he may not be the same. But after the Playoff season shit, he better has come back to his normal level. I'm not cutting him any slack at all.


 :rose2 Cutting any slack? Really? He is literally the only consistent offensive threat that other teams will gameplan for, on a team that doesn't have many scorers, or a really good offensive system.

Playoff season shit? You wouldn't have been happy either way. He would have went onto the court, got injured or not the Derrick Rose people expect, and still lose. Or he would have gotten injured. In both cases, you would have probably blabbered something about how he shouldn't have come back so early, and should have waited.

We weren't going to make a Finals run even with a 100% Rose, so him not playing really didn't affect much. The team as it was constructed, still wasn't too deep. Thibs had to play most of our starters 38+ minutes a game just so we could even have a chance of winning.

I just thought he would come back better because his bread and butter was the driving game, and him being stronger than he was, with the weight training, would obviously help that. We already know the dude is a gym-rat, and with not being able to run, he probably worked on that jumper a bit more.

The fact you said you aren't cutting him any slack is :kobe, it still boggles me how you can say that about our best player since Jordan left, and is only 24.

Fuck outta here with your fickle outlook.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Amazing_Cult said:


> :rose2 Cutting any slack? Really? He is literally the only consistent offensive threat that other teams will gameplan for, on a team that doesn't have many scorers, or a really good offensive system.


I don't give a shit. If he doesn't play as good as he was before injury, I am not listening to any excuses whatsoever.



Amazing_Cult said:


> Playoff season shit? You wouldn't have been happy either way. He would have went onto the court, got injured or not the Derrick Rose people expect, and still lose. Or he would have gotten injured. In both cases, you would have probably blabbered something about how he shouldn't have come back so early, and should have waited.


No, I would have been happy to see him play. Even with him, we would not have probably beaten the Miami Heat, but I would have been happy to see him play and try.

He has the same chance of getting injured now, as he did in the Playoffs, so to hell with that bullshit outlook on the situation. Stop acting like he was still hurt. He was good to go. If he gets injured in the first pre game, are you going to say he came back too early?



Amazing_Cult said:


> We weren't going to make a Finals run even with a 100% Rose, so him not playing really didn't affect much. The team as it was constructed, still wasn't too deep. Thibs had to play most of our starters 38+ minutes a game just so we could even have a chance of winning.


That's not the point. The point is to go out there and help the team if you can. Rose could have. People like Deng who was sick in a bed could not. Or Hinrich who could barely walk. Noah played through injury through passion. Rose was one of the healthiest players we had. Close your eyes and choose to believe otherwise though.



Amazing_Cult said:


> I just thought he would come back better because his bread and butter was the driving game, and him being stronger than he was, with the weight training, would obviously help that. We already know the dude is a gym-rat, and with not being able to run, he probably worked on that jumper a bit more.


Doing it in training isn't the same as doing on the court gametime. As we saw, Rose was fine to practice with the team, but God forbit he take the last step and go on the court gametime.



Amazing_Cult said:


> The fact you said you aren't cutting him any slack is :kobe, it still boggles me how you can say that about our best player since Jordan left, and is only 24.
> 
> Fuck outta here with your fickle outlook.


I don't give a shit if he's the best player of all time. I support Chicago Bulls, not Derrick Rose. I don't ask for a player to play when they are injured/hurt. But Rose was healthy. This was all about his brand and not the Chicago Bulls. And that I can't accept.

Being aware and able to see, doesn't make you fickle. Go get some glasses fast. You desperately need them. Get a pair for Notorious too. Quick before both of you lose you sight forever.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I'm through with the Rose injury arguing. He didn't come back, you lost respect for him because he didn't, ok cool. Time to get over it.

Fact of the matter he is, he's set his return date and I look forward to being able to watch one of my favorite players play again.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

:curry2 not impressed by this D-Rose news.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Metta World Peace to the Knicks on a 2 year deal.

Elton Brand to the Hawks on a 1 year deal.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> I'm through with the Rose injury arguing. He didn't come back, you lost respect for him because he didn't, ok cool. Time to get over it.
> 
> Fact of the matter he is, he's set his return date and I look forward to being able to watch one of my favorite players play again.


Was over it too, but when being acused of being fickle by a very blind fan who puts player before franchise, then I gotta do some splainin'.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Boston's savior has arrived - VICTOR FAVERANI!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Meh. The past is the past. I am eagerly awaiting his return. It's been a few years since Rose had a healthy season. So I hope with all of this rest and training he's been doing, he'll be prepared for the season ahead.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



WWF said:


> Boston's savior has arrived - VICTOR FAVERANI!


Well he can't be much worse than our Brazilian center....


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Joel said:


> Was over it too, but when being acused of being fickle by a very blind fan who puts player before franchise, then I gotta do some splainin'.


 How did I become a blind fan who puts the player before the franchise?

Because frankly, the franchise or people running it have done a poor job of actually getting in a position to win for awhile now. Our biggest FA signing was Carlos Boozer who hasn't made an All-Star team since '08. 

Our bench keeps getting thinner and thinner every year, and we have so much money invested in our starter, we can't replicate the bench we had in '11.

FO signed Rip thinking the guy to take pressure off of Rose, when he had become injury prone, and didn't even look like a third option.

I defended Rose because I think the team as its currently constructed won't beat the Heat, or maybe even the Pacers, and him coming back in the season wouldn't have changed that.

It was better for him to become 100% confident in his ability to play than risk his health again.

Anywho, it was shallow/stupid of me to call you fickle, I am sorry.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



WWF said:


> Boston's savior has arrived - VICTOR FAVERANI!


It's actually VITOR not victor. Get it right.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Amazing_Cult said:


> How did I become a blind fan who puts the player before the franchise?
> 
> Because frankly, the franchise or people running it have done a poor job of actually getting in a position to win for awhile now. Our biggest FA signing was Carlos Boozer who hasn't made an All-Star team since '08.
> 
> ...


The bench last year was > than the 2011 bench. Boozer could have made the ASG this past year. You're an idiot.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Good to know that Rose has now confirmed when doctors told him months ago. 

DOC: Derrick you're 100% healthy. You can resume playing. Go win the Bulls a championship.

Rose: FUCK YOU BITCH. JESUS WILL TELL ME WHEN I'M 100% THEN I WILL TELL MY IMAGINARY FRIEND OSCAR THEN I'LL TELL YOU.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> THE FUCKING HYPE. #THERETURN #REDKNIGHTRISES :rose1 :rose2
> 
> 
> O wait I forgot everyone hates him now except me :side:


"He Rose on the 4858459495845th day"


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

once again, :ti at saying a player will be better than before. :ti even more because you mentioned AP whose recovery is nothing compared to what you have to go through in basketball. And :ti at saying medical science will allow him to be just as good as before and better because he can open his game up more; that doesn't change the fact he had a very major injury that could affect his athleticism in a major way.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

lol @ Adrian Peterson and "medical help"

PEDs brother.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



scrilla said:


> lol @ Adrian Peterson and "medical help"
> 
> PEDs brother.


TAKE IT BACK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

The 2013-14 New York Knicks: 

Carmelo Anthony
Tyson Chandler
JR Smith 
Iman Shumpert
Raymond Felton
Tim Hardaway Jr. 
CJ Leslie
Amare Stoudemire
Metta World Peace
Andrea Bargnani 
Kenyon Martin 
Pablo Prigioni


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



> J.R. Smith had patella tendon surgery & arthroscopy for a tear in the lateral meniscus, of his left knee, Knicks announce.





> The Knicks are saying J.R. could be out four months. How do you sign a guy to a four-year deal 10 days before major knee surgery?





> According to Knicks "J.R. Smith's injuries were chronic and gradually worsened." So why the heck did you give him a 4-yr contract? Holy crap





YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...This is why we laugh...THAT RIGHT THERE


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

This is almost as bad as the Eric Gordon, Kaman, Aminu one from a few years back :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hump is so awkward. Brooks actually wanted to be traded. 

Bogan's should be happy he's making 5 Mill.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Bogans is happy as hell on the inside. He's getting paid $5 mil more than he would've if he hit free agency.

:lmao at Brooks

And :lmao at Wallace no-showing


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*









:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

J.R. Smith had knee surgery earlier today and will be out for the next 3-4 months. So he'll likely miss all of training camp.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Dat facial expression. :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> Bogans is happy as hell on the inside. He's getting paid $5 mil more than he would've if he hit free agency.
> 
> :lmao at Brooks
> 
> And :lmao at Wallace no-showing


Wallace knows he's getting traded in the Rondo deal, so why bother.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

What is the Rondo deal?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

There is no Rondo deal.

Ainge isn't trading Rondo at this point in time unless someone gives him a great offer.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Nash/Kobe/Metta/Pau/Dwight
Blake/Nick Young/Wesley Johnson/Jordan Hill/Kaman 


you guys don't think that's better than what Houston has? I think that would have been a far better bench than we've had in years.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

What is that team's window?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Isn't the point to win now? That's a solid team with a solid bench. Health would probably be the biggest factor and Pringle's coaching.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

The point is to put yourself in a position to win for the length of his contract.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Who's to say they can't reload in the next two years?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Who's to say they will? Maybe he doesn't want to play with Kobe. Maybe he wants to play with Harden. 

lol I don't know why we are still talking about this. Dwight left, you were happy about it apparently. 

This is just the reaction of the Lakers' fan after his team was passed up on for the first time in history. Pretty much every other fan for any other team has dealt with this before.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I was just saying that looks like an appealing team. Sorry for commenting on an hypothetical situation, ILL NEVER DO IT AGAIN. :kobe


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I don't think it's a better situation.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I have a friend who's reacting the exact same way. Has never had to deal with a player leaving before, can't believe a player would pass on the Lakers. Things change, times change. It was bound to happen eventually.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

wat are you going on about?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

This is a new experience for you. Never dealt with it before. Say what you want. Maybe the Lakers aren't the team to play for anymore.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Rondo's getting traded in like Dec-Jan.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Danny Ainge would prefer to keep Rondo. Only way he's getting traded is if someone offers a great package or if he requests a trade because he doesn't want to go through a rebuild.

As of now Rondo has been positive about the team and is excited for the team to be officially his, the youth movement and working with Stevens.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Of course he would be publicly, but trading Rondo helps the rebuilding process.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Duplicate post.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Of course he would be publicly, but trading Rondo helps the rebuilding process.


Indeed it would and I'm not opposed to it all. I'd prefer being able to rebuild properly without trading Rondo like the Celtics did with Pierce during the mid 2000s.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

they didnt exactly do a great job until of rebuilding around Pierce until they traded for the big three. that probably won't happen again. :kobe8


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Magic said:


> they didnt exactly do a great job until of rebuilding around Pierce until they traded for the big three. that probably won't happen again. :kobe8


Ainge stockpiled on prospects and picks and shipped them off for Ray Allen and KG.

A package built around Jeff Green for Ray Allen
A package built around Al Jefferson for KG

That's what you do when you rebuild. You stockpile on assets and picks. Either they develop and turn you into a contender like OKC or you can use them to trade for a star or stars like Boston did.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Ujiri continues cleaning up BC's mess, amnesties Linas Kleiza. 

Doesn't put them below the cap but getting rid of a near useless player making around 5 mil a year is a good call IMO


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Joe Dumars is legit retarded.

Offering Brandon Knight and one expiring for Rondo. I know Rondo's value is low right now due to the ACL injury but that is a joke of an offer.

I wouldn't even trade Courtney Lee for Brandon Knight straight up. Let alone Rondo.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Lowry/ Buycks
DeRozan/Ross
Gay/Fields/Novak/Richardson
Johnson/Hansbrough/Acy
JONAS/Camby

One of those guys will obviously have to go from the dressed 12. Q-Rich or Acy most likely. From what's been reported Camby wants to be bought out so if that does happen they are going to need to add another back up centre.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



JM said:


> Lowry/ Buycks
> DeRozan/Ross
> Gay/Fields/Novak/Richardson
> Johnson/Hansbrough/Acy
> ...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



WWF said:


>


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



WWF said:


>


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Do you accept it, JM? Do you accept the 8th seed for the next 4 years?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

:artest


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

We will not be the 8th seed the next 4 years.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

5 years, sorry.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I'm going simply by probability. But you go and make an even more unlikely scenario.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Sorry, JIM. All that matters is that the Raptors will be mediocre for the foreseeable future, while Orlando and Boston are tanking, because they CARE about winning in the future. IF YOU AIN'T TANKIN', YOU AIN'T TRYIN'.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

What is the last team to actually successfully tank and rebuild to become an NBA Champion in the future. It doesn't work. This isn't the NHL.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

The Celtics...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

The Celtics had 2 top 10 picks, none of which were above the top 5. They lost less than 30 games once. That season they were also without Pierce for a month+ and Tony Allen missed half the year I do believe. They didn't tank, they rebuilt to win now via trades with teams that were looking to rebuild. Did they acquire Allen and Garnett by tanking? No. Garnett the traded a guy that wasn't even a top 10 pick and Allen they traded the guy they drafted in the one year they were awful.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



JM said:


> The Celtics had 2 top 10 picks, none of which were above the top 5. They lost less than 30 games once. That season they were also without Pierce for a month+ and Tony Allen missed half the year I do believe. They didn't tank, they rebuilt to win now via trades with teams that were looking to rebuild. Did they acquire Allen and Garnett by tanking? No. Garnett the traded a guy that wasn't even a top 10 pick and Allen they traded the guy they drafted in the one year they were awful.


The Celtics tanked one year, the 2006-07 season.

And during that year they used the pick they got due to tanking (Jeff Green) to trade for Ray Allen. If they don't tank, they don't get a top 5 pick and they don't get Ray Allen. If they don't get Ray Allen, then KG doesn't accept a trade to Boston.

So yes the Celtics tanking did lead to a championship.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

They didn't tank, they just weren't a good team compounded by the fact that they had injuries to their best players. They were also got the 5th pick and ya, regardless of how they played that was a bottom 5 team. Injuries etc got them to 2nd last.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

lel. You're really trying to tell me, a Celtics fan that the 06-07 Celtics didn't tank? Everyone knows they tanked that year. And they were not bad enough to be a bottom 5 team without tanking. The 05-06 Celtics won over 30 games with less talent than the 06-07 Celtics had. They would've been a 35-40 win team if they didn't tank.

Btw you do realize that Pierce missed more games than needed because the team was tanking right? Which is a common tactic that tanking teams do in sitting their best players for longer than needed so they can lose more games.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

garnett wanted out of minnesota. he approved the idea of going to boston so he could play alongside pierce. it had nothing to do with tanking. the wolves would have taken any picks to move him.

tanking doesn't get you anywhere. deal with it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

KG would not have come to Boston if the Ray Allen trade didn't happen. That is well documented.

KG would've ended up with the Bulls or Lakers if the Celtics didn't pull off the Ray Allen trade.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Yes I'm telling a Celtics fan that the Celtics didn't tank. 

There 05/06 team and 06/07 teams were essentially the same. The swapped Ricky etc for Wally etc part way through 05/06 which didn't do much of anything. They also weren't missing Paul Pierce for almost 2 months in 05/06. Tony Allen missed the rest of the season after he got hurt after Christmas. They were a bad bad team. Every year there are bad teams and every year someone has to come second last.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

there's a difference between tanking and trying to win but being genuinely awful which you guys were before garnett and allen arrived. you were essentially what the charlotte bobcats are now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

It's not like it wasn't just a gentle progression anyway, they went from 6th last to 2nd last with significant injuries. It's not like they went from a good squad to tanking in a season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

lel.

Yeah you guys are so right. The Celtics didn't tank at all. Celtic fans around the world are all just deluded. Common knowledge around Celtic boards was that the Celtics have tanked two seasons in their history in the 1996-97 and 2006-07 seasons. But I guess since Raptor fans know more about our team than us, we were wrong all along.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> lel.
> 
> Yeah you guys are so right. The Celtics didn't tank at all. Celtic fans around the world are all just deluded. Common knowledge around Celtic boards was that the Celtics have tanked two seasons in their history in the 1996-97 and 2006-07 seasons. But I guess since Raptor fans know more about our team than us, we were wrong all along.


It's JM. Did you not know that JM knows everything about everything?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Yes, we are right.

You guys can keep believing that the 06/07 Celtics consisting of Delonte West, Michael Olowokandi, Ryan Gomes, Brian Scalabrine, Sebastian Telfair, Paul Pierce for less than 50 games and Al Jefferson had to tank to win less than 30 games.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Heat have amnestied MIKE MILLER.

In b4 they sign Oden and Wade shares his HGH with him so he can stay healthy.



JM said:


> Yes, we are right.
> 
> You guys can keep believing that the 06/07 Celtics consisting of Delonte West, Michael Olowokandi, Ryan Gomes, Brian Scalabrine, Sebastian Telfair, Paul Pierce for less than 50 games and Al Jefferson had to tank to win less than 30 games.


Olowokandi was a benchwarmer that played only 24 games and less than 10 minutes per game in those games.

Scal played 54 games.

Telfair was a bench player. Gomes started because of TA's injury and Pierce's "injuries."

Btw JM you do realize that Pierce missed more games than necessary because the Celtics were tanking? A common tactic amongst tanking teams. You know what Cleveland does every year with Kyrie Irving that he openly complained about? Or like when Golden State did it a couple years ago when supposedly their whole starting 5 was "injured" and they were forced to start 4 undrafted rookies. C'mon son...

JM you're not right. It's ok to not be right. The Celtics tanked and their results from that year resulted in them being a championship team. You can't be right all the time JM. It's ok.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

Lol at the Celtics not tanking. Purposely sitting out your best player for much longer then needed with an injury so you can lose more games and get a better pick = tanking.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

ORLANDO IS FINALLY MAKING A MOVE, SIGNING...

RONNIE PRICE! :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

So Pierce sat out a few extra games to make sure he was fully recovered because his team was already awful. Ok ya that means definite tanking.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



JM said:


> So Pierce sat out a few extra games to make sure he was fully recovered because his team was already awful. Ok ya that means definite tanking.


fpalm

You clearly have no concept of tanking. It is a common tactic that tanking teams use. They sit some of their best players out with injuries longer than needed so they have a higher chance of losing games. Come on son.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

It's a common thing that teams out of the playoff race do. It has nothing to do with tanking it has to do with protecting your assets.

You have no idea if they tanked or not, neither do I. Bad teams don't have to tank to suck though and if you're going to tell me that the 06/07 Celtics weren't a bad team then you are delusional.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

So what teams in NBA history have tanked in your opinion JM?


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Heat are in a tricky situation with signing a big. Anyone they get that can rebound will more than likely screw up their floor spacing, on which their offense is incredibly dependent. Bosh can spread the floor, but he'll never be the 10RPG guy he was when he's shooting jumpers. San Antonio almost beat them by packing the paint and forcing them to shoot, and a big on their roster would basically help accomplish this for any other team.

Miller gone? Wow. Not sure why they would do this as it still doesn't get them more than their Mid Level Exception and minimum contracts. Maybe they have guys specifically in mind and wanted to make roster room? Maybe they straight up wanted to spend money? Last year, with Miller/Allen/Battier they had a really deadly trio that could blow games wide open. With them Miller gone, the other two and other bench players aging and Chalmers and Cole too inconsistent to become major players, their bench won't have the same swag as it used to.

I hope Wade stays healthy so we can see the big 3 make a competitive run. I don't see them winning again though. They're incredibly talented and play great team ball but age and rebounding and interior defense will hurt them.

*Is there anyone that fits the system they could use their exception on? I figure they could probably get a very good veteran who deserves like $5 Million to join them.*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

For an entire season? I have no idea. 84 Rockets are one. 

Much more common is tanking in individual games late in the season to secure a particular playoff match up of interest or dropping 1 more spot in the standings.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

And NOTO if anything the Celtics wanted to draft Oden or Durant, not to draft an integral piece to flip for Ray Allen. When they didn't get an early enough pick they retooled VIA trade.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



JM said:


> And NOTO if anything the Celtics wanted to draft Oden or Durant, not to draft an integral piece to flip for Ray Allen. When they didn't get an early enough pick they retooled VIA trade.


Well of course that was their goal. But instead they used their #5 pick as a piece to trade for Ray Allen, which resulted in KG being willing to come to Boston. Which resulted in a championship.

Regardless my point was that without tanking the Celtics wouldn't have ended up in the scenario they were in. You can deny all you want but I couldn't care less. I watched the majority of those games and I followed that team extensively. And anyone who did knows the truth.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I'm not a big fan of Mike Miller since his contract isnt' worth the production he puts up throughout the season. James Jones is a good shooter and he should be able to play more now that Miller is gone.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

So the Celtcs weren't a bottom 5 team in 06/07?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



JM said:


> So the Celtcs weren't a bottom 5 team in 06/07?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I don't and the vast majority of Celtic fans don't think so. But I've moved on from this discussion...


JAMES JONES MENTION. THE GREATEST SHOOTER IN THE NBA #STARZISMS


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

:lmao at the Pistons trying to sign-and-trade for Jennings.

Jennings and Josh Smith on the same team :ti


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Jennings-Knight-Smith-Monroe-Drummond? I bet the guy who keeps track of missed shots for nba.com is :mark: at the thought of that lineup.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Humbled Moron said:


> Jennings-Knight-Smith-Monroe-Drummond? I bet the guy who keeps track of missed shots for nba.com is :mark: at the thought of that lineup.


Them offensive rebounds though


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Apparently the Heat used their amnesty clause on Mike Miller. I'm guessing he will just retire now.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> I don't and the vast majority of Celtic fans don't think so. But I've moved on from this discussion...
> 
> 
> JAMES JONES MENTION. THE GREATEST SHOOTER IN THE NBA #STARZISMS


I think he is a top 5 shooter and with more playing time he'll prove it. Well, hopefully, for my sake.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

What exaxtly makes him a top 5 shooter? his ability to hit wide open uncontested corner 3s?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

not just in the corners. he can hit them from anywhere. of course he cant shoot off the dribble or create his own shot but in the sense of catch and shoot, yea he is top 5.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Allen Durant DIRK Kobe Nash Korver Bonner are an easy 7 I'm afraid.

I'm not about to get into where he ranks amongst uncontested catch and shoot shooters but I will say the ones that are the best don't get uncontested catch and shoot opportunities.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Oh my god

JIM how can you not have CURRY on that list? Blasphemous.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Like I've said before... Kobe is not a better catch and shooter than James Jones.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ya I just wanted to make sure I named 5. CURRY would be in there too.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

StarzNBarz said:


> Like I've said before... Kobe is not a better catch and shooter than James Jones.


What support do you have for that? How many uncotested catch and shoot opportunities does Kobe get?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I don't watch much olympic basketball, but doesn't Kobe usually nail a lot of his threes in the olympics when given the chance? 


and lol, Kobe is usually doubled on the perimeter, if he wasn't a better shooter than Jones than would be no need to worry about his shot.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Well Carmelo is the main catch-and-shoot guy during the Olympics but yeah Kobe gets a good share


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

If you don't think Kobe could sit and hit wide open 3s all game if they were given to him then you are delusional I say. Hell if you don't think a good chunk of players could then you're delusional. there is a reason they are pros and make millions and there's a good reason people play defense...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

wait wait wait, you guys had a huge argument without me? :batista3


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

You mean me and NOTO?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Obviously I agree that almost every NBA player can sit in an empty gym and make 3 pointers. I'm saying if James Jones and Kobe shot 100 threes, Jones would make more of them. He's a better PURE shooter than Kobe, and most of the NBA.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

No he's not. Like it is mind boggling that you actually think this.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ya, no. If he was that good he wouldn't get open 3s. That's it really. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Magic said:


> I don't watch much olympic basketball, but doesn't Kobe usually nail a lot of his threes in the olympics when given the chance?
> 
> 
> and lol, Kobe is usually doubled on the perimeter, if he wasn't a better shooter than Jones than would be no need to worry about his shot.


Why don't you watch international ball? There's an important tourney at the end of August. You need to be supporting Canada.


"*YOU PEOPLE*" don't care about this country. 8*D

































:troll


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

James Jones is a very good shooter.

I'd put him in the top 25 amongst shooters in the NBA. But he's not a better shooter or on the same caliber as the likes of Kobe, Dirk, Durant, Curry, Klay, Walter, Redick, etc.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Magic said:


> No he's not. Like it is mind boggling that you actually think this.


It's mind boggling that I think James Jones is one of the best shooters in the NBA? 

If I said he was top 10 would that be crazy? If you guys don't think he's top 5 than how about top 10?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Curry Reddick Kobe Dirk Durant Bonner Korver Nash Paul Novak

No not top 10

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Novak is no different than James Jones when it comes to the whole uncontested vs. contested three pointers thing.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Paul? Chris Paul? hahaha!! no.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

That saddest part is this is the first time the Heat have lost a player of any significance since the Big 3 got there. Fuck the CBA, Heat completely manipulated the system and Lebron shouldn't be allowed to take 40$ mil pay cut so his team can retrain players they should't be able to retain. The guy makes so much from endorsements it's violating the integrity of the game. I understand taking like a 5$ mil paycut to open up some room for your GM, that should be allowed. But 40$ mil, get the fuck outta here that type of salary manipulation of an elite player doesn't fly in any other American Professional Sport. Cliff Avril took a pay cut WAYYYY smaller then that to join Seattle and people were calling collusion. Just lol @ what's allowed in the NBA, the Heat are the poster child for financial collusion in sports smh.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Novak is slightly more versatile but in any case, Novak van be Klay or Kyrie

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

they formed before the new CBA was introduced. Although all the new CBA did was ruin their biggest competition in OKC so lol @ that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

The way I see it is...if you ban LeBron from taking a paycut then you should ban all players from taking paycuts.

Be fair about it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Chris Paul has one of the best pull ups in the NBA. Yes.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*










This guy will help Knicks


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> The way I see it is...if you ban LeBron from taking a paycut then you should ban all players from taking paycuts.
> 
> Be fair about it.


I'm not against players taking pay cuts. Happens all the time in the NFL as well with players that are willing to take a couple mil off the books so their team has more cap room to work with. But Aaron Rodgers isn't taking a 40$ mil pay cut to horde players, that's just absurd for the best player in the game to make a whopping 40$ mil less then what he should be making. Problem is Lebron is racking up such crazy money with Nike his income is supplemented drastically above and beyond what 99.9% of NBA players are getting outside of their NBA contract. Lebron is the exception, not the standard and it goes against the integrity of the CBA. No 40$ mil pay cut no Ray Allen, no Ray Allen and the Heat don't win game 6. btw I'm not saying the Heat are even at fault here, why wouldn't you take advantage of the situation and bring in as much talent as possible. It falls on David Stern and the League to step in when one team has such an unfair advantage at retaining and signing players because they have a player who's financial situation accounts for about 0.1% of the leagues players.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Hey Noto, tell me where the Houston will find their future playmaker.

Tell me of all the great playmakers that have been found in the late 20s in the last decade. Rondo? I hope they have fun trying to find a gem like that.

Free agency? Yeah, so many superstar playmakers are available in free agency these days. CALDERON.

Trade for one? Asik/Lin won't net you one and that's all they have. 


At best they could get an average playmaker that would have a hard time making plays with a ball dominate guard in Harden. They would need a good passing system(like the spurs use, the triangle, the heat, etc) in order to flourish and that's once again hard to see with their current coach.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Oh my god...

I never said they 100% would. I just said you're being fucking retarded acting as if they CAN'T.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The Lakers had one fall in their laps.

When are going to let this go UDFK?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

He's so bitter about the Rockets but is in denial about it.

Inb4 he responds posting a long ass paragraph about why he's not bitter and why we're both mongs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yes definitely bitter. Its alright Noto, we know.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

you guys are both mongs because you keep claiming IM BITTER without mounting any fucking arguments. 



JM said:


> The Lakers had one fall in their laps.
> 
> When are going to let this go UDFK?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Why can't I argue that the Rockets aren't a legit title contender when I don't think they are? go away JIM. 

I could probably write an essay on why they aren't even close to win a championship as currently constructed and yet you would dismiss it because they have DWIGHT and I hate him. I hated dwight on the lakers too, I also said they weren't going to win a championship this season if given the chance as well. Was that blind biased as well? once again, PLZ GO.


Also the Rockets aren't the Lakers and Nash was a 39 year old guy out of his prime that thought he was chasing a championship. There aren't a lot of playmakers in the league, you don't get a lot vias free agency for 3 million dollars in a year, and they would need to calm down Harden's desire to always want the ball in his hands.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Magic who the hell is saying the Rockets are contenders as currently constructed?

Oh god man. Step off the gas pedal. Just calm down, relax. It's ok. Dwight left the Lakers for the Rockets. The Rockets will be better than the Lakers this year. It's ok Magic. It's ok. The Lakers will rebound from the loss of Dwight. It's ok.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

UDFK did Dwight make the wrong choice?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Harden is just 24...With Dwight there, I think having a low post presence will help him become a better playmaker..Me personally, thought he was OKC's best playmaker and in Houston, he'll improve more and more as he becomes more comfortable in the role he is in Houston compared to a bench guy in OKC...Just me tho


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

UDFK you already said he left a possible better situation a day or two ago. A situation where he would sign long term to be on a team with a 1 year window that would require a complete retooling. If that isn't bias bitter talk I don't know what is.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> Magic who the hell is saying the Rockets are contenders as currently constructed?
> 
> Oh god man. Step off the gas pedal. Just calm down, relax. It's ok. Dwight left the Lakers for the Rockets. The Rockets will be better than the Lakers this year. It's ok Magic. It's ok. The Lakers will rebound from the loss of Dwight. It's ok.


I hope you realize there's a world outside of this forum and a lot of it are claiming that the Rockets are title contenders. Are you ignoring EVERYONE or something because you currently live in a city that's probably telling you every day about how the Rockets are going to win a championship.



JM said:


> UDFK did Dwight make the wrong choice?


We won't know that until we see what happens. Even then we would never really be able to know if made the wrong choice as the Lakers might have never been able to win a title with him either. He made his choice and that's fine.



HeatWave said:


> Harden is just 24...With Dwight there, I think having a low post presence will help him become a better playmaker..Me personally, thought he was OKC's best playmaker and in Houston, he'll improve more and more as he becomes more comfortable in the role he is in Houston compared to a bench guy in OKC...Just me tho


Westbrook was OKC's best playmaker and still is. Harden is very much like Kobe on offense where he has the ability to playmake, not to degree of true point guards, but prefers not to and likes looking for his own shot. His own shot also comes in an area where Dwight loves to sit and wait for the ball as he apparently hates the pick and roll now.



And come on guys, this isn't some HOUSTON HAS YEARS TO WIN A TITLE. Rockets basically have three years to get close to winning a championship or prove that they can otherwise Dwight could leave again(unless he wants to protect his image or some shit at that point).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

The Rockets could win the championship UDFK. If you're going to say there is absolutely no chance they do then you're goofy. They also have YEARS to win a championship. This team is still building.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



JM said:


> UDFK you already said he left a possible better situation a day or two ago. A situation where he would sign long term to be on a team with a 1 year window that would require a complete retooling. If that isn't bias bitter talk I don't know what is.


That's biased talk because I'm a lakers fan and would like to think he could have done better here. How is that bitter talk? Because I think he would have done better here? Should I say we would suck without him and he made an AMAZING choice to leave us? Then I'd probably be hearing how terrible of a fan I am again from you. PLZ GO JIM.

I think retooling with the best center in the league when there's a lot of quality free agents that are coming in the next two years wouldn't be as hard as you make it out to be in a city like LA.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Of course Rockets homers are gonna think they're contenders and better than they actually are. Every team's fanbase thinks higher of their team than opposing fanbases. I couldn't care less about Rockets fan talking about championships now because that's what homers do. And I'm pretty sure most rational Rockets fans know that they aren't contenders now but are optimistic about the years to come.

You're right. They have 3 years to build themselves into a championship caliber team. So I don't know why you're acting like they can't based off the roster they have during year one as if they're stuck with the same roster for the next 3 seasons. As if they can't clear cap space to get better free agents or like they can't upgrade from Jeremy Lin.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



JM said:


> The Rockets could win the championship UDFK. If you're going to say there is absolutely no chance they do then you're goofy. They also have YEARS to win a championship. This team is still building.


The bobcats could win the championship. Doesn't mean they will or they have a great chance to, BUT IT'S A POSSIBILITY. :kobe


They have THREE years to win a championship. Dwight has an option for the fourth year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

You should say you're happy he's gone and shut up about it. MOVE ON.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

As far as my knowledge of the english language 3 years falls under the category of YEARS. Meaning they don't have to win this year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

So you guys are arguing with me that the Rockets could possibly turn themselves in contenders but admit they aren't ones now? Yet you guys, well at the very least JIM, also state that the Lakers couldn't(or AT LEAST, says it wasn't LIKELY) do the same thing except with way more flexibility? 

inb4 JIM says I'm bitter.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Rockets are like a piece away from being legit contenders.

The Lakers pretty much have to do a complete retool. Big difference. And I don't think the Lakers can't retool/reload. I just don't think they do it with the 2014 FA due to the majority of the best players of that class being restricted and the chances of LeBron joining the Lakers being very slim.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

UDFK is you don't think being on a team that has a star and just needs to put a piece here and a piece there is better than being on a team that needs to get a star and a complete overhaul in the near future then I don't know what to say to you.

The fact is, if you didn't keep bringing up the Rockets and their lack of a point guard pretty much on a daily basis we wouldn't even be talking about them. Or bring up some hypothetical geriatric Laker line up that has a 1 year window and say that's so much better for Dwight then we wouldn't be talking once again. 

The Rockets are not the favourite this year, are they better than most of the teams in the league? Should be. Will they be? Who knows. Could they win? Yes. Will they? No because the Heat are. Is this about the best situation Dwight could get to be a good team for a lot of years? Yes. What else is there to say?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

The Rockets are a piece away?


The Rockets currently have an average coach that doesn't seem like championship material(MAYBE HE'LL DRASTICALLY IMPROVE WITH DWIGHT, lel).

The Rockets currently have a PF with very limited experience that is backed up with a similar player.

Asik wants out.

Lin/Harden do not mesh at all.

They're ball movement would be rather poor with their current group as the team overall isn't all about moving the ball like the Heat/Spurs.

They have no true playmaker or even a guy that can average more than 6 assists.

Their bench, aside for Beverly and Asik(who is a backup to their best player) is rather bad.


Last year their defense was so bad with their group that the only player who had a positive plus/minus was Asik. With him off the court they were far worse. So basically they upgraded the one position on the court defensively in which they needed the least amount of help.

Their perimeter defense is awful aside from Parsons.



ONE PIECE AWAY.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

But regardless, they are better than the Lakers.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Oh man.

The Rockets have you really upset. For what reason I don't know.

So you're saying the Rockets wouldn't be contenders if they could get a player like Ryan Anderson to play PF? They wouldn't be contenders? I never said they were one piece away from winning a title, I said a piece away from being contenders. Once again Magic. Pump the brakes. Take your foot off the gas pedal. I don't understand why the Rockets have you so riled up.

Dwight left the Lakers for the Rockets. It happens to franchises all the time. Get over it.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

you don't think harden is a playmaker?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

His team was passed up for the first time in history. He doesn't know how to deal with it. Just gotta let him air it out NOTO.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



JM said:


> UDFK is you don't think being on a team that has a star and just needs to put a piece here and a piece there is better than being on a team that needs to get a star and a complete overhaul in the near future then I don't know what to say to you.
> 
> The fact is, if you didn't keep bringing up the Rockets and their lack of a point guard pretty much on a daily basis we wouldn't even be talking about them. Or bring up some hypothetical geriatric Laker line up that has a 1 year window and say that's so much better for Dwight then we wouldn't be talking once again.
> 
> The Rockets are not the favourite this year, are they better than most of the teams in the league? Should be. Will they be? Who knows. Could they win? Yes. Will they? No because the Heat are. Is this about the best situation Dwight could get to be a good team for a lot of years? Yes. What else is there to say?


I swear when you did your players ranking you had Kobe as the best shooting guard. So you think Kobe is better than Harden. Nash is better than Lin. Pau is better than whoever the fuck they start at PF(Jones?). PARSONS is GOAT. The Lakers bench would have been better as Blake/Young/Johnson/Hill/Kaman>Beverly/???/???/the guy with a really long last name/ASIK. I'm forgetting their bench players but whatever.

So what exactly about the Rockets do you find better than the Lakers if you think Kobe is better than Harden? Even if you think Harden is better I doubt you would think he's a lot better so the point remains. Is Lin that much better than Nash to make up for it? Parsons is amazing, but Metta's defense was still pretty good last year and his smarts are rather invaluable on that end. Is it the youth and athleticism? That doesn't translate to wins. Pringles is an awful coach, but the system actually made Dwight do better when committed to it, stats/win wise at least and that's all that matters.

That they might get a lot better in the future? Well the Lakers might have signed Lebron James in the future. Maybe Kevin Love. Want to deny this? Well that's the same thing I'm doing with what you guys are saying about the Rockets getting a GOOD playmaker.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

UDFK I don't know why you are going to great lengths to tell a few people that don't think the Rockets will win the championship why they won't win the championship but if it makes you feel better keep on truckin' my friend.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Magic we don't think the Rockets are winning a title with the core they have now either.

I really don't know why you're so upset :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



JM said:


> UDFK I don't know why you are going to great lengths to tell a few people that don't think the Rockets will win the championship why they won't win the championship but if it makes you feel better keep on truckin' my friend.


what I said had nothing to do with this. You lose.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

It's simple really, one team is old as fuck and the other is young and good to go for years. Why is this so hard?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Oh my god Magic no one said the Rockets will 100% for sure get a better playmaker than Lin.

We just said it's possible while you're acting like they absolutely can't. Just chill.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Magic said:


> what I said had nothing to do with this. You lose.


I have no idea how this post is in response to anything I said.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

you say they don't have a guy that can average more than 6 assists as if that has any significance. there's only 13 players in the entire league that did this past season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Champ, keep in mind that according to UDFK, Lebron isn't a good playmaker either.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Lakers > Rockets. I don't know what people don't get. Harden is a top 1-3 Center and an MVP caliber player, but he was a net negative for that team. Pau can't be as effective, neither can Kobe, he didn't fit in D'Antoni's little "system". Lakers are better without him (they've made some nice pickups) and the Rockets are better with him. This was a win for both teams. I think.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



JM said:


> Champ, keep in mind that according to UDFK, Lebron isn't a good playmaker either.


:lmao

VINTAGE magic


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Magic said:


> Westbrook was OKC's best playmaker and still is. Harden is very much like Kobe on offense where he has the ability to playmake, not to degree of true point guards, but prefers not to and likes looking for his own shot. His own shot also comes in an area where Dwight loves to sit and wait for the ball as he apparently hates the pick and roll now.


You think Westbrook was OKC's best playmaker? Eh...I personally felt when he had the ball in his hands, OKC became a little less predictable because there was a guy who will create shots for others around, but not just that, get them the ball in areas they are capable of scoring. To me, Russ's best playmaking skills were in transition while Harden's were in half court


and why do you think Dwight hates pick and roll?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Punked Up said:


> Lakers > Rockets. I don't know what people don't get. Harden is a top 1-3 Center and an MVP caliber player, but he was a net negative for that team. Pau can't be as effective, neither can Kobe, he didn't fit in D'Antoni's little "system". Lakers are better without him (they've made some nice pickups) and the Rockets are better with him. This was a win for both teams. I think.



As of right now, i have no idea how you could say Lakers>Rockets. The Lakers best 3 players are a year or 2 shy of being 110 years old combined and all have suffered major injuries in the last year. Throw in antoni coaching and im gonna need to see them play well for atleast half the season before i can say they're better than anyone but the usual bottom feeders and teams that are tanking.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

This is gonna suck next season. Probably less than 3 national TV games for the Celtics, no games on NBATV, and you know we'll never win NBATV fan night voting. I'll stream all the games I can but, shit, it sucks. And ain't no way I'm paying for league pass either.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



StarzNBarz said:


> This is gonna suck next season. Probably less than 3 national TV games for the Celtics, no games on NBATV, and you know we'll never win NBATV fan night voting. I'll stream all the games I can but, shit, it sucks. And ain't no way I'm paying for league pass either.


The Celtics will still get their fair share of national TV games.

We're a big market team with a large fanbase and Rondo is one of the more popular players in the league. We definitely won't get as many national TV games as in previous years but we'll get a decent amount.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Humbled Moron said:


> As of right now, i have no idea how you could say Lakers>Rockets. The Lakers best 3 players are a year or 2 shy of being 110 years old combined and all have suffered major injuries in the last year. Throw in antoni coaching and im gonna need to see them play well for atleast half the season before i can say they're better than anyone but the usual bottom feeders and teams that are tanking.


Let me rephrase that, Lakers = Rockets if healthy. This team is actually built very well for Pringles' no defense chuck shots "system" Pau will be healthy and playing C where he's comfortable, mamba will be back same as always, Nash will be healthier, likely, and Kaman and Young are two good signings, 

But yeah, at this point in time it's premature to say Lakers are better.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Punked Up said:


> Let me rephrase that, Lakers = Rockets if healthy. This team is actually built very well for Pringles' no defense chuck shots "system" Pau will be healthy and playing C where he's comfortable, mamba will be back same as always, Nash will be healthier, likely, and Kaman and Young are two good signings,
> 
> But yeah, at this point in time it's premature to say Lakers are better.


Kobe will be 35 once the season starts and is coming off a major knee injury, Nash is approaching 40 and I highly doubt he'll remain healthy this season either. Kaman is awful now (At least according to Mavs fans) and Young is a chucker.

Unless things go terribly wrong, the Rockets will be better than the Lakers this season.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

^what he said.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

So JR Smith's agent has came out and said his deal is now 3yrs instead of 4 yrs so he can become a free agent sooner...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Had a good time reading the debate between Notorious/JM and UDFK. Magic is a MONG.



StarzNBarz said:


> This is gonna suck next season. Probably less than 3 national TV games for the Celtics, no games on NBATV, and you know we'll never win NBATV fan night voting. I'll stream all the games I can but, shit, it sucks. And ain't no way I'm paying for league pass either.


*Pro tip:* Being a true fan of your hometown team means seeing every game on television. I'm going to watch OLADIPO on Fox Sports all year.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Yea, and here I am having to watch the shitty Lakers all year long. Lucky me.










well, I do get the clippers too...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I guess I was wrong on Lebron if I said he wasn't a good playmaker, although I still don't think he's a great one or as good as guys like Rondo/CP3. 

hey guys, the fact that only 6 players average 6 or more assists last season kind of proves my point about playmakers being in a really rare breed and not exactly an easy thing to acquire. Which is exactly why I don't think the Rockets have a good chance at getting one.



HeatWave said:


> You think Westbrook was OKC's best playmaker? Eh...I personally felt when he had the ball in his hands, OKC became a little less predictable because there was a guy who will create shots for others around, but not just that, get them the ball in areas they are capable of scoring. To me, Russ's best playmaking skills were in transition while Harden's were in half court
> 
> 
> and why do you think Dwight hates pick and roll?


Well the year before last he was a rather good playmaker and I believe he averaged around 8 assists and then again this season. He did kind of have a down year in 2011-2012. I still think he was better at creating opportunities for his teammates when he attacked the basket rather than pass early in the shot clock or shoot right away.

Because apparently he didn't want to run it as much last year and wanted to have more post up opportunities rather than always getting in the pick and roll with Kobe/Nash.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



WWF said:


> Had a good time reading the debate between Notorious/JM and UDFK. Magic is a MONG.
> 
> 
> 
> *Pro tip:* Being a true fan of your hometown team means seeing every game on television. I'm going to watch OLADIPO on Fox Sports all year.


All they said was that I was bitter and that the Rockets could get a playmaker in the future(which I find high unlikely). :kobe8


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Magic said:


> hey guys, the fact that only 6 players average 6 or more assists last season kind of proves my point about playmakers being in a really rare breed and not exactly an easy thing to acquire. Which is exactly why I don't think the Rockets have a good chance at getting one.


This is false, my friend. 22 players in the NBA averaged 6+ assists last season, among them being Jeremy Lin (!), Jameer Nelson, Monta Ellis, Jeff Teague, and others. Even Harden averaged 5.8 assists himself - he could easily be the playmaker that they need, as long he realizes that he doesn't have to be THE guy anymore, and force bad shots.

I think they could easily be contenders, as long as their PF position is solidified, and their bench can perform well. I wonder if they'd consider making Lin their 6th man, allowing him to do his thing with the ball, and improve their energy and defense with Beverly starting.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Champ said:


> you say they don't have a guy that can average more than 6 assists as if that has any significance. there's only 13 players in the entire league that did this past season.


lel, i said the wrong number anyway, but there's reasons for that. :side: 

anyways, Harden hasn't really shown that ability to step up as a playmaker. He had his hands on the ball all last season and didn't exactly make the greatest plays of all time for his teammates or get them a ton of open looks. Maybe it will improve if him and Dwight engage in the P and R a lot, but I don't think he's going to turn amazing this year solely because of Dwight.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I don't think he's going to be an amazing playmaker. Not this year, at least. I do, however, think that he could be damn good at it, especially with having Dwight to run the P&R with now, throw alleys to, etc. He couldn't really do any of that with Asik. Having Dwight commanding a ton of attention down low will allow for more openings on the perimeter, as well. Assuming Parsons continues to improve, they've got 3 guys in their starting lineup that can all handle the ball and make plays. None of them alone may be an elite playmaker, but collectively, I think they will be great. 

The thing that worries me most is the turnovers. Between Lin, Harden, and Howard, that's 3 guys that combined to average nearly 9 turnovers per game.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Lakers ain't going to be in the discussion for the next 2- seasons


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Tyler Durden said:


> Lakers ain't going to be in the discussion for the next 2- seasons


2 year's if their lucky


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Been watching a lot of Oladipo recently, and shit man, this kid is going to be a game changer in 2-3 years.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



StarzNBarz said:


> This is gonna suck next season. Probably less than 3 national TV games for the Celtics, no games on NBATV, and you know we'll never win NBATV fan night voting. I'll stream all the games I can but, shit, it sucks. And ain't no way I'm paying for league pass either.


 With Rose coming back, Bulls gonna get a ton of national TV coverage, and we usually win a lot of fan night voting. :cheer

Also, I thought you could get league pass for only one team and it be hella cheaper, unless league pass doesn't work like Sunday ticket.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I believe there's a package where you pick 5 teams and its much cheaper.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

The Lakers deserve Carmelo.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Amazing_Cult said:


> With Rose coming back, Bulls gonna get a ton of national TV coverage, and we usually win a lot of fan night voting. :cheer


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



HeatWave said:


>


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Dubs, Blazers, Hornets if they gel, will win a lot of the fan vote. People don't care about defense, they want to watch high scoring games.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

People want to watch stars. And Rose is a bigger star than anyone on the Warriors, Pelicans or Blazers.

Also the Bulls have a bigger fanbase than those teams as well.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> People want to watch stars. And Rose is a bigger star than anyone on the Warriors, Pelicans or Blazers.
> 
> Also the Bulls have a bigger fanbase than those teams as well.
> 
> ...


Not gonna lie though, :curry is getting up there.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

So Andrew Wiggins was interviewed and he was asked if the NBA draft was today which team would he most want to play for. His response...the Raptors.

I mean I understand that the whole concept of tanking is very risky but IMO the Raptors should go for it. They have nothing to lose. They're going nowhere with the core they have right now. Why not try to do everything you can to put yourself in position to get a potential franchise player that actually wants to play in Canada?

I understand that they're tired of missing the playoffs and tanking doesn't always work. But IMO this is a risk they should take. Oh well.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Tanking. does. not. work. in. the. nba.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Wiggins> Gay and Lowry. Building with another great young peice to go alongside Val> keeping a core that has first round sweep potential and will be in their thirties when Val hits his prime. 

I've said it before and i'll say it again, this draft is too loaded and the Raps potential with their current core is not high enough for them not to be gunning for a high pick. Obviously Wiggins would be a dream come true but i would take any of Parker ,Smart ,Randle or Gordon . I believe that Ujiri has to see this though and that he will be looking to move one or all of Demar, Lowry and Gay.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



JM said:


> Tanking. does. not. work. in. the. nba.


Yeah it does. It's just riskier to tank in the NBA than other sports due to the lottery system.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

If you want to tell me you can tank and get a higher pick sure.

No team has successfully used tanking to build a championship team. I don't care what NOTO says. The Celtics were bad and got a lottery pick. Maybe they didn't try down the stretch but all that really accomplished was get them to 2nd last and they didn't even get a top 2 pick so ya. They didn't build by tanking they built by trading young players for stars. That's different. And in any case, provide another example.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

The San Antonio Spurs say hi. You know considering they tanked to get Tim Duncan and there is no Spurs dynasty without Tim Duncan?

Also I'm pretty sure the Rockets tanked to get Hakeem.

And btw JIM, you do realize a form of tanking is purposely putting together an awful team to lose as many games as possible and increases your chances a top pick. You know like what Philly's doing right now?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

If you're going to tell me that every team that ever drafted someone first overall tanked I'm not going to believe you. And again, all that tanking did was get them the first overall pick that year. They still built there team other ways. One player did not make those teams.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I don't think tanking this year = championship eventually for the Raps, but i would say a top 5 pick this year to go along side Val would give them a much higher ceiling and more realistic shot at 1 day contending than making the playoffs as a 7th or 8th seed this year would.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



JM said:


> If you're going to tell me that every team that ever drafted someone first overall tanked I'm not going to believe you. And again, all that tanking did was get them the first overall pick that year. They still built there team other ways. One player did not make those teams.


No not every team that gets the #1 pick tanks. But EVERYONE knows the 1996-97 Spurs tanked so they could get Tim Duncan.

And you're right JIM. All that tanking did was get them first overall pick that year. They still built their team other ways. Just like the Raptors could tank potentially get the #1 pick or another pick and still build their team other ways. That's the beauty of this draft. This isn't a one-player draft, there are multiple high potential guys in the draft. There's like 5 or 6 guys that are expected to enter the 2014 draft that would've been #1 pick in the 2013 draft.

One player did make those teams, more so the Rockets. Hakeem was the Rockets. Not to say he was their only good player but yeah he carried that team. And the Spurs franchise is nothing without Tim Duncan.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

If Wiggins really wants to play for the Raptors, then the Raptors don't need to tank. The Raptors just need to ensure that when Wiggins becomes a free agent after his rookie contract ends that their team is prepared for him. If Wiggins truly wants to play for the Raptors, he'll jump ship to them the moment he can. So all Toronto needs to do is try and be the best they can and hope that it is true and that they will have a team ready for Wiggins.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Tell me Utah did not mail in this season for a better pick next year.

If Wiggins wants to play in Toronto, all he has to do is pull an Eli Manning


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Utah's not tanking they're just handing the reigns over to their young core of Burke/Burks/Hayward/Favors/Kanter.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> No not every team that gets the #1 pick tanks. But EVERYONE knows the 1996-97 Spurs tanked so they could get Tim Duncan.
> 
> And you're right JIM. All that tanking did was get them first overall pick that year. They still built their team other ways. Just like the Raptors could tank potentially get the #1 pick or another pick and still build their team other ways. That's the beauty of this draft. This isn't a one-player draft, there are multiple high potential guys in the draft. There's like 5 or 6 guys that are expected to enter the 2014 draft that would've been #1 pick in the 2013 draft.
> 
> One player did make those teams, more so the Rockets. Hakeem was the Rockets. Not to say he was their only good player but yeah he carried that team. And the Spurs franchise is nothing without Tim Duncan.


Most of what the Spurs did was complete chance and luck. They got Manu at the end of the 2nd round. Parker at the end of the First RD. That's just immense good fortune. Duncan had one of the greatest Centres in NBA history make him into what he became so quickly (as well as POP). 

The Bulls had Jordan not get drafted first overall.

It goes on.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Yes I know they got steals in the draft in Manu and Tony Parker. But come on JIM. Let's not be dense. If the Spurs don't tank that season for Tim Duncan that dynasty more than likely never happens. Duncan was the centerpiece. David Robinson was very talented but he was a notorious playoff choker. If the Spurs never tanked that season for Duncan, who knows what they become.

I'm not saying that tanking is the only way to build a championship team. It's not. And if you try to build a championship team by tanking every year you're more than likely gonna fail.

But there's nothing wrong with tanking one season with the hopes of landing a particular player, especially if you're a team with nothing to lose like Toronto. They don't tank, then they get a 1st round beating, if they even make the playoffs. If they do tank, they get a top 5 pick in what's projected to be one of the deepest drafts of the last decade. It's low risk, high reward.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Lowry/ Augustin/Buycks
DeRozan/Ross
Gay/Fields/Novak/Richardson
Johnson/Hansbrough/Acy
JONAS

We still need a centre.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Mavs nearing a deal with Samuel Dalembert. Good pickup for them. He's still a quality big man.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Pacers go into next year's playoffs with George Hill & CJ Watson as their PG's, Miami is going back to the finals...


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



JM said:


> Lowry/ Augustin/Buycks
> DeRozan/Ross
> Gay/Fields/Novak/Richardson
> Johnson/Hansbrough/Acy
> ...


Aaron Gray is still there and i think you will see alot of amir at centre with novak playing as a stretch 4.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I thought he had a team option but I guess it was a player option. Idk.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

He's still listed on the roster and i haven't seen anything saying he didn't have an option picked up so i'm assuming he's still there. I doubt he plays much any ways. I think with Val likely to see his minutes go up and psycho t and novak comming in, i'd guess they're done shopping for bigs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Raptors should have TANKED for Wiggins. I agree with noto.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I have no problem really had they tanked for Wiggins but if you call it tanking to be a contender someday then I'd say ya not happening. It doesn't work like that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I'm not saying the Raptors should tank every year in hopes of becoming contenders.

I was just saying they should tank this year for Wiggins since they have nothing to lose and he's a potential franchise player that WANTS to play in Canada. It's worth it IMO.

But no they definitely shouldn't be trying to tank every year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

See my theory is they should continue to develop as a franchise. Get some freaking respect and even that will go a long way. They've been a joke for essentially their entire existence and have a serious shot at making the playoffs, for the sake of the franchise you take that shot. They aren't going to win a championship because they draft Wiggins and if he really wants to play for Toronto then he will when it's time to sign a new contract. They are going to win a championship because they put together a team that is just perfect and they get a lot of luck along the way. You aren't going to win a championship by intentionally being awful.

The only reason I've ever suggested to tank is because it's freaking Wiggins and how cool would that be having a Canadian as the future centre piece of Canada's team but even that will fade when he's here and they are still are mediocre at best.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

You don't get any respect by being a treadmill team.

You don't get respect in this league until you become a legit contender. Or really win a title.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

And you certainly don't get respect for being awful. 

Enough of this treadmill silliness till it actually happens. They haven't made the playoffs in years. That's goal 1.

This may be hard to believe but only a couple basketball teams dominate every decade and its been that way for its existence. Everyone else just has to get by.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Paying Biedrins and Jefferson not tanking :bosh


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

who says they're going to be a treadmill team?

fuck outta here notorious


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Paying Biedrins and Jefferson not tanking :bosh


They only traded for Biedrins and Jefferson because they needed to get to the minimum salary required in the NBA. Majority of their roster is on rookie contracts.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

They couldn't sign FA's to front loaded deals?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Well yeah they could've because they chose to do that since they're expirings.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Robbie Hummel :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Champ said:


> who says they're going to be a treadmill team?
> 
> fuck outta here notorious


They will be with the core they have now.

But I don't think Ujiri would let that happen.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Why are you guys even having arguments about Toronto, Houston, Los Angeles, and Miami? We all know the 2013-2014 NBA Champions will be Chicago.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> They will be with the core they have now.


thank you, nostradamus.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I don't know what you expect them to do. Be shitty, draft a player and then work there way up to being a treadmill team again. Then start cycle over again. They are a couple lucky picks away from being great. Just like every team is. Unless you're a hot ticket that can bring in big money FAs.

That's how the NBA works.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I don't have to be Nostradamus.

It doesn't take a genius to figure out a team with the core the Raptors have are destined for the treadmill unless Jonas and/or Ross turn out to be great.

But I digress. I'll let you Raptors fans think that a team led by Rudy Gay, DeMar DeRozan and Kyle Lowry will be contenders one day.

For the record I'd rather be wrong and the Raptors have plenty of success. But yeah.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

We didn't say this team can be contenders... but your idea just gets them further from being contenders.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

What idea? They tank one season for Andrew Wiggins or any of the other high potential players expected to be in the top 5-7 of this draft?

I don't think the Raptors have much to lose if they tank this year. Best case scenario if they don't tank is that they're a 1st round exit. Worst case scenario is they don't make the playoffs again and are a 35 win team stuck with a pick between 12-14.

Best case scenario if they tank is that they end up with Andrew Wiggins, a potential franchise player who actually wants to play in Canada. Worst case scenario is they end up with like the 5th pick.

I understand why they wouldn't want to tank. They've missed the playoffs five years in a row and at a point you just get over it and want to make the playoffs regardless of your chances. I get that. I do. But like I said, I don't think they have much to lose. They'll be fine regardless. Ujiri knows what he's doing.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Aid180 said:


> Why are you guys even having arguments about Toronto, Houston, Los Angeles, and Miami? We all know the 2013-2014 NBA Champions will be Chicago.


Are you going to make any trades during your NBA 2k14 season or will you keep the Bulls intact?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Best case scenario they get a couple draft steals in the next couple years just like every other team does to get to where they are. They have good players. They have lottery picks. To sell off all there assets to start over again to be exactly where they are, looking for a break, there's not much to gain.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



JM said:


> Best case scenario they get a couple draft steals in the next couple years just like every other team does to get to where they are. They have good players. They have lottery picks. To sell off all there assets to start over again to be exactly where they are, looking for a break, there's not much to gain.


I was talking about for this upcoming season alone...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

They have good players now though, is what I'm saying. And you're saying they should sell them all off to tank. Basically restart from where they were when Bosh left. They don't need to tank they need to get lucky in the draft.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



JM said:


> They have good players now though, is what I'm saying. And you're saying they should sell them all off to tank. Basically restart from where they were when Bosh left. They don't need to tank they need to get lucky in the draft.


They don't have to trade all their players to tank one season. The Raptors don't need to blow it up.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

So should they just go out there and suck? How should they tank?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



JM said:


> So should they just go out there and suck? How should they tank?


Well they would probably have to get rid of Gay which wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing due to him being one of the most overpaid players in the league.

Then they'd have some of their best players sit out a good amount games with an injury excuse, which is something tanking teams commonly do. You take away Gay and have Lowry/DeRozan miss games here and there and the awfulness writes itself.

Actually I really don't know what to expect from the Raptors mainly because of Jonas. He's the X-Factor to all of this. I think he'll have a great year and if that happens they probably couldn't tank effectively even if they wanted to.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Joel Anthony said:


> Are you going to make any trades during your NBA 2k14 season or will you keep the Bulls intact?


I like the Bulls how they are starting wise, but I'd probably trade Deng for a good scoring SG that fits my play style better.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Ya that would be disgraceful.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



JM said:


> I have no problem really had they tanked for Wiggins but if you call it tanking to be a contender someday then I'd say ya not happening. It doesn't work like that.


Dont even know if he'll be a game changing player or not..I mean, John Wall coming out of college was called a once in a generation player and the Wiz havent even sniffed the playoffs 4 years into the John Wall administration. If you're gonna tank, myou better be sure this guy is a Duncan, LeBron, Shaq, Dwight otherwise you've done all this "work" and bypassed so much to essentially be in the same position you still are in.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



> Doc Rivers said Gregg Popovich called and asked him "Do you ever get over Game 7 losses?" Doc's response? "Nope"


.........


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Clippers and Byron Mullens close on a 2 year deal.

Even though he's a massive chucker...he's better than the awfulness that was Lamar Odom.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



> Doc Rivers said Gregg Popovich called and asked him "Do you ever get over Game 7 losses?" Doc's response? "Nope"


I wonder why Pop didn't ask him if he ever got over game 6 losses. 

I guess he knows if it wasn't for his infinite wisdom there wouldn't have to be a game 7 to get over about.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

ENNIS :mark:


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> I wonder why Pop didn't ask him if he ever got over game 6 losses.
> 
> I guess he knows if it wasn't for his infinite wisdom there wouldn't have to be a game 7 to get over about.


The Spurs are a first-second round exit without Pop...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

And the Spurs are probably NBA champions if Pop doesn't sit Duncan and Parker for the first half of the 4th quarter in favor of Manu and Splitter.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

DJ Augustin to Toronto. What a great signing DJ Augustin is a beast.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



StarzNBarz said:


> DJ Augustin to Toronto. What a great signing DJ Augustin is a beast.


No

Last years stats

PPG:4.7 RPG:1.2 APG:2.2 FG%.350 3P%.353


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

He's a solid backup, they need him.

@Humbled, he also averaged the lowest amount of playing time in his career last season. That had to have something to do with his game taking a hit.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

He was playing behind George Hill, not being a very good player probably had a lot to do with him having career lows.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

If he was a very good player he'd be a starter. He's surely not a beast, but certainly isn't a bad backup.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Clips reportedly signing Byron Mullens to a 2 yr deal, interesting to see how he plays in limited minutes behind Griffin and Jordan.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Spurs should have signed him to replace Bonner


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

That Nets press conference was so depressing. Sucks that Pierce & KG weren't able to retire as Celtics but it is what it is. Gotta move on.

Loved JET taking a shot at Doc Rivers though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

ORLANDO SIGNED JASON MAXIELL :mark:












I have no clue why. He can't back up Vuc.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Uhh to backup Big Baby?

I don't really know.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I'd think that's Nicholson's job, and both he and Maxiell are too small to back up Vuc.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Oh yeah forgot about Nicholson. Is Harrington still on the roster? Weird signing.

Anyway, I'm quite excited about the East next year. The regular season should actually be fun to watch.

Sure there's a big gap between the top 5 teams and the rest but I think the competition between the top 5 of Miami/Chicago/Brooklyn/Indiana/New York will be very interesting. And I think the competition of the 6th-8th seeds between Washington, Cleveland, Detroit, Toronto, Atlanta, Milwaukee and if they decide not to tank Boston shall be also be intriguing.

I think this will be a fun season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

There's gotta be some other moves coming, specifically involving Harrington and Afflalo. Al's not starting the season in Orlando - that much has been obvious for months. I don't know what the plan is exactly, but they can't start the year with 5 or 6 PFs on the roster, and the wing being so crowded.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

What happens with Harkless and Harris?

Will Harris be the 6th man or will Harkless remain the starter? Or will they start Harris at PF and move Big Baby to the bench?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Tobias is 6th man, methinks. He can create for himself on offense, and Orlando needs Baby starting, for defensive purposes.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Baby was like a 17/8 player as a starter last year right? So yeah I think it's a good move to keep him as a starter.

That's what I was thinking as well, that Harris would be the 6th man. And yeah I also think Afflalo doesn't make it past the trade deadline with Orlando.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

What I want to see most is if OLADIPO continues to play Point.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

So what is Orlando's line up situation right now?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I've got no fuckin' clue at this point, man. It's all a VERY fluid situation at the moment.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

el oh el.

#GOATHennigan.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Man, sometimes people forget how good PP was in his prime. I do as well since I never gave a shit about him with so many great swingmen those years and playing on a bad team, he kinda got lost in the shuffle. 

Just watched this video, dude scored 46 in one half+OT.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Pierce was amazing in his prime. I find it great how in his prime he always overlooked by the Vince and T-Mac especially and now that they're up their age Pierce is the only one that's still top 10 at his position.

Favorite Pierce game is the Nets comeback in the 2002 ECF.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



JM said:


> el oh el.
> 
> #GOATHennigan.


What does Hennigan have to do with how Vaughn decides to construct the lineup?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



WWF said:


> What does Hennigan have to do with how Vaughn decides to construct the lineup?


Is this a serious question?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



JM said:


> So what is Orlando's line up situation right now?


Oladipo + The Job Squad.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I phrased that poorly. What I meant was: The team, as constructed, could be played in many ways. Oladipo's positioning, Harris' spot in the rotation, and the frontcourt mess are all problems to be solved by Vaughn, not Hennigan. 



Notorious said:


> Pierce was amazing in his prime. I find it great how in his prime he always overlooked by the Vince and T-Mac especially and now that they're up their age Pierce is the only one that's still top 10 at his position.
> 
> Favorite Pierce game is the Nets comeback in the 2002 ECF.


The fact that he's still so good made me not realize how old the dude is. I figured he was ~33, but he's going on 36! :drake1


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Oh well yes but GOATHennigan has constructed the mess that JACKY FRENCH has to sort through.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

It's HenniGOAT, not GOATHennigan. :kobe8


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> And the Spurs are probably NBA champions if Pop doesn't sit Duncan and Parker for the first half of the 4th quarter in favor of Manu and Splitter.


I think they sat for like 2 minutes? And splitter hit two buckets in the fourth that put the Spurs back up 7 after it had been 3 or 4 a few possessions earlier. Manu was coming off a 25-10 game and wasn't terrible that game until then. Can't blame Pop for sticking with his rotations when it had them up 10 in Miami.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Shit didn't realize it got posted


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

:lebron7 best Male athlete


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*






I'm screaminggggg


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

NBA officially approves Charlotte to change their name to the Hornets following the upcoming season.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Humbled Moron said:


> NBA officially approves Charlotte to change their name to the Hornets following the upcoming season.


Nice!



Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Humbled Moron said:


> NBA officially approves Charlotte to change their name to the Hornets following the upcoming season.


:cheer


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Charlotte...Hornets? That's so stupid. Doesn't have a ring to it. What kind of idiot thinks that a good name?

































































:troll


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I guess that means some Bobcats gear should be on sale when I'm back up in Charlotte in a few weeks.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

It's weird how the history books will appear with the intertwining between the Pelicans and the Hornets. I guess it'll be the same as it is currently with the Jets and Coyotes in the NHL.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Teams interested in Mike Miller: 

OKC Thunder 
Houston Rockets
Memphis Grizzlies 
San Antonio Spurs 
Cleveland Cavaliers


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Can't believe that you guys are already used to calling the New Orleans team the Pelicans. Still can't get used to the name.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Tyler Durden said:


> Teams interested in Mike Miller:
> 
> OKC Thunder
> *Houston Rockets
> ...


Might as well take the other 3 off.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

He'd be a good fit for the Griz. Lord knows they need some shooting.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

He was at his best when he was in Memphis and he'd be a good fit for the team now so it'd be nice to see him return there.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

ottto porter is trash. wizards are staying in the lottery since they can't stay healthy.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Notorious said:


> He was at his best when he was in Memphis and he'd be a good fit for the team now so it'd be nice to see him return there.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They sure as hell could use his shooting. I think CLE would be a good fit too


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



IMPULSE said:


> ottto porter is trash. wizards are staying in the lottery since they can't stay healthy.


It's funny, near about all of the lotto picks are playing trash, where the late first rounders are actually playing solid.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I think Schroeder can end up being the best PG from this draft class. Great court vision and decision making already.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



$osa said:


> It's funny, near about all of the lotto picks are playing trash, where the late first rounders are actually playing solid.


OLADIPO



StarzNBarz said:


> I think Schroeder can end up being the best PG from this draft class. Great court vision and decision making already.


Dude can't score. AT ALL.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Nogueira kicked the ball at the camera man :lmao

if thats not on the internet later tonight i will be dissapointed.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

wow mclemore. what a dunk. better than bazemore's yesterday


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Can't wait for Rose to come back in the pre season


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

StarzNBarz said:


> I think Schroeder can end up being the best PG from this draft class. Great court vision and decision making already.


Schroeder is Rondo 2.0. Was hoping the Celtics could get him but am more than pleased with trading up for Olynyk.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

JONAS is dominating so far in summer league :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

just saw some highlights...

In the Miami/New York summer game, was there a time where the Knicks were down by 52? (101-49)...

Please say no.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Yeah I watched that game. Heat were beating them by like 55 at one point but I think they ended winning by less than 50.

Mavs-Warriors from a couple days ago was the best SL game I've seen this season and possibly ever.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Dwight Buycks put up an 18-10-6 for the Raps as well. Can't see him making the roster though now that Augustin is there. Was kinda hoping he did as I generally like the way Marquette players play.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Pretty sure Buycks signed a guaranteed deal and Julyan Stone failed his physical and won't be signing , so im pretty sure Buycks is gonna be on the team. I honestly wouldn't be suprised to see him take Augustine's minutes. He's bigger, younger and signed for more years at similar money. Plus he DOMINATED France's 1st division last year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Augustin isn't that good.

He's an average defensive player and is a career 40% shooter (Has shot below 40% in 3 of his 5 NBA seasons).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

He has a contract. I meant he could end up in the D-League. I don't think they bring in an older Augustin to sit on the bench but I could be wrong.

I think it's safe to say that Lowry, DeRozan, Gay, Johnson, Fields, Ross, Hansbrough, Novak, Jonas, Gray make the team and there's only so many spots. It comes down to two of Augustin, Buycks and Acy really and I think the Raps would rather take an extra bigger body to take fouls in the paint then run with 3 PGs this year.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Andrew Goudelock looked impressive


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

i need someone to trash. porter is so useless and i regret letting myself be okay with this draft pick and not washing my hands with this team. i shouldn't like the wizards, no one in baltimore does or likes DC for the matter. it's time to support the bobcats i think. 

rice looked okay so maybe there's HOPE for the kids. beal better ball next year as i'm already sick of this team.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

just become a heat fan then.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Chris Wright has some hops, too bad this guy has no shot at being on the NBA roster lulz.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

yea so does dj stephens


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

the heat are awful if i was to change teams i would become a bobcats fan or just a players fan. it sucks when your city has no teams.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

You can become a Celtics fan IMPULSE.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Random: Imagine if the Celtics get a 7 or 8 seed and the Nets get a 1 or 2 seed. CRAZY MADNESS ENSUES.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

no i need some connection to the team. the bobcats are the only other team other than the wizards i could give a BS reason to care about. 

i only like the wizards b/c they come on TV and i got to see MJ play for them when i was younger. i'll be fine once the season starts, but porter seems awful and he doesn't have the upside that makes me ignore his summer league tragedy. 

the only players i like on the wizards are maynor, beal, and okafor. i think i hate everyone else.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



IMPULSE said:


> the heat are awful if i was to change teams i would become a bobcats fan or just a players fan. it sucks when your city has no teams.


I feel this. Baltimore not having an NBA team is the reason why I'm a fan of individual players in the NBA and not a team. Baltimore and Seattle have the 2 loudest/most passionate crowds in the whole entire NFL yet they don't have NBA teams anymore. Pretty ass backwards that cities with shit fan bases like the Kings are still treading water and not drawing in any revenue when there are sports cities like Baltimore who have some of the most loyal/die hard sports fans in the country.

If Seattle and Baltimore got their NBA teams back the home games would be way louder and more packed then the vast majority of the league currently. When you look at some of these teams home attendance numbers they don't even deserve an NBA team, move the franchise to a sports city where the fans will actually appreciate having a team and will fill arenas and go crazy like they do for their NFL teams.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

The Kings have some great fans, and the likely reason that they don't draw is because they have the worst arena in the NBA. Hawks fans are the epitome of shit, though. Detroit is pretty bad as well, but they're in the city of Detroit, so...


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Coach - Skiles
PG – Rondo, Robinson
SG – Smith, Dudley
SF – M.Barnes, Dudley
PF – Brand, Blair
C – Evans, O’Neal

How would this rotation do in the East?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I know, but the Kings have BY FAR the worst arena in the NBA. Why would their fans go to games, when it's a much better experience at home? 

lel @ Detroit having the worst attendance percentage by a wide margin.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

When you make dumbass mistakes like Dumars had would you support them? Trade Chauncey, sign Gordon and Villanueva to long term deals, etc. Let's not act like they weren't having a long sellout streak when they had their core together.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Pacers should move to Seattle, look at that sorry support.

Also, LOL at the Wiz having the worst road attendance, no Wall, but Raptors got NO EXCUSE


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Danny Ainge has confirmed that Rondo will be back for opening night, but will be limited during training camp.

Looks like Phil Pressey will be getting extensive minutes during the preseason. His time to shine I guess.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> Clippers and Byron Mullens close on a 2 year deal.
> 
> Even though he's a massive chucker...he's better than the awfulness that was Lamar Odom.


The Clips are still interested in bringing back Odom.


http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/229049/Clippers-Interested-In-Lamar-Odom


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

lolportland is right about the same as the RAPS for road attendance


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Notorious said:


> Danny Ainge has confirmed that Rondo will be back for opening night, but will be limited during training camp.
> 
> Looks like Phil Pressey will be getting extensive minutes during the preseason. His time to shine I guess.
> 
> ...


IE: tryouts before the trade

Portland isn't right at the Raps, percentage is more important than average attendance since percentage takes in arena size


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

What are you guys carrying on about?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



IMPULSE said:


> no i need some connection to the team. the bobcats are the only other team other than the wizards i could give a BS reason to care about.
> 
> i only like the wizards b/c they come on TV and i got to see MJ play for them when i was younger. i'll be fine once the season starts, but porter seems awful and he doesn't have the upside that makes me ignore his summer league tragedy.
> 
> the only players i like on the wizards are maynor, beal, and okafor. i think i hate everyone else.


No love for Wall?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Ok so based on major injuries from last season we know that...
- Rondo & Rose will return opening night
- Kobe will likely return opening night
- Nerlens Noel will likely miss the first month recovering from his torn ACL
- Gallo will be out until at least December recovering from his torn ACL.
- JR Smith will likely miss all of training camp and possibly the first couple weeks of the season recovering from knee surgery.
- Andrew Bynum says that he'll be ready for training camp but the team is remaining cautious.

Anyone know the timetable for Westbrook's injury recovery?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

well if it's major injuries that actually OCCURRED last season than we really shouldn't include Rose. :kobe8


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Predictable response.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

My sources tell me that Russell Westbrook should be ready in time for training camp, but there's also a chance that he misses the first 2 months of the season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Westbrook should be back for training camp or preseason at least. i believe his recovery time was like 6 weeks?


and it's not my fault Rose took BABYING to a whole new level.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Ah yes time for the weekly Rose debate. I shall be getting my popcorn ready.

:kobe6


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I lost MAD respect for my man D-Rose last season, yo.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I couldn't care less about what happened last season. It's in the past.

ROSE is returning opening night, all that matters yo.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I think Westbrook's injury was just a normal meniscus tear, and would have only kept him out for the playoffs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't really remember this Rose character.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

lets discuss the pistons instead, PP. Like what the fuck they're going to do with zero spacing and how they're going to run an offense with Smith at the three. This move will be even worse if they cut Drummond's minutes so Smith plays the 4 more than he does the 3 or some GAY SHIT like that. #SAVEDRUMMOND


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Drummond will be fine.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Trade Monroe


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

any team that has a decent coach will just sag the fuck off Smith and clog the paint. I don't think that's fine for their bigs or even Smith seeing as he's better when he attacks the paint.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I can't wait to see the Pistons play a lineup of Bynum/Stuckey/Smith/Monroe/Drummond. WORST SPACING OF ALL TIME.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I still think Dumars is out looking for a suitor for Moose so he can move Smith to the 4. Exactly who he's looking for is a good question, but since it's Dumars who the fuck knows. I think he knows his job is on the line so he went out after guys like Smith and Billups because they should be able to put them into lower seed contention. Drummond will definitely get a boost in minutes which is nice (since he's got that D) and I think they'll be around .500. Don't have much for shooting at all, though (Knight is alright from outside but other than that it's a bunch of meh, although KCP is thought of as a good shooter).


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

KCP should start for the Pistons IMO.

Their PG situation is fucked though. Knight isn't a PG, Billups is washed up and Bynum is not a starting caliber PG.

But if I were betting I'd bet on the starting 5 being Knight/Billups/Smith/Monroe/Drummond. Seems like a clusterfuck.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

No idea why they would want to trade Monroe when he was developing really nicely. Then again, I had no idea why they signed Smith either.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Notorious, you're a Nets fan now, right? With Pierce/KG being traded there, and the Kidd signature, one has to assume.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

I think Billups is a guaranteed start at PG. The "Knight is our future PG" train should have long sailed by now. I think he would be useful coming off the bench as a scoring threat, though. I hope KCP is good enough to earn the starting spot, but as of now the 2 is really the only spot up for grabs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



WWF said:


> Notorious, you're a Nets fan now, right? With Pierce/KG being traded there, and the Kidd signature, one has to assume.


I had the Kidd signature before he was even hired by the Nets brother. He's my favorite PG of all-time.

And I wish KG & Pierce do well but fuck Brooklyn.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Knight/Billups/Bynum/Stuckey is quite the foursome of mediocre combo guards, none of whom are effective at distributing.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Dumars and his love of combo guards...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

The poor guy's just trying to relive the glory days by living vicariously through those fellas.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*

Dumars loves combo guards and tweeners.

Btw I think it would be dumb of Dumars to break up the Monroe/Drummond frontcourt duo. Don't mess up something good.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



Evolution said:


> No love for Wall?


i don't like the wizard's starting PG at all. i dislike everyone from his UK team, he just happens to be on the wizards and the most relevant. he's a good player and will be scary if he reaches his potential. 

do front offices have something against nate?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Looks like Nate Robinson will most likely be headed to Denver.

So assuming they get Nate...the starting lineup will be Lawson/Fournier?/Gallo/Faried/McGee with Miller/NATE/Chandler/Arthur/Hickson off the bench?

Maybe Foye starts instead of Fournier and we also have to factor in that Gallo will be out for like the first 3 months.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Jimmy G. Buckets has been named the starting SG, not surprising. So Chicago's line-up right now looks like:

Rose/Kirk/Teague
Butler/Dunleavy
Deng/Snell
Boozer/Gibson
Noah/Mohammad


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

D-Will/Livingston/Taylor
Johnson/Terry/Toko
Pierce/AK-47
KG/Reggie/Mirza
Lopez/Blatche/Plumlee

Deeeeeeeep


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

The Kings are planning to make a trade before the season starts right?

Because that's the only explanation I can see for why they have Carl Landry, Patrick Patterson, Jason Thompson and Chuck Hayes all under contracts.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*






#readytowin.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Well that settles it then doesn't it. 

#WIN

#HEREWEGO


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

The Raptors got the biggest heartthrob in the NBA.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Aid180 said:


> Jimmy G. Buckets has been named the starting SG, not surprising. So Chicago's line-up right now looks like:
> 
> Rose/Kirk/Teague
> Butler/Dunleavy
> ...


:mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

what is a SNELL?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

The Bulls 1st round pick. I like him, get Kawhi Leonard vibes.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

SNELL THE STEAL?

i dont think that actually rhymes, but the way I'm pronouncing snell makes it rhyme in my head. :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

POTENTIAL USA BASKETBALL 2016 ROSTER:

Guard: Chris Paul
Guard: Russell Westbrook
Guard: Stephen Curry
Guard: James Harden
Forward: Carmelo Anthony
Forward: Paul George
Forward: Kevin Durant
Forward: LeBron James
Forward: Kevin Love
Forward: Blake Griffin
Center: Chris Bosh
Center: Dwight Howard

I would also like to see Derrick Rose, Kyrie Irving, if they are healthy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Edit: Nvm. You're talking about the 2016 Olympics.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*










Nate reportedly signed a 2 year deal with the Nuggets


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

JONAS is your Summer League MVP...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

#JONASAUSUS 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

it'll be interesting to see what role BAZEMORE plays with the warriors this season.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Bazemore has never lost a non-NBA game, whether it be D-League or summer league, neither has Draymond.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Stax's Irrelevant Stat of the Day!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Inspired by a tweet from ESPN's Chris Palmer and a thread on RealGM, who would you guys say are your top 10 players under 25 (Born in 1988 or after).

Mine would be:
1. Kevin Durant
2. Derrick Rose (Assuming he returns to previous form)
3. Russell Westbrook
4. Stephen Curry
5. James Harden
6. Kevin Love
7. Paul George
8. Kyrie Irving
9. Brook Lopez
10. Blake Griffin


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

1. Kevin Durant
2. Russell Westbrook
3. Derrick Rose
4. Kevin Love
5. James Harden
6. Steph Curry
7. Paul George
8. Kyrie Irving
9. Blake Griffin
10. Brook Lopez


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

1) WIGGINS
2) does it matter lel?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Thought you would've learned from your Shabazz hyping...

And he's a Kansas guy too

:kobe8


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Xile44 said:


> 1. Kevin Durant
> 2. Russell Westbrook
> 3. Derrick Rose
> 4. Kevin Love
> ...


Kevin Love better than James Harden Steph Curry and Kyrie Irving? I don't know about that...

I might even take Paul George over Love.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> Kevin Love better than James Harden Steph Curry and Kyrie Irving? I don't know about that...
> 
> I might even take Paul George over Love.


Maybe Harden over Love. I.wouldnt put Irving up there yet. Loves defense isnt good but neither are Currys Hardens and Irvings


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Tyler Durden said:


> POTENTIAL USA BASKETBALL 2016 ROSTER:
> 
> Guard: Chris Paul
> Guard: Russell Westbrook
> ...


I think Chris Paul said something hinting he wouldn't be back. Lebron/Carmelo/Durant should do well as a core regardless. I still think Kobe comes back for another. He seems obsessed with his resume and I'd also not want Bosh. 

Something tells me Rose will sit out, I think he plays it safe the rest of his career with that kind of thing to be honest. He'd be great regardless.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Fuck that noise DRUMMUND would be in over Bosh.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Lacks Cousins.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Joel Anthony said:


> Lacks Cousins.


OK I laughed


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Xile44 said:


> OK I laughed


For the Top 10 under 25? You would because he definitely bumps Lopez out.

EDIT: He'd bump Blake out and take his spot. Brook is safe at 10.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Joel Anthony said:


> For the Top 10 under 25? You would because he definitely bumps Lopez out.
> 
> EDIT: He'd bump Blake out and take his spot. Brook is safe at 10.


Thought you meant having Cousins on Team USA. Lol.


Hmm. Forgot about Cousins. I find it hard not putting Blake in the top 10 for players under 25 though and Id take Lopez over Cousins


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I would say that Lopez played on better teams, but when you look at Lopez weak rebounding numbers and Cousins is pretty much close to 20/10 status, it's a toss up. Both are better than Blake though and it's not really close to me. Blake just dunks and puts back while the other two do so much more offensively. Cousins still has to work on his shot but Blake has none to even speak of, which he supposedly tried working on this year though that was just an embarrassment. Brook has them all in defense, for now. Cousins really has gotta step up there.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Tyler Durden said:


> POTENTIAL USA BASKETBALL 2016 ROSTER:
> 
> Guard: Chris Paul
> Guard: Russell Westbrook
> ...


Looks decent. I'd add in Anthony Davis over Bosh. Preferably Hibbert over Dwight too, we don't need the scoring, get better defense at that point in their careers and lose the headache.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Maybe McGee will put his head together enough to be the defense stopper envisioned when they invited him to camp originally


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Joel Anthony said:


> I would say that Lopez played on better teams, but when you look at Lopez weak rebounding numbers and Cousins is pretty much close to 20/10 status, it's a toss up. Both are better than Blake though and it's not really close to me. Blake just dunks and puts back while the other two do so much more offensively. Cousins still has to work on his shot but Blake has none to even speak of, which he supposedly tried working on this year though that was just an embarrassment. Brook has them all in defense, for now. Cousins really has gotta step up there.


Lopez played on better teams? 

Yeah Lopez lacks the dominating rebound numbers to put him on a higher pedestal. 

His offensive package though is to good. Can hit an 18 footer, play with his back to the basket and his footwork is top notch.

I didn't even realize he was 25 and he's going to be mentored by KG who wants to make him better.

Blake had one of the best rookie seasons to date. Sure majority of his points are dunks but its still points. He can rebound and is a decent passer. I can't see how he can get worse.

Cousins would benefit from playing on a team with Veterans. He's not stable on the court and you never know when he will lash out whether its a on team mate or a ref. Hes still a walking double double, with a nice offensive touch I guess its a toss up really.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

lopez is a god awful defender.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Magic said:


> lopez is a god awful defender.


He improved a lot last season


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Xile44 said:


> Lopez played on better teams?


Not that the Nets are the Heat or anything, but yeah, they're better than what the Kings have had.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Joel Anthony said:


> Not that the Nets are the Heat or anything, but yeah, they're better than what the Kings have had.


 Last season was the only good team he was on.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Xile44 said:


> Last season was the only good team he was on.


Well that's one more playoff than Cousins has sniffed and by the time he makes his first, Lopez will more than likely be in his 3rd or 4th.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Joel Anthony said:


> Well that's one more playoff than Cousins has sniffed and by the time he makes his first, Lopez will more than likely be in his 3rd or 4th.



Yeah but don't see how that determines much


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Xile44 said:


> Yeah but don't see how that determines much


Playoff experience helps no matter how little, and playing alongside a Deron Williams is always a plus. I guess what I'm saying is the old played out "Put Cousins on a better team and then let's talk". Pretty much you said it with the whole "he could benefit from playing alongside Vets like Brook is going to be doing with K.G.". 

Other than that, I agree with those lists.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

I took it as Lopez is only playing good due to the team he is on.

Vasquez is pretty good at playmaking and should help Cousins and they finally got rid of Tyreke. 

Cousins will have all star appearances soon I'm surr

I feel Kings should trade some youth for some Vets kind of like the Nets did with Lopez. Buts it's never that simple


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Better question for the htread is how many games will Greg Oden play?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Tyler Durden said:


> Better question for the htread is how many games will Greg Oden play?


Anything not in a Suns jersey is under twenty.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*










A preview of the Wizards in 2015. Wall/Beal/MKG/Unibrow/Cousins with Calipari as coach. We know IMP loves the Wildcats. And yes I know Beal isn't in the picture and didn't go to Kentucky :side:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Chris Singleton took the picture. :mark:

Good to see STAFF SERGEANT Bernard James didn't go too long unemployed.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Damn, where is Brandon Knight? :rvp


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Wasn't there.

Wall, MKG, Cousins and Unibrow were all at the Team USA mini camp.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

the team doesn't work as i hate MKG almost as much as i hate PG. davis and cousins are okay and would cousins bring back that knucklehead feel that i miss.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

So you miss :mcgee3


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

yes b/c i don't want anything to do with NENE and his 40 games a season


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Inb4 Notorious reads his cell phone updates:

MIKE MILLER TO THE GRIZZ :mark:

AND

HEAT vs BULLS to start the season :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Been calling it since he got amnestied. Great pickup for Memphis. While Miller isn't the picture for healthiness, he's shown that he is more than capable of stepping up in big games when the team needs him the most.

Also Derek Fisher back to the Thunder. :ti


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

BIG THUNDER SIGNING. 

That's the catapult right there folks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Heat vs. Bulls opening night?

That fucking sucks. I wanted to see Rose have his return in Chicago


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

So what month will Derek Fisher asks to be released for family issues and signs with a contender?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Heat vs. Lakers will be a Christmas Day game.

I thought the NBA had the good teams to play on Christmas? Whatever...


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Aid180 said:


> So what month will Derek Fisher asks to be released for family issues and signs with a contender?


he won't need it with the compromising pictures he has of scott brooks.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I still think the Lakers are making the playoffs tbh


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

BIG NAZR to finish of :lelbron on opening night :mark:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Rose will return and make all the Heat fans leave 3 minutes early. :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Is Rose even going to be ready?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Yeah he's gonna be participating in training camp/preseason and will return on opening night. He confirmed it and his brother/agents.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I think it still hinges on anything God and his baby son Jesus tells Rose between now and then. NOTHING IS FOR SURE TILL IT'S HAPPENED.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

All schedules come out tomorrow on NBA TV

Can't wait


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Heat getting their rings in front of Noah lol.

Lakers getting blown out on Christmas once again.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Regardless of whether the Lakers are good this season or not, anytime it's LeBron's team against Kobe's the ratings are always great. So no surprise that Stern decided on that.

I think the only way the Celtics get on the Christmas lineup is if they play the Nets.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Heat getting their rings in front of Noah.














Notorious said:


> I think the only way the Celtics get on the Christmas lineup is if they play the Nets.


I could see this happening. Sure the C's are going to have a tough year, but it makes sense storyline wise. Probably will end up happening on a TNT Thursday Night or ABC Sunday game though.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Uh oh, Wade still messing with groupies?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

That's GABRIELLE :mark: fine ass.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Xile44 said:


> All schedules come out tomorrow on NBA TV
> 
> Can't wait


Hopefully Bulls get a similar schedule to last year


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

So Kevin Durant and Kevin Love have confirmed that they're gonna play for Team USA in the 2014 FIBA's. Also Westbrook & Harden are likely to play as well. So we're looking at potentially a Westbrook/Harden/George/Durant/Love starting lineup or Westbrook/Harden/Durant/Love/Cousins lineup, depending on the direction Coach K takes.

Also it's rumored that LeBron may be done playing for Team USA.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

That's surprising to hear, the LeBron part


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Where'd you see that? About Bron.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Yahoo Sports is reporting it


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Meh

Guy needs a break anyway, and it's not like we still (probably) won't win gold. He's been overworked the past 2-3 years


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Proves that LeBron is a BITCH.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

LeBron's bigger than TEAM USA is all that proves.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

So LeBron hates America. I guess Akron, Ohio is not part of America, because LeBron is from Akron in case you guys didn't know. He never mentions it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Yea we knew he was from America :lebron7


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

First it was why can't he be MVP?

Now we have






#THERETURN #REDKNIGHTRISES :rose1 :rose2


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

The red knight rises, if ya know what I mean... :rogan


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Wouldn't expect a player of his caliber to say anything else. Gotta have that confidence especially at his level.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

obvious question should've been "so what makes u better than lebron?"


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Notorious said:


> First it was why can't he be MVP?
> 
> Now we have
> 
> ...


THE RETURN PART II - THE ACTUAL RETURN


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Joel Anthony said:


> Wouldn't expect a player of his caliber to say anything else. Gotta have that confidence especially at his level.


This. D-Rose is an elite player, that should be his mind state


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: I'm 50/50, I mean I'm signing with the Rockets.*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> Coach - Skiles
> PG – Rondo, Robinson
> SG – Smith, Dudley
> SF – M.Barnes, Dudley
> ...


 Playoff chance? Better than the Bobcats? That could’ve been the Bobcats.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Glad he said that. Durant would have said LeBron James.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Does this mean D Rose is mentally ready now. :rose1


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

been looking through the eastern conference, came up with some early standings predictions.

1.heat
2.nets
3.bulls
4.pacers
5.knicks
6.cavs
7.bucks
8.hawks

pistons, raps, celts and the bobcats could all challenge too, however.

im also probably being very optimistic on my bucks, but im liking the look of the lineup a hell of a lot more than last season. assuming jennings stays, and believe it or not i hope he does, i think there is a good chance of him having a breakout year. he now knows what people dislike about his game, and especially if he is only brought back on the qo, he will be doing everything to fix those issues in a contract year. ilyasova was great after the first few months of the season where he was low on confidence due to the mental pressures of delivering on his big contract. that wont happen again. then there is sanders, an ELITE nba center who will only improve. he needs to avoid those fouls though so we can get the most out of him minutes wise. henson will play a much larger part too after a very promising rookie season and then dominating the summer league. great to see the back of ellis, mayo is a much better defender and fit beside jennings. teague would have been perfect seeing as mayo showed how much he thrived as 'the man' on offence last season before dirk returned, but hopefully jennings can share it around a bit more this season. he had some great stretches of assists last season.

predicting gary neal to join as the backup for mayo. we still need some sort of small forward though.

sanders/zaza
ilyasova/henson
delfino/???
mayo/neal
jennings/ridnour

i can live with. would love a small forward to start over delfino but after kirilenko signed with the nets i gave up on that, through free agency anyway.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Nets above Bulls and Pacers?


----------



## Yeezus (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Ain't no way Nets are above DEM PACERS :george


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

the fact that nov left the wizards out is an abomination and proves why international appeal is the worst thing to ever happen to sports. 

the wizards are contenders. i tell you and eventual nba champions. the mock standings offend me more than john wall's jump shot, singleton's attempts to play offense, JAN overcoming free throw phobia, and NENE's durability. 

wall is getting the max. i should get use to saying his name and hope he finds a jump shot.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

i have them 13th if thats any consolation imp.

and yeah, couldnt resist how good the nets are on paper.

eastern conference is actually looking pretty deep this season.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

it's okay, only a real american would understand how important it is to the NBA in mind to have the nation's capital have a playoff team. you couldn't qualify for a fake american so that obviously wouldn't factor into your decision.

honestly though the wizards have a good shot at making the playoffs if wall stays healthy. max contract wall is starting to become a problem, even though he shoots like he's blind. everything depends on how they start the season, since the wizards tend to finish strong.

max contract wall is going to make me cry.


----------



## Yeezus (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Wizards title contenders ? OH COME OOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



IMPULSE said:


> it's okay, only a real american would understand how important it is to the NBA in mind to have the nation's capital have a playoff team. you couldn't qualify for a fake american so that obviously wouldn't factor into your decision.
> 
> honestly though the wizards have a good shot at making the playoffs if wall stays healthy. max contract wall is starting to become a problem, even though he shoots like he's blind. everything depends on how they start the season, since the wizards tend to finish strong.
> 
> max contract wall is going to make me cry.


the teams around you guys last season all added big pieces; jefferson, smith, bynum, even gay who had the raps playing .500 basketball after he joined. the only team who really appears to have declined are the celtics. i just dont see how improvement from beal and the potential for a full season from wall is enough.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Nov said:


> been looking through the eastern conference, came up with some early standings predictions.
> 
> 1.heat
> 2.nets
> ...


Meh. The list makes sense, just due to how good the Nets and Cavs are on paper. The bench can be really good if Terry continues off his good playoff performance. 

AK47, Blatche, Evans, etc. is pretty good coming off the bench. They still have some young players in there, and Livingston can run the point at stretches.

X-factor is gonna be chemistry and coaching, especially with J-Kidd being HC. 

Cavs just have to stay healthy and they will make the playoffs. Varejao was a beast before he went down, and we already know what Kyrie can do. If Bynum plays like he did in LA, they are easily in the playoffs.

Honestly, I'd put the Knicks up higher just because they didn't really lose anyone and were #2 in the conference last year.

1. Heat
2A. Pacers
2B. Nets
2C. Knicks
2D. Bulls

I think any of those four teams can be #2 in the conference.

Even with Rose back, I don't see the Bulls doing too much.

Projected Lineup is:

Rose
Butler
Deng
Boozer
Noah

Which isn't bad at all, that's probably the best staring lineup they have fielded since the Jordan teams, no joke. The bench is suspect though, with Hinrich, Gibson, and Dunleavy. No spark-plugs to speak of, and scoring has always been our main problem, even with Rose.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

dunleavy can be that spark imo. will be the first guy off the bench and your #1 threat from outside. rose drive and kick will be a regular occurrence. loved him at milwaukee, despite his soft d. smart player.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

While Dunleavy isn't what you call a spark plug off the bench, he's an underrated role player and should do well for the Bulls.

Anyway, my early East playoff prediction:

1. Miami
2. Chicago
3. Indiana
4. Brooklyn
5. New York
6. Cleveland
7. Washington
8. Detroit

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Notorious said:


> While Dunleavy isn't what you call a spark plug off the bench, he's an underrated role player and should do well for the Bulls.
> 
> Anyway, my early East playoff prediction:
> 
> ...


I'm surprised Washington made the list.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Washington should make the playoffs this year if healthy. They would've been a playoff team last year if Wall didn't miss the first half of the season.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Notorious said:


> Washington should make the playoffs this year if healthy. They would've been a playoff team last year if Wall didn't miss the first half of the season.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well Nene did play 61 games last year, so that's a good sign. Okafor was able to stay healthy, and Beal was ballin after the all-star break.

Yeah, I could see them making the playoffs if all goes well.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I don't think Washington has a good shot at all at making the playoffs.

1. Miami
2. Indiana
3. Brooklyn
4. Chicago
5. New York
6. Cleveland
7. Toronto
8. Detroit


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

1. Heat
2. Bulls
3. Knicks
4. Nets
5. Pacers
6. Cavs
7. Wizards
8. Pistons.

Knicks always so better than expected. This year they are bringing back the same core that won 54 games, but are younger, deeper, and more athletic. Their only real loss was Copeland, and he is up there for WOAT defender. They are deeper than any team I can think of too. Playoffs are when the real challenge begins. Pacers are always inconsistent in the regular season and Nets IMO aren't going to be that special. They'll be slow and their defense won't be good.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Washington doesn't have a good shot at all? With Wall playing last year their record was good enough to make the playoffs. They're bringing back pretty much the exact same roster except they've upgraded at backup PG with bringing in Maynor and they're drafting Porter. Not to mention that Wall and Beal are still improving.

Unless they deal with injury problems again, the Wizards will make the playoffs.

@Punked Up: I just can't see a team with KG playing on it being a bad defensive team.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

1. Heat
2. Bulls
3. Knicks
4. Pacers
5. Nets
6. Cavaliers
7. Raptors
8. Hawks

I also don't see Wizards making the playoffs. And I don't see Nets going full-strength throughout the whole season so they can rest their vets when playoff time comes (something that Celtics did in the last 2 seasons).


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

It's fair for someone to not think the Wizards will make the playoffs, I don't think they're a lock or anything.

But to act like they have no shot? That's ridiculous.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Speaking of Washington, the Wizards and John Wall are close to agreeing on a 5 year, $80 mil extension.

So Wall getting the max eh? IMPULSE meltdown incoming...


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

In reply to Yeezuz 

Nets tied with the Pacers last year for wins. 
Replaced Wallace, Brooks, Bogams and Humphries with, Pierce, KG, Jet, AK47, Livingston while keeping Blatche and Evans

Heat
Bulls
Pacers
Nets
Knicks
Hawks
Wizards
Cavs/Pistons


Also looks like the schedule release got delayed to next week


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Just realized this thread existed. 

DIRK


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Porter is terrible lmao.

John Wall is the best thing they have going, along with Beal but he's still not that dependable, but he's the next best thing they've got. Nene is great too.

Other teams are just better, unfortunately for them.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Heat
Pacers
Bulls
Knicks
Nets
Pistons
Celtics side
Wizards

The East is up in the air really. Heat/Pacers will stay consistent but I'm questionable about every other team. Oh and fuck the Nets. COME BACK PIERCE :sad:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Porter probably won't even start, he's not even in the equation. If he turns out to be solid, then great but he won't make or break their season.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



MoveMent said:


> Heat
> Pacers
> Bulls
> Knicks
> ...


How do you not have Cleveland in there


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Cleveland if healthy will make the playoffs.

But their 3 best players are all injury prone. Varejao will get hurt, that's a given, he does every year. Bynum's knees can't be trusted. Kyrie himself is injury prone.

The Cavs are a huge injury risk.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Notorious said:


> Porter probably won't even start, he's not even in the equation. If he turns out to be solid, then great but he won't make or break their season.


You mentioned drafting Porter as a highlight for them. I think it's terrible for a team to have a pick in the top 5 and to receive a player who will in no way have any impact on their team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Canadian said:


> You mentioned drafting Porter as a highlight for them. I think it's terrible for a team to have a pick in the top 5 and to receive a player who will in no way have any impact on their team.


They've added Porter, he was good in college and there's a chance it can translate to the pros. But Porter isn't the difference between making the playoffs for the Wizards.

The Wizards would've made the playoffs last season if Wall didn't miss the first half of the season. And the Wizards will make the playoffs this season unless Wall misses half of the season again.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

is anyone willing to bet their posting privileges in this thread that the raptors won't make the playoffs? dare anyone to step on up.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

If they DON'T make the playoffs, that'll just go to show how laughable Toronto sports teams are. Blue Jays touted as one of the best teams before the season, and are terrible. Raptors show promise, but I can see the same happening to them.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Raptors have a shot, that's obvious.

But as far as we know there's 5 spots in the East pretty much locked up with Miami, Chicago, Indiana, Brooklyn and New York. Leaving 3 spots open that'll be between Cleveland, Washington, Detroit, Atlanta, Milwaukee, Toronto and if they decide not to tank, Boston. So it's certainly plausible that the Raptors don't make the playoffs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



WWF said:


> If they DON'T make the playoffs, that'll just go to show how laughable Toronto sports teams are. Blue Jays touted as one of the best teams before the season, and are terrible. Raptors show promise, but I can see the same happening to them.


Blue Jays aren't run by MLSE.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Hey guys, what team led the East when their star player played 2 of the last 3 seasons? Oh yeah, the Bulls.

1. Chicago
2. Miami
3. Brooklyn
4. Indiana
5. Knicks
6. Cleveland
7. Detroit
8. Toronto


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Paul Pierce and KG will return to Boston in a preaseason game Oct 23.

How anti-climatic


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



JM said:


> Blue Jays aren't run by MLSE.


and their gm isn't


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*










It's kinda funny that Monroe could end up being the odd man out in Detroit. That line up isn't going to work and when it doesn't the first to go will be Monroe even though he has a higher career PER than Smith and in his second season he had a higher PER than Smith has EVER in 9 years.


----------



## M1687 (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

When will they release the sched? Really hoping it will either be Nets/Bulls vs Heat on opening night.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

It's Bulls vs Heat, that's already been leaked.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I must be suffering from basketball withdrawal as I think I'm going to watch this team USA scrimmage all the way through.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Waiters is such a chucker


----------



## M1687 (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Only Thibs' squad is playing D.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

No surprises there


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Davis has been the best player for both teams thus far.

Showing off his shooting range and has been highly active on defense.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



> When asked his opinion about Oklahoma City’s offseason activity, Kevin Durant offered a three-word response: “I love it.”
> 
> Durant then walked away from the media, seemingly upset, while taking in the action at the Team USA minicamp in Las Vegas.
> 
> ...


lel. OKC's offseason has basically been they lost Kevin Martin and they brought back Derek Fisher. And they drafted Steven Adams who I don't think is ready to be an immediate contributor to a contending team.

lol. Durant is out of OKC the first chance he gets.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Aw come on MATE, Adams is a good team guy out the door, the skills will come.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nets sign Alan Anderson to a two year deal. 
Averaged 10 ppg with Toronto

Dude had career games against the Knicks last year

LeBron announced the soundtrack for NBA 2K14. Looks good. There's K.R.I.T in there Notorious.
Along with K-Dot, Eminem, Drake, Jay Z, Nas, Puff Daddy, Gorillaz, Kanye, Daft Punk, Ross, Jadakiss, Coldplay etc


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Jesus Christ the same main stream shit we've been hearing on the radio for 5 years. Get some originality LeBron.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Yeah I know, KRIT :mark:


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Not sure if posted but MSG has 10 years to move apparently.


That'd be pretty crazy if they do move


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Gerald Henderson back to the Bobcats/Hornets on a 3 year, $18 mil deal.

I think it's a fair deal. Henderson is actually a good player he just doesn't get attention because he plays on a god-awful team.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Xile44 said:


> Not sure if posted but MSG has 10 years to move apparently.
> 
> 
> That'd be pretty crazy if they do move


lel, I saw that. I have no clue how you MOVE Madison Square Garden.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Notorious said:


> Gerald Henderson back to the Bobcats/Hornets on a 3 year, $18 mil deal.
> 
> I think it's a fair deal. Henderson is actually a good player he just doesn't get attention because he plays on a god-awful team.


He is a real nice player, was playing real good after the AS Break. He has improved a majority of his numbers each year, and is starting to draw fouls. The more he continues to take it inside, the better off he'll be.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Amazing_Cult said:


> He is a real nice player, was playing real good after the AS Break. He has improved a majority of his numbers each year, and is starting to draw fouls. The more he continues to take it inside, the better off he'll be.


Yeah I remember one game where he completely torched the Celtics.

Post ASB he was putting up 19/4/3 on 46/27/84 shooting. So yeah I think $6 mil per year is a very fair deal for him. I would've loved to have him in Boston if we didn't already have a logjam at SG.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

6 million per year is a GREAT deal imo. He offered a lot to a shit team and it didn't appear to be just a bad player shining due to circumstance. With a solid core he could be a really nice complimentary piece.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

So the Wizards and have John Wall have already agreed to deals on an extension, and the Kings & Pacers are in talks with Cousins & George respectively on their extensions.

Lol at those who thought any of those guys were gonna actually hit the market.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Notorious said:


> So the Wizards and have John Wall have already agreed to deals on an extension, and the Kings & Pacers are in talks with Cousins & George respectively on their extensions.
> 
> Lol at those who thought any of those guys were gonna actually hit the market.


Only one I could even slightly see was Cousins, just due to his personality.

Wall has a nice little core building in Washington, and people actually project playoffs this year for them, and their projected starters at PG/SG/SF are all under 23 years of age.

George leaving is just :kobe8


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Only one I could even slightly see was Cousins, just due to his personality.
> 
> Wall has a nice little core building in Washington, and people actually project playoffs this year for them, and their projected starters at PG/SG/SF are all under 23 years of age.
> 
> George leaving is just :kobe8


Nah the Kings highly value Cousins, despite his off the court issues. They see him as the future of the franchise. They're probably gonna max him.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Notorious said:


> Nah the Kings highly value Cousins, despite his off the court issues. They see him as the future of the franchise. They're probably gonna max him.


Understandable. The talent is clearly there. He rebounds very well, has very quick hands for a big-man, can get steals. Isn't the best shot-blocker, but his big body can alter a lot of shots no matter what. One of the better passers for his position, and can draw contact and hit those free-throws at a good rate.

Only problem is the turnovers and shot selection. He likes to venture out around sixteen or so feet and shoot jumpers when its clear he does most of the damage at the rim. 

Turnovers are always gonna be a problem for big-men, especially those who can do a lot of damage with the paint as doubles come on them.

Malone just has to work with Cousins, and he can easily be an all-star.

Hell, he had a case two years ago when he averaged 18/11/2. Same numbers as Bynum with less blocks and more steals, basically. If he played on a winning team, he would have been a lock.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Cousins has the talent to be the best center in the league. His off the court issues/attitude would be his only downfall IMO.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

WWF said:


> lel, I saw that. I have no clue how you MOVE Madison Square Garden.


I don't get why the state wants it gone though . There was a 47-1 vote in favor of MSG moving.

I think they'll find a way to resolve it but I'm sure this will affect the the Knicks in someway.

Will laugh if they end up playing in New Jersey


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Looks like Luis Scola will be headed to the Pacers in a trade that will be made official tomorrow.

I didn't pay much attention to Scola last season but unless he's completely fallen off he's a good replacement for Hansbrough.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Looks like Luis Scola will be headed to the Pacers in a trade that will be made official tomorrow.
> 
> I didn't pay much attention to Scola last season but unless he's completely fallen off he's a good replacement for Hansbrough.
> 
> ...


Granger to Suns?

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Granger isn't in it.

It'll probably be like Gerald Green and a pick or something.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Granger isn't in it.
> 
> It'll probably be like Gerald Green and a pick or something.
> 
> ...


Than that's an upgrade over Hansbrough definitely.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So Luis Scola to the Pacers for Gerald Green, Miles Plumlee and a future protected 1st.

Hill/Watson
George/Stephenson
Granger/Copeland
West/Scola
Hibbert/Mahinmi

Better than last year?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Definitely. Copeland and Scola make their bench much better, plus getting Granger back. Definitely in good shape for next season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah their bench actually has scoring threats now which is big for them.

I assume Stephenson will be 6th man which is a role I think he's best at.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Bucks sign Gary Neal. 2 year deal


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Stephenson was a disaster at times during the playoffs. 6th man would be great for him. Liking what the bench looks like now. Scola should provide some points, opposed to Hansbrough's usual rebound that goes through his hands + quick foul.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Neal is fine, but the way he plays leads me to believe that the Bucks are insanely retarded for not firing their GM by now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So Neal will be the Bucks 6th man? lel.

The Bucks are a mess. They legit think the 8th seed and a 1st round exit is something to aim for when building a team.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

oj mayo can lead them to a championship


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Tyler Durden said:


>


Wtf is Butler and Radmonovic doing at 2:20? :lol


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

still not sure what the Bucks are doing.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



JY57 said:


> still not sure what the Bucks are doing.


Being a treadmill.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Wtf is Butler and Radmonovic doing at 2:20? :lol


loooool didn't even notice that before


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*






:lmao


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Notorious said:


> So the Wizards and have John Wall have already agreed to deals on an extension, and the Kings & Pacers are in talks with Cousins & George respectively on their extensions.
> 
> Lol at those who thought any of those guys were gonna actually hit the market.


So where's the consolation prize fro the Lakers? What will ESPN do? Who will the Lakers get?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

IMPULSE said:


> So where's the consolation prize fro the Lakers? What will ESPN do? Who will the Lakers get?


Well if the Lakers fail to get LeBron/Melo or any of the young guys then all that's left is guys like Kobe, Pau, Dirk, Granger, Deng and Z-Bo.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Could wait for 2015. Love, Aldridge, and Rondo are free agents.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

My guess is an overpaid Brandon Jennings.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

So judging by LeBron's latest Instagram posts, he's working to add the skyhook to his game.

Hmm....


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Detroit sign and trade for Jennings 3 year, 24 million.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Great to see the Pistons joining the treadmill clique.

FREE.DRUMMOND :bron3


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Detroit gives up Knight, Kravtsov, and Middleton.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

The Pistons had so much potential a couple months ago.

And Dumars managed to ruin it all by signing two morons in Josh Smith and Brandon Jennings.

#FREEDRUMMOND
#FREEMONROE
#FREEKCP


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I like the move.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

pistons are the nba's globetrotters


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Notorious said:


> The Pistons had so much potential a couple months ago.
> 
> And Dumars managed to ruin it all by signing two morons in Josh Smith and Brandon Jennings.
> 
> ...


Holy overreaction Batman. The move was good in my opinion but it certainly wasn't catastrophic. You are making it sound like they even made the playoffs last year. Jennings are Smith were both important players on playoff teams. Pistons also didn't lose much to get them either. They have done much worse like that offseason they tossed money at Ben Gordon and Charlie Villenueva.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Dark Church said:


> Holy overreaction Batman. The move was good in my opinion but it certainly wasn't catastrophic. You are making it sound like they even made the playoffs last year. Jennings are Smith were both important players on playoff teams. Pistons also didn't lose much to get them either. They have done much worse like that offseason they tossed money at Ben Gordon and Charlie Villenueva.


I don't think you realize just how terrible Brandon Jennings is. And while Josh Smith is talented, he's one of the biggest chuckers in the league. And yes Smith and Jennings were important players on average teams. Ok.

You're pairing Jennings and Smith, two of the biggest chuckers in the league on the same team in the same starting lineup. There's not a good scenario to come out of this.

Yeah the Pistons will probably make the playoffs. But they had a bright future and in the span of 2 months they've gone from one of the teams with the brightest futures to a team that looks to be a perennial 1st round punching bag.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Notorious said:


> I don't think you realize just how terrible Brandon Jennings is. And while Josh Smith is talented, he's one of the biggest chuckers in the league. And yes Smith and Jennings were important players on average teams. Ok.
> 
> You're pairing Jennings and Smith, two of the biggest chuckers in the league on the same team in the same starting lineup. There's not a good scenario to come out of this.
> 
> Yeah the Pistons will probably make the playoffs. But they had a bright future and in the span of 2 months they've gone from one of the teams with the brightest futures to a team that looks to be a perennial 1st round punching bag.


They didn't trade away the future though. Also I think Billups can help Jennings make better decisions. Rasheed can also help Smith since he is a coach now. These guys have more help now than with the Bucks or especially the Hawks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Dark Church said:


> They didn't trade away the future though. Also I think Billups can help Jennings make better decisions. Rasheed can also help Smith since he is a coach now. These guys have more help now than with the Bucks or especially the Hawks.


You're right they didn't trade away the future. They just stunted their growth. Monroe & Drummond's touches will definitely go down with Jennings and Smith into the fold, who knows if KCP will even start with all the combo guards Detroit has.

Jennings is a moron. Chauncey Billups can't change that. Josh Smith is a moron. Rasheed Wallace can't change that. The Pistons will more than likely make the playoffs with this team for the foreseeable future. Congratulations, they're the new Atlanta Hawks. Welcome to the treadmill.

I'd say I'm just disappointed with Detroit. On one hand, it'll be nice to see them make the playoffs again but I hate the team that they've built.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm really liking the New Eastern Conference.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

The important thing is that the Pistons are gonna be fun as hell in 2K14

Jennings to Smith lobs all day


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Xile44 said:


> I'm really liking the New Eastern Conference.


Yep. The East is on the rise.

I'd argue now that the top 5 teams in the East are better than the top 5 teams in the West but the West just has more depth overall.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

once again, anyone that thinks that the Pistons will be good or have benefitted from these signings has no clue about basketball. They have zero spacing and Jennings is a chucker that you let chuck that will chuck even worse without any spacing due to Smith. This team is going to be awful.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

There gonna be good defensively.

There back court has good spacing, if Jennings can be coached right I don't think it's that bad. They replaced Knight with Jennings who despite his shot selection is still an improvement over Knight.

They Still kept Monroe and Drummond so there future still looks find to me

Get some playoff experience


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

do you guys not understand the importance spacing? I don't think most of you. Spurs/Heat are two of the best teams at spacing the floor and leaving the paint open to attack and look where they were last season. :kobe8


Jennings isn't an improvement over anyone. He is a minus on a team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

They have Mo Cheeks as coach. It's not like they have a disciplinary coach like Rick Adelman or Pop.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

There good enough to make a lower play off seed.

Drummond may not even start the first couple of games so we"ll see who plays SF who could better there spacing.

They still kept Drummond and Monroe so their future is find. They are now gonna get some playoff experience and Jennings likely won't even be on the pistons 3 years from now


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I really don't see how Drummond doesn't start.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Notorious said:


> I really don't see how Drummond doesn't start.


Its just a thought, I could see a coach doing considering Smith Drum and Monroe are a bad offensive tandem 

Anyways.

There's only 3 teams in the East who I feel are guaranteed to miss the Playoffs (Cats, Magic and Sixers)

The playoff race should be fun


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I'm having trouble seeing the Celtics as currently constructed making the playoffs. They're just too flawed.

And the Bucks aren't making the playoffs.

Knight/Ridnour
Mayo/Neal
Delfino/Daniels
Ilyasova/Henson
Sanders/Udoh

That team is awful.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

since ive started watching sports, and that is all sports, I have never seen a team as BAFFLING as the bucks. WHAT THE FUCK ARE THEY DOING?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

From what I've gathered from Bucks fans on RealGM, their owner is old and senile and doesn't want to see the team rebuild so hence why they aim for the 8th seed every year.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Magic said:


> do you guys not understand the importance spacing? I don't think most of you. Spurs/Heat are two of the best teams at spacing the floor and leaving the paint open to attack and look where they were last season. :kobe8
> 
> 
> Jennings isn't an improvement over anyone. He is a minus on a team.


:lmao Heat with their 5 out iso spacing makes them one of the best.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Notorious said:


> I'm having trouble seeing the Celtics as currently constructed making the playoffs. They're just too flawed.
> 
> And the Bucks aren't making the playoffs.
> 
> ...


My boy Millsap on the Bucks.
Edit: Nvm he's on the Hawks, bucks doomed

And forgot about the C"s, got use to them being good.

East lower seeds are really open though


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Xile44 said:


> My boy Millsap on the Bucks.
> 
> And forgot about the C"s, got use to them being good.
> 
> East lower seeds are really open though


Nah Millsap is on the Hawks. He's Josh Smith's replacement.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Nah Millsap is on the Hawks. He's Josh Smith's replacement.


Yeah realized that lmao. Bucks do look bad.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

getting swept as an 7th/8th seed really doesn't give a team much playoff experience tbh. Development, minutes, a big role, and opportunities to perform in the clutch and high pressured games are all more important than getting owned in the playoffs. All of those things will be reduced for Monroe/Drummond due to the Smith/Jenning signings.




BLEACH said:


> :lmao Heat with their 5 out iso spacing makes them one of the best.


No, Heat with their roster filled with deadly three point shooters makes them one of the best. That combined with Wade or Lebron on the court made them deadly last year and in the playoffs.

Wade/Lebron play worse with each on the court. Why? Because the floor spacing is much worse when they play together opposed to when they play with the other off and the lineup being filled with their role players that can hit threes. :kobe8


FLOOR SPACING, IT MATTERS. A LOT.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Magic said:


> getting swept as an 7th/8th seed really doesn't give a team much playoff experience tbh. Development, minutes, a big role, and opportunities to perform in the clutch and high pressured games are all more important than getting owned in the playoffs. All of those things will be reduced for Monroe/Drummond due to the Smith/Jenning signings


I could see your point. It halts them. But they still have a a nice future


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Magic said:


> No, Heat with their roster filled with deadly three point shooters makes them one of the best. That combined with Wade or Lebron on the court made them deadly last year and in the playoffs.
> 
> Wade/Lebron play worse with each on the court. Why? Because the floor spacing is much worse when they play together opposed to when they play with the other off and the lineup being filled with their role players that can hit threes. :kobe8
> 
> ...


Thank you for telling me something I already know.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Yeah, you knew it so well you laughed at the fact that I said Heat had some of the best spacing in the league. :kobe


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

By no means are they as good as the Spurs spacing.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Yes they are, especially with Bosh at Center.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Laugh 
Out
Loud

@ Detroit. "We have two promising young bigs. I know, lets surround them with terrible shooters. That'll help there development and give em room to operate"

Dumars is the new Colangelo.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Brandon Knight is not a true PG and while Jennings isn't exactly a Nash or Kidd, he is better at distributing. Knight would be a SG if he wasn't so lightweight and Jennings is too small to be anything but a PG, so yeah. Money aside, it should be interesting. 

The Bucks are better for getting rid of Jennings and Ellis.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

This video can apply to Brandon Jennings now


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

So Nets will open their season against Kyrie and the Cavs and will play the Bulls on X-Mas


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Notorious said:


> I'm having trouble seeing the Celtics as currently constructed making the playoffs. They're just too flawed.
> 
> And the Bucks aren't making the playoffs.
> 
> ...


pachulia backing up sanders, middleton/antetokounmpo backing up delfino. we will probably try starting ersan at the 3 and henson at the 4 at some point too if that doesn't work out. that team is making the playoffs, btw. 

tbf i dont get all the hate on our recruiting team/gm. especially our draft history. jennings, sanders, harris, henson have been our last four, and only jennings was in the lottery at 10. all four guys have made impacts. ive no doubt antetokounmpo will be the same. (lets ignore the fact we traded harris for nothing, which does fall back to hammond...oops)

i think our future is fine only because IMO henson and sanders are almost as promising a front court duo as monroe and drummond. also the only remotely dear longterm guys we have are mayo with his 3 year 24 mill contract and ilyasova. both are good players and are only being slightly overpaid. both are tradeable, so really, we still have a lot of room to move in the upcoming offseasons.

fuck tanking. we've not fucked ourselves over in any way this off season like people are making out and we get to win games this season. stop hating.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Nov said:


> pachulia backing up sanders, middleton/antetokounmpo backing up delfino. we will probably try starting ersan at the 3 and henson at the 4 at some point too if that doesn't work out. that team is making the playoffs, btw.
> 
> tbf i dont get all the hate on our recruiting team/gm. especially our draft history. jennings, sanders, harris, henson have been our last four, and only jennings was in the lottery at 10. all four guys have made impacts. ive no doubt antetokounmpo will be the same. (lets ignore the fact we traded harris for nothing, which does fall back to hammond...oops)
> 
> ...


This is the funniest post I've seen in this thread in months. Congrats!


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

optimism is key...

gotta stay positive. :side:

tbf ive been trying to convince myself all off-season that every move we've made is good.

fear the deer!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Nov said:


> pachulia backing up sanders, middleton/antetokounmpo backing up delfino. we will probably try starting ersan at the 3 and henson at the 4 at some point too if that doesn't work out. *that team is making the playoffs, btw.*
> 
> tbf i dont get all the hate on our recruiting team/gm. especially our draft history. jennings, sanders, harris, henson have been our last four, and only jennings was in the lottery at 10. all four guys have made impacts. ive no doubt antetokounmpo will be the same. (lets ignore the fact we traded harris for nothing, which does fall back to hammond...oops)
> 
> ...


lol..


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

i hate everyone and everything.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

:ti


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

As you should. As a Magic fan, thanks for Tobias! He might be the best player on that Bucks team, if he was still there.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Xile44 said:


> So Nets will open their season against Kyrie and the Cavs and will play the Bulls on X-Mas
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Bring it on!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

So Christmas day lineup leaked so far is
Heat/Lakers
Nets/Bulls
Thunder/Knicks

Clippers & Rockets will be apart of the other two games as road teams but it's unknown who their opponents will be.

Maybe Clippers/Celtics and Rockets/Warriors? Or Rockets/Spurs and Clippers/Warriors?


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Carmelo to own Durant as usual, 11-1 against him all time. Knicks are apparently going for Udrih for the veteran's minimum.

I doubt he comes, but I'd have no trouble starting him over Felton and then flipping Felton for a third string PG and a second round pick or two.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

lol Heat/Lakers this isn't 2006. There are about ten teams that would be a better match up sure the Heat (Spurs, Nets, Knicks, Pacers, Thunder, Grizzlies, Bulls, Clippers, Rockets and Warriors). I don't get this game at all.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Because the NBA wants ratings. Even though the Lakers are no longer contenders, Kobe is still one of the biggest draws in the NBA and Kobe vs. LeBron will always bring in ratings.

I really can't think of one year since I've been watching basketball where the Lakers didn't play on Christmas.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Or the Celtics never have home games on Christmas because of some stupid shit they do in their arena.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

John Wall has officially signed his 5 year, $80 mil max contract extension.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I dont know what it is about xmas day games, but it gets me HYPED. Presents and Basketball, what more can you ask for?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

^ Presents and Baseball. /sadface


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Terrence Jones got arrested cause he stomped on a homeless mans leg?? Hahaha!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Notorious said:


> So Christmas day lineup leaked so far is
> Heat/Lakers
> Nets/Bulls
> Thunder/Knicks
> ...


Should be Knicks/Bulls. Knicks/Bulls and Xmas just go together.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

dejuan blair is a maverick.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

What in God's name are the Mavericks doing?

And why are the Knicks getting no respect? As a fan attempting to be as non-biased as possible, I see no reason they aren't a good choice for third seed in the regular season, though they'll really need to prove themselves come playoff time.

There's so much of teams just slapping rosters together this off season. Mavericks are just going crazy because they can't entice max cats with a declining Dirk (who's still a beast). Bucks are gonna Buck. Pacers are just getting some seemingly random names for their bench, though Copeland and Scola are nice pickups. Cavaliers are just going name crazy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Calderon/Harris/Larkin
Ellis/Carter/Ellington/Ledo
Marion/Crowder
Dirk/Blair
Dalembert/Wright/James

They should be competing for the 8th seed again. But their offseason isn't a surprise. They've been treadmilling ever since they won the title. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Pelicans Jerseys


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

They look fine, I guess. Just really boring, especially the white one.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

The New Orleans font being so small looks so weird.

But whatever. They're decent. So is anyone else getting new jerseys besides the Suns?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

I like it, especially since it doesn't say Pelicans on it.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Notorious said:


> Calderon/Harris/Larkin
> Ellis/Carter/Ellington/Ledo
> Marion/Crowder
> Dirk/Blair
> ...


That has potential to be the worst defense inthe league. Should be good in offense though.

The thought of a Dirk/Dwight twin towers had me marking out though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



WWF said:


> They look fine, I guess. Just really boring, especially the white one.


Might get a Bulls one, dont' know who, and a Duncan Spurs one


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Punked Up said:


> And why are the Knicks getting no respect? As a fan attempting to be as non-biased as possible, I see no reason they aren't a good choice for third seed in the regular season, though they'll really need to prove themselves come playoff time.


no one except the heat matter in the east.

and lmao @ those unis. even they're too embarrassed to put the word pelicans anywhere


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Of he plays most of the season he along with kyrie Irving will get the cavs into the play offs. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Blake Griffin's first Jordan commercial. It's dope as fuck IMO. I may not like Griffin but he makes some good commercials.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

:lmao


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

:lol

I had a teammate like Dr. Drain one time. The whole "I can make any shot" mentality without making a shot. Too bad we didn't have a Blake Griffin on our team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

"Can you shoot?"
"Can a butterfly sing?"

The top YouTube comment: "Dr. Drain reminds me of Brandon Jennings"

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

:lmao at the video and :lmao at the youtube comment


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

lmao at the top youtube comment. good commercial


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

So Tristan Thompson has supposedly turned himself from a lefty to a righty.

From Michael Grange's twitter ( toronto beat writer, who's at the canadian national teams training camp)



> So it appears [email protected] turned himself from a lefty to a righty: jumpers, everything.


Pretty weird to see a guy make such a drastic change several years into his NBA career, especially since most ppl consider being a lefty to be an advantage .


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I'm digging the Pelicans jersey especially on Jrue. I miss you Jrue!

The Blake ad wasn't bad. Drain will definitely lead the league in assists :lol


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

i don't think anything can help thompson at this point. who knows, maybe he'll learn fundamentals now.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Thompson is a good player. Averaged about 12 points while not having plays ran for him and finished 3rd in the league in offensive boards and 12 th in overall rebounds.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Humbled Moron said:


> Thompson is a good player. Averaged about 12 points while not having plays ran for him and finished 3rd in the league in offensive boards and 12 th in overall rebounds.


Yeah Tristan is underrated, mainly because people think the Cavs missed out on Jonas.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Lol i can just imagine him sitting there taking a selfie looking into the distance :lebron7


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Greg Oden to the Heat.

We all know he's talented. But a major health concern. It's a low risk, high reward signing for the Heat IF and this is a huge IF he can stay healthy. Keep in mind that he hasn't played an NBA game in 4 years.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Oden to the Heat on a 2 year deal. Stein just reported it on his twitter.

Damn, IF (and this is like the biggest if of all time) this guy can stay healthy, Miami is cruising to that 3 peat.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Yeah IF he can stay healthy, the Heat would finally have that defensive anchor at center and their chances at three-peating go through the roof.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Man. If Oden is healthy, the Heat are even better. A lineup of Cole, Wade, Lebron, Bosh, and Oden is scary.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Ya, Bosh will be able to play more at the 4 where he's at his best and you don't have to worry about being outrebounded or killed by guys like Hibbert. Pretty much solves any weakness the Heat have.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I would assume Oden would be on a minutes restriction during the reg. season and possibly sit out back-to-backs like the Warriors did with Andrew Bogut for most of last season so they could have him healthy and well-rested for the playoffs.

I'd say the worst case scenario is Oden's return ends up like Brandon Roy's attempted comeback last year. Play a couple games, get injured and then done for the season.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Which is completely fine since Miami will make the playoffs without Oden anyways. Might as well keep him on the bench until May.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Pretty easy deal for Miami to make. I'm surprised more teams didn't go after him. There is zero risk for the Heat but if healthy and in shape he'd help that team greatly.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Rename thread to How many games will Bynum/Oden play?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I have to wonder why the Thunder didn't try to sign him. It's not like he could possibly be worse than Perkins.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Because the Thunder are cheap as fuck.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

This really hurts. I liked Greg I supported Greg, I gave him the benefit of the doubt when he was struggling in Portland to get healthy...and he shits it all away by riding on the big 3's coattails to a ring that he doesn't deserve. He wouldn't have won in NOLA, but at least he could play with some dignity.



> zero risk for the Heat


lol zero risk


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

It's a low risk, high reward signing for the Heat.

They've just won two titles starting Chris Bosh at center. If Greg Oden can stay healthy (lel), then that's a plus for the Heat and makes them even bigger favorites to win another title. If he can't stay healthy then oh well. They've already proven they can win without him.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

How is signing someone that is going to clog the 13th roster spot nursing injuries low-risk? With a player option? Low risk? Okay.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> How is signing someone that is going to clog the 13th roster spot nursing injuries low-risk? With a player option? Low risk? Okay.


It's low risk because the Heat will be fine with or without Oden. They don't need Oden. If he can stay healthy and produces for the team, then it's great for them. If he doesn't, then oh well, they'll still be the best team in the league regardless. They're the favorites for the title with or without Oden.

The 13th roster spot is irrelevant considering the Heat play like an 8-man rotation. Who was the 13th man for the Heat last year? James Jones? Joel Anthony? And I'm sure if Oden can't play to nurse injuries it'll be no different than them having Juwan Howard occupying a roster spot just to wear a suit over the last three years.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Just don't agree with Greg Oden on anyone's roster being "low risk". He is about as high risk as it gets.

This post on RealGM pretty much sums it up for me:


> He very likely was offered more money - but he chose to leave it on the table because he wants in at all the prime south beach party spots, he wants to be cool and relevant again so he latches on to Lebron - it's not about basketball.


Oden really disappointed me today.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Stall_19 said:


> Pretty easy deal for Miami to make. I'm surprised more teams didn't go after him. There is zero risk for the Heat but if healthy and in shape he'd help that team greatly.


And that's the issue right there, health. I've never seen anyp layer get injuired as much as him


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> Just don't agree with Greg Oden on anyone's roster being "low risk". He is about as high risk as it gets.


It's zero risk because they're paying him the vet minimum. They don't lose *anything* at all if it doesn't work out. He's basically getting payed Juwan Howard money. Heat are already 10 deep without Oden and would be a favorite to win a title without him. Oden producing for the Heat would just be gravy.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Greg Oden is zero risk. Noted.

Sign Joel Przybilla to the same contract. If Oden is zero risk Pryzbilla is like negative 5 risk.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> Greg Oden is zero risk. Noted.
> 
> Sign Joel Przybilla to the same contract. If Oden is zero risk Pryzbilla is like negative 5 risk.


What is the risk? If he get hurt how does that hurt the Heat? He gets hurt, oh well they only go 10 deep instead of 11. A negligible risk if there ever was one.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Why is he making league minimum if Riley doesn't think he's a risk?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Yes there's a risk of Oden getting hurt.

But when we say "low risk", we mean as far as how it affects the Heat. They will be at the top of the league with or without Oden. Greg Oden's health won't make or break the Heat's season. Like I said if he can be healthy then the get another weapon, but if he can't stay healthy then they'll still be dominant. Either way they'll still be great. Their season doesn't hinge on Oden's health.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Yeah well Oden has a small penis. Fuck you.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

oden could've come to boston, and would've had a huge opportunity to revitalize his career, c's have no centers. too scared to deal with the pressure though, rather go to the heat, and bury himself on the bench.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> Yeah well Oden has a small penis. Fuck you.


Well, then Chris Bosh would be disappointed.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



shutupchico said:


> oden could've come to boston, and would've had a huge opportunity to revitalize his career, c's have no centers. too scared to deal with the pressure though, rather go to the heat, and bury himself on the bench.


he would get exposed in boston. he's protected by the heat's depth and doesn't have to be as good to make a difference


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

i think that was the whitest moment in modern history


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



padraic said:


> he would get exposed in boston. he's protected by the heat's depth and doesn't have to be as good to make a difference


i know dude, that's what i said in my post lol.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

If he want to re-vitalize his career, should have went to Phoenix and got steroids in them knees.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

LOOL Pat Riley!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

One of the greatest series on youtube


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

Last year, the biggest story was Miami's chances at a repeat and the Lakers with Dwight Howard. What is it this year?

Miami going for a 3-Peat?
Dwight with Houston?
The new-look Nets?
The Doc Rivers coached Clippers? 
Derrick Rose's comeback?
Kobe Bryant's comeback? 
The Spurs doing what they've been doing...quietly...again?
The tanking for Wiggins?
Something else?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Miami's 3 peat of course.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

saying miami's 3peat is the biggest storyline this year is like saying brock lesnar is the best legit fighter in the wwe lol

i'm interested in how the bulls are gonna play with rose. they're too good of a team not to win a ring one of these years.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I lack confidence in the Bulls.

Not in them playing great because I know they can. But I lack confidence in their ability to stay healthy.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Thibodeau better manage their minutes better if they wanna be a threat in the playoffs.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....-rondo-even-after-acquiring-brandon-jennings/

Dumars gonna Dumars :ti


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

better to let rondo handle the ball so jennings doesn't shoot thirty times a game. maybe a move to off guard with an all star running the offense would do him some good.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

If they can get Rondo without moving Drummond than do it, but I doubt it happens


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I think they could get Rondo with Monroe as the main trade piece but Danny isn't trading Rondo right now.

If he gets traded it'll be later in the season.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

This season is gonna be fun to watch for me just for the tanking. The East pretty much has a locked up playoff picture. Heat/Knicks/Nets/Bulls/Pacers (in no order) going 1-5 and the Wizards/Pistons/Cavs look to be the favorites for the 6-8. The WILD WILD WEST is always unpredictable. You have literally 5-6 teams that have the potential to go deep into the playoffs and the Pelicans will be an interesting team to keep an eye on. Playoff bound IMO.

Suns and Sixers look like the favorites for worst record. Praying for dem Sixas.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

This year looks to be stacked with good teams. Next ear will be even better since all the bottom feeders will have Wiggins/Parker/Randle and the rest of that class.

As of now the East:

1. Bulls
2. Heat
3. Knicks (4th or 5th most likely to win the east though)
4. Nets
5. Pacers

West:

1. OKC
2. Clippers
3. Spurs
4. Grizzlies
5. Warriors
6. Rockets
7. Lakers
8. Wolves


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I'd say the Cavs are easily in the top 6 if Bynum & Vaj stay healthy.

ESPN bringing the lulz as always. Their projected top 10 SG's for this season:
1. Dwyane Wade
2. James Harden
3. Manu Ginobili
4. Kobe Bryant
5. Bradley Beal
6. Lou Williams
7. J.R. Smith
8. Danny Green
9. Monta Ellis
10. Kevin Martin

:ti


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

pacers are going to have a better seed this season


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Na Bulls will be above Pacers,


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Really how can you rank the Knicks over the Pacers?

Considering an inferior Pacers just beat the Knicks in the playoffs and they've gotten better in the offseason plus Granger coming back. Or are you gonna say the Knicks have surpassed Indiana by adding lolbargnani and a washed up Ron Artest?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Notorious said:


> I'd say the Cavs are easily in the top 6 if Bynum & Vaj stay healthy.
> 
> ESPN bringing the lulz as always. Their projected top 10 SG's for this season:
> 1. Dwyane Wade
> ...


HOLY SHIT, this just makes me sad. Put aside how lulz worthy the list is and take a moment to realize how tragic it is to see how far this position has fallen off. 

Look back to 5 years ago when you had Kobe (MVP), Wade, AI, TMac, Manu all performing at an All-NBA level at the very least. Then you had guys like JJ, RayRay, RIP, BRoy, Kevin Martin etc. 

Tragic.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Manu at 3???????????


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Honestly the top 5 teams in the east are interchange-able .

They"ll be neck and neck


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Yeah, but in exchange for the lack of depth at SGs the league has a tremendous amount of fantastic point guards. Rondo, Rose, Paul, Lillard, Curry, Deron Williams, Westbrook, Wall, Irving, Parker. This is probably the greatest group of PGs we've seen collectively in a single era in the NBA.

I do miss the Drexlers, Iversons, TMacs, and Jordans of the old days but still.

edit: figuratively speaking with Drexler/Jordan. I wasn't old enough to watch them in their primes.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

^^^PG definetly amazingly solid right now


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

It's crazy because this is probably the era with the most PG depth in the history of the NBA but yet in the last 10 years, Tony Parker and Chauncey Billups are the only top PG's to win a title. Not counting someone like Jason Kidd who won a title when he was out of his prime or Rondo who won a title before he hit his prime. And if you want to get technical, Tony Parker in 2007 was the only time in 10 years that a championship team's starting PG was a current All-Star.

Take a look at the last 10 years and the position that had the most starters on title teams that made the ASG or All-NBA team that season:

PG: 1 - Tony Parker (07)
SG: 7 - Manu Ginobili (05), Dwyane Wade (06, 12, 13), Ray Allen (08), Kobe Bryant (09, 10)
SF: 3 - Paul Pierce (08), LeBron James (12, 13)
PF: 6 - Tim Duncan (05, 07), Kevin Garnett (08), Pau Gasol (09, 10), Dirk Nowitzki (11)
C: 4 - Ben Wallace (04), Shaquille O'Neal (06), Chris Bosh (12, 13)


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I'm not sure I'm understanding the list. There's been plenty more PGs who've made an All Star game. Many more players throughout all those positions who have.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I mean the starters on championship teams.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Oh okay.

Well you can't be surprised that the list is like that considering the NBA doesn't have much parity. You run into a lot of dynasties. The Celtics (before the rebuild), Lakers, Heat, and Spurs have been ensuring teams with star point guards like OKC or Chicago don't win titles. Rose and Westbrook will get theirs. Not sure about guys like D Will, Rondo, or Paul.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Well Rondo already has a ring, although he didn't win one in his prime.

I just find it ironic that the NBA is at it's peak when it comes to PG depth but elite PG's aren't winning titles. I hope the Clippers do well this season. I really want to see CP3 finally advance past the 2nd round. He normally plays well in the playoffs, just hoping he can get some help from his teammates this year.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Notorious said:


> I'd say the Cavs are easily in the top 6 if Bynum & Vaj stay healthy.
> 
> ESPN bringing the lulz as always. Their projected top 10 SG's for this season:
> 1. Dwyane Wade
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Notorious said:


> Well Rondo already has a ring, although he didn't win one in his prime.
> 
> I just find it ironic that the NBA is at it's peak when it comes to PG depth but elite PG's aren't winning titles. I hope the Clippers do well this season. I really want to see CP3 finally advance past the 2nd round. He normally plays well in the playoffs, just hoping he can get some help from his teammates this year.


Plus Doc Rivers, that's a big help too


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Can't wait for the schedules tomorrow

Please no 9 game circus trip

Also its rumored Cavs @ Clippers X Mas


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

they didnt just put Manu over Kobe. :kobe5


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Nevermind that Joe Johnson & Klay Thompson weren't even on the list but yet Danny Green, Lou and Manu were.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

in no specific order:

harden
kobe
wade
iggy
ellis
derozan
beal
jr
gordon
thompson

imo


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Champ said:


> in no specific order:
> 
> harden
> kobe
> ...


pretty much except its missing george, now that granger is gonna be back playing the three


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Schedule has been released.

Opening Night games: Magic vs. Pacers; Bulls vs. Heat; Clippers vs. Lakers
Christmas games: Bulls vs. Nets; Thunder vs. Knicks; Heat vs. Lakers; Rockets vs. Spurs; Clippers vs. Warriors
MLK Day games: Nets vs. Knicks; Pelicans vs. Grizzlies; Lakers vs. Bulls; Pacers vs. Warriors


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

pelicans and magic? what?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

OPENING NIGHT! :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Celtics only have 3 national TV games this year.

That's 3 more than I expected.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Only 3? Shit, Orlando has 4! :kobe3:kobe3:kobe3:kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Well they have 6 in total but only 3 on ESPN/TNT.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



padraic said:


> pelicans and magic? what?


pacers, actually. 

although the pelicans could actually be entertaining this season provided gordon stays healthy.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Champ said:


> pacers, actually.
> 
> although the pelicans could actually be entertaining this season provided gordon stays healthy.


i was just surprised that they got primetime games. especially the magic on opening night.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Pelicans should be formidable this year.

They have a good coach in Monty Williams and they have a good set of players. Holiday, Davis, Anderson, Evans, Gordon, Aminu is a better top 6 than most teams in the league. They should be competing for the bottom 2 seeds in the West with the likes of Denver, Portland, Dallas, Minnesota and the Lakers.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Charlotte's home schedule is disappointing in December. Was hoping for Chicago to be there then. Fortunately Chicago plays the Cats on a weekend in January, so I can still get tickets. :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

wat







lel.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Can't wait to see my team again. :mark: I miss that Stacey King commentary as well.

Also :mark: at the Bulls training facility finally being downtown. Gonna go out there & work out with the team. :lmao


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Perfect Poster said:


> Thibodeau better manage their minutes better if they wanna be a threat in the playoffs.


Bulls have handsome of the best benches since 2000 in the last few years and he still overplays them, now tha they're an 8 man rotation I don't see how expecting improvement is reasonable.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*










The LA vs MIA and the HOU vs SA should be switched so it's LA vs HOU and MIA vs SA.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Heat/Lakers is gonna be laughable.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Heat/Lakers is gonna be laughable.


like it's pretty much always been since the decision.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

only interesting ones are spurs/rockets and warriors/clippers


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Chicago got this


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

BEASLEY with dat pot. LEL.


http://www.cbssports.com/nba/blog/e...arrested-on-suspicion-of-marijuana-possession


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Isn't an NBA offseason if we don't get the annual Michael Beasley arrest.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Does anyone actually watch all of the Christmas games?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Yes. Well I record them and avoid any basketball news until I've watched them.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Anyone know where to find the USA games from 2010 with KD & my dude D. Rose?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Anyone know where to find the USA games from 2010 with KD & my dude D. Rose?


Youtube has a bunch of them


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Does anyone actually watch all of the Christmas games?


Yeah. I'm with family for the entire day on Christmas and family's full of big sports fans so we watch all the games together.


In other news, Shabazz Muhammad was sent home from the NBA's rookie transition program because he had a woman in his hotel room. lel.

And also Mo Williams to the Blazers on a 2 year, $5.6 mil deal.

Lillard/Mo
Matthews/McCollum
Batum/Wright
Aldridge/T-Rob
Lopez/Leonard

Wow the Blazers are looking good and their bench much improved.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I watch all the Christmas games, too. It's what my dad and I look forward to most about Christmas. My mom and brother usually go to a movie or something.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Really like the Christmas Jerseys , from last year


----------



## Hawkman23 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Miami - Brooklyn on home opening night :mark:


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Shabazz Muhammad was kicked out of the nba rookie transition program and will have to take it again next year.

http://nba.si.com/2013/08/07/shabaz...ie-transition-program-minnesota-timberwolves/

He had a girl in his hotel room without clearing it with the NBA first. Seems like a stupid reason to kick him out of it. I can get why that might be against the rules but kicking him out for something they're probably gonna be going over in the program seems counter-productive.


----------



## Hawkman23 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Could've just been his sister. Da hell were they thinking?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Saw this pointed out on RealGM about how the media and people in general treat Chris Paul differently from Carmelo despite their similarities.

- Carmelo gets criticized for only making it past the 2nd round once. But yet CP3 has never made it past the 2nd round and his teams have had more playoff failures than Carmelo's.
- Carmelo gets criticized for running D'Antoni out of town in New York. But yet CP3 doesn't get any flack for running Del ***** out.
- Carmelo gets criticized for forcing his way out of Denver with the hopes of building a superteam with the Knicks. But yet CP3 doesn't get any flack for forcing his way out of New Orleans and attempting to build a superteam with the Lakers. Which we all know how that turned out.

I like CP3 but there's some valid points being raised.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

TRUMP CARD: I don't give a shit about either of those situations. :kobe8


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

:artest2


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

*VICTOR POSTERIZES STEVEN ADAMS (MUST SEE!):
*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

4/10.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Boooooooo


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

*VICTOR POSTERIZES TREY BURKE (MUST SEE!):*


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



WWF said:


> *VICTOR POSTERIZES TREY BURKE (MUST SEE!):*





> Greg﻿ Oden would've got injured doing that





Responding to the comment above said:


> Greg Oden would've sprained his ankle, torn his ACL and﻿ gotten a concussion from just holding the camera ..


Youtube comments. :lol


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

quite sure paul said he had nothing to do with del *****'s departure.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

A report came out that said he threatened to go to Houston if the Clips didn't get Doc, so yeah...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

that's hilarious if true.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



WWF said:


> *VICTOR POSTERIZES TREY BURKE (MUST SEE!):*


HAHAHAA Greg Oden


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

DWIGHT IS GOAT :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

OOOOOOOO SHIT SON :bron2 :bron2 :bron2 :bron2 :bron2 :bron2 :bron2 :bron2 :bron2 :bron2 :bron2 :bron2 :bron2 :bron2 :bron2 :bron2 :bron2 :bron2 :bron2 :bron2 :bron2 :bron2 :bron2 :bron2 :bron2 :bron2 :bron2 :bron2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> DWIGHT IS GOAT :lmao


:kobe7


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Is that actually real? Cause I looked up hsi twitter and it;s not there, unless he deleted it


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> DWIGHT IS GOAT :lmao


noooooooooo :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Tyler Durden said:


> Is that actually real? Cause I looked up hsi twitter and it;s not there, unless he deleted it


Yeah it's real. He did the typical "tweet and delete" like most celebrities.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I have new found respect for Dwight. :lmao


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Notorious said:


> Yeah it's real. He did the typical "tweet and delete" like most celebrities.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I still see it


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

yeah, it isnt deleted. just click all, not no replies. classic.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

HAHAHAHA That's good he didn't delete it.

Also i find it amusing his twitter bio is After the ring


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



> Jeanie Buss was disappointed that Dwight Howard left the Los Angeles Lakers to sign with the Houston Rockets, but she believes her late father, Dr. Jerry Buss, could have convinced the big man to stay.
> 
> "They would've probably had a better relationship if my dad hadn't been sick," Jeanie Buss said. "When it came time to try to convince Dwight to stay, we lost the best closer in the business in Dr. Buss.
> 
> ...


:artest2


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

http://www.reddit.com/r/nba/comments/1jyehw/whose_line_is_it_anyway/

A found some of these quite witty. Some of my favorites were:


Things written on Coach Spoelstra's clipboard

Things more durable than Greg Oden's knees

Things slower than the Grizzlies offense


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Canada vs Jamaica in an hour :mark: . I'm pumped to finally see Canada play, they've been getting alot of attention in the local media lately.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Notorious said:


> Saw this pointed out on RealGM about how the media and people in general treat Chris Paul differently from Carmelo despite their similarities.
> 
> - Carmelo gets criticized for only making it past the 2nd round once. But yet CP3 has never made it past the 2nd round and his teams have had more playoff failures than Carmelo's.
> - Carmelo gets criticized for running D'Antoni out of town in New York. But yet CP3 doesn't get any flack for running Del ***** out.
> ...


don't make cameos in stop snitching PSA. this crap doesn't matter until melo starts catching bron like heat for not winning, which hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Aid180 said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/nba/comments/1jyehw/whose_line_is_it_anyway/
> 
> A found some of these quite witty. Some of my favorites were:
> 
> ...


:lmao Bookmarked!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Aid180 said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/nba/comments/1jyehw/whose_line_is_it_anyway/
> 
> A found some of these quite witty. Some of my favorites were:
> 
> ...


People coming back before D-Rose


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

"Things longer than Manute Bol"

"Big L's crime record"

:lol


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

"Things you can say to an NBA player but not to your girlfriend"

"Jordan was better"


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



BoJaNNNNN said:


> "Things you can say to an NBA player but not to your girlfriend"


Give it to him down low, he's begging for it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

New thread title?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

KELLY KELLY OLYNYK FANCLUB
or
THE OLYNYK CLINIC
or
THE OLYNYK ROY WATCH


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

How many games will Varejao play?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

val's to do list: summer league mvp (check); nba mvp (in progress)


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

How many games will Oden play?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

7


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Tyler Durden said:


> 7


minutes. 

Basketball season needs to hurry up. Off season is torture  . Beasley is going to get waived by the Suns. I hope my Lakers give him a chance. even though he is a head case and smokes alot of pot. He can be a low risk/high reward guy. Worst case he will be gone by the start of next season.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Michael BLAZEley


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



StarzNBarz said:


> Michael BLAZEley


:lmao i expected that comment. I'm not going to defend him, he does do a lot of it. but he can still play compared to most people left in free agency.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Notorious said:


> KELLY KELLY OLYNYK FANCLUB
> or
> THE OLYNYK CLINIC
> or
> THE OLYNYK ROY WATCH


We made a bet on NFL DROY last season, and I won. Do we need to do the same for NBA this year? :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I would if I knew for sure that Olynyk would start.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*






SKYHOOK.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Notorious said:


> I would if I knew for sure that Olynyk would start.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Victor's probably not going to start, either...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



WWF said:


> Victor's probably not going to start, either...


Oh you're talking about Olynyk vs. Oladipo? Then yeah I'd do that.

Thought you were referring to just Olynyk winning the ROY.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Alright, cool. So, whomever finishes higher wins, even if neither of them take the actual award?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



WWF said:


> Alright, cool. So, whomever finishes higher wins, even if neither of them take the actual award?


Yeah like we did with Kuechly-Jones.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

LUKE actually won, too. Just like VICTOR will. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

:jordan

OLYNYK might win ROY even if he doesn't start. Although that just speaks volumes to how bad this draft is.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Meanwhile, Shabazz will win D-League ROY. :ti

http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....-be-headed-to-d-league-if-he-doesnt-shape-up/


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I'd laugh but I remember how I was hyping that guy up when he was coming out of high school :no:

He's a moron.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Champ said:


> SKYHOOK.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*






:lmao


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Saw this on sportsnation.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



WWF said:


> :lmao


Amazing. :lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Alright so my new predictions for this season. I doubt we get anymore significant moves at this point.

East
1. Miami
2. Chicago
3. Indiana
4. Brooklyn
5. New York
6. Cleveland
7. Detroit
8. Washington
9. Toronto
10. Atlanta
11. Boston
12. Charlotte
13. Orlando
14. Milwaukee
15. Philadelphia

West:
1. Oklahoma City
2. San Antonio
3. LA Clippers
4. Golden State
5. Houston
6. Memphis
7. Denver
8. Portland
9. Minnesota
10. New Orleans
11. Dallas
12. LA Lakers
13. Utah
14. Sacramento
15. Phoenix

MVP - LeBron James
DPOY - Roy Hibbert
ROY - Cody Zeller
6MOY - Tyreke Evans
MIP - Jonas Valanciunas
COY - Mark Jackson


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

probably move houston up one but that's about spot on.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I think SA is too high


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

East
1. Miami
2. Chicago
3. Brooklyn
4. Indiana
5. New York
6. Washington 
7. Cleveland 
8. Detroit 
9. Atlanta 
10. Toronto 
11. Boston
12. Orlando 
13. Charlotte
14. Milwaukee
15. Philadelphia

West:
1. Oklahoma City
2. Clippers
3. San Antonio 
4. Memphis
5. Houston
6. GS Warriors
7. Denver
8. Portland
9. New Orleans
10. Dallas
11. Minnesota 
12. LA Lakers
13. Sacremento
14. Utah
15. Phoenix

Top 6 teams in the west are actually pretty deep

MVP - LeBron James
DPOY - Dwight Howard
ROY - Vic Oladipo
6MOY - MO Williams
MIP - Bledsoe
COY - Kidd ( his team has a legit shot at winning 55 games, and his first year as coach)

Notorious? Tyreke is gonna come off the bench?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Unless something has changed, it was widely reported after he signed that he would be a 6th man like JR Smith that plays 30+ minutes a game.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh alright.
If Gordon is healthy they could be decent


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Russell Westbrook lost...


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Is he wearing a shirt for pants? Is this popular fashion these days?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I believe that is a shirt and a pair of capris.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Russell Westbrook's number of fucks given ---- 0.

:westbrook2


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*







he followed it up by drafting that kid to the bobcats.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Still the GOAT :mark:

edit :lmao @ Westbrook. The fuck?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Dr. J is still dunking at 63. Fuck outta here Jordan


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Proof plz


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

IT DOESN'T SHOW THE BALL GO IN :side:

That's pretty awesome though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Notorious said:


>


So sick


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So apparently Pringles told Jordan Hill that unless he changes his game into being more of a stretch four, not to expect to get a lot of minutes :ti

Inb4 Ryan Kelly is the Lakers starting power forward. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Notorious said:


> Russell Westbrook lost...


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

fuck yall buckz will be champions.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Na Blazers


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

DEM RAPTORZ


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Ryan Anderson's gf killed herself, what a terrible situation.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

So Kevin Durant was interviewed and he said that James Harden is the best guard in the league.

:harden


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Dishonest Dub said:


> Ryan Anderson's gf killed herself, what a terrible situation.


Dam R.I.P


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Notorious said:


> Russell Westbrook lost...


:jameson lookin like he's about to head to the dance studio


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Kobe has the best styles


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Tyler Durden said:


> Kobe has the best styles


Indeed.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

FAB MELO TRADED!!!:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer

WELCOME DONTE GREENE TO THE CELTICS!!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

A salary cap move so we can get below the tax threshold

THNX 4 THE MEMORIES FABRICIO

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

lol @ humphries making more than rondo


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I remember thinking Donte Greene was going to be a superstar. He was one of if not the top players in his high school class. Syracuse kinda ruined him and then he went to the kings so his situations didn't help.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Celtics probably won't even keep him. Probably keep him for training camp then cut him.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Champ said:


> lol @ humphries making more than rondo


Fucking Blasphemous


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Suns new jerseys...









and the back


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Those are nice as fuck


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The orange look nice, minus the sleeves. I thought they did away with the purple though? Still better than the current ones.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Damn those jerseys are nice


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Whats up with the V-neck though?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

They really need to stop with this v-neck t-shirt bullshit. This ain't soccer.

Don't like that stripe on the back of the shorts but everything else looks straight.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Larry Sanders and the Bucks close to agreeing to a 4 year, $44 mil extension. Finally the Bucks do something right. That's a great deal for them. While Sanders still needs some work offensively he's already one of the top defensive bigs in the league and he's only 24.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Whats up with the V-neck though?


Vneck looks algoods imo


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*






peep the top comment :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Ether said:


> peep the top comment :lmao :lmao :lmao




:jay2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

The Pacers are going to be a scary team next season. The only thing I can see stopping them from beating Miami is the play of George Hill. I would like to see Pacers to try and pull off a trade for Rondo. The Celtics want to tank, and if Pacers get a legit PG, then they will be set. Even if they have to give up Granger to get Rondo it's worth it. But knowing Danny Ainge he will ask for 3 1st round picks, Hibbert, and Paul George too :no: . Don't forget the Pacers took the Heat to 7 games without Granger playing at all in the playoffs.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Pacers are def a contendor for top 2 in the East


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Tyler Durden said:


> Pacers are def a contendor for top 2 in the East


no question about that but I want this team to beat the Heat. Pacers are going to be an exciting team to watch and I hope they do make the finals. Roy Hibbert can be the best center in the NBA next season (Dwight Howard is limited). Roy Hibbert is a legit 7 footer, who can defend, rebound, and shoot. I dont have to cringe when he's at the free throw line like Dwight Howard. 

I know for a fact my Lakers aren't going to win it all or barley make playoffs this year which im ok with. I only wish they get a little bit younger, and MDA as the coach doesn't help. I'm going to try and score tickets to Pacers vs Lakers.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Those Suns jerseys are sick...........

I'd be happy if I we're a Suns fan and got to buy one of those. But who would they buy :hmm:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



JM said:


> Those Suns jerseys are sick...........
> 
> I'd be happy if I we're a Suns fan and got to buy one of those. But who would they buy :hmm:


Yeah I like them as well, including the T-Shirt one.

As for your question, BLEDSOE obviously.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I'm glad they've gone retroish with them. Maybe BETTER DAYS ahead for Jerseys in the NBA.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Notorious said:


> As for your question, BLEDSOE obviously.


Nope, Dragic Tha Gawd


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



JSL said:


> no question about that but I want this team to beat the Heat. Pacers are going to be an exciting team to watch and I hope they do make the finals. Roy Hibbert can be the best center in the NBA next season (Dwight Howard is limited). Roy Hibbert is a legit 7 footer, who can defend, rebound, and shoot. I dont have to cringe when he's at the free throw line like Dwight Howard.
> 
> I know for a fact my Lakers aren't going to win it all or barley make playoffs this year which im ok with. I only wish they get a little bit younger, and MDA as the coach doesn't help. I'm going to try and score tickets to Pacers vs Lakers.


Hibbert is legit 7ft 2. A beast


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Tyler Durden said:


> Hibbert is legit 7ft 2. A beast


yeah  

and the scary thing about him is that he hasn't even hit his prime yet :faint:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Xile44 said:


> Nope, Dragic Tha Gawd


NOPE, Caron THA ELOHEEM Butler.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I don't see the Pacers getting too high a seed, 4th seed likely.

That said, I think they're the favorites to win the East by a good margin barring a totally healthy/awesome Wade.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Punked Up said:


> I don't see the Pacers getting too high a seed, 4th seed likely.
> 
> That said, I think they're the favorites to win the East by a good margin barring a totally healthy/awesome Wade.


:kobe

Behind who?

Speaking of Hibbert, he's been training with Tim Duncan again. :wade


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Punked Up said:


> I don't see the Pacers getting too high a seed, 4th seed likely.
> 
> That said, I think they're the favorites to win the East by a good margin barring a totally healthy/awesome Wade.


I think they will be the number 2-3 seed honestly. I'm not sold on Brooklyn Nets until I see how they play as a team. 

My rankings for now

1. Heat
2. Pacers
3. Bulls
4. Nets (I need to see how they play though)
5. Knicks 
6. Cavs (good young core)
7. Atlanta (this team somehow always makes it) 
8. Pistons?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I have more faith in the Wizards than the Hawks.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Makaveli said:


> I have more faith in the Wizards than the Hawks.


So do I but I don't believe John Wall will be healthy the whole season.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Makaveli said:


> :kobe
> 
> Behind who?
> 
> Speaking of Hibbert, he's been training with Tim Duncan again. :wade


1. Heat
2. Bulls
3. Knicks (don't think they will make any noise in the playoffs really but they're built really well for the regular season. (1st-2nd round exit still) I understand I may get flak for this, and deservedly so after how the Knicks perform against teams like the Pacers, call it my reach prediction for the year if you want.

Would be funny if Duncan vs. Hibbert ended up happening in the finals. DEM RATINGS


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I don't think it's a reach to think of the Knicks as a 3 seed. It's very possible. They're a regular season team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Bargs is going to make them 10x worse alone.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I think that Kidd said KG will rest on back to back games and KG and PP will probably play only 20 minutes a game.





LOLOLDASSES


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



JSL said:


> So do I but I don't believe John Wall will be healthy the whole season.


Lol I'm with you there


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Watching "Kobe - Doin' Work" and Kobe brought up the fact that it's rare to see a player stick with one team for a long period of time or their entire careers nowadays. Why do you guys think this is?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Makaveli said:


> Watching "Kobe - Doin' Work" and Kobe brought up the fact that it's rare to see a player stick with one team for a long period of time or their entire careers nowadays. Why do you guys think this is?


Well plenty of factors could play into that. Some players don't get drafted into large market teams, and some want to play for a large market. That is one possible reason, also contending for a championship plays a huge role. If you play for the same team for 7-8 years and don't contend, then you probably would leave. Money plays into a huge factor, even though now a days the CBA is trying to help smaller market teams, the big markets will always have money to spend. When players get older, and they know their team isn't going to contend, they will move on to try and win a title before their career is over. I remember years ago when the Clippers almost took Kobe from the Lakers because it would seem they had a better core long term then the Lakers did at that point. The ironic thing about that is back when kobe was working out for teams, he worked out for the Clippers. They were impressed but in the end they said "We don't think we need you" :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

players' friendships off the court with each other mostly.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Look at Pierce. It's about money, and some teams don't want to pay it for players at the end of their careers.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Notorious said:


> I don't think it's a reach to think of the Knicks as a 3 seed. It's very possible. They're a regular season team.


Exactly. Playoffs they are without a doubt 4th-5th in the pecking order, but there's no reason they can't win a lot of games.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

nice to see Chris Paul named new NBAPA


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

:lmao


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Which one are you Notorious? Don't tell me you are My Bad guy. :lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

They didn't have mine, well they had part of it. The athletic black guy that can dunk but can't shoot unless it's the gamewinner :side:


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I'm guilty of being the Player Coach/Foul guy.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I'm pretty much Accessory Guy with a little bit of Football Guy. I tackled guys in rec leagues. :side:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lol classic video, all are true. I'd probably say I'm the tall guy that just shoots threes. Can't stand the player coach the most. Always hate playing with them.

One thing the vid's missing is the ball never lies guy who always wants you to shoot for it.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Looking at some highlights and advanced stats. Splitter, Kawhi and Green are all even better than I thought they were last year.

Splitter, Kawhi, Green all getting better. Adding Belineli, hoping Manu doesn't suck and having TP and TD?

Is it safe to say the Spurs are winning the West again?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I'm a fucking banger who only shoots lay ups and put backs, grew up bullying the bigger black kids in the paint :lmao

... so the football player?


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I'm football guy. Not even cause I'm some football god I just suck so bad I'm reduced to hard fouling and yelling :lmao

I'm not really that bad, but I tend to have one of those days every ~7 games or so.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



#Mark said:


> :lol classic video, all are true. I'd probably say I'm the tall guy that just shoots threes. *Can't stand the player coach the most. Always hate playing with them.*
> 
> One thing the vid's missing is the ball never lies guy who always wants you to shoot for it.


Yeah me neither. I'm competitive, and I understand wanting to win but sometimes these kinds of players get under my skin. This isn't the NBA for god's sake man calm down!! :lol


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

they didnt have the guy who takes always takes charges.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

See? I told you guys that Noto isn't black:


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

That's not Noto. Noto is an old rich white houston oil tycoon. A cowboy hat and boots with business suits kinda guy.

Artist rendering of what Noto looks like


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Mr. Excuses, and when I've ran out of excuses i'm the My Bad guy :side:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

iverson retiring :bron3


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Guys a POS. Deserves everything that came to him to be honest,

Still, was absolutely awesome watching him play. So much heart and hustle, the exact opposite of what he was off the court.

Hard to imagine, even at six feet, what Iverson would have done with proper weight training, nutrition, sleep schedule, shooting practice, etc. I feel like his game nowadays gets a bad rap from all the "efficient" marks.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Champ said:


> iverson retiring :bron3


Thought he retired 2 years ago


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2013/08/allen-iverson-gary-payton-practice-nba/


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Don't talk shit about Iverson. HE'S A SAINT.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

ai had the coolest jumpshot ever


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Sounds like the Warriors will be signing Seth Curry. You know the old saying "Sometimes it's not what you know, but rather who you know."

With that being said, I'm rooting for him, hope he makes the team. I don't see any problem with Steph helping get his brother signed. Tyler Hansbrough did it last year with his brother, Jrue Holiday too, pretty sure J.R. Smith's brother was signed to the Knicks last year as well until he got injured and they released him.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

DIRK


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

lel @ Magic being gotten to because LeBron didn't put him in his top 3 players of all-time.

Also lel @ Magic trying to use the ring argument. I hope one day Bill Russell creates a Twitter and just shits anyone trying to argue about rings.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

not LEL at any of this as I thought you were referring to me for a second. :kobe5


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Magic doesn't need to be top 3 but Dr. J? Seems like it was just LeBron listing his top 3 favorites.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Dr. J as a top 3 player of all time? 


:lelbron





He probably just listed his favorites to watch on tape or something like that.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

http://www.slamonline.com/online/nb...battle-nba-on-hgh-testing-and-flopping-fines/

Of course the first thing he's fighting is to eliminate flopping fines :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

cp3 is already WOAT


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Ether said:


> http://www.slamonline.com/online/nb...battle-nba-on-hgh-testing-and-flopping-fines/
> 
> Of course the first thing he's fighting is to eliminate flopping fines :lmao :lmao :lmao


What worries me is that he is against HGH testing. I know that as the president of the NBAPA you want to try and protect the players, but there is a limit.

Really makes you wonder how much doping is done in the NBA.

We all know the first suspect. :durant


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I remember a couple years ago Derrick Rose said that PED use in the NBA was very prevalent but then like two days later he came out and denied saying it. The conspiracy theorist in me would say that Rose was telling the truth and that higher-ups told him to backtrack the statements.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

It really does seem sketchy to me that Chris Paul would be against HGH testing. What clean player wouldn't want to have testing to make the playing field fairer for the HGH-free? Not that I'm saying that Paul is a flopper and taking HGH or anything. :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

To be fair to CP3, it may not necessarily be him that's against it. He's the president of the player's union and represents all players so if they're against it, then does he really have a choice but to fight against it?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Bynum will play 2 games...


Game 1: How much more money can I get
Game 2: How long can I milk this injury and sit on the bench while getting paid said money


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Bynum will play 2 games...
> 
> 
> Game 1: How much more money can I get
> Game 2: How long can I milk this injury and sit on the bench while getting paid said money


This.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Bynum and Greg Oden won't play much this season.

In other news, 76ers need to add $10 million to their cap space in order to meet the minimum requirements. Lakers should make a call and get rid of a few people  *cough Steve Blake* :side:


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I don't care much for HGH. It doesn't make you stronger, faster, able to jump higher, or a scoring champion. It speeds up muscle recovery time. Only ones being harmed by it are the players 20 years after using it.

The NFL doesn't give a damn about HGH and if there's a sport where you'd need your body to recover as quickly as possible it'd be the NFL. Don't see why the NBA would care so much.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Agree NFL would need HGH way more


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

why would the Lakers trade an expiring contract for nothing?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Magic said:


> why would the Lakers trade an expiring contract for nothing?


because watching him play is painful sometimes. if Lakers make a trade they need a spot up 4. Jordan Hill is a great player but I rather have him in the post getting rebounds and put backs instead of shooting mid range. I know Lakers will do fine this year but hopefully they can add some more talent to the roster. 

Lakers could trade Steve Nash because his salary won't be in the books for 2014 free agency if they get rid of him. Part of me thinks he won't be healthy this year again and will sit out. But I hope I'm wrong about that. $9.3 million for Nash is nothing small. We will see how this season goes, but if Nash doesn't preform well during this season, cut him loose in trade deadline.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Jordan Hill won't get any playing time unless he can hit threes as a stretch four according to Pringles because Pringles hates life.

Lakers will not do fine this year as they have almost zero defensive players(and the few that are like Hill won't get any playing time), a terrible,terrible, god awful, bottom of the barrel, rather have the bobcats last 3 coaches, coach in Pringles, and an owner that has zero clues about basketball in any way. It's going to be a long season brah, but Kobe might put up 35 PPG again. :side:


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Magic said:


> Jordan Hill won't get any playing time unless he can hit threes as a stretch four according to Pringles because Pringles hates life.
> 
> Lakers will not do fine this year as they have almost zero defensive players(and the few that are like Hill won't get any playing time), a terrible,terrible, god awful, bottom of the barrel, rather have the bobcats last 3 coaches, coach in Pringles, and an owner that has zero clues about basketball in any way. It's going to be a long season brah, but Kobe might put up 35 PPG again. :side:


This.

Only watching the Lakers this year to watch Gawdbe back better than ever.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Magic said:


> Jordan Hill won't get any playing time unless he can hit threes as a stretch four according to Pringles because Pringles hates life.
> 
> Lakers will not do fine this year as they have almost zero defensive players(and the few that are like Hill won't get any playing time), a terrible,terrible, god awful, bottom of the barrel, rather have the bobcats last 3 coaches, coach in Pringles, and an owner that has zero clues about basketball in any way. It's going to be a long season brah, but Kobe might put up 35 PPG again. :side:


doesn't have to be 3s, just having a good mid range shot is good enough. They need to use Gasol in the post more, its an insult the way he is using Gasol. 

This season has potential. We won't have dwight howard slowing us down with his 0 offensive game and his terrible free throw shooting. Plus no hack a dwight, and this team has gotten a little younger(which was needed). And no Chris Duhon shooting 35 footer 3s and missing them :side:

Jordan Farmar, Nick Young, Wesley Johnson, Ryan Kelly, Kaman > Duhon, Morris, Goudelock, Jamison


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I will honestly be annoyed if Warriors make Barnes the sixth man instead of Klay. Iggy should start at SG and rotate to SF when Barnes gets to rest. Barnes is waaaaaaaaay too good, he did all that in his rookie year, I have no doubt that he is going to have another amazing year. He's definitely reliable.

Happy that Warriors signed Seth too.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

Anyone read that story on Odom's drug abuse? Crazy shit


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

It's sad. He was such a good player, really explains why his career has gone down the drain over the last 2 years.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Dishonest Dub said:


> Anyone read that story on Odom's drug abuse? Crazy shit


Nuh uh, I haven't, link?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*

I wonder if the majority of Lakers fans realize that the reason everyone hates them is because they always act like they`re contenders. :side:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

GTFO here bandwagoner, you ain't a real Dubs fan.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> GTFO here bandwagoner, you ain't a real Dubs fan.


lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



WWF said:


> I wonder if the majority of Lakers fans realize that the reason everyone hates them is because they always act like they`re contenders. :side:





Magic said:


> Jordan Hill won't get any playing time unless he can hit threes as a stretch four according to Pringles because Pringles hates life.
> 
> Lakers will not do fine this year as they have almost zero defensive players(and the few that are like Hill won't get any playing time), a terrible,terrible, god awful, bottom of the barrel, rather have the bobcats last 3 coaches, coach in Pringles, and an owner that has zero clues about basketball in any way. It's going to be a long season brah, but Kobe might put up 35 PPG again. :side:


:kobe8


and yeah, Laker fans are awful.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Canadian said:


> I will honestly be annoyed if Warriors make Barnes the sixth man instead of Klay. Iggy should start at SG and rotate to SF when Barnes gets to rest. Barnes is waaaaaaaaay too good, he did all that in his rookie year, I have no doubt that he is going to have another amazing year. He's definitely reliable.
> 
> Happy that Warriors signed Seth too.


Completely agree with all of this... Great thoughts. Barnes is simply way too good to be the sixth man.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: How many games will Bynum play?*



Magic said:


> :kobe8
> 
> 
> and yeah, Laker fans are awful.


lel, I only copypasta'd what you said about the Cowboys to fuck wit ya. The statement is indeed true, tho.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

yeah I know you did, I was just simply proving I`m not one of those fans. :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Sure you aren't. :kobe8


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

well considering we`ve almost gone to 50% of the finals(god damn these last few years ), I`d say it`s a little more fair for a Laker fan to always assume we`re contenders. :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Keep tellin' yourself that, mi amigo.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

keep telling myself what? Heavily interested in what you`re going to say here as I just stated a fact. :hayden3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Sure thing there, buddy


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

I can't see why Barnes isn't a 6th man who gets 30 minutes a game between the Sf and PF spots. Klay would be harder to find time for between the SG and Sf spots.

Jamison to the Clippers? Like they need another shooter.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah Barnes as the 6th man is the way to. He's more versatile than Klay and I think Curry & Klay have great chemistry together, why take Klay out of the starting lineup? And also Barnes is the worst of Iggy, Klay and himself. Making him 6th man is the way to go

And Jamison is done. Nothing more than an inconsistent spot up shooter that's also a defensive liability. Clippers frontcourt is awful. It's basically Blake and a bunch of scrubs.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

40 Million for Jordan, thanks for matching LA :ti


Oh god, the Clippers would have Bogut and actually have a somewhat competent front court when everyone's healthy.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Blake is also not anything great, either. He's hyped up as a messiah, but man, the dude has no fuckin' skill.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Scratch the Bogut idea, they'd just have signed Dwight :side:


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

T-Mac retires from the NBA

Nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

IMAGINE HOW GOOD HE COULD'VE BEEN














(Better than Kobe)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Him and Vince were both better than Kobe. But they couldn't stay healthy, more particular T-Mac and were lazy. What could've been. Oh well.

I still think T-Mac will get in the HOF, as well as Vince.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

My friend is a huge T-Mac and Iverson fan, as well as a Lakers fan. Safe to say this is the worst off-season of his life.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Also, from before, I don't know why having a player that's too good to be a 6th man as a 6th man is a bad thing...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Yeah I don't either.

Majority of teams in the NBA would love to have someone as good as Harrison Barnes as the 6th man for their team.

Barnes averaged 25 MPG last season for the Warriors, he'll probably play more minutes than that off the bench this season plus the Warriors were at their best playing small ball in the playoffs last year with the Jack/Curry/Klay/Barnes/Bogut lineup, not reason to think that them rolling out Curry/Klay/Iggy/Barnes/Bogut for stretches couldn't have the same success.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



Notorious said:


> Him and Vince were both better than Kobe. But they couldn't stay healthy, more particular T-Mac and were lazy. What could've been. Oh well.
> 
> I still think T-Mac will get in the HOF, as well as Vince.
> 
> ...


..... plz, they were both more athletic than Kobe and nothing more. Kobe is better in every other area than them, except maybe scoring in regards to TMac.


but in any case, TMAC NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. Sign with the heat and get your damn ring. :bron3


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

wwf, now that you're back to your attitude era form of gfx ability, I may have to request a banner from you.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


>


PENNY


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



Champ said:


> wwf, now that you're back to your attitude era form of gfx ability, I may have to request a banner from you.


I might have to make you one then. :kanye


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> PENNY


You do realize that's TMac right?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

T-Mac and Vince should have achieved so much more. It's a shame T-mac retired and Vince WILL retire without a ring.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Thanks for the memories T-Mac!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



Makaveli said:


> T-Mac and Vince should have achieved so much more. It's a shame T-mac retired and Vince WILL retire without a ring.


yeah  

I always liked T-Mac's game, the guy always been a baller. Vince Carter was a beast back in the Toronto days as well, but no one can stay like that forever. Father time never loses


----------



## law_1990 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Season needs to hurry up already :mark:

ESPN rights got bought by a rival TV company so now i only get to watch 2 games a week via my one so it's crappy online streams for me this year :angry:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

T-Mac retring without a ring :hayden.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

tmac should sign with the Heat. He'll win a ring if he does.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

If Hill and Tmac could have stayed healthy in Orlando...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



TEHCOCK said:


> T-Mac retring without a ring :hayden.


Oe of the best to not have a ring no doubt. Other than last season, he also wasn't even close.


----------



## law_1990 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Game 6 damn near killed me. I wanted T-mac to get one and Timmy to get one more.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

I don't get why Tmac wouldn't just ring chase with a frontrunner now. No shame in that


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

T-Mac 12th man on the Clips!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

http://newyorkknicksmemes.com/2013/08/24/the-conquest-of-j-r-smith/

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

:lmao 

not even mad @ JR tho.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

He's right. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

:lmao


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



Notorious said:


> Yeah Barnes as the 6th man is the way to. He's more versatile than Klay and I think Curry & Klay have great chemistry together, why take Klay out of the starting lineup? And also Barnes is the worst of Iggy, Klay and himself. Making him 6th man is the way to go
> 
> And Jamison is done. Nothing more than an inconsistent spot up shooter that's also a defensive liability. Clippers frontcourt is awful. It's basically Blake and a bunch of scrubs.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



I stronglyyyyyy disagree with Barnes being worse than Klay. Klay has proven time and time again how streaky of a shooter he can be, Barnes comes up big when needed. You'd assume people would fall off in the Playoffs from the pressure in their rookie year, Barnes bumped up his numbers and put on a hell of a show and some notable highlights. The guy is amazing. God have mercy on whoever let him slip to 7 when he was a projected top pick.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao at the JR Smith tweets.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



Canadian said:


> I stronglyyyyyy disagree with Barnes being worse than Klay. Klay has proven time and time again how streaky of a shooter he can be, Barnes comes up big when needed. You'd assume people would fall off in the Playoffs from the pressure in their rookie year, Barnes bumped up his numbers and put on a hell of a show and some notable highlights. The guy is amazing. God have mercy on whoever let him slip to 7 when he was a projected top pick.


Barnes was the exact same player in the playoffs that he was in the regular season, only difference is his minutes increased in the playoffs mostly due to David Lee's injury. Also don't see what you mean with "God have mercy on whoever let him slip to 7" Other than Thomas Robinson, there's not a single person that was drafted in front of Barnes that I would take him over. And that's not even counting the fact that Andre Drummond who was selected behind Barnes should've been a top 3 pick. I'm sure a lot of people will take Barnes over MKG but I wouldn't. Barnes is better now but MKG has more upside IMO.

Regardless going with Barnes as a 6th man over Klay is hardly a bad decision is nothing more than nitpicking. Whether they go with Barnes or Klay as 6th man it doesn't matter, the Warriors are in really good position for this season. If only they could've kept Jack.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Jr Smith wow........ :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Barnes is better than Dion Waiters and the Cavs should have taken him and then a SG or wing this year.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*






Love you T-Mac


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

lel, noto we have to aim for 20000 posts this year. :kobe3



Oh and the Clippers signing Jamison means Odom is pretty much done in the league. Hopefully he can recover his crack cocaine addictions.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Anyway, the Suns have traded Caron Butler to the Bucks for Ish Smith & Slava Kravtsov. This is most likely a salary dump deal so that the Suns can waive Michael Beasley.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

if Beasley is waived, Lakers should sign him. A one year deal to see how he does on the team. if any problems occur with him, Lakers can just let him go after this season. Low Risk/High reward signing


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Beasley is a lost cause.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

So is this Lakers season. Its the perfect match.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Ehh, still wouldn't see the point.

Beasley is a complete locker room cancer and on the court he's a defensive liability and a blackhole offensively. He was one of the worst rotation players in the league last season.

I mean he helps the Lakers tanking aspirations, if that's the route they go.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Honestly if we got him before he went to complete shit Id be happy. He was doing fine a few years ago, I know he was still awful in boarding/defense but his scoring was helpful, but now hes just fallen off the deep end and I think hes lost his confidence too. 


If only the Heat had gotten Rose. :bron3


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



Notorious said:


> Ehh, still wouldn't see the point.
> 
> Beasley is a complete locker room cancer and on the court he's a defensive liability and a blackhole offensively. He was one of the worst rotation players in the league last season.
> 
> I mean he helps the Lakers tanking aspirations, if that's the route they go.


Lakers have nothing else to lose by adding him. If he regains some confidence he make help score some points, maybe not the 19+ he was getting in his first year in wolves. He can maybe get 12-15 a game, and thats helps plenty. 






Magic said:


> Honestly if we got him before he went to complete shit Id be happy. He was doing fine a few years ago, I know he was still awful in boarding/defense but his scoring was helpful, but now hes just fallen off the deep end and I think hes lost his confidence too.
> 
> 
> If only the Heat had gotten Rose. :bron3



He can regain the confidence he lost, and you being a laker fan (like me) should remember him dropping 27 points on his last season. The guy shows up enough to make an impact in games, and what else do we have to lose?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



Notorious said:


> Barnes was the exact same player in the playoffs that he was in the regular season, only difference is his minutes increased in the playoffs mostly due to David Lee's injury. Also don't see what you mean with "God have mercy on whoever let him slip to 7" Other than Thomas Robinson, there's not a single person that was drafted in front of Barnes that I would take him over. And that's not even counting the fact that Andre Drummond who was selected behind Barnes should've been a top 3 pick. I'm sure a lot of people will take Barnes over MKG but I wouldn't. Barnes is better now but MKG has more upside IMO.
> 
> Regardless going with Barnes as a 6th man over Klay is hardly a bad decision is nothing more than nitpicking. Whether they go with Barnes or Klay as 6th man it doesn't matter, the Warriors are in really good position for this season. If only they could've kept Jack.


I would gladly take Barnes over MKG, Beal, Waiters and Robinson.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



Canadian said:


> I would gladly take Barnes over MKG, Beal, Waiters and Robinson.


Waiters and Robinson, yeah.

Like I said Barnes is better than MKG now but MKG has more upside. And Barnes is not better than Beal nor does he have more upside. But to each his own.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

you don't know how barnes is going to turn out yet notorious. you can't really say kidd-gilchrist has more upside. barnes' athleticism and ability to defend the perimeter makes him an extremely valuable commodity.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Why are you all talking about Barnes like he's relevant? We all know that OLADIPO is better than any of those guys.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Champ said:


> you don't know how barnes is going to turn out yet notorious. you can't really say kidd-gilchrist has more upside. barnes' athleticism and ability to defend the perimeter makes him an extremely valuable commodity.


We don't know how MKG will turn out either. And you do realize MKG is the superior athlete and defender right? Barnes is better now I won't deny that but that doesn't change the fact that MKG has more upside.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Barnes is a better athlete. :kobe


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Debatable. I'd take MKG.

Regardless knowing what I know now I'd still pick MKG over Barnes and I'm sticking to it. He's literally better than Barnes at pretty much everything except shooting, not to mention he was the youngest player in the NBA last season. Hopefully the new Bobcats coach won't be as incompetent as Dunlap and will actually play MKG starter's minutes, plus the Bobcats looking to be improved this season should help as well.

Would also like to point that whether it be college or pros MKG outplays Harrison Barnes every time they play :bron2


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

MAGIC....NOTORIOUS...COMEBACK TO THE CHATBOX :bron3


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

The fiba americas tournament kicked off today ( north and south americas qualifying tournament for the 2014 world championships.)
Canada defeated Jamaica 85-64 with Corey joseph (17pts 10ast 8reb) and Tristan Thompson (11pts 12reb) leading the way.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

griz waived fab melo? why? i guess they don't care about their future.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

For any canadians that care, Canada is playing Puerto Rico today. Should be a really good game as PR is probably the best team in this tournament. The game is on Sportsnet 360(the channel that used to be The Score )at 1:45 pm TORONTO TIME ( Wich is something like 4 in the morning in lolwestcoast time and 6pm tommorow in lolwhatevertheothertimezone is.)


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Jared Sullinger arrested for assault & battery.

Hopefully this fatty is cut so he doesn't rub off on Olynyk with his evilness. Also Kelly needs to bulk up and having a big fat fatty like sullinger around to eat all the food in beantown could make that harder to do .


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Shit is going so slow, at least we have football back, though I like the Jets 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

The most important games of the MLB season are now, son. GET IN IT.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

WWF said:


> The most important games of the MLB season are now, son. GET IN IT.


Never could get into MLB. Just not my thing.

Wouldn't even know who to root for, Yankee fans are arrogant and Mets are Mets
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Michael Beasley cut by the Suns after getting busted with marijuana.

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9630821/michael-beasley-release-former-no-2-pick-phoenix-suns


----------



## law_1990 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Michael Beasley cut by the Suns after getting busted with marijuana.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9630821/michael-beasley-release-former-no-2-pick-phoenix-suns


Fucking again?! 

Seriously...


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


>


:lmao McGee is such a clown.

This season needs to hurry the fuck up. 

I've been watching documentaries and hardwood classics basically everyday.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Sad time to be a Celtics fan.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Even though no one has cared at all, i'm gonna keep going with my newsbot style updates for Team Canada. 

They beat Uruguay 93-67 last night to finish the preliminary round at 3-1 and in 2nd place in their goup. Outside of their loss to Puerto Rico (who is undefeated) they have won their 3 games by an average of about 25 a game. They need to probably take atleast 2 of their next 4 games to qualify for the World Championships next summer. They play Argentina , Venezuela , Mexico and the Dominican in their next four so those 2 games they need to get are almost a lock as Argentina is the only team i think they might struggle with.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Fun fact. The Bulls record in the last 82 regular season games they've played with Derrick Rose active is 68-14.

I know that some of those games were played two seasons ago but the fact remains that when the Bulls are playing with Derrick Rose they are very damn good. Keep in mind that they won 45 games last season with Luol Deng as their #1 option and the Bulls having one of the worst offenses in the league. The ORTG they had in the 2011-12 season with Derrick Rose playing would've ranked in the top 10 in the NBA last season. I think some people have forgotten just how good Derrick Rose is and just how much of an impact he has on the Bulls.

Now my reason for bringing up the Bulls is that I was thinking and I've decided to change my prediction for the #1 seed in the East next season from the Heat to the Bulls. I think after seeing Wade and Bosh, especially Wade, hobbling in the playoffs last season that the Heat will put more emphasis into resting their stars for the playoffs which will lead to the Bulls regaining the #1 seed. Well the Pacers are also a possibility but I think they're just too inconsistent on the road to get the #1 seed.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

I think we need to see how Rose plays first before we start making big predictions. If he is the same Derrick Rose, then Bulls will be 1st or 2nd seed in the East. But the guy had a serious injury. Sure people are saying how good he is looking, but we need to see how he holds up in an actual competative match. I hope he is the same, but let's wait and see.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

It's an ACL injury, not microfracture like Penny/Hill. Who was the last guard to come back and not look the same from an ACL? I thought that went out of style in the 80's?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Yeah, I don't see how Rose isn't gonna be the same Rose. The only hurdle was being mentally ready and he's obviously there.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

The first time that Chicago plays Houston, Rose will be TERRIFIED. Dwight ends up taking him out almost every time they play.


----------



## law_1990 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Rose will be fine. He done the right thing taking the season off. It may take a few games for him to get back into the swing of things but he's far too good a player to be scared of taking bumps off defense.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

i have full confidence he is going to be jsut as good as before.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Geez I want to meet Kevin Hart just to see how much taller I am than him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

J.R. Smith suspended for 5 games for failing his drug test









Btw the NBA's drug policy is a joke. This is JR Smith's 3rd time failing a drug test and he's only suspended 5 games. No wonder Odom has been smoking crack for the past 2-3 seasons and never got caught.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

JR Smith should appeal it, claim the urine tester mishandled his sample, insult said tester, deny doing any drugs completely, blame the fans, flop, sign with the Yankees, and call Knicks season ticket holders to apologize. There's the #right way and the #Braun way to handle this.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

JR Crackhead must've been sniffing lines of coke with Odom.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

"JR Crackhead"....










On another note JR don't give a fuck. Smoke weed, fuck some bad latinas from twitter and come back and drop 30 on 30 shots his first game


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Ether said:


> "JR Crackhead"....


You're right. Crackhead Smith is a better name.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

I like JR Spliff.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Too damn long of an off season. I'm in tears from boredom. I need NBA.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

50 more days bro


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Jason Kidd to have his Jersey retired by the Nets In October. Well deserved and expected 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

:lmao Beasley back with the Heat with a non guaranteed contract. He truly was a gigantic bust......or maybe he might have been the most impactful pick in the draft. :bron :bosh3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

So the Heat with two low-risk, high reward signings this offseason in Oden & Beasley.

I think it's a good move for them to take a chance on the two rather than having someone worthless like Jarvis Varnado or Terrel Harris taking those spots.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*










:lmao :lmao :lmao










This dude makes me die laughing almost every day


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

I heard KD who is friends with Beasley, wanted him but OKC balked at the move. Same thing with Belineli, instead they got Ryan Gomes.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



Ether said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The funniest part is that like 9000 people actually _*like*_ that post :jameson


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

LOL'd at "celebrate."


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

I'm watchin EuroBasket these days, and I'm lovin it. Just seen the Slovenia/Italy game, really dope stuff, the Dragic brothers tore the house down.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

The 76ers are gonna be so bad this season. Like really bad. Like god awful.

They have one good player on their team. Literally one good player on their team and that's Thaddeus Young. I'm sure some will try to argue that Evan Turner is good but truth is, he hasn't done anything in his NBA career.

I'm not sure if they'll even win 15 games next year.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

It's gonna be glorious.









HI ANDREW WIGGINS.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Who needs Wiggins when you have OLADIPO?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



Notorious said:


> The 76ers are gonna be so bad this season. Like really bad. Like god awful.
> 
> They have one good player on their team. Literally one good player on their team and that's Thaddeus Young. I'm sure some will try to argue that Evan Turner is good but truth is, he hasn't done anything in his NBA career.
> 
> I'm not sure if they'll even win 15 games next year.


:bosh6

Don't remind me. Let's make history and go 0-82 so we are lock for Wiggins or Parker.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Hoping I find a new job soon so I can blow my first pay on League Pass


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

i'm sure a healthy noel is going to be the best player on that team.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



Chismo said:


> I'm watchin EuroBasket these days, and I'm lovin it. Just seen the Slovenia/Italy game, really dope stuff, the Dragic brothers tore the house down.


Dragic brothers are really consistent for Slovenia throughout the whole tournament. Group F is really interesting now, all of the 6 teams could go through to QF.

And my Serbia is just cruisin' :dance


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Bogut is said to be 100% healthy.. :mark::mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

lel

That never lasts


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



Notorious said:


> lel
> 
> That never lasts


That's what they said about Curry's ankles and then look what happened. :cool2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Hurt 10 games in to this season?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



Canadian said:


> That's what they said about Curry's ankles and then look what happened. :cool2


I'd love for Bogut to stay healthy but I just can't trust him to. And Bogut is more injury prone than Curry. Curry really only had one season where he missed a lot of games due to injury which was the lockout season. Bogut hasn't had a 70 game season since 2007-08.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*










#THERETURN


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Anyone watching Eurobasket?

JFC Spain is good. They're shitting on everyone without Pau and Ibaka. The only real competition to MURICA.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

It's a shame they are cunts who intentionally lost to Italy just to evade Lithuania in the QF. Serbia has a really young and talented bunch of players who were struck by some major injuries before the tournament, but I'm sad we didn't force a bigger threat to the Spanish team. Hoping for a 7th place and a WC 2014 place.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

http://espn.go.com/blog/dallas/mavericks/post/_/id/4697444/dirk-nowitzki-dissed-by-europeans

:StephenA2


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



The Lady Killer said:


> http://espn.go.com/blog/dallas/mavericks/post/_/id/4697444/dirk-nowitzki-dissed-by-europeans
> 
> :StephenA2


That survey is awful. Stojaković isn't even on the list and Divac is behind guys like Kleiza, Rudy, Esposito, Navarro, Gasol, Volkov...


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

What a game from Parker against Slovenia. Daaayum!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Marc Gasol had a huge game too.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

beautiful


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

:lol NB90's has me :mark:ing. From the lingo to the players to the clothes. All awesome.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



The Lady Killer said:


> Marc Gasol had a huge game too.


Uh, yeah, they annihilated Serbia, wasn't expecting that kind of domination.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

That Dallas article is bullshit. Drazen would have scored more points than Dirk ever had, may he RIP. SABONIS didn't come to the NBA until his 30's. If those two had actually played full careers in the NBA, Dirk would have been a #1 pick because of their successes.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Anyone see that the full story about birdman's alleged child porn and pedo crimes came out. Its a pretty fucked up story

From grantland



> At some point during his tenure with the Nuggets, Andersen had a consensual sexual relationship with a woman from California. Though she had allegedly misrepresented her age to Andersen, he appears to have broken no laws in Colorado, where the statutory age of consent is 17.
> 
> Concurrent with that, Andersen was the victim of cyber identity theft at the hands of a different woman in Canada. The identity thief was able to access Andersen's email, social media outlets, his phone, bank records, and even his video game console.Posing as Andersen, the Canadian woman allegedly orchestrated the initial tryst between the player and the California woman. She then began communicating and corresponding with the woman from California. At one point, representing herself as Andersen, the imposter began making demands — some of them, sources say, sexually explicit — of the California woman.



http://www.grantland.com/blog/the-t...e-catfishing-that-nearly-cost-him-his-freedom

There's also a link to a sports illustrated story that has more detail on the whole story in the grantland article. Pretty crazy situation but its good to know he's not a pedo who was trafficing kiddie porn like some thought.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Yeah, it's good to know the NBA didn't allow a pedophile to play last season :kobe It's nothing new, we knew he wasn't a year ago.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Beasley might not even make the team... This is much to do about nothing, really. The Heat signed him to be a bench scorer. He can score. He's inefficient as hell, but the Heat just want someone that can score a few buckets and spell their best players after 2 deep playoff runs. Beasley is an idiot, and if he messes up, the Heat can get rid of him no strings attached. Low risk, moderate reward.


----------



## law_1990 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

I got a lot of love for birdman. Glad all that bullshit was cleared up finally.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*










Wish we still had D-NICE.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Paul George and the Pacers are reportedly close to finalizing a 5 year, $90 mil contract extension. This really isn't a surprise, anyone with a brain could've figured out that the Pacers were keeping Paul George no matter how much it cost. Also think this pretty much confirms that Danny Granger won't be returning to Indy after this season unless he takes a massive paycut. George, Hibbert, Hill and West will all be owed close to $50 million next season not even including that Lance Stephenson will also be a RFA.

So if my memory serves me correctly...Larry Sanders, John Wall and Paul George have all either signed or are close to signing contract extensions. Teams have until October 31st to agree with players from the 2010 draft class to a contract extension to avoid them hitting the FA market next offseason as a RFA.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

So, I assume that's a max deal? If so, somebody's going to get LeBron for a value, compared to George.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Yeah it's a max deal for someone coming off a rookie contract, $18 mil a year. I'd assume George was able to get a larger extension than normal due to him being an All-Star and making the All-NBA team.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Dat Lakers jersey is slick


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

@ Noto - yeah, it sounds like he got the Rose provision

I expect Cousins to get a max extension soon enough


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

I wish whomever gives Cousins a max deal much luck.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Shaq bought a part of the Kings?


:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol What happened to the QUEENS big man!?!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



StarzNBarz said:


> Shaq bought a part of the Kings?
> 
> 
> :lol:lol:lol:lol:lol What happened to the QUEENS big man!?!


:jayz


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Finally ppl attending the NBA All Star Game will not have to worry about getting shot or trying to squeeze into their seat between two 700 lb fatties who are eating big macs, because the all star game is coming to Canada.

http://www.torontosun.com/2013/09/24/toronto-to-host-2016-nba-all-star-game


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

http://nbadresscode.tumblr.com/

Best tumblr ever


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

So Kevin Durant said that James Harden should replace Dwyane Wade as a top 10 player. Wade responded with this:










Kevin Durant responded with this tweet:



Kevin Durant said:


> Show me, don't tweet me....



Hmm.....


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Last I checked, Durant don't have no rings, and ain't looking to be gettin any any time soon, even if everyone is healthy. Sure, Wade's been washed up and downhill since the '06 title though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Last I checked, Durant don't have no rings, and ain't looking to be gettin any any time soon, even if everyone is healthy. Sure, Wade's been washed up and downhill since the '06 title though.


If they're speaking about only *current* talent then rings shouldn't have to come in the equation.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



Chip Kelly said:


> http://nbadresscode.tumblr.com/
> 
> Best tumblr ever


Definitely some gold right there.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

all durant did was speak the truth. harden really is better right now. I'd probably rank wade between the 12-15 spots.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

I'd love to see Wade attempt to make Durant respect his place in history without Lebron. :ti


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Wade just shot his highest percentage from the field, ever in his career, at 52 percent. (career .489%)

While he has taken a step back defensively because of the knees, he still averaged 2 steals per game and 1 block. Has trouble with the young guns of the league, but overall, I'll still take him over many on D.

Add in 21 PPG, 5 RPG and 5 APG.

Washed up since 2006? Lol. That's just foolish.

Just for shits and gigz, Wade has never shot less than 46% in his illustrious career. 

Kobe Bryant, on the other hand, has never shot better than 46%, in his.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Well, Kobe _is_ averaging like 400 more shots a year than Wade so.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

In his Championship years, where he actually took non-ball-hogging like attempts, he still never sniffed 50%.

Kobe's also never shot 50% in the playoffs, ever.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

who's dames Harden?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Danny Ainge says Rondo will miss the first 19-31 games. Starting PG options atm are Avery Bradley, Jordan Crawford and Phil Pressey.

Quest for #1 pick looking good :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

I don't think Rondo finishes the season in a Celtics jersey.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



Joel Anthony said:


> In his Championship years, where he actually took non-ball-hogging like attempts, he still never sniffed 50%.
> 
> Kobe's also never shot 50% in the playoffs, ever.


:lmao


what is ball hogging attempts? plz do explain. I'd love to know as if you're trying to say Kobe shouldn't take a shot unless he's open or there's space then you've obviously never, ever, ever seen a Lakers game. Ever. The teams zone in on him and make sure he doesn't get open. There's a reason for that bro. Meanwhile Wade is getting sagged off from midrange. Stop this fucking comparison before it gets silly, Wade is nowhere close to the scorer Kobe is and FG% doesn't really indicate anything other than Wade only takes high percentage shots(because he's only capable of taking high percentage shots aka shots inside the paint when he drives). When he can't do that he's absolutely awful. 


How well was he shooting when he couldn't force his way into the paint?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



Chrome said:


> I don't think Rondo finishes the season in a Celtics jersey.


Neither


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



LUCK said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> what is ball hogging attempts? plz do explain. I'd love to know as if you're trying to say Kobe shouldn't take a shot unless he's open or there's space then you've obviously never, ever, ever seen a Lakers game. Ever. The teams zone in on him and make sure he doesn't get open. There's a reason for that bro. Meanwhile Wade is getting sagged off from midrange. Stop this fucking comparison before it gets silly, Wade is nowhere close to the scorer Kobe is and FG% doesn't really indicate anything other than Wade only takes high percentage shots(because he's only capable of taking high percentage shots aka shots inside the paint when he drives). When he can't do that he's absolutely awful.
> ...


Kobe's Finals FG% I believe is only like 40% as well. I may be way off with that but I don't feel like googling right now so I'll take my lump for that one if proven wrong. 

Ball hogging attempts are when you take 2000 shots in a season, or around there. It's not necessarily a bad thing, but it is what it is. Sometimes, teams need their only viable scoring option to be one. 

It's not like Wade wasn't getting special treatment from defenses for years, with game plans specifically designed just for him, as well. When he was 'alone', Wade was getting doubles and triples thrown his way every possession. The recent sagging is a great strategy because he doesn't always have the J going, that's true. 

I don't agree that Wade's awful when he can't get to the rim. But I guess YOU NEVER EVER NEVER EVER SEEN A HEAT GAME. EVER. He'll effect the game elsewhere. A timely block. Steal. Good passing. Then again, it's all about chucking the ball and scoring 30 points on 25 shots with most Kobe stans.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

fucking start phil pressey!!!


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Kobe haters still go on about him being a ball hog? 5 assists per game for shooting guard isn't good enough? Geez. 


And I thought TS% was a better way to determine shooting efficiency since it factors in FTs and 3's? Wade still has the advantage in that category although it's by ~1%. Obviously it'll be harder to maintain a high % if you take a lot of 3's though. In case you're wondering, Kobe's attempted and made nearly 5x the amount of 3's Wade has over the course of their careers...


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



Notorious said:


> Danny Ainge says Rondo will miss the first 19-31 games. Starting PG options atm are Avery Bradley, Jordan Crawford and Phil Pressey.
> 
> Quest for #1 pick looking good :mark:


Sixers/Celtics should be fun games this year. #TankWars2014


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Kings signed Cousins to a max extension. I love the dude's talent, but I hate him in general. Good luck with that, Sacramento.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

While I think that's overpaying him I can somewhat understand it from the Kings perspective. He's the best player they've had since the Chris Webber days. They obviously think highly of him and giving him the max was the only way they could keep him. Because regardless if they let him hit FA then some other team would've thrown the max at him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Hope that works out for Sacramento, but I don't know. He's definitely their best player, in any case.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Oh man brothers

Today is media day for the teams that are playing in international preseason games: Bulls, Philly, Thunder, Wizards, Warriors, Pacers and Rockets and they all start training camp tomorrow. Media day/training camp for everyone else begins next week.

Preseasons starts October 5th aka next Saturday. A little over a month until the regular season starts :mark:

A couple pics I saw on Twitter:


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Let's go Bulls!!!

That is all.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Russell Westbrook says he's not sure if he'll be ready for the Thunder's season opener.

This would've been a nice time to have the :westbrook2 smilie back.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

There's no WNBA thread so thought i'd post this here. Not sure if it was posted before though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Need to see that more in the NBA :kobe


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



Adrien Mercier said:


> Need to see that more in the NBA :kobe


You just might :bosh


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



Notorious said:


> Russell Westbrook says he's not sure if he'll be ready for the Thunder's season opener.
> 
> This would've been a nice time to have the :westbrook2 smilie back.


He should take the season off, just to be sure that he's 100% for 2014-15. :kobe8


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



WWF said:


> He should take the season off, just to be sure that he's 100% for 2014-15. :kobe8


He should come back when he's ready physically and mentally :kobe3


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

I got free front row tickets to the Raps/Timberwolves pre-season game wootwoot


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Let me know if Rudy Gay is even more overrated in person!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



WWF said:


> Let me know if Rudy Gay is even more overrated in person!


I'll tell him his haters will shut up when they make the playoffs this season 8*D


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

If they make the playoffs, it'll be because of Valanciunas improving, not Gay chucking.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



WWF said:


> If they make the playoffs, it'll be because of Valanciunas improving, not Gay chucking.


H8r H8r, Smell Ya L8r Allig8or


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

lolgay


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Yes, I am a hater. I don't like Rudy Gay, I believe he's overrated, and that he doesn't help his teams win. I genuinely would not want him in Orlando.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

the majority agree. he just isn't a good team player in any senseAnd his contract...lel.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

The fact that the Grizzlies over the years were better when they inserted players like a washed up Tayshaun Prince, Quincy Pondexter and Shane Battier into the starting lineup says enough about him as a team player.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



WWF said:


> Yes, I am a hater. I don't like Rudy Gay, I believe he's overrated, and that he doesn't help his teams win. I genuinely would not want him in Orlando.


I don't think anybody wants to be in Orlando atm. :argh:

edit: uh wut, did anyone read about this
http://allball.blogs.nba.com/2013/09/27/stephen-curry-to-wear-flavored-mouthguard/?ls=iref:nbahpt3c


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

I would bet money on Orlando being better than Toronto in a year or two.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



WWF said:


> I would bet money on Orlando being better than Toronto in a year or two.


Anything can happen in a year or two, what's important is the present season. We'll see, I expect Rudy to have a great year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

???


What's important is winning championships both in the present and the future. What's important is to have large term success and build a core and culture that can define your team for a decade. What's important is making the playoffs every year for a long period of time, not getting 8th seeds and being the middle of the barrel every year.


Making the playoffs in the east isn't an accomplishment. It's a pathetic conference and just squeezing in isn't anything to be proud of, unless you're and up and coming that could have success for many years(Wizards/Cavs). Toronto could be one of those teams but instead they chose to have overpaid and overrated vets that don't help them get out of that middle of the barrel position with guys like Lowry and Gay. Sure they put up some decent stats and sure they may hit a clutch shot out of every 25, but they're not going to get you anywhere and not players you want to build around.

Gay is not the future of this team. Neither is Lowry. They should be trying to get a better young core or at least develop rather than starting players in their late 20s whose highest potential could get you in the second round.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

the east isn't pathetic anymore


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



LUCK said:


> ???
> 
> 
> What's important is winning championships both in the present and the future. What's important is to have large term success and build a core and culture that can define your team for a decade. What's important is making the playoffs every year for a long period of time, not getting 8th seeds and being the middle of the barrel every year.
> ...


But what is JONAS for..? And our Slam Dunk champ Ross? and who knows if any young guy on the team given the opportunity can have a great showing. YOU'S A H8A YO


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Ross is stuck behind DeRozan & Gay who are both overpaid. Jonas is this team's only hope at being anything more than a 1st round punching bag.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

No one has any interest in the article I posted? lol


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



Canadian said:


> But what is JONAS for..? And our Slam Dunk champ Ross? and who knows if any young guy on the team given the opportunity can have a great showing. YOU'S A H8A YO


Okay, but this team isn't one piece away. Jonas isn't going to be the best Center in the NBA. He'll probably be a guy like Pekovic, who's a damn good player, but he's not going to be the difference between a title and disappointment. Even if Jonas does take a leap this year into Pekovic territory, that doesn't vastly change Toronto's stance in the East.

As for Ross, he's not even going to get the opportunity, so he's largely irrelevant.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Cannot wait for preseason !!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Warriors camp almost ready to open up! :mark:


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



WWF said:


> Okay, but this team isn't one piece away. Jonas isn't going to be the best Center in the NBA. He'll probably be a guy like Pekovic, who's a damn good player, but he's not going to be the difference between a title and disappointment. Even if Jonas does take a leap this year into Pekovic territory, that doesn't vastly change Toronto's stance in the East.
> 
> As for Ross, he's not even going to get the opportunity, so he's largely irrelevant.


Who are you to tell someone they can't be the best Center in the NBA.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

YEAH WHO ARE YOU WWF


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



Canadian said:


> Who are you to tell someone they can't be the best Center in the NBA.


Is that a question, or a statement? :artest2


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Sorry my Canadian schooling has been lackluster :barkley2


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Curry leaving Nike for Under Armour...better protect those ankles Under Armour.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

So they're changing the Finals back to the 2-2-1-1-1 format.

Better late than never, I guess. This should have been done some time ago.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Too fucking late.

Celtics would've been 2010 champs if it was 2-2-1-1-1


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

2010 unk3

anyways...

http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/2013/...tter-post-player-than-dwight/?ls=iref:nbahpts

:ti No shit D’Antoni but there's more to basketball then offense.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

I don't see how the format changes anything. Only noticeable difference is that now there is more traveling in a 7 game series.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Russell Westbrook will be out for the first 4-6 weeks of the season. Reggie Jackson time to shine.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Calling Anthony Bennett bust right now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

You say the #1 pick will be a bust every year. Pretty sure you said the same about Kyrie and AD too.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Kyrie I was wrong, AD is overrated, he was wayyy to overhyped.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

He averaged 14/8 in less than 30 minutes per game last season...


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



Notorious said:


> You say the #1 pick will be a bust every year. Pretty sure you said the same about Kyrie and AD too.


Eventually he'll be right and find a Greg Oden. Eventually. But that's kind of like picking the same Keno numbers. Eventually you'll make some money, just likely after several losses. 

I think OKC will be fine with Westbrook out for the first 2 months. Better to have a healthy Westbrook in April than a hobbled Westbrook from returning too soon.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



Canadian said:


> Calling Anthony Bennett bust right now.


Whats your reasoning for this? You should also take into account that he was never a lebron or duncan style #1. Hes not expected to come in and put up 22 and 10 and carry the franchise so itll be hard for him to bust. He would have to have a darko in detroit like 3-4 years for him to be considered a bust.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

I see Bennett's ceiling as an athletic version of Zach Randolph.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

He's totally the next Anthony Randolph.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Speaking of Cavs, :lmao at Bynum having no timetable for his return.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



WWF said:


> Okay, but this team isn't one piece away. Jonas isn't going to be the best Center in the NBA. He'll probably be a guy like Pekovic, who's a damn good player, but he's not going to be the difference between a title and disappointment. Even if Jonas does take a leap this year into Pekovic territory, that doesn't vastly change Toronto's stance in the East.
> 
> As for Ross, he's not even going to get the opportunity, so he's largely irrelevant.


Toronto's stance in the east is the same as every other team in the East, and west for that matter, not good enough to beat Miami. What the hell difference does it make. 

Get a team that can excite the crowd, get to the playoffs. 

The League is dominated by Free Agency, not the draft, Tronto will never dominate Free agency and there fate was sealed when they were formed in Canada. Again, what the hell difference does it make.

Toronto is doing the best they can with the situation they have.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

If you're a team that doesn't attract stars in FA then it's best to build your team through the draft. You know like San Antonio, OKC & Indiana did with their teams currently? Or how the Celtics have done throughout their existence?

Raptors are terribly built. They have one great prospect in Jonas, another decent prospect in Ross and then the rest is just a bunch of overpaid players that aren't good enough to lead a winning team.

But I feel like I've bashed the Raptors a lot this offseason, so I'll digress. Best of luck to them this season, I hope they do well but I'm just not seeing it with the core they have.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



Notorious said:


> If you're a team that doesn't attract stars in FA then it's best to build your team through the draft. You know like San Antonio, OKC & Indiana did with their teams currently? Or how the Celtics have done throughout their existence?
> 
> Raptors are terribly built. They have one great prospect in Jonas, another decent prospect in Ross and then the rest is just a bunch of overpaid players that aren't good enough to lead a winning team.
> 
> But I feel like I've bashed the Raptors a lot this offseason, so I'll digress. Best of luck to them this season, I hope they do well but I'm just not seeing it with the core they have.


*...YEAH!* :durant2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

And guess what? Indiana and OKC will never win a championship with their current cores. 

Being overpaid is irrelevant. Who cares what they are paid. I'm not the Raptors accountant, I don't give a shit. If their salaries are too high they pay luxury tax, whoopdydo. The CBA is stupid.

Two teams have completely dominated the league's existence. Teams will always dominate the league for lengths of time. There will always be a crap load of teams that are just there to fill the league and have no shot of ever doing anything with the current flaky CBAs. I can name a bunch of teams that LIKELY won't win a championship for the next 30 years. It's the nature of the NBA.

You act like there's some 5 YEAR HOW TO PLAN to win an NBA Championship. There's not.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

No need for the pessimistic attitude around here, man. Take that shit to the NHL thread. :kobe8


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Lulz it's funny you mention the NHL because you actually can initiate a 5 or so plan to at least come close to winning the cup in the NHL. Ask Chicago, Pittsburgh, Tampa Bay, Carolina, etc.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Even if the Pacers & Thunder never win titles, at least they have a chance, at least they're legitimate contenders. And that's something the Raptors aren't and throughout their history never have been able to say. But I'm sure you'll respond with something along the lines of "The Heat are a lock to win the title, the Pacers & Thunder are in the same position as the Raptors" which is a load of bullshit but if that's what'd you like to believe then ok. This argument is tired. Best of luck to the Raptors, I hope they do well but their team is built like shit.


And the NBA should not be compared to the NHL, NFL, MLB, etc. for obvious reasons. And it's not because of the CBA, people need to stop deluding themselves into thinking that. In the NBA you need stars to win. Stars have a bigger impact in the NBA than any of those other sports. If you can't sign a star in free agency, then you have to draft one. What's a hard cap gonna do to the NBA? Nothing.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

A hard cap would fix the NBA but there's no point in getting into that.

There's 16 teams in the NBA with championship droughts of 30 or more years, over half the league. On top of that, 13 teams (almost half the league) has never won a championship period. Are you saying all those teams have never figured out that they need to either sign a star or suck long enough to get one? 

The NBA knows it's completely flawed but they don't care as they make the most money with the the teams they want to win winning. Do you think the NBA cares if Toronto does anything remotely competitive? Do you think the NBA cares if the Lakers go the next 30 years without winning anything?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



JM said:


> A hard cap would fix the NBA but there's no point in getting into that.
> 
> There's 16 teams in the NBA with championship droughts of 30 or more years, over half the league. On top of that, 13 teams (almost half the league) has never won a championship period. Are you saying all those teams have never figured out that they need to either sign a star or suck long enough to get one?
> 
> The NBA knows it's completely flawed but they don't care as they make the most money with the the teams they want to win winning. Do you think the NBA cares if Toronto does anything remotely competitive? Do you think the NBA cares if the Lakers go the next 30 years without winning anything?


How so? Is a hard cap gonna make dumb GM's smarter? Is it gonna prevent dumb GM's from making bonehead moves? Is it gonna make dumb GM's better at drafting? Or is this the part where we play victim for small market teams with terrible front offices and vilify the teams with great front offices that take advantage of their stupidity?

I'm sure those teams know what it takes to build a championship caliber team. But you have to actually make it happen. You have to get a star, whether through draft or in free agency and put a great supporting cast around him. And a good coach helps too. That's how you win in the NBA. Sure it's much easier said than done. Sure you need a little bit of luck to make it happen, but hey. Nature of the game. A good number of those teams on your list had championship caliber teams at one point, but unfortunately there always someone that was just better. And unlike other sports, in the NBA you truly have to have the best team to win the title. Teams for the most part don't get hot and go on fluke cinderella runs in the NBA like they do in other sports. The best team will win.

The most important thing in the NBA is ratings and making a shitload of money, yes. Which is the same with every other pro sport. If the Raptors were able to consistently field a great team like the Lakers have throughout their history, then yeah I'm sure the NBA would "care" about their success as much as they do the Lakers. The Raptors have given the NBA and fans in general no reason to care. Because instead of proving to be a consistently great team like the Lakers have, they've proven to be a consistently inept team.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

A hard cap levels the playing field, obviously. Add to that competitive revenue sharing and you actually have 30 teams on the same playing field. If you think the difference between good teams and bad teams is entirely based off unintelligent incompetent front offices then you're delusional. There's plenty of great GMs out there that simply don't have the resources to ever win a championship. That's the way it goes.

Right now you have Orlando rebuilding, Do you actually think the Magic will rebuild and win a championship? They won't. 

Stars go to Big Markets, if they are on a big market and aren't winning they go to an even bigger market. 

The NBA is lopsided to the point of predictability and always has been. 

One small market team has won the championship in the last 33 years. True story. Is this a coincidence? An anomaly? I wouldn't look at the years before 1980 if you want anyone to believe this.

Do you think Portland will win a championship in the next 30 years? They won't. Pheonix? Sorry but no. Memphis? Not happening. Every once in a while you have a small market team that has everyone come together for a short window, such as Sacremento and they have a brief time of being good. For Sacremento it took getting Webber when no one else wanted him and paring him with Vladdy. Adding some good pieces elsewhere and as quickly as it came together it fizzled away and they have yet to recover.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



JM said:


> A hard cap levels the playing field, obviously. Add to that competitive revenue sharing and you actually have 30 teams on the same playing field. If you think the difference between good teams and bad teams is entirely based off unintelligent incompetent front offices then you're delusional. There's plenty of great GMs out there that simply don't have the resources to ever win a championship. That's the way it goes.
> 
> Right now you have Orlando rebuilding, Do you actually think the Magic will rebuild and win a championship? They won't.
> 
> ...


It's not entirely based of the front offices but it is a very significant factor. The history of the NBA shows that if you have a great front office you will compete. No matter how much money you have, if you don't have a great front office you're not gonna compete. The Knicks haven't won a title in 40 years. Look at the Celtics in the 90's and early 2000's. Look at the Clippers throughout their history. How many times have the Warriors made the playoffs in the last 20 years? Two times? You need a great front office to compete. And sorry but I don't think a hard cap changes that. That hard cap won't make dumb GM's smarter.

Who's to say the Magic won't? Who's to say Oladipo doesn't become a superstar? If the Magic make smart decisions and are able to draft or acquire a star then why can't they win a title?

One small market team? Why do people like to pretend like the Heat are a large market team? They're not. You mentioned Phoenix but you do realize that they're a larger market than Miami right? You do realize this right? Maybe they could have a better chance of competing if they didn't have one of the cheapest owners in all sports. Also Detroit isn't a large market either and they've made 5 Finals appearances in that time span.

You know why the Kings have yet to recover? Because they make dumbass moves. Like I said before, quit playing fucking victim.

The last time the Kings made the playoffs was 2006.

2007 Draft - Use a top 10 pick on Spencer Hawes.
2008 Draft - Use a lottery pick on Jason Thompson.
2009 Draft - Use a top 5 pick on Tyreke Evans, which I think was a fine move.
2010 Draft - Use a top 5 pick on DeMarcus Cousins, who while talented is a massive headcase and in four seasons has yet to live up to his potential on the court.
2011 Draft - Trade their #7 pick because they think they can't get Kemba Walker, even though he ends up falling and instead they end up using a top 10 pick on Jimmer Fredette.
2012 Draft - Use a top 5 pick on Thomas Robinson, but proceed to bury him on the bench behind Jason Thompson and then trade him halfway through his rookie year.

Let's not even get started on the bad transactions they've had over the years. But let me guess, you're gonna come up with an excuse for all the dumb shit they've done over the years.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Detroit and Miami are not small market teams...

People say they aren't small market teams because they aren't.

They certainly aren't big 7 but they are far from bottom 10. There are many things to consider. They are not.

Small market teams:
Utah
Milwaukee
Indiana
Charlotte
Memphis
New Orleans
OKC
Portland
Sac
San Antonio


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

I never said they were small markets. But they aren't big market teams either. Detroit and Miami are on the same tier as the likes of Phoenix, Denver and Minnesota when it comes to market size. People should stop trying to pretend like they're not.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Then what is your point?

1 small market team has won a championship in 30 years. This trend will continue.

Orlando won't win a championship because rebuilding does not work in the NBA. What does? Retooling, and good luck with that as the only teams that are able to do that with great success are the biggest of markets or generational hot spots. Maybe Orlando will become a hot spot in the next few years but I doubt it.

I'm not going to defend any teams actions as I don't need to. I'm also not going to pretend it's a coincidence or that's it's purely the front office of each team's fault.

History speaks for itself. There's nothing else I need to say.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

People should stop trying to pretend like the Heat are a large market team. Not necessarily you but too often do people throw Miami in the same category as New York or LA when they are not.

The Lakers are the only team in the NBA that's pretty much never had to go through a rebuilding period. The Lakers do not represent every big market team. They're the only team that's proven that they just retool and never rebuild. The Celtics had a 21 year gap between Finals appearances. The Bulls were a joke before Jordan and until Derrick Rose got drafted were a joke for the most part after Jordan. The Knicks haven't won a title in 40 years. The Clippers in their history have never made it past the 2nd round. The Warriors have made the playoffs three times in the last 20 years. The Mavs went 10 years without making the playoffs before Dirk. The Sixers have made it past the 2nd round twice in the last 30 years.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

2 teams have dominated the history of the NBA. Is that what you're saying there? lulz

The only team in recent memory to rebuild through the draft and win a championship is the San Antonio Spurs and frankly for them that's the only way it could happen. All History suggests this is a fluke and took much luck especially for their additional championships as they got multiple steals in multiple drafts. History suggests any team doing this again in the near future from a small market position is not likely and I would bet purely against it. 

Miami is a generational hotspot. A fad. Toronto unfortunately is the exact polar opposite of this. 

Any team that got a star, whether it be from the draft, trade or signing combined that player with the necessary pieces to win. Jordan did not win until the necessary pieces were in place. The Lakers recently didn't win till Shaq came and then didn't win after he left till they (at will) but the necessary pieces in place again. 

The point is, there is no championship formula in the NBA for anyone other than big markets. There's no plan to follow, nothing that will most likely work. Everyone is doomed unless you're a big market or are that place where people just happen to want to go to. That's the way it is. All you have to rely on is immense good fortune.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Lulz I'm not really a downer, I accepted this a long time ago. I'm just not going to read a bunch of ooooo Toronto is stupid and should be doing this oooo Toronto should be doing that, cause all it is is crap and hypothetical mumbo jumbo that 99.4% won't work.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Lakers have gotten lucky with their continued success. Any team that is successful this long has to get lucky a lot with their trades and picks. They usually worked out. They built a legacy. Players like a legacy+ the second biggest market in the league. If they didn't have a legacy I doubt players would even care about their market size.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

btw there is no comparison between the NHL and NBA in terms of competitiveness and parity. NHL kills every single other league in that regard and it isnt even really close except for the NFL.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Victor FUCKING Oladipo will lead the Orlando Magic to a title by the way, you dirty whore. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

You realize the Celtics have always been a team built through the draft right? The 60's Celtics? Built through the draft. Bird's Celtics? Built through the draft. Big 3 Celtics? Drafted Paul Pierce, drafted Rondo, stockpiled on picks and traded the guys they drafted for KG & Ray Allen. The Celtics are no different from the Spurs or Raptors in that they don't attract big FA's so their only way to build a strong team is through the draft.

The Spurs are just a greatly ran organization. Been in the NBA 37 years and only missed the playoffs four times. 

Yeah the Bulls drafted Jordan, Pippen, Horace Grant & BJ Armstrong and were able to hire Phil Jackson when he had no experience as a coach. They built their team through the draft. Are you saying a small market team couldn't do that? I mean there's not another Michael Jordan walking through that door but I fail to see why a small market team just can't possibly build a championship team through the draft.

But whatever, we'll just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

He won't...lulz. @WWF

The NHL has gone to great lengths in the last number of years to make the league competitive across the board. This is reflected in the fact that every team has made the playoffs at least once in that time and yes, it all starts with the allocation of money. Not ensuring every team has competent management.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Why do you constantly speak of revenue sharing like it's not in the NBA?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

JIM doesnèt realize that the league is changing.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



LUCK said:


> btw there is no comparison between the NHL and NBA in terms of competitiveness and parity. NHL kills every single other league in that regard and it isnt even really close except for the NFL.


MLB has just as much, if not more parity than the NHL.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Revenue sharing in the NBA does not in any way compare to revenue sharing in the NHL....


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Didnt the Giants just repeat as chamions? Arent the Yankees almost always good or competitive? Cant big market teams steal stars from poorer teams because they can give them giant contracts? 


Since 2004 there have been 3 teams that have repeated as champions in the world series in MLB. There have been zero for the NHL. There is no comparison.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

And Noto, what suggests a small market team won't build a championship team through the draft? History.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



LUCK said:


> Didnt the Giants just repeat as chamions? Arent the Yankees almost always good or competitive? Cant big market teams steal stars from poorer teams because they can give them giant contracts?
> 
> 
> Since 2004 there have been 3 teams that have repeated as champions in the world series in MLB. There have been zero for the NHL. There is no comparison.


What do you mean by repeat? Because a team hasn't won back to back titles in the MLB in 13 years...



JM said:


> And Noto, what suggests a small market team won't build a championship team through the draft? History.


A small market team has just of a much chance to build through the draft as a large market team. I can 100% agree with you on large markets having the advantage when it comes to free agency but the draft? Small market teams have no one to blame but themselves.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

I think you're both comparing it differently. Magic is going year-by-year, while PP is looking from top to bottom (I think only 3 of the top 10 spenders are in the playoffs, alongside the Rays and A's, who are 26th and 27th in spending).


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

yeah not a repeat, terrible wrong choice of words. I meant three teams have won more than one title since 2004 while only one team has in the NHL.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



LUCK said:


> Didnt the Giants just repeat as chamions? Arent the Yankees almost always good or competitive? Cant big market teams steal stars from poorer teams because they can give them giant contracts?
> 
> 
> Since 2004 there have been 3 teams that have repeated as champions in the world series in MLB. There have been zero for the NHL. There is no comparison.


There hasn't been a repeat champion since the Yankees dynasty 13-14 years ago. There have been 3 teams to win multiple titles in that small time frame, but that's both arbitrary and ignores the fact that the Blackhawks have done the same in that period and the Penguins, Red Wings, and Bruins have all made multiple Finals since 2004.

I can set an arbitrary point too and say only 15 of the 30 NHL teams have won a title in the past 30ish years, while 2/3 of MLB teams have won it all near that time frame.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

The Kings giving Cousins an extension confuses me, I just hope this is the year where he actually matures.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*



Perfect Poster said:


> There hasn't been a repeat champion since the Yankees dynasty 13-14 years ago. There have been 3 teams to win multiple titles in that small time frame, but that's both arbitrary and ignores the fact that the Blackhawks have done the same in that period and the Penguins, Red Wings, and Bruins have all made multiple Finals since 2004.
> 
> I can set an arbitrary point too and say only 15 of the 30 NHL teams have won a title in the past 30ish years, while 2/3 of MLB teams have won it all near that time frame.


I used 2004 because thats when the year long lockout was where a lot of the rules and such changed. It wasnt just some random time frame.


The point is in the NHL any team that qualifies for the playoffs can actually win the stanley cup. Upsets happen every year and literally every series is up for grabs, even though its a 7 game series. That is why I feel the NHL has the best parity out of any of the league because any given year any team can win the title as long as they can make the playoffs. And it isnt just some random bullshit slogan like the NBA where you know only 4 of 5 teams will actually compete in the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LUCK said:


> I used 2004 because thats when the year long lockout was where a lot of the rules and such changed. It wasnt just some random time frame.
> 
> 
> The point is in the NHL any team that qualifies for the playoffs can actually win the stanley cup. Upsets happen every year and literally every series is up for grabs, even though its a 7 game series. That is why I feel the NHL has the best parity out of any of the league because any given year any team can win the title as long as they can make the playoffs. And it isnt just some random bullshit slogan like the NBA where you know only 4 of 5 teams will actually compete in the playoffs.


Well people expecting that need to just quit watching the NBA. Hard cap or not, I just don't see the NBA ever having parity like that and the reason is because of superstars. Besides the NBA was built on dynasties, not random teams winning every year. The only time the NBA ever had parity was the 70's and that was largely due to the existence of the ABA which resulted in a talent split.

The only way the NBA playoffs will ever have a feel that pretty much every team that makes it has a shot at the title is if they change the format to single elimination like March Madness. Other then that in the NBA the best team will always win. And that's what I love about the NBA compared to the other pro sports. The best team truly wins. Rarely, if ever has that happened in the NBA where some team that barely made the playoffs goes on a "Cinderella run" and wins a fluke championship like has occurred in recent years in the other three major sports. I think the Rockets in 95 were the lowest seed to ever win and they were 5th. The closest the NBA has had to that is the 99 Knicks who I believe made it all the way to the Finals as an 8th seed but of course didn't win. Should also keep in mind that was a lockout year. So yeah.

I mean don't get me wrong, I'd love to have that parity. I'd love if every playoff team really had a legit shot at the title. But I'm just being realistic. That will never be the case in the NBA. Just the nature of the game IMO.

I mean I guess there is a way the league could have a playoffs where every team has a legit shot if they shortened the playoffs from 16 teams to 8. But even then you'd still get the same results.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

The problem isn't the CBA, it's over dilution of the talent pool. If the NBA was 24 teams, it'd be a much better product. EVERY TEAM GETS 3 ALL-STARS :mark:


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

Honestly, all four of the major sports could stand to lose a few teams. Especially the NBA.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Contraction wouldn't do much for the NBA. Would just make the top teams even stronger and it would be the 80's all over again where the top teams all had starting lineups with 4-5 stars or borderline stars.

In the next 10 years the NBA will probably add two more teams. A Seattle team and another team to go along with it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Chris Paul doesn't like flopping fines. You don't say?*

If the NBA wanted to be competitive across they could easily make changes to do that or at least greatly improve it. They want the best teams to be the big markets though so that's the way it goes.

Again, I really don't have a problem with this, I'm just pointing out the obvious. 

It's just stupid to go around saying crap like oh that teams so stupid, making moves to be a treadmill team, they should be making moves to WIN A CHAMPIONSHIP IN such and such years. There's no formula, there's no helping these teams. For a majority of the teams in the league, being a treadmill team is their absolute best case ceiling. And even then, that's using the limited resources they have as best they can.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

WATCH OUT, FUCKERS. 

RUDY GAY had corrective eye surgery and added 20 pounds of muscle in the offseason. Good luck, LeBron! :mark:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

if we get this RUDY all season, LOOK OUT.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I would trade Rudy for an unprotected 1st round pick. True story.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Contract Milwaukee, Minnesota, Charlotte, Indiana, Sacramento, and Atlanta.

Sure, the Sixers are getting Paul George or Kevin Love with the #1 pick, but it helps the league over all.

Oh hur hur, but it'd be just like the 80's, AKA, the most competitive the NBA has ever been.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The most competitive the NBA ever was? You talking about the decade where the Lakers & Celtics won 8 of 10 titles? The decade where every single Finals series had either the Celtics or Lakers in it?

Contraction won't do anything for the NBA. Sure Philly would get Paul George or Kevin Love. But what happens when Miami drafts Larry Sanders or Roy Hibbert? Then what? Like I said earlier, the top teams would get even stronger.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Not pumped for the NBA season this year, usually I cant wait for the opening tip off but this year I really couldn't care less if LeBron or Carmelo win a ring


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

You won't have to worry about Carmelo


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Notorious said:


> The most competitive the NBA ever was? You talking about the decade where the Lakers & Celtics won 8 of 10 titles? The decade where every single Finals series had either the Celtics or Lakers in it?
> 
> Contraction won't do anything for the NBA. Sure Philly would get Paul George or Kevin Love. But what happens when Miami drafts Larry Sanders or Roy Hibbert? Then what? Like I said earlier, the top teams would get even stronger.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That has more to do with Magic and Bird than anything else, 2 top 5 all-time players came along at the same time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Ether said:


> You won't have to worry about Carmelo


Didn't JR SWISH guarantee the Knicks would win the title?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I don't think he's looked at the roster recently so he probably doesn't know that they'll be a Melo/Bargs defense for 30+ minutes a game


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I just read that Woodson might make JR a starter this year :ti


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I doubt it


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

He can't even practice let alone win a job.

Woodson :drake1


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Kidd getting suspended for the first 2 games of the season for his DUI

Nets :ti


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

KGs intensity is so real, watching Nets training camp can't wait for the season


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Brothers the NBA preseason officially begins tomorrow :mark: :mark: :mark:

NBA preseason is actually somewhat decent since starters still play a good amount of the game. First game is early though, will be at 9 AM Eastern with the Thunder playing some Turkish team. I need my basketball fix so I'll get up to watch it :side: But in the games later on I'm excited to see Derrick Rose playing as well as the other two games Nawlins vs. Houston and GS vs. Lakers.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I expect a big season for the Dubs this year.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

So is there no team doing the Association this year?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Almost time for me throw away my realistc view and hatred for most of the Raptors and start drinking the kool-aid :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

CURRY :mark: KLAY :mark: BARNES :mark: IGGY :mark: BOGUT :mark: LEE :jay

#GOFUCKYOURSELFCANADIAN


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> CURRY :mark: KLAY :mark: BARNES :mark: IGGY :mark: BOGUT :mark: LEE :jay
> 
> #GOFUCKYOURSELFCANADIAN


haha everybody's a Lee hater these days. His D isn't any good but his rebounding, mid range shooting and post up/passing game are all valuable assets to the team. He led the damn NBA in double doubles last season and people act like he is a stiff. He's an efficient 20/10/3 any time he steps on the court. 

Now he has more talent around him than ever. He finally made the playoffs last year and tore his hip in game 1. He is the leader of this team. The chip on his shoulder is larger than ever, not to mention he is in better shape than ever before. 

He is going to ball out of control considering defenses will be less able to focus on him than ever with so much talent on the floor. His counting numbers will probably remain about the same but his efficiency should be at an all time clip. He and Curry are the leaders and cornerstones of this team. Barnes, Iggy, Klay, Bogut are all great, but Lee is still the captain of the ship.



> But what they will need is for Lee to be a great player on a great team, a team with expectations. That's something he hasn't done before. Jackson said he thinks his star can reach that next level.
> 
> "He had a great season," Jackson said, referring to Lee's 2012-13 campaign. "It was a special year for him. But there are things that he knows and we know he can do better. And that's nitpicking, because he had an outstanding year. But our job is to push him even further, and his job is to not settle. I expect him to have a great year."


http://www.mercurynews.com/warriors/ci_24235870/warriors-david-lee-needs-raise-his-game


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

The Dubs also rebound better as a team without him... so him rebounding being a plus means jack shit.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Yeah that Warriors team is fairly stacked. On 2K14, Curry and Klay don't miss. :curry

Nets team is so stacked. Had no idea they got Jet too. 

Oh, and DIRK. :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I feel so bad for Dirk. Look at this shit.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

8 seed for dirk and the mavs... maybe


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I am really interested in seeing the Pelicans this season. They feel surprisingly deep on paper to me. Also, the Bulls are winning the East brothers.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> The Dubs also rebound better as a team without him... so him rebounding being a plus means jack shit.


Lmao, great sample size. In the long haul they are clearly a better rebounding team with Lee on the floor despite Bogut playing out of his mind in the playoffs. Not to mention they were going up against a Denver team that lacked the healthy presence of Faried and a Spurs team that was playing small ball.



Aid180 said:


> I am really interested in seeing the Pelicans this season. They feel surprisingly deep on paper to me. Also, the Bulls are winning the East brothers.


lmao, no. We hear this dumb shit every year.



The Lady Killer said:


> Yeah that Warriors team is fairly stacked. On 2K14, Curry and Klay don't miss. :curry
> 
> Nets team is so stacked. Had no idea they got Jet too.


Think the word you are looking for is old. I've never seen such an over-the-hill roster.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Think the word you are looking for is old. I've never seen such an over-the-hill roster.


Who cares, Nets had no type of Toughness or Leadership last season, and KG changed that.

At this age PP and KG are a big upgrade over Wallace and Evans who were unreliable on offense. No more sagging off on our offense, the transition game will be bad but their not gonna incorporate that, their half court offense is gonna be sweet. KG leadership is really gonna rub off on D Will and especially Lopez



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Aid180 said:


> I am really interested in seeing the Pelicans this season. They feel surprisingly deep on paper to me. Also, *the Bulls are winning the East brothers.*


Preach.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Notorious said:


> I feel so bad for Dirk. Look at this shit.


Fuck my life


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

PG
BEAL 
Georgetown bust 
Injured big man 

Commentary team that calls an air ball a game winner. Get ready for the Wizards.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> CURRY :mark: KLAY :mark: BARNES :mark: IGGY :mark: BOGUT :mark: LEE :jay
> 
> #GOFUCKYOURSELFCANADIAN


Smd thats my team.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Lakers ULTRA DOMINATION season about to start :mark:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Curious how Denver doles out minutes this season. Dunno if Fournier or Foye gets the start at shooter but I'm cool with them splitting time there. Assuming Miller plays at SG a bit too to give Nate more time at PG when Lawson is off the court. Wish they'd give Randolph a shot to get some time but it'll probably be Arthur backing up Faried.

Overall I've got somewhat high hopes for the team but I can't expact anything as good as last year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I'm curous as to who's going to job to the Heat in the finals this year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

lel the Heat aren't winning the title. Other than Bill Russell's Celtics, no team has ever made four consecutive Finals and won at least three of them. And I don't think the Heat will be the team to break that streak.



Brye said:


> Curious how Denver doles out minutes this season. Dunno if Fournier or Foye gets the start at shooter but I'm cool with them splitting time there. Assuming Miller plays at SG a bit too to give Nate more time at PG when Lawson is off the court. Wish they'd give Randolph a shot to get some time but it'll probably be Arthur backing up Faried.
> 
> Overall I've got somewhat high hopes for the team but I can't expact anything as good as last year.


I think Fournier should start. I've been pretty high on him for a while and I thought he looked solid and showed potential when he was given a chance to start last season. I personally don't see why Denver has Foye. Just seems like they don't need him.

I think there's little to no chance the Nuggets win as many games as they did last season but they should still be fun to watch and I think Shaw will place more of an emphasis on defense than Karl did. But I think the Nuggets will make the playoffs.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I'm a Suns fan, so not too much to look forward to this season. Eric Bledsoe and Dragic are gonna be exciting, but I hope Alex Len doesn't suck, because I WANTED MCLEMORE :side: :cuss:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

It's gonna get real ugly at times for the Thunder during these 2 months or so without Westbrook.

And JFC why do they keep re-signing Derek Fisher?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Notorious said:


> It's gonna get real ugly at times for the Thunder during these 2 months or so without Westbrook.
> 
> And JFC why do they keep re-signing Derek Fisher?
> 
> ...


Because that front office sucks and people think it is great for some reason. owners are cheap as well


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Notorious said:


> lel the Heat aren't winning the title. Other than Bill Russell's Celtics, no team has ever made four consecutive Finals and won at least three of them. And I don't think the Heat will be the team to break that streak.


Ok? lol

Pretty goofy reason.

They are winning, again. Reason? They are the best.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

JM said:


> Ok? lol
> 
> Pretty goofy reason.
> 
> They are winning, again. Reason? They are the best.


It's not a goofy reason at all.

Showtime Lakers, Bird's Celtics, Bad Boys Pistons, Jordan's Bulls and Kobe/Shaq Lakers all couldn't accomplish the feat of making four consecutive Finals appearances and winning 3 of them. So yeah I don't think it's far-fetched that the Heat won't be able to do it either.

They're the favorites and they should be, I'm not denying that. But I'm sticking to the Heat not winning the title for that very reason that I mentioned above. You can call it ridiculous all you want but history tells me the Heat are not likely to win the title again and I'm standing by my prediction.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

wouldn't say heat are locks, but they're obviously the favorites. history is just that. looking forward to watching the celts this season more than in years. expecting a high tempo style, and i don't have to watch pierce's awful stagnating offense anymore. wouldn't surprise me to see pressey in the starting lineup come game 1, bradley is just that bad at pg.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Notorious said:


> It's gonna get real ugly at times for the Thunder during these 2 months or so without Westbrook.
> 
> And JFC why do they keep re-signing Derek Fisher?
> 
> ...


scott brooks loves his veterans


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

i have the heat taking the first seed in the east but jobbing to the pacers in the ecf.

look at the trend in their playoff head to head. 2012 six games, 2013 seven games, 2014: pacers.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



shutupchico said:


> wouldn't say heat are locks, but they're obviously the favorites. history is just that. looking forward to watching the celts this season more than in years. expecting a high tempo style, and i don't have to watch pierce's awful stagnating offense anymore. wouldn't surprise me to see pressey in the starting lineup come game 1, bradley is just that bad at pg.


Bradley will be the starting PG. I'm 95% sure of that.

Offense should be good for the Celtics but we'll struggle on defense, mainly just the interior defense. Perimeter defense should be fine with the likes of Rondo, Bradley, Green, Bogans, Wallace and Lee.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Notorious said:


> Bradley will be the starting PG. I'm 95% sure of that.
> 
> Offense should be good for the Celtics but we'll struggle on defense, mainly just the interior defense. Perimeter defense should be fine with the likes of Rondo, Bradley, Green, Bogans, Wallace and Lee.


yea, the interior defense left with kg, maybe hump can add something. i like how wallace just flat out came out and said the defense won't be as good as the kg years. the only reason bradley would be the starting point guard to start the season is his seniority, and stevens doesn't wanna ruffle feathers just yet. there's no way he belongs there though. they should trade him for a defensive center, or real point guard in my opinion. i've honestly never seen anyone else so incompetent at that position.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

bradley wouldn't even be able to run the fast pace, get it to the open man offense stevens has been talking up because he can't dribble. pressey is wild, but i think he fits the bill better there, and at least has some skill at the position. they definately need another pg though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



shutupchico said:


> yea, the interior defense left with kg, maybe hump can add something. i like how wallace just flat out came out and said the defense won't be as good as the kg years. the only reason bradley would be the starting point guard to start the season is his seniority, and stevens doesn't wanna ruffle feathers just yet. there's no way he belongs there though. they should trade him for a defensive center, or real point guard in my opinion. i've honestly never seen anyone else so incompetent at that position.


Because he's not a point guard. He's a shooting guard. Avery Bradley the shooting guard is someone I love to have on this team and if Ainge re-signs him in the offseason, I hope that's the position he plays. But Bradley the PG? No. Hell no. The thing with Bradley is he can't be a ball dominant player. He's much better playing off-ball which is why he looks so good offensively when he & Rondo are starting together. Because he's able to play to his strength. But because Danny Ainge is too lazy to sign a decent backup PG, when Rondo gets hurt or suspended we're forced to start Bradley at PG even though it's known he's terrible at playing PG.

And Pressey is terrible too. There is nothing impressive about him IMO. He's undersized, isn't that athletic, isn't that good of a shooter and is turnover prone. At least with Bradley he brings elite level defense to the table and is pretty athletic.

I think Danny did all of this on purpose for tanking though. Leaving us with a fucked PG situation, all of our big men except Olynyk being 6'7-6'8, having Jordan Crawford and Marshon Brooks. The signs are all there.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Notorious said:


> Because he's not a point guard. He's a shooting guard. Avery Bradley the shooting guard is someone I love to have on this team and if Ainge re-signs him in the offseason, I hope that's the position he plays. But Bradley the PG? No. Hell no. The thing with Bradley is he can't be a ball dominant player. He's much better playing off-ball which is why he looks so good offensively when he & Rondo are starting together. Because he's able to play to his strength. But because Danny Ainge is too lazy to sign a decent backup PG, when Rondo gets hurt or suspended we're forced to start Bradley at PG even though it's known he's terrible at playing PG.
> 
> And Pressey is terrible too. There is nothing impressive about him IMO. He's undersized, isn't that athletic, isn't that good of a shooter and is turnover prone. At least with Bradley he brings elite level defense to the table and is pretty athletic.
> 
> I think Danny did all of this on purpose for tanking though. Leaving us with a fucked PG situation, all of our big men except Olynyk being 6'7-6'8, having Jordan Crawford and Marshon Brooks. The signs are all there.



disagree that there's nothing impressive about pressey, yea he's turnover prone, which is what i meant by wild, but he has very good vision, and is a good passer. plus he can get the ball up court, he's more suited to running the offense than bradley. i don't like bradley at sg either. what good is a sg who can hardly shoot? he can guard other pg's yea, but none of the contending teams in the east will beat u with their pg's so that doesn't matter anyway. he's short, and can't guard the carmello's/lebrons of the league. and brooks will be a pleasant surprise, he's a legit threat as a scorer, blows crawford away.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Maybe it's a confidence thing but Bradley is significantly better on offense as a SG compared to when he's starting at PG. He can't guard LeBron but he sure as hell can guard Wade which we've seen on multiple occasions before.

The fact that there's even a debate whether or not Phil Pressey should start for the team is a position we shouldn't be in.

Crawford is terrible. Can't believe I bashed the Wizards for trading him, Brooks is better than him but neither are impressive. Both are inconsistent chuckers and both can't play defense. At least Brooks actually has brain as where Crawford doesn't. Brooks also has more potential and who knows, maybe a change of scenery can do the trick for him.,It helps that IIRC Brooks requested to be in the Pierce trade and that he actually wanted to come to Boston but I'm not getting my hopes up as far as him turning out to be an impact player.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Notorious said:


> It's not a goofy reason at all.
> 
> Showtime Lakers, Bird's Celtics, Bad Boys Pistons, Jordan's Bulls and Kobe/Shaq Lakers all couldn't accomplish the feat of making four consecutive Finals appearances and winning 3 of them. So yeah I don't think it's far-fetched that the Heat won't be able to do it either.
> 
> They're the favorites and they should be, I'm not denying that. But I'm sticking to the Heat not winning the title for that very reason that I mentioned above. You can call it ridiculous all you want but history tells me the Heat are not likely to win the title again and I'm standing by my prediction.


Prediction. ANYONE but the Heat are going to win the championship. Bold.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

JM said:


> Prediction. ANYONE but the Heat are going to win the championship. Bold.


That is pretty bold since according to you the Heat are locks to win it all.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

They are.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

The Bulls obviously are going to win. Not even joking. Rose is going from hero to villain back to hero. The story has been written - it's happening.


----------



## law_1990 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Bobcats to have a GOAT year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Eh, Philly could make one hell of a young core if they manage to tank successfully two years in a row and pick up Wiggins and someone good from next year's class.



JM said:


> Ok? lol
> 
> Pretty goofy reason.
> 
> They are winning, again. Reason? They are the best.


do you have anything to actually contribute to this thread. srs question.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

It helps that Philly also gets the Pelicans pick this year. Potentially having two lottery picks in a deep draft is always nice.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

They could, yeah. I hate MCW, though. Dude's pretty terrible. He's got good size, at least.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Joel said:


> The Bulls obviously are going to win. Not even joking. Rose is going from hero to villain back to hero. The story has been written - it's happening.


They have a serious shot a winning their division. I agree.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Notorious said:


> It's not a goofy reason at all.
> 
> Showtime Lakers, Bird's Celtics, Bad Boys Pistons, Jordan's Bulls and Kobe/Shaq Lakers all couldn't accomplish the feat of making four consecutive Finals appearances and winning 3 of them. So yeah I don't think it's far-fetched that the Heat won't be able to do it either.
> 
> They're the favorites and they should be, I'm not denying that. But I'm sticking to the Heat not winning the title for that very reason that I mentioned above. You can call it ridiculous all you want but history tells me the Heat are not likely to win the title again and I'm standing by my prediction.


Lmao, I love when people cite arbitrary stats like this as if they mean something in concerns to future outcomes. This pointless stat you've pulled has literally no bearing on anything about to happen in this upcoming NBA season.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Joel said:


> The Bulls obviously are going to win. Not even joking. Rose is going from hero to villain back to hero. The story has been written - it's happening.


The Bulls window was the first year the Big 3 got together. They couldn't beat them then, and they certainly aren't equipped to do it now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

???


That's not true at all. It represents that teams wear out after making the finals so many times in a row and fatigue catches up to them. There's a huge toll in going to the finals every year and the stat shows that it's damn near impossible to do. If better teams weren't able to accomplish the feat then why should we be led to believe that the heat can?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

We'll see brother. I'm just stating facts. 75% of teams that make three straight Finals don't make it back for a 4th. Only one team throughout the history of the NBA has made it four times in a row and won at least three of them.

If the Heat go back to the Finals this year would they not have made four straight Finals and be going for three out of four?

I'm not saying the Heat won't win the title. But HISTORY shows that it's not likely. You can call it arbitrary, you can call it goofy, you can call it whatever. But I'm sticking to it. We'll see who's right at the end of the season.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Notorious said:


> We'll see brother. I'm just stating facts. 75% of teams that make three straight Finals don't make it back for a 4th. Only one team throughout the history of the NBA has made it four times in a row and won three of them.
> 
> If the Heat go back to the Finals this year would they not have made four straight Finals and be going for three out of four?
> 
> I'm not saying the Heat won't win the title. But HISTORY shows that it's not likely. You can call it arbitrary, you can call it goofy, you can call it whatever. But I'm sticking to it. We'll see who's right at the end of the season.


MJ woulda done it if he didn't want to waste his prime playing baseball.

edit: I didn't mean to come off like a dick, I've been working on that. I just feel that is a really silly reason to pick against a team.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Notorious said:


> Maybe it's a confidence thing but Bradley is significantly better on offense as a SG compared to when he's starting at PG. He can't guard LeBron but he sure as hell can guard Wade which we've seen on multiple occasions before.
> 
> The fact that there's even a debate whether or not Phil Pressey should start for the team is a position we shouldn't be in.
> 
> Crawford is terrible. Can't believe I bashed the Wizards for trading him, Brooks is better than him but neither are impressive. Both are inconsistent chuckers and both can't play defense. At least Brooks actually has brain as where Crawford doesn't. Brooks also has more potential and who knows, maybe a change of scenery can do the trick for him.,It helps that IIRC Brooks requested to be in the Pierce trade and that he actually wanted to come to Boston but I'm not getting my hopes up as far as him turning out to be an impact player.


he's better at offense when he's not pg, true, but i still don't think that makes him good even then. we'll see how it goes, maybe he'll have a good year, i hope he plays well so he can be a nice trade chip, but as it stands, i just don't think he's a good nba player.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I can't wait to see Brooks and Crawford on the floor together, alongside the black hole Brandon Bass. :ti


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Jordan Crawford leading us to the promise land of the #1 pick :mark:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



WWF said:


> I can't wait to see Brooks and Crawford on the floor together, alongside the black hole Brandon Bass. :ti


ugh, that's a lineup that couldn't even beat the magic. don't think they'll go the crawford tank route, 7th seed seems about right, maybe even 6 depending how everyone gels.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Wear and tear is ongoing all the time. They get months off and they are professional athletes. The next year they get in mid season form and they go down the stretch again. This is what they are paid to do. 

How good past teams were is irrelevant. It's how good a current team is compared to other CURRENT teams. The past does not dictate the future.

Who's going to beat them? Let's be serious here. And don't just do the cop out response about 4 FINALS IN A ROW NEVER HAPPENS BILL RUSSEL LARRY BIRD TEAMS FROM DECADES AGO. I'M TAKING THE FIELD TO BEAT MIAMA. It's 2013, a team needs to beat them. Who is it?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



JM said:


> Wear and tear is ongoing all the time. They get months off and they are professional athletes. The next year they get in mid season form and they go down the stretch again. This is what they are paid to do.
> 
> How good past teams were is irrelevant. It's how good a current team is compared to other CURRENT teams. The past does not dictate the future.
> 
> Who's going to beat them? Let's be serious here. And don't just do the cop out response about 4 FINALS IN A ROW NEVER HAPPENS BILL RUSSEL LARRY BIRD TEAMS FROM DECADES AGO. I'M TAKING THE FIELD TO BEAT MIAMA. It's 2013, a team needs to beat them. Who is it?


Um, no, that really isn't how it works and I hope you weren't serious about this. Plenty of athletes have acknowledged that there is plenty of mental and physical wear down from continiously going to the finals every year. Motivation becomes a problem, which I'm sure it isn't for someone like Lebron, but might be for someone like Bosh, Chalmers, etc.

We already saw the physical toll that Lebron's body had gone through in the finals last year as he was clearly not himself for the entire duration of that series. So either Lebron lost his talent for 7 games or the physical impact on his body was finally catching up to him. I'll go with the latter.


Tell me, did the Heat not get worse from last year to this year? They're not a young team, Wade and Bosh will likely be worse off than they were last year, especially Wade as his body is noticeably breaking down in front of eyes. Pacers could upset them, Thunder could upset them, BUlls could upset them. Really any team with a dominant front court has a chance of upsetting them seeing as that's Miami's MAJOR weakness and unless Greg Oden comes in healthy, that isn't changing any time soon.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I think the Bulls or Pacers could beat the Heat. The Pacers took the Heat to 7 last year without their best offensive player. We all know how good the Bulls are when Derrick Rose is playing and this year they're gonna be rolling out the best starting lineup they've had since the Jordan era.

Yeah the Heat still have LeBron. But Wade will be 32 soon and can't stay healthy for a deep playoff run. Chris Bosh is coming off arguably the worst season of his career. The players outside of the Big 3 are mostly old and out of their primes except Chalmers & Cole. Then there's Oden & Beasley. Beasley is terrible. Oden has never in his career been able to stay healthy so I'm not holding my breath on him staying healthy this year. The Heat are not unbeatable.

Out West, I think depending on the impact Doc Rivers has the Clippers could potentially beat them as well. But I personally think Doc will do wonders for Blake and DeAndre, especially Blake. I'm a bit higher on the Clippers than most.

You can call it a cop out all you want. I'm stating facts brother. Only been done once in almost 60 years for a reason. It's fucking hard to win 3 out of 4. You can pretend like it means nothing all you want.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

We're still saying that Danny Granger is Indiana's best offensive player?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Who else would it be? He's clearly Indiana's best scorer...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

^^^against the Heat it would be Roy Hibbert.


Apparently my argument isn't good enough for the all knowing JIM. Figures.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

He's arguably their best offensive player, certainly their best scorer. The last time the Pacers had Danny Granger for a full season they were a top 10 offense. Last year they were a bottom 10 offense. So yeah I'd say Granger has a pretty big impact on the Pacers offense.

Of course things aren't as simple just as looking at it like that, but you'd be deluded to act like Danny Granger playing doesn't have a significant impact for the Pacers.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

would be shocked if clippers went any further than 2nd round. think docs ability is overrated as a coach. he's good at managing people and earning their respect, remember though, he won with the big 3 still relatively in their prime. he got fired from orlando, and everyone wanted him fired from the celtics before the kg deal. kc jones had as much, or more success as doc did with the celts in the 80's, and what happened to him after that? coached a season or 2 with seattle, and that was that.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

i'd rather have george, or west over granger at this point


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



shutupchico said:


> would be shocked if clippers went any further than 2nd round. think docs ability is overrated as a coach. he's good at managing people and earning their respect, remember though, he won with the big 3 still relatively in their prime. he got fired from orlando, and everyone wanted him fired from the celtics before the kg deal. kc jones had as much, or more success as doc did with the celts in the 80's, and what happened to him after that? coached a season or 2 with seattle, and that was that.


When it comes to X's & O's yeah Doc isn't that great.

But what he is, is a great motivator and players love him. Even though I do agree he's overrated, he's still one of the better coaches in the league and he's still a massive upgrade over Vinny Del *****.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



shutupchico said:


> i'd rather have george, or west over granger at this point


So would everyone. Granger is still clearly a huge scoring option for them, which is something that they sorely missed last season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Notorious said:


> He's arguably their best offensive player, certainly their best scorer. The last time the Pacers had Danny Granger for a full season they were a top 10 offense. Last year they were a bottom 10 offense. So yeah I'd say Granger has a pretty big impact on the Pacers offense.
> 
> Of course things aren't as simple just as looking at it like that, but you'd be deluded to act like Danny Granger playing doesn't have a significant impact for the Pacers.


ok


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

:ti

Just stay in the NHL thread, please.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Just asked a pretty simple question really. Calm yourself yo.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Ban his ass from the thread.

Granger is a good defender too, no?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Yeah I think so Stax.

Brother Rose on the court again :jose


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

jm you do realize if vogel doesn't sit hibbert in ot the pacers win the series rite


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I'm not going to acknowledge any hypothetical garble...

Pointless.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

do you at least acknowledge the pacers are a legitimate threat to them?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

They are a really good team...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

:bosh4 CHRIS THE







GOAT BOSH :bosh4​


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Rose hasn't missed a beat. At all.

I know it's just one half of the first preseason game but he looks exactly like he did pre-injury.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

He took an entire fuckin' season off. He should be fine. :kobe


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

OMFG, greatest gif ever. bulls fans, i want to see this posted a 1000 times this year. (if it's already not in this thread, i just clicked it for the first time since June)


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Rose looked a little rusty but really good. He'll be back. No reason for him not to be 100% obviously.

This game though, has been sloppy as hell and exactly what I'd expect between the two teams. 

Anyone thinking the Spurs aren't clear favorites to win the West :lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

CJ McCollum has suffered a foot fracture, and he fractured the same foot that he did last year which caused him to miss his the majority of his senior year of college.

The Blazers can't catch a break when it comes to their young guys and injuries.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Notorious my phone notified me of this hours ago. You are usually much better than that lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I'm slipping brother.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



JM said:


> They are a really good team...


^^^we should get this guy out of the thread. kills all discussion.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



LUCK said:


> ^^^we should get this guy out of the thread. kills all discussion.


Eh, not everybody goes into deep analysis when discussing sport. He is entitled to his opinion even if he isn't putting forth exhilarating arguments to back his thoughts.


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Rose hasn't lost a step. Very nice to see.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

LAKERS


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Nick Young, Kaman, Henry, Kobe, Nash and Gasol to make the first ever big six. :cool2


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

It's pre-season, no big deal. Curry played under 15 mins.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Canadian said:


> It's pre-season, no big deal. Curry played under 15 mins.


Yeah and 3 of the Laker starters didn't even play. Lakers winning isn't that big of a deal. It is good to see them win their first preseason game in 2 years though.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

anyone else only getting 12 minutes of the Lakers vs Nuggets game with no audio on league pass?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Didn't catch the first preseason game but just looking at the box score and the highlights I can find, I am very encouraged by:

Bogut grabbing 12 boards in 17 minutes. The team can't stop gushing about him and he seems ready to pick up where he left off in the postseason.

David Lee back and healthy and dishing dimes. He might average over 4 assists per game from the 4 spot this year. Impressive

Barnes and Iggy seem to have no issue playing together. I still think our best lineup is Iggy at the 3 w/ Klay Slay at the 2, but who knows. Having 6 startable players is a great problem to have.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

celtics need inside defense asap. bass and humphries together, brutal. they got an exciting team though.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Glad to see my Hawks doing good in transition but our pacing was bad against the Heat. Hopefully it'll improve in the season.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Olynyk is such a good guy, taking it easy on the only canadian team like that. He coulda dropped 50 if he felt like it but his patrotism wouldnt allow him to. What a guy.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Gonna be so weird seeing Pierce wear a new uniform 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Some thoughts on the Celtics first preseason game.

- I love the duo of Sully & Olynyk.
- Loved Gerald Wallace's play. I've been saying it all offseason but I think Wallace will have a bounce-back year, I think he just was in a terrible situation with the Nets. Hopefully Wallace can get his value up and we're able to ship him off at the deadline.
- Jeff Green looked lost on the court, felt like he half-assed it and also he was significantly outplayed by Rudy Gay. And I know it's just preseason but Jeff Green had way too many games last year where he looked exactly like he did in this game and now that he's the focal point of the offense this is something that needs to not happen. He has to be aggressive every night because that is clearly when he plays best.
- Even though it's just preseason the fact that you lose a game almost by double digits where the opposing team turns over the ball 25 times and 11 more times than you do is baffling.
- Defense is shit just like I expected. Bass & Humphries is probably the worst possible starting frontcourt you could go with.
- When will the Celtics realize that Avery Bradley is not a point guard and should not start at point guard for this team?
- And a non-Celtics observation but this doesn't need to be said...JONAS is a stud. Dat boy good.


Anyway, I'm expecting about 65-70 more ugly games like this from the team this season.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

I always liked Gerald Wallace, Nets coaching staff was horrid last year. They made him stand at the 3 pt line majority of the time. He can play a bit of a point forward role so he should be able to help out. 

Is he gonna start Noto?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

wallace isn't gonna start, they need his energy off the bench. lee is so bad, he's the kinda guy who appears like a good basketball player, but he isn't. we're gonna see a lot of pressey tomorrow, looking forward to that. no more bradley, please. hope brooks isn't already in the doghouse, he hasn't been talked about at all.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah I noticed Brooks didn't get enough rub last night. I always had high hopes for him. He can score, he has a big wingspan and can pick pockets but obviously his defense isn't on par. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Next Kobe, right xile.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

LUCK said:


> Next Kobe, right xile.


Might be even better man . 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nets running fast breaks fuck yeahhhh

Crazy putback dunk from wizards to tie it to OT


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Kenny Kadji dropping 15 on 6-11 shooting in 12 minutes, 5 rebounds and a steal. Trey McKinney Jones for the Bucks had 3 points in only 3 minutes. I really want to see Kadji get a shot on the roster. Great start to building his case.

Matthew Dellavedova is another long shot on the Cavs but I think he can be an NBA point guard. Maybe not for them but he's going to have to do better with his limited minutes. 

Really looking forward to that battle for the Wolves last roster spot. Rooting hard for Robbie Hummel, man's been through like 3 torn knees and is still chasing his dream. Should be a good competition between him Brown and Jeffers. Only one can make it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I'd say the guy I'm rooting for the most right now is Vander Blue to make Philly's roster. I wasn't able to catch the Sixers game today but I watched their preseason opener and he did good in the minutes he got. With the Sixers roster being so weak, I like his chances of making the roster.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Just checked the Philly box, BLue was DNP Coach Decision.. wonder what happened


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Orlando's preseason opener, plz be televised.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Missed the 1st half of the C's game due to my DVR being gay.

And Marshon Brooks is a damn defensive liability. But this was known.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Start Pressey!!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Chico make some room for me on the Phil Pressey bandwagon!

Also Danny needs to sign BABB :mark:


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Tim Hardaway Jr has rookie of the year locked up already tbh

And preseason has started but nobody has posted the best gif of last season yet?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Btw Kobe has been cleared to practice/play with no restrictions so opening night return it is. Not like we didn't see this coming.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

0 turnovers for Pressey. ZERO


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Hard to get too exited for basketball season when there's like a 75% chance the Heat just dominate and win another title and I'm not a fan of a specific team. Basketball needs a hard cap, there's absolutely no sense of balance right now when you look how these different rosters break down outside of the "Elite" teams. There's a BUNCH of teams that could win a Super Bowl this year (plenty of teams have the talent necessary), football's hard cap has created much better balance in competition and the league is more entertaining and interesting because of it. All teams have the same hard cap so it comes down to which GM's can get the most bang for their buck, who can build the best team given the same financial limitations. In the NBA there's MAYBE 3 teams that realistically have the talent to win an NBA Title, Heat, Thunder, Spurs. When your whole season is waiting to see which of 3 teams wins the Title it's not that interesting to me. I would put $$$ down right now for anyone that would take "the field" over those 3 teams. If you offered me that same bet with the Broncos, 49ers, and Seahawks I wouldn't take it. The talent between teams is close enough that a lot of different teams could get hot late in the year and win the SB like the Ravens did last year. Any team can just get hot at the right time and beat the Broncos in one game... you can't just get hot and beat the Heat in a 7 game series unless your the Thunder or Spurs. The talent difference is just too significant over a 7 game series.

I've always been a die hard basketball fan but this as uninteresting a season I've seen. I mean the storylines like Kobe and Rose are "interesting" but who's actually got a chance to win the Title is as clear cut as I ever remember it being. No way Heat lose this year unless it's in the Finals. No one in the East can fuck with them AT ALL.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I don't get how people say that this season is uninteresting. On paper the NBA hasn't had as many stacked teams as they have now in YEARS. Only 3 teams with a legit shot at the title? I'd say the Heat, Thunder, Spurs, Pacers and Bulls are all legit title contenders. Then you have teams like the Clippers, Nets, Knicks, Rockets, Warriors & Grizzlies who are all darkhorse contenders that could make some noise. The NBA hasn't had this many teams with the potential to be great in a long time.

If any season was uninteresting, it was last season. Other than game 6 of the Spurs series, there was really never any doubt throughout the whole year that the Heat were going to win the title. This year seems to be different. The opposition facing the Heat has improved, history shows that the chances of the Heat winning the title again aren't high (Although many don't care/believe in that stat) and not only that but the Heat are not unbeatable.

LeBron is probably at his peak right now, yes. But Wade is approaching 32, has regressed every year since the Big 3 formed and can't stay healthy for a deep playoff run. Chris Bosh is coming off his worst season since his rookie year. The Heat's core outside of the Big 3 are for the most part old, out of their prime players such as Ray Allen, Birdman, Battier and Haslem. Beasley is terrible and Oden is not reliable to be healthy.

Look, last year when people said the Heat were locks to win the title, I believed it. Hell, I was one of those people. But I really don't see how can you look at the Heat's team this year and look at the rest of the teams in the NBA and act like no one stands a chance to beat the Heat.

- The Pacers took the Heat to 7 last year without arguably their best offensive player and have significantly improved their bench. Paul George has improved every single year of his career and could potentially make the jump to becoming a top 10 player this season.
- The Bulls are getting Derrick Rose back and have arguably the best starting lineup in basketball. If they can stay healthy, I don't see how anyone can act like they aren't legitimate title contenders.
- The Nets have significantly improved their team and every player in their starting lineup has been an All-Star at least once in the previous two seasons, and you could argue every single starter is top 5 at their position. Not to mention they have one of the better benches in the NBA.
- The Knicks once again could be deadly in the regular season. How far they go in the postseason depends on their defense but I have little doubt that they will be a competitive team.
- Out West the Thunder still have Durant, Westbrook and Ibaka. And while many are uninformed, I think Reggie Jackson & Jeremy Lamb will be a hell of a duo off the bench for them.
- The Spurs are always elite, no need for me to write about it.
- The Clippers won 56 games last season and in the offseason have significantly improved on the coaching aspect, as well as making some big roster improvements.
- The Warriors have arguably the best collection of perimeter players in the NBA with Curry, Iggy, Barnes and Klay and as long as Bogut stays relatively healthy and if their younger key players keep improving, especially Curry, the sky is the limit for them.
- The Rockets have added the best big man in the NBA to their roster. While I'm not sure if they'll make the jump to elite this year like with the Warriors, if they can stay healthy who knows how good they can be this season.
- The Grizzlies are also coming off the best season in their franchise history, Mike Conley & Marc Gasol are improving every year, they'll more than likely still be elite defensively and they still have arguably the best frontcourt in the NBA.

My point in all of this? I think it's ridiculous for people to act like no one stands a chance at winning the title except for the Heat. And I'm not even really going at you pryme tyme, I'm just saying people in general. I don't find this season uninteresting or boring at all, this could be the most entertaining NBA season in years.

But I guess maybe I'm just being optimistic, while the rest of you are being pessimists.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



pryme tyme said:


> Hard to get too exited for basketball season when there's like a 75% chance the Heat just dominate and win another title and I'm not a fan of a specific team. Basketball needs a hard cap, there's absolutely no sense of balance right now when you look how these different rosters break down outside of the "Elite" teams. There's a BUNCH of teams that could win a Super Bowl this year (plenty of teams have the talent necessary), football's hard cap has created much better balance in competition and the league is more entertaining and interesting because of it. All teams have the same hard cap so it comes down to which GM's can get the most bang for their buck, who can build the best team given the same financial limitations. In the NBA there's MAYBE 3 teams that realistically have the talent to win an NBA Title, Heat, Thunder, Spurs. When your whole season is waiting to see which of 3 teams wins the Title it's not that interesting to me. I would put $$$ down right now for anyone that would take "the field" over those 3 teams. If you offered me that same bet with the Broncos, 49ers, and Seahawks I wouldn't take it. The talent between teams is close enough that a lot of different teams could get hot late in the year and win the SB like the Ravens did last year. Any team can just get hot at the right time and beat the Broncos in one game... you can't just get hot and beat the Heat in a 7 game series unless your the Thunder or Spurs. The talent difference is just too significant over a 7 game series.
> 
> I've always been a die hard basketball fan but this as uninteresting a season I've seen. I mean the storylines like Kobe and Rose are "interesting" but who's actually got a chance to win the Title is as clear cut as I ever remember it being. No way Heat lose this year unless it's in the Finals. No one in the East can fuck with them AT ALL.


They already made the right changes to the cap structure. We need to spend more time and see how they unfold though. I think the recent changes will work well, who wants to be paying $4 tax for every $1 over the limit? I could sign that guy to a 5 mil contract, but he'll cost me $25 million. It's gonna work, you just gotta give it the time it needs for the offenders to start feeling the Heat.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

And let us be for real. If the NFL playoffs were best of 7 instead of single elimination they'd be in the same boat as the NBA as far competitiveness goes. The Broncos, Seahawks, Saints, healthy 49ers and healthy Patriots would be the only teams that stand a chance at the title. And the Broncos would be called locks to win it all just like the Heat are. Because who the hell could contain their offense enough to beat them 4 of 7 times, especially with them having homefield?


----------



## OAKTOWNCALI (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Im pumped. Hopin gstate does what they did last yr. The west isnt that good anymore so ya never know. Regardless its miami barring the king gettin hurt.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Notorious said:


> *And let us be for real. If the NFL playoffs were best of 7 instead of single elimination they'd be in the same boat as the NBA as far competitiveness goes*. The Broncos, Seahawks, Saints, healthy 49ers and healthy Patriots would be the only teams that stand a chance at the title. And the Broncos would be called locks to win it all just like the Heat are. Because who the hell could contain their offense enough to beat them 4 of 7 times, especially with them having homefield?


Exactly, which is why I feel an individual driven sport with 7 game series' playoffs needs a hard cap even more then a team driven sport like Football with single elimination playoffs. 

The NFL could probably get away with not having a hard cap better then the NBA because it's a more team driven sport and the single elimination would give the smaller financial teams a shot to upset the equivalent of the Heat who have stacked up talent and spent a lot more money. It even works better not having one in the MLB then NBA since it's more of a team driven game as well and even a lot of baseball fans want a hard cap. The Yankees spend more then any other team and don't even come close to winning the world series every year. The Heat spend more then everyone and they haven't missed a Finals appearance since. AP can't make you a SB contender on his own, Justin Verlander can't make you a WS contender on his own, Lebron James can make you an NBA Finals contender on his own (See LBJ taking Cavs to Finals in 2007 with NO HELP). The NBA needs a hard cap more then any American sport, the NFL has embraced it and it's been great for competition. Same with the NFL draft, it actually makes sense unlike that stupid ass lottery system.

The NBA just won't move on from a bunch of esoteric and dated ideals. Add a hard cap instead of the current salary cap which is basically a "recommendation" and not an actual cap, drop the stupid draft lottery shtick and make it so the worst team get's the #1 pick and so on. Again they need this type of draft more then the NFL does, the NFL has a MUCH deeper draft and star players can be found anywhere in the 1st or 2nd round (Sometimes beyond that). In the NBA if you don't have a lottery pick your not getting a potential star player, period. Every spot out of 1st you are is a lot more significant then it is in other sports drafts yet they leave that up to a machine full of ping pong balls. Brilliant.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Try applying the concept behind the NBA Draft Lottery to any other aspect in sports. If having the worst record doesn't guarantee you the #1 pick in basketball why should the best record guarantee you a #1 seed? How about the team with the best record get's the best odds at a #1 seed, let's draw ping pong balls for playoff seeds too! If you think that's a retarded idea how is it any less retarded when applied to the NBA Draft which has the most crucial first 10 picks out of any sport?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Btw, east being absolute trash during the heats reign as killed a lot of interest for most people I feel,.as they've been autoins(yes I know the pacers and Celtics took them to game 7) and it has just ruined the whple road to the finals every year.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

To me, the only team that really has a shot to take out Miami is INDY and that depends a lot on how much wear and tear, injuries effect Miami. Wade had some really garbage games in their losses that series (for his standards). If he's healthy and playing like his typical 20/5/5 self and Oden is healthy too, I don't think INDY will beat them either. Not sure how Granger is going to fit in either. He's clearly their best on offensive player and they do lack offense but I don't know how his return is going to effect the chemistry they built over the last year or so. I still think INDY's ball handling is suspect.

Lack of motivation for some of the role players, wear and tear/injuries is Miami's biggest concern tbh, more so than any other team. On paper, Miami is definitely the best team especially in the East. 

Also, I don't buy Chicago as a title contender because I don't see them getting by Miami. I know that's one team but they'll likely have to go through them to get to the finals. We already saw them against Miami in 2 years ago and I think they still lack offense especially because MIA is great at shutting down PGs and the P&R. 

:ti @ Knicks being a darkhorse.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



LUCK said:


> Btw, east being absolute trash during the heats reign as killed a lot of interest for most people I feel,.as they've been autoins(yes I know the pacers and Celtics took them to game 7) and it has just ruined the whple road to the finals every year.


I agree, If the NBA had a hard cap back in 2010 and the Heat had to choose between Wade and Bosh like what should've happened the NBA would've been better off because of it from a competition aspect. The first year of the Big 3 was exciting just because it was new and had never been done before but now that the dust has settled I've realized it's the worst thing to happen to the NBA in over a decade. I'm a life long fan of the NBA (not a specific team) and this is the most uninterested I've ever been in who makes the Finals going into a season. Without a hard cap Pat Riley knew he could monopolize the entire NBA as long as they got LBJ on board that offseason, Riley's a smart guy and knows how to play a broken system.. again an individual driven sport with no hard cap, they were just asking for a sly GM to eventually hold the whole NBA captive once the right offseason came along. Heat should've never been allowed to sign all 3 guys, just a catastrophic breakdown of the integrity of the NBA salary cap. Changed the NBA landscape for the worse.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pretty sure the Heat have never had the highest payroll in the league so I don't see why you're saying they spend the most money. The 2011 Mavs that beat the Heat had a higher payroll than them and the Heat weren't even in the top 5 highest payrolls that year. While their ranking has climbed since then they still don't spend the most money. If there's any team trying to buy a championship right now it's the Nets.

And I 100% agree with you on the draft lottery. It's fucking stupid. The team with the worst record in the NBA has a 75% chance of not getting the #1 pick. It's ridiculous. If there were no lottery the Heat probably never form a Big 3. Because the Heat would've gotten Derrick Rose instead of Michael Beasley. Maybe one of LeBron/Bosh still goes there but I doubt it. Blake Griffin would be playing for the Kings. John Wall on the Nets, meaning no Deron Williams trade and possibly their team outlook is completely different. Kyrie playing on the Wolves with Kevin Love. Anthony Davis on the Bobcats. Kevin Durant should've been a Celtic which would've changed the whole outlook and there's probably no Boston Big 3 era which was a major reason for the formation of Heat's Big 3. So you could actually argue that the draft lottery is the reason the NBA is in the position it's in.

That's just recent memory. The draft lottery needs to go. I think getting rid of the draft lottery is more important than a hard cap. Which I'm not opposed to a hard cap at all, just not convinced about its impact.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

The Raptors mascot is out for the season after hurting his achilles last night  . This cant be a good sign for the season.

http://nba.si.com/2013/10/10/raptors-mascot-out-for-season-after-blowing-out-achilles/


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Raptors need to blow up the team and tank. There's no way they can compete if he's hurt :durant


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

OLA-FUCKING-DIPO :mark:

Dude's going to make a GREAT Point Guard.

*Edit:* Bill & Jalen's NBA previews are GOAT.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



OAKTOWN said:


> Im pumped. Hopin gstate does what they did last yr. The west isnt that good anymore so ya never know. Regardless its miami barring the king gettin hurt.


nice to see another Dubs fan around, watup dude.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Chip Kelly said:


> The Raptors mascot is out for the season after hurting his achilles last night  . This cant be a good sign for the season.
> 
> http://nba.si.com/2013/10/10/raptors-mascot-out-for-season-after-blowing-out-achilles/


Is there a video?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Man, the Pacers are going to be GOAT this season. George/Granger (If healthy)/West/Hibbert are all studs, they've MASSIVELY improved their bench with the additions of CJ Watson/Luis Scola/Chris Copeland + Stephenson getting another year under his belt. Depending on what Soloman Hill does, he can be a big boost to them, as well. I can totally see this team beating Miami, especially if Wade keeps breaking down and Bosh continues to be average. The only questions on this team are Granger's health and Hill's ability as a starting PG.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Yeah the Pacers could definitely beat Miami.

And Jalen & Bill's team previews are great, I agree.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

The draft lottery stops teams from blatantly tanking.







Orrr that's what it's supposed to do any way.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

So ESPN took Michael Wilbon off the Countdown show. But replaced him with Doris Burke

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


Is there any way TNT can get the rights to air all national games? ESPN's basketball coverage is a fucking joke.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Wilbon's not even good on anything outside of PTI, so I don't really care that much. This certainly doesn't make their terrible pre-game programming any better, though.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Dorris BUrke is the worst. I was fucking pissed when she called a Warriors playoff game last year


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Doris Burke :lmao

and Bill & Jalens previews are great but they fuck up sometimes. Like I they said Jacque Vaughn was a new coach, Jalen said that DeRozan is going to break out and average 18 ppg...which he did last year, and some other minor things. Is there any reason why the videos have so many dislikes on Youtube though?

Oh and @Notorious, Doug Collins replaced Wilbon. Burke is replacing Magic


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

No more Magic? :mark:

Jalen also said that DeMar's a good 3 Pt shooter, which is far from the truth. They did 'em all in one sitting (30-15, at least), so I can forgive some mistakes.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Nah Magic left, he said he doesn't have enough free time now or something. What's the lineup right now?

Bill-Jalen-Collins-Burke? Meh..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Isn't it Burke/Collins/Barry/Bill? Unless they replaced Barry, who is also fucking horrible.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I'm looking at the article on SI now about it and it says there's a rotating cast, people like Avery Johnson and PJ Carlesimo could be on there too. Again, whatever..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Ugh. They need to just put Bill & Jalen onto a set and let them entertain the masses. Literally all of their other analysts are boring as fuck.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Thadeus Young will have a breakout year(hopefully) then the Sixers will trade him....watch


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Know I'm late to the party, but good to see Rose back (Y)


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Ether said:


> Doris Burke :lmao
> 
> and Bill & Jalens previews are great but they fuck up sometimes. Like I they said Jacque Vaughn was a new coach, Jalen said that DeRozan is going to break out and average 18 ppg...which he did last year, and some other minor things. Is there any reason why the videos have so many dislikes on Youtube though?
> 
> Oh and @Notorious, Doug Collins replaced Wilbon. Burke is replacing Magic



Don't have 2K14, but in 2K13 the Doris Burke sideline interviews they do every three minutes each game is beyond annoying.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Magic game on NBATV in 15 minutes. Expect quite a bit of spam from me. OLADIPO :mark:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

No more Magic Johnson on NBA Countdown? Man, now who's going to tell me that the team that scores the most wins the game. R.I.P. #Magicisms


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

JAMEER & VUC :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Magic Johnson, the John Madden of basketball. :lol

TNT still wipes the floor with ESPN's crew though.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Anthony Bennett was pretty woeful in the first half but picked things up and came into his own in the last four minutes of the game. Conditioning is still holding him back but I like the combination of size and skill he has. Karasev has an extremely delicate touch, smart and a good passer, it was clear he's still bedding into the squad but he'll be a nice jumpshooter to bring off the bench. Waiters looks more athletic than he did last season, he looks and plays like he's on a mission which is indicative of the "Mike Brown effect" if you can call it that because Waiters is one of the guys Brown has been constantly saying how great he can be. Felix is a smart player who just knows his role, decent all-round and he works hard for the team. Still early days but I feel Waiters' physical progression will carry over to the proper season.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Derrick Rose out today due to soreness in his left knee. :ti :rose2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

And it begins.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

yea, magic was just about the worst.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



PGSucks said:


> Derrick Rose out today due to soreness in his left knee. :ti :rose2


:rose3


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



PGSucks said:


> Derrick Rose out today due to soreness in his left knee. :ti :rose2


......:sigh


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

It's a preseason game who gives a shit if he plays or not


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

It's not that he's sitting out, it's the reason why he is. If it would've been a thigh contusion or some shit, it wouldn't have mattered. Sore knee, though? That's certainly not a good sign.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



WWF said:


> It's not that he's sitting out, it's the reason why he is. If it would've been a thigh contusion or some shit, it wouldn't have mattered. Sore knee, though? That's certainly not a good sign.


How is that not a good sign? We're human, the body gets sore. He's been putting a lot more stress onto his body lately after being away from the game for a while. His body feeling the aftermath after training, workouts and games is normal. He was out a whole season, his body will slowly ease into it. They want to be safe with him so they sat him out and let him rest, I'm sure the next day he'll be back to working his butt off.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Eh, I don't think it's that big of a deal. I think it's just something that goes with the recovery/return process. I'm pretty sure Ricky Rubio and Shumpert missed some games last year when they first returned from their ACL injury citing sore knees. Sure Rose was out much longer than them but I just think it's apart of the recovery process. Probably just a precautionary measure.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Notorious said:


> Eh, I don't think it's that big of a deal. I think it's *just something that goes with the recovery/return process.* I'm pretty sure Ricky Rubio and Shumpert missed some games last year when they first returned from their ACL injury citing sore knees. Sure Rose was out much longer than them but I just think it's apart of the recovery process. *Probably just a precautionary measure.*


Exactly.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

According to Rose he was going to play but the front office made him sit out. So yeah pretty much a precautionary measure.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

We're talking about Derrick Rose here, fellas. If he gets a fuckin' papercut, it's significant enough to take note of.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

We got the win, so that's good. (Y)


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Did the front office tell him not to play of was it god and his son baby Jesus.

I wouldn't be shocked if it's nothing but I also wouldn't be shocked if this lingers all year and the drama continues.


----------



## 2cents (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Rose - Penny Hardaway of the 2010's

10 years from now, we're going to be playing what-if's/what-could-have-veen's with this guy.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Notorious said:


> Chico make some room for me on the Phil Pressey bandwagon!
> 
> Also Danny needs to sign BABB :mark:


ha, i told u man, he's a real point guard. my other prediction, brooks will be the best sg on the team within the next few months, or certainly by the end of the season. he has some of the smoothest offense i've seen. babbs got no chance of making the team.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

rose will be back for the reg season. why bother with the pre? he showed me enough in the 1 game he played to let me know he hasn't missed a beat.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Over with the pre season already, just start the regular.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Hopefully I get my new job, aced the first interview and got called immediately for a second minutes after I left. If I do, I'm immediately going to the ACC box office and buying tickets to the Raptors/Warriors home game in 2014.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

To take the bait or to not take the bait. :hmm:


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Garnett and Lopez are gonna be a Problem, their working with each other so well


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

East has gotten stronger this season


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

no it hasnt. pls go.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Yes it has...

It's still not better than the West but the East is much better than it was last season.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

After Miami, Indiana, and Chicago...is there anyone to talk about?

Knicks? Nets?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Mikey Damage said:


> After Miami, Indiana, and Chicago...is there anyone to talk about?
> 
> Knicks? Nets?


Knicks and Nets are both good. Not sure if they'll be legit contenders but I think they'll at least be good in the regular season.

Regardless the East is much better this year. Miami, Indiana, Chicago, Brooklyn, NY is probably the best top 5 the East has had in over a decade.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Am I wrong to call Cleveland a team to talk about? Quite possibly anyways?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

The Cavs if healthy are a playoff team for sure. But with the players they have you can't really rely on them to be healthy. Looking at Bynum and Varejao in particular. And Kyrie to an extent.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I've seen you guys having talks about Detroit too, not a team to talk about, but are they a team to watch this year too?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

don't you have enough teams to watch? 


:kobe3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

They should be one of the more entertaining teams to watch this year, yeah. They've got great athletecism between Jennings/Smoove/Drummond/Monroe, and KCP is a rookie to watch as well. Smoove playing SF chucking terrible shots because of that team's horrid spacing will be hilarious, as well.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

I think Wall is gonna break out this year, I don't know if that's the term but I could see him having a very good season. Wall and Beal should be fun 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I'm looking forward to see how all the rookies do, I wonder if we'll get 1 or 2 surprises.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

From what's being reported the Lakers will attempt to trade for a young PG, as they feel Steve Nash at this point in his career is only capable of playing at a high level for 15-20 MPG. Pau Gasol is not ruled out as an option to be traded, which makes sense since he's their only player other than Kobe that I could see someone actually willing to trade a starting caliber PG for. As always take it for what it's worth.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Would the Lakers have really been that much worse if they had kept Sess---


OH MY GOD, KYLE LOWRY. THE LAKERS ARE TRADING PAU FOR LOWRY AND GAY


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Kobe and Gay playing together would be :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Would the Lakers have really been that much worse if they had kept Sess---
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD, KYLE LOWRY. THE LAKERS ARE TRADING PAU FOR LOWRY AND GAY


Well actually Sessions left the Lakers on his own. He opted out hoping that either the Lakers would bring him back for more money or that someone else would sign him as a starter. Instead the Lakers traded for Steve Nash and he ended up as a bench player on the Bobcats.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Which isn't bad, he's from South Carolina, so he got to play as close to home as he can in the NBA.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Man, watching this Warriors/Lakers game really makes me miss actual games. Steph Curry is so fucking great, it's ridiculous. He, on top of the IGGY factor (I always root for Iggy and his teams), will likely make this the team I root for in the West. 



Ether said:


> Kobe and Gay playing together would be :lmao


Kobe, Gay, AND Nick Young! :ti


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Well, Nash won't have to shoot it :side: ...

... what do you mean he's their 2nd best shooter?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I want to see Nash go into full 'Fuck this' mode at some point this year and pour on the points, like we all know he can. He's still one of the top shooter in the league, if not all-time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I hope Nash gets traded. It's obvious the Lakers aren't contending this year and I'd like to see him have one last shot at a title considering this will probably be his last season.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I'd assume they want to move him, too. Having him as their only player under contract for next season isn't ideal, I don't think.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Forgot the Warriors have WHITE MAMBA as an assistant coach. They did a great job at assembling a likable team.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Ether said:


> Kobe and Gay playing together would be :lmao


Kobe smacks him down one time in the showers and Gay would know whats up.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Kobe smacks him down one time in the showers and Gay would know whats up.


:curry2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

According to ESPN Kobe is the 25th best player in the NBA.

I legitimately feel bad for anyone who takes their opinions seriously. What a joke.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

:lmao 

I think they did that so they can set up their "Kobe has proved the doubters wrong! He was ranked 25th in #NBARank before the season started, now look at him! What a player!" story once he comes back.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Notorious said:


> I hope Nash gets traded. It's obvious the Lakers aren't contending this year and I'd like to see him have one last shot at a title considering this will probably be his last season.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Same. The only thing is which contender would want/need him, and seeing as he's older and probs gonna needs to be on a mins restriction, would he be willing to backup? Would mind seeing him on the Dubs tbh



Notorious said:


> Forgot the Warriors have WHITE MAMBA as an assistant coach. *They did a great job at assembling a likable team.*
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah, everyone except Mo Speights. That guys irks me.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Have you guys heard about Dahntay Jones? Da Bulls just released him, two weeks after he signed with Chicago.

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/bulls-waive-guardforward-dahntay-jones.html


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*






:mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

that was a great night. Knicks got the win and got to see Steph black out :mark:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Dude wasn't even moving the net on a few of those.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



abrown0718 said:


> Same. The only thing is which contender would want/need him, and seeing as he's older and probs gonna needs to be on a mins restriction, would he be willing to backup? Would mind seeing him on the Dubs tbh


I was also thinking Warriors. Curry's backup now is Toney Douglas of all people :lol

I don't think Nash would have a problem being a backup on a contending team. I think at this point all he cares about is winning a ring.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Nash on Warriors = :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*









​


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

So Brooks had 20 mins of playtime today which is the most minutes he has had all preseason combined and had a killer game.

Who needs Wiggins when you got Swag Brooks!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Liking what I'm seeing from the Bulls (Y)


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Xile44 said:


> So Brooks had 20 mins of playtime today which is the most minutes he has had all preseason combined and had a killer game.
> 
> Who needs Wiggins when you got Swag Brooks!
> 
> ...


i been saying brooks is the best sg they got on the team, hands down. he's got flaws in his game, he doesn't even look to pass, but his scoring ability is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



The Lady Killer said:


> :mark:


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*






That was sick, but that landing bought back bad memories, needs to watch himself.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

COMING SOON, TO AN ARENA NEAR YOU:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



WWF said:


> COMING SOON, TO AN ARENA NEAR YOU:



I get to see his ass? yay


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



WWF said:


> COMING SOON, TO AN ARENA NEAR YOU:


No...just no. :kobe6


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Notorious said:


> I was also thinking Warriors. Curry's backup now is Toney Douglas of all people :lol
> 
> I don't think Nash would have a problem being a backup on a contending team. I think at this point all he cares about is winning a ring.


Douglas' D is exactly what the team needs at the position though.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Adrien Mercier said:


> That was sick, but that landing bought back bad memories, needs to watch himself.


That was a nice "Welcome to the NBA" moment for NCAA Champion Peyton Siva, welcome to the big-boy league.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

(Y) Stacey king and Ralph﻿ Lawler


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

YEEEEEEEEEE, MY BOY JIMMER WENT OFF FOR 23 POINTS. He got the start for the pre-season game too  is this a sign of good things to come for him?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

No. There's nowhere for him to play.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



WWF said:


> No. There's nowhere for him to play.


SG..?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

They just drafted McLemore, and already have Thornton to back him up. He's not playing over them. That, plus he's too small and can't defend the position at all.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



WWF said:


> They just drafted McLemore, and already have Thornton to back him up. He's not playing over them. That, plus he's too small and can't defend the position at all.


Don't tell somebody they're too small to have an impact in the NBA. Look at Nate and Paul. You can't say the guy couldn't have possibly worked his ass off this summer to improve.. because it very well is possible. Thornton is digressing and I can't say anything about McLemore cause I have not seen him play.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

:tiWhy did the Bobcats play so hard when it's only pre-season?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Height doesn't dictate success, this much is obvious. I mean, Isaiah Thomas is 5'9" and might be their best Guard. Regardless, there's no reason to believe that Jimmer has any role in Sacramento. They just drafted a new, explosive athlete to play the position (McLemore), have a veteran player who can come in an provide some scoring when need be and mentor McLemore, and their new head coach preaches defense, something Jimmer is _terrible_ at. Thornton didn't digress, he was just given a reduced role last season.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Tobit said:


> :tiWhy did the Bobcats play so hard when it's only pre-season?


Cause it's Bobcats

:jordan


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



WWF said:


> Height doesn't dictate success, this much is obvious. I mean, Isaiah Thomas is 5'9" and might be their best Guard. Regardless, there's no reason to believe that Jimmer has any role in Sacramento. They just drafted a new, explosive athlete to play the position (McLemore), have a veteran player who can come in an provide some scoring when need be and mentor McLemore, and their new head coach preaches defense, something Jimmer is _terrible_ at. Thornton didn't digress, he was just given a reduced role last season.


Again, I can't say anything about McLemore yet because I haven't seen him play, but what if he's not the guy they cut him out to be? What if they were displeased? It's possible, as well it's possible that Jimmer improved in the off-season. I don't have a wide enough knowledge of the NBA to provide names but I'm sure there were guys that came into the association and left a disappointing mark, then came back the next, or next next season and shocked everyone, or had some sort of breakout year. I'm not saying he's become outstanding and a notable guy, I'm saying he could very well be a good roleplayer with good minutes, the kid can shoot lights out.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



shutupchico said:


> i been saying brooks is the best sg they got on the team, hands down. he's got flaws in his game, he doesn't even look to pass, but his scoring ability is a beautiful thing.


But then you realise we have the WOAT front-court in the league.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Canadian said:


> Don't tell somebody they're too small to have an impact in the NBA. Look at Nate and Paul. You can't say the guy couldn't have possibly worked his ass off this summer to improve.. because it very well is possible. Thornton is digressing and I can't say anything about McLemore cause I have not seen him play.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



#ONEMORETIME








​


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

That dream died last season, son.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Cycloneon said:


> #ONEMORETIME
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty fucking awesome. Kinda wish they had won it all last year.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

It looks like Bynum is a lot closer to returning then we thought. It's possible that he might be able to play on opening night.

http://www.ohio.com/blogs/cleveland...ying-weight-inching-closer-to-return-1.437699


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

^^^^^^^^ I'll believe it when I see it. Also, Bennett has asthma that's right, our prized number one pick is fat and has breathing problems, he's just twenty-years-old.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

:lol DEM UNLV PLAYERS.

Like I've been saying since June, if the Suns don't end up getting a top 5 pick next draft (so they can draft a scorer/shooter at 2 or 3) and Alex Len isn't at least a 15-10 guy, I'm going to locate Robert Sarver and kick him in the nuts.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

He's a nice kid and quite talented just a little worried that he could graduate to Eddy Curry territory at some point down the line. How did Len look against the Kings, he's still not fully healthy yet but were there signs of encouragement?

*Post edit*: Gilbert Arenas showing us how creative he can be with his money. No joke, this was posted on his Instagram.



Spoiler: a spoiler


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Derrick Favors and the Jazz agree to a 4 year, $49 mil extension.

Eh, Jazz obviously paying on potential. But I don't think this is a bad move for Utah.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

If I had to choose a sleeper to lead the league in rebounding this year, it'd be him. I love Favors.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

it's a good deal. he should be a 20/10 player or something close to that next season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

why would he do that is the question?


tobit i wasn't aware that asthma stops you from playing basketball. :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I think it's fine for him. Take that money now, show that he can be elite in the league, then get the max when he's in his prime when that deal's up.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Or he could go into the open market and get a max anyways.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Is anyone really surprised that Detroit isn't gonna extend Monroe? I saw the writing on the wall as soon as they signed Josh Smith. This will be Monroe's last year in Detroit. Won't be surprised if he's dealt at the deadline.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

32P
4R
9A

:rose1


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Bill Russell arrested @ the airport for having a gun? :ti


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



> The San Antonio Spurs visited the Miami Heat in preseason action on Saturday night, and Gregg Popovich conceded his team's loss in last season's NBA Finals still stings.
> 
> *"It still goes through my head every day," Popovich said. "The other night I dreamt about LeBron [James]."*


:banderas


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Cycloneon said:


> #ONEMORETIME
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly have the Spurs winning it all again, they should have own it all last year. Now you've got improvements from Splitter, Kawhi, and possibly Green. Blair was a nothing off the bench, and Belineli > Neal. I also don't see Duncan or Parker declining yet, and Manu can't possibly get any worse. 

Don't see anyone in the West who can stop them other than maybe the Thunder on a good series to be honest.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Punked Up said:


> I honestly have the Spurs winning it all again, they should have own it all last year. Now you've got improvements from Splitter, Kawhi, and possibly Green. Blair was a nothing off the bench, and Belineli > Neal. I also don't see Duncan or Parker declining yet, and Manu can't possibly get any worse.
> 
> Don't see anyone in the West who can stop them other than maybe the Thunder on a good series to be honest.


Wtf the Thunder? Lol? The Thunder are a decent team but they've ran their course and I haven't seen them make any positive adjustments since the Harden trade. They've just been slowly getting worse. I don't see a healthy Thunder team giving a healthy Spurs team any trouble this season. 

Not being biased but Golden State imo would give the Spurs a lot of trouble. I think the Spurs would crap on the Clippers. Memphis would be another good matchup. Houston is still to inexperienced I believe.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

The Thunder dominated last season and were doing fine until Westbrook got injured. :mcgee3


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Canadian said:


> Wtf the Thunder? Lol? *The Thunder are a decent team but they've ran their course* and I haven't seen them make any positive adjustments since the Harden trade. They've just been slowly getting worse. I don't see a healthy Thunder team giving a healthy Spurs team any trouble this season.
> 
> Not being biased but Golden State imo would give the Spurs a lot of trouble. I think the Spurs would crap on the Clippers. Memphis would be another good matchup. Houston is still to inexperienced I believe.


huh??


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Durant is 25, Westbrook is 24, how can they have possibly ran their course when their two stars are still so young???


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Because they've lost the biggest shot they've had at winning. I didn't say Durant or Westbrook got worse, I said the overall team got worse. They're not considered as good as they once were and they are nowhere near good enough to win a championship.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

More NBA players than you think have asthma. You know why Denver was stupid for trading Koufos and wanting to give McGee starter minutes? He has asthma, maybe that's why Karl didn't play him more fpalm


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

yeah seriously asthma isnt that big of a deal to most athletes


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Canadian said:


> Because they've lost the biggest shot they've had at winning. I didn't say Durant or Westbrook got worse, I said the overall team got worse. They're not considered as good as they once were and they are nowhere near good enough to win a championship.


You really have no idea what youre talking about.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I mean, I agree with him saying they've gotten worse, but saying that the team with arguably the best player in the NBA and another top 10 player has no chance of winning is asinine.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Westbrook is top 10? :ti A rich man's Monta Ellis is all he is.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Fuck Russell Westbrook, though.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

When did I say asthma stops a player from playing basketball? GTFO with that weak-stuff.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

http://hoopshype.com/galleries/hoopshype/the-top-50-players-in-bobcats-history#slideIdslide-0

:ti


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

lel morrison at 30.. doesn't say much about those behind him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Augustin ahead of Kemba, lololol. A few more ahead of Kemba as well :ti


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Westbrook is top 10? :ti A rich man's Monta Ellis is all he is.


He's arguably top 5. You know nothing. :kobe


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

he's not a better pg than paul, rose, or parker magic. could even put STEPH over him.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Champ said:


> he's not a better pg than paul, rose, or parker magic. could even put STEPH over him.


That's going too far as if magic could beat Westbrook now lmao 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Raw2003 said:


> That's going too far as if magic could beat Westbrook now lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:ti


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Champ said:


> he's not a better pg than paul, rose, or parker magic. could even put STEPH over him.


No, he isn't better than CP3. And that's all. Rose, Parker, and Steph come nowhere near him in terms of defense. Parker and Rose are both around average I'd say(Rose was below average before Thibs) and are greatly benefitted from being in great systems. Steph did rather well in the playoffs, but he's still not as good as Westbrook as he's a elite defender at the position.


Offensively they're all pretty great, but Westbrook is the least efficient of the bunch.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

CP3 is the only PG clearly better than the Westbrook. Parker, Westbrook, Rose and Curry are all of the same level. Healthy Deron Williams and playoff/national TV Rondo are also in that same tier.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Victor Oladipo too, fellas!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Maybe saying they have no chance to win at all was out of line but I still believe their odds are pretty low.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I think I'd rank Westbrook as the #3 PG currently. Paul is clearly better than him and I prefer Curry overall because of his offense. Not just the efficiency but his ability to control the tempo, knowing when to push the pace or slow it down, play off-ball due to his superior shooting skills, passing, unselfishness etc. RW's defense is definitely better but his decision making is too suspect. 

I'd probably take Westbrook over Parker just because he doesn't need to rely on the P&R as much. He has way more size and strength to deal with more physical defenses, finish with contact, puts more pressure on the defense with relentless attacking etc. Parker is pretty good at getting to the rim and finishing in the paint too but once you get a little rough with him, he backs off. Compare their finals performances vs MIA respectively and you'll notice Westbrook pretty clearly had a better series. I'm aware Parker got injured like halfway but when MIA put Bron on him or when they adjusted their P&R defense, he was pretty close to useless out there. And defensively, Westbrook is way better especially when he's focused and not gambling as much. 

I like him over Rose for now but that's up for debate because we don't really know what level Rose is gonna be at. WB is the safer pick at this point. And I'll say the same thing that I did above. When you compare them in a playoff setting vs the same opponent (MIA), Westbrook definitely had the better series. Rose was garbage in that 2k11 series, couldn't do anything once Bron was on him and they shut down the P&R. 35% FG. 9% in the 4th quarter. Remember that number 9.8, its my 4th quarter shooting percent. :ti 

I'd also like to see what a motivated Deron can do this season btw. He was pretty fucking great after the in the second half of the last season and finally looked like his old Utah self. If he can play at that level for the entire year, I'd take him over Westbrook. His defense is worse but I would generally prefer him on offense (more composed, steady, better decision maker).

I easily take Westbrook over Rondo, never liked Rondo's offensive game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

But you should also have to factor that Westbrook wasn't guarded by LeBron. Pretty sure Mario Chalmers was the guy that guarded Westbrook in that series. Should also factor in that Rose was injured against Miami while Westbrook was not. Oh and also Rose was playing on a team where he was the only offensive threat whereas Westbrook was playing alongside Kevin Durant & James Harden, thus he didn't have the team solely focusing on him and really not giving a damn about anyone else on the team like Rose did.

So yeah Rose was being guarded by LeBron, was injured and was the only offensive threat on his team. Westbrook was being guarded by Mario Chalmers, was healthy and was playing alongside Kevin Durant and even though he was awful in that series, the Thunder still had James Harden.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Notorious said:


> But you should also have to factor that Westbrook wasn't guarded by LeBron. Pretty sure Mario Chalmers was the guy that guarded Westbrook in that series. Should also factor in that Rose was injured against Miami while Westbrook was not. Oh and also Rose was playing on a team where he was the only offensive threat whereas Westbrook was playing alongside Kevin Durant & James Harden, thus he didn't have the team solely focusing on him and really not giving a damn about anyone else on the team like Rose did.
> 
> So yeah Rose was being guarded by LeBron, was injured and was the only offensive threat on his team. Westbrook was being guarded by Mario Chalmers, was healthy and was playing alongside Kevin Durant and even though he was awful in that series, the Thunder still had James Harden.


I'm pretty sure Rose was healthy against the Heat. They only said he was injured against the Hawks. 

And he wasn't any good when Bron wasn't guarding him either. Bron only picked him for stretches in games 4 and 5 btw. He was shooting 39% through the first 3 games with Bibby/Chalmers/Wade on him. 



> After going 0-for-5 from the floor with a turnover when guarded by LeBron James in Game 4, Derrick Rose struggled against him once again Thursday, going 1-for-10 with two turnovers in Game 5. Rose shot 6.3 percent from the floor in the series when defended by James, lowest among any player that defended him on five or more plays.


http://espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=310526004

I mean the guy was 0-5 with Bron on him in game 4, even if you take those shots away, he's still 8/22 for the game with 6 other turnovers apart from the 1 Bron forced.

The point about Rose facing more defensive attention and not having KD/Harden is fair and true but you gotta consider Westbrook isn't really the type of guy who benefits off of other players because most of his scoring comes through his on creation (mid range pull ups, hard drives to the basket etc). Its not like KD or Harden actually created a lot for Westbrook. I will concede that he does get quite a few asts with KD next to him and that's something that would've helped Rose. And Westbrook still got plenty of attention that series. They were shading his drives, threw some traps at him on the P&R and gave help anytime he got to the rim. MIA, for good reason, didn't give a fuck about Perkins and played off of him. Nobody on Chicago was as bad a liability as Perk. Same for Ibaka in the sense that Miami was willing to help off of him and give him a wide open J. I do remember Bron and especially Wade being stuck on Westbrook for stretches too btw. He wasn't guarded by Chalmers all the time.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Lebron guarding Rose was overhyped. He didn't do it that extensively and Rose has no excuse for shooting that poorly as a superstar.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

He sprained his ankle against the Pacers, re-injured it against the Hawks I believe and was hurt for the rest of the playoffs. Regardless though, yes Rose did not have a good series against the Heat and I'm not disputing that. I just think it's a little unfair to compare him and Westbrooks' series due to the circumstances I mentioned. And the Bulls had a SG rotation of Keith Bogans and Ronnie Brewer. So yeah I would say they were just as much of offensive liabilites as Perkins was.

As far as the actual Rose-Westbrook comparison goes, I think it's a wash really. You could argue either one, I don't really think one is that much better than the other. I think Steph Curry if healthy could surpass both of them this season though, and like you mentioned you could argue he already has. A potentially healthy Deron Williams also makes it interesting, as well as growth from guys like Kyrie and Wall.

One question could be if this is the year where an elite PG finally wins a title. I believe over the last 20 years only once has a team with an All-Star PG won a title which would be the 07 Spurs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I just have a hard time putting Westbrook over Rose. I don't think Westbrook could carry a team like Rose can. Chicago has obviously shown the ability to be good without Rose but with Rose they are on a different level and Rose carries them there. They play different with Rose than they do without. Westbrook just doesn't seem to have that factor that would allow him to be the best player on a great team like Rose has. Admittedly that's possibly because he's never had the chance to be as he's always had KD.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Westbrook just needs to chill the fuck out. Seriously, there is no reason he should lead the NBA in shots attempted. He needs to slow down, defer a bit to others, and work hard on his jumper.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

JM, I don't see why that matters because Rose wouldn't be the best player if he was playing next to KD either. Its not exactly farfetched to assume Westbrook would've been a major upgrade over Hinrich/Nate and would've made Chicago a great team. He wouldn't put them over the top or anything but I think they'd be just as good as they were with Rose.



Notorious said:


> He sprained his ankle against the Pacers, re-injured it against the Hawks I believe and was hurt for the rest of the playoffs. Regardless though, yes Rose did not have a good series against the Heat and I'm not disputing that. I just think it's a little unfair to compare him and Westbrooks' series due to the circumstances I mentioned. And the Bulls had a SG rotation of Keith Bogans and Ronnie Brewer. So yeah I would say they were just as much of offensive liabilites as Perkins was.
> 
> As far as the actual Rose-Westbrook comparison goes, I think it's a wash really. You could argue either one, I don't really think one is that much better than the other. I think Steph Curry if healthy could surpass both of them this season though, and like you mentioned you could argue he already has. A potentially healthy Deron Williams also makes it interesting, as well as growth from guys like Kyrie and Wall.
> 
> One question could be if this is the year where an elite PG finally wins a title. I believe over the last 20 years only once has a team with an All-Star PG won a title which would be the 07 Spurs.


I'll give you Bogans but Brewer played well for his standards in that series. Perkins was a breed of atrocity that I've never seen in a basketball game before and tho, this doesn't pertain to our discussion, he was downright shit defensively too although that goes on Brooks more than anything since he didn't adjust to MIA's small ball and kept pairing Ibaka/Perk vs Battier/Bosh. I don't think its that unfair to compare the 2 series. To each his own. I mean if you rewatch some Wstbrook highlights from that series, you'll notice that he creates most of his own shots through isos, attacking in transition, in P&R etc. KD and Harden didn't have a major impact on his game in general although, its definitely true that he'll face more defensive attention and have to carry a bigger load if they're out.

I agree that the comparison is pretty much a wash. They're definitely on the same tier. I just feel safer going with Westbrook tho because I'm not entirely sure what to expect of Rose. 

Not sure about an elite PG winning a title this year because if MIA can overcome wear and tear and stay healthy, I think they're still the clear favs. No idea who I see coming out the West. For the teams with elite PGs, I think SA will still be there in the hunt, OKC have a good shot of getting back there if everyone stays healthy and I think LAC could be a darkhorse if Doc can have a real impact. I definitely see him as a major upgrade over VDN. SA is doubtful probably because I think Manu will decline even more and I don't see TD having as great of a season as he did.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I think last season was the Spurs last chance in the Duncan era. I think they'll still be contenders and will still have one of the best records in the league but I don't think they'll get back to the Finals.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Yeah, a big reason for SA's resurgence was TD's great defensive season. They were a top 2 defense last year. IDK if he can put up another season like that at 37-38. Manu's age is catching up to him as well and he was pretty close to a waste of space in that finals series. I think they'd definitely be a 50-55 win team in the reg. season but don't see them doing much in the playoffs. Probably a WCF at best. I'd be shocked if they get back to the finals.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Raw2003 said:


> That's going too far as if magic could beat Westbrook now lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Yeah, a big reason for SA's resurgence was TD's great defensive season. They were a top 2 defense last year. IDK if he can put up another season like that at 37-38. Manu's age is catching up to him as well and he was pretty close to a waste of space in that finals series. I think they'd definitely be a 50-55 win team in the reg. season but don't see them doing much in the playoffs. Probably a WCF at best. I'd be shocked if they get back to the finals.


Duncan's defense has been really consistent over the years - don't see that changing to be honest. Manu was a waste of space, yes.

And Parker/Green/Leonard/Splitter are all good-very good defenders.

Any decline from Parker / Duncan (minimal at best IMO) will be offset by growth from Kawhi, Splitter, and maybe Green.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Cavs to retire BIG Z's number. Good for him, the dude was a productive player for pretty much the duration of his career. I actually sorta miss him...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Yeah, a big reason for SA's resurgence was TD's great defensive season. They were a top 2 defense last year. IDK if he can put up another season like that at 37-38. Manu's age is catching up to him as well and he was pretty close to a waste of space in that finals series. I think they'd definitely be a 50-55 win team in the reg. season but don't see them doing much in the playoffs. Probably a WCF at best. I'd be shocked if they get back to the finals.


pls dont be dumb and doubt the Spurs/Duncan. Seriously. srs. 


especially not duncan's defense. :ti @ that.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Are we at the yearly "the Spurs are too old this year" discussion? :mark: Basketball is back


----------



## law_1990 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Blake above the big fundamental in ESPNs rankings:bron4:kobe2:StephenA:kobe4:durant3:kobe:bosh5:kobe5:bosh2:deandre pls.

Spurs will be there abouts in the post season if nothing terrible happens. Ain't even gunna bother going into detail about. Just gunna be like that.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Ya I don't doubt the Spurs this year. Serious shot at losing in the NBA Finals again. 

9 days :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> JM, I don't see why that matters because Rose wouldn't be the best player if he was playing next to KD either. Its not exactly farfetched to assume Westbrook would've been a major upgrade over Hinrich/Nate and would've made Chicago a great team. *He wouldn't put them over the top or anything but I think they'd be just as good as they were with Rose.*


See again, I don't see it. 

Others can jump in and agree or disagree as they wish.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Unless Oden comes in strong and Wade is miraculously healthy, the Heat aren't getting out of the East this year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

WWF said:


> Unless Oden comes in strong and Wade is miraculously healthy, the Heat aren't getting out of the East this year.


And if Bosh doesn't play like a soft bitch again


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Heat ain't making it out the 2nd round.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Notorious said:


> And if Bosh doesn't play like a soft bitch again
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I've become accepting of the fact that Chris Bosh is a soft bitch and to expect nothing more.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

lol


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Every team in the East is built to fuck them up. Indiana can kill them down low, Chicago can kill them down low, Brooklyn can kill them down low, Detroit can kill them down low, New York can kill them down low (if they're smart and keep Melo @ the 4), Atlanta can kill them down low, ETC...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Heat ain't making it out the 2nd round.


:kobe Wanna make a sig bet on that?


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> :kobe Wanna make a sig bet on that?


What's that?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



WWF said:


> Every team in the East is built to fuck them up. Indiana can kill them down low, Chicago can kill them down low, Brooklyn can kill them down low, Detroit can kill them down low, New York can kill them down low (if they're smart and keep Melo @ the 4), Atlanta can kill them down low, ETC...


Hey I know this song.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



CHIcagoMade said:


> What's that?


If the Heat make it past the 2nd round, then I get to pick your signature for a month, if they don't, you get to pick mine.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> If the Heat make it past the 2nd round, then I get to pick your signature for a month, if they don't, you get to pick mine.


Nah.

I'd just forget, I barely visit this section. :lol


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



LUCK said:


> pls dont be dumb and doubt the Spurs/Duncan. Seriously. srs.
> 
> 
> especially not duncan's defense. :ti @ that.


Agree, but that is gif thing is becoming ridiculously overused.

Ah who am I kidding :ti :ti :ti

9 Days :dance:dance:dance:dance:dance


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Only 8 days until MAGIC. :mark:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

nerlens :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

They just loved having Bynum sit out last season so much that they decided to do the same w/ Nerlens.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Punked Up said:


> Duncan's defense has been really consistent over the years - don't see that changing to be honest. Manu was a waste of space, yes.
> 
> And Parker/Green/Leonard/Splitter are all good-very good defenders.
> 
> Any decline from Parker / Duncan (minimal at best IMO) will be offset by growth from Kawhi, Splitter, and maybe Green.


Uhh, not even close to being true.

Duncan's defense was way better last season than it was the few years before that and that was the biggest reason SA was the top 2 defense last season. In 2011, they were ranked 11th and in 2012, they were 7th. Why do you think he got 0 votes for DPOY in 2012 and 94 in 2013?

There's a reason TD just posted the highest defensive rebounding and block rate of his career per 36. Pop devised a new defensive scheme (had Splitter cover the perimeter more often) to cover up his weaknesses that were being exposed (quickness on perimeter, P&R D, mobility). I don't know if this is still going to work this season. That's all I'm really saying because he's obviously getting older. Its possible and should work in theory since he's relying more on timing, anticipation and staying in the paint as opposed to the perimeter but I wouldn't be a 100% sure since age gradually catches up on you.



> OSTED APRIL 04, 2013
> Tim Duncan’s resurgence fueling the Spurs’ title-worthy defense
> 
> *That’s quite a development given the Spurs’ defensive concessions in recent years, as various moves designed to flank Parker, Duncan and Manu Ginobili with the appropriate offensive help wound up weakening what had historically been an elite defensive team. *The regression was never so stark as to be catastrophic to San Antonio’s regular-season efforts, but the Spurs’ problems in coverage were often problematic enough to doom them in the playoffs.
> ...


http://nba.si.com/2013/04/04/tim-duncan-san-antonio-spurs-defense/

Green is a spot up shooter with limited skills, he's not going to improve much. He is what he is. 

Leonard is the only one who has a real room for improvement.

Also, Parker is a good defender? lolwut. He's atrocious. 



LUCK said:


> pls dont be dumb and doubt the Spurs/Duncan. Seriously. srs.
> 
> 
> especially not duncan's defense. :ti @ that.


Feel free to speak with certainty. I have reason to doubt their defense considering it wasn't GREAT the 2 seasons before last season and played a part in their playoff demise. And yes, TD's defense wasn't great in those seasons either. Definitely not as good as it was last season. Read the article above and maybe rewatch some of his games from the 2k11 and 2k12 playoffs to refresh your memory, especially the Memphis series where Randolph/Gasol worked the hell out of SA's frontline including TD and the OKC series where his transition defense and overall floor coverage was hot garbage. He was more active last season than the previous 2 before that. This wasn't that long ago.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Another solid solid performance, come on regular season!~


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Shit like this is why Kyrie could be GOAT:






:ti


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Gilbert "guns in the" Arenas pic of his toilet paper roll.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

what a clown.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

think arenas is just doing that to mess with the people, he didn't actually take that pic himself. this season needs to start already, 8 game preseason is twice as long as it should be. by the way, the new rule that doesn't let the scoring team touch the ball after it goes through the hoop is the most assinine thing i've ever seen, and will not make it through the season without an uproar. u fight for an offensive rebound, and what's your reward? a technical after it hits u. refs either need to be a lot more lenient than they've been in the preseason, or that shit needs to go asap.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



WWF said:


> Shit like this is why Kyrie could be GOAT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:banderas x2


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I already consider Kyrie one of the best PGs in the league atm, he deserves to be up there in the talks with Westbrook, Rose, CP3, Curry, he is that damn good.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

how is his defense?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Terrible!


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

coming along


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Don't reach young blood


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

It's 2013, in the NBA, to be a GOAT player all you need to do is be great offensively.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Champ said:


> nerlens :lmao


Saw that. Philly is thinking one thing this year:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Still don't understand what the fuck Philly was thinking taking MCW over GERMAN RONDO


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Holy shit, is Philly even gonna put up 70 PPG this year? Although they probably don't want to anyway.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



WWF said:


> Shit like this is why Kyrie could be GOAT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn :allen1


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

espn ranked harden as the fourth best in the league. :ti :ti :ti


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I wish all you guys' teams much success this year..I hope they all lose every game they play and end up with the 6th pick in the draft


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

HeatWave you gotta get a team my man. Need EMOTIONAL INVESTMENT.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

DIRK is ranked like 26th or something ridiculous.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Dirk #26? Come on now. 

Lemme guess. Lebron is #1 :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Warriors looking good so far, but you never know when some of the very breakable guys will break again.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The top 5 is LeBron, Durant, CP3, Harden and Westbrook in that order.

Westbrook & Harden in the top 5 is ridiculous. As is Kobe being #25.

But this is no surprise, ESPN's lists are terrible every year.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## law_1990 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



LUCK said:


> espn ranked harden as the fourth best in the league. :ti :ti :ti


1st when it comes to music making tho


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

My Bulls lookin' Great so far, now if only Boozer doesn't fuck everything up this year :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Boozer was good last year.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Yeah, Boozer's fine. Bulls' biggest problem is staying healthy. CAN WE PLZ JUST STAY FUCKING HEALTHY THIS YEAR?!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Notorious said:


> The top 5 is LeBron, Durant, CP3, Harden and Westbrook in that order.
> 
> Westbrook & Harden in the top 5 is ridiculous. As is Kobe being #25.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

TAJ>>>boozer. Boozer is basically a net negative. Taj is awesome defensively and with Rose back and Butler probably taking a bigger role i doubt the offense will be a huge concern.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Notorious said:


> HeatWave you gotta get a team my man. Need EMOTIONAL INVESTMENT.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


One of yall assigned me the Thunder late last season. Assign me a new squad this year


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

PACERS


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

We need a Pacers fan on the board, agreed. Plus they're a good team


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



LUCK said:


> espn ranked harden as the fourth best in the league. :ti :ti :ti


People still care about ESPN?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

We got a Pacers fans, man. I think RyanPelley is his username. We may have another as well actually.

HeatWave is backing Memphis.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Bobcats


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



HeatWave said:


> One of yall assigned me the Thunder late last season. Assign me a new squad this year


MINORITY WOLVES


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

he could be the first hawks fan on here. well, the first hawks fan ever for that matter. :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Don't pick the Raptors plz


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



HeatWave said:


> One of yall assigned me the Thunder late last season. Assign me a new squad this year


76ers :lelbron Nah, go with either Pacers or Blazers.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

go with the Pelicans. That name is so :drake1 that'd it be funny to hear someone hype them up all season.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Joel said:


> Boozer was good last year.


He has historically played well below his potential with Derrick Rose in the line-up. Last year he was killing because we had to go to him with no Rose to shoulder the load


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Can anyone explain to me what is wrong with the name Pelicans? They are an aggressive bird. They are the state bird of Louisiana. A bunch of people always take cracks at the name. I think It's a great name.

There are sports teams called the Blue Jays, Orioles, Cardinals, Gulls, Ducks etc. Tell me which of those Birds is the most bad ass. It's the Pelican.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

^Hawks...

Though that is based off of the Blackhawks from their Tri-Cities days I believe


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Eagles, Hawks, Falcons, there are obviously some bad ass birds. I just don't understand why Pelicans is such a point of humor. It's a good name and a great logo.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Tobit said:


> People still care about *BSPN*?


Fixed.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Pelicans may be aggressive but they're goofy looking birds and I don't think Pelicans flows well with New Orleans. One too many syllables. Plus, it's a new name. I'm sure it won't be a big deal as time goes on and I agree the logo/color scheme is nice.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, Boozer's fine. Bulls' biggest problem is staying healthy. CAN WE PLZ JUST STAY FUCKING HEALTHY THIS YEAR?!


Same with Noah and Deng


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



JM said:


> Can anyone explain to me what is wrong with the name Pelicans? They are an aggressive bird. They are the state bird of Louisiana. A bunch of people always take cracks at the name. I think It's a great name.
> 
> There are sports teams called the Blue Jays, Orioles, Cardinals, Gulls, Ducks etc. Tell me which of those Birds is the most bad ass. It's the Pelican.


Nothing is wrong with Pelicans; it's a perfectly fine name. People are just all LOLPELICANS because it's new. There are worse names in the NBA.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Brass would've been a badass name for the Hor...I mean Pelicans.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

They should've been named the New Orleans Jazz, oh wait...:side:


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Sixers have the potential to start 0-9 this year facing the Heat, Spurs, Bulls, Warriors, Rockets, Wizards twice, and Cavs twice.

Gonna be glorious.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

You know it's the preseason when Brian Cook scores 18 points. :ti


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

The heat have to be the biggest team of egotistical ******* in the history sports. I would like to see the NFL get rid of the hard cap so Peyton Manning, AP, Calvin Johnson, Patrick Willis, Darrelle Revis, and JJ Watt can all go to the same team and get a cake walk to a SB and then show up to every game the following year in varsity jackets with a big ass Lombardi trophy on the back lmao. Heat are so closed off from reality they can't even see what narcissistic clowns they are. #norespect


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Never change your butthurtedness pryme tyme. Never change.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Perfect Poster said:


> Never change your butthurtedness pryme tyme. Never change.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



pryme tyme said:


> Peyton Manning, AP, Calvin Johnson, Patrick Willis, Darrelle Revis, and JJ Watt


no one on the heat outside of lbj can compare to those guys atm.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

pryme tyme this isn't the MLB thread get your shit together.

and you don't see me continuously post butthurt post after butthurt post about a team that I don't like just because they win. That's all you ever seem to talk about with the Heat though. Well that and how they're nothing but a bunch of cowards. I'd say it's getting old but I've learned that it's your thing. 

keep posting like it's 2010 still. we'll accept your butthurt for what it is and move on. it's ok.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



pryme tyme said:


> The heat have to be the biggest team of egotistical ******* in the history sports. I would like to see the NFL get rid of the hard cap so Peyton Manning, AP, Calvin Johnson, Patrick Willis, Darrelle Revis, and JJ Watt can all go to the same team and get a cake walk to a SB and then show up to every game the following year in varsity jackets with a big ass Lombardi trophy on the back lmao. Heat are so closed off from reality they can't even see what narcissistic clowns they are. #norespect


so what youre saying is you no nothing about the nba. k


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Champ said:


> no one on the heat outside of lbj can compare to those guys atm.


NBA only has 5 starters. 3/5 starters are perennial all-stars which = 60%. I named 6 NFL players who are perennial pro bowlers (Although Watt technically isn't perennial yet but let's assume he is) which is 6/22 = 27%. If anything I didn't present a dominant ENOUGH NFL equivalent. If 60% of an NFL teams starter were perennial pro bowlers they would have 13 of them. The most perennial pro bowlers on one team last year (At least 3 straight years as pro bowler) were the Ravens with 3 (Leach, Reed, Ngata). 3/22 = 13%

Most perennial all stars starting on an NBA team last year = 60% of the starters

Most perennial pro bowlers starting on an NFL team last year = 13% of the starters

You do the math on why the NFL is the more competitive and interesting league


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Greg Oden just entered the preseason game for the Heat. So he already won the "will he play before Bynum?" pool.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

ODEN. :mark:



if he can be healthy i want the heat to win. no joke. GO ODEN GO.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



pryme tyme said:


> NBA only has 5 starters. 3/5 starters are perennial all-stars which = 60%. I named 6 NFL players who are perennial pro bowlers (Although Watt technically isn't perennial yet but let's assume he is) which is 6/22 = 27%. If anything I didn't present a dominant ENOUGH NFL equivalent. If 60% of an NFL teams starter were perennial pro bowlers they would have 13 of them. The most perennial pro bowlers on one team last year (At least 3 straight years as pro bowler) were the Ravens with 3 (Leach, Reed, Ngata). 3/22 = 13%
> 
> Most perennial all stars starting on an NBA team last year = 60% of the starters
> 
> ...


So what's your point? You want all teams to have no all-stars? Because 1/5 starters in the NBA being a perennial All-Star is 20% which is more than the precious 13% in the NFL.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Isn't pryme tyme the guy who went on like a 5 page rant about LeBron after the finals and got banned for a week? If so, that explains it


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

An NFL team with 60% perennial pro bowl starters (exact percentage of Heat starters that are perennial all stars)

- Aaron Rodgers
- Adrian Peterson
- Vonta Leach
- Wes Welker
- Calvin Johnson
- Larry Fitzgerald
- Tony Gonzalez
- Joe Thomas
- Julius Peppers
- DeMarcus Ware
- Champ Bailey
- Haloti Ngata
- Patrick Willis


I would still be more interested in an NFL season with this team in it because at least a team only has to beat them once in the playoffs even if the odds are against them. Not only are the odds against you playing the Heat, it's a 7 game series, good fucking luck! Heat 3 peat vs Thunder/Spurs, boring league is boring.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Hey pryme tyme, did you know the current Celtics team has a higher percentage of perennial All-Stars than the NFL champions last year?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Notorious said:


> Hey pryme tyme, did you know the current Celtics team has a higher percentage of perennial All-Stars than the NFL champions last year?


What's your point?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

What a rigged league it is!

EDIT: His point is your percentage complaint is worthless. You're comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



pryme tyme said:


> What's your point?


Just pointing out how stacked the Celtics are compared to the best NFL team.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Perfect Poster said:


> What a rigged league it is!
> 
> EDIT: His point is your percentage complaint is worthless. You're comparing apples to oranges.


The percentages show what an individual driven sport basketball is (each player accounts for much higher %). Football is a team driven sport and they still max out at 13% perennial pro bowlers. Hmm I wonder why one league is super competitive and hasn't had a repeat Champion (or even repeat appearance) since 2004 and the other league has had 3 repeats since 2000 and has featured the same team in the finals for 3 consecutive years. Shit is played out at this point.

Inb4 Jordan's Bulls comment


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

The NBA is "played out", this is shown by it's populari-i mean international growt-i mean jersey sal-i mean by it's...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



pryme tyme said:


> The percentages show what an individual driven sport basketball is (each player accounts for much higher %). Football is a team driven sport and they still max out at 13% perennial pro bowlers. Hmm I wonder why one league is super competitive and hasn't had a repeat Champion (or even repeat appearance) since 2004 and the other league has had 3 repeats since 2000 and has featured the same team in the finals for 3 consecutive years. Shit is played out at this point.
> 
> Inb4 Jordan's Bulls comment


The NBA always has and always will be about dynasties and superteams. The NBA isn't built to be like the NFL where random teams win every year or where a team can barely make the playoffs, go on a 4 game winning streak and win the title. To win a title you have to have the best team.

If you don't like it, then quit fucking watching. No one is forcing you to watch the NBA.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Idiots still thinking the NBA doesn't have a cap fpalm


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Ether said:


> The NBA is "played out", this is shown by it's populari-i mean international growt-i mean jersey sal-i mean by it's...


As bad as the Heat have been for the welfare of the league they've been great for Nielsen ratings, Jersey sales, you name it, people the last two years watched Heat games more then any other team with the obsession of wanting them to fail/succeed. I've never denied that they bring in the viewers whether you love them or hate them. But with them clearly dominating at this point it's not "must watch TV" like it was in the early going. It wasn't played out last year because they only won once, maybe they got lucky right? But they repeated, it was no fluke, they are as good as advertised and that makes the whole narrative of them failing or succeeding drastically less interesting to the point that it is played out (That narrative was the only reason they were interesting in the first place). My opinion is not the end all be all, just how I feel about the state of the NBA going into this year. It's still a North american sport above all and they still get murked by the NFL in US popularity and I've spelled out numerous reasons why. A side from it being the ultimate team sport it's super competitive year in and year out.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Idiots still thinking the NBA doesn't have a cap fpalm


Not hard to see why some people might think that, with teams getting superstars left n right like the Nets & Heat :no:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

there's no cap on vitor's greatness


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Idiots still thinking the NBA doesn't have a cap fpalm


NBA doesn't have hard cap (No where does ANYONE claim the NBA doesn't have a normal salary cap).*HARD **CAP*. Got a lot of nerve calling people idiots. The NBA salary cap is more of a suggestion then it is an actual cap on spending LOL. The NFL has a hard cap which keeps teams on an even financial playing field.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Dragonballfan said:


> Not hard to see why some people might think that, with teams getting superstars left n right like the Nets & Heat :no:


KG & Pierce aren't superstars anymore


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Hey pryme tyme, did you start watching the NBA in 2010? Because this is literally how the NBA has always been.

Dynasties? Check. Superteams? Check. Best player most likely playing on the best team in the league? Check. The best team actually winning the title every year? Check.

The NBA is not the NFL. The NBA will never be like the NFL. You will just have to deal with that. And if you can't, then like I said earlier quit fucking watching.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I like how I'm thought of as the biggest lebron hater around here, yet some people literally cannot get over the fact the guy has won rings. He has them, he won them fairly, the guy is great. The league didn't help him get it and it's best to move on.



Move on and be happy he can never achieve GOAT status. :kobe3


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

unless he wins six mvp's and seven titles :bron


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

nah, that wouldn't do it. He would need basically need to have non-stop success to get to Jordan level as his failures are already more than Jordan had in his whole career.


lel @ three final games in a row where Lebron didn't even score 20. Jordan had zero. :hayden3


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

The NBA Cap punishes repeat offenders. You guys aren't giving it enough time. Let's see what happens to the Knicks next off season when they are facing paying $5 for every $1 they are over the cap. All of a sudden, that $15 million is $90 million they're paying to the teams under the threshold.

You're saying something that doesn't work right away is broken.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Notorious said:


> Hey pryme tyme, did you start watching the NBA in 2010? Because this is literally how the NBA has always been.
> 
> Dynasties? Check. Superteams? Check. Best player most likely playing on the best team in the league? Check. The best team actually winning the title every year? Check.
> 
> The NBA is not the NFL. The NBA will never be like the NFL. You will just have to deal with that. And if you can't, then like I said earlier quit fucking watching.


Really when was the last time 3 superstars colluded to join the same team and took substantial pay cuts (supplemented heavily by personal endorsement deals) because their financial numbers were too high EVEN without the NBA having a hard cap? I'll save you some time, never. The Bulls and Lakers dynasties wren't built on collusion and infringing the integrity of the salary cap.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



pryme tyme said:


> Really when was the last time 3 superstars colluded to join the same team and took substantial pay cuts (supplemented heavily by personal endorsement deals) because their financial numbers were too high EVEN without the NBA having a hard cap? I'll save you some time, never. The Bulls and Lakers dynasties wren't built on collusion and infringing the integrity of the salary cap.


Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't Michael Jordan play for less than he could've made for most of his career because he could make up for it in endorsements?

And I'm pretty sure there was no salary cap when the Showtime Lakers were built.

Who gives a shit if they took paycuts? Players take paycuts every year so what if the Heat did it?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Tim Duncan and Dirk took paycuts, they're so selfish.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Scottie Pippen was underpaid for his whole career with the bulls.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

He'd have Antione'd it all away like the rest of his money anyways.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



pryme tyme said:


> The heat have to be the biggest team of egotistical ******* in the history sports. I would like to see the NFL get rid of the hard cap so Peyton Manning, AP, Calvin Johnson, Patrick Willis, Darrelle Revis, and JJ Watt can all go to the same team and get a cake walk to a SB and then show up to every game the following year in varsity jackets with a big ass Lombardi trophy on the back lmao. Heat are so closed off from reality they can't even see what narcissistic clowns they are. #norespect


The AFCBlackoutChamps(Houston Texans) had varsity jackets made for their MNF game last year vs the Patriots..


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I give Lebron all the credit in the world for those 2 rings. Don't hate the player, hate the game. I may not like his attitude or the type of person he's become over the last 10 years but as far as what he does on the court he's the best player of this generation. IMO when it's all said and done he will surpass Wilt, Kareem, Kobe and be thought of as the 2nd greatest player in NBA history. The guy was getting eaten alive for not winning a ring and he did what he had to do within the rules of the NBA to get it done. That's on the NBA's poor policy, not Lebron for taking advantage of an opportunity to win multiple championships. My issue is with the NBA, not Lebron or the Heat personally. I don't like what they did but I respect their right to do it considering the NBA's shitty policy allows it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

When my Minority Timberwolves win the title, they should get themselves some members only jackets and put their credit scores on the back under the trophy..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Some Members Only jackets eh?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Notorious said:


> Some Members Only jackets eh?


They can use those as alternates?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



HeatWave said:


> The AFCBlackoutChamps(Houston Texans) had varsity jackets made for their MNF game last year vs the Patriots..


I think it's pretty obvious that I don't have a problem with the fact they have custom warm ups lol. It's the fact that they had to plaster a big ass trophy on the back just to rub it in everyone's face. I have no problem with the Texans making varsity jackets as long as they don't have a big ass Lombardi trophy on the back (which they didn't). If you want an example of how to do the championship warm ups with some class look at the Lakers.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

He didn't win over half of those :kobe Should treat it as patches, you get one for every ring, mvp, all-star, all-nba team, etc. Wilt would have orgasmed at the end of every season as he got 10 more patches.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



pryme tyme said:


> I think it's pretty obvious that I don't have a problem with the fact they have custom warm ups lol. It's the fact that they had to plaster a big ass trophy on the back just to rub it in everyone's face. I have no problem with the Texans making varsity jackets as long as they don't have a big ass Lombardi trophy on the back (which they didn't). If you want an example of how to do the championship warm ups with some class look at the Lakers.


Well unfortunately the Heat don't have 16 titles to fill up a warm up like the Lakers do.

There's nothing wrong with the jacket. So what if they have a big trophy on the back? Is the jacket "rubbing it in everyone's face" anymore than a televised ring ceremony and raising the banner? Sounds like nitpicking to me.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Lakers have done the exact same shit as the Heat for decades


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I'm done for today with the heat stuff lol. If you don't have a problem with them putting a big ass trophy on their warm ups that's fine, they did earn the right to have it and I understand that but I find it overly egocentric.

Before I go to bed here's something the NBA did right today (The owners at least)! NBA Finals format changes from 2-3-2 to 2-2-1-1-1. Extra day off between games 6 and 7 for travel and we get rid of that stupid 3 game home stand :agree:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

agreed. team with the worse record getting home court for the most critical game of the series is retarded, so i'm happy they changed that.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

UGH, just change it to 1-1-1-1-1-1-1 then


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



LUCK said:


> Scottie Pippen was underpaid for his whole career with the bulls.


How much was he getting paid?


Oh an 7-0 Bulls :banderas


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> UGH, just change it to 1-1-1-1-1-1-1 then


I agree. If they're so worried about who gets what advantage, dont let either team play 2 games in a row at home. 


Now with that 1-1-1 there's an additional extra day off..How long was this past year's NBA Finals? Felt like 2 weeks and was dragging eventhough it was exciting.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

the team with HCA should obviously get the advantage.


and 1-1-1-1-1-1-1 is literally a retarded suggestion. think about how much they would have to travel for that to work.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I missed Pryme Tyme's belligerent posting? :mcgee1


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Jamal Crawford legitimately shoots every time he touches the ball.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Kevin Durant is going to be GOAT while Russ is out. I know I use that phrase quite a bit, but I honestly believe that Durant could have one of, if not the best stretches a player has ever had, during that time.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I think Ibaka will benefit more than Durant. I guess it depends how defences respond to Westbrook not being out there. Obviously a lot of shots that Westbrook takes now up for grabs.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Won't defenses just key in on Durant more with Westbrook out? More freedom to double team, I'd imagine. Not saying Durant won't be in BEAST MODE, but it certainly won't be easy.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



JM said:


> I think Ibaka will benefit more than Durant. I guess it depends how defences respond to Westbrook not being out there. Obviously a lot of shots that Westbrook takes now up for grabs.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I agree, to an extent. I think his scoring numbers will jump a bit, especially if he really continues with shooting threes and becoming a stretch 4, but there's no doubt that KD will become more ball dominant and the team will rely on him even more. Westbrook took more shots than anyone in the NBA last season, which is ridiculous. I think the most of those shots will go to Durant, with Ibaka and Reggie getting some more as well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Durant averaged 32/10/6 in the playoffs last year after Westbrook got hurt. His numbers will more than likely be great without Westbrook but I'm not convinced that the team will be as successful.

But if the Thunder do remain dominant without Westbrook I think Durant has a high chance of winning MVP.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

I really like Favors, he should have a good season, my pick for Most Improved.

Deron is likely to start the season opener. Just can't wait for Tuesday. 

Not excited to see the Lakers play opening night but what ever. Nick Young might come through


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Yeah, I love Favors. I recently called him a sleeper to lead the league in rebounding, but shit, I think it might be likely. He's just SO dominant on the boards.

*FAVORS FOR MOST IMPROVED PLAYER, DEFENSIVE PLAYER OF THE YEAR, AND LEAGUE LEADER IN REBOUNING. *


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

WWF said:


> *FAVORS FOR MOST IMPROVED PLAYER, DEFENSIVE PLAYER OF THE YEAR, AND LEAGUE LEADER IN REBOUNING. *


There's a good possibility that actually happens, regret not picking him up in Fantasy




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## law_1990 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I'm no heat fan by a long stretch but...









:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Oh yeah, I was very pleased to see Oden get to play. I was under the impression he was pretty far away from playing, but I guess not. I still doubt he gets truly meaningful minutes anytime soon, but it's very encouraging to see him play.

*Edit:* Royce White was cut bu the '6ers. Good riddance.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

#BeWell




In other news, :mark:Anthony Bennett:mark: is killing it right now. Ok, hes not_killing it_, but his jumper looks smooth and effortless. Hes gonna be a big time scorer sooner or later.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



WWF said:


> *Edit:* Royce White was cut bu the '6ers. Good riddance.


Should've gotten John Madden's Bus..smh


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Vander Blue was cut by the Sixers too :bron3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

It's harsh getting cut by any team, but getting cut by Philly means you've got NO SHOT in the NBA.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Jalen says Durant's going to Houston, where's the fucking spoiler tags Jalen?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

James Harden, Chandler Parsons & "Thank God For That White" Howard?!?!?!? smh.....smh......smh.....smh


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Nah. Durant will go to Brooklyn. Westbrook & Love to Lakers.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

31 year old dwight after his first game with durant

"i need more touches"


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

DIRK to Miami plz


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Notorious said:


> Nah. Durant will go to Brooklyn. Westbrook & Love to Lakers.


Jalen said that too.

:lmao Thunder move back to Seattle within 5 years


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



WWF said:


> I missed Pryme Tyme's belligerent posting? :mcgee1


The funny thing is half the people in this thread didn't 100% comprehend how the NBA salary cap actually works until I brought up the issue of a hard cap and dipped into further details. I don't push my opinions on people, I'm just kick starting a discussions about some hot button topics in the NBA (ie: hard cap, competition, policy). If your too immature to have a legitimate discussion with someone who has a different opinion, then that's on you. 

- Hard Cap (opinion based)

- State of the NBA (opinion based)

- Heat's warm ups. lol (100% opinion based)


Sounds like you have a problem being open minded to opinion based discussions. God forbid anyone start an NBA related discussion in the NBA thread or post something other then or "Sweet crossover by ________"


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Royce White flies on a plane and then gets cut. Keep that tank alive.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



pryme tyme said:


> The funny thing is half the people in this thread didn't 100% comprehend how the NBA salary cap actually works until I brought up the issue of a hard cap and dipped into further details. I don't push my opinions on people, I'm just kick starting a discussions about some hot button topics in the NBA (ie: hard cap, competition, policy). If your too immature to have a legitimate discussion with someone who has a different opinion, then that's on you.
> 
> - Hard Cap (opinion based)
> 
> ...


You were literally hating on the Heat because they, the repeating NBA Champions, had the NBA Championship on their warm-ups...


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



WWF said:


> *You were literally hating on the Heat* because they, the repeating NBA Champions, had the NBA Championship on their warm-ups...


You were literally hating on me for expressing my opinion lol. I also acknowledged that the Heat had a right to put a big ass trophy on their warm ups as defending champs, doesn't mean that it still isn't arrogant or egocentric in my personal opinion. That's not being belligerent and it's insulting to be called so for simply giving my opinion. There's plenty of people on here who have no problem in opinion based discussions and simply post a counter point if they don't agree with someone. You can't just write some one off as being belligerent because they have a different point of view.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

As much as I want to talk about the 15,503 stitchings of NBA CHAMPS on the HEAT jerseys and warmups, or Greg Oden playing 4 minutes, or it currently being HEAT WEEK on SUNSPORTS right now and they just replayed GAME 6 :mark: tonight, or JAMES ENNIS :mark: taking over the AUSTRALIAN LEAGUE [WHAT IT DO, MATE?].. I'm taking this posting space to bring attention to the ZACH GOWEN of the basketball world...

This man, Mr. Zach Hodskins, has verbally committed to the U of Florida... and he only has one full arm.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

^Since you're a Heat fan, have you seen James Ennis play in Australia? He looks really good.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Yeah I've seen the highlights and read the news. I was familiar with him at Long Beach State so I knew a bit about him going in to the draft. He's going to get some good experience overseas, not that it's NBA level of competition, but at least he'll be playing and growing as a player as opposed to riding the bench all year with the Heat. He's got tremendous potential for sure. 

Speaking of Long Beach St, look out for Mike Caffey and Dan Jennings this year. LBSU should be back in the big dance this season.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Well, at least Royce can continue fighting the good fight on twitter including some selfie's with the caption "Usually not into selfie's but....." he couldn't stay in shape either which has nothing to do with his anxiety and he held the Rockets hostage for around a year with his "demands". Loved his game for Iowa State, it's just a shame he couldn't showcase his unique game to the NBA crowd just because he needs babysitting on a regular basis. If you cannot fly when your job demands that you do, then you must fly, I don't care how talented you are, you're not going to make it if you don't. Unfortunately the next wave of players with anxiety will try to keep it quiet due to the damage Royce has done.

White had his fifteen minutes of fame. 

#BeWell


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Btw Dennis Schroeder is the best PG of the draft class and it may not be this season but he's going to take Jeff Teague's starting job.

I'm happy with Olynyk but if the Celtics kept their original draft spot, I wanted them to take Schroeder.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Pretty sure Atlanta didn't sign him to a sizable extension to back up a rookie, brah.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

They can always trade Teague if Schroeder surpasses him. And would just like to point out that Teague didn't want the Hawks to match his contract.

I don't think Schroeder will take Teague's starting job this year anyway.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

lol at the Knicks keeping Chris Smith over Diogu

The inmates are running the asylum


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

CHRIS SMITH DA GAWD :mark: :mark: :mark:

Only marking because we have the same name :side:


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

In news that I'm sure very few (if anyone) will care about, the Suns traded Gortat to the Wizards for Okafor. Alex Len time! :mark:

Wait, I'm not even that excited. :side:


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Gortat to the Wizards for Okafor. 

Wizards looking nice 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Suns have traded Gortat , kendall marshall and lolshannanbrown to the wiz for Okafor.

Saw it on realgm but this is the first link i found

http://www.hoopsworld.com/wizards-suns-nearing-gortat-okafor-swap


Salary dump for the suns and a fairly decent haul for the wiz. Also probably frees up time for Len whenever he's healthy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

The Suns with DAT TANK

Wizards also traded their 2014 1st to the Suns but it's top 12 protected. The Suns have four 1st round picks in 2014.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

WIZ DOIN' WORK

LOVE ME SOME POLISH HAMMER


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

The bottom half of the top 8 in the east should be interesting.

And D Will returns tonight. Yes! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

The East gonna be :mark: this season


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Maybe with one of their first round picks next year, the Suns CAN DRAFT A SCORER.

East is gonna really, really fun to watch this season though. :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Suns have 4 1st rounders for next year?! :allen1


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



WWF said:


> Suns have 4 1st rounders for next year?! :allen1


They have 4 but the ones besides their own are all protected. Washington's pick is top 12 protected and the Wolves & Pacers picks they have are lottery protected.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

So, I'm going to assume they'll get all of those but Minnesota's (maybe even theirs).


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

The Wolves are a playoff team if they can stay healthy so yeah there's a chance they can get all three.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

THEORETICALLY, if you were the suns and your pick is 5-10 and indy, wash, and minny make the playoffs and you get all those picks, would you package them for the #1? I would because :mark:WIGGINS:mark: , but im irrational with my love of Wiggins.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

No. Assuming Phoenix picks like 4th, I'd stay there and also keep the rest of the picks. Literally everyone projected in the top 10 could be an all-star.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I could see them packaging those picks to move up for a 2nd top 10 pick though.

Also, Okafor with Suns medical staff :mark: Miracle time baby


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Notorious said:


> The East gonna be :mark: this season


For the first time in a few years I'm really buzzing about that playoff race in the east :mark:

And, I guess, that trade is one of those win-win trades for both teams. Wall - Beal - Ariza - Nene - Gortat is a really good starting five for Wiz. 

Inb4 Suns 0-82 :cliff1


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Bledsoe, Len, 2 top 10's, and whatever they can get for Dragic :mark:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Dragic :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Bledsoe, Len, 2 top 10's, and whatever they can get for Dragic :mark:


omg are u a rapper?

BLEDSOE
LEN
2 MOTHAFUCKIN TOP TENS


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I don't think they're trading Dragic unless they draft someone like Smart. Bledsoe can't run the offense like Goran can.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



BoJaNNNNN said:


> I don't think they're trading Dragic unless they draft someone like Smart. Bledsoe can't run the offense like Goran can.


Agreed. Don't see them trading Dragic unless they plan to draft a PG. Bledsoe cannot run an offense.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Ya, Bledsoe is no OLADIPO.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Or BUYCKS


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

lolbuyucks

pls stop


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Knicks revealed orange jersey. http://knicksnow.com/videos/4125/al...knicks-in-orange#.Ump1U1PhFhV?ls=iref:nbahpts










Not bad at all.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

omg, Orlando's preseason finale is televised. :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



@WojYahooNBA said:


> Y! Sources: Golden State, Andrew Bogut agree on 3-year, $36 million deal that could reach $42M with incentives.


If the dude can stay healthy, it'll be a solid deal. That's a HUGE if, though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

So apparently the Wizards will waive all the players they received from the Suns except Gortat. So Kendall Marshall, Shannon Brown and Malcolm Lee all getting waived.

I actually thought Marshall would be good coming out of college, boy was I wrong. And Shannon Brown has been worthless since he left the Lakers.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I thought the same about Marshall. I just liked him because he was a great distributor, which isn't too common in College ball these days.

-----

My GOD, watching Vuc on the boards is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

As far as the Bogut extension goes, it's high risk, high reward IMO. That's a lot of money invested into a guy who hasn't been able to stay healthy for a full season in years. But when he is healthy he's one of the best big men in the league and it's a great contract for the Warriors. Basically long story short, it all depends on his ability to stay healthy.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

It's not too late for Kendall Marshall to turn it around after a bad rookie year. A team with a good PG developing coach would do him wonders.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Aid180 said:


> It's not too late for Kendall Marshall to turn it around after a bad rookie year. A team with a good PG developing coach would do him wonders.


True. An ideal spot would be New Orleans. They're pretty great at developing PG's or at least they have a great system for PG's.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I like the Gortat trade for both sides, though I'm a little confused as to how the Wizards have roster space for Garrett Temple and Jan Vesely but not Shannon Brown and Kendall Marshall.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Notorious said:


> As far as the Bogut extension goes, it's high risk, high reward IMO. That's a lot of money invested into a guy who hasn't been able to stay healthy for a full season in years. But when he is healthy he's one of the best big men in the league and it's a great contract for the Warriors. Basically long story short, it all depends on his ability to stay healthy.


I think Dave Chappelle said it best.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Nate Robinson had dinner with Jimmy Butler last night. This morning, Boozer brought him cupcakes prior to Denver's shootaround at the UC. I'm not the only one who misses him in Chicago.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I wouldn't mind swapping Bogut for Pau at C after the season, heck maybe do it during, ship Lee to Minny in a 3 way for Love.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Pau at C? Love at PF? Do you want to have the worst defensive frontcourt in the NBA?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

1.) lol @ the T'Wolves giving up Kevin Love for David Lee. You realize David Kahn doesn't work there anymore, right?
2.) Kevin Love is going to the Lakers. I'm not a Lakers fan. There's just literally nothing that will stop this.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

No, the Lakers get Love, GS sends Lee to MIN, and GS gets Pau to go with Bogut for the season, and then decide which one to sign.

It's more Lee and Pekovic side by side? But not like MIN can do better.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



RetepAdam. said:


> 2.) Kevin Love is going to the Lakers. I'm not a Lakers fan. There's just literally nothing that will stop this.


Yep. It sucks but it's inevitable.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

What do you mean "then decide which one to sign."? They already signed Bogut, brah.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Aid180 said:


> Nate Robinson had dinner with Jimmy Butler last night. This morning, Boozer brought him cupcakes prior to Denver's shootaround at the UC. I'm not the only one who misses him in Chicago.


No, you're not. 

Shame we couldn't get Dunleavy and keep Robinson, this could've been the Bulls lineup this year:

PG: Rose/Robinson
SG: Butler/Hinrich
SF: Deng/Dunleavy
PF: Boozer/Gibson
C: Noah/Muhammad

That's a great team with some insane depth. Oh well, Bulls will still be a damn good team this year.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

This Nets team could be their greatest team ever put on the court, yes May even be better than the Early 2000 Nets. 

To bad the top of the East is tougher compared to the early 2000s 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> No, the Lakers get Love, GS sends Lee to MIN, and GS gets Pau to go with Bogut for the season, and then decide which one to sign.
> 
> It's more Lee and Pekovic side by side? But not like MIN can do better.


So, which part of that hypothetical trade changes the fact that you have the Timberwolves trading away Kevin Love in exchange for David Lee? :kobe

The Timberwolves could do much, much, *much* better.



Xile44 said:


> This Nets team could be their greatest team ever put on the court, yes May even be better than the Early 2000 Nets.
> 
> To bad the top of the East is tougher compared to the early 2000s


Talent-wise, definitely.

<----Nets season ticket holder during that time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I think the Wolves would rather let Love walk and receive nothing than trade him for David Lee.



Chrome said:


> No, you're not.
> 
> Shame we couldn't get Dunleavy and keep Robinson, this could've been the Bulls lineup this year:
> 
> ...


I'm not even a Bulls fan and even I was pretty upset they didn't find a way to bring back Nate. He brought the scoring punch off the bench that the Bulls now lack.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank goodness Nate Robinson is out of the eastern conference, get to see his face for only 2 game this season


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Xile44 said:


> This Nets team could be their greatest team ever put on the court, yes May even be better than the Early 2000 Nets.
> 
> To bad the top of the East is tougher compared to the early 2000s
> 
> ...


Todd Macculloch>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Chip Kelly said:


> Todd Macculloch>>>>>>>>>


Very short career. Would easily take Lopez over him

Edit: didn't detect the sarcasm

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

No sarcasm brah. He had the GOAT hands. Also helped lead Canada to their last olympic birth. He went onto become a fucking professional pinball champion. Hes a hero in my eyes.

http://sports.yahoo.com/ncaa/basket...-Todd-MacCulloch-is-now-a-pi?urn=ncaab-319654


He did put on a _tiny bit_ of weight after his career ended though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

The Raps/Bucks game was canceled in the 1st quarter because of unsafe playing conditions? Apparently players were falling all over the court. I gotta see 
video of this. :ti


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Yeah it was sposed to be in green bay (i think). If the Raptors dont get a top 3 seed in the east this is why. Really though i just hope BUYCKS is ok.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Melo & Bargnani shot a combined 6-27 tonight.

Imagine when JR starts playing with them :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

That has to be the most poorly constructed team in the NBA, right?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Nah Boston is easily.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I'm not sure what Houston is doing starting both Howard and Asik. You can't have to bigs that can't shoot on the floor at the same time.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Yeah, stretch 4s will cause that lineup a lot of problems.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Stall_19 said:


> I'm not sure what Houston is doing starting both Howard and Asik. You can't have to bigs that can't shoot on the floor at the same time.


Well it's not like they have a starting caliber PF.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Stall_19 said:


> I'm not sure what Houston is doing starting both Howard and Asik. You can't have to bigs that can't shoot on the floor at the same time.


Until a PF emerges, there's nothing wrong with playing Asik next to Howard to drive up his trade value and make it impossible to score on them in the post.



Notorious said:


> Well it's not like they have a starting caliber PF.


They have a handful of young guys. None of them have asserted themself as THE GUY yet.

I like Motiejunas to win that battle. He's perfect for what they need out of that position. Has McHale-esque moves in the post; just needs to start draining that 3 consistently.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Melo & Bargnani shot a combined 6-27 tonight.
> 
> Imagine when JR starts playing with them :mark:


GOAT duo. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



RetepAdam. said:


> They have a handful of young guys. None of them have asserted themself as THE GUY yet.
> 
> I like Motiejunas to win that battle. He's perfect for what they need out of that position. Has McHale-esque moves in the post; just needs to start draining that 3 consistently.


I know, that's basically what I'm implying. They have some talented young PF's like Motiejunas, Terrence Jones, etc. but none of them have really stepped up and asserted themselves as the right guy to start.

Nothing wrong with Asik & Howard starting lineup IMO. Hell, the Rockets were starting Greg Smith & Omer Asik together during the last month or so of the season last year IIRC so it's not like this is something new to the Rockets.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

So, the Wiz declined their option on Jan Vesely, making him a Free Agent after this season. Man, imagine where they'd be if they had their current core, but chose Klay/Kawhi/Vuc/Tobias/Faried/Parsons/Butler over him. Oh well, hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



WWF said:


> So, the Wiz declined their option on Jan Vesely, making him a Free Agent after this season. Man, imagine where they'd be if they had their current core, but chose Klay/Kawhi/Vuc/Tobias/Faried/Parsons/Butler over him. Oh well, hindsight is 20/20.


Foresight too.

I never much liked Vesely. Drafted way too high.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Yeah, but still. Nobody knew he'd turn out to be complete dog shit.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



WWF said:


> Yeah, but still. Nobody knew he'd turn out to be complete dog shit.


Yeah.

Faried and Leonard are pretty much the only ones listed who people had high hopes for at the time.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

If they had Wall/Beal/Tobias...:allen1

dat scoring doe


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

These never get old. :lmao


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Well, after watching Vesely for a few years at Partizan Belgrade, everyone knew he was not going to make in the NBA without some consistent shooting. He's been stuck between being a SF or PF throughout his NBA career. Not good of a shooter for a SF, but not tough enough for a PF. He's one of the GOATs around here, but he was largely overhyped prior to the draft.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



BoJaNNNNN said:


> Well, after watching Vesely for a few years at Partizan Belgrade, everyone knew he was not going to make in the NBA without some consistent shooting. He's been stuck between being a SF or PF throughout his NBA career. Not good of a shooter for a SF, but not tough enough for a PF. He's one of the GOATs around here, but he was largely overhyped prior to the draft.


I'm dubious of any European prospect whose primary attribute is their athleticism.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

GIANNIS ANTETOKUONMPO is going to be GREAT.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



WWF said:


> GIANNIS ANTETOKUONMPO is going to be GREAT.


I was using "European" as a euphemism. I pretty much just meant "white." :lmao

As for Gi Ant, he's obviously got the athleticism. Haven't watched any of the Bucks preseason games, but I've heard he looks good so far. I was honestly pretty unimpressed when I saw him play against the equivalent of the Greek YMCA league last year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I think he'll be a guy who takes a while to develop, but them comes on strong. Sorta like Jeff Teague, Earl Clark (even though he's still not very good, but he's proven himself to be an NBA player), Eric Bledsoe, and others. He's got great size, athleticism, and handles for somebody his size. Plus he's still only 18, so time is clearly on his side. I'm rooting for him to become a productive player in the Association.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I think he should've stayed in Europe for one more year and then come to the Bucks. Sitting on the bench won't do him much good, and Drew said he might not break into their rotation.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

I think they should have kept him in Europe but gotten him on a better team.

His adjustment to the NBA schedule and level of play is already going to be more than enough. Forcing him to adjust to a new team, basketball as a full time job, adult life... oh, and SPEAKING ENGLISH AND LIVING IN A NEW COUNTRY, all at age 18 is just piling it on.

I'd feel more confident in his development if he was coming off the bench for Olympiacos or Panathinaikos this year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

The only Euro from this draft I'm excited for is Schroeder, GERMAN RONDO :mark:


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



RetepAdam. said:


> I think they should have kept him in Europe but gotten him on a better team.
> 
> His adjustment to the NBA schedule and level of play is already going to be more than enough. Forcing him to adjust to a new team, basketball as a full time job, adult life... oh, and SPEAKING ENGLISH AND LIVING IN A NEW COUNTRY, all at age 18 is just piling it on.
> 
> I'd feel more confident in his development if he was coming off the bench for Olympiacos or Panathinaikos this year.


I think he signed a 4-5 year deal with Zaragoza a year ago, but they decided to let him stay at his Greek club (can't remember the name of the club) in their 2nd division to develop. And he could also learn English in Spain/Greece, wherever he played. 

I just hope all these sudden changes don't affect his development because he can be a terrific player in the future.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



WWF said:


> The Raps/Bucks game was canceled in the 1st quarter because of unsafe playing conditions? Apparently players were falling all over the court. I gotta see
> video of this. :ti


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

Robbie Hummel made the Wolves. GO MINORITY WOLVES, GO! :mark:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> The only *Euro* from this draft I'm excited for is Schroeder, GERMAN RONDO :mark:


Agreed, but only because Brazil isn't part of Europe. :agree:


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*










#TheReturn :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*










BASED JR :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



RetepAdam. said:


> Agreed, but only because Brazil isn't part of Europe. :agree:


Noguiera's hair could prove to be a MAJOR defensive threat.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

The only foreign rookies we want to see are Hawks, Noguiera and Shroeder :ti


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*

We want to see OLYNYK too. He's a foreigner too :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Cycloneon said:


>


lolwtfbbq

Kinda wish I was at that game


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Five*

Isn't Smith injured + suspension for drug use? so we won't be seeing him until mid November at the earliest.

Anyways just imagine him with Melo and Bargs on the floor at the same time. :banderas


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Notorious said:


> We want to see OLYNYK too. He's a foreigner too :side:


He went to college so wasn't a foreign league draft pick, not like Nash is considered a foreigner


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Five*



Jäger said:


> Isn't Smith injured + suspension for drug use? so we won't be seeing him until mid November at the earliest.
> 
> Anyways just imagine him with Melo and Bargs on the floor at the same time. :banderas


Nah, he played in the preseason finale the other day. He should be good to go after his suspension.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Two*

If he's injured, all they have to do is just say he;s ready to go and sit out :kobe


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Two*

^I remember reading that the NBA hired a private doctor to clear him, along with the Knicks doctors.


----------



## law_1990 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Two*






:lol


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Two*

my hype for this season is dead. one of the two wizard players i actually like was traded. 

this season is or playoffs or else. which is awful if they make the playoffs an awful gm stays if they don't make it and barely miss their pick could be gone.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Two*

So, the Lakers' starting 5 is going to be Steve Nash/Jodie Meeks/Nick Young/Shawne Williams/Pau Gasol? :ti


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Two*



law_1990 said:


> :lol


The Spurs are boring they said. They have no charisma they said.

arker


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Two*

Leonard killed it :lmao

The week NBA starts back, I start a new job, so can't stay up to watch any live games :jose Feel for me guys, I'm hurting. No BASKETBALLBOX for Joel enaldo


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Two*

Congrats on your new job, Joel. 

Seeing as you'll be busier from now on, I don't mind taking over your modding duties if you want to take it easy. :lebron8


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Two*

If I have to resign, then I shall put your name forward, DA 
























































































Put your name forward as the first person I want my successor to ban :terry

Edit: Since we're in the NBA thread, this smiley is more appropriate - :kg3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Two*

ill take over, JOEL. dont worry, I got this. :kobe3


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Two*

You don't like football (soccer), so I would VETO you straight away.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Two*

:rose1


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Two*

Let's go bulls, ruin Miami's Banner night on Tuesday :rose2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Two*



Joel said:


> You don't like football (soccer), so I would VETO you straight away.


i'll beat you in fifa for your mod position. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Two*

LeBron's new commercial, I personally love it.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Two*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> If he's injured, all they have to do is just say he;s ready to go and sit out :kobe


He has to pass a physical examination I believe.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*






Bill and Jalen have ranked the Heat as the second best team this year. They only have one video left of their preview before tomorrow, the Chicago Bulls. :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

:rose1

Love these vids :mark:


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

http://y.ahoo.it/O5g21cKc

join that nba fantasy league! need a league before the season starts and i hate every other h2h points league's scoring systems. draft in 9 and a half hours. scoring is simple but i like it and h2h pts is da best.

(im trying to spam as little as possible and have limited myself to two threads )


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

The Bulls as they're currently built aren't the best regular season team in the NBA. Their bench is worse than last year by far. If they traded for Horford and kept Noah, then I could see them being #1, but I don't remember if Simmons hinted at that in the ATL piece or if it was just somewhere else. He's building his own little world for trades that haven't happened and ranking teams as such.

I agree the Heat will take a step back though, just think Indiana is better than Chicago.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

Spurs are #1.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

Spurs aren't #1 because eventually "Never count out San Antonio" becomes "Wait, how old are these guys again?"

This is definitely Timmy's last season.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

You think Duncan can make a good coach once Pop retires? He's pretty much the On-floor coach, and he has his own school for big men. I'm sure he and Manu can make a good coach(I hear Manu was a coach for the summer league, or somewhere else)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Danny Granger will miss the first 3 weeks of the season with a calf injury.

And as far as the Bulls go, yeah their bench isn't as good as it was in previous seasons but I think that's offset with them having by far their best starting lineup since Jordan retired


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*



Notorious said:


> Danny Granger will miss the first 3 weeks of the season with a calf injury.
> 
> And as far as the Bulls go, yeah their bench isn't as good as it was in previous seasons but I think that's offset with them having by far their best starting lineup since Jordan retired
> 
> ...


Thibs though needs to stop riding the starting line-up like Dusty Baker rides starting pitchers. Let them rest every now and then, the last thing we need is players hurt right before the playoffs again


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*



Notorious said:


> *Danny Granger will miss the first 3 weeks of the season* with a calf injury.
> 
> And as far as the Bulls go, yeah their bench isn't as good as it was in previous seasons but I think that's offset with them having by far their best starting lineup since Jordan retired
> 
> ...





This seems like a repeating story every year. All we see is Granger on the injury report.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

CAN'T WAIT FOR TOMORROW :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

The NBA knows what's up, having Orlando tip off the NBA season. :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

WWF said:


> The NBA knows what's up, having Orlando tip off the NBA season. :mark:


Oladipo's NBA debut & return to Indiana > Bulls vs. Heat and those two irrelevant LA teams


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

Do you want to give up on our ROY bet? Vitor is going to start over Kelly, and really your only chance was if Kelly started and balled his ass off. 

Also, is Vitor Fab Melo's slightly less hideous cousin?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

WWF said:


> Do you want to give up on our ROY bet? Vitor is going to start over Kelly, and really your only chance was if Kelly started and balled his ass off.
> 
> Also, is Vitor Fab Melo's slightly less hideous cousin?


Yeah there's no chance I'll win if Olynyk isn't a starter.


Anyway, UNCLE DREW PART 3 is out :mark: :mark: :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

No Tobias tomorrow. :mcgee1

BUT HE'S SO EXCITING TO WATCH


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

I'm disappointed in humanity that Pacers/Heat and Spurs/Memphis or OKC isnt the double header to start the season on TNT tomorrow night...So much Injustice


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

Uncle Drew part 3 :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

The guy at 3:12 :lol That was just sad


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> I'm disappointed in humanity that Pacers/Heat and Spurs/Memphis or OKC isnt the double header to start the season on TNT tomorrow night...So much Injustice


Are the Pacers even on the Christmas lineup? Smh.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

Can we fast-forward 24 hours, plz? Today feels like a waste of a day; it's a Basketball cocktease.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

Agreed.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

I legit lol'd @ MAGIC's sig. :ti


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

#COUNTONKOBE

#NEVERLETSYOUDOWN

#WARRIOR

#VINO

#KOBE

#PSYCHLIKESIG

#CAPLOCKS

#HASHTAGS

#THISISNTWITTER

:kobe3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

Mine's better, brah


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

You know what else can't be used to describe Oladipo? Champion. Talented. Skilled. Capable of playing basketball at a professional level. :kobe8


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*



Dragonballfan said:


> Thibs though needs to stop riding the starting line-up like Dusty Baker rides starting pitchers. Let them rest every now and then, the last thing we need is players hurt right before the playoffs again


Agreed.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

So guys predictions for opening night?

For me I'll go:
Pacers over Magic by double digits
Bulls over Heat
Clippers over Lakers by double digits


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

Magic beat Pacers - OLADIPO gets 17/6/4 in his NBA debut/return to Indiana
Bulls over Heat - Rose gets 34/4/7 in his return
Clippers over Lakers - I don't care enough to give a prediction, lel.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

I'm on teamworkonline, the site basically helps get a job related to sports, and I came across this gem from the 76ers:



> *LOOKING FOR PLAYER DEVELOPMENT STAFF*, PHILADELPHIA 76ERS
> 
> The Philadelphia 76ers are looking to add a talented new member to the team. This person will work intimately with the coaching staff and front office. The candidate should have experience helping players improve. Physical ability to assist during practice is required. A background in coaching is desirable as is experience working with collegiate or professional players. We are looking for strong communicators with a passion for teaching.
> 
> ...


I'm about to apply. You're looking at the new 76ers assistant coach guys :dance


----------



## 2cents (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

Why do people automatically assume Bulls are going to win just because they are going to take the game more seriously than the Heat? Even in other forums people are saying Bulls are gonna take it to the champs.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

STEVE NASH is gonna put up 17 and 10 with 50% FG and 40% 3P.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Champ said:


> 31 year old dwight after his first game with durant
> 
> "i need more touches"


Raptors suck loser


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*



2cents said:


> Why do people automatically assume Bulls are going to win just because they are going to take the game more seriously than the Heat? Even in other forums people are saying Bulls are gonna take it to the champs.


Well the Bulls have always done well against the Heat in the regular season, I'm also assuming people are giving us more credit after we ended their winning streak last year with half our team injured as well :cool2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

You don't think the Heat will be coming out wanting to make a statement and smackdown the Bulls? I think that's more likely. The Heat are gonna coast and win like 50 games, but are going to show up for the big games.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

just hours away...:moyes1

Pacers win by 12
Heat by 6 (Bron Bron ain't gonna let the Bulls ruin his ring ceremony)
Clips by 10


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

IT'S FUCKIN' CHRISTMAS


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

An unnamed NBA GM admits to tanking this season. 



> OUR TEAM ISN'T good enough to win and we know it. So this season we want to develop and evaluate our young players, let them learn from their mistakes -- and get us in position to grab a great player. The best way for us to do that is to lose a lot of games. This draft is loaded. There are potential All-Stars at the top, maybe even franchise changers. Sometimes my job is to understand the value of losing.
> 
> I know that sounds crazy, but if you're an NBA general manager like me, the last place you want to be is in the middle. There are only two outcomes there: Either make the playoffs and be first-round fodder for one of the premier teams or miss the playoffs and pick somewhere around 11th to 14th in the draft. Either way, the odds are that you stay in that middle range. It's a recipe for disaster.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9893551/anonymous-nba-gm-why-team-tank-season-espn-magazine

Immediately thought this was Hinkie until the last paragraph.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I can't change the title from my phone 

GAMES OF BASKATBALL THAT CONTRIBUTE TO THE STANDINGS FOR THE EIGHTY-TWO GAME SEASON ARE BEING PLAYED TODAY ON BASKETBALL COURTS IN THREE CITIES IN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA OH MY GOD AND BABY JESUS :mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

SO CLOSE :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

THE FUCKING WAIT IS KILLING ME


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

I HAVE TO WAIT A WHOLE EXTRA DAY JUST TO SEE THE GOAT DIRK PERFORM. FUCK.

http://www.slamonline.com/online/me...witzki-asks-do-you-think-im-done-in-ad-video/

:mark:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



bw281 said:


> Raptors suck loser


i'm a winner, but nice thread contribution GEEK.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

omg 7 hours, 8 minutes until MAGIC.

*Edit:* MB, I can't count. 6 HOURS. :mark:


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

Can't wait! Not to mention the return of dat TNT crew! :barkley :shaq


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: Powder*



Champ said:


> i'm a winner, but nice thread contribution GEEK.


He's kinda right though when was the last time Toronto was favored to win anything :hmm:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

Jared Sullinger suspended for the 1st game of the season due to his offseason arrest.

Oh god this means more minutes for Bass & Humphries.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

^ That means more Kelly. Stop disrespecting him.

I got Indy, Miami and the Clips in tonights games. I have Rose in fantasy though, so im hoping for( and halfway expecting) a huge performance in his return.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*



Chip Kelly said:


> ^ That means more Kelly. Stop disrespecting him.
> 
> I got Indy, Miami and the Clips in tonights games. I have Rose in fantasy though, so im hoping for( and halfway expecting) a huge performance in his return.


I have no need to say that for Kelly because he'll get his regardless. Thought you would know this CHIP.


----------



## law_1990 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

Team related sig, check. 
Sleeping pattern fucked up, check.
Waiting for sky to show the first game(s) of the season, Che- oh...bama2

Shitty livestreams it is.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*



Notorious said:


> I have no need to say that for Kelly because he'll get his regardless. Thought you would know this CHIP.


Just making sure, seeing as how im the biggest Boston Celynyks fan around here i feel the need to keep you in check.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

DIRK WILL NEVER LEAVE MY SIG. 

C'MON DIRK. CARRY A BUNCH OF CARCASSES TO THE FINALS AGAIN~!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

Dirk/Calderon/Monta?

DAT DEFENSE


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*



WWF said:


> Dirk/Calderon/Monta?
> 
> DAT DEFENSE


:jose


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

Opening Night baby :mark: LETS GO KNICKS

I just read that article of the anonymous GM, legit though it was Phlliy until the last paragraph, wonder who it is, Orlando ?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

NBA IS BACK :mark:

But my wifi is WOAT so I probably won't be able to watch it. :jose

And even if my wifi is GOAT, I have an exam tomorrow. :jose :jose


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

Fuck exams. The NBA is back. That should take precedence over life.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*



redskins25 said:


> Opening Night baby :mark: LETS GO KNICKS
> 
> I just read that article of the anonymous GM, legit though it was Phlliy until the last paragraph, wonder who it is, Orlando ?


I think it's Phoenix. I think what gave it away was the part about trading away vets for young players and picks.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

Is League Pass free for a week for everyone, or do you have to pay for the full membership, but get this week for free?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

League Pass is free for from opening night to November 5th for everyone. You can buy it before then but yeah it's available to everyone.

They usually do this every year. The 1st week is a free preview but then after that you'll have to pay if you want to have it for the whole season. It's worth it though.

I usually don't buy it until after the free preview has passed.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*



Notorious said:


> I think it's Phoenix. I think what gave it away was the part about trading away vets for young players and picks.


Yea probaly right, although I dont see Gortat and Beasley as "vets who give best chance to win now" :lmao. Good Lord I remember the mid-00s when Phoenix was SOO fucking good, they were right about Amare unfortunately though

I never understood why free agents don't like it there, nice city and isn't the medical staff miracle workers ? and they had Nash still


Yea league pass preview is for everyone and its starts today until like nov 5 I think


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*



redskins25 said:


> Yea probaly right, although I dont see Gortat and Beasley as "vets who give best chance to win now" :lmao. Good Lord I remember the mid-00s when Phoenix was SOO fucking good, they were right about Amare unfortunately though
> 
> I never understood why free agents don't like it there, nice city and isn't the medical staff miracle workers ? and they had Nash still
> 
> ...


They didn't trade Beasley, they cut him :lol

They traded Gortat, they traded Scola, they traded Dudley and they traded someone else I think.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*



WWF said:


> Dirk/Calderon/Monta?
> 
> DAT DEFENSE


If Dalembert can stay healthy and keep his fouls down, he is gonna put up huge defensive #'s this year. He's gonna be a real key for them with how weak their perimeter d is(outside of marion, whos getting pretty old).


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

Dalembert isn't Dwight, brah. Dwight singlehandedly made Orlando a top 3 defensive team, if not #1, for years. Dalembert, while good defensively, isn't going to have a huge impact on their defense. He doesn't have the sort of range or athleticism to make them a great defensive team. He should get his career averages pretty easily, tho.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*



Notorious said:


> I usually don't buy it until after the free preview has passed.


Me too. Can't wait for League Pass. :mark:



WWF said:


> Dalembert isn't Dwight, brah. Dwight singlehandedly made Orlando a top 3 defensive team, if not #1, for years. Dalembert, while good defensively, isn't going to have a huge impact on their defense. He doesn't have the sort of range or athleticism to make them a great defensive team. He should get his career averages pretty easily, tho.


Yeah, pretty much this. I don't expect Dalembert to even come close to what Chandler was for us, but anything is better than what we had last year.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

Go Bulls! :rose2 :noah


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

I dont think he's gonna be a DPOY candidate or anything but he's a really good shotblocker and he's gonna have lotsa chances with Calderon and Ellis basically laying out a red carpet to the lane every night.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

Yeah, I get that, but he's not going to be a guy like Dwight who can get off of his man and get over to contest any shot he wants. He just can't do that. Plus, he's not even going to get 30 MPG, so I don't know how much of an effect he'll really have.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

@ Chip :lmao that last part is so true. :jose

I'm concerned about Ellis' shot attempts/selection. He has already shown that he'll have the most attempts/game for the team, which is a crying shame considering it's a much lower % than Dirk, who is still leaps and bounds the best player on the team. Sigh.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

Monta even said that he was passing too much in the preseason. BE SCARED, TLK. BE VERY SCARED.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

oh Christ :lmao

FUCK


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

This thread is going to explode during Bulls/Heat


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

Nah, the chatbox is.

Mavs fired their GM, after hiring him just 3 months ago. :ti


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

:StephenA2


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

"lmao just saw it on ESPN, You have to feel bad for the mavs ( not really much worse off teams) They really thought they were getting D Will and Howard


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

:jose:jose:jose:jose


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

Nick Young going for 82 points tonight. BELIEVE DAT.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

Less than 2 hours :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

1 hour until OLADIPO, fellas. pepper your angus


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

Probably gonna stream the OLADIPO game if I don't end up falling asleep (stayed up late to write an essay and then woke up early).


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*



WWF said:


> 1 hour until NICHOLSON, fellas. pepper your angus


fixed :side:


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*



redskins25 said:


> Yea probaly right, although I dont see Gortat and Beasley as "vets who give best chance to win now" :lmao. Good Lord I remember the mid-00s when Phoenix was SOO fucking good, they were right about Amare unfortunately though
> 
> I never understood why free agents don't like it there, nice city and isn't the medical staff miracle workers ? and they had Nash still
> 
> ...


Robert Sarver was a cheap POS who screwed Nash over when he was in his prime. Fuck him.

Oh, and other than BULLS/HEAT and OLADIPO, I'm looking forward to Kobe giving the GLARE~! to Nick Young :mark: :kobe2


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

Awaiting the disappointment in Miami fans when Rose comes back to a victory :bron3


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

who do the magic play ?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

Indy


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

Indiana. Victor returning home to SHUT DOWN Paul George.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

Magic Over Pacers (Upset)
Bulls over Heat (Close game)
Clippers over Lakers (Blow-out):deandre


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

ESPN airing a segment from the TNT crew? Odd. Wonder if there's some sort of collaboration in the works.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

I got

Pacers over Magic (Surprising Close)
Heat over Chicago (Close)
Clippers over Lakers (Fucking ugly)


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

http://bigstory.ap.org/article/76ers-not-bargain-even-9999-1-odds



> "It was the highest number our computers would let us put in"


:ti


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*



Jäger said:


> http://bigstory.ap.org/article/76ers-not-bargain-even-9999-1-odds
> 
> 
> 
> :ti


Damn is this team that bad? Even da Bobcats didn't have odds that big :ti


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

Got 

Bulls over heat ( Rose is here to show the world)
indy over magic 
Clippers over Lakers ( This game will be close)


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

Here we go. :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

I want the Bulls to win tonight but I think Miami takes the first matchup of the season.

Pacers over Magic

Clippers over Lakers.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*

The fuck!? There's only 3 games tonight and I cannot find the Magic/Pacer game.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

i aint see no damn free league pass up in this bitch.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Barkley :burieding the New Orleans' new name. 

"I ain't saying that stupid nickname!" :lmao


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Not finding the free league pass either, the TNT crew jsut got me soo hyped for the season, and Now HEAT-loving Stern is killing it


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

yeaaaaaaaaaaaa boi i found the pacers - magic game. fuck you heat ceremony! :flip


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

New season! :mark:

Lets go Bulls! :rose2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Heat with their WOAT PA announcer.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Geez, Hibbert with 12 rebounds already and there is still 10 minutes left in the second quarter.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

And there goes andrew nicholson being picked up in every fantasy league around the world.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

you .....s jelly of DAT NICHOLSON?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

*HEAT IN 5*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Rose already 1st T.O


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Dat bullz d


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Good start so far. I wish Jimmy didn't have two fouls already though.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

I was feeling that Lebron comercial lol


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Damn can we get some shots in, shitty bench play fpalm


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Derrick Rose fell to Cole's movement... How...


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

And that's why I'm not quite ready to say Chicago will win the East. 3 years ago Miami beat them 4-1 and I think Miami improved even more than Chicago in that time. Bench play is the difference. Miami is really deep.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Heat look pretty fluid out there. I'll give the Bulls a few weeks to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

This pacer/magic is way better that the other game soo far

Edit: Pacers are pulling away


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Did not see the bulls catchin it like this :woolcock


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

"Hey people in New York, if you wanna see the playoffs you better get to Brooklyn" :barkley


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Off-season: One*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> You don't think the Heat will be coming out wanting to make a statement and smackdown the Bulls? I think that's more likely. The Heat are gonna coast and win like 50 games, but are going to show up for the big games.


Thought so :kobe4


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Every time we gain some momentum they make a bs call (or no call) & put us back in a hole.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

i wish the celtics played the bulls on opening night.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Teams that devote as much of their cap space for 3 guys as Miami did have no right to be as deep as the Heat are.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

If people want to take less money to chase a championship, they should be allowed too, otherwise we should just get rid of free agency and go back to how it was when teams permanently held players rights.


----------



## 2cents (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Don't think Rose is rusty. He doesn't mesh well with his teammates.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

That was a ballsy shot by Battier. Game was never in doubt but Butler playing hard the entire game is the reason that the final score is as close as it was.


----------



## 2cents (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

If Bulls wanna challenge the heat again, they gotta get Nate back via Derrick Rose trade.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

At least the Bulls fought back to the very end. Boozer and Butler did really well and that helped us fought back. Rose may be a bit rusty but I expect he'll be back to form in the coming games. The turnovers and the missed shots boned us though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

The Bulls were +7 outside of the 2nd quarter. That's what really did them in. That awful 2nd quarter. Deng & Butler sitting most of the quarter out due to foul trouble and then Thibs keeping Rose & Noah out for like half the quarter.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*



2cents said:


> If Bulls wanna challenge the heat again, they gotta get Nate back via Derrick Rose trade.


:lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

The Bulls have no size to pound the heat inside. Sure Rose is an athletic freak but when you're playing against the heat and Lebron who is the most athletic in the league the addition doesn't do much for them.

The early fouls Butler and Deng hurt us in the first half and the Heat really pulled away. I didn't see the Bulls coming back after half time but they gave it a shot. There needs to be more games played between them all to build the chemistry. 

Rose played well but that's not the issue is obviously our lack of scoring when Rose is off the court. At least Boozer produced.

Edit: I mean more games between the Bulls players. Not Bulls/Heat.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Tough listen. :shaq

Anyways, gonna need to buy some sunglasses to be able to watch Boozer hold up dat shiny MVP trophy next to his shiny head.


----------



## 2cents (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Really hate how passive Nash had become.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

REDICK!


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

JJ is so hot. He's the only reason I waste time watching the Clippers.

:angel


----------



## 2cents (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Lakers offense is basically Gasol iso.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Looks like we're in let Pau increase his trade value time. I wonder what team will pull the trigger.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Xavier Henry with that dunk!!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Hate watching Nick Young already, gonna be a long season.

MVPAU performing though.


----------



## 2cents (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Reddick is going to be the Clips leading scorer by the season's end.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*





:lmao


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Okay, definitely took a nap. Any Kobe glares to Nick Young from the bench?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*










Too early to be doing this Rose :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Apparently Westbrook's recovery from surgery is going really great and he could return in two weeks. Which is obviously huge for the Thunder.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

This Laker team is looking good


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Bench is dominating and I'm liking how Farmar plays in this system. He's far better in this than the triangle.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Aren't the Clippers suppose to be good? What the hell is going on!? I still think the Clippers need to trade Griffin before everyone realizes that he's overrated as hell.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

:lol 
:lol 
:lol 
:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol

*O*

:lol 
:lol 
:lol 
:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol

CLIPS


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Eh I'm interested in seeing how Durant plays without Westbrook and whether or not he can step up and carry the team without him. Obviously we saw what happened in the playoffs, but that was against a defensively stout Grizzlie team playing some really good basketball. Nonetheless, I'm rooting for the Thunder. Hopefully it's KD's year.


----------



## 2cents (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Time for the Lakers to look to the future and amnesty Kobe. Let Lebron gift him his 6th and 7th ring. This team has huge potential.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Almost forgot what it felt like to have a good, young and athletic bench. Xavier Henry, Farmer and Jordan Hill! :


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

It pains me seeing Steve Nash play this poorly. It was only two years ago that he led the league in total assists and shot close to 50/40/90 

PHX season opener tomorrow :mark: DRAGIC. BLEDSOE. RIGGIN' FOR WIGGINS.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*



2cents said:


> Time for the Lakers to look to the future and amnesty Kobe. Let Lebron gift him his 6th and 7th ring. This team has huge potential.


A: The Lakers have already used their one time amnesty clause on MWP.

B: Kobe's huge number on the books won't be a problem after this season. This will be the last year of him being the highest paid player in the league. Most of their team are on 1 year contracts at this point and they will have loads of cap space next summer. If/when they do re-sign Kobe, it won't be to a deal that screws up their cap space. Look for them to make some big splash signings next year.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

I wouldn't say that I'm expecting Carmelo to go to LA in the offseason, but I certainly wouldn't be surprised. I don't see LeBron going anywhere though.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*



PGSucks said:


> I wouldn't say that I'm expecting Carmelo to go to LA in the offseason, but I certainly wouldn't be surprised.


Kobe and Melo on the same team? Did I miss the rule change where the Lakers get two basketballs now?



PGSucks said:


> I don't see LeBron going anywhere though.


I could see him going to play with the best PG in the league... the one at the place he left.

If he does stay in Miami, there will have to be some major changes. He'd rather leave and go to a ready built team than stay on one and rebuild.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Yeah, NOLA and NYK is testing the new Lakers rule this year.

Carmelo to the Lakers ain't happening, I trust Jalen Rose's opinion there.

And Kyries is maybe the 5th best PG behind Paul, Curry, Rubio, and Wall.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*



Myst said:


> Almost forgot what it felt like to have a good, young and athletic bench. *Xavier Henry*, Farmer and Jordan Hill! :


One of those underrated signings that could really pay off. I liked Henry alot coming out of Kansas. I feel like he never got a chance in MEM and NOLA. Hoping Toure Murray and Jeremy Tyler turn out that way for us.



PGSucks said:


> *I wouldn't say that I'm expecting Carmelo to go to LA in the offseason, but I certainly wouldn't be surprised.* I don't see LeBron going anywhere though.


He's not going anywhere for two reasons:

We've only got possibly 4 contracts on the books after next season: JR (I expect him to pick up his option), Felton (same as JR), Shump (I'm assuming we re-sign him) and THJr. 

He wants his Kobe-max.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*



Tater said:


> I could see him going to play with the best PG in the league... the one at the place he left.
> 
> If he does stay in Miami, there will have to be some major changes. He'd rather leave and go to a ready built team than stay on one and rebuild.


Cleveland is still rebuilding though


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Nah Cleveland's aiming for the playoffs this year. I think they're done trying to rebuild. Hell they've had like 7 1st round picks over the last 3 years with 4 of them being top 5 picks. As long as the Cavs stay healthy, I don't see them missing the playoffs. Too much talent. But when your three best players are Kyrie, Bynum and Varejao, the odds of the team staying healthy aren't high at all.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*



Tater said:


> I could see him going to play with the best PG in the league... the one at the place he left.


Slow down there, fella.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*



HeatWave said:


> Cleveland is still rebuilding though





Notorious said:


> Nah Cleveland's aiming for the playoffs this year. I think they're done trying to rebuild. Hell they've had like 7 1st round picks over the last 3 years with 4 of them being top 5 picks. As long as the Cavs stay healthy, I don't see them missing the playoffs. Too much talent. But when your three best players are Kyrie, Bynum and Varejao, the odds of the team staying healthy aren't high at all.


Yeah, them going out and spending money on JJack and taking the risk on Bynum means they're done trying to rebuild imo. Even without Bynum, I think they'll get into the playoffs, but if they can get even 80% of the Bynum of old, that's a good team and>>>>>>than the teams LBJ had in CLE. Him going back to there is def a strong possibility.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Redick :mark:

DIRK TONIGHT :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Yeah, NOLA and NYK is testing the new Lakers rule this year.
> 
> Carmelo to the Lakers ain't happening, I trust Jalen Rose's opinion there.
> 
> And Kyries is maybe the 5th best PG behind Paul, Curry, Rubio, and Wall.


Westbrook? Rose? Parker?

and I'd put Uncle Drew ahead of Wall.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

FUCK ROSE


CHALMERS>>>>>>>


LAKERS


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*



abrown0718 said:


> Yeah, them going out and spending money on JJack and taking the risk on Bynum means they're done trying to rebuild imo. Even without Bynum, I think they'll get into the playoffs, but if they can get even 80% of the Bynum of old, that's a good team and>>>>>>than the teams LBJ had in CLE. Him going back to there is def a strong possibility.


As much as I'd like to see it happen, I just don't see LeBron leaving Miami.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*






:lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

rose is garbage. :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Geeze, when I saw that :allen1


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

It's only been one night dudes, chill.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Rose should just retire. Getting crossed up like that, plus having a terrible game in general? RIP


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*



Chismo said:


> It's only been one night dudes, chill.


It's like this every year. Overreactions based on the first game of the season.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

I'm not jumping to any conclusions about Rose. I just thought NORRIS aka WALDO GERALDO FALDO destroyed him there.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*



Notorious said:


> It's like this every year. Overreactions based on the first game of the season.


Rose isn't the same player, bro. It's clear.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*



Notorious said:


> It's like this every year. Overreactions based on the first game of the season.


OMG did you see the Lakers?! They had SEVEN players in double digit scoring! Their _*incredible*_ bench put up 76 points! Dude, when Kobe gets back, this team will be UNSTOPPABLE! 73 wins or better and a 6th title for Kobe incoming!

:troll


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Rose didn't get destroyed. He got crossed hard, but he tripped on birdman's feet


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

To be fair that bench was impressive. Consistency might be an issue, but when was the last time a Laker bench scored that many points?

edit I was exaggerating. I know he tripped on Birdman.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Norris got him good on that play, yeah. Admittedly Rose played much worse than I expected him to, but at the same time it's not like I thought he was gonna go off for 40 in his comeback game. As far as the actual games went Boozer, Butler & Taj were the only Bulls that really had decent games. The Heat's starters weren't that great either it's just the Heat's bench got hot which led to the amazing 2nd quarter run that the Bulls couldn't recover from. The Bulls actually outscored the Heat outside of that 2nd quarter.

As far as the Clippers-Lakers game went, the Clippers aren't that bad and the Lakers aren't that good. This game meant a lot more to the Lakers than it did the Clippers. I'll agree with Doc Rivers on that. For the whole offseason the Lakers players had to hear about how they'll be terrible this year, how the Clippers are the best team in LA now, how the Clippers would destroy them on opening night, their team was full of nobodies, etc. so they had a chip on their shoulder. Their role players stepped up and played a great game. But they aren't better than the Clippers. They won't finish with a better record than the Clippers. They'll probably still compete for a lower seed. People need to pump the brakes.



WWF said:


> Rose isn't the same player, bro. It's clear.


Yeah man because he had a bad game in his first REAL game in over a year, he's clearly regressed. This is game 1 of 82, Rose and the Bulls will be fine.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*



Notorious said:


> Yeah man because he had a bad game in his first REAL game in over a year, he's clearly regressed. This is game 1 of 82, Rose and the Bulls will be fine.


No excuse, man. He's had a year off, and he supposedly got better during that time by improving his vertical leap & 3-ball. We didn't see that last night, though. He shot horribly from the field, and especially from deep, where he went ONE FOR SEVEN. He's clearly scared and timid; he should take another year off just to be sure that he's 100% ready mentally.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

I was impressed by Boozer last night. There was a time that he had like 20+ of their 40-something points. Deng having like 4 points with both his FG coming late in the game didn't help matters.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*



WWF said:


> No excuse, man. He's had a year off, and he supposedly got better during that time by improving his vertical leap & 3-ball. We didn't see that last night, though. He shot horribly from the field, and especially from deep, where he went ONE FOR SEVEN. He's clearly scared and timid; he should take another year off just to be sure that he's 100% ready mentally.


Bad games happen. LeBron, Wade & Noah didn't have great games either. Rose will be fine.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Not to say that bad games happen, but considering everyone was RAVING about his improved jumper from all his set shots and practice it wasn't on display AT ALL last night. Unless he gets a consistent jumper he will never win more than one game against the heat in the playoffs. They lock down on him way too hard on his drives and he can't find any room.



also noto getting trolled by brandon. :ti


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*



The Lady Killer said:


> To be fair that bench was impressive. Consistency might be an issue, *but when was the last time a Laker bench scored that many points?*


They never had XAVIER DA GOAT before :kobe3



The Lady Killer said:


> I was impressed by Boozer last night. There was a time that he had like 20+ of their 40-something points. Deng having like 4 points with both his FG coming late in the game didn't help matters.


Yeah, Boozer was a man last night. Deng and Rose were terrible, but too bad their bench was fucking trash outside of Gibson.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*



abrown0718 said:


> They never had XAVIER DA GOAT before :kobe3


He was pretty GOAT last night. I'll agree. Does anyone else hate Jodie Meeks? :lmao



> Yeah, Boozer was a man last night. Deng and Rose were terrible, but too bad their bench was fucking trash outside of Gibson.


DUNLEAVY wasn't too shabby imo.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Fuck Meeks, I know its one one game but, I really dont think the lakers will be as bad as everyone thinks they will be. Pau may be soft, but he is very good

Fuck the clippers, You dont win games by dunking only sorry Blake


----------



## law_1990 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

The FUCK clippers? :lol


----------



## 2cents (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

LOL Lakers fluke it out and suddenly they have the best bench in the league :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Let's go SIXERS!!!! 

0-1 TONIGHT BABY!!! :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*






:lmao

Stuff like this is why I'll always like the Mavs.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

^^ they dont have the Juiceman anymore though


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Mayo? I never liked him, anyways. I'm a fan of Dirk/VC/Larkin, and there's nobody that I dislike on that team. Cuban's my favorite owner in Sports, as well. SHARK TANK :mark:


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

LOLOL, never liked the Mavs but that video was funny.

Bought League Pass, yolo. Raptors and Warriors bout to go 1-0 tonight.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*



WWF said:


> :lmao
> 
> Stuff like this is why I'll always like the Mavs.


WTF does Dalembert saying at the end? :lmao


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Yeah, fuck Mayo. 

And that vid brought about a new liking for that song.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

GO, WARRIORS! :mark:


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Remember when OJ Mayo was supposed to be the next Kobe and had MJ like traits


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

netw3rk said it best on Twitter last night.

Is Doc going to ask for them to cover up the scoreboard too? :lmao


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

:lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Bynum has been cleared by medical staff to play today. CAVS GOING TO WIN IT ALL.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Evidence of the Heat taking it easy this regular season: Wade already siting out on back to backs.

Hope Bynum plays. I'll definitely watch the Nets/Cavs game if he plays.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

They're playing the Sixers, man. No reason to panic. He'd probably play if it were against Brooklyn or some other great team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

lel @ Old Man Wade already having "knee soreness"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Val :mark: Olynyk :mark: BUYCKS :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

I wonder if the Sixers will sit Thad Young to counter. LOSE AT ALL COST.

#JONASAURUSREX soon.

Get to the playoffs!


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

val's quest for mvp begins tonight.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

JONAS getting humbled by the VITOR tonight


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

lol @ not using his globally accepted nickname and calling him JONAS.

HERE WO GO. CABBIE WITH THE OPENING VID.

THE ONLY PLACE SUCCESS COMES BEFORE WORK IS IN THE DICTIONARY :mark: :mark:

OPENING NIGHT IN FRONT OF THE BEST FANS ON EARTH.

BIG STARTS HERE. 

WOO BABY.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Can't call him that tonight. He's the OPPOSITION.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Why are you excited, JM? No reason to be excited for the NBA when the Heat have already won the 2014 NBA Championship.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*



JM said:


> lol @ not using his globally accepted nickname and calling him JONAS.


i thought it was jv? anyway, been calling him VAL since he was drafted. NOT GONNA STOP.

VAL4MVP.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Playoffs is enough for this year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*



Champ said:


> i thought it was jv? anyway, been calling him VAL since he was drafted. NOT GONNA STOP.
> 
> VAL4MVP.


It's JONASAURUS REX. 98% of the people on earth use it now. I started it.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

VALANCIU GONNA DO, BROTHER?

Can we start talking about Xavier Henry's MVP campaign yet? :lebron8


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Hour twenty left until DIRK. :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

THE MAN IN THE MIDDLE


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

THE GOAT PBP ANNOUNCER IS BACK


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

I'm pretty sure Vitor Faverani is the illegitimate lovechild of Deron Williams and Kris Humphries.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Sixers up 13-0 on the Heat. :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*



RetepAdam. said:


> I'm pretty sure Vitor Faverani is the illegitimate lovechild of Deron Williams and Kris Humphries.


Hey that's the clown JONASAURUS REX just got to GTFO.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

TONY WROTEN SIGHTING!!! :mark:

21-2 Sixers. :lmao


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*



> Eric Freeman ‏@freemaneric 31s
> 
> The Sixers are SPRINGTIME FOR HITLER. RT @teamziller: Sam Hinkie is breaking into sweats.


Flawless comparison. :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Vitor won't stop shooting. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Vitor might as well retire.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Oh my fucking god, even as a Sixers fan I am in shock.

It's just 1 of 82, and we'll still do terrible this year, but what a great moment of brightness this is.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

The Sixers are somehow shooting 12/15, despite a stretch of action where the best shooter in their backcourt was inarguably Evan Turner (playing alongside MCW and Wroten). :lmao


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Sixers going in!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Landry Fields looks infinitely better to start the season this year.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

<----never jumped out of the driver's seat of the Tony Wroten bandwagon.

Ever.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

The 76ers are doing it wrong. They can't even tank correctly.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

:homer at that Knicks players intro

The new-look garden looks jizzworhthy


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Shane Battier taking a charge = shuffling in front of someone with an open lane to the basket at the very last second and stiffening up/flopping without having feet set in time


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Bynum with 7 early minutes. Rusty offensively but a presence on defense. Jack already making his presence known offensively for the Cavs.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*



The Lady Killer said:


> :lmao


:shaq


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

And the Heat are within one. I like to think the 76ers owner went down to the court and let the team have it for playing so well.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Josh Smith with 4 shots. 3 of them are 3 point shots. That's why you don't want him to be a 3, it's too tempting to him.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*



Ryan McDonough said:


> "The night is darkest just before the dawn," McDonough said. "And I promise you, the dawn is coming."


RYAN MCDONOUGH IS HARVEY DENT :mark:

And I realized today that I'll be missing the Suns game because I have a three hour night class of doom. :ziggler1


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

SIXERS. Carter-Williams!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

:mark: I CAN'T BELIEVE THE SIXERS MIGHT BEAT THE HEAT :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

TURNER BABY. I WENT TO HIGH SCHOOL WITH HIM.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Good on the Sixers!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

:mark: MCWFORROY :mark:

22 points

12 asts

7 rebounds

9 stls

:banderas


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - HEAT IN 5*

Sixers getting fined. They can't be winning games like this. They have a lot of competition in the tanking championship this year. Every game counts. Can't let a game like this turn out like this.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

That MCW line... bama4 :kobe6 :durant3


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

:taker MCW with 2K numbers

still, someone tell the sixers they're doing it wrong


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

inb4 Heats fans "D WADE DIDN'T PLAY THAT'S WHY WE LOST."


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Sidewinder400 said:


> inb4 Heats fans "D WADE DIDN'T PLAY THAT'S WHY WE LOST."


Wade hasnt played in a good 3-4 years man


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Sidewinder400 said:


> inb4 Heats fans "D WADE DIDN'T PLAY THAT'S WHY WE LOST."


Um, Heat fans don't care about that game.

In other news sure glad I tuned into this Nets/Cavs game even though Bynum only played 7 minutes. D-Will apparently isn't completely health either. Oh well.

And Dwight Howard has 20 rebounds with 7 minutes left in 3rd.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

We need a true PG asap.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Terrible management of Derons minutes, play him all 1st half and than zero in the 2nd.

Cavs should be a low playoff seed if healthy. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Never seen so many Sixers fans here before. :kobe


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

olynyk sucks hes softer than tissue paper. 16 minutes and ZERO rebounds.







weak bitch.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Josh Smith seven 3 point attempts.......


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

So happy my Sixers got the win tonight, such fight in the team, can't wait to see how they develop their chemistry this season.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Rose can't make his mark against the heat but Philly can... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Iggy cutting promos like Ric Flair in this bitch


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Still say German Rondo > MCW


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Good Spurs win, they slopped it up a but in the forth but I am liking what I'm seeing from Mills and the new guys.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

#GOSPURSGO

#ONEMORETIME

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

MCW should probably retire. GO OUT ON TOP.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Opening win against The Nets :mark: and Bynum saw some minutes :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

:ti BSPN. The hate is so real










also, my man KILLA KLAY beasting so far


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Great win for the Sixers, horrible loss for Miami. Sometimes you gotta make people famous Undertaker style. Friday night is going to be one helluva game. Especially with the CAVS doing Brooklyn in tonight. Still can't believe Philly cut Khaliff Wyatt but I guess he was taking too many shots and playing too little defense.

Kevin fucking Love though. Game tying three to send the game in to OT and should have gotten an And-1. If the Wolves stay healthy they could be a top 4 seed. Getting Brewer back was big and Kevin Martin had a good game with some big shots. Health is the only thing holding that team back from a good playoff run. Glad that Robbie Hummel made the team too.

Gotta give the Lakers some love for that win last night. Didn't see that coming at all. 

Cousins teaching McGee a lesson at the moment. Jazz hanging tough late with OKC. 

BASKETBALL IS BACK :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Joel Anthony said:


> Great win for the Sixers, horrible loss for Miami. Sometimes you gotta make people famous Undertaker style. Friday night is going to be one helluva game. Especially with the CAVS doing Brooklyn in tonight.
> 
> Kevin fucking Love though. Game tying three to send the game in to OT and should have gotten an And-1. If the Wolves stay healthy they could be a top 4 seed. Getting Brewer back was big and Kevin Martin had a good game with some big shots. Health is the only thing holding that team back from a good playoff run. Glad that Robbie Hummel made the team too.
> 
> ...





For the first month, then when Miami, OKC, Bulls, Spurs all go on a 10+ win streak, we're back to the same as last year....and the year before...and the year before.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Klay Thompson with a killa first half


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Sidewinder400 said:


> For the first month, then when Miami, OKC, Bulls, Spurs all go on a 10+ win streak, we're back to the same as last year....and the year before...and the year before.


JM? Is...Is that you?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Dwight Howard grabbed 26 rebounds tonight..

TWENTY-FUCKING-SIX


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Jeezus, the lakers are getting ran like a track meet :deandre


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Miles. Fucking. Plumlee.

Cousins is unstoppable.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

RIP LAKERS. :curry2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



WWF said:


> JM? Is...Is that you?






Who's JM?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Kings on their way to that #1 seed in the West :bosh2


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

BIG CUZ.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

McGee was shook


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Roger Sterling said:


> RIP LAKERS. :curry2


Surprised people didn't come to this conclusion sooner :kobe2


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

The Warriors gave the Lakers a big ass-whooping tonight.

DAT KLAY THOMPSON


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Joel Anthony said:


> McGee was shook


Mcgee made the :mcgee face early on.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



DARTH COCK said:


> BIG CUZ.


If DCuz can keep his act together this season, I think he has a good shot of being an all-star this year.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Let's just hope McGee got police escorts after the game. I don't want Cousins catching a body this early in the season.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

WARRIORSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Although I still want a good draft pick....

LOLBLAZERS. DAT DRAGIC. DAT BLEDSOE. DAT OVERREACTION AFTER ONE GAME.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Dat piss poor excuse for a opening night crowd.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Zach Harper ensures we'll all never sleep again.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Hopefully, Kam Pashai is right, and Pierre is a friend to all of mankind.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Jäger said:


> Dat piss poor excuse for a opening night crowd.


:lol Attendance has been absolutely awful for Suns home games for years. It even got pretty bad during Nash's last couple of years, despite the fact that some of those offenses were fun to watch.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

MCW had a sweet stat line. 22 points, 12 assists, 7 boards, and 9 steals. I had high hopes, but that was a great opening performance.

But lets start the tanking please. I'm almost fearing that MCW will turn out to be JUST good enough to lead us to an 8th seed and doom us to another mid round draft pick and years of more mediocrity. I want you to be good. Just not this year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Don't worry, I doubt he'll be carrying them to wins in every game. Their game was much like what the Lakers did to the Clippers yesterday.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

The only reason the Lakers won was because of NASH. :troll :kobe3


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

WARRIORS!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


>


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

MCW with the insane debut stat-line, GSW :banderas


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Can the Cavs Make the Playoffs with the Current Roster?*

I think they can with Kyrie Irving, Andrew Bynum, Jarret Jack, you got a one of the top 3 Point guards in the league the 2nd best center and a great scorer and some decent players I'm not saying they'll beat the heat or anything but I could see them at least make the 1st round.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Glad to see my Lakers start the season pretty well And the Cavs look really good this year.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Sidewinder400 said:


> For the first month, then when Miami, OKC, Bulls, Spurs all go on a 10+ win streak, we're back to the same as last year....and the year before...and the year before.


unfortunately this 


I miss the parity in the NBA soo much


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

redskins25 said:


> unfortunately this
> 
> 
> I miss the parity in the NBA soo much


So you were watching the NBA in the 70's? Because that's the only time the NBA ever had parity.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Can the Cavs Make the Playoffs with the Current Roster?*

yes


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

And then I'm questioned why any team should just strive to make the playoffs lulz. 

For any decade at a time, it just ain't yo decade boiiii. what u do.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Dem Cavaliers :mark:

Irving :mark:
Waiters :mark:
Fuck Jack
lolClark
Bennett :mark:
ANDERSON MOTHER FUCKING VAREJAO :mark: :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Cycloneon said:


> Dem Cavaliers :mark:
> 
> Irving :mark:
> Waiters :mark:
> ...


1 win down, 34 more to go...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Dem Spurs :mark:

Tony Fucking Parker :mark:
MANU FUCKING GINOBLI :mark:
KAWH MOTHER FUCKING LEONARD :mark:
Tiago Splitter
TIM DUNCAN DAH GAWWWD THE GOAT THE MAN THE MYTH THE LEGEND :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

DALLAS though, y'all :mark:

DAT DIRK :mark:
DAT MONTA :mark:
DAT VINSANITY :mark:
DAT CALDERON :mark:

DAT GOAT COACH RICK CARLISLE :mark:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

DIRK :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> DALLAS though, y'all :mark:
> 
> DAT DIRK :mark:
> DAT MONTA :mark:
> ...



*THE FUCKING GOAT* :mark: :mark:






:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> Dem Cavaliers :mark:
> 
> Irving :mark:
> Waiters :mark:
> ...


U forgot Bynum


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Raw2003 said:


> U forgot Bynum
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Commentators were like :ti

Also, sometimes I forget that Vince had hair. :bron2


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

SO many good games happened last night and more still to come, was so hard keeping up with every game yesterday.

This season should be good, I feel many teams improved, Wizards, Cavs, Pistons, Pelicans, Mavs, Wolves, Balzers new bench, maybe even Raptors, than you have top teams that improved, Rockets gaining Howard, Rose back with Bulls, Nets new additions, Warriors should be better. Pacer continue to get better

Looks like their are gonna be some nice rookies this year to. and than this upcoming draft :yum:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

I'm really happy with how the Mavs looked on offense last night. If Monta can a be consistent 20+ scorer while shooting a decent % then I'm all for it. Dirk didn't get many shots but he's always consistent. Calderon didn't provide much on offense as far as scoring is concerned, but the high assists are a welcomed development. Bench was solid - VC and Blair were great. I was a little concerned about their defense at times, but that's to be expected with so many new faces (who aren't really known for their defensive prowess anyway). Good start to the season imo. Much better than I would've thought.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

I'd expect more 5/17 shooting nights than 11/17, TLK. Still though, he was fantastic last night, aside from the 7 turnovers.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

That's kinda what I'm afraid of, unfortunately. The TOs were also worrisome.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

A page late but whatevs

DEM KNICKS :mark:

DAT MELO :mark:
DAT CHANDLER :mark:
DAT SHUMP :mark:
DAT JR :mark:

WOODY


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



redskins25 said:


> A page late but whatevs
> 
> DEM KNICKS :mark:
> 
> ...


Almost blowing it had me pissed (though nothing seems like it will be a consistent issue...

But dat 1st half was beautiful 

:clap :mark:


----------



## 2cents (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Was so disappointed with Brooklyn last night. Just jumped on the bandwagon and i was so hyped for the debut. Maybe I'll hop off for a while (unless they beat Miami tomorrow). fpalm


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


>


Dude was a beast against the nets


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

2cents said:


> Was so disappointed with Brooklyn last night. Just jumped on the bandwagon and i was so hyped for the debut. Maybe I'll hop off for a while (unless they beat Miami tomorrow). fpalm


Once Deron gets off his minute restrictions which should be by Monday their gonna be a problem. Stayyyyyyy

Plus AK47 comes back tomorrow

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

His minutes restriction is supposed to be lifted Sunday against Orlando. Bad choice, man. Bad choice. Deron'll be EXPOSED by OLADIPO.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

WWF said:


> His minutes restriction is supposed to be lifted Sunday against Orlando. Bad choice, man. Bad choice. Deron'll be EXPOSED by OLADIPO.


The bigger you are the better you should play against DWill so Oladipo could play good.
Nelson move to the 2 spot?. 

Ill be worried about Vucevic definitely.

DWills assist numbers this year are gonna be >

Had 9 last night in limited action.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



WWF said:


> His minutes restriction is supposed to be lifted Sunday against Orlando. Bad choice, man. Bad choice. Deron'll be EXPOSED by OLADIPO.


:lmao

I think Oladipo just got stuffed by Roy Hibbert again.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Xile44 said:


> The bigger you are the better you should play against DWill so Oladipo could play good.
> Nelson move to the 2 spot?.
> 
> Ill be worried about Vucevic definitely.
> ...


Oladipo's main assets are his defense and driving ability, so I can see him giving Deron trouble. We'll see, though. I don't honestly expect Orlando to win this game. 

When Jameer & Victor are in, they seem to split time at the point. When Jameer is out, though, it's generally Oladipo running the point.



RetepAdam. said:


> :lmao
> 
> I think Oladipo just got stuffed by Roy Hibbert again.


You seriously trying to hate on the greatness that is OLADIPO?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

How did everyone for about DEM ROCKETZ! :mark:

DaGOAT HOWARD! :mark:
DA BEARD! :mark:
PANTY DROPPA PARSONS! :mark:
ASIK DA BEAST! :mark:

and 

Jeremy Lin.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

lel @ all of you LOSERS

Hardaway Jr. would be the perfect player on the Lakers. Dude might lead the league in scoring if he were on the Lakers.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Rose struggling 2-11.

I can't wait to see the Carmelo/JR/Artest combination. So many ill-advised to be taken.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Stall_19 said:


> Rose struggling 2-11.
> 
> I can't wait to see the Carmelo/JR/Artest combination. So many ill-advised to be taken.


Damn rose is playing pretty badly, where is that beast from the preseason


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Rose with that clutch shot :rose2


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Rose kinda owed it to them for playing like crap down the stretch before that shot.

And Carmelo's shot was so bad. No movement at all. Just shoot with someone in his face? Is that really the play they drew up?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Rose FTW!!! Guess who's still got it :rose2


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Stall_19 said:


> Rose kinda owed it to them for playing like crap down the stretch before that shot.
> 
> *And Carmelo's shot was so bad. No movement at all. Just shoot with someone in his face? Is that really the play they drew up?*


mr. potato head is a garbage ass coach. I knew he was just gonna call iso-Melo at the top of the key, but that shot's on Melo too. You have to look for a better shot than that. I mean, you don't even *try* to get some separation?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Damn, Griffin goin' off on the Warriors with three straight dunks.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*









FIRST PLACE SUNS. :axel :durant3 :hhh2


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*






The return of Shaqtin a Fool.

Oh Javale.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



PGSucks said:


> FIRST PLACE SUNS. :axel :durant3 :hhh2


Screw that how about the FIRST PLACE KINGS. :durant


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Last time Nets beat the Heat they were 12-70.

D Will will be on a limit, AK is back. 

Nets probably gonna start 0-2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*






Damn on two defenders holy fuck Rose. And Spike Lee's face afterwards :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

CURRY :mark:

REDICK :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Just walked by the new Bill Russell statue. Was crowded with people so couldn't take a picture and I was in a rush. Will take one next time.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



abrown0718 said:


> mr. potato head is a garbage ass coach. I knew he was just gonna call iso-Melo at the top of the key, but that shot's on Melo too. You have to look for a better shot than that. I mean, you don't even *try* to get some separation?


I actually thought Deng gave him too much space. Melo had a good look, he just... missed it.



Dragonballfan said:


> Damn on two defenders holy fuck Rose. And Spike Lee's face afterwards :lmao :lmao


I was rolling when I saw Spikes face.

:ti


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

If the the Sixers are 2-0 after tonight...I don't know if I should feel happy or like "TANK TANK TANK, STOP WINNING"

DAT MCW :mark:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

so according to marc stein everyone on our team is on the table except for val..

fuck it, tank for wiggins.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

BUT TANKING IS STUPID!

























:kobe8


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

But I thought you would never support tanking?

Should've listened to me and Brandon brah. Tried to tell you Raptor fans the TRUTH.

Gay and Lowry will both be gone by the deadline. Maybe DeRozan too.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

that was clearly sarcasm. i'm just surprised that quote came out one game into the season. it's not like they started 0-10 or something.

if anyone's available i'm guessing they'll just try to trade for a lottery pick then tank and try to land a second.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Champ said:


> that was clearly sarcasm. i'm just surprised that quote came out one game into the season. it's not like they started 0-10 or something.


Because Ujiri isn't a moron, he knows just like most rational people realize that the Raptors as currently constructed are a 1st round exit at best. Not only that but he has to fix the mess that BC left. Getting rid of Bargnani was the 1st step. Gay is probably next. Tanking isn't a bad option for THIS draft, since this draft is projected to be one of the best ever and the top 8 or so is filled with guys who could be potential franchise players.

But Ujiri knows what he's doing, Raptors will be fine. Doubt he'll do anything to monumentally screw up the franchise like BC.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Doesn't take half of a season to know that finishing .500 is going to help the team at all.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

he's a total psychic bro. he knows they're going to be 21-21 or worse by mid season after winning the first game of his season.



Notorious said:


> he knows just like most rational people


who was irrational about them? did someone say they'd win the title this year?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Champ said:


> he's a total psychic bro. he knows they're going to be 21-21 or worse by mid season after winning the first game of his season.
> 
> 
> 
> who was irrational about them? did someone say they'd win the title this year?


Rational as in aware the Raptors won't do anything of note with the core they have.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

that's not rational though because anything can happen in sports rite


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

How bout a sig bet. I win if the Raptors don't make it past the 1st round or miss the playoffs (In which both cases they wouldn't make it past the 1st) and you win if they do.

Since ANYTHING CAN HAPPEN and you're so confident in your team.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

dat Raps trollin, doe...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

you're getting a little too worked up over this notorious, calm down. all i said was anything can happen in sports. is that true or is that false? if not then shame on those irrational '04 piston fans.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Champ said:


> you're getting too worked up notorious, calm down. all i said was anything can happen in sports. is that true or is that false? if not then shame on those irrational '04 piston fans.


I'm not worked up brother :drake1

The Pistons were contenders brah. They had the 2nd best record in the East that year and while people love to hype how they had no superstar you could argue they had a top 5 player at each position (At that time of course) and they had one of the better coaches in NBA history.

I don't know why you bring up the Pistons considering they were significantly better than the Raptors are.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

The Raptors have to be careful in trying to trade to tank, because if they trade lowry BUYCKS is gonna get minutes. And theyre not losing if BUYCKS is playing.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



WWF said:


>


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Chip Kelly said:


> The Raptors have to be careful in trying to trade to tank, because if they trade lowry BUYCKS is gonna get minutes. And theyre not losing if BUYCKS is playing.


:drake1


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Fuckin' NOTO, you got me using a smiley that's not Kobe, Javale, or TI. :drake1


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

lol Notorious attempting to get any kind of satisfaction like he was right or what not. 

26 teams in the league this year aren't doing anything. I will acknowledge 4 teams have a worth mentioning shot at winning the championship this year. Should everyone else tank? 

You keep saying we're confident in our team? Who the hell has said they'll do anything other than have a reasonable shot at getting to the playoffs?

So should they tank, rebuild and try to claw there way back up into playoff consideration and then repeat 5/6 years from now or at least try to reward the fans in a year when they could actually get to the playoffs. The Raptors are fucked either way cause like the Thunder, they'll never be able to fill the roster with necessary role players to win a championship. The Raptors will never win a championship. Same with probably 15 (maybe more) current franchises.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

I'm not attempting to get any satisfaction brother. I don't want to see the Raptors fail. I want to see them succeed. I'd rather be wrong, I've said that multiple times.

Reward the fans? lel. I mean congratulations you guys MIGHT get a chance to watch your team play in the playoffs. But at the same time, I don't really call getting destroyed by the Heat or Bulls or Pacers in the 1st round a reward.

And the Thunder did have the necessary pieces to win a championship. They had a championship caliber team, and they still do.

What do I think the Raptors should do? I think they should assemble a team that actually could have the potential to be great. Whether they do it by tanking, trades, whatever. This core right now doesn't.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

I'd love to see all of Rudy Gay's teams fail. :kobe3


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

I don't understand how there's a right and wrong here. You said they aren't going to win a championship. I'm saying they won't win a championship. What is there to be right or wrong about.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Notorious said:


> Should've listened to me and Brandon brah. Tried to tell you Raptor fans the TRUTH.


Explain this post plz


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



JM said:


> Explain this post plz


Tried to tell Champ the truth that Raptors won't do anything with their core and that Ujiri recognizes this hence why more than likely he's going to ship Gay, DeRozan & Lowry out and blow this team up.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Notorious said:


> Tried to tell Champ the truth that Raptors won't do anything with their core and that Ujiri recognizes this hence why more than likely he's going to ship Gay, DeRozan & Lowry out and blow this team up.


I don't see the point in trading Derozan as they'll get squat for him and certainly not what he's worth. Gay and Lowry will depend on where they are in the standings as they are a Free agent and could be a free agent. Could also depend on how extension talks go. Ujiri isn't going to let anyone walk.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

it's not the truth if you don't know it's actually going to happen lel

read the things you type


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

im clearing out my DVR watching an episode of Open Court and T-Mac is insanely well spoken for someone who looks like he's high 24/7


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



JM said:


> I don't see the point in trading Derozan as they won't get squat for him and certainly not what he's worth. Gay and Lowry will depend on where they are in the standings as they are a Free agent and could be a free agent. Could also depend on how extension talks go. Ujiri isn't going to let anyone walk.


I don't think they'll trade DeRozan either but I wouldn't rule it out.

I really just don't see Gay & Lowry lasting unless the Raptors are like the 6th or 7th seed. It should be really interesting to see the moves Ujiri makes.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Jameer will be traded before any of 'em. I don't really get that, since he's the only competent PG on the roster, but fuck it! IN HENNIGAN I TRUST.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



JM said:


> I don't see the point in trading Derozan as they'll get squat for him and certainly not what he's worth. Gay and Lowry will depend on where they are in the standings as they are a Free agent and could be a free agent. Could also depend on how extension talks go. Ujiri isn't going to let anyone walk.


You have no idea how Masai Ujiri operates, do you? :kobe8

His top priority right now is getting rid of Gay for anything in the way of assets and some cap flexibility.

DeRozan, I don't know if they're actively shopping, but they'll be looking for a deal on him.

Lowry has arguably the most value of the three, so it depends on whether or not Masai likes him. Could go either way, imo.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Ujiri is gonna rape whoever he trades Gay to. Like he did with the Knicks and Carmelo :drake1


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



RetepAdam. said:


> You have no idea how Masai Ujiri operates, do you? :kobe8
> 
> His top priority right now is getting rid of Gay for anything in the way of assets and some cap flexibility.
> 
> ...


?

I know very well.

Lowry OBVIOUSLY has the most value as he is a guaranteed free agent next year where as Gay can opt into his player option and DeRozan has several years left. 

Thank you for your cute little analysis though.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Found this online :lmao:lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Is this funny?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

i laughed because it seems unfunny and xile's marking hard over it


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

So weird seeing Paul Pierce not in a Celtics jersey...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Champ said:


> i laughed because it seems unfunny and xile's marking hard over it


:lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Is that picture supposed to be funny... or just be a massive mindfuck?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Can someone remind the Sixers that they're supposed to tanking


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Minnesota working OKC :hayden3

Since the Sixers wanna be good, I'm feeling a SUNS LOSS tonight. #DatWiggins


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Orlando raped New Orleans :kobe3

OLADIPO with 10 points, 6 assists, 6 rebounds, 4 steals, and 2 blocks. DAT DEFENSE. :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Sixers might go undefeated this year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

You know their management has to be nervous/pissed as fuck @ this.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Notorious said:


> Sixers might go undefeated this year.


Yay?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

And the Celtics might not win a game this year :mark:


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Josh Smith with eight 3 point attempts after seven 3 point attempts in their first game. Once again, this is why you don't start him at the Small Forward.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Whoever told Smith he was a three point shooter should probably not be giving advice to NBA players.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Notorious said:


> Can someone remind the Sixers that they're supposed to tanking


Don't worry, they'll be tanking tomorrow.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Ellis confirming my worst nightmares.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

KCP though :kobe4


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

I know it's only one game but Atlanta is so much better to watch without Josh Smith. Good post play even with undersized Millsap, balanced out by lots of quick guard attack and perimeter play from Korver and Carroll. Good ball movement, good high low play. They should still be weak on defense with teams that can really attack the rim and on the perimeter without many long players but they should be quick on the ball. Don't expect anything more than the usual but they should be better to watch now that all the chuckers are gone.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

This is gonna be a loooooooooooong season. oh boy.


A FUCKING 22 POINT LEAD TO THE DAMN BUCKS?!?! THE BUCKS!?! IF IT WAS THE FUCKING HEAT OR THE CLIPPERS OR A DECENT TEAM I COULD UNDERSTAND. IT'S THE FUCKING BUCKS AND WE HAD A 22 POINT LEAD!!! OLYNYK AND BRADLEY ARE FUCKING USELESS. AND WHY THE HELL DID HUMPHRIES NOT EVEN LOG 1 MINUTE THIS WHOLE GAME. FUCK OLYNYK. HUMP SHOULD TAKE THAT JOBBERS' SPOT. AND IM SO SICK OF BRADLEY ALREADY. 8 POINTS, FOULED OUT, AND IS A WORSE POINT GUARD THAN JR BREMER.

anyway i really thought we had a shot to make the playoffs this year. too bad now tank the rest of the season and hope to get the #1 pick.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

VINTAGE STARZ


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Kings might actually be fun to watch this year


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



WWF said:


> VINTAGE STARZ


sorry i just hate losing. i dont give a fuck weather we're picked to lose every game or win the title losing sucks fat ball sacks.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

fat ball sacks


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

yuuuup


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

lel Starz you really thought this team would compete for the playoffs? The absolute only way that was going to happen was if Rondo was ready to go opening night. And even then I'd doubt that.

Maybe you should do like me and go into every game expecting a loss so that when it actually happens, and it will frequently happen this year, you won't be as upset. I knew the Celtics were gonna blow that lead. Just like I knew the Celtics would lose to the Raptors. Just like I know we'll probably lose our next game.

Celtics are winning 15 games this year buddy. Accept it.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

no. and i'll make a bet that they'll win over 15 games. and of course i think we'll make the playoffs the bottom of the east isnt exactly great.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



StarzNBarz said:


> no. and i'll make a bet that they'll win over 15 games. and of course i think we'll make the playoffs the bottom of the east isnt exactly great.


No because I don't care how many games we win. I just want the #1 pick.

15-25 games brother. lel @ making the playoffs. Would you rather be an 8th seed and get raped by Miami in the 1st round or have a top 5 pick in a stacked draft?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Name 7 teams they are better than.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Meanwhile in Brooklyn..... :jay2

Pierce is now 16-15 against Bron and Nets now get their first win against Bron


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

*Nah, not really sure Boston would make the playoffs if 10 teams from the East were in.*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Miami is 1-2 :ti

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

lol @ Bosh failing to miss a free throw when he was trying to.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Yeah, Avery Bradley trying to run the offense is hard to watch and Olynyk is WOATing so far.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Slight rough game for the Spurs there, if they had made half the shots they missed in the first quarter it would have been over a long time ago.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

I know it's only been two games, but BLEDSOE.

I'm sure the Suns are still tanking, but they're gonna be SO much more fun to watch than last year. Any team that has Hamed Haddadi starting is painful to watch.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Agreed, they were picking them apart on offense but they just couldn't seem to make the open jumpers.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

:banderas Griffen acting like he got pushed hard when Isaiah barely pushed him at all . Worst thing was Thomas got a Technical for it.

Anyway good game.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Lebron's Lambo Aventador from Nike :homer


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

I'd be afraid to drive it. don't want to scratch that.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Preseason: Lol Bobcats 
Actual season: Oh Bobcats 

Kemba stepped up bigtime and Bismack locked Varejao up, Indy next.....


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Celtics this season: 10-72.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

I take back what I said about Miami threatening the 72-10 record.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

San Antonio, 73-9.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Miami's not gonna have the best record in the East this year. I think they're gonna just cruise through the regular season and place more of an emphasis on being healthy for the playoffs. Like the Celtics did in the 2009-10 season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

I love basketball, but does anyone think they are too many games?

I mean, Heat just lost two games in a row, but it means fuck all due to 79 games remaining.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Obviously going to the finals 3 years in a row is gonna put a toll on the Heat.

Playoffs should be fun.

I'm fine with 82 games, I can't get enough of basketball especially since my team is now good


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Tobit said:


> Preseason: Lol Bobcats
> Actual season: Oh Bobcats
> 
> Kemba stepped up bigtime and Bismack locked Varejao up, Indy next.....


I remember Noto and Magic saying he wouldn't amount to anything because he had no real position. OH YEAH? :kobe8

luv me some kembaaaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Well I never said I wouldn't amount to anything but I digress. No problem being wrong about that considering Kemba is one of my favorites.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Joel said:


> I love basketball, but does anyone think they are too many games?
> 
> I mean, Heat just lost two games in a row, but it means fuck all due to 79 games remaining.


#turtles


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Joel said:


> I love basketball, but does anyone think they are too many games?
> 
> I mean, Heat just lost two games in a row, but it means fuck all due to 79 games remaining.


I think the NBA could definitely drop to a shorter schedule and I'm a basketball junkie. Less games means every game is more significant and has more playoff implications (more fun to watch). It's not nearly as bad as baseball though, I can't even bring myself to give a shit about a baseball game until the last couple weeks before the post season.


----------



## 2cents (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Heat won't make the playoffs. Yeah i said it.

Lebron is done. He has played like a scrub since the preseason started. Reality is starting to hit a player which relies 95% on his athleticism.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



2cents said:


> Heat won't make the playoffs. Yeah i said it.
> 
> Lebron is done. He has played like a scrub since the preseason started. Reality is starting to hit a player which relies 95% on his athleticism.


I agree. He just hasn't looked like the LeBron James we're used to seeing.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

The funny thing is that a bad game from LeBron would be considered a good game for somebody else atleast numbers wise.

76ers apparently are gonna go deeper in to their bench tonight. Kwame Brown gonna show these guys how to tank for sure now 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

82 games is fine in my opinion, and the reason i like the nba schedule is because every team plays each other.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



2cents said:


> Heat won't make the playoffs. Yeah i said it.
> 
> Lebron is done. He has played like a scrub since the preseason started. Reality is starting to hit a player which relies 95% on his athleticism.


Sure LeBron isn't tearing it up like we're used to seeing him do but he's far from playing like a scrub. In these first 3 games of the season he's averaging 23/9/6 on 53% shooting. And the only good where you could say he played subpar so far this season was the opener against Chicago.

Against Philly he had 25/13/4 on 53% shooting
Against Brooklyn he had 26/7/6 on 58% shooting

LeBron will be fine. Although I don't think he'll win MVP. I think either Kevin Love or Chris Paul will win it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

KEVIN LOVE? :drake1


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

I could see Love winning it if he stays healthy has another great statistical year while leading the Wolves to the playoffs.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Man I'm excited about the Bulls game but Phili been playing really good so far


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

you usually need a top 3 seed in the league to win mvp. it'll be one of james, rose, durant, harden or paul.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Heat won't make it out the second round if everybody is healthy. If they meet either BKN, IND or CHI it's bye bye for them.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Dragonballfan said:


> Man I'm excited about the Bulls game but Phili been playing really good so far


James Anderson's time to go off is TONIGHT.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Notorious said:


> Sure LeBron isn't tearing it up like we're used to seeing him do but he's far from playing like a scrub. In these first 3 games of the season he's averaging 23/9/6 on 53% shooting. And the only good where you could say he played subpar so far this season was the opener against Chicago.
> 
> Against Philly he had 25/13/4 on 53% shooting
> Against Brooklyn he had 26/7/6 on 58% shooting
> ...


I've been saying it for a couple weeks now. LeBron will put forth a less-than-historic season, and someone else (probably Chris Paul) elevates their team to the top of the standings and steals MVP.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Not buying into Lebron having an off year. It's been 3 games, they partied and played hard all Summer and now they are knocking the rust off. A team with the overall talent and depth that the Heat have can afford a slow start, they'll be lighting scoreboards up again in no time. Lebron still is in prime position to win a 3rd straight MVP, just maybe not with as big of an exclamation point as the last 2 though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

I don't think LeBron has to have an off year to not win MVP. There's a little thing called voter fatigue. Voters vote someone else who's having a great year just so someone different can win instead of the same guy winning every year.

I mean come on now, MJ only won 5 MVP's in his career. Are we really led to believe MJ was only the best player in the NBA for 5 seasons?

LeBron was my preseason prediction to win the MVP and I'm not saying he has no chance or anything like that. He very well might win it for a 3rd straight year but he's certainly not a lock.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



pryme tyme said:


> *It's been 3 games*


That's all you really needed to say :side:

ya'll be jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

I don't think it's jumping to conclusions to say LeBron might not win the MVP this year.

Saying he's regressed is a different story.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

I don't think anyone's saying he'll have an off year. Just that at this point in his career, it's going to become harder for him to clean up MVPs just because this level of play has become expected of him. If he doesn't do anything truly historic, a lot of people will say "So what? Check out this new, shiny thing!"

It's a prediction, not a reaction.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Bulls holding their own against the juggernaut Sixers team.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Fuck 76ers coming back nasty on us


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Dragonballfan said:


> Fuck 76ers coming back nasty on us


How the fuck are we coming back in these games? Seriously Sixers are trolling us fans


Hawes with clutch shot. :lmao


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Not a Sixers fan but I'm loving the energy of their crowd right now. Rose making some mistakes down the stretch here.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Promise me you'll never lose, Sixers.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Keep winning Philly & Phoenix :mark:

Boston getting dat #1 pick


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Another win for the Sixers, a win over the Heat now a win over the Bulls.Two great wins to have early in the season to motivate and display to the fans, where you team is going in time.3-0 I can't believe it!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

DEM SIXERS ARE 3-0 :mark:

DAT MCW

DAT HAWES

DAT TURNER

DAT NO LOTTERY 2014 PICK

:banderas


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Jfc. Awful

Rose was garbage, especially in the last few minutes.

MCW is fucking great though :wilkins


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

WHO'S NEXT?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Hey MCW is great, a star in a making as I watch him more and more.I was bummed seeing Jrue leave for that trade, but in time he will be having people saying Jrue who lol.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



ho ho inc said:


> Hey MCW is great, a star in a making as I watch him more and more.I was bummed seeing Jrue leave for that trade, but in time he will be having people saying Jrue who lol.


Who is this Jrue you speak of? :barkley


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



RetepAdam. said:


> WHO'S NEXT?


Forget a gameplan, the only way to eventually stop the Sixers will be with a cattle prod :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Meanwhile Anthony Davis is one assist shy from a 5x5 game.

Guy has been amazing during this early portion of the season. lel @ Canadian or whoever it was that was calling him a bust.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Notorious said:


> I don't think it's jumping to conclusions to say LeBron might not win the MVP this year.
> 
> Saying he's regressed is a different story.


I agree, he could have easily won. MVP 5 years straight but the whole decision thing turned the voters off. If I remember correctly he had a better season than Rose that year. There are probably some writers hoping and begging someone steps up their game so they don't have to vote Lebron again. 

If Lebron doesn't win it then Durant is a lock for it. Cool that you mentioned Love though, dude is greatly underrated. He should have gotten more attention 2 years ago when he had that amazing season. He looks to be healthy which is great.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Boston getting dat #1 pick


I really hope not



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Sixers are so bad they can't even tank properly.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Da fuck did I just see... bulls fail


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Tank! Tank you don't ever tank a season to get a player or a high draft pick, that is a fucking cop out by a organization and band wagons who want that to happen for their team.You fight to the end of the bell period, you don't give up ever.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

...Bandwagoners want their team to tank? Do you know the definition of a bandwagoner?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Will I call them bandwagoners because no true fan would want their team to tank, if they do surely not fans they should be following that team or sport.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

I want what's best for my team, and what's best for the Orlando Magic is to get a high lottery pick in this year's loaded draft, develop the talent, then truly compete a year or two down the line.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

The way the Bulls threw that game away was reminiscent of the early 00's Bulls.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

So tanking is the best, no you fight get as many wins as you can, picks mean shit.It's a gamble always no matter if you have the first pick or last pick in the draft.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



ho ho inc said:


> So tanking is the best, no you fight get as many wins as you can, picks mean shit.It's a gamble always no matter if you have the first pick or last pick in the draft.


Tanking isn't the be all, end all. Tanking isn't the only way to rebuild. But there's nothing wrong with trying to get a good pick in a stacked draft. Personally I'd rather take that gamble and take that chance of getting a franchise guy with a top pick over just making the playoffs and being a 1st round punching bag like the 76ers have done for most of the last 10 years.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Not even bothered. It really doesn't matter right now. Team just gotta gel.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Notorious said:


> Tanking isn't the be all, end all. Tanking isn't the only way to rebuild. But there's nothing wrong with trying to get a good pick in a stacked draft. Personally I'd rather take that gamble and take that chance of getting a franchise guy with a top pick over just making the playoffs and being a 1st round punching bag like the 76ers have done for most of the last 10 years.


Yeah but your team had it easy, your brought in two Hall of Famers to help out Pierce, without those two where would've your team gone, without those trades and signings?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



ho ho inc said:


> Yeah but your team had it easy, your brought in two Hall of Famers to help out Pierce, without those two where would've your team gone, without those trades and signings?


And guess what? If the Celtics didn't tank they would have never been able to acquire Ray and KG.

Look man I'm not saying the Sixers are wrong for winning games. There's nothing wrong with trying to make the playoffs. But there's also nothing wrong with tanking to try to land a franchise player. For some teams the only chance they have to get a star player is the draft.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Just got back from watching the BACK TO BACK NBL CHAMPIONS in their home opener. They lost


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

If there is one single benefit to the draft lottery in the NBA it's the anti-tanking aspect. You could intentionally go 0-82 and statistically still not be guaranteed Andrew Wiggins in next years draft. The top 3 picks are so crucial in the NBA, there really can be a significant difference between picking 1st and 3rd.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Notorious said:


> And guess what? If the Celtics didn't tank they would have never been able to acquire Ray and KG.
> 
> Look man I'm not saying the Sixers are wrong for winning games. There's nothing wrong with trying to make the playoffs. But there's also nothing wrong with tanking to try to land a franchise player. For some teams they only chance the have to get a star player is the draft.


certainly if your team is in a small market. it's not like stars are clamoring to play in Sacramento. :hayden


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Stars are really only 'clamouring' to play on 3 or 4 teams every decade. 

These tanking talks have dominated this thread lately. At the end of the day, it doesn't work MOST of the time. There are better ways to rebuild that work MORE. 

You can say Boston won by tanking but in actual fact they won because they had 3 stars on their team in their prime. If you want to say they got those stars by tanking so be it. It's not a conventional rebuilding process and it certainly didn't work out for the teams they got the stars from.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



JM said:


> Stars are really only 'clamouring' to play on 3 or 4 teams every decade.
> 
> These tanking talks have dominated this thread lately. At the end of the day, it doesn't work MOST of the time. There are better ways to rebuild that work MORE.
> 
> You can say Boston won by tanking but in actual fact they won because they had 3 stars on their team in their prime. If you want to say they got those stars by tanking so be it. It's not a conventional rebuilding process and it certainly didn't work out for the teams they got the stars from.


That's exactly what I'm saying, they got their stars due to them trading the assets they got from tanking.

And you're right, it doesn't pay off for most teams and it's not the only way to rebuild. I'm just saying there's nothing wrong with a team doing it. It's a big gamble, yes. Sometimes it doesn't work out. But when it pays off...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

I'm not really big on tanking especially in the NBA since you aren't guarantee a first pick like someone mention before. I remember when the Nets only won 12 games and only ended up with the third pick in draft. The Wizards were able to get the #1 pick and get John Wall. 

Any team will have to rebuild at some point and the Sixers felt like it was time to build for the future.

As a Sixers fan right now I am happy that they are playing hard and young guns are giving it their all. Maybe they will make the playoffs with this squad...who knows? Reality is though that this Sixers team was built for tanking and getting someone like Wiggins or Randle in the 2014 draft. It's still the early in the season and with three great wins under our belt. 

Truth is I am tired of the Sixers being mediocre throughout the years. They need to compete and be good for the next decade in the East. 

I think Indiana is a good example of a young team to a championship contender. Each year they got better and especially in the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

The Pacers are a good example of a team that successfully rebuilt without ever tanking. The Rockets too.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Notorious said:


> The Pacers are a good example of a team that successfully rebuilt without ever tanking. The Rockets too.


Rockets model is harder to replicate because the attractiveness of the Houston market played a huge role in landing Howard.

But yeah, Daryl Morey did all the right things and has shown twice now that he can put together a cast of role players good enough to run with any stars.

Memphis is another good example. They were bad, but that really didn't have that much to do with their rebuild. They really only got Conley out of it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Valanciunas is totally going to be great this year, fellas. Best 15 MPG player of all time!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

They were playing small... as were the Bucks. Be smarter plz.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

I find it rather annoying how teams will go small if the other team goes small. Stick with what you're better at otherwise you're just going to get beat.

And there really is no point in going small in this league at the moment as you will never win a championship small balling. Why? Because the Heat are 10000x better at than any other team and will decimate you if you go for it(like the thunder in the 2012 finals).


----------



## 2cents (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



LUCK said:


> I find it rather annoying how teams will go small if the other team goes small. Stick with what you're better at otherwise you're just going to get beat.
> 
> And there really is no point in going small in this league at the moment as you will never win a championship small balling. Why? Because the Heat are 10000x better at than any other team and will decimate you if you go for it(like the thunder in the 2012 finals).


In today's soft ass rules, it's way waaaaaay more effective to go small ball than it was in the 90's. And some teams are just taking advantage.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

I can understand both arguments really. Going big against a small line up you should dominate down low, but at the same time you should get burned on defence a lot cause you're too slow. I'm not a fan of the Raptors doing it, not really cause it can't be effective but because I'd rather see Jonas on the floor. He would have got decimated on defence though, just not fast enough when he's not guarding another big.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Kevin Durant is gonna win the mvp.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

So Russell Westbrook will be making his season debut tonight....

Hopefully he's healthy and the Thunder aren't rushing him back.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

I have no idea how to feel about Orlando dominating the Pelicans/Nets and hanging strong with the T'Wolves. I mean, I want a good pick, but the team is looking fucking great right now.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow Wolves have 40 in the 1st q. Magic dominating Nets.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Good to see Olynyk playing well.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Xile44 said:


> Wow Wolves have 40 in the 1st q. Magic dominating Nets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nets can't hang, yo


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

WWF said:


> Nets can't hang, yo


You guys can get that win. I like Oladipo, he went wild today. 

Heat, Knicks and Bulls all start/ed 1-2 so I ain't mad. Plus Jetssss


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Nets looked like garbage against Orlando. I hope that was a fluke. I'm typically anti New York/Jersey anything as a Boston fan, but I suppose I'd like to see Paul and Kevin see some success this year. I hope Brooklyn kick the shit out of the Heat all year long. 

East might belong to Indiana this year. People are still sleeping on them.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

3 games in and i already cant wait for the offseason.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Kevin Love looks great, nice to see him healthy again.


----------



## Macker (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

About time the Wolves r good they've spent years trying to make a white core of players who can ball shit is embarrassing. Word to klove though best pf in the league.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Xile44 said:


> You guys can get that win. I like Oladipo, he went wild today.
> 
> Heat, Knicks and Bulls all start/ed 1-2 so I ain't mad. Plus Jetssss
> 
> ...


Don't worry by December the Sixers, Lakers, Magic and Celtics will be working on their losing streaks.


----------



## 2cents (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Nets are a bunch of fugazis. Stacked my ass. They're just old.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Guys think Paul Pierce ruined his legacy by going to the Nets? 

They ain't winning no title, I'm banking on it. Pierce just wasted his time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Cycloneon said:


> Guys think Paul Pierce ruined his legacy by going to the Nets?
> 
> They ain't winning no title, I'm banking on it. Pierce just wasted his time.


How did he ruin his legacy? Pierce is still a HOF lock whether the Nets fail or not.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Philly - Minnesota Finals. Place your bets in Vegas now and get rich.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Cycloneon said:


> Guys think Paul Pierce ruined his legacy by going to the Nets?
> 
> They ain't winning no title, I'm banking on it. Pierce just wasted his time.


Completely agree. I mean, it's not like Jordan's the greatest player of all time, even after spending a couple of years in Washington, right? :kobe


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Nah fuck the nets, any of you that live aroudn here know nets fans are some of the worst


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Mavs/Lakers tomorrow = all of my Lakers-fan friends will be coming over to my apartment. 

I'll be outnumbered, but I'll have my DIRK jersey on and ready to watch DIRK destroy people. :mark:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



The Lady Killer said:


> Mavs/Lakers tomorrow = all of my Lakers-fan friends will be coming over to my apartment.
> 
> I'll be outnumbered, but I'll have my DIRK jersey on and ready to watch DIRK destroy people. :mark:


You better win, I love when Lakers fans get all butt hurt after a loss :lmao


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Glad Vitor Faverani finally made his way into the NBA, it looked like he lost his way a little playing in the second division of Spanish basketball a couple years ago squandering a talent that was once touted as a future star. Danny Ainge with a stroke of genius....again.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

:durant3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

OLADIPO said he'd participate in the Slam Dunk contest if asked. PLEASE DO! :mark:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Still in shock at the Sixers being 3-0. After seeing them in pre-season I thought they'd maybe come close to being a .500 team but lacking a quality PG would hinder them. However, MCW has set the league alight. Astounding.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

what was one of rose's reason to sit out again? oh yeah he wanted to return as derrick rose and not a player that is bad for awhile and has to re-adjust...:


14 PPG, 29% FG%, 4.3 assists, 5.7 turnovers. 


GOOD OL DERRICK ROSE. :kobe3


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


>


Best picture ever.


----------



## 2cents (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Derrick Rose 2013 - onwards = Penny Hardaway post injury


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

OLADIPO :mark:

PAU :mark:

JHILL :mark:


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> Nah fuck the nets, any of you that live aroudn here know nets fans are some of the worst


This is idiotic, Nets have some of the lowest number of fans( before Brooklyn at least). Your basing this off of 2 people? 

The whole tri state area is bandwagon central. 

Nets aren't winning the title but your lying if you don't think they have a nice team. Every starter played 27 mins or less except Pierce who just played 30 against Miami and they showed off their depth. 

I'll take being a 6th seed if it means being healthy come playoff time, cause that's when this team should thrive 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Whether Rose took 18 months to come back or 18 days he was still going to struggle upon his return just like every other player who returns from ACL injuries. Rose is no exception. He'll be fine in the long run though.

Also lel @ comparing him to Penny. Penny didn't have just one injury like Rose. Penny had to have multiple knee surgeries which ended up derailing his career.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Anyone read the article on bleacher about tanking problems and how to fix it?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

I don't think there's a way to "fix" tanking. I think as long as there's a draft, teams will tank. Unless you take records completely out of the equation and make it where the draft order is completely randomized. But that would be a total disaster and a terrible idea.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

I'd make that a #9 team with better record gets the first pick, or something like that.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Whether Rose took 18 months to come back or 18 days he was still going to struggle upon his return just like every other player who returns from ACL injuries. Rose is no exception. He'll be fine in the long run though.
> 
> Also lel @ comparing him to Penny. Penny didn't have just one injury like Rose. Penny had to have multiple knee surgeries which ended up derailing his career.


Pretty sure that guy also said Bron is done based off of 3 games.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Dudes forget we're only in Week 2. 

TWO.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Majority of teams haven't even played 4 games yet FFS.

Anyway, in some more positive news:

Michael Carter-Williams and Kevin Love have been named Players of the Week for the East & West. Well-deserved for both guys IMO. Both of their teams went undefeated with impressive victories and they both were great statistically.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



redskins25 said:


> Nah fuck the nets, any of you that live aroudn here know nets fans are some of the worst


Can confirm


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Chismo said:


> Dudes forget we're only in Week 2.
> 
> TWO.


Yep, teams are just beginning their 4th game. 

Weren't Bobcats 6-4 to start season last year ? Yep 

Nets were also 14-14 in December last year and finished with 49 wins. Though you can get a little glimpse, these games are not a measuring stick at all

Lmao it's only Knick fans calling Nets fan bad. Yet the have One of the Most insecure, and obnoxious fanbases
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Come on, you guys can't see this 2 cents guy is trolling?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

lel, everyone is trolling

2cents is trolling, Magic and I are trolling about Rose, etc.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Chismo said:


> I'd make that a #9 team with better record gets the first pick, or something like that.


But then the worse teams will never get better.

But you look at the draft system with teams like Charlotte and they never get better regardless. I see what you're saying and I hate tanking as it makes it less enjoyable to watch when you've got at least 3 or 4 teams intentionally trying to suck but as long as it keeps working for teams they will keep doing it. It's unfortunate but it's true.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

The only thing I'd change about the draft is that I'd eliminate the lottery. It's ridiculous that the team with the worst record in the league has a 75% chance of not getting the #1 pick.

I really think people are underestimating just how much of an impact no lottery would have in the NBA. People complain because it's hard for a bad team to become a contender. Well it surely doesn't help when a team like the Bobcats can have the worst record in NBA history and still not get the #1 pick. Or when you have shenanigans like in 2008 where a 33 win Bulls team is able to get the #1 pick and draft a franchise player. The last time the team with the worst record in the league actually got the #1 pick was in 2004 when the Magic drafted Dwight.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Evolution said:


> But then the worse teams will never get better.
> 
> But you look at the draft system with teams like Charlotte and they never get better regardless. I see what you're saying and I hate tanking as it makes it less enjoyable to watch when you've got at least 3 or 4 teams intentionally trying to suck but as long as it keeps working for teams they will keep doing it. It's unfortunate but it's true.


I guess it's make the lesser teams be proactive in signing Free Agents and developing talent, but still...It just seems ludicrous. 

Can anyone tell be what is actually WRONG with tanking? I mean, there are always going to be elite teams, and terrible teams. Just because the terrible teams now embrace it rather than lament it doesn't change anything. It's not like they're giving up, the tanking teams are just using ulterior methods to get good players for a low price.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

I also think the lottery is the real problem here. How is the worst team in the league supposed to improve if they cant even get the top players in the draft? Bobcats cant go anywhere because they cant get any superstar talent.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

But guys, if there were no lottery, there would be no way for Stern to promise the top picks to certain teams! Y'know, like "HEY, Tom Benson. You buy the Hornets from us, we'll ensure you the top pick in the draft!"


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

lel, when you really think about it, if there was no lottery this whole Big 3 era might not have ever happened. If no lottery, Celtics would've had the #2 pick in 2007 and would've likely ended up with Durant. In which the Celtics wouldn't have traded for KG & Ray, and would've likely built around Durant and the young guys like Rondo, Jefferson, TA, etc.

And then in 2008 the Heat would have the #1 pick and probably would've ended up taking ROSE. And since there's no Big 3 in Boston and Miami already has Rose playing with Wade, do they even assemble the Big 3?

Of course this is a shitty way to look at it, as no lottery would've have probably changed every teams record so the same seedings probably don't happen but still just IMAGINE.

:stern


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

On the drafting front, it seems it often comes down to luck and/or patience. Detroit hasn't been the worst team over the past few years so they may not be the best example, but they've had tremendous luck in the draft. They haven't had a pick higher than 7th since blowing up the team but have churned out some franchise talents in Monroe (7th) and Drummond (9th). 

Understandably different teams have different management strategies and developing a team around drafted talent to increase their impact can take a while. It's not easy standing pat but things should eventually get better.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



LUCK said:


> I also think the lottery is the real problem here. How is the worst team in the league supposed to improve if they cant even get the top players in the draft? Bobcats cant go anywhere because they cant get any superstar talent.


their front office doesn't know how to draft though. if you look back, they could have picked up brook lopez in '08, either holiday/lawson/teague in '09, and either beal/drummond/lillard two summers ago. having an ability to recognize talent is crucial for a franchise, and they just don't seem to have it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

*CHARLOTTE BOBCATS*

*04:* Took Emeka Okafor 2nd overall, over Andre Iguodala/Luol Deng (I'm fine with this pick, really)
*05:* Got the shaft, missing out on CP3 and Deron by 2 and 1 picks respectively; Took Raymond Felton over Danny Granger/Andrew Bynum/David Lee.
*06:* Too Adam Morrison 3rd overall, over the of Brandon Roy (eh)/Rudy Gay
*07:* Took Brandan Wright (What ****** spells Brandon like that?) 8th overall, over Joakim Noah/Thaddeus Young/the rights to Marc Gasol (eh)
*08:* Took DJ Augustin 9th overall, over Brook Lopez/Roy Hibbert. Took Alexis Ajinca 20th overall, over Ryan Anderson/Serge Ibaka/Nic Batum/Geroge Hill
*09:* Took Gerald Henderson 12th overall, over Jrue Holiday/Jeff Teague/Ty Lawson.
*10:* Traded their 1st for the 20th overall in '09, where they got Ajinca (LEL). Missed out on Eric Bledsoe/Avery Bradley/Greivis Vasquez.
*11:* Took Bismack Biyombo 7th overall, over Klay Thompson/Nik Vucevic/Kawhi Leonard/Iman Shumpert/Tobias Harris/Kenneth Faried/Jimmy Butler/Chandler Parsons. Took Kemba Walker 9th overall (OMG A GOOD PICK).
*12: *Took Michael Kidd-Gilchrist over Bradley Beal/Damian Lillard/Harrison Barnes/Andre Drummond. 

I'll take the wait-and-see approach on '12, but I feel like Lillard at Point/Kemba at SG or Kemba at Point/Beal at SG would've been better picks. 

So, overall, the only good pick they've made was Kemba. I'm fine with Okafor and Felton, but those never amounted to anything.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

the lottery isn't going anywhere they should cut it down. it would solve some of the problems and they can keep their silly event that people watch. 

so is bennet going to make a bucket tonight? so glad the wizards dodged that bullet. too bad they couldn't dodge the georgetown bullet.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

1 week into the season, nobody drafted in the top 10 has done fucking ANYTHING. Well, besides *OLADIPO*.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

see the current draft system keeps teams from full-out tanking because the worst team NEVER gets the #1, I remember that year ( 2009-10 ?) the nets won like 9 games, they were pumping it around here all the time , they are getting the #1 pick ,no doubt they will, they literally almost assumed they would and what happened ? I think they got 3rd


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Watching SportsCenter. "Coming up, 3-0. See why the Timberwolves, Rockets, and Sixers are red hot." No mention of the Pacers?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

the media always tries to bury indiana.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Getting my first looks at Bynum tonight.

He looks pretty sluggish and rather slow off the floor but it'll come along I'm sure.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Fuck man, the Sixers are in legit trouble for the first time so far this season.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Damn, Sixers :allen1


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

redskins25 said:


> see the current draft system keeps teams from full-out tanking because the worst team NEVER gets the #1, I remember that year ( 2009-10 ?) the nets won like 9 games, they were pumping it around here all the time , they are getting the #1 pick ,no doubt they will, they literally almost assumed they would and what happened ? I think they got 3rd


And how does that benefit teams? If they want to tank them let tank.

The fact that a 30 win teams get top 3 picks due to the lottery says enough. It's a horrible system and the NBA would be better off it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

CURRY. :curry

Getting closer and closer to the inevitable quadruple double! :mark:

WARRIORS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Notorious said:


> And how does that benefit teams? If they want to tank them let tank.
> 
> The fact that a 30 win teams get top 3 picks due to the lottery says enough. It's a horrible system and the NBA would be better off it.
> 
> ...


Oh no, I dont think your understanding me, was just talking about the nets and how the system is, I think the current draft system is HORRIBLE and would prefer them to be the same as NFL 20x over


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Rockets defense has been so average these first couple games, they need to pick it up which I think they will with Howard.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Do away with the bullshit lottery thing or at least broadcast it live rather than behind closed doors.

The Pacers may well be the last team that's undefeated after tonight.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

I think the lottery is fine, but yeah they really should show it to the public 

Clippers have to have the worst commentators 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Cycloneon said:


> Damn, Sixers :allen1


Our first loss was bound to come. Going 82-0 would have been Bad For Business :trips


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Yeah, Chris Paul is going to win MVP.

Also, one of these days, the Rockets are going to have to actually play a power forward...


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

REDICK was such a legit pickup :mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Xile44 said:


> Clippers have to have the worst commentators
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Mike Smith and Ralph Lawler are my 2 favorite commentators. Maybe this vid will change your mind


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

rockets have no defense. Harden gets beat every time. :ti


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Goddamn at Chris Paul, that was sublime. Griffin was great too. I strongly dislike Dwight, but gotta be fair here, he got at least two bad calls right off the bat.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

:drake1


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

...That is inexplicable. What the fuck is he doing? Half the time he's ball-watching and his man just runs away from him, and the other half he just stands there as his man blows by him. :ti


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

REDICK blew by him so many times :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Kobe>Harden.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Not sure what's worse, the ball-watching or constantly getting beat off the dribble by Redick. :deandre

No disrespect to Redick, he's a great shooter, but man... :hmm:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

:lmao

Harden...

:lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

this guy is not fourth best in the league let alone top 10. lolespn.


defense is half this sport and harden has zero of it.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



LUCK said:


> Kobe>Harden.


Kobe is just ridiculous.

He does deep fade-away threes and they're swishes.

NOT RIM RATTLERS


*SWISHES*.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Try again, brother.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



Notorious said:


> :drake1


:lmao This is histerical.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

harden defends when he wants to defend. let's not call him an atrocious defender. i've seen him play good/great defense in the playoffs before.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Raptors will get the upset over Miami tonight


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*



LUCK said:


> Kobe>Harden.


Ignoring the sheer stupidity of ESPN, when was this ever truly in question? :lmao


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 1 - 76'ers IN 5*

Jonas going HAM son


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

Utah needs to tighten up on Lopez.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

Got my DIRK jersey on and ready to watch the destruction of LA :mark:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

Harden's a bad defender, and his defense was notably non-existent last night, but let's give J.J. Redick a little bit of credit for being one of the best in the game at running off screens.

Between being his team's go-to scorer and having to chase Redick around the court all game, Harden must have been fucking exhausted by halftime. :lmao

Why not put him on Dudley/Barnes and stick Parsons on Redick?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

:mark: at that fadeaway from Blatche.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*



The Lady Killer said:


> Got my DIRK jersey on and ready to watch the destruction of LA :mark:


Is that jersey made out of jew skin?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

:lmao don't be hateful, Dub.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

Is Dragic hurt?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

Sprained ankle, out tonight and next game. Perhaps more.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

(N):sad:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

Clippers ran Harden around the court ALL game he was probably exhausted by mid second Q. It affected his offense too (obviously). He's still on of the top SG's in the league but yeah he's not in Kobe's league idk who has been saying that?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

3/13: Smith and Jennings. :lmao


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*



Evolution said:


> Clippers ran Harden around the court ALL game he was probably exhausted by mid second Q. It affected his offense too (obviously). He's still on of the top SG's in the league but yeah he's not in Kobe's league idk who has been saying that?


ESPN ranked him like the 4th best player in the league. I'm sure that's what sparked it.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

Debating on dropping Miles Plumlee to pick up Jared Dudley in Fantasy


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*



The Lady Killer said:


> ESPN ranked him like the 4th best player in the league. I'm sure that's what sparked it.


That, and advanced stats had him as the best SG in the league by a pretty comfortable margin in 2012-13.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

Lopez continuing to attack the rim. Awesome game from him.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*



> Al Iannazzone ‏@Al_Iannazzone 2m
> 
> Knicks say x-rays on Chandler's right knee were inconclusive. A diagnosis will be given pending further testing tomorrow. (Doesn't sound good).


Knicks are fucked.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

LOLKNICKS.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Chandler is literally their whole defense. 
Hope he's ok, I don't wanna see no injuries, especially in the eastern conference 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

Bobcats scored 64 points on 56.8% shooting in the first half.

Way to go, Knicks. :lmao


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*



Xile44 said:


> Chandler is literally their whole defense.
> Hope he's ok, I don't wanna see no injuries, especially in the eastern conference


I mean, Tyson Chandler seems like a good dude, and I like him as a player, but as a Nets fan, how are you not LYFAO @ the Knicks right now? :lmao


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

Lolakers


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

Got to love Josh Smith. Averaging seven 3 point attempts per game so far and shooting 27%.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

Why do the Lakers continue to play Nash? He should be playing 15-20 minutes max. More Farmar please.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*



Jamjam22 said:


> Why do the Lakers continue to play Nash? He should be playing 15-20 minutes max. More Farmar please.


You must not be familiar with Jordan Farmar's work.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

My fantasy team is so GOAT this year.

Curry/Rubio/Oladipo
Stephenson/K-Mart
Iggy/Barnes/Ariza
Faried/Plumlee
Dwight/Noah/Jordan


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

SIMBA Walker went off tonight at the Garden.

Bobcats — 102, Knicks — 97.

FINAL.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

Monta Ellis making the Lakers his bitch. :mark:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

:mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

Howard has 18 points so far in the first half. Not bad.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*



Arcade said:


> Howard has 18 points so far in the first half. Not bad.






Didn't he used to have 20 points at the half all the time while with the magic...I mean...just pass it to him in the post, he can just jump over anyone.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

Yeah they haven't seemed to be going a lot to him in the post until this game.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Pacers are the only unbeaten team left in the league.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Pacers are the only unbeaten team left in the league.


HELLLLLLLLL YEEEAH.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

Warriors/TWolves should be a really good game tmr considering how good Rubio/Love/KMart have been playing.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

Wait till the bobcats get Big Al back. Then they don't have to start that BUM McRoberts. PLAYOFF BOUND BOBCATS


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*



RyanPelley said:


> HELLLLLLLLL YEEEAH.


That's about to come to an end real soon.

PG had a beasty game tho. Dude is must-see.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

why you gotta play with my heart like that Kings?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

Because Malone is being a dumbass and not starting and playing Isaiah for 35 MPG. He's been the Kings' best player, and light-years ahead of Vasquez.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

No reason he should be coming off the bench.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

Hot damn the Bulls are playing Indiana tonight??? Well looks likely we about to be 1-3, especially with Rose struggling at the moment


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Tyson Chandler out 4-6 weeks. Pretty big blow for the Knicks. Who starts at center now? K-Mart? BARGZ? Amar'e?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

Amare was atrocious last night, so for their sake, I'm hoping not him.

Mavs get the Thunder tonight.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Amar'e is done. Won't surprise me if he's out of the league after his contract ends. Great player when healthy but unfortunately at this point in his career he's never healthy.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

:bosh6 fucking Kemba. Starting Bargs at center is gonna be tragic.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*



Notorious said:


> Tyson Chandler out 4-6 weeks. Pretty big blow for the Knicks. Who starts at center now? K-Mart? BARGZ? Amar'e?


I think you have to go K-Mart, unless you pick someone else up.

Their small ball lineup doesn't work, as is.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*



The Lady Killer said:


> Amare was atrocious last night, so for their sake, I'm hoping not him.
> 
> Mavs get the Thunder tonight.





Notorious said:


> Amar'e is done. Won't surprise me if he's out of the league after his contract ends. Great player when healthy but unfortunately at this point in his career he's never healthy.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Too early to say Amare is done. He didn't play all OS, training camp, or preseason. This is essentially his preseason. It doesn't help that he's on a mins restriction either. He can't do shit with 10 mins a night. I'd give him a few months before saying he's done.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

Man, the Knicks are gonna suuuuuuuuuuck until Chandler comes back. 

I wish Dolan would sell the team to someone who actually knows what they're doing. Or at least knows how to be hands off.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*



RetepAdam. said:


> I think you have to go K-Mart, unless you pick someone else up.
> 
> Their small ball lineup doesn't work, as is.


He's on a min restriction just like Amare. No way they start Kmart. They're gonna have to activate Cole Aldrich










COLE WORLD!


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

Hey WWF educate me about the Magic. I just found out that Oladipo is a better singer than Wall is a point guard. So yeah I'm a Magic fan for a day.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

OLADIPO is a GOD. Nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*



abrown0718 said:


> Too early to say Amare is done. He didn't play all OS, training camp, or preseason. This is essentially his preseason. It doesn't help that he's on a mins restriction either. He can't do shit with 10 mins a night. I'd give him a few months before saying he's done.


When I say he's done I don't mean he's not talented enough to be in the league. Because when healthy I still think he'd be one of the best PF's in the league. But the can't stay healthy to save his life. He hasn't been healthy since the 2010-11 season. And this is the exact reason the SUNS of all teams with that medical staff didn't want to re-sign him. Because they knew he was damaged goods.


Also should the situation happen where the Knicks miss the playoffs (Which I doubt happens due to how the East isn't strong outside of the top 5), but let's say it did happen...then their pick would go to Denver :drake1

And speaking of Denver, they're a mess right now. Gallo & Chandler being out has something to do with their awful start. I also don't think Brian Shaw is utilizing his players the right way. He's trying to make them a half-court, low post team when they don't have the personnel for that. I think Shaw is off to an awful start at his first head coaching gig. And I also think the Nuggets are terribly built. Quite frankly, they're a mess right now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

He's not on of the best PFs in the league when healthy; that ship has sailed. Aldridge/Love/Horford/Davis/Ibaka/Pau/Dirk/Duncan/Bosh/Millsap/Smoove/Lee/Griffin/West/Favors/Z-Bo/KG/Faried are all better than him, IMO.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

I'd take a healthy Amar'e over Ibaka, Millsap, Josh Smith, David Lee, David West, Derrick Favors and Kenneth Faried.

Last time we saw a healthy Amar'e he was putting up 18/8 as a 2nd option. Hell even last season while not ever really being healthy he put up 14/5 in less than 25 MPG.

It's not a question of talent with Amar'e, it's the simple fact that he cannot stay healthy at all.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

he's not a very good post player and his defense is mediocre at best. he's never been a great rebounder either. guys like smoove, millsap and lee are much better than amare.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*



Champ said:


> he's not a very good post player and his defense is mediocre at best. he's never been a great rebounder either. guys like smoove, millsap and lee are much better than amare.


Pretty much this. Noto taking Amar'e over Millsap SHOCKS me. Millsap is fantastic, bro.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- 76'ers remembered who they were*

Yeah because David Lee & Paul Millsap are such great defenders right. And Millsap isn't a great rebounder either. And David Lee is nothing special as a post player as well.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

they all do one or a number of things better than amare. millsap and lee are both passing bigs than can operate in areas other than the just the low post, so yeah.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*



Notorious said:


> When I say he's done I don't mean he's not talented enough to be in the league. Because when healthy I still think he'd be one of the best PF's in the league. But the can't stay healthy to save his life. He hasn't been healthy since the 2010-11 season. And this is the exact reason the SUNS of all teams with that medical staff didn't want to re-sign him. Because they knew he was damaged goods.
> 
> 
> Also should the situation happen where the Knicks miss the playoffs (Which I doubt happens due to how the East isn't strong outside of the top 5), but let's say it did happen...then their pick would go to Denver :drake1
> ...


keeping picks is frowned upon with this franchise bama2

You could tell Shaw was gonna be a bad fit for the Nugs just off his assistant gigs and who he was groomed under



Champ said:


> *he's not a very good post player* and his defense is mediocre at best. he's never been a great rebounder either. guys like smoove, millsap and lee are much better than amare.


Nope. If you watched any Knicks games last year where Amare was healthy (or as healthy as he could be), you'd see he is actually a good post player now. He doesn't even take jumpers anymore. All of his points came in the post and he was damn efficient there too. It's a shame he doesn't take more jumpers. It'd open his game up even more.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

lel ok. Amar'e has been an All-Star pretty much every year he's been healthy but sure man David Lee and Paul Millsap are both significantly better than him.

But this argument is pointless because we haven't seen healthy Amar'e in years and more than likely will never see him again. What a shame.


@abrown: Yeah I think the style of play Shaw wants just isn't a good fit with the type of players the Nuggets have.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

So, Rose will play the Pacers tonight. Playing against such a good defensive team leads me to believe that Rose will continue to look like ASS, but George Hill is out, so who knows. I wouldn't bank on a good performance, unless Hibbert gets into foul trouble.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

Rose better hope that "much improved" 3 ball shows up tonight


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

quite sure fan voting determines all star appearances. amare was one of the more popular players in the league in his prime so that comes as no surprise.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

are you trying to argue that healthy, prime Amare wouldn't have made those all star teams without the fan vote?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

not at all, actually.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

The title of this thread now upsets me being a fan

Amare sadly is shot, but that now disgarding his past, man was a absolute beast, was a MVP candatite his first year here, and we dont even need to go into detail of his Suns years

Problem with the Knick is we dependent on Melo (not like OKC w/ durant and Westbrook) but pretty close. If you look at the roster we have Overachieved greatly, felton was a d antoni system product, we are pretty old, the bench isnt good outside of JR and there really arent any scorers on here besides JR and Melo

Saying that Knick we probably be a high seed playoff team still


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

And tipoff time in Indiana :mark:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*



Notorious said:


> And speaking of Denver, they're a mess right now. Gallo & Chandler being out has something to do with their awful start. I also don't think Brian Shaw is utilizing his players the right way. He's trying to make them a half-court, low post team when they don't have the personnel for that. I think Shaw is off to an awful start at his first head coaching gig. And I also think the Nuggets are terribly built. Quite frankly, they're a mess right now.


Let's not talk about that.

It took one offseason to undo everything Masai Ujiri accomplished.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

Bulls playing well so far but Pacers have too many weapons


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

I'd love a Bulls/Pacers ECF.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

Anthony Bennett gonna pop that cherry tonight. You heard it here first.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*



CHIcagoMade said:


> I'd love a Bulls/Pacers ECF.


I would love that as well... That would mean one of these teams eliminated Miami


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

Orlando's managed a healthy lead in the 1st half vs. the Clippers, and this is coming off of two straight dominating victories over New Orleans and Brooklyn. They hung strong into Overtime with Minnesota, as well. These are some VERY encouraging games by the Magic.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

The game to watch tonight is starting! Warriors/Wolves!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I really wish Lance Stephenson would stop fucking shooting.

PAAAAAUL GEEEEEORGE.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*



Dragonballfan said:


> I would love that as well... That would mean one of these teams eliminated Miami


I can't see Miami making it out the 2nd round tbh. Fatigue is gonna set in & the teams are gonna be healthy.

But yeah Pacers/Bulls ECF will have that old school gritty feel to it.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

Miami is definitely making it to the eastern conference finals. They're taking the regular season pretty easy so far, including sitting Wade out the second game of the season. Not to mention that with their depth they probably won't play their starters heavy minutes late into the season.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

I just don't see them beating a healthy CHI, BKN & IND if they meet. But they're definitely not winning the title this year imo.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

they would crush chicago. crush. Chicago can't beat the Heat, Rose gets shut down every time and they have no secondary scorer to ensure Lebron stays off him.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

Philly are now 3-2 :bosh6

Great start guys but we all knew the ride was coming to an end.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

DIRK and MONTA in 10 minutes :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

2 second differential between regular clock and shot clock. Game is down to the last 5 seconds, Toronto is down by 2. Charlotte had 2-3 seconds left on shot clock, And toronto decide not to foul fpalm


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bullshit. Hibbert stands in place with his straight up. Rose drives on him and they call a foul.

Then D. West strips Bitch Ass Rose.

And he does it again. Haaaa.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

All 3 of Orlando's wins have been impressive, not flukes at all,

Vucevic is underrated 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*



LUCK said:


> they would crush chicago. crush. Chicago can't beat the Heat, Rose gets shut down every time and they have no secondary scorer to ensure *Lebron stays off him.*


:lmao


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

Bulls 

Well the Pacers were the better team tonight. At least Rose played a little better :rose2


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*



Xile44 said:


> All 3 of Orlando's wins have been impressive, not flukes at all,
> 
> Vucevic is underrated
> 
> ...


YUP

VUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUC


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

With all the money cutting things OKC has done so far, how is Perkins still on the team?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Dominant 4th quarter on both ends. 5-0!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

What the hell did they say about Thompson and Curry have 3 point shooting contests in practice with Curry hitting around 70 something without missing 2 in a row and Thompson then hitting 100 something... holy crap


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*



LUCK said:


> they would crush chicago. crush. Chicago can't beat the Heat, Rose gets shut down every time and they have no secondary scorer to ensure Lebron stays off him.


This.

But Brooklyn and Indiana both have legitimate shots at beating them this year.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

THOMPSON. IGGY. LEE. WARRIORS! :mark:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

Damn Bulls got raped at the end there... Also high ass scoring game in Oklahoma


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

Celtics won! We're not the worst team in the NBA! YES!!! THE JAZZ SUCK!!














and thats the only team i can say that about...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

Gerald Green WOATing at the end of that Suns-Spurs game.

I almost want to say he was point shaving.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

members of our small basketball community, i hate you all, but we have a problem...:westbrook2 has been taken from us and we need him back. how can you survive the basketball season without posting :westbrook2 after he makes one shot out of ten? HOW I ASK, HOW?


also :dirk

come on.


no :cp3


no :love

no :rubio

no :davis(anthony if this turns into actually smiley)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

All of the ones I use are still here, so I don't give a fuck. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

Well we don't have CP3 but we have :cliff1 :cliff2


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

Nikola is legit.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*



LUCK said:


> members of our small basketball community, i hate you all, but we have a problem...:westbrook2 has been taken from us and we need him back. how can you survive the basketball season without posting :westbrook2 after he makes one shot out of ten? HOW I ASK, HOW?
> 
> 
> also :dirk
> ...


request them in the smiley thread.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

Would love a DIRK one. :mark:


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*










Theres like 30 smilies here http://www.pngfaces.com/index.php?option=com_joomgallery&view=search no dirk though, sorry tlk


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*






:rose2 :rose2


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*



LUCK said:


> members of our small basketball community, i hate you all, but we have a problem...:westbrook2 has been taken from us and we need him back. how can you survive the basketball season without posting :westbrook2 after he makes one shot out of ten? HOW I ASK, HOW?
> 
> 
> also :dirk
> ...


remade the westbrook smiley in the request thread



The Lady Killer said:


> Would love a DIRK one. :mark:


working on an nba set. Dirk coming...


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

So how about them X-Mas Jerseys or T-Shirts:lol










I actually like them, just because


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*



abrown0718 said:


> working on an nba set. Dirk coming...


:hb


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

Likely NBA Finals preview on ESPN.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*



RetepAdam. said:


> Likely NBA Finals preview on ESPN.


Clippers making the finals :lmao do they even have backups at PF or C?

Even the Heat I don't see making it, but you can't bet against them. Pacers >>> Heat.

Spurs vs. Pacers is the finals IMO.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Those Battier charge calls are the worse 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*



Punked Up said:


> Clippers making the finals :lmao do they even have backups at PF or C?
> 
> Even the Heat I don't see making it, but you can't bet against them. Pacers >>> Heat.
> 
> *Spurs vs. Pacers is the finals IMO.*


Great way to get fired in your first year as commissioner.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

I'm sure between now and the playoffs, the Clippers will be able to find a backup center the caliber of Brendan Haywood (2011 Mavs), Nazr Mohammed (2012 Thunder) or Boris Diaw (2013 Spurs). 

Their overall defense is a bigger concern.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

:lmao Lebron put the fear of god in Redick there.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

Okafor when he gets bought out


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Okafor when he gets bought out


Boom.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

I'm sure Redick's teammates will be clowning on him after this. 




Just embarrassing. :drake3


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

Harden always seems to go for those step-back fadeaway 3's to end a possession :side:

Meanwhile, Lakers are 11/14 from 3 point land in the first half :ti


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

The Nuggets are struggling and yet they still continue to beat my team in road games. :bron3


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

You can't leave the Blake Mamba open!


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

That ending... bama4

Kerr was right. Inbounding to Howard ended up costing them.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

Howard needs to go to a free throw camp.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Shaq is a beast at free throws


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Lakers Won! That's 2 teams that we've beaten now that people said we had no chance of doing without Kobe


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

Finals will be Warriors vs Heat


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

"He was always really determined to be more of an offensive player," Bryant said. "Here in Houston he will have more of an opportunity to do that. He always wanted to compete with some of the all-time greats, the [Wilt] Chamberlains, the [Shaquille O'Neals], the Olajuwons. This should be a year where he should be putting up those kind of numbers, 25, 26 points per game."

:ti


Kobe and Pringles really went out of their way to make sure Dwight realized how delusional he was being about his lack of opportunities on offense last year.

I also find it funny that any team can now ruin the rockets offense and speed simply by fouling dwight.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*



Canadian said:


> Finals will be Warriors vs Heat


I'll believe it when I see it. Yeah we got 6 starters, so when someone's hurt, we just go small, or big, depending on which injury prone cornerstone goes down. I don't believe Curry and Bogut can make it through the playoffs in one piece again.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

Is Stern staying as commissioner the entire year? Or is he leaving in February?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

leaving in feb


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

lolckets

I lost my shit when Blake hit that.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*



Punked Up said:


> Clippers making the finals :lmao do they even have backups at PF or C?
> 
> Even the Heat I don't see making it, but you can't bet against them. Pacers >>> Heat.
> 
> *Spurs vs. Pacers is the finals IMO*.


Geez I remember the days when I was young and thought teams all had fair chances


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

So the Bobcats coach is in the hospital. Been a bad week for coaches.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*



Champ said:


> leaving in feb


Miami heat to randomly go on a 4-20 run to end the season 8*D


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*



Cycloneon said:


> Miami heat to randomly go on a 4-20 run to end the season 8*D


Haven't you heard? Lakers getting Wiggins,Lebron and Melo.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*



Cycloneon said:


> Miami heat to randomly go on a 4-20 run to end the season 8*D


Fuck I wish, they more likely to finish 20-4 though... And man if Bulls don't beat Utah tonight I think there will be panic in Chicago, lol, I know Thibs is probably killing his guys in practice :noah


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. Yeah we got 6 starters, so when someone's hurt, we just go small, or big, depending on which injury prone cornerstone goes down. I don't believe Curry and Bogut can make it through the playoffs in one piece again.


Yes, this is all quite true. We have depth, but Curry and Bogut are made of glass from the waist down in particular. It's a balancing act at the moment.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

*Dwight Howard:* 17.0 Points (54.7% FGs/50% FTs)/14.5 Rebounds/1.2 Assists/1.3 Blocks
*Nikola Vucevic:* 17.8 Points (56.9% FGs/75% FTs)/13.2 Rebounds/2.6 Assists/1.2 Blocks

:kobe8


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

STATS ARE EVERYTHING.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

Well, Vuc is clearly better on offense, has been better defensively thus far, and is also an elite rebounder.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

How is Bogut made of glass lmfao. He had a serious injury that he recovered from. He went from not being able to playing back to back games, to amazing performances in the playoffs, getting into the best shape Ive ever seen him in the offseason and now looking completely healthy. The only liability is Curry's ankles.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

The fewest games he's missed since '07-'08 is 13 :kobe sounds pretty fucking injury prone.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*



Canadian said:


> How is Bogut made of glass lmfao. He had a serious injury that he recovered from. He went from not being able to playing back to back games, to amazing performances in the playoffs, getting into the best shape Ive ever seen him in the offseason and now looking completely healthy. The only liability is Curry's ankles.


Maybe because he hasn't played a 70 game season since 2007? Because he's played less than 40 games in 3 of his last 5 seasons (Not counting this one)


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

Even when he was on the Bucks, before that big injury, he was still always "Andrew Bogut when healthy."


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

Kevin Garnett chooses timely moments to score points.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

But then, so does Nene.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

*ANDREA BARGNANI:* 25 POINTS, 8 REBOUNDS, 3 ASSISTS, 5 BLOCKS

FUCK THE HATERS :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

Don't choke this one away Bulls


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> *ANDREA BARGNANI:* 25 POINTS, 8 REBOUNDS, 3 ASSISTS, 5 BLOCKS
> 
> FUCK THE HATERS :mark:


Knicks caught a break in Al Jefferson not being ready to return.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

magic suck


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*



RetepAdam. said:


> Knicks caught a break in Al Jefferson not being ready to return.


Plus you know, having no other bigs healthy so you have to play him.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

*JEFF*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Plus you know, having no other bigs healthy so you have to play him.


Well, that's the thing.

Without Jefferson, Charlotte's options were Bismack Biyombo and Cody Zeller, neither of whom are exactly suited to take advantage of the mismatch Andrea Bargnani presents.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*






MY LORD.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

Heartbreaker loss in some ways but it also showed the Warriors could hang in there and give the Spurs a good fight in San Antonio with no Curry sitting. I can deal.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

Spurs are now 5-1 and improve to having the second best record in the league (behind E.C. Indiana with 6-0)

Spurs/Pacers in NBA finals 8*D


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

Ugh Deng finished 1 assist short of a triple double, man if only someone would have made a shot for him fpalm


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

Suns and Sixers at 4-2 :lol 8*D


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*



Cycloneon said:


> Spurs are now 5-1 and improve to having the second best record in the league (behind E.C. Indiana with 6-0)
> 
> Spurs/Pacers in NBA finals 8*D


Knicks had the best record in the NBA six games into last season. 8*D


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

*THE BROW​*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

*THE ANKLE*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

Oh, Magic...


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

6ers not following the script. 

Also, Wiggins is scary good, he needs to be less passive but then again it was only Louisiana Monroe.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

:lmao at how bad Bennett is in cleveland, did they not scout anybody else


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

Bennett is average 1 point and 3 rebounds...


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

Alright Nets, impresses me. They have failed thus far this season.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*



This picture still gives me the feels :jose So close


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

Oh hey, we get Clipper games here. I might have a team to follow and root for. I also get Laker games but fuck that!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Welp. 3rd quarter is where Pacers have been building big leads. Do it.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

Nets/Pacers has been a pretty good game tbh.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

7-0.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

:lmao Garnett literally just threw the game away for them


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

So since the Nets have a worse record than the Knicks we can change the thread title right?

Right?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

HOLY FAT DICKS JEFF GREEN I WANT TO KISS YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH MY GODDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

FUCKING JEFF GREEN

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

HOLY FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*

FUCKING GAME OF THE YEAR!!



(im sorry for this triple post)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- lolKNICKS*



StarzNBarz said:


> HOLY FAT DICKS JEFF GREEN I WANT TO KISS YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH MY GODDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!


Jeff 'FAT DICKS' Green :artest


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Will you chowder heads stop gushing and fill me in on what Jeffrey Green did?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*

GREEN WOW


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*

Heat aren't even trying. Until the post season starts Indiana is the number one team in the league. Hell they might be even when the post season ends. Damn impressive them Pacers are.

In other news, Deandre Jordan has been a rebounding machine this season.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Fun season so far. A lot of upsets and good teams struggling early on.

Green hitting the 3 to win game against the Heat

I love how when the heat lose its cause they aren't trying. Wade missed 2 free throws at the end. I guess he didn't try at all and missed them on purpose right ?
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*



RyanPelley said:


> Will you chowder heads stop gushing and fill me in on what Jeffrey Green did?


Hit the gamewinning 3 against Miami with like 0.6 seconds left


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Hit the gamewinning 3 against Miami with like 0.6 seconds left


Haaaa. Good job Green.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*

God dam the Pacers look strong


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*

it wasnt even just that. the heat were up by 4 with like 3 seconds left. wallace made a 2 with 1 second left. the celtics fouled wade with 0.6. wade missed the first free throw, and tried to intentionally miss the second but the refs called a violation. wallace made a crazy cross court pass to JEFF. JEFF knocked in a 3 right in lebrons face


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> it wasnt even just that. the heat were up by 4 with like 3 seconds left. wallace made a 2 with 1 second left. the celtics fouled wade with 0.6. wade missed the first free throw, and tried to intentionally miss the second but the refs called a violation. wallace made a crazy cross court pass to JEFF. JEFF knocked in a 3 right in lebrons face


Exactly, Heat were simply outplayed, not cause they weren't trying 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*

Fuck the Celtics, Cleveland/Philly is going into double OT.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*

Celtics are definitely a playoff team with Rondo. No doubt about it. Which makes me wonder how Ainge will approach his return/recovery.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> it wasnt even just that. the heat were up by 4 with like 3 seconds left. wallace made a 2 with 1 second left. the celtics fouled wade with 0.6. wade missed the first free throw, and tried to intentionally miss the second but the refs called a violation. wallace made a crazy cross court pass to JEFF. JEFF knocked in a 3 right in lebrons face


Okay okay, now I see why the "JEFF FUCKING GREEN" posts were made. That sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*

I'm not sure the Celtics are keeping Rondo.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Fuck the Celtics, Cleveland/Philly is going into double OT.


Fuck I got money on Cleveland winning


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Celtics are definitely a playoff team with Rondo. No doubt about it. Which makes me wonder how Ainge will approach his return/recovery.


But DAT DRAFT CLASS!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*

Sixers and Cavs double OT


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*



Notorious said:


> Celtics are definitely a playoff team with Rondo. No doubt about it. Which makes me wonder how Ainge will approach his return/recovery.


I'm sure Ainge would LOVE that 8th seed.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*



Stall_19 said:


> I'm not sure the Celtics are keeping Rondo.


WHere's he gonna go?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*

Pointless to tank. Did you see the Jazz? You can't outtank them, they're just too good!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*

Oh, god. It's hack-a-Deandre versus hack-a-Dwight!

And Doc ruins it by taking out Deandre. Boooo!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*

CARTER-WILLIAMS WITH A TYING THREE

:banderas 

triple OT???


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*



Xile44 said:


> But DAT DRAFT CLASS!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> I'm sure Ainge would LOVE that 8th seed.


I know and that's exactly why I think it'll be interesting. The last thing Ainge wants is the 7th or 8th seed. Rondo recently got cleared for limited contact practice, which makes me think he could return like in December. So it shall be interesting to what happens with the team and how Ainge handles this.

Obviously I want a top pick but we'll see what happens.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


>


Crazy pass by Wallace. Amazing Shot. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*

Wtf was that MCW? :allen1


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*

What a lucky shot


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*

Warriors are allergic to winning in San Antonio (lol last regulation win was when I was eleven years old in early 1997) and in Memphis.

Also, what a lucky buzzer-beater shot. Pretty awesome, though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*



Chip Kelly said:


> What a lucky shot


Just like Allen's 3 against Spurs game 6? :allen1


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*



StarzNBarz said:


>


I once saw Kobe intentionally take a shot like that.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*

What a finish at Cleveland


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*



Adrien Mercier said:


> Just like Allen's 3 against Spurs game 6? :allen1


No that was a well executed shot by a HOF player. Green's shot was akin to a homeless man finding a winning lottery ticket on the street


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*

Thread title to JEFF GREEN DA GAWD


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*



Stall_19 said:


> I once saw Kobe intentionally take a shot like that.


Kobe takes shots like those every game :lol :kobe


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*



Xile44 said:


> Crazy pass by Wallace. Amazing Shot.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The whole ending of the game was insane :lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*

so who is the garbage mod that doesn't realize there's 82 games in a season. unk2


also LOLROCKETS.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*

fuck Green, its about dat Kyrie.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*

The Pacers are playing like they want to prove something and the Heat don't give a shit. Sounds like the first two weeks of the season.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*

what up with hedo turkoglu? is he on the magic's roster? will he even play this season? will he retire after this year?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*

He's still on their roster, but he's been told not to be with the team as they discuss a buyout.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*

so he'll probably sign with the heat


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*

I mean, it's not out of the question. I doubt he stays in the NBA, though.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*

really? i think he's still got nba talent


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*

yeah he's going to stay in the league. i dont know why brandon would think differently. some team would sign him for the minimum.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*

REDICK is the fuckin MAN :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*



LUCK said:


> yeah he's going to stay in the league. i dont know why brandon would think differently. some team would sign him for the minimum.


Because at age 34, I think it's be more important to him to go home and potentially be MVP of the Turkish league than a benchwarmer in the NBA...


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*

I'm a big fan of PG's game. Dude is a beast.



Adrien Mercier said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*

Uncle Drew getting those BUCKETS holy shit what a game.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 81-0*

That GREEN! :mark:



LUCK said:


> also LOLROCKETS.


It's LOLCKETS.



Adrien Mercier said:


>


:banderas


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 82-0*

that green shot was absolutely crazy.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 82-0*

Knicks vs. Spurs in 45 minutes! Two favorite teams going at it :dance:mark::dance:mark:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 82-0*

lolknicks


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn Knick game started mad early, missed the 1st q. Dat defense with out Chandler though lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 82-0*

Spurs be killin' em!


Knicks down 30 :allen1 (85-55)


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Kill Beal going Ham


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 82-0*

Pity everyone else for the Wizards blow. Thunder are having a shocker and still cut down a ~10 point lead.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 82-0*

My Knicks are awful. lolKnicks can come back whenever you guys want. fpalm

Toronto might win the division :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 82-0*

Dam KD saves OKC


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Punked Up said:


> My Knicks are awful. lolKnicks can come back whenever you guys want. fpalm
> 
> Toronto might win the division :lol


Pacers started 2-4 last year, hang in there. 

As for the Nets, it may take 25 games to get it going, I could wait, if I lived through 12-70 I can get through 2-4 lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

So Wolves put up 47 in the 1st quarter alone, crazy


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 82-0*

Wolves always have great 1st quarters. They're averaging 30+ in the 1st this season.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 82-0*

Kevin Love has been exceptional so far.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Wolves always have great 1st quarters. They're averaging 30+ in the 1st this season.


Yeah there definitely very good on offense, 47 points in 1 quarter is still big. 

Kevin Love is a monster. 

Suns and Bledsoe looking good


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 82-0*

Rubio triple double :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 82-0*

http://stats.nba.com/glossary.html?#EFG_PCT

STATS


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 82-0*

...Why are you linking us to the definition of Effective Field Goal %?


----------



## TheTruth24 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 82-0*

double post


----------



## TheTruth24 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 82-0*

Kevin Love has been the MVP of the season so far. I think the Wolves have a better chance to come out of the west than the Clippers.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 82-0*

@ brandon I just posting the amount of stats the nba has. I actually found the number funny and the fact they have so many for such stupid shit.No he hasn't and people saying so are foolish. He's put up these stats before and the Wolves have failed to win with them before. He's not the reason for their turn around.


The guy's name is Kevin Martin. He's shooting 57 percent, 43% of threes, and scoring just under 24 PPG. That's the major difference in this Wolves team(and obviously health, but even when healthy the wolves were this good).



The real MVP is Paul George because he's 1) winning 2) Killing it on offense and becoming a true scorer 3) He's elite on both ends.


Love isn't elite on both ends.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 82-0*

Good to see the boy Robbie Hummel grabbing two boards and going 1-1 against the Lakers.

Wolves ain't no joke. When healthy.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 82-0*

Rubio is such a weasel.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 82-0*

San Antonio Spurs are gonna go to 7-1 and make the SHOULD BE TANKING 76ers go to .500 tonight :mark:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 82-0*

Man can u believe assuming Rose and Irving play tonight this will be the very first time they play each other cause one or the other has always been injured when the Bulls play Cleveland :rose2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 82-0*

If Norris Cole can cross up Rose, just imagine what Irving can do to him :allen1


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 2- PACERS 82-0*



CYC said:


> If Norris Cole can cross up Rose, just imagine what Irving can do to him :allen1


Not sure I wanna think about that :bosh2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Game if crossovers tonight


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Spurs going 7-1 tonight :mark: :mark:

Sorry 6ers..


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

God damn, Pacers are dominating Memphis on both ends. Lance with the assist to Paul George. Gives Lance a triple double and George his 8th straight 20 point game. They're just all smiles.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Lance celebrating was so lel. :lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

*ONE HUNDRED TWENTY POINTS*


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Looks like china doll Rose is already hurt.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

I couldn't have asked for a better start for Derrick Rose. :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

I know he has a few years left on his contract, but I can't wait till he jumps ship to LA in a couple of years and says that the Bulls management never got him any help. News flash: when the media asked him if he'd try to recruit free agents back in 2010, Rose was borderline offended and scoffed at the notion, saying his teammates can get the job down.

Can't wait for his camp to try to portray Pax, Gar and Thibs as the villains again.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Yeah, I heard he didn't even try to recruit Wade or Lebron when the Bulls had a chance to get them both. The Bulls could have had Rose, Wade, Lebron, and Noah. :kobe8


What a moron.


But pls no at the LA thing. I don't want him. Lakers have a chance of being one of the worst teams in the league this year because honestly looking at the standings, the Lakers belong where they are in terms of talent and I think the Nuggets will pass them too and possibly the Nuggets.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Also I'm convinced you can't win a title with Howard. This isn't me being mad about the Lakers either, it's just the way he costs your team at the end of games. I know this from last year and I've seen him do it this year, he just costs his team at the end of games with his free throws. 


He's also literally a superstar that can't touch the ball in the second half due to hack a Howard. He got 19 points in the first half tonight...one in the second half. All he's done is miss a shot and miss 5 free throws.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

I feel that way with a lot of guys, Griffin and Carmelo among them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Carmelo? 


Do you mean you don't think he can win a title due to the way he plays?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Yes.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Well Clippers don't stand a chance in hell because both of their front court starters can be hacked over and over.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Actually, I think Carmelo could get it done if he was given a good point guard and and an amazing two way big. Basically he would have to be the third best player on the team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

According to you guys, Wade & LeBron decided to team up in Miami years in advance so what would Rose "recruiting" them have done if their mind was already made up? And lel at any Bulls fan trying to bash Rose for saying that when at the time you guys were all over his dick praising "D-GOD" and his leadership and how he was the humble, "anti-LeBron." Fuck outta here.

It's time to get over it, well no, that time has long passed. If he would've returned last season that same play you're bashing right now is what you would've saw last year. This was inevitable. Whether he missed 18 days or 18 months, it was going to happen. You're bitching about Rose's play now, but imagine it in the playoffs last year, what you guys were all bitching and moaning about. He would've been a liability on the court and would've made the Bulls much worse just like you could argue he's doing now. He's damned if he do, damned if he don't. He doesn't play? You bitch. He plays? You still bitch. I'm sure if he demanded a trade like you claim you wish he does, you'd probably bitch about that too.

I hope Rose does leave Chicago. So they can go another 15 years without a Finals appearance. Best player since Jordan retired? Let's run him out of town because he didn't return as fast from a torn ACL as we wanted him to.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

i didn't read that post, but rose is terrible and I don't have to read any more of your shit. :hendo


wait :lmao I just say that playoff line. The guy was cleared to play in March brah, he would have had plenty of to time to READJUST if that's all that he needs. Stop giving him excuses. He's had plenty.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

And if he was cleared to play in March he would've still shat the bed and he would've been even worse since he would've been playing with a lack of confidence. There is no avoiding this. Rose was going to be awful upon return regardless of when he played.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



LUCK said:


> Actually, I think Carmelo could get it done if he was given a good point guard and and an amazing two way big. Basically he would have to be the third best player on the team.


If only Carmelo was on the Spurs...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lin with 31 points. Beverly has no points at all, then again, Beverly just came off of a injury. Lin is doing pretty good this season scoring wise. The return of #Linsanity?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*










11 for 37 :mark:

#RUDY


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Missed the Bulls game....so what happened to Rose?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

I'm not willing to argue or debate, Notorious. I admittedly have not followed basketball much. I wouldn't say I'm bitching and moaning. I'm simply frustrated and have grown completely tired of Rose altogether. Have you ever grown tired of an athlete on the Celtics? I'm sure you were tired of Allen after praising him a few years before when he was an instrumental part of the Celtics perennial title contending teams. I've had a change of heart in the last couple of years. Whether or not you think it is justified doesn't make much of a difference to me.

Play aside, because this was my first time catching a game this season, I find his antics more disenchanting than anything else.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

BUT WAS HE WEARING THE KINESIO TAPE?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Lol that technical on Lance Stephenson, what is the NBA turning into


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Anyone else notice that the 2012 draft is ridiculously amazing? Sure there were some busts like Robinson, Marshall, White and Melo but overall there's a ton of starters produced from it.

Davis
MKG
Beal
Waiters
Lillard
Barnes
Drummond
Henson(for now I guess)
Plumbee

and then there are quite a few that have some established roles already like:

Ross
Leonard
Lamb
Zeller
Nicholson
Fournier
Sullinger
Wroten
PJ3


:deandre


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

That's not surprising, 2012 draft was known to be stacked. I think the 2013 draft will turn out to be a lot better than most projected. Just like 2011 did.



El Conquistador said:


> I'm not willing to argue or debate, Notorious. I admittedly have not followed basketball much. I wouldn't say I'm bitching and moaning. I'm simply frustrated and have grown completely tired of Rose altogether. Have you ever grown tired of an athlete on the Celtics? I'm sure you were tired of Allen after praising him a few years before when he was an instrumental part of the Celtics perennial title contending teams. I've had a change of heart in the last couple of years. Whether or not you think it is justified doesn't make much of a difference to me.
> 
> Play aside, because this was my first time catching a game this season, I find his antics more disenchanting than anything else.


Well I wanted Ray gone because I wanted to move forward with Avery Bradley as starter but I get your point.

I can agree on the antics part, he definitely could've handled the situation better. But we'll agree to disagree, that's fair.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



LUCK said:


> Anyone else notice that the 2012 draft is ridiculously amazing? Sure there were some busts like Robinson, Marshall, White and Melo but overall there's a ton of starters produced from it.
> 
> Davis
> MKG
> ...


Harkless/Wroten/Taylor/Crowder/Green/Johnson/Scott/O'Quinn all have established roles, too...


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Goddamn, Corey Brewer needs to put on muscle. I feel like I should donate canned foods to him.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> If only Carmelo was on the Spurs...


Then Duncan would never get any touches :kobe8


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Harkless/Wroten/Taylor/Crowder/Green/Johnson/Scott/O'Quinn all have established roles, too...


I was just looking at round 1 brah. I don't know how I forgot Harkless though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

What a casual.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Fun fact. Rudy Gay missed 26 shots tonight. The most shots Kevin Love has taken in a game this season is 25, Kevin Durant is 24 and LeBron is 20.

#RUDY


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

That is indeed a VERY fun fact.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



Notorious said:


> Fun fact. Rudy Gay missed 26 shots tonight. The most shots Kevin Love has taken in a game this season is 25, Kevin Durant is 24 and LeBron is 20.
> 
> #RUDY


I read he also had the lowest point total for 36 or more shots in the last like 30 years, and the raptors set some sort of record by taking 110+ shots and only getting 10 assists total.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

10 assists? holy shit. :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

10 assists in 58 minutes of play. Which is a record in the modern era.

Also another fun fact. Rudy & DeRozan have taken 301 shots this season and have only scored 296 points.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Chris Paul continues to prove he's the best PG in the game with a fantastic steal.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

How is that not a foul?!?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Damn Clippers making this game harder than it should be :lol


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Wow, T-Wolves blew 2 great chances to tie.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Damn can't believe none of those putbacks went in  

Clips got lucky tonight bama4


----------



## GeneticJackhammer9 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Rose for the rest of his career = worse than post injury Penny Hardaway


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



Notorious said:


> Fun fact. Rudy Gay missed 26 shots tonight. The most shots Kevin Love has taken in a game this season is 25, Kevin Durant is 24 and LeBron is 20.
> 
> #RUDY


:westbrook2

What's westbrooks record lol


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

only three teams in the east are above .500 right now, and two of those three are 4-3. lel.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Andrew Bynum is once again a starting Center in the NBA. ALL IS WELL.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

I hope he can stay healthy as the guy has been fighting back hard. I hope the best for him and hopefully he can take that best center spot that he would have already have right now if he had been healthy in his career. :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

He does appear to be healthy, which is good. He's not playing in back-to-backs, I don't think, but he's taken the Center job in Cleveland from Varejao. Bynum's out the next couple of games, but it's not injury related.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



Champ said:


> only three teams in the east are above .500 right now, and two of those three are 4-3. lel.












:bron2


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Beasley with a 19 point 8-12 shooting game. He has played well for the Heat when given the chance. They might want to use him a bit more often.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Glen Rice Jr. with the 3!

I can't wait for the day he gets fouled on a made 3.

"FOUR FOR YOU, GLEN RICE! YOU GO, GLEN RICE!"


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

MAVS :mark:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*










Dat poster doe


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Xavier sure can JUMP!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Dear Lakers:


Please watch college hoops. 


Now look at our team.


Now look at our future.


Please tank.


Thank you.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Jabari Parker is the next Carmelo. Except he will be less of a chucker. 

Kid is smooth. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



The Lady Killer said:


> MAVS :mark:


Shane Larkin's been practicing I heard, really anticipating him getting on the court. 

Dirk also moved in the 16th all time scoring leader spot. 

Nate Wolters for the Bucks is having a really fine start to his career.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Mikey Damage said:


> Jabari Parker is the next Carmelo. Except he will be less of a chucker.
> 
> Kid is smooth.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah Parker has a really polished game. Like I said in the chatbox yesterday, I think Parker & Randle are better now but Wiggins has more potential than the other two.

And to the people in this thread that ask why we talk about tanking so much? Watch college basketball this year and you'll see exactly why. Wiggins, Parker and Randle are all studs. Not even mentioning guys like Dante Exum, Marcus Smart, Aaron Gordon, Wayne Selden, Joel Embiid and Doug McDermott. This draft is STACKED.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Withey :ti

Wiggins' detractors are now saying "he's not as good as the other two!1!!" compared to the calls of "overrated" a game ago, _two_ games people.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

To be fair, people hype up Wiggins like he's the next LeBron or MJ so of course when others watch him they're expecting to see a guy dominate like they do.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



Notorious said:


> Yeah Parker has a really polished game. Like I said in the chatbox yesterday, I think Parker & Randle are better now but Wiggins has more potential than the other two.
> 
> And to the people in this thread that ask why we talk about tanking so much? Watch college basketball this year and you'll see exactly why. Wiggins, Parker and Randle are all studs. Not even mentioning guys like Dante Exum, Marcus Smart, Aaron Gordon, Wayne Selden, Joel Embiid and Doug McDermott. This draft is STACKED.
> 
> ...


Yep, PHX might have 4 first round picks, but will probably package them to get a 2nd lottery pick. The lottery is fucking loaded this year. If you traded down last year for picks this year, it was a smart move.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Philly could also have two lottery picks if the Pelicans miss the playoffs and fail to get a top 3 pick.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

These teams are just hoping for like 2 top 5 picks, they don't even care if they get the top pick. So many blue chippers, deepest draft since '03 fo sho.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

So I saw the Duke/Kansas game last night.


Lakers, please try tanking. Dear lord that's a lot of fresh talent


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The Knicks & Nuggets are discussing a deal centered around Kenneth Faried for Iman Shumpert.

I have no idea why the Nuggets are so desperate to trade Faried and I don't know why they're acquiring another guard. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Obviously hickson is better than faried


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

He's really not. And even if he was that doesn't mean you have to trade Faried

Ujiri ain't walking through that door.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

faried isn't even healthy right now. dude would be a great fit on the knicks.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

I love shumpert. He has been amazing for our team but Faried is an absolute beast and would love him


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



Notorious said:


> The Knicks & Nuggets are discussing a deal centered around Kenneth Faried for Iman Shumpert.
> 
> I have no idea why the Nuggets are so desperate to trade Faried and I don't know why they're acquiring another guard.


Ugh.

Welcome to the Tim Connelly era.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

lol @ trying to trade Faried. Are they not paying attention to their own team?


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

That trade is so stupid for the Knicks. We don't need another PF when we already have four of 'em (Bargs, Melo (with MWP in the lineup), limited Amare and K-Mart (although he has been playing at C mostly)), and we're giving up the only guard who can actually guard his position in Shumpert.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Yeah the trade makes zero sense for both teams.



Although Nuggets may be trying to make a team that resembles what I do with in 2k. :lmao


LAWSON
SHUMP
CHANDLER
GALLO
MCGEE


McGee going to let dem threes fly.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



BoJaNNNNN said:


> That trade is so stupid for the Knicks. We don't need another PF when we already have four of 'em (Bargs, Melo (with MWP in the lineup), limited Amare and K-Mart (although he has been playing at C mostly)), and we're giving up the only guard who can actually guard his position in Shumpert.


Don't worry. It's an awful trade for the Nuggets too.



LUCK said:


> McGee going to let dem threes fly.


He's gotta be healthy to let anything fly, but even with the offense running through him, he's not going to just start jacking up jumpers. :lmao


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



LUCK said:


> McGee going to let dem threes fly.







He still has that 100% 3pt in Denver tho


----------



## GeneticJackhammer9 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Nets need to contact Phil Jackson while the season's still early. Hiring Kidd was a huge mistake. Lawrence Frankie ain't doing much either. This deep talent is being wasted.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



GeneticJackhammer9 said:


> Nets need to contact Phil Jackson while the season's still early. Hiring Kidd was a huge mistake. Lawrence Frankie ain't doing much either. This deep talent is being wasted.


Phil ain't happening.

I'd be down for Jerry Sloan, though.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1849159-ny-knicks-denver-nuggets-reportedly-talking-iman-shumpert-kenneth-faried-trade

Phew. Dodged a bullet here :argh:


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'd do Shumpert for Faried any day if I'm the Knicks with no hesitation, especially with chandler out 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Gay back in Memphis tonight for the first time since the trade. [sarcasm]Im sure he wont take this personally and hero-ball his way to 30 shots[/sarcasm]


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

AFFLALO.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

AFFLALO with 36/8/6/2 on 73% shooting. He took just 15 shots for those 36 points. :mark:

TAKE NOTES, RUDY.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

literally half our team was out. 8 players available.

sanders/pachulia
ilyasova
delfino
neal
knight/ridnour

is a better rotation than the one we had available tonight. shits getting ridiculous.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lin with 34 points tonight. The Linwagon has started.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Not to mention 9 3s, 5 boards and 11 assists. :mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

fucken every damn year we lose to the bobcats. this shit is getting old.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Linsanity is back

Just tied the franchise record for 3's


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Those Nets sure are a threat to the Heat. :lmao


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



Nov said:


> literally half our team was out. 8 players available.
> 
> sanders/pachulia
> ilyasova
> ...


FEAR THE DEER.

At least Nate Wolters is playing well, and John Henson is apparently a Per-36 stud.



Stall_19 said:


> Those Nets sure are a threat to the Heat. :lmao


That's like the only team they seem to be a threat to. :lmao


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

"Blake Griffin could be a legitimate actor" -Jeff Van Gundy :bosh


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

nate wolters is the man.

yes yes fear the deer


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Well, with how great of a flopper he is, I wouldn't doubt it. Some of his flops could be Oscar worthy if I'm being real. His teammates could be the rest of the nominees.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Tony MF Wroten.

Triple-Double in his first start.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



> Matt Barnes ‏@Matt_Barnes22
> 
> I love my teammates like family, but I'm DONE standing up for these n****s! All this shit does is cost me money..


Welp. bama4


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Lol Utah finally get their first win.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

So by the looks of the current start to the season, I'm predicting the playoffs to look a little like this:

*WEST*
1. San Antonio
2. OKC
3. Golden State
4. LA Clippers
5. Houston
6. Minnesota 
7. Phoenix
8. Portland (Memphis missing the playoffs)

*EAST*
1. Indiana
2. Miami
3. Chicago
4. New York
5. Orlando
6. Cleveland
7. Toronto
8. Charlotte (Brooklyn missing the playoffs)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

I don't see Houston getting the fifth seed. They started 5-4 and they've only played 1 road game. :deandre


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Yeah?

The Knicks who have borderline unfixable problems will be the 4-seed, while the Nets, who are going through growing/coaching pains will miss the playoffs entirely?

We're less than 10 games into the season. I'm not changing my preseason picks all that much at this point.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



RetepAdam. said:


> Yeah?
> 
> The Knicks who have borderline unfixable problems will be the 4-seed, while the Nets, who are going through growing/coaching pains will miss the playoffs entirely?
> 
> We're less than 10 games into the season. I'm not changing my preseason picks all that much at this point.


I didn't have preseason picks so I'm making my picks now. It's just for fun. I don't think Orlando will be playing how they are now the whole season. The East is a real gamble apart from Indiana and Miami. Houston could be lower for all I care but I'm positive that those teams will make the playoffs and that the 8th seed will be a battle between Portland/Memphis.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Matt Barnes too ratchet for his own good lol. Thunder-Clips was a good game, wish Westbrick wouldn't try to do so much right away though. He killed his team with turn overs and bad shots tonight. 

I know.. Vintage Westbrook *Michael Cole voice*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Yeah, I remember that series against Memphis where they got raped because VINTAGE WESTBROOK wasn't around. Or about the second game of the season where they were getting their ass kicked so badly that Durant basically got to rest for the whole fourth? :deandre


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Let's say...

East
1. Miami
2. Indiana
3. Chicago
4. Brooklyn
5. New York
6. Atlanta
7. Toronto
8. Washington

West
1. San Antonio
2. L.A. Clippers
3. Oklahoma City
4. Golden State
5. Houston
6. Minnesota
7. Dallas
8. Portland

I could see Memphis dropping out. Father Time might finally have Z-Bo's number.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

If Miami has to go through Chicago then Indiana, they ain't making the finals again.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



Adrien Mercier said:


> If Miami has to go through Chicago then Indiana, they ain't making the finals again.


They'd be lucky to draw Chicago.

The Bulls in their current form don't stand a chance against the Heat.


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

Canadian said:


> So by the looks of the current start to the season, I'm predicting the playoffs to look a little like this:
> 
> *WEST*
> 1. San Antonio
> ...


You sleeping on the mavericks. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



RetepAdam. said:


> They'd be lucky to draw Chicago.
> 
> The Bulls in their current form don't stand a chance against the Heat.


Chicago last year with basically the whole team injured still pushed Miami, if they can stay healthy they can go even further, I;m not saying they'll win but if Miami has to play Indiana after a tough series with Bulls, they ain't beating Indiana again.


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Chicago last year with basically the whole team injured still pushed Miami, if they can stay healthy they can go even further, I;m not saying they'll win but if Miami has to play Indiana after a tough series with Bulls, they ain't beating Indiana again.


They didn't push miami, they woke them up. Game 1 was a fluke. Honesty even if they have two tough series (they're sail on by Chicago like they have been in the playoffs) with the pacers and bulls. The only way they don't make the finals is having another slow start in a series, and the other them finally capitalizing on it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



Synax said:


> You sleeping on the mavericks.


Nope.

They just aren't as complete as any of the teams ahead of them.

Could argue that they slip ahead of Minnesota, especially given the T'Wolves' complete inability to stay healthy.



Adrien Mercier said:


> *Chicago last year with basically the whole team injured still pushed Miami*, if they can stay healthy they can go even further, I;m not saying they'll win but if Miami has to play Indiana after a tough series with Bulls, they ain't beating Indiana again.


No, they didn't. They lost in 5, and two of the games were complete blowouts. :lmao

And when they had everyone healthy back in 2011? They lost in 5, though the games were at least close.

The problem is that Derrick Rose can't do anything against the Heat's defense. He averages 18 points on .375 shooting and 5/3 A/TO against them for his career. Not good.

They won't threaten the Heat until they revamp their lineup when Mirotic arrives.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



RetepAdam. said:


> Let's say...
> 
> East
> *1. Miami*
> ...


:ti


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



LUCK said:


> :ti


Heat won the East by, what, 17 games last year?

They're 3 games back on the Pacers. I'm confident they'll make a run. 

As for the Wizards, they've played nothing but road games against almost exclusively good teams, and they've kept every game reasonably close. They reek of 8 seed.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Except Heat have no interest in the first seed and would prefer to rest their players while Pacers will be making a clear attempt to get it. Pacers will get it just because they're going for it. Heat don't need it.


4 out of 6 of the wizards loses are by 10+ points. I don't really know how that's keeping it close, but their team right now isn't really meshing well and giving up a lot of points on defense. The whole team is also pretty inconsistent in terms of offense production aside from Beal who also isn't real a true consistent force.





But anyways, I just saw a mock draft where Parker goes to the Kings and I just :mark: over how amazing a Parker and Cousins combination could be. With Parker's outside touch they could be a lethal perimeter and inside combo.

Also SHAW is going to likely get a top pick this draft which means he can mold his own superstar like Jackson did. :mark:


edit: Actually Randle and Cousins as a front court would ABUSE teams. It's like a younger version of Marc and ZBo with far more potential.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Can't believe we lost to Denver last night


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

:lmao @ this commercial:






NBA making PROPAGANDA trying to get people to think that Rose can actually shoot now. :ti


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Meh. I don't want to get into a debate about Boogie.

You guys saw this, right?

http://screen.yahoo.com/30-30-space-jam-game-155008766.html

Hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

What was Nash doing there? :kobe Pierce, Paul, JR Smith, all would have been more fitting.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Still not all that impressed with this Nuggets team but they seem to be playing a bit better. Mozzy went off last night.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Kings win. bama


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Spurs are 8-1 to kick-off the year so far :banderas 

Yet Duncan is only averaging 12/7


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



RetepAdam. said:


> Let's say...
> 
> East
> 1. Miami
> ...


I guarantee you that the Clippers have no shot at second seed. As much as I like Paul and Griffin, they just don't. I think Spurs, OKC, GS and Houston are all better teams. And nah I don't see Dallas making it.



Synax said:


> You sleeping on the mavericks.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nah, Phoenix and Memphis are much better overall teams in my opinion. Mavs just don't have what it takes this year.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

*yeah I don't think Houston is better than LAC. [/DON'T DISRESPECT HOUSTON]*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

The Clippers are 4-0 against the Warriors, Rockets and Thunder so far this year but you think they have no chance of finishing with the 2nd seed and that they're not better than any of them?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

I'd love to hear about how the Clippers aren't better than the Rockets. I'd love to hear about how the Rockets are a four seed with Dwight on the team. :ti


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



LUCK said:


> I'd love to hear about how the Rockets are a four seed with Dwight on the team.


Do you mean that as in they're better than a 4-seed or worse than a 4-seed?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

I doubt think they're better than the Spurs, OKC, Clippers, Warriors so it would be worse than a four seed.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



LUCK said:


> I doubt think they're better than the Spurs, OKC, Clippers, Warriors so it would be worse than a four seed.


Oh, yeah.

They're still a work in progress.

Give them another season or two and they'll be one of the best teams in the NBA, but for now, they're still sorting out their shit.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



LUCK said:


> I'd love to hear about how the Clippers aren't better than the Rockets. I'd love to hear about how the Rockets are a four seed with Dwight on the team. :ti


Apart from FTs Dwight is playing great so whats the problem?

Asik is good defensively, I like what Patrick Beverly brings to the table. The defense in the back makes up for the lack of D from Harden and Lin. Parsons is just a great shooter. They're a really good team.

DeAndre sucks ass at FTs too so that's a lose/lose situation. I believe Harden is the best offensive player out of the two teams. I just believe the Rockets would win a series against the Clippers, who have a crappy history of disappointing in the playoffs the past 2 years.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Collectively that team is awful at defense.


Lin and Harden are a terrible fit together(which is why bringing him off the bench works, but theyre still bad together).


Asik and Dwight kill any type of big man spacing.



Coach McHale is awful and even more awful with rotations.


They don't execute well down the stretch as teams kill their offense by hacking Dwight. So Dwight basically ruins one of their big advantages, which is speed and ability to run a super fast paced offense. That's why a team like the Lakers, who are exceptionally awful at defense, were able to beat them and stop them in fourth.


The team has a lot of problems than the ones you just listed and they've only played one game on the road with just a 3-3 record at home. :deandre


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

James Harden is a better offensive player than Chris Paul? What kind of shit are you on man?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> James Harden is a better offensive player than Chris Paul? What kind of shit are you on man?


Lmfao because he is.. Harden is a better scorer. Paul is a better overall player.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Howard's defense has been nothing special thus far.



Canadian said:


> Lmfao because he is..


:ti


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

There's more to offense than just scoring, which is the case I think they're trying to make here.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



Canadian said:


> Lmfao because he is.. Harden is a better scorer.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

CP3, if he wanted to, could average 26+ average points every game while dropping the shots with insane efficiency. He could do this if he so wished. The same way Lebron could do it. They choose not to because they know how to involve their teammates and realize the importance of involving your teammates because if you don't involve your teammates then opposing teams zero in on you.


Overall though? CP3 can do anything on the offensive side that Harden can, so what exactly is Harden better at? CP3 is a dead eye shooter, can get to the basket at will, can break down an entire defensive scheme by himself, etc etc and he passes and gets his teammates open better than anyone else. There is no comparison.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



The Lady Killer said:


> There's more to offense than just scoring, which is the case I think they're trying to make here.


^This definitely. 

And even as a scorer, I find Harden to be overrated just because he has no mid range game whatsoever which makes him a bit predictable because he's really either going to work in the P&R or iso and shoot a 3 or take it to the rim in hopes of getting to the line. He doesn't give the defense anywhere near the looks Paul does. And he's a notorious flopper too but I'm not really gonna hold that against him in a debate against a guy like CP3 whose guilty of the same shit.

The lack of a mid range game is what brings his offense down a notch for me and you actually saw that in the playoffs last year. He's also pretty TO prone, a lot of bad passes mainly because of the predictability of his game which allows the defense to anticipate what he's gonna do and a few ball handling TOs because he works the P&R so much. This is big against a guy like Paul whose historically great at taking care of the ball. 

Not even gonna touch on their passing/playmaking ability.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

That, and CP3's FG% is a fair bit higher if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

I like Harden as a guy and as a baller, but c'mon, Chris fucking Paul is three levels ahead of him, jack.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't how people are going on about the clippers and the rockets we the Lakers beat them both without Kobe and we are meant to be a bad team, I think once Kobe gets back we'll Surprise a lot of people.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

isn't cp3 averaging like 23 and 12 right now?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

It's one game. Lakers are typically getting blown out. During the 72-10 Bulls season, they lost to a couple shitty teams. It happens.

edit Something like that.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

The Lady Killer said:


> It's one game. Lakers are typically getting blown out. During the 72-10 Bulls season, they lost to a couple shitty teams. It happens.
> 
> edit Something like that.


We aren't doing that bad and like I said when Kobe returns well be even stronger we are just missing out star scorer.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

I'm sure it'll help having Kobe back, but Pau is playing like a giant bitch, the bench/other starters are inconsistent (Blake has been pretty good lately, though) and your defense is nonexistent.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



The Lady Killer said:


> That, and CP3's FG% is a fair bit higher if I'm not mistaken.


9 games in, their FG% and TS% is roughly the same. Harden scores more although I don't think Paul's efficiency would really drop if he started taking more shots because of how great he is at picking his spots and working for good looks.

But the thing is I trust Paul against a tougher defense moreso than Harden because Paul doesn't have flaws in his game. Paul did pretty well against Memphis (top 2 defense) in last year's playoffs, something I don't think Harden could've done.

Check Harden's shot chart for this season below, its what I mean when I say his lack of a mid range game makes him predictable.

http://stats.nba.com/playerShotchart.html?PlayerID=201935&Season=2013-14


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

The Lady Killer said:


> I'm sure it'll help having Kobe back, but Pau is playing like a giant bitch, the bench/other starters are inconsistent (Blake has been pretty good lately, though) and your defense is nonexistent.


Well it doesn't help having a coach that doesn't know how to use big men or defence, that's why we need Phil Jackson or at least a good coach.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

I meant historically, Paul's a better (more efficient) shooter, but I agree with all your other points.

edit Yeah, Pringles doesn't seem to be the right fit.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



LUCK said:


> Lin and Harden are a terrible fit together(which is why bringing him off the bench works, but theyre still bad together).
> 
> Asik and Dwight kill any type of big man spacing.


Yeah, they need to figure out their PG situation.

And I still believe in Donatas Motiejunas. :kobe3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

:ti @ arguing with STATS.


Harden has to play in a system where the opposing defense knows he's the main scorer and knows that the ball is going to him for to score. Paul plays in a system where he sets everyone else up and the opposing defender has to be aware of what Paul is doing at all times. Paul doesn't have to force any shots like Harden has to and he isn't relied upon to score a bunch of points like Harden is. When your team depends on you to score points your FG% is going to go down unless you have a bunch of guys that take pressure off you with just their mere presence(ala the Heat).


BOD made a good point about his non-existent mid-range game though. He really needs to add that to his skill set as well as some post moves. If he doesn't add anything to his game then he's going to end up like Ray Allen because that athleticism isn't going to last forever, especially with the way he drives to the rim.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

How the fuck is someone a great 3-Point shooter like Harden not able to make mid-range jumper consistently? This literally blows my mind.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Um, because the distance from the hoop to him is a different amount every shot and midrange are typically the hardest shots to make because it's hard to form consistency with them. The shots are usually always different and require a different amount of touch/arc each time opposed to a 3 pointer which is generally always from the same distance.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



LUCK said:


> Um, because the distance from the hoop to him is a different amount and midrange are typically the hardest shots to make because it's hard to form consistency with them. The shots are usually always different and require a different amount of touch/arc in each time opposed to a 3 pointer which is generally always from the same distance.


Not to mention that 3s are much more likely to be spot-up attempts or loosely guarded.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

That as well. There's less spacing within the arc, so you're not going to get a typical jump shot, but usually have to involve some lean or a lot more dribbling which will make the shot harder to make. 


Brandon you watch enough basketball to know why mid-range shots are tougher than 3 pointers. Come on. :deandre


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

But typically when you learn how to shoot a basketball, you start at the rim and move outwards. There are tons of NBA players who are excellent mid-range shooters but have no outside game, but substantially fewer guys that are great outside but can't shoot mid-range J's. I just don't see how someone can be so dominant 24 feet away from the hoop, but so ineffective half that distance.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

I don't know about you, but I started with free throws, threes and layups. Eventually I just became a shooter because shooting was easier than driving to the rim. :side:

Of course I shot around within the arc, but we never really practiced it all that much compared to all the other things.


----------



## GeneticJackhammer9 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Barnes is such a fugazi. He should go back to mexico.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

I think what's most mind-boggling for me (along the same vein) is Bruce Bowen's inability to shoot FTs yet being deadly from deep. :StephenA2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

I find it mind boggling that any nba player struggles to make free throws. THEY'RE CALLED FREE THROWS. I don't see how you can never learn how to shoot a free throw and get it in at least 8 out of 10 times.



And for those saying the crowd makes it harder, well I have my friends do far worse things to distract within 5 feet of me than crowds do to athletes like 20 feet away from the FT line. Sound shouldn't bother professionals, they're getting paid millions so come on.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

It's funny, too, because you hear stories about people like Dwight who apparently can't miss at practice, then stink up the joint during a game. Just shows the effect of PRESSURE.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

I blame it on the fact that they can dunk at ten. :side:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

I haven't dunked in like 7 years.  My dunking window lasted all of like 2-3 years. Sadly, those days are long behind me. :jose


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



LUCK said:


> I don't know about you, but I started with free throws, threes and layups. Eventually I just became a shooter because shooting was easier than driving to the rim. :side:
> 
> Of course I shot around within the arc, but we never really practiced it all that much compared to all the other things.


This is exactly like me, I have no confidence in my drive. Need to get that sorted. Only time I dunk is during practises loll.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

I learned to develop my drive when my shot wasn't on. I still prefer to shoot but driving is good for when defenders are closing out expecting you to shoot.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

I learned how to shoot with people defending me really tightly rather than drive. :side:


But yeah, I usually just drive to make sure the defense stays honest. Obviously I'm not great at it, but I'd rather go in and miss and have the defense know that I'm willing to do it rather than just have a guy stay pressed on me the whole time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Surprise, surprise. Omer Asik is requesting a trade.

The Rockets need to quit being fucking mongs and trade this guy for a quality 4.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Linsanity off to a great start against his old team. Hope it keeps up.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

OKC vs GSW should be crazy, Curry vs Westbrook

And Garnett looks washed, he needs to sit out for atleast 40 games of the season and just rest for the playoffs.

AK 47 should start for the Nets




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Dwight getting shut down by Bargnani :kobe


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

i had a dream that lin scored 73 points. quite disappointed when i woke up and realized it didnt happen


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Well no one accused Melo of having a great basketball IQ.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lin had 21 points tonight, which is still pretty good. LINSANITY WATCH continues.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Westbrook... bama

Iguodala... bama3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Game of the Year by far. Will be hard to top.

Amazing game from start to finish :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Getting Iggy with it. What a game-winning shot from Iggy to beat the Thunder. Amazing. Very Jordan-esque.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Yeah it was a great game and had everything too. I prefer games that end in regulation rather than OT so this is definitely a favorite.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Great game from what i saw.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



Notorious said:


> Game of the Year by far. Will be hard to top.
> 
> Amazing game from start to finish :mark: :mark: :mark:


celtics @ heat was better.


----------



## DaCoolPlant (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*









Gotta love it.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Went crazy watching the finish. Did not see Iggy getting the ball and he said it wasn't the drawn up play to so credit to him for quick thinking. This is what's great, Iggy is not the #1 on this team, nor the #2, it sheds so much attention away from him and this guy is just amazing.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



StarzNBarz said:


> celtics @ heat was better.


Celtics ending was better but the one was better overall. Amazing


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Really? Explain to me how the Celtics game ending was better lol

You had Westbrook make an extremely difficult shot way outside of the 3-point arc and put them up by one with 2.4(I think?) remaining. Then you expect Steph or Klay to take the game-winner but it ends up being a play Iggy comes up with on his own when the drawn-up play wasn't a viable option and makes an amazing shot to win the game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

perhaps because the Celtics were literally going to lose until they were afforded a mircale with how Wade fucked up at the line. 2.4 seconds is a lot of time to hit a shot, A LOT. Green had 0.04 seconds(I think). Please tell me how that's even remotely comparable.


And Iggy didn't run a play. The play he was going to do just didn't happen because they switched rather than staying on their man so he decided to shoot instead of faking a pass like he said he was going to do. The pass itself was incredibly easy to get to Iggy while Wallace threw across court pass to Green in the corner.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

I'd take the ending of the Warriors game, tbh. I get that Green's shot was ridiculous, but that amazing shot that Westbrook hit that appeared to be the game winner was fantastic and hushed the crowd, until IGGY nailed the fadeaway J to win the game, sending Oracle Arena into a frenzy.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

That's only because you're a super Iggy mark brah. Bias aside, the way the Celtics won was remarkable and the game was over in many ways. The game was not over for the Warriors in any way and they had a lot of time for a shot. Iggy's shot wasn't even too difficult as there wasn't a hand in his face.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

No, it's not. I don't care at all that the Celtics were out of it, the Warriors' ending was just so spectacular. The Celtics game was a Gerald Wallace layup, Wade being a fuckin' idiot, then Green's _AMAZING_ shot. I get you saying that ending was better. It's just, the last ~5 minutes of the Warriors game was just PERFECT basketball. You could show someone that knows little about the NBA that final segment of the game, and they'd be on the edge of their seat. It was fucking beautiful. The furious comeback, Westbrook's ridiculous three from several feet behind the arc to put the Thunder up, plus Iggy nailing the game-winner was just fantastic. I get that Boston winning was less likely, but Golden State's victory was some of the most entertaining basketball you'll see.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Yeah I'll admit that Green's shot vs Iggy's shot, Green straight up takes it. You can say w.e you're a Warriors fan ofc you're gonna pick the ending to that game over the Celtics. No, it was just really that damn good. I thought the game was over after Westbrook hit that three, fuck I thought as soon as the ball left Westbrooks hand that we won the game because of how far he shot it from, it was ridiculous. It completely shut me up. I expected if Curry got the ball then he probably would've missed cause he didn't have the hot hand so I was hoping Klay would get it. Either way I expected 1 of the 2, I did not expect Iggy to make a spectacular move to cut and take the game winning shot. When Iggy turned around, everyone but him and Thabo were watching it in slow-mo because everyone was watching in awe. It was an amazing game.

*Rematch on Nov 29th in OKC btw*


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

fpalm

I fucking missed it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Guys I'm not debating that the game wasn't amazing or that the last 5 minutes wasn't great, I'm just literally saying the ending to the Celtics game was better due to the fact no one thought it had a chance of happening. Of course the Thunder/Warrior game was perfect basketball, it was a shootout with some of the best offensive players in sports, with a comeback in the fourth, with the home crowd prevailing at the end, etc etc it was just a beautiful game, but Green's shot and the ending of the Celtics game was better imo.


The same way I'd take TMac scoring 13 points in 35 seconds over the Thunder game. It might just be me, but when I literally think a team stands no chance in hell at coming back...and then a "miracle" happens then obviously everyone is going to be all hyped up about it. Westbrook's shot wasn't a miracle, it was far out but he had space and he was hot. Iggy's shot wasn't a miracle, he had no hand in his face and it was a clean look. The ending was fabulous but you can't seriously sit there and tell me that you didn't think Warriors didn't have some type of chance to win the game. 


Not to mention Celtics beating the Heat is the definition of an upset, but meh, to each their own.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



LUCK said:


> perhaps because the Celtics were literally going to lose until they were afforded a mircale with how Wade fucked up at the line. 2.4 seconds is a lot of time to hit a shot, A LOT. Green had 0.04 seconds(I think). Please tell me how that's even remotely comparable.
> 
> 
> And Iggy didn't run a play. The play he was going to do just didn't happen because they switched rather than staying on their man so he decided to shoot instead of faking a pass like he said he was going to do. The pass itself was incredibly easy to get to Iggy while Wallace threw across court pass to Green in the corner.


Exactly.

It was 0.6 I think






The Golden State crowd reactions was the sweet icing on the cake though. Fucking amazing season so far


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Reminds me of one of my all-time favorite finishes:






Here's one Thunder fans might enjoy more...


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

OKC kind of got jobbed. They should have gotten the chance for a rebuttal.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

and yes i was talking about the WHOLE celtics @ heat game, not just the ending. i'm 100% sure none of you saw the full game. it wasn't just the ending that was spactacular, the whole game was an offensive shoot out much like thunder vs warriors. and just because of the sheer improbability of the celtics winning, i'll take celtics vs heat game over this one.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Um, I did watch Celtics-Heat from start to finish. It was a back and forth game and it had a crazy ending. But Thunder-Warriors was non stop entertainment from the opening tip to the final buzzer. Celtics-Heat had a better ending but OKC-Warriors was more entertaining from start to finish.

There's no point in arguing about this because it's not like I or you or anyone else can change someone's opinion about what they find entertaining.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

More importantly, #THUNDERWARRIORS was a matchup between two good teams.

That adds a level of meaning to the game that the Celtics/Heat game just didn't have since the Celtics are irrelevant.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Lou Williams has been activated, and will likely make his season debut tonight. If I were to guess, when Lou is fully back, he'll take a lot of time way from Cartier, and some from Korver.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Thread title should be changed to "BARGZ for DPOY"


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Nah, should be DIRK DIRKS HISTORY


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Nah, should be DIRK DIRKS HISTORY


imo

We get the Heat tonight. Should be a good game. :mark:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



Notorious said:


> Thread title should be changed to "BARGZ for DPOY"


:banderas


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

I doubt he got that rebound.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

I didn't see the game but i'd say the end to Celtics/Heat was better just cause of the amazing shot Green hit. but the end too Warriors/Thunder was a great also.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

All-Star ballots have been released. I don't know why the NBA releases them so early every year. Majority of teams haven't even played 10 games. There's guys on the ballot like Kobe & Rondo who haven't suited up for a game yet. Ballots should be released at the very beginning of January. Releasing them two weeks into the season is idiotic.

It's also funny reading a thread on RealGM where people are saying the likes of MCW, Teague and Evan Turner should be ASG starters. There's literally a 0% chance any of them come close to starting with the NBA having fan voted starting lineups. Actually, I'm 99% sure these will be the ASG starting lineups

West - CP3/Kobe/Durant/Griffin/Dwight
East - Rose/Wade/LeBron/Melo/George

1% chance a guy like Bynum or KG gets voted in over George. Remember it is a popularity contest.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Paul George at the 5 spot? or is theresomeone else who's last name is George?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Kevin Harlan is the fucking man :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

VUC gonna make the squad. :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

3 SF's can start with the new NBA voting rules. There's two categories "Guards" and "Frontcourt".

So yes there's a very good chance the East could have no big man in the starting lineup and could have a LeBron/Melo/George starting lineup.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Oh I didn't know that.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

http://www.grantland.com/blog/the-t...-your-casual-friday-nba-jersey-says-about-you

I think Curry has a real chance depending on how long Kobe is out.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

They had it last year too but KG got voted in as a starter for the East and Rondo got hurt so Bosh got moved into the starting lineup.

@Stax: No he doesn't. This is Kobe we're talking about. He will get voted in as a starter regardless of how long he's out, because he's Kobe. Remember those times Yao Ming got voted in as a starter despite not playing? A.I. got voted in as a starter during his last year in the NBA, T-Mac almost got voted in one year where he barely played at all during the 1st half of the season. It's a popularity contest.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

You're underrating KG's popularity tbh. Not sure George gets voted in over him. He might but I wouldn't guarantee it or anything.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

when is Kobe supposed to be returning?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*






GOAT video.

BIRDMAN :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> You're underrating KG's popularity tbh. Not sure George gets voted in over him. He might but I wouldn't guarantee it or anything.


Yeah I'm kinda hesitant on that part. KG is still insanely popular. Although he did say that even if he gets voted in as a starter, he won't play. He said last year was his final game.

I give George the edge though because he's playing on the team with the best record in the league and his popularity has really grown over the last year. If Indiana continues dominating and George continues putting up MVP caliber numbers, I wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



Notorious said:


> Yeah I'm kinda hesitant on that part. KG is still insanely popular. Although he did say that even if he gets voted in as a starter, he won't play. He said last year was his final game.
> 
> I give George the edge though because he's playing on the team with the best record in the league and his popularity has really grown over the last year. If Indiana continues dominating and George continues putting up MVP caliber numbers, I wouldn't rule it out.


Yeah, George is definitely getting more popular but KG still has that vet status going for him. People are going to vote for him based on his name alone.

Last year, he got 550K votes, George only got 80K. I don't know if I'd expect George to do a quantum leap and get voted in this year. I don't know if his popularity has increased THAT much. A lot of these people are casual fans and vote based on who they like anyway.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

I wouldn't rule it out.

Kyrie Irving got 96k in 2012 and jumped to 445k in 2013. James Harden got less than 100k in 2012 and got 485k in 2013.

So yeah I think George has a chance. And it helps his case that he's the best player on the team with the best record while KG is currently having the worst season of his career and the Nets aren't doing well. Although I'm sure both KG & the Nets will improve by All-Star time.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

I just hope Dirk makes another All Star team


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

:lmao @ stax's jersey thing.


:ti x a million that DRUMMOND is dating Jennette McCurdy(lol is that her name?). she's hot, but like :lmao







:ti :ti :ti @ stax for saying KOBE FUCKING BRYANT isn't getting into the all star game. He gets a million+ votes a year, are you serious? :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

DIRK's gotta up his shooting numbers and improve on his rebounding. If ASG selections were being made right now, Monta would be the only Mav to make it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Harlan marking out when Westbrook and Iggy hit those shots was great.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Yeah, that's what made me look up that Harlan vid. So good.

And I agree, Notorious. Dirk's gotta get his stroke back if he hopes to make another ASG.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

9-0. Hibbert with 24 points, 12 rebounds, 8 blocks.

Bulls tomorrow.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Is Rik Smits playing for the Pacers this season? Need to know ASAP! 

He is from Holland. Isn't that weird?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Deron leaves the game with a sprained ankle, things are looking real bad for the Nets


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Woah 37 for Demar, is that his career-high? Anyone know?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

he tied his career high


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

FUUUUUU Joe Johnson with the game winner against the Suns barring video review.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Joe Johnson has been pretty damn clutch since becoming a Net. He's still overpaid as hell though.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

I swear Joe could be having a horrible game but, is so Clutch in the final minute.I lost track of how many game winners he has hit.

He was 9-10, last year in the final minutes of regulation. Nets needed that win more than anything 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Pacers to go 9-1 tomorrow


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

The Suns are a fun young team to watch. Always enjoy watching them play when there's nothing else really that appealing on. That Joe Johnson game winner was okay, my mom said that he looked like a scary giant horse running down the lane and that she knew he was gonna score lmaooo


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

I definitely was not expecting anything big from the Suns this year, but they've been so fun to watch and much more fun to root for than last year. HORNACEK BRINGING THE FASTBREAK BACK TO PHOENIX. 8*D


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



CYC said:


> Pacers to go 9-1 tomorrow


Nahhh..


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Josh Smith is so much better when he's not jacking up 3's all game. Sadly it's not often that he doesn't. :argh:


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Andre Drummond might be crazy good. 15 & 18 (eight of them offensive boards) tonight.

Just a freak of nature and only 20 years old.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

:shaq kings.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

blazers are pretty good this year.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Bulls are the streak enders.... come on


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

I'm a huge Rockets fan and I don't watch much NBA unless its H-town or late in the year/playoffs but Two teams to watch out for this year IMHO are the T Wolves and the Warriors. 

Minnesota has a nice nucleus going on. Kevin Love is one of the most underrated players in the NBA. If he played in New York, Chicago, Boston or LA everyone would be creaming their pants over him. Rubio is incredible to watch. I would never compare someone to Pete Maravich but there is a little Pistol in that kid. He is fun to watch play point. Martin, Brewer, Pekovic, Derrick Williams and Barea round out a very dangerous team. 

With :curry2 the Warriors should really start winning championships soon. Plus they have incredible uniforms. In all seriousness thats a fun team as well with Thompson, Lee, Iguodala too.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> I'm a huge Rockets fan and I don't watch much NBA unless its H-town or late in the year/playoffs but Two teams to watch out for this year IMHO are the T Wolves and the Warriors.
> 
> Minnesota has a nice nucleus going on. Kevin Love is one of the most underrated players in the NBA. If he played in New York, Chicago, Boston or LA everyone would be creaming their pants over him. Rubio is incredible to watch. I would never compare someone to Pete Maravich but there is a little Pistol in that kid. He is fun to watch play point. Martin, Brewer, Pekovic, Derrick Williams and Barea round out a very dangerous team.
> 
> With :curry2 the Warriors should really start winning championships soon. Plus they have incredible uniforms. In all seriousness thats a fun team as well with Thompson, Lee, Iguodala too.


Kevin Love is far from underrated lmao..


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Really hope Love stays with the the Wolves, they got a good group.

Every player on the Nets in a close game played minutes yesterday, don't know if that's good or bad. Kidd still trying to see which lineup works I guess. 

Both Lopez and Deron are unlikely to play tonight, Nets 2 youngest players in their starting line up. Luckily the Atlantic division is weak 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



Canadian said:


> Kevin Love is far from underrated lmao..


From people who follow sports you are right. From casual fans? Yes he is.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Don't sleep on them Blazers, they actually have a bench this year.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> From people who follow sports you are right. From casual fans? Yes he is.


Explain to me what casual fans are to you.

Because if you're talking about people who barely watch sports or basketball, well then no shit. In that case Curry is underrated as well, so are players like Kyrie and Davis and whoever else isn't on a winning team. Of course these people know Kobe and LeBron. They know Pierce, Allen, Garnett and Rondo. They probably know Dirk from his finals appearance.

Everyone that I know that watches the NBA, hardcore fans or not, are aware of who Kevin Love is. People are definitely more aware of who KLove is than Paul George.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

KOBE BEAN BRYANT IS BACK IN PRACTICE. :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Dem healing powers :kobe6


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Nuggets beat the T'Wolves. Obviously because I was in attendance.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



Canadian said:


> Kevin Love is far from underrated lmao..


Eh.

He's a little underrated in the scheme of things because he's been injured, and the Wolves are never in the playoffs.

He's still a double-double machine who, at full strength, is arguably a Top 10 player in the league (or was the last team he was healthy for an extended period of time, at least).

And when he goes to the Lakers in a year or two, he'll get more love than future Hall-of-Famer Pau Gasol has ever gotten.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Love is a laughably bad defender, though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

David Lee bad.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

So apparently Kyrie Irving has been close to a locker room cancer as of late in Cleveland.

Hmm......

Kyrie to be traded at the deadline to the Lakers for some lop sided return coming soon brothers.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Rudy and Lowry for Kyrie and a 2014 Second Round Pick :B


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Rudy for Bennett and whatever salaries are needed to make it work is the obvious Cle/Tor trade


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Cavs still think Lebron is coming home.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Looks like yet another loss for the bulls tonight... Unless Rose plays like his old self


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



Chip Kelly said:


> Rudy for Bennett and whatever salaries are needed to make it work is the obvious Cle/Tor trade


We don't want that shitty bust in our city.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

plz stop, Canadian


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> plz stop, Canadian


Stop what? He sucks.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

If you want to be respected in this thread (or the forum as a whole, really), stop being a fucking moron.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

^


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

I don't see how can be labelled as a bust when it's only like 10 games into the season...


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Because a 19 year old ten games into his career, is the exact player he will always be. Everybody knows that


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Well considering Bennett is off to one of the worst starts, if not the worst start ever to a career for a #1 pick, it's pretty obvious as to why people are calling him a bust.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

shut up hillbilly



Notorious said:


> Reported.


im sorry


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Reported.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Bennett is like Redick - a FINE WINE that just needs time to mature.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Chicago up 18 on the Pacers early. Can they keep it up?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Yes Bulls come on


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Pacers finally lose. Good


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

I told yall man. Bulls are the streak enders!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

Damn bulls just destroying Pacers.

:lmao Stacey King a fool, "Bulls passing Hot Sauce" :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*

LOOOLKnicks


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0*



CYC said:


> Pacers to go 9-1 tomorrow





Canadian said:


> Nahhh..



:banderas :ti


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

No need to laugh at him. Canadian being wrong is the normal occurrence.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Come on Milwaukee...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

Good win by the Bulls, Deng was amazing & I'm liking that Rose/Hinrich/Butler combo as well. Things run so smoothly with Hinrich on the floor.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ewwww, Nets starting Lineup is
Livingston-JJ-Anderson-Blatche-Evans lmao 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Are the bucks trying to tank this year?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

cmon jeff green. 2 points and you're supposed to be the best player on the team. i love you but you can't have nights like this.

and for gods sake 21 turn overs? why the hell would rondo want to come back to this heap of shit?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Tyshawn Taylor is putting on a show


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

WARRIORS! Favored by 13 points, won by 14.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

:cheerJJ Redick:cheer


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

Western Conference playoffs are going to be hella fun.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

Nothing like beating an undefeated team to get my confidence back in the Bulls.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

Some observations from last night:

- the Bulls with healthy Rose, daaayum!
- the Rockets are a joy to watch because of Lin and Harden, but they're Round 2 exit, at best
- Anthony Davis, 9 blks, 'nuff said


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

Rose was chucking down those 3's like it was nothing. 


Portland on a roll dayum


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

Jennings to Drummond. Damn. :bosh5


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

How and why is Portland 8-2?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

they actually have a bench this year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

Yeah, Mo has been great for them. McCollum should be back sometime in the relatively-near future, as well. Having a legit Center (Lopez) has been a nice piece, too.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*



Srdjan99 said:


> Nothing like beating an undefeated team to get my confidence back in the Bulls.


Pretty much, we looking like world beaters now 











All you haters from earlier this year better step off our bandwagon now that we winning :rose2


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

Why would HATERS be ON the bandwagon in the first place?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*



Dragonballfan said:


> Pretty much, we looking like world beaters now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still early days, relax.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Why would HATERS be ON the bandwagon in the first place?


In every sport there's always phoney ass fans who jump on the wagon when a team is doing great or making the playoffs. I hate those type of fans :avit:

Watch this week, everyone gonna jump on the Bulls wagon then when we lose a game get off fpalm


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

I'm a Bulls fan and it was one game guys.

If Rose can play consistently to that level through and beyond the all-star break then you can start getting excited.

:rose1


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

Forgot to make my preseason pick so when its right, I could create my own thread just to gloat about it. Anyways, I think I picked Indiana last year, and I'm going with them again. Indy/Denver..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*



Dragonballfan said:


> In every sport there's always phoney ass fans who jump on the wagon when a team is doing great or making the playoffs. I hate those type of fans :avit:
> 
> Watch this week, everyone gonna jump on the Bulls wagon then when we lose a game get off fpalm


Well, those are just fair-weather fans or bandwagoners, not haters. I am a hater. I dislike the Bulls and shit on Rose quite a bit. :kobe3


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Well, those are just fair-weather fans or bandwagoners, not haters. I am a hater. I dislike the Bulls and shit on Rose quite a bit. :kobe3


Good to know where you stand at least :lol


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Lakers had a great win over the pistons, I still say when Kobe returns we have a great team.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*



HeatWave said:


> Forgot to make my preseason pick so when its right, I could create my own thread just to gloat about it. Anyways, I think I picked Indiana last year, and I'm going with them again. Indy/Denver..


What lmao, Denver might not even make it to the playoffs

Hm, will Portland go for 7 straight wins tonight or will Brooklyn end their streak? I say they go for 7.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

For some reason I think the Bulls might lose this game tonight. Just a feeling I have, because there's no damn way we shooting like we did against Indiana again :lol

Also if Bulls aren't going to resign Deng then they need to trade him this year, don't just let him walk


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*



Canadian said:


> What lmao, Denver might not even make it to the playoffs


May I ask, what are you basing that on? Just curious..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

I think I agree with Canadian here. They've have no great defensive players, and their only reliable scorers currently are Chandler and Lawson. I'd like to see them do well, but I just don't think this'll be their season. Denver'll be struggling to get the 8th seed, imo.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*



HeatWave said:


> May I ask, what are you basing that on? Just curious..


Are you watching the same year I'm watching? Like Oladipo already said, they're poor on the defensive end and no consistent reliable scorer. They're not as deep as they used to be. 

Lets be honest, 5 of the 8 playoff spots are more than likely going to be locked by San Antonio, Golden State, OKC, LA Clippers, and Houston. 

The remaining 3 seem to be a likely battle between Portland, Minnesota, Dallas, Phoenix, Memphis. Hell I even think the Lakers and New Orleans will end up finishing ahead of Denver this year. They are just not a good team this year. Even if they did make the 8th seed miraculously somehow, they're a 1st round exit at best.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*



Canadian said:


> Are you watching the same year I'm watching?


Yes I'm watching the same year..It's November, 10 games in..Nothing in November is gonna sway me about what is going to happen in the spring unless a trade/injury occurs. That would be like a person who had the Nets in the ECF now saying they wont make the playoffs. Too soon to jump off that bandwagon


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

If they can get Javale back sometime soon, and he becomes a 30 MPG player who doesn't cost you with his boneheaded mistakes, I could see them get into the playoffs. Otherwise, I dunno.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

So LeBron is about to become a part owner of a Miami MLS team. And his wife is starting a business located in Miami. He also said he wants to play in a warm-weather city for the rest of his career.

But guys he's definitely leaving Miami to go back to Cleveland :kobe8


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

MAVS/Sixers tonight :mark:


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Blazers have to have the quietest 8-2 start ever. Blazers should win today

Nets are without Deron and Lopez again, so early into the season and already dealing with injuries to core players. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*



Notorious said:


> So LeBron is about to become a part owner of a Miami MLS team. And his wife is starting a business located in Miami. He also said he wants to play in a warm-weather city for the rest of his career.
> 
> But guys he's definitely leaving Miami to go back to Cleveland :kobe8


Man, this thread was hot about that last year right? "LeBron sees the talent Cleveland is getting, and Kyrie is there, why wouldn't he return?"


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> If they can get Javale back sometime soon, and he becomes a 30 MPG player who doesn't cost you with his boneheaded mistakes, I could see them get into the playoffs. Otherwise, I dunno.


Oladipo am I wrong to assume that early season games can lead to an indication of how a team can possibly perform for the rest of the season?

I think 10 games gives you a good idea where a team stands.

Look HeatWave, there's just too many teams that are better than them. If they could possibly be in the 9/10 area, then yeah maybe they could land a playoff spot, but the matter of fact is they're not. And I'm sure once Kobe returns, the Lakers will be better than them too.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

I dunno, I'd say the Nuggets are the exception. Faried started out the the season playing injured, Javale has been out for a couple of games now (and may be for a while), Chandler has only been back for a couple of game, and Gallo has yet to play. I wouldn't jump to conclusions on the Nuggets just yet.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

And the Nuggets also have a brand new coach.



HeatWave said:


> Man, this thread was hot about that last year right? "LeBron sees the talent Cleveland is getting, and Kyrie is there, why wouldn't he return?"


I won't lie, I at one point thought of the possibility. But then I realized Dan Gilbert still owns the Cavs and that there's no chance LeBron ever plays for him again.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

LARKIN is active for the first time tonight. :mark:


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

Nets continue to be overrated. Now going to 3-7.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

Anyone remember this?






:allen1 DAMN


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

Goddamn, Tony Allen just kicked CP3 in the face. Ouch.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

Dirk :mark:
Marion :mark:
Monta :mark:
Larkin ready to roll :mark:

MAVS :mark:


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

DeAndre Jordan making a strong case for the most improved player award. He's 3rd in the league in rebounds and averaging a double/double.

Also kick gif!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

Yes, LARKIN! :kobe3


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

WARRIORS. :mark:

LOL JAZZ


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*



Stall_19 said:


> DeAndre Jordan making a strong case for the most improved player award. He's 3rd in the league in rebounds and averaging a double/double.
> 
> Also kick gif!


Oh fuck, is he ok? What he fuck is Allen doing


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

I had a really good feeling Larkin was going to debut tonight. Going off the box score, really impressed with 3 steals in 9 minutes. Chalking 1-3 for the field, including 1 missed three, and 1-2 from the charity stripe up to not playing in a while. Also had three dimes with no TO's. 

:clap for Tony Wroten triple dub the other night. Guy is becoming a very good player.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

I was a fan of Larkin in his limited minutes. Think he'll be a solid backup. 

MAVS looking good so far despite some obvious turnover issues. DIRK started to get the shot rolling. :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

Steve Nash is considering medical retirement according to SOURCES (No, not Broussard).

If this is truly the end of the road for him, really disappointing finish to a HOF career but completely understand. Back injuries for a guy his age are no joke.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

Fuck :sad:


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

It's really a shame if he needs to go into retirement because of health problems. He's my 2nd favorite PG of all time (behind Stockton) and it's a high possibility he's ending it without a ring which is sad.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Kobe be coming back soon!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*



Adrien Mercier said:


> Oh fuck, is he ok? What he fuck is Allen doing


"Defending"


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*



Notorious said:


> So LeBron is about to become a part owner of a Miami MLS team. And his wife is starting a business located in Miami. He also said he wants to play in a warm-weather city for the rest of his career.
> 
> But guys he's definitely leaving Miami to go back to Cleveland :kobe8


its really cute when cleveland fans think he will want to come back. after the way that shitty fanbase bitched and whined when he left, and that stupidass letter gilbert made about him? not to mention an incredibly meh lineup.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> its really cute when cleveland fans think he will want to come back. after the way that shitty fanbase bitched and whined when he left, and that stupidass letter gilbert made about him? not to mention an incredibly meh lineup.


Yeah tbh I wouldn't want to go back and play for a fanbase that burned my jerseys and for an owner that basically called me the devil after I left.

I think LeBron has forgiven the fans though. Gilbert is the one who really screwed up any small chance of LeBron returning there.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

I don't blame the fans for burning his jersey. It happens when idols leave on a bad note in most sports. The owner was unprofessional though.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*



> ""I PERSONALLY GUARANTEE THAT THE CLEVELAND CAVALIERS WILL WIN AN NBA CHAMPIONSHIP BEFORE THE SELF-TITLED FORMER ‘KING’ WINS ONE"



--Dan Gilbert

:ti


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

I assure you guys, it was a very embarrassing as a fan to read that letter. fpalm


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

I agree with you guys about LeBron not coming back ,I'd have more sympathy for him if it weren't for that "Decision" bullshit drama.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

This is Iguodala's shooting chart for this season so far


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

Jesus. That's absurd.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

All that green is beautiful :banderas


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

Must be a lot easier to shoot when all the defence is trying to do is prevent Curry and Klay from shooting ahah, he's been getting a lot of great looks. Even without them on the floor though, he's been doing great.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

Fuck over 50% at every point??? That's epic... But let's see if he can keep up that pace later on this season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

There's no chance he sustains that.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

Noto doesn't believe the GOAT can keep up the %'s? :ti


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

IGGY>Jordan. DA BEST at playing the sport the way it's supposed to be played. Too bad he never managed to become a good scorer, otherwise he would be a top 5 player every year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

Actually LeBron is shooting 62% percent right now :lelbron


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Lmao the Atlantic Umm I mean Titantic Division, Nets could struggle and still get home court in the playoffs


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*

double post


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 3- PACERS 82-0? NOPE*



CYC said:


> --Dan Gilbert
> 
> :ti


What if the Cavs trade Kyrie to the Jazz for their pick this year and get Wiggins and Randle?

Jack
Waiters
Wiggins
Randle
Thompson

Would be epic for the GOAT tankers.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

And SIGN LEBRON


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



Xile44 said:


> Lmao the Atlantic Umm I mean Titantic Division, Nets could struggle and still get home court in the playoffs
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That would be god awful if a sub .500 team gets home court :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Knicks are 3-7 Melo is sure leaving NY :ti


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Nah I see Anthony staying, but Stoudemire is surely going to go


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Celtics showcased why the Atlantic Division is the best tonight.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



CYC said:


> Nah I see Anthony staying, but Stoudemire is surely going to go


Its a long season and I think the Knicks will be alright and especially when Chandler returns. I hope Melo stays in NY to be honest.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

NYK couldn't force Amare to leave fast enough, guy is cooked


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

looks like the rockets have something in terrence jones. knew the kid had it in him.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Rudy + some other crap for Melo plz


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

^ LOL


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Its a long season


No its not! Knicks season is over. Too late to turn it around. Playoffs start next week


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

its a long season. celtics can still turn this around.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Its a long season and I think the Knicks will be alright and especially when Chandler returns. I hope Melo stays in NY to be honest.


If you seriously think Chandler by himself can save that disaster of a team your more messed up than Brandon Roys knees :lmao


Knicks will probably throw the bank at Melo to keep him in NY


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Fatality.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

lmao at that pic.

i said before the season started knicks would be 5th seed tops so their failures aren't a surprise to me. their front office is a mess and their interior defense sucks, and with melo saying he would be willing to jump ship to another team i wouldnt be surprised if team morale is especially low.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



Dragonballfan said:


> If you seriously think Chandler by himself can save that disaster of a team your more messed up than Brandon Roys knees :lmao
> 
> 
> Knicks will probably throw the bank at Melo to keep him in NY



:lol 

Nah I don't think Chandler will save that team but I still think the Knicks will be alright. I am not expecting them to go anywhere in the post season.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> NYK couldn't force Amare to leave fast enough, guy is cooked


Didn't the Knicks like ask him to retire? lol

Looks like they'll be right at the bottom of the EC, cause they certainly not gonig to beat Pacers tomorrow.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

I'll be shocked if the Nets & Knicks don't make the playoffs. They've both gotten off to terrible starts, but they're both talented enough to turn it around, which I think they will both eventually end up doing.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

LMAO. NBA LIVE glitch. Too much.

Suns look like they want to give another game away..


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

NBA Live glitch. :lol

Next Knicks game he's gonna stand in the center of the court posing like Jesus.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Ish Smith is such a fucking scrub. Might have just lost the game for the Suns.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Da fuck he's not even looking at the ball that fucking bum :lmao

Did he even move on that play


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Respect to Kings fans. It would be cool to see that team go somewhere but they just continue to struggle.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

I swear Cousins just said he was popping pain pills in his post gamer.

John Wall MVP of the Night. Horrible loss for the Wolves. That lineup they had out there at the end of the game was all sorts of stupid.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Suns blew that one.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



Dragonballfan said:


> If you seriously think Chandler by himself can save that disaster of a team your more messed up than Brandon Roys knees :lmao


:ti

:side:



Notorious said:


> Steve Nash is considering medical retirement according to SOURCES (No, not Broussard).
> 
> If this is truly the end of the road for him, really disappointing finish to a HOF career but completely understand. Back injuries for a guy his age are no joke.




Hope not, I really want to see him get a ring.

Damn you Dwight.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Lol Nash is not gonig to get a ring, but he sure did deserve at least one.


----------



## Hawkberg (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Should've won one in 2007.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Dwyane Wade has sold his sitcom to Fox. It's a comedy project based on The Goodfather's book "A Father First". Mike Tollin, Wade and Sony Pictures Television has sold halfhour comedy project “Three the Hard Way” to Fox, based on Wade’s life as a single dad.

http://variety.com/2013/tv/news/dwyane-wade-comedy-sold-to-fox-1200855429/


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Aid180 said:


> Dwyane Wade has sold his sitcom to Fox. It's a comedy project based on The Goodfather's book "A Father First". Mike Tollin, Wade and Sony Pictures Television has sold halfhour comedy project “Three the Hard Way” to Fox, based on Wade’s life as a single dad.
> 
> http://variety.com/2013/tv/news/dwyane-wade-comedy-sold-to-fox-1200855429/


LOLOLLLLL.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



Hawkberg said:


> Should've won one in 2007.


Hawksea humbled again :banderas



> Chicago Bulls ‏@chicagobulls 5m
> MRI confirms sprain (turf toe) to Butler's right great toe. He's week-to-week & won't accompany #Bulls on road trip


:jose


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Great just what the bulls needed after a couple of big wins, one of our top players out


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

And so it begins...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Yep, here come the fucking injuries.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Some potential classics tonight:

Clips/Wolves
MAVS/Rockets
Warriors/Grizz

:mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



Dragonballfan said:


> Great just what the bulls needed after a couple of big wins, one of our top players out


Meh.... use to it now :mcgee1


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

OLADIPO is starting tonight. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

STEPHEN A says that he thinks Carmelo will leave the Knicks after this season and most likely go to the Lakers.

Now I know people will try to discredit him because he's Stephen A but the guy is right about a lot of shit. He's the first guy that reported LeBron/Wade/Bosh would all team up in Miami, he was also the first guy to report Dwight would be traded to the Lakers. He called Doc Rivers going to the Clippers months before it happened.

My personal take is I also think Melo will leave the Knicks if they don't do anything of significance this season.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



The Lady Killer said:


> Some potential classics tonight:
> 
> Clips/Wolves
> MAVS/Rockets
> ...


Celtics/Spurs :rrose3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

lol why would he stay? that should be common sense at this point as unless he solely cares about winning and fame(okay now I understand why some people are still unsure :side.



common sense that he's leaving. pls dont come to the lakers Melo, pls.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

So Deron comes back ad sprains the same ankle again, worse ankles than Curry. Smh


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

:lmao 2 on 1 fast break. lance stephenson has the ball. paul george floats to the 3 point line and stephenson throws the lob! :lmao

that was hilarious.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> :lmao 2 on 1 fast break. lance stephenson has the ball. paul george floats to the 3 point line and stephenson throws the lob! :lmao
> 
> that was hilarious.


Embarrassing. Lance has reverted to his jackass self from last season.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Celtics executing so far.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

:kenny then a 9-0 run.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Lolknicks


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Paul George drilling nasty shots. Took over in the 4th and OT.

And now he's hurt 

JK hes okay.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Well shit if the Knicks keep playing like this then why the fuck would Melo come back? Unless no other team will pay him that's all I can think of...


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

The pacers game going into overtime :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

LOLKnicks.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

San Antonio moving up to 10-1. Yup they're so old

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

another beasted night by SULLY goes to waste.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

ellis is having an incredible season. kudos to carlisle for having him buy in.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Blazers win again. .I can get used to all this winning

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Good win by the Pacers, just wow @ Paul George. Melo also had a good night although his shooting was a little off, he did make some important plays down the stretch. WTF at that dumb three by lance stephenson in OT tho.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> WTF at that dumb three by lance stephenson in OT tho.


That was Bad Lance. He tends to show up from time to time (especially most of last year) and have a game full of retarded shots and passes like that one. Good Lance was spotted for one minute tonight. Bad Lance likes to be a superstar, yet tends to fail at that.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Congrats to the Raps for being the top team in the Atlantic somehow LOL

Warriors/Grizz game is a bore, poor play on both teams parts.

Wow Dwight 11/11 from the field, 5/7 from FG, and Oladipo with 20 pts, these guys blessed my fantasy team tonight. Same with KMart :O


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Paul Pierce needs to retire. So glad we traded him and KG this offseason. His number will hang from the rafters in the Garden someday, but he is done IMO. Brooklyn is not working out so far. Not a team Kidd should coach, he'd be better with rookies.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Shit son, things getting interesting in texas


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

2nd half of Rockets / Mavs has been fantastic. Just damn good, exciting basketball.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

What a game in Dallas, hell of a comeback. Dirk looked as sharp as ever and ellis took what i thought was an ill-timed 3 with what, 20 seconds to go but overall had a great night. Howard had a great game too and I really hope he keeps up this level of play, I hate seeing great players not play great.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

DIRK :mark:
MONTA :mark:

Monta have it all :mark:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

MAVS! What a win! :mark:


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Damn, Dirk is 35 seems like he still has like 3-5 epic years.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Rockets should be better than what they are. At least they aren't Knicks or Nets bad though. Haha. 

Brooklyn is probably the bigger disappointment though. I was hopeful that Truth and Kg would make one final run at a title and be a solid 3-4 seed team behind Heat and Pacers, maybe Bulls. Not with Kidd though; he's too close in age to them. And Pierce looks old, slow, and like he's sticking around to collect one final salary. 

Knicks are just LOL


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

This Grizzlies-Warriors game is so frustrating to watch, and yet exciting as the Warriors are hanging in there against the dreaded Grizzlies with no Steph Curry.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



DesolationRow said:


> This Grizzlies-Warriors game is so frustrating to watch, and yet exciting as the Warriors are hanging in there against the dreaded Grizzlies with no Steph Curry.


No Curry, No Ezeli, No O'Neal 

AND I HATE BAZEMORE, PLAY NEDOVIC PLS -.-


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



Canadian said:


> No Curry, No Ezeli, No O'Neal
> 
> AND I HATE BAZEMORE, PLAY NEDOVIC PLS -.-


Yeah, those guys are all missed. 

LOL BAZEMORE


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

...Fuck.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Oh well! Can't win em all. They messed up when they let their gigantic lead slide.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



CYC said:


> San Antonio moving up to 10-1. Yup they're so old
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


If they dont get a few breaks in the playoffs, we're gonna see just how old they are..


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



StarzNBarz said:


> :lmao 2 on 1 fast break. lance stephenson has the ball. paul george floats to the 3 point line and stephenson throws the lob! :lmao
> 
> that was hilarious.


Yes i found it!










it wasnt two on one though :side:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

:lmao Dude slid cause he thought someone was gonna dunk on his ass...


Spurs are like that old commercial you see all the time, you wish it would go away but whenever they show it you can't help but watch


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Enjoying the hell out of Monta this year. I really didn't like him but I think he's changed his game up a little and been doing awesome.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Yeah, I had my doubts going into the season as well. Hopefully he can keep up the good shooting. Him and Dirk p&r is a deadly combo.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



Adrien Mercier said:


>


Hopefully CP3's career ends the same :bron2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



Joyful Dub said:


> Hopefully CP3's career ends the same :bron2


Having to retire because of HIV? :ksi2


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

After an appalling first-half performance from the team, Dellavedova took responsibility, the undrafted rookie was the catalyst of a forth-quarter run, this is a team with an allstar wonderkid and multiple veterans and yet this undrafted rookie was the one who put the team on his back smh, the rest followed Dellavedova's example and Kyrie finally woke up and took accountability, pouring in 18 of his 28 points in the forth, even his unbelievable contribution and solid efforts elsewhere couldn't atone for the team's dire first-half.

Pelicans and Spurs in a two game road trip up next, it's going to be punishing because both teams are playing really well not to mention the Cavaliers are 1-6 on the road.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



Joyful Dub said:


> Hopefully CP3's career ends the same :bron2


Not sure where your going there lol.

Man Paul George defending Carmelo the entire game was stellar. This guy is the total package man.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Can anyone tell me who's first in the Atlantic division? I can't seem to get the standings to load .


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

:lmao RAPS


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

:hb

I was trolling, btw :side:

Glad I wasn't no sold 

Pretty embarrassing start for the atlantic.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

The Raptors being in first is so depressing. If they win the division with like 38-42 wins I'm gonna LOSE IT. Less than 35 W's and a top 6 pick pls


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

No.

Playoffs plz.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hmmm it did look like like Walker purposely slid under Williams last night. We need to start seeing fines for shit like that. 

The Titanic Division looked like it would be good 2 years ago


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Chuck is just gold on commentary.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Taj Gibson sucks. He should be benched for the rest of the year.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



CYC said:


> Having to retire because of HIV? :ksi2


:jordan3


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



Laserblast said:


> Chuck is just gold on commentary.


Have u heard Stacey King? He is very hilarious


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

D Rose hit his point limit in today's game. I expect him to go 1/10 in the second half.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

We got Deng, allgoods


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



Adrien Mercier said:


> We got Deng, allgoods


He's only got 4pts fpalm


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Did I say Deng? I meant Boozer..


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

HERE WE GO, D-ROSE MODE! Turnovers baby!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Well thats not lookin good for da Bulls


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

D-Rose isn't only shooting poorly so far this season but he's averaging 4.5 assists per game. That is not good.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

This Nuggets/Bulls game is horrible.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Damn it Bulls


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Nice to see the Raptors had the resolve to get the win after blowing the first half lead in the 3rd quarter. 

DIVISION LEADERS.

#homecourtherewecome 

#RTZ


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

another loss... im getting used to this by now


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

If Deron and Lopez continue to sit out this is gonna be a disaster 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pacers 11-1. Paul George with 27. Lance with another triple double. Scola is too slick.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

:banderas Nets getting destroyed.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Oh my god I just remembered the Celtics have the Nets pick unprotected this season.

Plz continue to be awful :mark: :mark: :mark:

Edit: O wait nvm, Atlanta has a pick swap option. So basically we get the worse pick between Atlanta and Brooklyn. There goes all my hope of us getting two lottery picks without having to trade Rondo. Well that's disappointing.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Yeah but RAPTORS :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Yeah it'd be great if they won the division. I still don't see them actually winning it by the end of the year but who knows. Stranger things have happened.

#Rapsin4 should be the new thread title. Although I doubt people who don't read RealGM would get what it means.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Spurs are 11-1 :banderas

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



Xile44 said:


> If Deron and Lopez continue to sit out this is gonna be a disaster
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Cheer up..They've already exceeded my expectations with Kidd as their coach..I was thinking they'd go 1-81


Seriously though, he's gotta go. You don't build a "win now" team with a "win later" coach..


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Jason Kidd is not the problem with that team.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Micheal Carter Wiliams sure does know how to fill up a stat sheet.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



Stall_19 said:


> Jason Kidd is not the problem with that team.


They quit tonight, right?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



Xile44 said:


> If Lopez continues to sit out this is gonna be a disaster


Fixed.

Deron has done nothing to help the cause.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



DARTH COCK said:


> Micheal Carter Wiliams sure does know how to fill up a stat sheet.


If they let him go up to 10 fouls like in Summer League, he might have finished with a quintuple-double. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

So Rose just limped off the court with a knee injury. And it's not the knee from the ACL surgery.

I hope it's not too serious.

inb4 the typical Rose jokes.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

They're all used up...



Was it from a hop step?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



Notorious said:


> So Rose jumped limped off the court with a knee injury. And it's not the knee from the ACL surgery.
> 
> I hope it's not too serious.
> 
> inb4 the typical Rose jokes.


Damn, hope Rose is alright and it's not a serious injury.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

https://vine.co/v/hFEubqqqlz9


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

This is what happened:


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

RetepAdam. said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Deron has done nothing to help the cause.


Cause he hasn't been healthy...

And while Kidd looks lost, you can't blame it all on him, it doesn't help when your 2 best players are hurt and than KG and Pierce are looking washed 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Really hope Rose is okay, poor guy just can't stay healthy. Would hate to see him out for another season.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

league is lacking some of its premiere all stars, i hope everyone stays healthy, i hear marc gasol is out for 10 weeks.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



Myst said:


> Really hope Rose is okay, poor guy just can't stay healthy. Would hate to see him out for another season.


Lol idon't even know what to say right now, poor Rose.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

If it's a serious tear, do you guys think he'll come back at all?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah Marc has an MCL injury, he should be out for a while. RIP Grizzlies.

There's some speculation that Rose could have another torn ACL but of course it's just speculation, nothing is official. I really, really, really hope that isn't true.

Whether you like Rose or not, no one wants to see any player suffer two torn ACL's in a less than two year span.


Also Andre Iguodala got hurt tonight. He says he heard a "pop" and from what's being reported, he couldn't walk after he got back to the locker room .

What a shitty day for the NBA.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Sounds like Achilles injury? Dam this is shit news


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Best of luck to DRose. He's such a great competitor and the league needs him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



> Draymond Green ‏@Money23Green 19m
> 
> Is @billsimmons the guy who said l can't shoot? Then in the playoffs was tweeting a lot of love? Clown probably never touched a basketball lol


welp..


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Rose (Y)


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Just a strained hammy for Iggy DA GOD


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Meanwhile, it does indeed appear that Marc has a torn MCL. fpalm


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Great win for Lakers last night 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

I've always thought that the reason Rose got injured back in 2012, and now. is because of how he plays. always crossing over and jerking up his knees. Rose is having an MRI today and I'm betting it's not anything good


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

This is what happens when you don't do squats, man.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Starting to look like Penny Hardaway 2.0.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Meanwhile, it does indeed appear that Marc has a torn MCL. fpalm


Okay, just a grade 2 MCL sprain, which is relatively good news. Still out infinitely, however.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Have there been any updates on Rose? Fuck if he's out for the year again


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

I think we'll have to wait for the MRI results to come in. Some are saying they could be known in an hour or two. I'm not his biggest fan, but I feel sorry for him. He just can't catch a break.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

He was able to walk off the court under his own power. I don't think it's anything serious like his torn ACL, but we'll see


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

That doesn't really rule anything out. Rondo played the last 2 minutes of a 4th quarter plus two overtime periods with a torn ACL.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Oh right :side:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Yeah, I've seen football players play entire halves on a torn ACL(they can't do anymore damage to it when it's already torn, just hampers the lateral moving, which isn't so bad for a QB passing every down)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

No torn ACL for Rose. He has a torn meniscus.

But still he should be out for a while

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Guess we'll see him on the court again pre-season 2014-15.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Will still require surgery, which is really bad. I can't see him being the MVP caliber player he once was ever again.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Isn't that the same injury Westbrook had?

Wish him a speedy recovery tho. At least it's still early in the season.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

As a human being, hope he heals up 100%.
As a Pacers fan, don't come back too quickly.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

rose will be fine.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Did a quick Google check.

Torn Mensicus' total recovery time is a couple months, right?

EDIT: Even if it is, he's going to end up staying out for longer than expected.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Damn there goes my NBA Finals pick now, as a Bulls fan I am devastated. Pax better make a huge deal this season


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Isn't that the same injury Westbrook had?
> 
> Wish him a speedy recovery tho. At least it's still early in the season.


Yeah the same injury as Westbrook.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Sit out the rest of this season, and half of next season, just to be sure. Christmas 2014 sounds good.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



Dragonballfan said:


> Damn there goes my NBA Finals pick now, as a Bulls fan I am devastated. Pax better make a huge deal this season


Hopefully they do.

But knowing their cheap dumb asses, they probably think the only thing we need is Drose.

Deng is playing pretty well so far, so his stock is up. I'm guessing they're shopping him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

it's okay guys, Rose will be back by 2015.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Rose has torn right meniscus, will need surgery.

Feel awful for D Rose who worked his ass off to get back on the court after his last ACL injury.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



LUCK said:


> it's okay guys, Rose will be back by 2015.


MAYBE. :deandre


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*










Coming Q4 2014​


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



> Some athletes have returned after a four to five week absence from this injury. Given Rose's torn ACL on his other knee, they likely will be conservative.


Once again on a non-contact play


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Bulls really need to amnesty Rose. I was LAUGHED AT when I made T-Mac comparisons, but how is he not? Knee injuries forcing him to miss time, and ineffective when healthy. Cut Rose, trade Boozer and Deng for picks/cap relief, and tank. Get Exum or Smart to fill Rose's spot in the draft.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

He's still not injury prone, he just gets injured a lot. :ti


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Bulls really need to amnesty Rose. I was LAUGHED AT when I made T-Mac comparisons, but how is he not? Knee injuries forcing him to miss time, and ineffective when healthy. Cut Rose, trade Boozer and Deng for picks/cap relief, and tank. Get Exum or Smart to fill Rose's spot in the draft.


Rose keeps getting injured in 2k14 mycareer as well, and when I tried to trade him my GM yelled at me :lol

But you're right, this franchise cant keep standing around building the team around Rose. it will only take them so far, they were lucky enough to make it to the semi's last year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Rose injury return date jokes are old and stale.

Plz come up with new material. Almost as repetitive as LeBron ring jokes were back in the day.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

BIG BABY IS BACK! :mark:

Tobias to return soon as well. He's the dude I was most excited to see coming into this season. :mark::mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

i still cant believe i drafted tobias harris. that bum better come back and average 30 and 10


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



Notorious said:


> Rose injury return date jokes are old and stale.
> 
> Plz come up with new material. Almost as repetitive as LeBron ring jokes were back in the day.


And Lebron stopped the jokes by winning a ring, much like Rose could stop the jokes by staying on the court. :draper2


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Looks like I gotta get a new pick for NBA champions, leaning toward Pacers ATM :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Well with Rose out, Butler sidelined and Noah hobbling, the Bulls might as well just tank this season.

Trade Boozer & Deng, tank for a top pick. Plus you've got Mirotic potentially coming over next season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



StarzNBarz said:


> i still cant believe i drafted tobias harris. that bum better come back and average 30 and 10


Well, that's highly unlikely. I'd expect slightly less than what he did in Orlando last season.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



Notorious said:


> Well with Rose out, Butler sidelined and Noah hobbling, the Bulls might as well just tank this season.
> 
> Trade Boozer & Deng, tank for a top pick. Plus you've got Mirotic potentially coming over next season.


Thing is I think our team is still good enough to make the playoffs without Rose and even possibly Boozer. Not that we'd do anything once we get there, except probably eliminate the Nets again :troll 

However if Noah is out for significant time and Deng gets traded we'll be done :faint:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



Dragonballfan said:


> Thing is I think our team is still good enough to make the playoffs without Rose and even possibly Boozer. Not that we'd do anything once we get there, except probably eliminate the Nets again :troll
> 
> However if Noah is out for significant time and Deng gets traded we'll be done :faint:


The Bulls are good enough to make the playoffs without Rose considering how the East lacks depth. But it'll be the same as last year. Probably get past the 1st round and then in the 2nd, get crushed by Miami or Indiana.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Bulls should indeed tank. Give that ugly motherfucker Tony Snell some playing time. He and Dennis Schroder are the ugliest fuckin' duo of rookies to come into the league in years.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Bulls should indeed tank. Give that ugly motherfucker Tony Snell some playing time. He and Dennis Schroder are the ugliest fuckin' duo of rookies to come into the league in years.


Thibs doesn't seem like the type of coach to go along with Tanking a season though... :hmm:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

You kidding? Thibs would LOVE to play 5 young guys 48 MPG!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> You kidding? Thibs would LOVE to play 5 young guys 48 MPG!


:lol who is he Dusty Baker


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> :lol who is he Dusty Baker


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Feel bad for Rose, hopefully injuries won't ravage his career and prevent him from being the player he should be.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



Tobit said:


> Feel bad for Rose, hopefully injuries won't ravage his career and prevent him from being the player he should be.


That's kind of already happening right now.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

I don't think it's an issue yet. I think he hurt his knee because he was favoring it over using both equally. Hard not to do subconsiously.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Smh, already so many injuries, was hoping the east would be 5 teams strong, Rose, Williams, Lopez and Chandler all hurt for the Bulls, Knicks, Nets.

Meanwhile Lionel Hollins doesn't have a job, 

Wizards about to get home-court in the playoffs lol









lmaoo


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Rose keeps getting written off TV.

What did he do to get so much heat?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



ChristianMB1 said:


> Rose keeps getting written off TV.


Can't draw

Backstage politics

Best for business :HHH2


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



CYC said:


> Can't draw
> 
> Backstage politics
> 
> Best for business :HHH2


Kirk Hinrich must be Big Show then, getting pushed when we need a transitional PG :vince5


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



CYC said:


> Can't draw
> 
> Backstage politics
> 
> Best for business :HHH2


:lol

I hope Rose makes a speedy recovery. Probably won't return until after the All-star break when the Bulls will need him.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Rose :bron3

Poor guy just can't stay healthy.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Yep, Cavaliers being blown-away here. Bynum has been the only bright spot but how long until the inevitable?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

LOLOdipo. he choked.

CELTICS WIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Orlando lost, yes. I don't see how this is a bad thing. You being delusional and thinking the Celtics are good is hilarious.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

never said they were good. i just said that they won. they are better than the magic though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Good for Orlando...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Cleveland getting smacked by 31 :allen1


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



StarzNBarz said:


> never said they were good. i just said that they won. they are better than the magic though.


Orlando is better in my eyes.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

but through my eyes they're not


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Bennett with a break out game :mark:

4/5 with a 3 for 9 pts, 5 boards and a steal in 12 mins :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Aaron Brooks put up 26 points tonight against the T-Wolves. Nice to see his 2009-2010 self out there tonight.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hibbert tonight = 27 points, 13 rebounds, 6 blocks. GOAT.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Spurs bench scored 69 :bron4


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Holy fucking shit did anyone see Bazemore's block


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Warriors-Blazers getting physical...

Wait WHAT THE FUCK?

Andrew Bogut throws an elbow and starts that whole altercation and all he gets is a technical but Draymond Green gets ejected for trying to break up the fight? NBA reffing is a fucking joke.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

That's NBA for you


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

bogut is a bit of a bitch


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

fpalm

Fucking refs in this fucking game.

(Not that the Warriors are exactly acquitting themselves well here in the fourth quarter.)


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*

Heartbreaking loss.

Warriors/Blazers Warriors/Thunder making for some interesting season feuds though.


----------



## -Ace- (May 31, 2007)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



RyanPelley said:


> Hibbert tonight = 27 points, 13 rebounds, 6 blocks. GOAT.



LaMonster Aldridge - 30 points, 21 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals, 3 blocks, +20.





*GOAT.*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

-Ace- said:


> LaMonster Aldridge - 30 points, 21 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals, 3 blocks, +20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only 3 blocks?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has it's thorns*

Unnecessary apostrophe in the thread title. :rose3

Suns/Magic starts a couple hours before Patriots vs. Broncos and Survivor Series tomorrow, so I know what I'll be doing just about all afternoon/evening tomorrow. :mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has it's thorns*

Every Rose has it is thorns.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Remember when people said Chicago should trade Rose and get the best possible deal for him?

Seemed crazy at the time. Now...

Do it.

Do it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Thread title.... :banderas


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Rose :jose


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



StarzNBarz said:


> never said they were good. i just said that they *won*.


When they should be losing fpalm


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



DesolationRow said:


> fpalm
> 
> Fucking refs in this fucking game.
> 
> (Not that the Warriors are exactly acquitting themselves well here in the fourth quarter.)


Would have been a 20 pt win for the Dubs if everyone was healthy.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Would have been a 20 pt win for the Dubs if everyone was healthy.


Probably. 

The utter lack of defense whenever Bogut sits is worrisome, though. But it's easily explained as well. When Thompson fouled out, and the Dubs had Curry, Bazemore, Barnes, Lee and Speights on the floor, wow, that is one ugly defensive unit. If those guys are not making baskets with those five on the floor, the game is pretty much over. And they did not and it was. 

They're really missing Iggy, O'Neal and Douglas.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

The Jermaine O'Neal injury hurts, as odd as that sounds.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Yeah, it really does. As odd as it sounds.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Blazers are really good, they literally had no bench last year, now they have a decent one, there's only 1 PF I'd take over LMA and that's love. LMA so underrated. Still can't believe that Wallace trade in which they raped the Nets . 

Probably the most well rounded starting 5 in the league. Fun as hell in 2k also 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

If a Jermaine O'Neal injury is a blow to your team......


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Looks like Rose could potentially miss the rest of the season.

This really sucks for the Bulls. Wonder what direction they'll take.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

And the Blazers are still missing McCollum.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

I can see Bulls trading Deng and Boozer before the deadline and bringing Mirotić in the summer.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Yeah I posted that yesterday. Trade Deng & Boozer, go for a top pick and then bring over Mirotic in the offseason.

Although as others stated I'm not sure a tank would go well with a coach like Thibs.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Deng is a free agent after this season, trading him now just makes sense.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Just like every night has its dawn...


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



JunkheadX said:


> Deng is a free agent after this season, trading him now just makes sense.


Maybe Deng for Afflalo? Either side would have to throw in something. Bulls get a scorer, since Rose can't carry the offense whenever he comes back. Deng is an expiring for the magic.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

There's no way Orlando does that, unless Chicago throws in pick(s) or something else.

*Edit: *I think Chicago has Charlotte's pick this year, which would be acceptable. :kobe3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

they have their pick in 2016.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

o, well fuck that then


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

there's only 2 teams in West that wouldn't be in the East playoff picture. :lmao


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



BoJaNNNNN said:


> I can see Bulls trading Deng and Boozer before the deadline and bringing Mirotić in the summer.


PG — Derrick Rose
SG — ??????
SF — Jimmy Butler
PF — ??????/Nikola Mirotic
C — Joakim Noah

BEN — Nikola Mirotic/??????
BEN — ???????
BEN — ???????

Fill in the blanks, and you have a championship team.

Ideal would be getting LaMarcus Aldridge, allowing them to play Mirotic at the 3 and shift Butler to the 2.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

It's not that easy, bud.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Bulls fans are on dat kool aid. Yeah, LA is going to come straight over to the Bulls while the Blazers are sitting pretty right now. :deandre


but omg he can play with ROSE...:ti...if ROSE ever actually plays.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

You're telling me the Blazers WOULDN'T trade Aldridge for Deng & Boozer?! That's crazy!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Is it any different from the delusional Laker fans who thought the Lakers could get LeBron?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

I could see plenty of teams wanting a Boozer,Deng and other players that are available but I'm not sure which has the assets to pull a trade off. I'm sure Houston would love Boozer but what would they give up that Chicago would find acceptable.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

What Lakers fan thought we would get LeBron?

He's most likely staying in Miami and might go back to Cleveland that's it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



Stall_19 said:


> I could see plenty of teams wanting a Boozer,Deng and other players that are available but I'm not sure which has the assets to pull a trade off. I'm sure Houston would love Boozer but what would they give up that Chicago would find acceptable.


Terrence Jones is better than BOOZ, bro. Way cheaper, too.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



Notorious said:


> Looks like Rose could potentially miss the rest of the season.
> 
> This really sucks for the Bulls. Wonder what direction they'll take.


Was that from a source? Thought this injury usually takes 5-6 weeks to recover?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



Adrien Mercier said:


> Was that from a source? Thought this injury usually takes 5-6 weeks to recover?


I think it depends on if you have surgery on it or not.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Laker fans at least have history of randomly getting players they have no business getting. Bulls fans are just being delusional.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA WEEK 4- JASON KIDD COACH OF THE YEAR?*



Chip Kelly said:


> Bennett with a break out game :mark:
> 
> 4/5 with a 3 for 9 pts, 5 boards and a steal in 12 mins :mark:


5 turnovers and 4 fouls bruh.

He's looking really out of shape and raw. I understand he was/is inured but why is he in such bad shape?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



Notorious said:


> I think it depends on if you have surgery on it or not.


He's definitely getting the surgery, but return date is unknown? 

'http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/basketball/bulls/chi-derrick-rose-surgery-20131124,0,5647662.story


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

He has 2 choices: Either get it removed, or repaired. Both are surgical, but removing it allows him to come back quickly (A matter of weeks), but likely shortens the length of his career (Wade had his removed, and he's had knee issues over the past couple of seasons). If he has it repaired, he'll be out ~6 months, ending his season (Westbrook went this route).


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Chicago getting owned by 41 :allen1


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Blow it up.

Trademania.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> He has 2 choices: Either get it removed, or repaired. Both are surgical, but removing it allows him to come back quickly (A matter of weeks), but likely shortens the length of his career (Wade had his removed, and he's had knee issues over the past couple of seasons). If he has it repaired, he'll be out ~6 months, ending his season (Westbrook went this route).


I would get it removed tbh.


Bulls getting destroyed right now, :kobe6


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

It's time:



Spoiler: It's time


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



DwayneAustin said:


> Blow it up.
> 
> Trademania.


Let's do it :banderas


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Marquis Teague.









Your time is now.

Deliver us Jabari Parker.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> You're telling me the Blazers WOULDN'T trade Aldridge for Deng & Boozer?! That's crazy!


Not suggesting that's how they get him, but LMA's a free agent and has made it pretty clear that he doesn't plan on re-signing with the Blazers.

Chicago has Deng (some value), Gibson (some value), Teague and Snell (a little bit of value each), with the Charlotte draft pick as a pretty nice sweetener.

There's no way they can get a deal done with Portland directly without giving up Butler and/or Mirotic. They'd have to rope a third team into the mix. It really depends on what Portland's looking to do. They're at a very interesting point in the road and need to make decisions on LMA and Batum pretty soon, but they're also playing well.

Basically, Chicago would be a lot better off if they had matched on Asik. LMA is a pending UFA, which might tip Portland's hand a little bit, but the Bulls can't outright sign him either unless they deal Boozer and Gibson and renounce Deng.

I think there's a path to the Bulls getting LMA. I'm just not sure what it is. Tanking's not the answer, though, and blowing up this team would be just about the dumbest thing you could do.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

I read recently that Aldridge currently is the happiest he's ever been since he's been a Blazer and doesn't want to be traded/leave right now.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



RetepAdam. said:


> Not suggesting that's how they get him, but LMA's a free agent and has made it pretty clear that he doesn't plan on re-signing with the Blazers.
> 
> Chicago has Deng (some value), Gibson (some value), Teague and Snell (a little bit of value each), with the Charlotte draft pick as a pretty nice sweetener.
> 
> ...


Lmao get up to date. LMA is extremely happy with Portland right now. Having a great season, surrounded by great players. The dude does not wanna leave.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Easy to say when your team is 12-2. We'll see if his tone changes when they start to crash back down to Earth.

Obviously, if he's happy and wants to re-sign, though, that changes everything. Bulls will have to either get creative or make some tough decisions about their future with Derrick Rose.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

I'm away for the weekend and I find out Aaron Murray tore his ACL, Derrick Rose tore his meniscus and needs surgery, the Bears Defense tore it's anus and got raped by the Rams, and McCann tore Braves fans' hearts and left for New York. What an awful weekend. 

I kind of want Chicago to try and get a top pick now. Trade some value and maybe draft Jabari Parker. I would love that. If not, at least bring back Nate. :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

BIG BABY returned last night, TOBIAS returned tonight. :mark:

NBA TITLE coming to Orlando, imo.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

I've been busy all weekend, but looks like D Rose will be back to this form....


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

the Jazz are really awful :downing


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Epic performance from the Utah Jazz tonight. This team has fallen down hard since Jerry Sloan's retirement and the departure of Deron Williams. Why is Ty Corbin still the Head Coach of this team?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



> Chicago Bulls ‏@chicagobulls
> Earlier this morning, Derrick Rose underwent successful surgery to repair his previously torn medial meniscus in his right knee... (cont.)





> Chicago Bulls ‏@chicagobulls
> (cont.) ... The surgery was performed at Rush University Medical Center and *Rose is out for the remainder of the season.*


SEASON.OVER


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Well that is rough. Might as well forfeit the season and get assets for the future.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Whether you like the guy or not, this sucks.

I'll be surprised if Deng makes it past the deadline.




Also in other news, Kobe and the Lakers have agreed to a two-year contract extension.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Back to back knee surgeries and back to back season ending. I feel bad for Rose and Bulls fan.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

So Kobe's extension is 2 years, $48 mil.

Despite taking a paycut he'll still be the highest paid player in the league :kobe3


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

TANK TANK TAAAAAAAAAAAANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



Joel said:


> TANK TANK TAAAAAAAAAAAANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






Jazz already have that covered.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



Notorious said:


> So Kobe's extension is 2 years, $48 mil.
> 
> Despite taking a paycut he'll still be the highest paid player in the league :kobe3


...And I thought he might actually take a legitimate paycut to help the team. Have fun w/ Kobe, Nash, and some scrubs next year. :kobe9


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*






NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:faint: :faint:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Poor Rose. 

Ah well. 

#THERETURN

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

I thought this was the POISON appreciation thread, but it's just NBA talk.

I was disappointed to say the least. 

Chicago needs to tank to try to get a high pick so they can replace Rose. I'm sure the league will rig the lottery for them.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Since the jazz are tanking they need to play Jeremy Evans big minutes. The guys been there for 5 seasons and never got a shot. Time to see what he can do.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



MrMister said:


> I thought this was the POISON appreciation thread, but it's just NBA talk.
> 
> I was disappointed to say the least.
> 
> *Chicago needs to tank to try to get a high pick so they can replace Rose. I'm sure the league will rig the lottery for them.*


Well that would only be appropriate considering that's how they got Rose in the first place :rose1


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

So happy that Kobe took money over what`s best for the team. :hb


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*






This is why I say play Nedo at back up point over Bazemore


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> ...And I thought he might actually take a legitimate paycut to help the team. Have fun w/ Kobe, Nash, and some scrubs next year. :kobe9


BLAKE, alls I'm sayin.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Kobe is like the old HBK he don't lay down or take paycuts FOR ANYBODY!!! :hbk2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Anyone else leling @ Rudy Gay banning statsheets from the Raptors locker room?

:drake1


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

DAT 11-37


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

If Rose was gonna get hurt, why couldn't it have been prior to him playing somewhat okay vs. Indiana!?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Rose out for the season again.  

Well, we played an entire season without him, we can do it again.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



Adrien Mercier said:


> Rose out for the season again.
> 
> Well, we played an entire season without him, we can do it again.


Just heard about it.












Im so sad...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Fuck it man, just tank it


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

A team of Derrick Rose, Andrew Bynum, and Brandon Roy would be badass.............if they can even manage to stay healthy.

Who's ready for THE RE-GENESIS OF AARON BROOKS?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

lolol @ Kobe's extension.

In other news. Kings and T'Wolves talking Mbah a Moute/D-Will trade.

D-Will's stock has really fallen, but I do like the idea of the Fresh Prince on that T'Wolves team.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



Arcade said:


> A team of Derrick Rose, Andrew Bynum, and Brandon Roy would be badass.............if they can even manage to stay healthy.
> 
> Who's ready for THE RE-GENESIS OF AARON BROOKS?


Lol KEY WORF - if which means no


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

I don't.... I don't even know what to say.



Notorious said:


> So Kobe's extension is 2 years, $48 mil.
> 
> Despite taking a paycut he'll still be the highest paid player in the league :kobe3


And rightfully so.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Blazers Flow offense:






Simple. Effective. Love it.

Completely masks the fact that half the players on the court are subpar ball-handlers.

Terry Stotts can coach, eh?


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

bucks doing work.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

So Derrick Williams for Luc Mbah a Moute is official pending a passed physical from Da Prince.

Meh trade. Mbah a Moute is a fantastic defender when healthy so that's a plus for Minnesota. Derrick Williams is a scrub that's still living off that #2 pick hype. Maybe he finds his niche in Sacramento but I doubt it.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

*CELTICS WIN!*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



Notorious said:


> Anyone else leling @ Rudy Gay banning statsheets from the Raptors locker room?
> 
> :drake1


No, didn't even lel a little.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Only 3 teams in the East have winning record right now. :ti


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Yeah a lot of teams in the East underachieving. Knicks, Nets & Cleveland at the top of the list. Washington & Detroit also got off to awful starts but they seem to be playing better as of late. I think they'll both be at least .500 teams soon.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

It seemed like competition in the East would be at its highest level in long time, with the Cavs, Nets, and Knicks being likely playoff teams along with the Heat, Bulls, Hawks, Pacers, and a lowly 8th seed team, but instead, competition in the East right now is probably the worst in awhile. Competition will probably pick up as the season goes on, and hopefully that turns out to be true.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Raptors gonna get home court in the first round :mark:

I've sold out on my tanking beliefs, put on the blinders and jumped aboard the bandwagon.


SECOND DIVISION CHAMPIONSHIP BANNER incomming :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

I can't believe CHIP of all people turned his back on Wiggins.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

If he can stay healthy, Fresh Prince adds more to the Wolves than Williams does. Semi-understandable for the directionless Kings too... I guess?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



RetepAdam. said:


> Blazers Flow offense:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is why they won't randomly go bad this year. look at that offense and tell me the passing isn't smart and beautiful. of course it can be stopped, but just like the Spurs offense it has beautiful flow and everyone being unselfish. And unlike the Spurs, they have some legit guys that are there ust to score or can just score like nothing.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



RetepAdam. said:


> If he can stay healthy, Fresh Prince adds more to the Wolves than Williams does. Semi-understandable for the directionless Kings too... I guess?


I guess it's low risk, high reward for the Kings. Maybe they make him the starting SF since the other options are the corpses of John Salmons & Travis Outlaw? Idk. I've never really been that high on Williams, while most of the people in here loved him. He was great in college but just not a good pro player. He has no position and tbh he really has nothing going for him except for the fact that he's athletic.

Kind of funny how the Kings gave up on Thomas Robinson after like 3 months but are trading for Derrick Williams who is in his third year and has shown nothing, and is still just living off the #2 pick hype like I said earlier. Although the Kings have a different front office now than they had then so whatever.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Kings add a 12th PF?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Bulls are going to lose to Utah. Which team is trying to tank more?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Yeah the Bulls need to tank it.

This isn't like last year. Jimmy is sidelined and also unlike last season, Nate & Belinelli are gone. So now the Bulls have literally no one on their team that can create their own shot.

Boozer will probably be a bit more difficult to trade but I could see a lot of teams wanting Deng. Especially those that are aiming for the playoffs and could use a player like him to put them over. Teams like Detroit, Cleveland, Minnesota, etc.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Rose will have played 49/230 games by the time next year starts. He will have played 10 out of the last 164 by the start of next season. Bias and all that shit aside, that is a lot of time for any player to miss in a 3 year stretch and especially in that 2 year stretch. I can't think of many players beside Bernard King that have come back and played at an all star/superstar level after 2 years of injuries so it is honestly not looking too good for Rose's career right now.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



> JUST IN: Wizards guard Bradley Beal awaits MRI results after complaining of lower leg soreness. More via @JMichaelCSN http://t.co/nm9KvK5ymu
> 
> — CSN Washington (@CSNwashington) November 26, 2013


http://fansided.com/2013/11/26/wizards-shooting-guard-bradley-beal-undergoes-mri-lower-leg/


Really hope he's ok. He was really breaking out this season.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Blazers 13-2. They might be a buyer during the trading season.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



Notorious said:


> I guess it's low risk, high reward for the Kings. Maybe they make him the starting SF since the other options are the corpses of John Salmons & Travis Outlaw? Idk. I've never really been that high on Williams, while most of the people in here loved him. He was great in college but just not a good pro player. He has no position and tbh he really has nothing going for him except for the fact that he's athletic.
> 
> Kind of funny how the Kings gave up on Thomas Robinson after like 3 months but are trading for Derrick Williams who is in his third year and has shown nothing, and is still just living off the #2 pick hype like I said earlier. Although the Kings have a different front office now than they had then so whatever.


To be fair, they really wanted P-Pat.



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Kings add a 12th PF?


Let's be honest. How many of them are actually _real_ power forwards?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Only 69 games to go...... :banderas


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

The East is so bad that some teams really have to work hard at tanking or they might accidentally make the playoffs.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Lol only 3 teams in the East are above 500, one of them barely. God I was so wrong about the East


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Might as well start the playoffs then ya?

I think it's safe to assume everyone will keep around the same winning %.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

D-Rose situation is truly fucked up.... so is thread title.


----------



## TruthHurtsIKnow (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Really feel sorry for the guy now. It's already guaranteed that he will be this generation's Penny Hardaway. He'll never be the same again even in the freak situation that he'll be able to play this season.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Bulls should tank and try to get another star to make them not so dependent on what Rose does. I didn't think they had a great shot with Rose. But they have absolutely no shot at a title and will probably fall into no mans land of mediocre Atlanta Hawks like teams.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Beal is gonna be out for atleast 2 weeks. Its not as bad as was being speculated last night, but his injury is the same leg problem that caused him to miss the end of last season.

Hope this doesnt become a chronic injury for him. Would be heartbreaking for the Wiz(and my fantasy team :side to see one of thier prospects finally live up to the hype and then start to break down so early.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

The Kings/T'Wolves trade works for both sides. Mbah a Moute is solid, he can defend multiple positions in a pinch, laterally very good, great hands and has good length also a productive rebounder who understands the constraints of his game and should prove useful in a number of ways. The Kings weren't exactly looking to be defensive with or without Luc so he won't be much of a loss therefore the former number two pick, Derrick Williams is worth the risk and I'm naturally curious to see what kind of numbers he'll post up in the coming months because he'll be getting extensive playing time, unfortunately I doubt his shot-selection will improve and I can already imagine his defence being even more lacklustre then it was in Minnesota.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Man looks like the bulls have already begun tank mode, when you can't even beat Utah how can bulls fans feel otherwise


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Fun fact. The Spurs are the only team in NBA history to have a winning streak of more than 10 games in four consecutive seasons.

It's just remarkable how consistent this team has been for the past 16 seasons.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*






Skip Bayless speaking Dat Truth :agree:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



Dragonballfan said:


> Man looks like the bulls have already begun tank mode, when you can't even beat Utah how can bulls fans feel otherwise


lol keep your head down and just wait till the season is over. It'll be worth it


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

I'm dissapointed Kobe didn't take a bigger paycut, he's coming off major surgery at 35 so there's still the question that will he be as effective as before. I think he will but this is a big risk from the Lakers.

I guess for Kobe getting paid means more to him than a sixth ring, fair enough I guess.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



Dragonballfan said:


> Skip Bayless speaking Dat Truth :agree:


Did Kobe take a bullet for Stephen A Smith or something, i don't think i have ever seen him criticize Kobe.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

they weren't getting two fas this offseason, not good ones anyway.


also that is what he was offered? was he supposed to say no and ask for 14 million less? are you guys on fucking crack? i hate the deal too, but it is what it is. we'll probably get Melo and have that awful tandem.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



LUCK said:


> *they weren't getting two fas this offseason, not good ones anyway.*
> 
> 
> also that is what he was offered? was he supposed to say no and ask for 14 million less? are you guys on fucking crack? i hate the deal too, but it is what it is. we'll probably get Melo and have that awful tandem.


Maybe not just next year but they have two free agencies left before Kobe is done, acquiring Love & Anthony ain't possible now.

I don't really want Melo either but if the Knicks fail again it's almost inevitable.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Getting a solid SF and allowing Carmelo to play PF > handing out another max to Love.

*Edit:* OLADIPO just blew past Teague and MURDERED Millsap & Horford. :mark:


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

If we can get Deng then yea i'd be all for it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Can't wait for Pau to return to Memphis and team up with Marc :mark:

That is, if Z-Bo opts out which I'm not entirely sure on.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

masai, please trade rudy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

While Rudy is WOAT, he's not the biggest problem for the Raptors.

Dwayne Casey is a fucking moron and he really should be fired.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Rudy might be the worst player in the league. I know there are worse basketball players, but at least they don't have the idiot mindset that he has.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Raptors, lose to Nets without Deron or Lopez, Nets now only 2 games back from the division lmao.

Wall is balling like hell, props to him. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

WARRIORS

WINNING AGAINST THE PELICANS IN STYLE


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Matthew Dellavedova getting some starts in Cleveland, nice. 

Another big night for J. Wall. 3 straight games with 30+ points. Shooting over 55% in that stretch.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*










:artest2


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> :artest2


Dayumn did he just shit on two people there  :bosh5


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Blew by Teague, then dunked over Horford & Millsap. :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Reminds me of D-Wade's early years. Still could put some on, playing out of position [Wade was running point in his first year], playing all around basketball [ya'know, that thing they call defense] and of course the spurts of FLASH. Just a few inches taller.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oladipo the BasedGod.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

looks like he finished that while getting facepalmed by horford.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

I remember wanting McLemore before the draft, but right now, I'd take OLADIPO over everybody. I love the guy. :kobe3


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Jheeze that dunk was savage.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

http://ca.sports.yahoo.com/news/nba...to-cheapen-his-superstar-value-053329468.html

I loved how Kobe stood his ground on his contract. He did make some pretty good points(although I'd still have preferred a far cheaper contract). He's right in saying the players on giving the owners far too much power in determining their worth and settling for less when in reality teams should just be spending their money better.


Harden would have never been asked to take less with the Thunder if they didn't waste a ton of money and cap on Perkins.

The Bulls could have matched on Asik and kept their better bench players if they didn't hand out an overpriced contract to Boozer(he's a good player, but his deal has been crippled them in their efforts of keeping their other players. It's not his fault that the owners are cheap, but his contract takes a lot of the cap that could go to those players).

The Knicks...lol oh god the Knicks.

All these situations where players have to take less(except in the heat's case) shouldn't be necessary in the first place if the team just spends their money wisely and doesn't wasted it on long term contracts to unproven or unreliable players.




I wish he could have just taken his stand with 6 million less per year. :side:



EDIT:



Also I think the high ball offer might have been wise on the Lakers part. That was the first and only offer and the way they had his contract done showed that they take care of players. We might not get any free agents in the next two years, but it could go a long way in helping Jim Buss look like an owner that players would want to play for.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

See, told you we were missing Jermaine O'Neal :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Kenneth Faried's block tonight . :bron4 :bron4


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm not gonna fault Kobe for taking the money if that's what they offered him. Not many, if any, players would turn that down.

However, I personally don't think it's a smart deal. Sure he's a Laker legend and one of the biggest draws in the league. But the guy is 35-36 coming off a major injury and you're giving him the highest paying contract in the league (At least annually). I have doubts of whether he'll still play at a high level after his return. But hey, maybe they felt they were doing what was best for the team.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

According to BROUSSARD, the Cavs are shopping Dion Waiters, however, there is no deal imminent. Keep in mind that it's BROUSSARD. Only reason I somewhat believe Broussard is because other people have said that there have been some issues in the locker room involving Waiters.

I wonder how much the Cavs regret reaching for Waiters instead of taking Barnes or Drummond.

But anyway, I'm calling it now. Deng for Waiters.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Turner, Shumpert and Deng all cited as possibilities. Deng is a steady and seasoned player so he'd by my choice because the team is in desperate need of some assurance at this juncture, it's best to act now when the season is still fairly young. If the team's fortunes don't improve with Deng, there is a loaded draft coming up and his contract expires at the end of the season.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Poor Cavs fans, still thinking LeBron will return :lol


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Lakers leading the Nets by 25. Nets are really lucky the east is terrible this year but still have a chance to make the playoffs.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



Stall_19 said:


> Lakers leading the Nets by 25. *Nets are really lucky the east is terrible this year but still have a chance to make the playoffs.*


Yeah no kidding. The Hawks have the 3rd best record in the east at 8-7 and every team below them is under .500 :deandre


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Beasley has been playing really solid for the Heat. He may be best suited as a 6th man for a playoff team.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Lopez and Deron have been day to day for 2 weeks smh, don't even know how severe their injuries are 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

:allen1 teaching Lebron how to shoot FTs. Shooting at 80% is great, one of the few things he had to improve.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Now there's only 2 teams in the East that have a winning record. THE EAST GONNA HOLD IT DOWN.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



Arcade said:


> Now there's only 2 teams in the East that have a winning record. THE EAST GONNA HOLD IT DOWN.


East tanking for Wiggins 

:banderas


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Cavs still ain't rebuilding huh?....


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Lol the 3rd ranked team in the East is Chicago and their record is 7-7. While in the west OKC is 3rd with a 10-3 record. Dat difference :banderas


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

:lmao at this






First Jason Kidd tells Tyshawn Taylor to run into him so he can spill his drink. Then afterwards, the Nets try to sneak and draw up a play but they fail to notice Steve Blake is inside the huddle and he listens in and sees their entire play :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

:lmao wow


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

That's just smart coaching, man. No timeouts? Just cause some spillage.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



Notorious said:


> :lmao at this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao at Blake all up in there and no Nets player seem to even notice until afterwards.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> :lmao at Blake all up in there and no Nets player seem to even notice until afterwards.


Looked like KG noticed but was just too much of a pussy to do anything about it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



RetepAdam. said:


> Looked like KG noticed but was just too much of a pussy to do anything about it.


:KG2


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



RetepAdam. said:


> Looked like KG noticed but was just too much of a pussy to do anything about it.


He was probably expecting Kidd to do something about that... At least I hope :lmao


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



Notorious said:


> :lmao at this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao The spilling of the drink to get time to draw up a play is genius but not noticing Steve Blake :lmao :lmao


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

J-Kidd was just getting his James Brown on.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*










Everyone at the pub lost their shit when that happened. The Nets are so sad.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Eh, if the Nets made a shit about pushing him out, the refs would have broken up the huddle, it was an illegal timeout.

Wouldn't be surprised if Kidd was fined honestly, might get a unsportsmanlike conduct technical if he tries it again.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

:lmao they let 2 lakers in there.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

I can't help but notice that everyone is talking about what were Kobe's intentions in signing that deal, but I haven't heard anyone talk about what I find the most obvious (to me, anyway.)

Kobe is not really about the rings at this point, although he'd like another ring or two if possible. He's been listening to the digs that Jordan has given him, and he takes those personally. He knows he has been and will forever be compared to Jordan, and I think he's found the way to distance himself in his mind. If he stays healthy and gets going early enough this season, he will surpass Jordan on the scoring list. If he can put together a few more years, he will have a shot to be the all-time leading scorer. Then, he believes he will have that to hang his hat on.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

No games on Thanksgiving, but games on Christmas #America wut


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

If Kobe actually cared about winning championships, he'd have extended for the vet minimum.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

my fantasy team is getting destroyed. cp3 got hurt, iggy is out, rondo isnt back for another month or so and bradley beal is out too for like 2-3 weeks. goodbye 4-0 win streak :'(


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

At least you win every week, I have so many injured players there's no point streaming because I won't win anyways.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Great Win for the Lakers last night, we are playing a fun style of Basketball this year and it's really fun to watch plus we have been winning slot recently & with Kobe coming back in the next couple of weeks we should move up the western conference pretty soon.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Figured i'd put this in here. Not sure if any UK peeps are aware, but BT Sport have got the rights to the NBA from Sunday night.

Pacers vs Clippers is the first game to be shown.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Good

Less sky the better

Just discovered I have premier sports the channel, which means I can watch the NHL

Happy days

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Can someone explain to me how Kobe's new contract prevents the Lakers from spending money on new players? I seem to be confused on the topic. The NBA doesn't have a hard cap, right? If they go over, they'll just have to pay a luxury tax. They can afford it. They're the fucking Los Angeles Lakers FFS.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

If you're over the cap, what you can sign is hindred to like the MLE and minimum contracts


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*



Tater said:


> Can someone explain to me how Kobe's new contract prevents the Lakers from spending money on new players? I seem to be confused on the topic. The NBA doesn't have a hard cap, right? If they go over, they'll just have to pay a luxury tax. They can afford it. They're the fucking Los Angeles Lakers FFS.


http://cbafaq.com/

Enjoy.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

DRAGIĆ

OLADIPO

SPY BLAKE :mark:


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: Every Rose has its thorns*

Curry/Rubio/Oladipo
KMart/Stephenson/Stuckey
Iguodala/Webster
Faried/Ilyasova
Dwight/Noah/Jordan

Fantasy team 2 gud.

Thinking of trading 2 for 1 for a solid SF and then picking up Blatche or Sullinger from FA.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA: LEBRON JAMES AND CLEVELAND ROCKS!*

j kidd getting a 50k fine for the spill :ti


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA: LEBRON JAMES AND CLEVELAND ROCKS!*

Jason Kidd is awesome. I hope he spills his drink every night.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Jason Kidd fined 50K for tactical drink spill.... Bravo :banderas


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



Adrien Mercier said:


> Jason Kidd fined 50K for tactical drink spill.... Bravo :banderas





He got fined for something he did on accident...what? Or am I missing something here?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

The Nets had no timeouts left, so he told a player to bump into him, causing him to spill his drink. The time that was spent cleaning up his drink was used as a de-facto timeout.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> The Nets had no timeouts left, so he told a player to bump into him, causing him to spill his drink. The time that was spent cleaning up his drink was used as a de-facto timeout.





Oh, I just read up on it...and 2 Lakers were in the huddle. Lmao.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: LEBRON JAMES AND CLEVELAND ROCKS!*



JM said:


> Jason Kidd is awesome. I hope he spills his drink every night.


If you know anything about his personal life, he does....


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

*Not really sure why the NBA can't make the players stay away from the coaching staff in this situation. Kentucky High School Football does this on injury timeouts. They simply make the players stay away from the coaching staff. How hard is that?*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: LEBRON JAMES AND CLEVELAND ROCKS!*



HeatWave said:


> If you know anything about his personal life, he does....


Care to share?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA: LEBRON JAMES AND CLEVELAND ROCKS!*



Adrien Mercier said:


> Care to share?


I believe he's referring to his DUI charge earlier this year.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA: LEBRON JAMES AND CLEVELAND ROCKS!*



HeatWave said:


> If you know anything about his personal life, he does....


Now you got me wondering what was in that cup :banderas:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: LEBRON JAMES AND CLEVELAND ROCKS!*



Adrien Mercier said:


> Care to share?


His relationship with his ex-wife she mentioned he always struggled handling his liquor. Lead to a lot of domestic abuse from both sides in their marriage


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA: LEBRON JAMES AND CLEVELAND ROCKS!*



Dragonballfan said:


> Now you got me wondering what was in that cup :banderas:


no wonder his team is 4-11.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

That was scotch, not soda!


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Lmaoo, Kidd is having one of the worst coaching starts in history, Suspended first 2 games, fined 50K and a losing record.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I feel bad for Kidd. Always liked him. But LOL @ Pierce and Garnett.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Brooklyn 
:ti


Wade having a nice stretch of games. Hopefully he can stay relatively healthy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Where is this coming from with Jordan Crawford? :lmao

Some of his shots still look god awful though.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The Nets are probably the most LOLworthy team in the NBA right now. LOLNets.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

So the 2 Warriors/Thunder games this year have been decided on buzzer beaters. No IGGY for the Warriors tonight great game!


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Awesome shot by Westbrook. Somebody please post a video if you find it!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

And that folks, is called revenge. Fucking devastated I missed that game though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Chalk up another one for Denver. (Y)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

How badly does Carmelo want to change teams right now


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

*Mello deserves to rot on a bad team.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

considering the guy forced his way into New York, yeah he does. This is only his third year with the Knicks...they peaked at a 2 seed, second round exit. :deandre


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



Brye said:


> Chalk up another one for Denver. (Y)


Just give them time....


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Derrick Williams looked really good in his Kings debut. Him and Greivis seem like their chemistry is really good already.

Although this is just one game, but hopefully he does well for himself in Sacramento.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Spurs is going to be at least in the WCF this season


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Arent they every year?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Expected? Yes
Reach those expectations? No


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Good win for my Lakers last night in Detroit, we at least look like a team this year.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

I find this to be amusing. At 9-8, the Lakers are in the #10 seed for the West. At 9-8, they would be tied for the #3 seed in the East.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Tater said:


> I find this to be amusing. At 9-8, the Lakers are in the #10 seed for the West. At 9-8, they would be tied for the #3 seed in the East.


That's because the west is the better conference 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



Raw2003 said:


> That's because the west is the better conference


No shit, Sherlock.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

:westbrook2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Since the beginning of 2009, the Timberwolves have kept 1/10 of their draft selections including only 1 out of 7 first round picks. 


I just brought this up to laugh at KAHN since we can no longer do that. :jose


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Holy hell, Danny Ainge looks like a genius right now. The Celtics are going to have 4, maybe 5 lottery picks over the next 5 drafts, by which time they'll probably be a contender. The Nets are a lottery team now. Can't imagine how bad they'll be in '16 and '18.

Theres no elite player for the Lakers to pick up since I beleive Lebron is probably going to stay in Miami. Kobe may as well get all the money he can and go for the scoring record. Lakers arent getting Lebron, Paul George or John Wall. They could have Carmelo but hes heading up a team thats 3-11, meanwhile this Lakers team full of aging vets and D-leaguers is very respectable and plays team ball.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

I still think Nets will make the playoffs, would be to lol to not make it in the east, their schedule gets easier soon, just need to be healthy, I'm just waiting to see if Billy King manages to pull off another stupid trade, stop firing the coaches and fire him.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



LUCK said:


> Since the beginning of 2009, the Timberwolves have kept 1/10 of their draft selections including only 1 out of 7 first round picks.
> 
> 
> I just brought this up to laugh at KAHN since we can no longer do that. :jose


NOPE

Rubio AND Hummel :kobe3


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



Algernon said:


> Holy hell, Danny Ainge looks like a genius right now. The Celtics are going to have 4, maybe 5 lottery picks over the next 5 drafts, by which time they'll probably be a contender. The Nets are a lottery team now. Can't imagine how bad they'll be in '16 and '18.
> 
> Theres no elite player for the Lakers to pick up since I beleive Lebron is probably going to stay in Miami. Kobe may as well get all the money he can and go for the scoring record. Lakers arent getting Lebron, Paul George or John Wall. They could have Carmelo but hes heading up a team thats 3-11, meanwhile this Lakers team full of aging vets and D-leaguers is very respectable and plays team ball.


I'm sure getting their two All-Star caliber players back won't result in an uptick in wins. :kobe


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Should be hilarious on Thursday when the Nets and Knicks play, and that is when Deron is likely to comeback, if Nets dont turn it around that game, than there is no hope.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



Xile44 said:


> Should be hilarious on Thursday when the Nets and Knicks play, and that is when Deron is likely to comeback, if Nets dont turn it around that game, than there is no hope.





How long before Kidd decides to get on the court for the Nets?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



Xile44 said:


> Should be hilarious on Thursday when the Nets and Knicks play, and that is when Deron is likely to comeback, if Nets dont turn it around that game, than there is no hope.


That's if Deron can go a full game with out reinjuring himself :lol


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



Raw2003 said:


> That's because the west is the better conference
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Interesting...


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Rockets hammering the Spurs in San Antonio. Big win if they can hang on in the second half.

Edit: And the Spurs immediately make a run.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Duncan has been pretty bad this season. It's stupid to say he's done, but this surely doesn't look good.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Oh hey, Bynum with a 20/10 game. With 5 blocks too!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



Stall_19 said:


> Oh hey, Bynum with a 20/10 game.




Leave it to the Bulls to give that up. They also gave the Jazz their 2nd win....


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Kyrie is so bad. Like so so bad. Even worse is Mike Brown, who really needs to stay unemployed forever after this. He should never be hired as a head coach again.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Spurs with the lead. Rockets blows another game lol.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Well the Rockets blew what was once a 20 point lead.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Pierce has to come off the bench and put his shit aside for the good of the team, Nets are the only team to not play back to back home games, Nets play 9 of their next 12 at home, Time to turn it around please. 

That Greek Kid is gonna be a problem in the future, hope he develops nice. Bucks court looks nice to me


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

GIANNIS ANTETOKOUNMPO

I'm a fan.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

the bucks just have our number i guess. they have 3 wins and 2 of them are against the celtics. their huge losing streak snapped by us of course.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



StarzNBarz said:


> the bucks just have our number i guess. they have 3 wins and 2 of them are against the celtics. their huge losing streak snapped by us of course.


Same for us Bulls we broke Jazz'a 10 game losing streak or whatever


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

I am still waiting for that break out game by Howard, against a contending team. Yeah it's very early in the season, but we all know that Howard thinks of himself as the MAN.

When is his offensive game going to bloom, and take over. Harden and Persons put in the work tonight... I feel that Howard should be able to dominate Timmy & Splitter in the post, and this was the game to do it.

I guess I will have to wait until near the all star break, to see a dominate Howard (one can only hope).

It needs to happen already.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Clippers are missing so many easy shots

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL "Lob City".


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Andre Drummond finishes with 31 points, 19 rebounds, and 6 steals. First player to record those numbers since Hakeem Olajuwon in 1990 per ESPN.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

KD triple double. Thunder killing the Timberwolves in this quarter.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



> Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine 1h
> 
> Dwight Howard Update: He's first Rocket, Elias says, to ring up 300 points & 200 boards through November since Charles Barkley back in '96


Under the radar...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Please list me the big men they've had since then aside from Yao, Heatwave. Then I can laugh at that under the radar comment even more. :kobe


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

What's so funny about him playing under the radar? He's been fine this year...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Dwight Howard is shooting his worst FG% since his second year.

He is averaging 12.4 rebounds which is fourth lowest amount in his career and lowest amount since his third season(he also averaged that last year, but he was injured last year too).

He is averaging a career low in steals and his blockers per game is the lowest since his third season.

His PPG is the lowest since his second year.



What do you define as fine? His numbers are indeed fine, but it wasn't long ago that people were putting Dwight in the top 3 because people thought he would on his 20+ PPG seasons and finally develop a post game. He's in houston right now with two of the greatest post players and has shown absolutely no progress. This guy has not improved in a LONG time and has actually gotten WORSE in recent years. So yeah, his numbers are technically speaking far better than fine, but for what he should be doing this is pretty bad. :deandre


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

He's been doing fine. Doing what he has needed to help his team win. 30 & 15 isnt needed every night with Houston. 2nd best rebounding team in the league at the moment too. I can't complain. Maybe if Houston was 5-13 and he wasnt being more aggressive, yeah, but they're winning so until something happens where he's needed to take over for good and he doesn't I wont knock him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

maybe "fine" is a good way of describing it as he certainly hasn't been bad, but I did expect much more from a guy that thought he was being screwed in the Lakers offense. :deandre

Also I guess everyone should be happy that all his shit finally stopped and hopefully will stay stopped.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

He needs STAN & PAT.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



JINGLE LUCKS said:


> maybe "fine" is a good way of describing it as he certainly hasn't been bad, but I did expect much more from a guy that thought he was being screwed in the Lakers offense. :deandre
> 
> Also I guess everyone should be happy that all his shit finally stopped and hopefully will stay stopped.


18 games in? Ok....


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Lakers came back down from 20 in the fourth quarter vs blazers. 3mins 30 secs left. will update later.

edit 1: lakers down 5 with 1 min left
edit 2: meeks goes to the line for 2 fts with 40 secs left.
edit 3: meeks makes both. lakers down 3
edit 4: lillard got fouled. 2 fts coming for him.
edit 5: lillard misses 1. lakers down 4 with 22 seconds left.
edit 6: young scores for the lakers. down 2 with 18 seconds left.
edit 7: they foul williams. 2 fts for him.
edit 8: he made both. blazers up 4.
edit 9: meeks gets blocked by lillard.
edit 10: lakers foul lillard. 2 fts for him.
edit 11: he makes both. lakers down 6
edit 12: lakers suck. i mean lose.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

So no body wants to talk about the NEW CLUTCH

:bosh3


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Warriors with the tight, tight win over the Kings last night. Phew.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

:lmao that's nice, deso.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Hell yeah it is, Warriors always play like shit against the Kings.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

i knew this song would come in handy one day.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Luol Deng has practically played the entire game.

Inb4 injured in 2 weeks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

So the Wizards have won 7 of their last 9, with them missing Beal for 5 of those games. And as Starz pointed out, John Wall has been phenomenal over that stretch. Proving he's worth the max contract he got.

Also after getting off to a somewhat slow start, the Nuggets have won 8 of their last 10 and are currently on a 6 game winning streak. And this is all without Gallo and McGee.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



Adrien Mercier said:


> Luol Deng has practically played the entire game.
> 
> Inb4 injured in 2 weeks.


Thibs always fucking overplays Deng. And then people wonder why he's injured all the damn time, its because he plays like 5000+ minutes a game :no:

Edit: We couldn't even beat the Pelicans well shit :lol


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Knicks are tied for the worst record in the league now. :drake1


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Knicks are tied for the worst record in the league now. :drake1


For real? I thought they been the worst team in the league... Took long enough :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lamarcus Aldridge leads with his knee like Battier everytime he drives. Kneed Hibbert in the nuts twice in the 4th now. How's that legal?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



RyanPelley said:


> Lamarcus Aldridge leads with his knee like Battier everytime he drives. Kneed Hibbert in the nuts twice in the 4th now. How's that legal?


refball for portland

PAUL GEORGE MVP MVP MVP


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

It's legal because the refs don't see it. Pretty savvy move to get some space. Blazers proving to be legit. Great win.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Tim Duncan with 23/21 :banderas

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Paul George was ridiculous tonight. Those 3s in the fourth were just sick. Shame that Portland's whole team got hot in the 4th. Paul didn't get a lot of help down the stretch scoring wise.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

So none of the teams with top 5 records right now are big market teams.

So much for the large market advantage :kobe


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Miami isn't a big market?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

No Miami is not a big market.

Miami's a mid market. On the same tier as the likes of Denver, Detroit, Phoenix, etc.

Portland, OKC, Indiana & San Antonio are all small markets.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Huge win for Portland, but damn Paul George...I want Miami to 3peat but this guy is scary.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Knicks are tied for the worst record in the league now. :drake1


fucking Woodson and his stepson, JR :favre


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Triple Overtime by the Bulls, we always seem to lose by the tightest of margins


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



Adrien Mercier said:


> Triple Overtime by the Bulls, we always seem to lose by the tightest of margins







:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Anyone remember the last quadruple overtime? From what I remember, every triple overtime game I've seen(which is a lot for some reason) has always ended in the third overtime. really looking forward to that quadruple overtime one day, even if all the players will be dead.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

jazz and hawks two seasons ago. it was the first 4ot game since 1997.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

I'm still waiting for a 6 ot game like we got with Syracuse and Uconn back in '09.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Whats wrong with The Knicks*

3-13 to start the season, so what has gone wrong? This for me will be the last straw for Carmelo who will move away at the end of this season, Woodson must surely be on borrowed time as well this was a team with Championship ambitions during the offseason


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Larry David on the Knicks game from the other night, the pic cracks me up. :lmao


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Whats wrong with The Knicks*



In Punk We Trust said:


> 3-13 to start the season, so what has gone wrong? This for me will be the last straw for Carmelo who will move away at the end of this season, Woodson must surely be on borrowed time as well this was a team with Championship ambitions during the offseason


The moment Knicks traded for Bargnani and gave J.R. Smith an extension after those shameful moments in the last year's playoffs, I knew this season was going to suck (well, not this hard, but I predicted an 8th seed and an early exit in the playoffs).

I don't think that Melo will move at the end of the season if Woody leaves, and, if we ship Amare somewhere, we'll have more room in the cap so we can have some signings in the offseason that will make Melo extend.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Whats wrong with The Knicks*



BoJaNNNNN said:


> The moment Knicks traded for Bargnani and gave J.R. Smith an extension after those shameful moments in the last year's playoffs, I knew this season was going to suck (well, not this hard, but I predicted an 8th seed and an early exit in the playoffs).
> 
> I don't think that Melo will move at the end of the season if Woody leaves, and, if we ship Amare somewhere, we'll have more room in the cap so we can have some signings in the offseason that will make Melo extend.


NAH, he ain't staying


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

One can only hope :jose


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Ship amare? You're joking right? :ti


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

:lmao

Lawrence Frank has been "reassigned" and is no longer on the sidelines, after having a rift w/ Kidd. RIP NETS permanently.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

the only way amare is leaving is if he is willing to take a pay cut

huhueheuhuhe


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



In Punk We Trust said:


> 3-13 to start the season, so what has gone wrong? This for me will be the last straw for Carmelo who will move away at the end of this season, Woodson must surely be on borrowed time as well this was a team with Championship ambitions during the offseason


Fuck Woodson and his boo thang JR. The sooner he gets fired the better


BoJaNNNNN said:


> The moment Knicks traded for Bargnani and gave J.R. Smith an extension after those shameful moments in the last year's playoffs, I knew this season was going to suck (well, not this hard, but I predicted an 8th seed and an early exit in the playoffs).
> 
> I don't think that Melo will move at the end of the season if Woody leaves, and, if we ship Amare somewhere, we'll have more room in the cap so we can have some signings in the offseason that will make Melo extend.


Nobody is taking Amare unless we ship him with someone like Shump and we take back all their shittiest contracts. Even if we traded Amare by himself, we still wouldn't be under the cap. They're shooting for 2015 when everyone except JR :favre, Felton, and THJr are off the books.



Canadian said:


> NAH, he ain't staying


KOBEMAX



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> :lmao
> 
> Lawrence Frank has been "reassigned" and is no longer on the sidelines, after having a rift w/ Kidd. RIP NETS permanently.


They'd be better off "reassigning" Kidd and keeping Frank


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Whats wrong with The Knicks*



In Punk We Trust said:


> 3-13 to start the season, so what has gone wrong? This for me will be the last straw for Carmelo who will move away at the end of this season, Woodson must surely be on borrowed time as well this was a team with Championship ambitions during the offseason


No chandler + no veteran (Kidd, Wallace, heck.. even Priglioni who I believed played internationally) = Anthony acting like he's Michael from space jam


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

What team in their right mind would take Amare? Even Jordan would stay away from that train-wreck


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

don't worry, i'm sure the knicks will pick up someone good from the draft












































:kobe9


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

It feels like there's no way Kidd is gonna have a job if Nets lose to the Knicks on Thursday, but than you can say the same thing for Woodson lmao. 

Must win for both coaches 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> What team in their right mind would take Amare? Even Jordan would stay away from that train-wreck


Maybe back to Phoenix? 

Edit. Detroit walks into South beach and takes care of business 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

lel at Phoenix trading for Amar'e. They let him walk because they knew he wouldn't stay healthy. And when the Phoenix medical staff has no faith in you, you know you're fucked.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

OLADIPO 1 REBOUND SHY OF A TRIP-DOUBLE OH EM GEE


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

LeBron finally had a bad night...someone should check on him and see whats wrong :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Leave it to Skip Bayless


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

*OLADIPO DA GOD:* Triple-Double with 26/10/10/3 :mark::mark::mark:
*AFFLALO:* Career-high 43/6/5/2 :mark::mark:
*BIG BABY:* Career-high 33/3/3/2 :mark:

They lost, too. DAT TANK. :kobe9


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Big Baby only had 3 rebounds in 50 minutes? :kobe

Wow at MCW and Oladipo both having triple doubles. Surely that has to be the 1st time ever two rookies had a triple double in the same game?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Yeah, just 3 rebounds. :hayden3


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

forgot that derek fisher was still employed.


kings giving up a 12 point lead .:kobe2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Warriors sucking in this first half against Toronto. fpalm

Jackson is trying to put together matchups but he should try to put the best team out there while the game is getting away from the Dubs. Why we do EVER post-up Andrew Bogut, Jermaine O'Neal, or Marreese Speights?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

:kobe6 why you gotta be like that kings?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

I have no clue why the Thunder continue to play Kendrick Perkins. He's a waste of money. His high point total this season is 6, his high rebound total this season is 6. Why do you continue to play this waste of space?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

MCW is what Shaun Livingston was supposed/hyped to be coming out of high school.

I'm not gonna lie and act like I saw this coming because I didn't. I thought MCW would be a subpar NBA player and he's proved me wrong thus far. Clearly the frontrunner for ROY.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

I wish I could see the alternate future where the Chandler trade goes through and OKC has Chandler instead of Perkins.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

CURRY KLAY BARNES HOLY FUCKING SHIT WHAT IS GOING ON HOLY FUCKING SHIT HOLY FUCKING SHIT DUBS WARRIORS WARRIORS

:mark: :mark: :mark:

And they erase a 27-point deficit.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Fucking Raptors can never do anything right. Now the Celtics have the division lead.

Is it REALLY that hard to hold on to a 27 point lead?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Wizards number 3 seed in Eastern Conference. :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



Stall_19 said:


> I have no clue why the Thunder continue to play Kendrick Perkins. He's a waste of money. His high point total this season is 6, his high rebound total this season is 6. Why do you continue to play this waste of space?


He isn't getting many minutes and will get even less when Adams develops.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



NOTO CLAUS said:


> Is it REALLY that hard to hold on to a 27 point lead?


Against :curry and friends, it is. 

(Sorry.)


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



> Kevin Draper @kevinmdraper
> Follow
> In the 4th quarter, the Warriors’ offensive rating was 207. Two Hundred and Seven. Over two points per possession...


2.07 points per possession. 



> Geoff Lepper @geofflepper
> Follow
> Maybe the night's most amazing stat: Not a single defensive rebound for the Raptors in the fourth quarter.


WARRIORS :mark:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Speaking of efficiency...










BISMACK BIYOMBO. :jordan2

Somehow in the Top 10 in Points Per Half Court Touch among 20+ MPG players. :lmao

You go, Bismack Biyombo.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

It was a combination of the Warriors offence going ham and the Raptors offence going mediocre. Could have happened to anyone really with that 4th by the Raptors. Not really an excuse for it, just that it wasn't surprising when you look at the efficiency they had. You can't hold a lead when they aren't missing shots. 

It was certainly a bit of a WHOOPS. WHOOPS.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

I still can't get over how close we were to a Davis/Drummond combo. :bron3



I know the Pelicans might still not have picked them, but I remember in the beginning of that year(when they had the twolves pick) I was hoping they would get the top 2 picks and draft them both(when drummond was considered a top 2 player). The amount of dominance that would have taken place is absurd.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Oladipo and MCW tearing up the stat sheets, oh boy. I didn't think their game in college would transition well into the NBA but they've proven me wrong. Both teams are looking pretty bright with those two on their respective teams.

Also, Warriors :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

I watched the highlights of the game and the guy covering it said Oladipo is the frontrunner for ROY.


It's a shame that Affalo isn't younger as he is a perfect fit for the team, but won't be around for the long run. Although if Orlando can manage to get Randle that would be pretty awesome as Vucevic/Randle could potentially dominate the paint and glass together. 



Also washington is the THIRD SEED. My god the east is sad in so many damn ways. They have TWO good teams. TWO. this is literally the worst it's ever been and Heat/Pacers are getting a free ride to the ECF. Honestly the Heat could have gone for the record this year if they wanted to as that's honestly how bad the East is. I'm really hoping this draft fixes the East as it needs a complete rebuild.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The East has gotten off to a bad start but eh, I think they'll be fine as the season progresses.

I highly doubt that by the end of the year they'll only be 2 or 3 teams in the East that are .500 or better. Just like I highly doubt that there will be 12 or 13 teams in the West that are .500 or better.

The East won't be terrible forever. There was a time when the West was awful too. Like one year in the 90's where there were 3 under .500 teams that made the playoffs in the West.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

JERMAINE O'NEAL HALF TIME SPEACHES










FUCK MIDRANGE, 4Q team shotchart




> Briefly: Backup center Jermaine O’Neal said he has a torn ligament in his left wrist that will require surgery, but he’s going to try to hold off on the procedure for as long as possible.


UNCLE JERMAINE :mcgee1


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

92/93 one team under 500 made it
95/96 one team under 500 made it
96/97 3 teams
97/98, 3 teams got 60+ wins in the West. :deandre


So the West was really bad for one year while the East has been really bad for god knows how long. I guess tbf they weren't that bad in in 2008/2009, but they were still nothing amazing.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Well when you consider that in those years you listed the West was able to draft Tim Duncan, Kobe, KG, Dirk and Nash...I'd say you clearly have your reasons as to why the West has been so dominant. They've had the better players. They've drafted better.

But I use the word dominate loosely. Over the last 10 seasons, the East & West have had the same amount of champions. So obviously in recent years it hasn't been that lop sided.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Orlando is a very promising team. Oladipo I think has proven that he can play the point guard position since that was a pretty big concern about him going into the NBA. Randle/Vucevic :mark: that'd be one hell of a tandem. 

Also, if the east continues playing this bad, look for the draft to be rigged so that it improves the teams in the east :deandre. Semi-serious :ex:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Champions indicate who the best team in the league is, not what conference is better. The West has _*dominated*_ the East in conference play against one another in the regular season.


Also the East right now is on pace to be the worst conference ever. They are in rough shape and unlikely to improve unless MAGIC occurs as the Knicks and Nets problems aren't as easily fixed as everyone thinks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

At the end of the day, the champions is what matters. Who cares about who has the better 6th seed or the better 12th seed? Of course we would like conferences to have depth but at the end of the day every year there are only 2-3 teams in each conference legitimately competing for a title.

If this was a situation of Western teams winning the title every year, then maybe I'd have more concern. But it's not.


And teams aren't even 20 games into the season. Like I said I very HIGHLY doubt only 2-3 teams in the East have a winning record in the East. The West won't have 11-12 teams with winning records either.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA Off-season: UJIRI DA GAWD AND THOSE NY KNICKER-DECBACLES*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Bulls will have to move either Deng or Boozer if they really want to make a run at someone big.


I'd give both up if we can get a great player from a trade


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Pretty sure the fact the East team has a 100x easier road to the Finals makes the fact that the rest of the conference sucks ass matter. The champion is not the only thing that matters nor is the playoffs. People want there to be a reason to watch regular season games and the East doesn't provide any reason to do so even with some of the biggest markets. That is both bad for the NBA and for the fans. :kobe


Heat won the championship the last two years:

East vs West

2011: 114-156(3 teams had a winning record against the west)
2012: 188-262(3 teams had a winning record against the west)

Clearly the champion thing doesn't make that big of a difference. 

2013: 23-63


And 2000s were dominated by the West too.


It's been 16 years since that 97/98 season. I think enough time has passed that the East should have been able to have had a good stretch against the West.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



JINGLE LUCKS said:


> Pretty sure the fact the East team has a 100x easier road to the Finals makes the fact that the rest of the conference sucks ass matter. The champion is not the only thing that matters nor is the playoffs. People want there to be a reason to watch regular season games and the East doesn't provide any reason to do so even with some of the biggest markets. That is both bad for the NBA and for the fans. :kobe
> 
> 
> Heat won the championship the last two years:
> ...


How does the East have an easier road?

2013 Spurs - Swept Lakers, beat Warriors in 6, swept Grizzlies
2013 Heat - Swept Bucks, backdoor swept Bulls, beat Pacers in 7

2012 Thunder - Swept Mavs, beat Lakers in 5, backdoor swept Spurs
2012 Heat - Beat Knicks in 5, beat Pacers in 6, beat Celtics in 7

2011 Mavs - Beat Blazers in 6, swept Lakers, beat Thunder in 5
2011 Heat - Beat Sixers in 5, beat Celtics in 5, backdoor swept Bulls

2010 Lakers - Beat Thunder in 6, swept Jazz, beat Suns in 6
2010 Celtics - Beat Heat in 5, beat Cavs in 6, beat Magic in 6

2009 Lakers - Beat Jazz in 5, beat Rockets in 7, beat Nuggets in 6
2009 Magic - Beat Sixers in 6, beat Celtics in 7, beat Cavs in 6

Do I need to go on? Looks to me like the top teams in the West have just as "easy" of a route to the title as the top teams in the East do.


Look man, I have no problem with depth. I'd like it if both conferences had depth. I'll watch the regular season regardless. But it's irrelevant in the grand scheme of things. There are only 2-3 teams in each conference that have legitimate shots at a title. That's how it is every year. Even when the East was the superior conference that's how it was. The West has like 12-13 teams with a winning record or hovering around .500 right now but the Spurs & Thunder are the only proven legitimate title contenders. Sure it's fun to watch in the regular season. But once the playoffs come, the Spurs and/or Thunder will breeze through the West just like they have over the last few seasons. Just like the Heat and/or Pacers will do in the East. At the end of the day, there will be no difference. The 7th seed in the West will probably have a better record than the one in the East, but at the end of the day they'll both get destroyed in the 1st round of the playoffs.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

It's all debatable. Top 4 teams in the west is 7-3 or better vs the West. Does that mean those 4 teams are great or that the West as a whole is subpar?

In the East, everyone but Indy has 4 losses vs East teams. Does that mean everyone in the east sucks or that the competition is better?

All debatable...You can swing the stats anyway you want to prove your point. As far as I'm concerned, the cream of the crop will always rise regardless, so there's no need to complain. Best usually faces the best at the end of the day


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



HeatWave said:


> As far as I'm concerned, the cream of the crop will always rise regardless, so there's no need to complain. Best usually faces the best at the end of the day


And that's my whole point.

Sure it's not a good look that the 7th seed in the West has a much better record than the one in the East. But when the playoffs come, they'll both get destroyed in the 1st round so really what's the difference?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

No difference really imo. I think simply from an eye candy perspective, ppl would rather see teams that have records well above .500 face each other. Looks better on paper. It's like the numbers version of wanting to see only big market teams in the finals perhaps


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Here's a fun fact. Since joining the Knicks, they are 33-5 (86.8 win %) when J.R. Smith shoots at least 50% from the field. They are 49-56 (46.7 win%) when he doesn't. Regular season and playoffs combined btw. So their win percentage almost doubles when J.R. Smith plays well. Which leads me to the question of, does the Knicks success hinge on J.R. Smith? Or is this a case of "Correlation does not imply causation"?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



NOTO CLAUS said:


> Here's a fun fact. Since joining the Knicks, they are 33-5 (86.8 win %) when J.R. Smith shoots at least 50% from the field. They are 49-56 (46.7 win%) when he doesn't. Regular season and playoffs combined btw. So their win percentage almost doubles when J.R. Smith plays well. Which leads me to the question of, does the Knicks success hinge on J.R. Smith? Or is this a case of "Correlation does not imply causation"?


:lmao Those stats just prove that The Knicks suck because there's no way he'll regularly shoot 50% anyway :faint:

What are the stats of their victories after the Carmello trade??? You know when the knicks retardedly traded away their whole bench fpalm


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the Knicks are either .500 or under .500 since the Melo trade.

Nuggets win percentage since the trade is significantly better than theirs.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



JINGLE LUCKS said:


> I watched the highlights of the game and the guy covering it said Oladipo is the frontrunner for ROY.


He has a lot of ground to make up to catch MCW.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Yeah I forgot the laughing smiley to accompany that post. Oladipo isn't close.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



NOTO CLAUS said:


> Here's a fun fact. Since joining the Knicks, they are 33-5 (86.8 win %) when J.R. Smith shoots at least 50% from the field. They are 49-56 (46.7 win%) when he doesn't. Regular season and playoffs combined btw. So their win percentage almost doubles when J.R. Smith plays well. Which leads me to the question of, does the Knicks success hinge on J.R. Smith? Or is this a case of "Correlation does not imply causation"?


Unfortunately, our success does hinge on him because Woodson gives him free reign to do whatever he wants. Some nights he'll be hot and it'll help keep defenses honest on Melo, but most of the time he's a fucking derp who shoots us out of games and Woodson won't take him out. I thought last year he turned a corner, but it's like that elbow he gave Terry blew a fuse in his brain and he's back to the same old JR.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



NOTO CLAUS said:


> How does the East have an easier road?
> 
> 2013 Spurs - Swept Lakers, beat Warriors in 6, swept Grizzlies
> 2013 Heat - Swept Bucks, backdoor swept Bulls, beat Pacers in 7
> ...



[/QUOTE]



2009 Magic took out a shitty sixers team, a Celtics team without KG and a Lebron solo Cavs team.
Lakers beat a well rounded Jazz team, a super injured Rockets team and the best team the Nuggets had in the last decade(and they were actually good).


2010: Lets just go through the opponents here: Thunder had Durant/Westbrook; Jazz had DWill/Boozer; Suns had Nash/Amare. Heat had Wade; Cavs had Lebron; Magic had Dwight. You see the difference? 

2011: Mavs beat a well rounded Blazers team that most expected to upset them, the previous two time champions Lakers and the Thunder. Heat beat a shitty Sixers team, an old and out of prime Celtics team and the Rose led Bulls.

2012: Thunder beat an old and bad Mavs team, the Lakers(who were still good enough to finish third, just outmatched) and an incredibly efficient Spurs team that were on a 20+ game win streak before being beat 4 times in a row. The Heat beat an injured Knicks team, an upstart Pacers team that wasn't ready to contend yet and an even older and more out of prime Celtics team. 

2013: Heat went through a laughable Bucks team, an injured and even more laughable Bulls team and an extremely offensively poor team in the Pacers(who matched up against them which allowed Hibbert to double his PPG). Spurs went through a shitty Lakers team, a Warriors team that wasn't ready and the best defensive team in the league in the Grizzlies. 


The only year I'd rather face the West teams over the East is probably 2009, otherwise the road in the west has been much tougher. It's also tougher throughout the year as playing against a bunch of trash teams for the majority of your regular season schedule is far better than having to usually face a team that is at the very least average. :kobe


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Yeah, I don't really get NOTO's angle there.

The West has been better than the East since Jordan retired.

The only year it was even close was when the Cavs/Celtics/Magic were all good, and the top of the West was down. But even then, the West had much better depth.

I wonder if it's just a market size/spending thing.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

When did I ever say the East was better than the West?

I'm just pointing out that the top teams in the West breeze through the Western playoffs just like the top teams in the East breeze through the Eastern playoffs. There is no difference. The 7th seed in the West might be better than the 7th in the East but at the end of the day they still get destroyed in the 1st round, only difference is one won more regular season games than the other.

The West & East are even when it comes to championships in the last 10 seasons. That is all that matters. I couldn't give one fuck about who had the better 5th-8th seeds. You don't get a trophy for having a better 5th seed. Should the 04 Pistons have an asterisk next to their championship because the West had more depth than the East?

And another thing that I forgot respond on, lel @ the West regular season games having more meaning. They mean as much as the Eastern games do. The East & West are both two-team conferences. The West's jobbers just look better on paper. The Pacers & Heat run the East. The Spurs & Thunder run the West. Barring injury, when the playoffs come the final four teams remaining will be the four I just mentioned.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

The only teams above the .500 mark in the East are the Heat and Pacers. 

:jordan3


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



Dragonballfan said:


> :lmao Those stats just prove that The Knicks suck because there's no way he'll regularly shoot 50% anyway :faint:
> 
> What are the stats of their victories after the Carmello trade??? You know when the knicks retardedly traded away their whole bench fpalm


Knicks 108-83
Nuggets 121-66

Knicks have 1 more playoff win than Nuggets as well

Via SportsTaxMan 4 days ago


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Now that I think about it, the West just lacks the teamwork that the East has.

Not only are we about to get all the top 5 picks in the draft but we're gonna win the championship too :kobe3


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



NOTO CLAUS said:


> Now that I think about it, the West just lacks the teamwork that the East has.
> 
> Not only are we about to get all the top 5 picks in the draft but we're gonna win the championship too :kobe3


Had to log in to rep :lmao:lmao:clap

edit: wow I have to spread


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



HeatWave said:


> Knicks 108-83
> Nuggets 121-66
> 
> Knicks have 1 more playoff win than Nuggets as well
> ...


Damn for real? I thought It would be alot more lopsided than that :lol


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Knicks and Nets combined only have one less loss than the Kings and Jazz combined :banderas.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



NOTO CLAUS said:


> When did I ever say the East was better than the West?
> 
> I'm just pointing out that the top teams in the West breeze through the Western playoffs just like the top teams in the East breeze through the Eastern playoffs. There is no difference. The 7th seed in the West might be better than the 7th in the East but at the end of the day they still get destroyed in the 1st round, only difference is one won more regular season games than the other.
> 
> ...


Ignoring the fact that your cutoff point happens to be right after the West won five consecutive NBA titles (with only two of the Finals series even going 6)...

It's important because the Western Conference sees upsets more frequently than the Eastern Conference. Top 3 seeds have fallen twice as many times (6-3) in the first round of the Western Conference playoffs than the Eastern Conference playoffs over the past decade.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

That's a fair point. I don't really know if I'd call a 3 seed losing an upset though. Like for example, I didn't think the Warriors beating the Nuggets last season was an upset. I mean, I guess technically it is. But as far as their actual play I didn't think they were far off at all.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



Dragonballfan said:


> Damn for real? I thought It would be alot more lopsided than that :lol


If the Knicks don't turn it around it will be...


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Word is Giannis "The Greek freak" Antetokounmpo has grown a little and could end up being 7ft.



> Not only is Antetokounmpo’s game growing, so is his body. When the Bucks drafted him in June, he was 6-9. Now, just more than five months later, he has added more than an inch to his lanky frame.
> 
> “I am now 6-10 and one quarter,” Antetokounmpo said smiling…
> 
> Indeed, doctors have informed Antetokounmpo and Bucks officials that the former’s growth plate is still open. In all likelihood, he’ll become a 7-footer.


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....is-antetokounmpo-is-still-physically-growing/

Really intriguing player and someone I've been impressed with, from playing in the Greek second division to the NBA, I always had my doubts whether he was for real or not but he hasn't shied away from the challenge and has handled the transition incredibly well. His future is certainly something to salivate over, however, he has a long way to go to even become half the player he's projected to be, there's a lot of hardwork in front of him.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Lol Roy Hibbert just flopped


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Game of the year is tomorrow night between the top two teams in the NBA. Knicks vs Nets


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Triple overtime.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

10,000 OVERTIMES!!!!!!!!


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Blazers!!!!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



NOTO CLAUS said:


> That's a fair point. I don't really know if I'd call a 3 seed losing an upset though. Like for example, I didn't think the Warriors beating the Nuggets last season was an upset. I mean, I guess technically it is. But as far as their actual play I didn't think they were far off at all.


They finished 10 games behind them and went 1-3 against them in the regular season. :lmao

Yes, it was an upset. If they didn't look like the better team in the series, they probably wouldn't have won in 6.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

In other news...










And the Blazers pick up a nice win over the Thunder.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



RetepAdam. said:


> They finished 10 games behind them and went 1-3 against them in the regular season. :lmao
> 
> Yes, it was an upset. If they didn't look like the better team in the series, they probably wouldn't have won in 6.


I personally didn't think they were far off. I predicted the series to go 7, so obviously I personally didn't think the Nuggets were that much better than the Warriors to the point where Golden State winning would be an upset.

But I digress, we'll just agree to disagree.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

So Blazers have beat the Spurs, Thunder and Pacers in like a week and a half. :deandre


They're also 16-3...and Phoenix somehow beat them twice. :lmao


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



JINGLE LUCKS said:


> So Blazers have beat the Spurs, Thunder and Pacers in like a week and a half. :deandre
> 
> 
> They're also 16-3...and Phoenix somehow beat them twice. :lmao


We are a legit playoff team at this point. Not contender. And Phoenix has always been our kryptonite recently. I don't know what it is, somehow Dragic always gets career highs on us.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Andre Drummond is the freakiest big man to come along in a long time. 

Would not be surprised at all to see Detroit nab as high as a 3-seed in the pathetic East.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

One thing is for sure with the Blazers, LaMarcus Aldridge has been amazing this year. If ASG starters were based on production rather than popularity, he'd be starting. He's been the best PF this year IMO.


And yes, Drummond is legit. Averaging 18/16 on 62% shooting in his last 5 games. Averaging 13/13 on the season. And to think he's only 20.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

LA is having an MVP type season but he won't make the top 5 because ???


Fuck the MVP voters. STATS STATS STATS+ WINS. If you don't have unlimited stats then you ain't getting shit.


Oh well, LA is for sure getting into the all star game, it's just a fucking shame that he has to start behind Griffin. Griffin is probably the fourth or fifth best PF in the West as I'd EASILY take Davis, Love and LA over him. Probably Dirk too.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

It's still early but if the Blazers keep winning and he keeps playing at a high level then him not being top 5 in voting would be a shame.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

I like LMA as much as the next guy, but come on... Kevin Love has still been better this season. :kobe8


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Love has the better numbers but LMA has been more efficient, isn't a defensive liability and he's the best player on the team with the 2nd best record in the league.

They're both great. Those two along with The Brow have all been amazing. And Blake has been good as well. Makes you wonder who gets the ASG snub. I guess it's possible LMA, Davis, Love and Blake all make it. Would probably just mean no backup center on the West squad.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

My analysis on Drummond - :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: GOAT


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

How good has Drummond been lately? I really think that Detroit needs to end their big man game and trade Monroe, hell, trade Smith fpalm But really, Drummond is their anchor on defense. That team would be better suited if they could get a scoring two guard, an athletic wing, and maybe a back up point. Those Pistons are pretty fun to watch lately. 

Also, BLAZERS :mark:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



NOTO CLAUS said:


> Love has the better numbers but *LMA has been more efficient*, isn't a defensive liability and he's the best player on the team with the 2nd best record in the league.


No, he hasn't. :kobe

*2P FG%*
Love — .489
Aldridge — .478

*3P FG%*
Love — .345
Aldridge — .000

*FT%*
Love — .811
Aldridge — .786

*TS%*
Love — .565
Aldridge — .517

*eFG%*
Love — .499
Aldridge — .478

*PER*
Love — 25.7
Aldridge — 21.0

*WS/G*
Love — .177
Aldridge — .103* (*does not include last night's game)

*PIE*
Love — 17.7%
Aldridge — 15.7%

By literally every metric, Kevin Love is a more efficient player than LaMarcus Aldridge. Love has also improved a hell of a lot on defense this year. (I could point out that Love has a better Def. Rating than LMA, though Aldridge has been much better at defending the rim.)

And, of course, there's the fact that the T'Wolves, despite their record, have the same scoring margin as the Thunder. They've had a rough go of it in close games, but they're much better than their record suggests.

The Blazers have been very good so far, but if you really look at LMA's numbers, they're not much different than they have been the past couple years. The key has been how much better everyone else has played this year.

So, yeah. I like LMA, and I think he's clearly one of the best power forwards in the NBA. But Kevin Love has still been better this season.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

As for the ASG question, I think they all get in.

Anthony Davis has been playing center for the Pellies, and I'm pretty sure they changed the ASG slot from "Center" to "Front Court Player" or something last year anyway.

Lest we forget, last year's Western Conference All-Star team included David Lee, Zach Randolph and Tim Duncan (in addition to Blake and LMA). I'm sure they'll find space for all of them.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Is it possible that both Curry AND Thompson make the ASG?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

^ No


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Paul Allen owning two hot teams right now.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

Blazers still missing CJ McCollum too


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



Canadian said:


> Is it possible that both Curry AND Thompson make the ASG?


You realize Kevin Martin is putting up better numbers than Klay Thompson right? In fact, he put up those numbers his whole career. 21/3/2 isn't even close to being worth of an ASG(inb4 Kobe gets in with those numbers lolol).


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Kobe gets in with those numbers.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*

If Klay played in the East he'd probably have a legit shot at the ASG. But not in the West.



RetepAdam. said:


> No, he hasn't. :kobe
> 
> *2P FG%*
> Love — .489
> ...


Ok, I was wrong about the efficiency part.

As far as defense goes, I think defensive rating for players is a flawed way to compare them on that end. There are average to terrible defensive players that have great defensive ratings because they play on great defensive teams. For example, Luis Scola & Al Jefferson have some of the best defensive ratings in the league. But we all know they're shitty defenders.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Neither players are good on defense although Love is probably worse. 


oh man the East ASG team is going to be so garbage or just literally two teams. :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

OMG LET'S TALK ABOUT HOW BAD THE EAST IS.

EVERY.

FUCKING.

DAY.

Please, stop.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



> Derrick Rose (knee) hasn't ruled out returning for the playoffs if he is "healthy and the situation is right."


:ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> :ti


Oh pleaaaase no, not that shit again.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas 

How is Notorious going to defend him should Bulls get there and he doesn't come back? Will it be Bulls backroom fault again?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

I'm not just gonna blindly defend whatever Rose does. Just like I thought last year, if he doesn't have any intent to return this year then he needs to just shut his mouth and quit giving Bulls fans false hope.

Only thing I ever defended about Rose was people making it seem like he's the worst human being ever because he took his time coming back from the injury.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

HIS CAREER IS DONE 

OLADIPO IS THE FUTURE OF THE NBA NOW


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



JINGLE LUCKS said:


> You realize Kevin Martin is putting up better numbers than Klay Thompson right? In fact, he put up those numbers his whole career. 21/3/2 isn't even close to being worth of an ASG(inb4 Kobe gets in with those numbers lolol).


Isn't the ASG a popularity contest though.. nobody goes crazy wild over KMart, he's not leading his team to the playoffs of even garnishing much attention unless you have him on your playoff team. Thompson on the other hand creates a large buzz and is a joy to watch him shoot. Also you're forgetting that Warriors have a much stronger overall team than Minny, so Klay doesn't have to be the main guy every night, where as Minny only truly has Love as their other dependable scorer.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KIDD'S AND SIPPY-CUPS*



Canadian said:


> Isn't the ASG a popularity contest though.. nobody goes crazy wild over KMart, he's not leading his team to the playoffs of even garnishing much attention unless you have him on your playoff team. Thompson on the other hand creates a large buzz and is a joy to watch him shoot. Also you're forgetting that Warriors have a much stronger overall team than Minny, so Klay doesn't have to be the main guy every night, where as Minny only truly has Love as their other dependable scorer.


It's a popularity contest when it comes to starters as the fans are voting, but the coaches usually try to be fair and vote for who is playing well when it comes to the reserves.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

And nobody outside of Warrior fans go crazy over Klay...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

That Knicks-Nets game is going to be a hot commodity later on. They've won like eight games this year. Between that and TNA, the board might crash due to overusage. 

anyone have Headliner's phone number? Call him and give him a heads up IMO....

Oh shit, the Jaguars and Texans are on tonight too. This board is fucking doomed....


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



Freeloader said:


> That Knicks-Nets game is going to be a hot commodity later on. They've won like eight games this year. Between that and TNA, the board might crash due to overusage.
> 
> anyone have Headliner's phone number? Call him and give him a heads up IMO....
> 
> Oh shit, the Jaguars and Texans are on tonight too. This board is fucking doomed....


Lol surely Knicks can win this one. Then again, I'm enjoying seeing both teams lose


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



JINGLE LUCKS said:


> And nobody outside of Warrior fans go crazy over Klay...


Uh considering that I'm the only GS fan out of all my friends, and they all diss me about Curry's ankles but praise the fuck out of Klay, yeah they do.

Let's look at the top SG's in the West atm, it would be:

Portland - Wesley Matthews
Minnesota - Kevin Martin
Clippers - J.J. Redick
Golden State - Klay Thompson
Lakers - Kobe Bryant (has yet to play a game but always notable)
Houston - James Harden

Am I missing anyone? I think Klay can definitely make it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

it's guards that get put in, not just SGs, so it would include PGs. Kobe is going to be voted in. Coaches will pick Westbrook and Harden as the backup guards for sure. That's already 4 spots taken. Monta is also far more deserving of a spot than Klay is so he would make it over him too.


also your incredibly small sample size of Canadian friends doesn't adequately represent the nation of America. :ti


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



JINGLE LUCKS said:


> it's guards that get put in, not just SGs, so it would include PGs. *Kobe* is going to be voted in. Coaches will pick *Westbrook* and *Harden* as the backup guards for sure. *That's already 4* spots taken. Monta is also far more deserving of a spot than Klay is so he would make it over him too.
> 
> 
> also your incredibly small sample size of Canadian friends doesn't adequately represent the nation of America. :ti


Can you count?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

My bad, I forgot the auto lock in Chris Paul, who was the fourth guy I was talking about.


Dwight Howard
Blake Griffin
Kevin Durant
Kobe
Paul
Westbrook
Harden
Parker
LMA
Love


are pretty much for sure getting in.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Curry is a lock too. He was one of the biggest snubs of all time last year so they'll try to make up for it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Okay so that's 11, but how much people usually make the All-Star team for a conference, is it 12? 14? 15?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

^12

Curry too, yeah. Parker surely can't be passed on though as it would make the league look awful if the team that will most likely have the best record by the ASG doesn't have a single all star.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Yeah so that leaves 1 open spot. Ah fuck lmao then I'm guessing Davis gets that spot? Imo it'll be between Lillard, Davis and Thompson.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Davis
Cousins
Lawson
Monta
Conley
Dirk
Ibaka

all make it in over Klay. He doesn't stand a chance bro. They would make it in over Lillard too. Shooting 40% doesn't go over well in todays league. 


I actually forgot about how dominant Cousins has been this season. Hopefully the Kings can turn it around with him as his talent and skill set is incredible.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



JINGLE LUCKS said:


> Davis
> Cousins
> Lawson
> Monta
> ...


Okay you're just talking shit now. Cousins, Monta and Dirk over Klay yes. I would never for the life of me take Ibaka, Lawson or Conley over Klay.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

I'd take Conley over Klay, Monta, Dirk, Ibaka and Lawson. :drake1


You're telling me a good passing PG that plays incredible defense, can score, can shoot threes and one of the better two way PGs in the league doesn't suffice for you? :lmao


Ibaka gets a good amount of points, 10+ boards and a ton blocks while being on one of the best teams in the league. Third options are the best teams usually stand a fair shot at making it in. 


I don't understand why you don't think Lawson is rated highly. Were you not paying attention last season or this season or pretty much any season since he became a starting PG?  


Conley and Lawson are also the first options on their team essentially either due to injuries or just lack of help. they're not on a stacked team that has a lot of options to go to on offense which allows more spacing and easier buckets. :kobe


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Klay is obviously not going to make it, too much talent in the West backcourt (as well as fan favorites) for him to have a chance this season. Curry is a lock.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



Canadian said:


> Okay you're just talking shit now. Cousins, Monta and Dirk over Klay yes. I would never for the life of me take Ibaka, Lawson or Conley over Klay.


*Klay:* 21.3/3.4/2.4/1.0

*Lawson:* 19.3/3.7/8.2/1.2
*Conley:* 18.3/2.1/6.5/1.5

Talkin' shit because better, more meaningful players deserve to get in over Klay. :kobe8


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> *Klay:* 21.3/3.4/2.4/1.0
> 
> *Lawson:* 19.3/3.7/8.2/1.2
> *Conley:* 18.3/2.1/6.5/1.5
> ...



All those stats prove is that they throw up more assists? Well no shit they do they're PGs. Klay is a better scorer than both of them.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Klay is a better _shooter_ than both of them. That's it. 

Conley is probably the best defensive PG in the NBA, and Lawson is one of the most dynamic offensive players. All Thompson does is score. Klay has done nothing to deserve to be an All Star. He shoots well, good for him. He's not a playmaker, neither offensively nor defensively. There have been PLENTY of players in the NBA who scored 20+ points and weren't an All-Star. Saying Klay deserves it just because he's averaging 20 is stupid.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Less than an hour til this epic Nets vs Knicks game starts. Gonna be awesome


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Klay is a better _shooter_ than both of them. That's it.
> 
> Conley is probably the best defensive PG in the NBA, and Lawson is one of the most dynamic offensive players. All Thompson does is score. Klay has done nothing to deserve to be an All Star. He shoots well, good for him. He's not a playmaker, neither offensively nor defensively. There have been PLENTY of players in the NBA who scored 20+ points and weren't an All-Star. Saying Klay deserves it just because he's averaging 20 is stupid.


*SCORER.*

The way Klay gets to the rim an finishes is amazing, he definitely feels more confident doing it this year than last years and it has showed immensely. He is a good defensive player as well so I don't know where you're getting your made up shit from.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

"This is easily the best Knick performance on the season."
"That's cause they're playing the Nets."

Chuck :burieding the Nets :ti


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Klay doesn't belong, just Curry.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Deron Williams on the bench, He's been a huge disappointment for the Nets . Season is done, biggest waste of an owner like Prok, terrible management and staff . 

Nets are doomed barring a very unlikely KD Signing in 2016


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Prokohorov isn't a waste of an owner. I'd love to have an owner that's willing to pay whatever it takes to field a winning team.

Billy King is who's awful. The Nets have pretty much no picks until 2019. Traded them all for overpaid, out of their prime vets.

Also let's not forget that prior to the Pierce/KG trade, Billy King traded the draft picks that would become Enes Kanter & Damian Lillard, as well as Derrick Favors for Gerald Wallace & Deron Williams


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

The Brooklyn Nets are fucking terrible. This team doesn't give a shit whatsoever. They've given up. 

Garnett and Pierce should ask to be released and sign back with Boston. Haha


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Garnett puts his hands up implying he aint doing shit.. But he decides to walk up to him in the process.....


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



Freeloader said:


> The Brooklyn Nets are fucking terrible. This team doesn't give a shit whatsoever. They've given up.
> 
> *Love how Kg just threw his hands up and provoked the Knicks by walking into them anyhow*.


He always does that lol.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

NOTO CLAUS said:


> Prokohorov isn't a waste of an owner. I'd love to have an owner that's willing to pay whatever it takes to field a winning team.
> 
> Billy King is who's awful. The Nets have pretty much no picks until 2019. Traded them all for overpaid, out of their prime vets.
> 
> Also let's not forget that prior to the Pierce/KG trade, Billy King traded the draft picks that would become Enes Kanter & Damian Lillard, as well as Derrick Favors for Gerald Wallace & Deron Williams


This is what I meant, it's a waste to have Prok as an owner willing to do anything with terrible management. 

And with today's loss nets are only 2.5 games out of the division lead lmaoo

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Well that was a crappy game. This will probably be a crappy game at the start which will get interesting late if Miami is in the low energy playing down to competition mode or a crappy game throughout if Miami puts their heart in this game.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

The good news - We beat a d league team, but a win is a win.

The bad news - Woodson most likely bought himself the rest of the season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

J.R Smith shot 50% tonight btw

The trend continues...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



NOTO CLAUS said:


> J.R Smith shot 50% tonight btw
> 
> The trend continues...


even better stat - 3/*6*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> "This is easily the best Knick performance on the season."
> "That's cause they're playing the Nets."
> 
> Chuck :burieding the Nets :ti


Leggo Bulls, Beat the Heat


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Mah bulls whuppin the heat right now :ti


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Expected this result. Heat playing with low energy again. The same that cost them the game against Detroit. Guess they don't mind Indiana having home court advantage.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

^

They better.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



Canadian said:


> *SCORER.*
> 
> The way Klay gets to the rim an finishes is amazing, he definitely feels more confident doing it this year than last years and it has showed immensely. He is a good defensive player as well so I don't know where you're getting your made up shit from.


Can you please form an unbiased opinion for once in your life?


10/18: 26 points DeRozan
6/11: 21 points Marcus Thorton
2/5: 7 points Thabo Sefo
2/16: 4 points Monta
6/12: 16 points Eric Gordon
8/9: 23 points Wesley Matthews


Those are the stats from opposing shooting guards in the last six games. Sefo doesn't try to score at all and Monta had an off night, aside from that he has been getting raped by a bunch of inefficient scorers and Matthews. :kobe


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



CHIcagoMade said:


> ^
> 
> They better.


I agree. They need every advantage against that Pacers team.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



Stall_19 said:


> I agree. They need every advantage against that Pacers team.


I can't see Miami beating the Pacers either way, but if they (Miami) get home court they can at least avoid getting whooped in 5.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Disagree. Heat need to rest their players now for the playoffs.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Disagree. Heat need to rest their players now for the playoffs.


:lmao Ain't it a few months early for that


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Umm... no :kobe Spurs do that with Duncan every year. It's a viable staregy for older and high mileage players.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

I find it funny that you used a Kobe smiley in a post about resting due to high mileage. :kobe3


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Timmy's like 38, and he's had a bit of injury issues. 

Depending on the score at the end of the third, James may not even play the 4th. Same with Bosh, I guess. Is Wade even playing? I'm hardly paying attention.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

And the heat have played an entire extra half season from playoffs and olympics since the Big 3 formed :kobe


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Heat-Pacers should just play each other for the rest of the season and whoever wins more games, goes to the finals


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Lebron getting that heel heat trying to run the clock down. Then misses the shot :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> Timmy's like 38, and he's had a bit of injury issues.
> 
> Depending on the score at the end of the third, James may not even play the 4th. Same with Bosh, I guess. Is Wade even playing? I'm hardly paying attention.


I just checked Google. Dwayne Wade is out with an illness so he ain't playing tonight


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Bulls win 

I'll admit that I thought the Heat was going to dominate the Bulls but the Bulls did a good job making good shots, playing solid defense, getting second chances, and executing very well. I'm happy. 

Hopefully the Bulls could keep this up.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> And the heat have played an entire extra half season from playoffs and olympics since the Big 3 formed :kobe


Wade didn't play in the olympics.


Lakers players also went through the same thing during their last run and didn't need to resort to resting players. :kobe


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



StraightEdgeSanta said:


> Bulls win
> 
> I'll admit that I thought the Heat was going to dominate the Bulls but the Bulls did a good job making good shots, playing solid defense, getting second chances, and executing very well. I'm happy.
> 
> Hopefully the Bulls could keep this up.


Lol don't get your hopes up, cause we're not. We'll be staying around the .500 like we did last season and get the 4th seed cause the East is so shit.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



JINGLE LUCKS said:


> Can you please form an unbiased opinion for once in your life?
> 
> 
> 10/18: 26 points DeRozan
> ...


Um.. DeRozan isn't in the West.. so? an Thornton has been trash for majority of the season? He's losing it. Thabo isn't anywhere near as good as Klay lmfao stop. Monta is great, Klay is better defensively and has more upside but nothing against Monta he's great. Gordon is good too, injuries have hurt him a lot unfortunately. Matthews has been fantastic this season, nothing against him either. 

I hate DeRozan though, I just wish the Raptors would scrap their entire team and start from scratch. Only players I really like are Buicks and Johnson on that team.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Ok so if you're the GM of the Nets - what do you do after this awful start and complete burial by a terrible Knicks team? could they actually get _worse_ after that? How is Kidd still there?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



Canadian said:


> Um.. DeRozan isn't in the West.. so? an Thornton has been trash for majority of the season? He's losing it. Thabo isn't anywhere near as good as Klay lmfao stop. Monta is great, Klay is better defensively and has more upside but nothing against Monta he's great. Gordon is good too, injuries have hurt him a lot unfortunately. Matthews has been fantastic this season, nothing against him either.
> 
> I hate DeRozan though, I just wish the Raptors would scrap their entire team and start from scratch. Only players I really like are Buicks and Johnson on that team.


???


You called Klay Thompson a great defender and I was showing you how opposing shooting guards have done against the Warriors in the last 6 games. I wasn't comparing the players, just showing you that Klay is not a good defender. :kobe




edit: also, ACCORDING TO SOURCES MIND YOU, the Heat might be looking for backcourt help. :ti Why the fuck did they let go of Mike Miller when the guy was literally great whenever he was able to play and provided great support of the bench?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Ok so if you're the GM of the Nets - what do you do after this awful start and complete burial by a terrible Knicks team? could they actually get _worse_ after that? How is Kidd still there?


Nothing really they could do beside get healthy and hope the east continues to struggle. 

Lopez is the only player on the nets teams would even want, and I don't see why Nets would get rid of their best player who's still young.

What ownership could do on the other hand is fire the GM and hire Hollins as coach


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Unless they radically change the rules in the NBA to allow two balls on the court at the same time, bringing in Melo to pair with Kobe would be the stupidest possible move the Lakers could make. It would be a disaster of EPIC proportions.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

it's no different than AI and Melo. We won't win a championship, but we will likely be far better than we are now. 



He's not coming anyways. Just look at our coach.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

According to Rondo's high school coach (Who also coached Carmelo), Melo has been recruiting Rondo to get him to come to the Knicks.

:drake1


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



JINGLE LUCKS said:


> ???
> 
> 
> You called Klay Thompson a great defender and I was showing you how opposing shooting guards have done against the Warriors in the last 6 games. I wasn't comparing the players, just showing you that Klay is not a good defender. :kobe
> ...


That has to be one of the dumbest points ever made.

Just because a player managed to score a certain number of points does not mean the opposing player at the same position is a crappy defender. DeMar overall has been on a hot streak lately. Thornton literally was hitting everything if you just watched the game, it had nothing to do with poor defense, he even completely chucked one and it just dropped, talk about heat check. Matthews has been a key factor in the Blazer's 3-pt shooting, let's totally forget that this is currently the best seeded team in the west, my god.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



Freeloader said:


> Ok so if you're the GM of the Nets - what do you do after this awful start and complete burial by a terrible Knicks team? could they actually get _worse_ after that? How is Kidd still there?


Ship Pierce back to Boston ( 8*D ) and let Deron Williams GO FUCKING HAM


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



Canadian said:


> That has to be one of the dumbest points ever made.
> 
> Just because a player managed to score a certain number of points does not mean the opposing player at the same position is a crappy defender. DeMar overall has been on a hot streak lately. Thornton literally was hitting everything if you just watched the game, it had nothing to do with poor defense, he even completely chucked one and it just dropped, talk about heat check. Matthews has been a key factor in the Blazer's 3-pt shooting, let's totally forget that this is currently the best seeded team in the west, my god.


Like I said in the previous post, all of those players shot better percentages than what they normally shoot as well as more points for the most part. That isn't just some major coincidence in every game. :kobe


Tell me what Klay does well on defense if you doesn't stop opposing players from scoring? He doesn't get a lot of steals or blocks, he's not a very good rebounder and I know he's not some prolific help defender.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



JINGLE LUCKS said:


> Like I said in the previous post, all of those players shot better percentages than what they normally shoot as well as more points for the most part. That isn't just some major coincidence in every game. :kobe
> 
> 
> Tell me what Klay does well on defense if you doesn't stop opposing players from scoring? He doesn't get a lot of steals or blocks, he's not a very good rebounder and I know he's not some prolific help defender.


Your point is dumb for many reasons:

1) Players can have bad nights and good nights, defensive presence isn't always a matter. Thornton was draining ridiculous shots all night, doesn't matter who was defending him, he was just having one of those nights. Like you said, Monta had an off night, he only scored 4 points against Klay, surely Monta should be faster and more experienced, 4 pts only against Klay? Sounds ridiculous doesn't it? It friggen happens.

2) Wow you took 6 games. I swear you guys are always on here saying stats don't accumulate for defensive effort. Have you watched Klay play? He hustles back and always stays on his man. The guy works hard on D. He's not DPOY candidate or anything but he tries and that's a lot better than a lot of the other guys in the sport.

3) A team plays back-to-back games against KD and Lebron, they both go off, oh fucking shit, the opposing SF must suck because they can't stop KD or Lebron.

Like use some logic.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

I think Klay is a solid defender. He's no Tony Allen but he's no James Harden either.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152073550875419

:kobe10


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



> Kevin Anderson ‏@CSNKevin 5m
> 
> @HPbasketball Does anyone in LA even know what sleet or snow looks like?


That part must have been confusing for them.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Tonight is the night that Korver ties the record for most consecutive games with a 3.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

13/7/2013 :kobe7


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152073550875419
> 
> :kobe10


That was so stupid and over the top.

But I can't wait to see him come back.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



Canadian said:


> Your point is dumb for many reasons:
> 
> 1) Players can have bad nights and good nights, defensive presence isn't always a matter. Thornton was draining ridiculous shots all night, doesn't matter who was defending him, he was just having one of those nights. Like you said, Monta had an off night, he only scored 4 points against Klay, surely Monta should be faster and more experienced, 4 pts only against Klay? Sounds ridiculous doesn't it? It friggen happens.
> 
> ...


4 guys going off on him isn't a coincidence. Monta having a really bad night when he's been normally pretty consistent this year regardless of opponent is.

Trying doesn't make anyone a good defender. Yes I took six games, should I have taken every game of the season? Iggy went down recently, before that Klay was guarding normally the third best perimeter play on the opposing offense. Doesn't really sound like a huge load for him. :kobe

He wasn't playing against KD or Lebron nor were any of the guys I listed all stars. :kobe




Enough of your shit thought. THE BLACK MAMBA HAS SET HIS MARK. :mark:


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Excited to see Kobe coming back. Will definitely be tuning in.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Knicks are destroying Orlando by 40 right now.

J.R. Smith shot over 50% tonight btw.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

VUC and TOBIAS plz save us


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

You're killin' me, Warriors. fpalm


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

History making night for Korver.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



JINGLE LUCKS said:


> 4 guys going off on him isn't a coincidence. Monta having a really bad night when he's been normally pretty consistent this year regardless of opponent is.
> 
> Trying doesn't make anyone a good defender. Yes I took six games, should I have taken every game of the season? Iggy went down recently, before that Klay was guarding normally the third best perimeter play on the opposing offense. Doesn't really sound like a huge load for him. :kobe
> 
> ...


Stop talking out of your ass. Even Noto just said he is a decent defender which is all I said as well. He's not amazing but he's no slouch. Watch a game maybe or shut up. DeRozan has been going off against like every team so you can't blame Klay's defence for that. Monta having a bad game is equivalent to Thornton having a good game, it was just one of those days.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

:lmao Canadian's got his jimmie's rustled.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

He sure does, though Klay is like the 3rd best defensive starter GSW has :side:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Kobe gets his own return promo :banderas


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



Canadian said:


> *SCORER.*
> 
> The way Klay gets to the rim an finishes is amazing, he definitely feels more confident doing it this year than last years and it has showed immensely. *He is a good defensive player as well* so I don't know where you're getting your made up shit from.





Canadian said:


> Stop talking out of your ass. Even Noto just said he is a decent defender which is all I said as well. He's not amazing but he's no slouch. Watch a game maybe or shut up. DeRozan has been going off against like every team so you can't blame Klay's defence for that. Monta having a bad game is equivalent to Thornton having a good game, it was just one of those days.



:ti


I've watched the Warriors. Klay covers the third best perimeter player on the warriors when Iggy is healthy. There's a reason for that. Klay doesn't cover anyone well. He doesn't stop them for scoring, he doesn't pester them when they have the ball, he doesn't force turnovers, he doesn't do anything that makes him stand out on defense. It's cool if he tries really hard and runs the floor, but defense is more than that and I'm not going to sit here while you call Klay a good defender when he has no actual skills of one. Nor will I sit here while you make a laughable case for him as an all star. :kobe


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Cousins gotten to :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Let's not act like Klay is James Harden level on defense. He's not elite or anything like that, not even close to it. But he's not a defensive liability either. So what if he doesn't cover the best perimeter player on the opposing team. How many players in the league would when they're paired with Iggy? It's a pretty common tactic for a coach to have his best perimeter defender guard the opposing team's best perimeter player.

He's a solid defender. He's not a game-changer defensively but he's respectable. That's what he is.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

When did I imply anything that you just said? He said he's good and I said he's not. I just said he's average which is basically what you're saying. He runs back and tries to stay in front of his guy, COOL, that isn't anything significant. Obviously he does more than just that over a course of the game, but he's nothing better than average and he's not GOOD like Canadian said he was.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

But Canadian just agreed me with when I initially said he was an average defender 


Anyway moving on from that stupid argument, hats off to Michael Beasley. I was highly critical of him in the offseason (Which was well-deserved considering how awful he's been over the past few seasons), but Beasley has been amazing for the Heat off the bench. He's scoring well and at an efficient rate and he's been solid defensively and rebounding. Still too early to jump to conclusions but Beasley might be another Blatche. A guy who after being labelled as a selfish player and a headcase, goes to a playoff team with one last chance to redeem himself and his career and makes the most of it. I hope he continues to play well.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> Kobe gets his own return promo :banderas


How did that work out for Blankman? I mean Rose?


I hate comeback promos..Just let ppl comeback and play...Chances are, the promo and hype may be the only bright spot, so dont risk overhype


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

http://www.nba.com/mvp-ladder/?cid=nba_12_facebook_L

George should be at 2, but rest of list is about right


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Truth be told, LeBron should still be #1. He's averaging 26/6/6 on close to 60% shooting on arguably the best team in the league.

But like I said earlier in the season, I'm not expecting him to win MVP due to voter fatigue. One of George/CP3/Durant will win it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



Adrien Mercier said:


> http://www.nba.com/mvp-ladder/?cid=nba_12_facebook_L
> 
> George should be at 2, but rest of list is about right


Mmmmmm....Still have a hard time seeing LeBron not get the MVP considering circumstances they've give it to him in the past..That being said, getting the #1 seed over Miami and not being hated(yet) can work wonders for Paul George, so he certainly can do it...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



HeatWave said:


> Mmmmmm....Still have a hard time seeing LeBron not get the MVP considering circumstances they've give it to him in the past..That being said, getting the #1 seed over Miami and not being hated(yet) can work wonders for Paul George, so he certainly can do it...


LeBron will be more and more in contention for another MVP as the season goes on


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

IDK why but I can't stand Nick Young. I think it has to do with that fucking smile he always has on his face and that shitty haircut. Maybe it's because whenever he makes one shot he feels the urge to follow up with a bunch of stupid shots.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Lol I find Nick Young awesome


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> IDK why but I can't stand Nick Young. I think it has to do with that fucking smile he always has on his face and that shitty haircut. Maybe it's because whenever he makes one shot he feels the urge to follow up with a bunch of stupid shots.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

:kobe2 kings


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Kobe going for 50/12 Sunday


:banderas


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



Adrien Mercier said:


>


Heads-up play by Westbrook.

If the defender puts both hands on the ballhandler, it's an automatic foul. Ref dropped the ball by not calling it.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



RetepAdam. said:


> Heads-up play by Westbrook.
> 
> If the defender puts both hands on the ballhandler, it's an automatic foul. Ref dropped the ball by not calling it.


Yeah well he made up for it by stopping in the middle of the court while they're on the defensive end, not giving a shit playing spectacular defense


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Damn NBA not having the Pacers/Spurs game on tv. Have to watch a stream because there is no way I'm missing this game.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Potential finals match right here.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Good game so far. Ginobili has 3 big shots off of offensive rebounds. Can't allow that.

Pacers 12-2 run to start the 3rd. Up 14. Don't blow it like Portlandia


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

annnnnnnnnnnnnd Deng is out with an injury.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't wanna get ahead of myself, but god damn. Pacers haven't won in San An since 2002. Keep it up, dudes. 78-62.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

LeBron wit 21-14-8..

and 7 turnovers...yooo...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Paul George is the fucking dude. Them fucking 3s.

End of the 3rd. Pacers 87, Spurs 65.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

And the Pacers are going to blowout the Spurs in San Antonio. Extremely impressive this game.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

So ironic that the two teams that were supposed to play on Wednesday night... Are getting blown out at home against the two teams that people project to be in the eastern conference finals.... Heh, out of rhythm perhaps?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

It's not surprising that the Wolves without Love are getting blown out by Miami.

But I definitely didn't see the Pacers blowing out the Spurs in San Antonio coming. Very impressive victory for Indiana.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ugh. A 15-0 Spurs run in garbage time will make this game look like it wasn't a blowout. Annoying.

Everyone remember that it was 106-80 when the Pacers starters came out. REMEMBER.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Bynum has been incredible :mark: I shudder to think of the team's record without him.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Bulls was just abysmal


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



Adrien Mercier said:


> Bulls was just abysmal


Where was the intensity and great teamwork from the Miami game???


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



Dragonballfan said:


> Where was the intensity and great teamwork from the Miami game???


I don't know man, we always seem to bring it against the top teams and then just look flat out abysmal the next game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL.

Hitting the game winner in Portland :mark:


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Monte has been playing great so far in Dallas.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Dat ELLIS!!!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

God damn ESPN ruining Kobes return for me by mentioning that he is likely done in about 2 and half years time. :batista3


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Bargs starting at center with Martin out... that defense.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Knicks absolutely pummelled


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Holy shit are the Knicks bad. Two of their starters had 0 points. :lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

the knicks arent that bad the celtics are just that good.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Mamba is back tonight.

:kobe2 :kobe 3 :kobe7


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

While everyone is gong to watch Kobe return on an average team playing a bad team I'm going to watch a real spectacle. Pacers vs Thunder!

Edit: Actually you can do both since Lakers/Raptors starts after the Pacers/Thunder game ends.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Rudy Gay about to get shipped to the Kings man...smh


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Wonder what they'll get for him. UJIRI AT IT AGAIN.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

GOAT GOAT GOAT GOAT GOAT GOAT


I love this guy. He can actually fix the fucking Raptors and make them into the title contender that poor little JIM believes that they can never become. :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

fpalm @ Sacramento

Please just let Toronto get some expiring deals, and not actual valuable assets (Isaiah/picks/etc).


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pacers - Thunder tonight. PG best have another beast night. Hate them Thunders.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

You know this might be a legitimate question this season but Paul George or Kevin Durant? Durant is better offensively but George is an outstanding defender.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

So its a done deal. Woj says Raps may be getting back Vasquez, Chuck Hayes and Patrick Patterson


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

*Broncos kicked so much ass today. *


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Fuck this trade.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Those Kings making lultastic trades


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Broncos kicked so much ass today. *


who did they play?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Broncos kicked so much ass today. *


You're looking for the college basketball thread :side:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

ecstatic about the deal. I couldn't stand rudy to the point that I would've been ok with him being traded for a pack of peanuts. this is much better. vasquez should be a good fit on this team.

the poisonous contract is off the shelves. we can officially tank properly.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



> In addition to Gay, Quincy Acy and Aaron Gray are also headed to Sacramento. In return, the Toronto Raptors will receive John Salmons, Greivis Vasquez, Patrick Patterson and Chuck Hayes.



Raptors going into full tank mode.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

What does a contract have to do with tanking?

The Raptors are still not bad enough to get a good pick and they play too hard all the time anyway. They got 0 assets and 0 picks. This trade is a failure.

They probably would have been worse with Rudy anyway.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

has nothing to do with it. i'm just glad it's off the shelves which will allow for flexibility in the future when the others expire. they can easily tank.. there's nothing that different between last year's team pre-rudy and this year's. 

it's very early in the season btw. I fully expect the team to go into tank mode now. they've got nothing to lose and it beats a first round playoff exit which would've probably been the case had rudy stayed.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Cap space is useless to the Raptors. All they can use it for is to overpay other guys to come to Toronto. 

They NEEDED young upside guys or picks. Hell even 1 pick. All they got was role players and a shitty player (Salmons). The best basketball they've played this year is probably with Ross in over gay and we'll see that a lot more. They will probably be better lulz.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Why the hell did they trade Gay, exactly?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> Why the hell did they trade Gay, exactly?


Cuz he wuz hitin on da GM aghaggahgahahaga


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> Why the hell did they trade Gay, exactly?


he was poison.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



JM said:


> Cap space is useless to the Raptors. All they can use it for is to overpay other guys to come to Toronto.
> 
> They NEEDED young upside guys or picks. Hell even 1 pick. All they got was role players and a shitty player (Salmons). The best basketball they've played this year is probably with Ross in over gay and we'll see that a lot more. They will probably be better lulz.


would derrick williams or an undersized pg with a score-first mentality in thomas have made that much of a difference? look at it as a win win. if they're better with ross then let them grow with him. that ups his trade value. if not, one word: tank.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

They aren't going to be bad enough.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> Why the hell did they trade Gay, exactly?






Not really sure what SAC is doing, shortening the bench?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

*The good news is the Raptors are getting two Kentucky Wildcats. *


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Thunder hammering the Pacers.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This game is ugly. Paul George doing his part to get them back in it. This was a tough ass road schedule. Good wins vs. Clippers, Jazz, and Spurs. Close loss to Blazers and now this schlacking to Thunder.

I wish Westbrick would wear a mask. He's so damn ugly.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

I'm assuming that the Kings will be making another move because this is puzzling.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*










DAH GOAT IS BACK​


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Kobe with his own entrance music :kobe3


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



Laserblast said:


> Kobe with his own entrance music :kobe3


Return promo and entrance music is clearly what's best for business :HHH2


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

:stern is clearly no :vince5 Should have had Kobe return Christmas against Miami with the title on the line. :cena2 Dem rating to be had!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Stall_19 plz refrain from trying to be funny.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



JM said:


> Stall_19 plz refrain from trying to be funny.


:lmao

as expected, took a little while for kobe to get comfortable but he's coming into his own slowly but surely. real painful to watch all of these turnovers by LA, come on now.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



JM said:


> Stall_19 plz refrain from trying to be funny.












Not much to say about Kobe. Can't really say anything about how he was moving yet. He seemed fine but he didn't do anything or attempt anything really athletic.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



JM said:


> They aren't going to be bad enough.


I dont think Toronto is done moving guys..


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Speaking of bad enough, the Knicks should just pack it in for this season and begin the tanking game. This is definitely the season where you don't want to be the 6th-8th seed. I just don't see that bright a future for the team as currently constructed.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

The Knicks can't tank the season. They have no draft pick. They'd essentially be tanking for the Nuggets.

Same with the Nets. They can't tank either. They have no draft pick. They'd just be tanking for the Hawks.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

I see. Well sucks for those teams. Mediocre team, few young players, few assets, no draft picks. Welcome to basketball purgatory.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Crowd wants kobe in the game, even if the team loses.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Lakers going to lose. Kobe 2-8 and 8 turnovers. A wee bit rusty.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

hes not rusty he just sucks


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

VINTAGE STARZ


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Kobe gave D'Antoni the death stare and got Henry taken out of the game during crunch time?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



JM said:


> Cap space is useless to the Raptors. All they can use it for is to overpay other guys to come to Toronto.
> 
> *They NEEDED young upside guys or picks. Hell even 1 pick.* All they got was role players and a shitty player (Salmons). The best basketball they've played this year is probably with Ross in over gay and we'll see that a lot more. They will probably be better lulz.


No one is gonna give up a first rounder, especially the Kings who know they'll have a high draft pick, for Gay, the way he's playing and since he's most likely gonna exercise that 19 mil PO. Maybe they could've got a 2nd rounder or two, but maybe Sac just said flat out no picks.



Champ said:


> has nothing to do with it. i'm just glad it's off the shelves *which will allow for flexibility in the future when the others expire.* they can easily tank.. there's nothing that different between last year's team pre-rudy and this year's.
> 
> it's very early in the season btw. I fully expect the team to go into tank mode now. they've got nothing to lose and it beats a first round playoff exit which would've probably been the case had rudy stayed.


He would've expired the same time as guys like Johnson, Fields and Hansbrough. This is strictly a financial move for next season imo since Salmons 7 mil isn't guaranteed and like I said Gay is gonna exercise that option.



HeatWave said:


> I dont think Toronto is done moving guys..


Who's gonna want to take Derozan's contract tho?

Since they got Vasquez, I could see them trying to package Lowry/Novak to get from under Novak's years


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Kobe 2-9? Mid season form. :bosh2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

DAT RETURN HYPE.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Just saw Ray McCallum was recalled from the D'Z NUTS LEAGUE after having a near triple doub. Of course more so because Vasquez was sent in the GHEY trade, but I think he'll finally get a chance to get on the court now. Gotta keep an eye out for that.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



Joel Anthony said:


> Just saw Ray McCallum was recalled from the D'Z NUTS LEAGUE after having a near triple doub. Of course more so because Vasquez was sent in the GHEY trade, but I think he'll finally get a chance to get on the court now. Gotta keep an eye out for that.


I'm a big Ray McCallum fan. Watched plenty Detroit Titans games over the past couple years just to see the kid play. Stylistically, he should fit right in as an NBA point guard.

Also, are there seriously people out there who don't see the Rudy Gay trade as an overwhelming win for the Raptors?

Not saying the Kings necessarily _lost_ on their end of the trade, but Masai unloaded Gay's albatross of a contract and got useful players in return? Simply incredible.

I wonder if he felt guilty at pawning Gay off on his former assistant GM, Pete D'Alessandro.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

:kobe8

Lol give it a few games guys


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



RetepAdam. said:


> Also, are there seriously people out there who don't see the Rudy Gay trade as an overwhelming win for the Raptors?


The Kings overwhelmingly win the trade, because it's 2013, and they now have a front court full of GAY COUSINS.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



Joel Anthony said:


> The Kings overwhelmingly win the trade, because it's 2013, and they now have a front court full of GAY COUSINS.


I wish I hadn't just repped you, so I could get you again for that.

I remember when the Grizz drafted Kevin Love, apparently sparking the Gay-Love Era, only to turn around and trade him to Minnesota for O.J. Mayo.

The Gay-Mayo Era just turned out to be a sticky situation.

In other news...



> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 7m
> 
> Delaware's Kendall Marshall - 31 points, 10 assists, 9 rebounds in D-League debut - on way to Memphis for guard workout too, sources tell Y!


Do your thing, KButter.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

The Suns actually could've used Kendall Marshall as a bench fill-in with all the injuries to Bledsoe and Dragic. He showed some potential as a passer when the Suns were in full TANK MODE~! last season.

Still a terrible #12 pick though. :ziggler1


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*










Can't be, like V-C.! :kobe


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Won't stop Nick from trying!!!


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



abrown0718 said:


> Who's gonna want to take Derozan's contract tho?
> 
> Since they got Vasquez, I could see them trying to package Lowry/Novak to get from under Novak's years


yeah, lowry should definitely be involved. why do people always bring up demar's contract though? is 9.5 mil really too much for a proven 20 ppg scorer that can also play good defense? the guy hasn't even scratched the surface yet. his contract is fine.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*

Jordan Crawford named Player of the Week.

Bow down to the new FUTURE bitches.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Definitely deserved. I just hope he continues to play great once rondo returns. Moving back to the 2 might be a bad move for him. (I never thought I'd say that)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Once Rondo gets back Jordan will probably come off the bench as the 6th man. He'll prob play both positions off the bench.

You gotta keep Rondo & Bradley together in the starting lineup. Their chemistry is great together and they're a hell of a duo defensively.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

https://vine.co/v/hUMJIvnjvOx

Anyone remember when Artest did the same vs Detroit except when he turned around he raised both of his arms in the arm while walking down the court before the ball even started to come down? I've been looking for video of that for years..smh


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

RUDY GAY TRADED TO SACRAMENTO


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



HeatWave said:


> https://vine.co/v/hUMJIvnjvOx


That's pretty badass.

Didn't Arenas do that too on a game winning three?

edit


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Kobe looked rusty as hell last night. Still, dat return! :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Derozan SHOULD NOT be traded. abrown0718 should plz go.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Nuggets are gonna have a tough time with Washington tonight, I think.

This has been a very, very odd season so far.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



The Stocking Filler said:


> That's pretty badass.
> 
> Didn't Arenas do that too on a game winning three?
> 
> edit


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

According to SOURCES, the Thunder are exploring trading Jeremy Lamb for a more experienced and consistent player to come off the bench.

Anyone left still trying to defend the Harden trade?

Edit: I'm not really sure if I believe this. Lamb has played fine. He's scoring 9 PPG on efficient shooting numbers in less than 20 MPG. And it's not like he's the 6th man of the team, that belongs to Reggie Jackson.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

He's probably better defensively than Harden. :draper2


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

God damn Blake was HEATED in the post game interview, dont really blame seeing as how poorly the night was handle.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



NOTO CLAUS said:


> *According to SOURCES*, the Thunder are exploring trading Jeremy Lamb for a more experienced and consistent player to come off the bench.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Thunder should go after DRAGON.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

arent the heat looking for another guard.

lamb to the heat


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



StarzNBarz said:


> arent the heat looking for another guard.
> 
> lamb to the heat


So who does the Heat give OKC? Heat doesnt have anything I would think OKC would want


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Myst said:


> Kobe looked rusty as hell last night. Still, dat return! :mark:


Even gave himself an F for his peformance, Black Mamba humbled. :kobe4


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



HeatWave said:


> So who does the Heat give OKC? Heat doesnt have anything I would think OKC would want


james jones


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

lol James Jones.

Only StarzNBarz

#Starzerisms


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

kings whooping ass so far :durant. 


inb4 they play like crap for the rest of the game and lose on a last second shot.

edit: mavs on a 10-0 run :kobe2.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: NBA: CLIPPERS... WHERE THE DEFENSE AT?*



Le Père Noël said:


>


i can't stop laughing at that shit. he could have easily gone for a dunk but he opts to do that shit.

somehow though he was one of the bright spots in that game for LA.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Adrien Mercier said:


> RUDY GAY TRADED TO SACRAMENTO


BREAKING: lol


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

RAY'S IN THE GAME :mark:

Rudy Gay straight looking like TONY YAYO right now up in his box.

SUGA SHANE... :mark: MAKING HIS MARK


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

damn the raps waived the biggest heart throb in the nba.



Spoiler: handsome


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

fpalm Worst loss of the year in so many ways tonight, Warriors were behind all night long until the 4th, tied it up after raining a bunch of three-pointers thanks to Curry, Thompson and friends, 88-88, then fell right back behind and ended up losing by four points.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



StarzNBarz said:


> damn the raps waived the biggest heart throb in the nba.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: handsome


At least they still have LET'S RIDE BUYCKS.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

So SILVER is meeting with the competition committee to decide whether or not to scrap divisions. I'm all for it. Divisions are meaningless in the NBA.

I've been thinking about whether or not the playoff structure should be changed and I think this would be a fair compromise.

- Scrap divisions, but keep conferences.
- Keep 16 playoff teams
- The top 4 playoff seeds will go to the top two seeds in each conference
- The remaining 12 seeds are open to everyone else
- In the playoffs have the highest seed remaining always play the lowest seed remaining like in the NFL.

So using my idea, if the playoffs started today these would be the matchups:
(1) Indiana vs. (16) Charlotte
(2) Portland vs. (15) Detroit
(3) San Antonio vs. (14) LA Lakers
(4) Miami vs. (13) Memphis
(5) Oklahoma City vs. (12) Atlanta
(6) Houston vs. (11) Golden State
(7) LA Clippers vs. (10) Phoenix
(8) Denver vs. (9) Dallas

It really wouldn't change much as far as the title contenders go but hey it's my attempt at a compromise :stern

Personally I still believe the records will even out as more in-conference play happens later in the season but this hypothetical in the event that it doesn't and the NBA does something the structure in the future.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*








looking to move lowry and/or fields within the next week. who will he swindle next? stay tuned.


edit: gonna need this to crack the itunes top 100


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Kobe to give a c+ performance tonight


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

The Suns are Kobe's old customers, he's gonna destroy them. Unless Dragić destroys Lakers first.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Champ said:


> looking to move lowry and/or fields within the next week. who will he swindle next? stay tuned.
> 
> 
> edit: gonna need this to crack the itunes top 100


If he's able to move fields by himself :ti

He'd be smart to move Lowry with Novak since his contract is longer


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*










Pacers gon win tonight, then Miami beats them at home next week


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



StarzNBarz said:


> damn the raps waived the biggest heart throb in the nba.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: handsome


RealGM is saying the Bulls are most likely to sign him. :hmm:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Champ said:


> looking to move lowry and/or fields within the next week. who will he swindle next? stay tuned.
> 
> 
> edit: gonna need this to crack the itunes top 100


k fuck it I'm on board. Trade everyone.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



> Chicago Bulls ‏@chicagobulls 2m
> Joakim Noah (right thigh bruise) is out tonight vs. Bucks. #MILvsCHI


Rose
Butler
Deng
Noah
Boozer


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

TERENCE ROSS


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Boozer to carry the Bulls single-handedly to the playoffs, winning an MVP in the process.

:side:

Also :ti at everyone hyping Wade this year saying it was going to be different with a healthy D. Wade. Now they want to trade for a better back court. How much longer does he honestly have left in him? This has to be his last season surely.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Ouch, George Hill just air-balled a free throw. Don't usually see point guards doing that.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Miami is punting the season. He'd be playing in meaningful games. When he's playing he's playing pretty well. I wouldn't think that much of it yet.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



JOY~!volution said:


> Boozer to carry the Bulls single-handedly to the playoffs, winning an MVP in the process.
> 
> :side:
> 
> Also :ti at everyone hyping Wade this year saying it was going to be different with a healthy D. Wade. Now they want to trade for a better back court. How much longer does he honestly have left in him? This has to be his last season surely.


Who ever said that? The Heat let it be known that they'd be resting Wade A LOT during the early part of the season, and they have. All of his rest has been pretty typical stuff, aside from this past week.

I'd bet a hefty sum of money (if I had it) that this is not Wade's last season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Miami obviously doesn't care about getting homecourt this year. They've proven they can win in the playoffs with or without homecourt. They just want to be healthy. Wade hasn't been healthy for a playoff run since the 2010-11 season so it makes sense they're trying to preserve him and giving him so many off nights.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

This is Miami when they're engaged in the game. Haven't seen this effort from them very often this season. Come on Pacers! You should want this game more than Miami!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I often wonder how good the Pacers D would be if they could double team and just smack the ball handler's arms non stop without a whistle being blown.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Paul George struggling all game, needing something good to happen to get his rhythm. Enter Ray Allen. His eyes must have lit up like Roy Hibbert's has this entire game.

Very competitive game, much like I expect the inevitable Eastern Conference finals will be.

Edit: I had no idea that they can review goaltending.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LeClutch air balls a 3 LOL.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Stall_19 said:


> Edit: I had no idea that they can review goaltending.


Same. I was trying to think of 1 time that has ever happened before.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Sigh I love the Milwaukee bucks but this is just sad 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

D Will is back :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



RyanPelley said:


> LeClutch air balls a 3 LOL.


Still on this? Oooooweeeee...fun fun fun


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



RyanPelley said:


> Same. I was trying to think of 1 time that has ever happened before.


IIRC, the NBA said they were expanding replay a little bit before this season started, so maybe they were including goaltending in that?

And Bulls lost a close one to Milwaukee which sucks, but damn, the whole starting lineup is injured except Boozer. Fuck ya gonna do? :draper2


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



RyanPelley said:


> I often wonder how good the Pacers D would be if they could double team and just smack the ball handler's arms non stop without a whistle being blown.


Someone noticed? 

:clap


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't know how to feel on the bucks win a part of Me just wants them to tank the year 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

DRAGIC :mark:


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

man that reverse layup by meeks was brilliant


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*










Pump faked to get the clean look...


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

That Chuck Hayes free throw :ti

Oh, and SUNS.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Christmas Chrome said:


> IIRC, the NBA said they were expanding replay a little bit before this season started, so maybe they were including goaltending in that?
> 
> And Bulls lost a close one to Milwaukee which sucks, but damn, *the whole starting lineup is injured except Boozer.* Fuck ya gonna do? :draper2







He's injured too, just in his head...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Xile44 said:


> D Will is back :mark:
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


About dam time


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

In 10 games DRose never had a game shooting over 50%. It only took Kobe his second game to shoot better than 50%. :kobe9


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Granger back on friday. Just another bullet in the chamber...


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Fuckin Dragić, man, I told you he might destroy them.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

DRAGIC is the fuckin' MAN.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



HeatWave said:


> Pump faked to get the clean look...


Surprised he didn't use the step back.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



HeatWave said:


> Pump faked to get the clean look...


:lmao 

Looking forward the MAVS on ESPN tonight :mark:


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

I BELIEVE IN MASAIII lmaoo that video had me crying.

I hope he gets rid of Lowry and Fields soon. If we can get some decent stuff for DeRozan then I am absolutely all for it. I'd be happy with either Parker or Wiggins in the draft. Hell if anything even Marcus Smart is going to be great.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

So word is Jeff Van Gundy has been pulled from the ESPN Broadcast team tonight due to rumors going around of him taking an NBA job..I'm out the loop because I didnt know their was an opening :lmao


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Good. I hope he gets a job back in the league. His commentating is fucking terrible.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



HeatWave said:


> Granger back on friday. Just another bullet in the chamber...


Really looking forward to see him backk


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> Looking forward the MAVS on ESPN tonight :mark:


Me too. Should be a shootout. :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



HeatWave said:


> So word is Jeff Van Gundy has been pulled from the ESPN Broadcast team tonight due to rumors going around of him taking an NBA job..I'm out the loop because I didnt know their was an opening :lmao












SOON


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

I know they won't but they should just trade Melo.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Le Père Noël said:


> I know they won't but they should just trade Melo.


Let's just say they do, what team do you think would take him? :hmm:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Christmas Chrome said:


> RealGM is saying the Bulls are most likely to sign him. :hmm:


yeah looks like they will sign him. great move for the bulls he should start even when rose comes back.



Spoiler: HEART THROB


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Dragonballfan said:


> Let's just say they do, what team do you think would take him? :hmm:


Depends on a few things.

A) What would the Knicks be willing to accept in return? 2) Would Melo be willing to commit in any way to a contract extension with this new team? and D) Which teams wouldn't be worried about introducing his influence to their locker room?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



RetepAdam. said:


> Depends on a few things.
> 
> A) What would the Knicks be willing to accept in return? 2) Would Melo be willing to commit in any way to a contract extension with this new team? and *D) Which teams wouldn't be worried about introducing his influence to their locker room?*


Bulls really need to stay away from him then, We need a star who will play team ball with the rest of the team, Thibs will not be impressed by Melo... unk2


Then again he used to give the ball to Nate Robinson all the time last season :argh: :side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

chicago :banderas


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Milwaukee got it in the ass tonight, hard :banderas

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

STEPH!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

what a game


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

MAH ****** STEPH


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Steph Curry is too real.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

God damnit, Bulls. You had ONE job.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

STEPH!!!!!!!!! WARRIORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:

:curry


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Fuck. I guess if I had to lose to one person it'd be Steph. Great game.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Caught the last few minutes of that game. I know everyone's saying Monta's playing much smarter this year but... tough ending for him. Dirk should have had the ball in his hands for those last possessions. 

Apparently ROBBIE HUMMEL :mark: came up big tonight with some key threes. He's been looking pretty good in his last few showings. Keeping SHABAZZ on dat bench. Chase will be back soon though. 

Nate Wolters continues to impress.

KNICKS on that ONE GAME WIN STREAK... HOTTEST TEAM IN THE LEAGUE. :lmao

Portland/Houston tomorrow doe.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



RetepAdam. said:


> God damnit, Bulls. You had ONE job.


To tank? :kobe9 I think we are doing that quite well


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

According to Stein, UJIRI is currently trying to trade Kyle Lowry to the Knicks. We all know what happened the last two times Masai made a trade with the Knicks :side:

The first All-Star ballot returns are in. If voting ended today these would be the starters:

West: CP3, Kobe, Durant, Blake, Dwight
East: Kyrie, Wade, LeBron, Melo, George

LeBron is the leading vote-getter in the East, with George in 2nd.
Durant is the leading vote-getter in the West, with Kobe in 2nd.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

UJIRI is literally bullying knicks fans with the way he rapes their team. :lmao


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

lowry for felton and shump









and we might even get hardaway jr :ti


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Lmao how much ya wanna bet he's gonna send Lowry/Hayes


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Them west coast games man, always missing the endings to them 

Knicks, Nets and Warriors are interested in Lowry 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Xile44 said:


> Them west coast games man, always missing the endings to them
> 
> Knicks, Nets and Warriors are interested in Lowry
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Source?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Canadian said:


> Source?


Frank Isola who is a beat writer for New York Knicks 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

I don't see what Warriors would trade to get Lowry, or maybe that's because I don't want the Raptors to take trash. What would they do, Bazemore/Douglas for Lowry or something? Douglas/Kuzmic? I don't even know..

I'd rather Raps get Hardaway or Shumpert or something from the Knicks


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Adrien Mercier said:


> To tank? :kobe9 I think we are doing that quite well


Exactly, Bulls got tank swag:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

The Bulls should trade their starting 5 to the Knicks for their starting 5. What can get worse for both teams?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

The Raptors should wear their Camo jerseys for the rest of the season, just to reinforce the TANKING aspect of it all.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

According to Stein the hold up in the Raps-Knicks deal is that the Knicks don't want to give up a 1st round pick for Lowry and they also want to keep Hardaway & Shumpert.

So basically the Knicks want the Raptors to trade them Lowry straight up for Felton. The Raptors are willing to take on Felton but they want a 1st rounder in return or one of Hardaway/Shumpert.

It's a matter of which team bends first.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

probably the team that has always bended first.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Raptors aren't going to bend if they got other offers flying in, they kind of have the upper hand in this one.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

I fucking HATE this team sometimes

STOP DOING DEALS WITH UJIRI!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Yi Jianlian almost got voted into the All-Star game back in '09 :ti


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Gotta wonder if the Lakers attempt to trade for Lowry since Blake will be out for a while, Farmar is sidelined and lolnash.

But the Lakers don't really have any assets so I don't know how but they'd find a way.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Xile44 said:


> Frank Isola who is a beat writer for New York Knicks
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Just to let you know, Isola is usually full of shit. I highly doubt the dubs are involved. MAYBE the Nets are in, but it'll most likely be us bussin it open for Masai

TAKE ALL MY PICKS!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Raptors are in no hurry to trade Lowry.

Unfortunately, if Masai ends up dealing with the Knicks, this will probably end up being his worst trade with them by default.

I mean, don't get me wrong. He'll still fleece them. :lol He's just pretty much bled them dry already. They don't have anything else to give.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

according to woj it looks like it would be felton, metta and their 2018 first round pick.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

This latest Knicks rumor reminds me of the humorous story of the traveling salesman.

Let's say that the Raptors' front office is a farmer, and the Knicks' front office is a traveling salesman. Well, the farmer says "You can spend the night in my barn. But do me a favor, and don't stick your willy into any of the three holes in the wall." Well, in this case, the salesman's willy represents the Knicks' win-now mentality, you understand. Well, the Knicks' front office — like the salesman — can't help himself. Sticks his willy in the first hole, it feels good. Sticks his willy in the second hole, it feels even better. Sticks his willy in the third hole, and it hurts like hell and it won't let go!

Well, in the morning, the farmer comes out, and he explains: "Behind the first hole was my wife. Behind the second hole was my daughter. And behind the third hole was the milking machine that don't let go 'til it gets 50 gallons!"

Gentlemen, I propose that Masai Ujiri is like a milking machine, and unless we stop trading with him, he's going to rip our dicks right off!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Champ said:


> according to woj it looks like it would be felton, metta and their 2018 first round pick.


Uh.. I really don't like the sound of that for some reason


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

NOTO CLAUS said:


> According to Stein, UJIRI is currently trying to trade Kyle Lowry to the Knicks. We all know what happened the last two times Masai made a trade with the Knicks :side:
> 
> The first All-Star ballot returns are in. If voting ended today these would be the starters:
> 
> ...


Fuck yeah. My dude PG getting some love.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Canadian said:


> Uh.. I really don't like the sound of that for some reason


it's the pick that counts. it's going to be valuable down the line knowing they're likely going to be in rebuild mode without melo.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Champ said:


> according to woj it looks like it would be felton, metta and their 2018 first round pick.


:lmao MOAR PICKS!!


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

By the way they are trading their picks, it looks like the Knicks don't want to attend drafts for the next century.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

METTA. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

GOAT GOAT GOAT.


edit: didn't even realize I was doubling posting. :side:


surely JIM will understand the need to praise UJIRI in a separate post. :ujiri


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

I feel dumb for thinking that the Nets would be one of the elite teams in the East. I should have known the team didn't have it considering a very beat-up Bulls team eliminated them in the playoffs last year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Same. I wasn't sold on them being legitimate contenders because after the Lakers debacle last season I felt I had to see them play but I thought they would at least be solid team due to the talent on the roster and they would at least have a shot to be a potential contender and threat to Miami/Indy. But this is just embarrassing.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Read the third paragraph. :lmao

http://yhoo.it/JjDdvi


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol thanks for that Noto and Stall Nets now up by 15.

Hope I didn't just reverse jinx it 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Champ said:


> according to woj it looks like it would be felton, metta and their 2018 first round pick.


Still no where near bad enough.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Xile44 said:


> Lol thanks for that Noto and Stall Nets now up by 15.
> 
> Hope I didn't just reverse jinx it
> 
> ...


Lol.

Honestly I hope the Nets turn it around. For the Eastern conference's sake. They won't be on the same level as the Heat/Pacers but another solid team besides Atlanta is needed.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

NOTO CLAUS said:


> Lol.
> 
> Honestly I hope the Nets turn it around. For the Eastern conference's sake. They won't be on the same level as the Heat/Pacers but another solid team besides Atlanta is needed.


They look really good with a healthy Deron, they need him, they won't be as good as miami or Indiana but it looks like there finally getting it


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

From what I'm reading the Raptors are asking for two of Shumpert/Hardaway/future 1st

ASSETS.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

LMFAO. Yes!!! :lmao


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



JM said:


> From what I'm reading the Raptors are asking for two of Shumpert/Hardaway/future 1st
> 
> ASSETS.


I keep hearing different things..

I hear Felton + either Shump/Hard/Future 1st, or Shump + Hardaway, or Felton + Metta + Future 1st.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



JINGLE LUCKS said:


> GOAT GOAT GOAT.
> 
> 
> edit: didn't even realize I was doubling posting. :side:
> ...


Surely singing praises in a song would help:
*
♫ I believe in Masai, I believe he can touch the sky ♪

I think about him every night and day, he made Bargnani go away ♪

I believe he can soar, He sent Rudy Gay through that open door ♪

I believe in Masai ♫*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

lol @ the Ujiri love

The dude has done nothing. He traded away Bargnani and Gay, and has one first round pick 4 years from now to show for it. He's done nothing to build the team, just cut salary.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Rockets should give Dwight the ball more...He's looked decent so far


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

LA with that 31/25 game. Monster game.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Games like this make that Thomas/Aldridge swap on the '06 draft look really bad on the Bulls part.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Houston should tried Dwight on LaMarcus, because boy was Jones getting worked..Still a great back to back between both guys. Houston gotta get their defense situated because Houston cant lose games like this when Dwight puts up a game like this and Harden puts up 25. Baaaad sign


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

RUN THROUGH THE TAPE.. lmfao.. Inside the NBA as always, being the greatest sports show in the history of TV.

Anyway, most impressive part about LMA's performance tonight? Dude had TWO points in the first 20 minutes of the game. Sheesh.



OH. AND. JAMES. FUGGIN. ENNIS. :mark: Just watched Perth vs New Zealand and I cannot wait to see this kid get his chance to put on the BLACK AND RED.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> lol @ the Ujiri love
> 
> The dude has done nothing. He traded away Bargnani and Gay, and has one first round pick 4 years from now to show for it. He's done nothing to build the team, just cut salary.


Which is exactly what the Raptors needed in the worst way.

Did you not see the job he did in 2 1/2 years in Denver?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Thrilling uprising in the Warriors fan community to bench Lee or EVERYBODY LOVES DRAYMOND GREEN :hb


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

I was expecting Portland to come crashing back down to earth but they're still going strongh


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Well, it is still December. They do look like they're going to remain though at home, though.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Portland was a surprise for everyone but they are actually legit lol. The West is just crazy competitive.. and it's like all the trash is in the east.

Anyways, Gay making his debut with the Kings tonight, lol what do you guys expect from that


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



RetepAdam. said:


> Which is exactly what the Raptors needed in the worst way.
> 
> Did you not see the job he did in 2 1/2 years in Denver?


To be fair, hosing the Knicks isnt something to brag about or put on a resume...





Adrien Mercier said:


> I was expecting Portland to come crashing back down to earth but they're still going strong


There's always a team every year that the league doesnt take serious and they shock ppl...Goal for them is not to let this be a 1 year mirage..


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

At least it's not ALL bad...right?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Once we give up our 2018 and 2020 for an expiring Lowry (because fuck picks, amirite!?), that list will be a thing if beauty

2 DECADES OF COMPETENCE!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Canadian said:


> Portland was a surprise for everyone but they are actually legit lol. The West is just crazy competitive.. and it's like all the trash is in the east.
> 
> Anyways, Gay making his debut with the Kings tonight, lol what do you guys expect from that


Under 35%


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



> Kobe Bryant is playing point guard and will guard Russell Westbrook tonight vs Thunder, coach Mike D'Antoni says.


RIP Kobe's Achilles


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Thrilling uprising in the Warriors fan community to bench Lee or EVERYBODY LOVES DRAYMOND GREEN :hb


There's no way to get around it, David Lee has been kind of bad this year so far. Like... bad. His defense is and always has been and will be atrocious, so if he isn't scoring, his value drops precipitously. However, he can still rebound with the best of them... The Iguodala and O'Neal injuries have really hampered the defense, and Iguodala needs to be back as soon as possible to help save the D.

Just bought a Warriors four-pack of tickets, the last seats conventionally available for the Celtics on 1/10, as well as the Pacers on 1/20, the Heat on 2/12 and the Nets on 2/20.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

So Nets are gaining on Kyle Lowry and are presumably in the lead for him per Woj

He would add major speed to this team and another good bench piece, and gives Nets someone if Deron gets hurt, only problem would be the Nets giving up another rare future asset they actually have in Bojan Bogdanivic and maybe even Plumlee 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



HeatWave said:


> RIP Kobe's Achilles


Yeah this matchup is making me really nervous.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

If the Nets give up Plumlee... :allen1


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> RIP Kobe's Achilles


At least it ain't kyrie Irving haha

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Pringles on Gasol:


> "He'll get through it. The message is the same to everybody: Just play hard and we'll figure it out," D'Antoni said of Gasol. "If you don't play hard, it's hard to figure out because you don't know what works and what doesn't. I think everybody has the same message and we keep beating it in during practice. Every film session we show them what we want and hopefully they'll do it."
> 
> When asked if talking about being uncomfortable sometimes perpetuates that reality, D'Antoni said, "Absolutely. It's also a nice excuse to not play hard. That's a classic, 'Well I don't know what I'm supposed to do.'
> 
> "Well, you don't have trouble getting up to the pay stub line. They know what to do there to get the check. So, obviously you know what to do. They will."


Gotta love that LA drama


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Damn Knicks trading theirs souls away :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

TOBIAS RETURNS TONIGHT :mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

that fucker ruined my fantasy team

still in 1st though


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



DesolationRow said:


> There's no way to get around it, David Lee has been kind of bad this year so far. Like... bad. His defense is and always has been and will be atrocious, so if he isn't scoring, his value drops precipitously. However, he can still rebound with the best of them... The Iguodala and O'Neal injuries have really hampered the defense, and Iguodala needs to be back as soon as possible to help save the D.
> 
> Just bought a Warriors four-pack of tickets, the last seats conventionally available for the Celtics on 1/10, as well as the Pacers on 1/20, the Heat on 2/12 and the Nets on 2/20.


So jealous! 

I wanna see the Raps without Gay and with the new bench pieces tonight. Hopefully take an L.

Kobe's first game against a top contending team.. should be interesting, hate the guy but really feel bad for him with everyone talking so much shit about him.

Hope Kings win more games just so Raps can tank better.

Scared of us playing vs Rockets tonight, no Iguodala = defence struggles


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

dropped bradley beal, rondo, and chandler parsons in fantasy since 2 of those are out and one of them is really iffy in terms of his health. kept iggy though because he's just too good to give up.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> At least it ain't kyrie Irving haha
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Huh? Defending Westbrook's explosiveness will surely be more strenuous on Kobe than it would be to defend Kyrie's more finesse-based game.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Canadian said:


> So jealous!
> 
> I wanna see the Raps without Gay and with the new bench pieces tonight. Hopefully take an L.
> 
> ...


Ha, thanks... 

The perimeter defense is effectively gone without Iguodala. Dude can't get back fast enough.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

ROSS



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> lol @ the Ujiri love
> 
> The dude has done nothing. He traded away Bargnani and Gay, and has one first round pick 4 years from now to show for it. He's done nothing to build the team, just cut salary.


lol @ WrestlingFoundry


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

HAHAHAHAH the knicks suck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

BIG AL with da gamewinner


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



HeatWave said:


> At least it's not ALL bad...right?


this list fails to include the fact that the players that they did draft, that actually played really well pre-Melo(Chandler, Gallo and soon to be Shump), were all traded too for Melo. :ti


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Okc nice win

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

OLADIPO


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Dwight Howard with DAT 3 :banderas


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

RUDY has 24 points on 67% shooting in his Kings debut

Rudy trollin


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Weird that the most talked about teams on here lately are the Knicks, Raptors, and Kings.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

yea needs more celtics.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Lakers winless since Kobe return. :kobe9


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

:kobe5


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

I was losing out hope on the Lakers being a lottery team but now that Kobe's back I'm optimistic now. We may have a shot at Wiggins/Parker/Randle/Exum afterall.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Great win by the Bulls last night. Good game from Noah, Butler & big shot by Dunleavy.

Raptors tonight tho.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Adrien Mercier said:


> Lakers winless since Kobe return. :kobe9


18 turnovers in his first 3 games back...

Given Felton's success under D'Antoni, they should probably monitor his hammy and talk with NY about acquiring him..


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Kobe is done.






















































:kobe10


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Kobe will never be done simply because he has a great skill set, Post moves,footwork, jumpshot.

But Wade on the other hand....


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Do you guys think OKC can beat Portland in the playoffs?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



TexasTornado said:


> Do you guys think OKC can beat Portland in the playoffs?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm going to say they can take them in 5 games. I'm going to predict OKC manages to get homecourt advantage. take the first two. then take game 4, and take game 5 in their home


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



DesolationRow said:


> There's no way to get around it, David Lee has been kind of bad this year so far. Like... bad. His defense is and always has been and will be atrocious, so if he isn't scoring, his value drops precipitously. However, he can still rebound with the best of them... The Iguodala and O'Neal injuries have really hampered the defense, and Iguodala needs to be back as soon as possible to help save the D.
> 
> Just bought a Warriors four-pack of tickets, the last seats conventionally available for the Celtics on 1/10, as well as the Pacers on 1/20, the Heat on 2/12 and the Nets on 2/20.


I still think that if David Lee had been healthy last year, the Nuggets would have beaten the Warriors.

They're a better team without him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



TexasTornado said:


> Do you guys think OKC can beat Portland in the playoffs?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Shouldnt that be the other way around?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



TexasTornado said:


> Do you guys think OKC can beat Portland in the playoffs?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


OKC in 6, but still too early too judge imo


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Dolan scared to deal with Ujiri lololol


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Congrats to the Lakers for their triumphant victory tonight against the Bobcats.













:ti


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Great win by the Bulls last night. Good game from Noah, Butler & big shot by Dunleavy.
> 
> Raptors tonight tho.


Lost by 22. :banderas


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Mike Brown got tossed. :banderas


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



St. Tobit said:


> Mike Brown got tossed. :banderas


LMFAO :kobe9


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



St. Tobit said:


> Mike Brown got tossed. :banderas


:ti


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Tater said:


> Congrats to the Lakers for their triumphant victory tonight against the Bobcats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bobcats are the sixth seed in the East and way better this year than last. :kobe


Not saying the win is anything impressive, just saying they aren't as much of the lolcats anymore.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Kobe will never be done simply because he has a great skill set, Post moves,footwork, jumpshot.
> 
> But Wade on the other hand....


Wade's 6-6 start to the game tonight says HI! 



Tater said:


> Congrats to the Lakers for their triumphant victory tonight against the Bobcats.


LAKERS and KNICKS. HOTTEST TEAMS IN THE LEAGUE. :mark:



Also, Kendrick Lamar? Who? 






GOT GAME TO MAKE JANET WANNA SPEND ON ME !


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

JINGLE LUCKS said:


> *Bobcats are the sixth seed* in the East and way better this year than last. :kobe
> 
> 
> Not saying the win is anything impressive, just saying they aren't as much of the lolcats anymore.


Like that's a major accomplishment considering how bad the East is this year.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Damn, they would be 14th in the West. :drake1


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



DAVE AND BUSTER'S CHRISTMAS ARCADE said:


> Like that's a major accomplishment considering how bad the East is this year.


it means they're not as bad as teams below them. :kobe8


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



DAVE AND BUSTER'S CHRISTMAS ARCADE said:


> Like that's a major accomplishment considering how bad the East is this year.


East is absolutely abysmal.

But Bobcats are lolcats no more...hopefully :jordan3


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Great win for is last night against the bobcats, team seems to be gelling well after Kobe's Return and he's been a real team player and hasn't been jacking up a ton of shots.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Kobe's doing well, never expected him to have two 20+ point games in his first four. He's looking more confident/smooth every game too. He's racking up assists, gotta get the turnovers down though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

According to BROUSSARD, the Lakers have interest in Iman Shumpert and Tyson Chandler. They are contemplating whether or not to propose a Pau for Chandler offer. He says the Knicks would consider moving Chandler, only if J.R. Smith is involved.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Lowry talks seem to be quieting. As far as new developments anyway. If we don't get a young player then there is no point in trading him.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Gonna catch this Sacramento/Houston game, sounds like it could be potentially good. Warriors/Suns should be great.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Hey guys remember in the offseason when we mostly everyone thought the Suns would be one of the worst teams in the league?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

I thought they'd be shit, and I'm a Suns fan. 

I also didn't think that Bledsoe and Dragic would mesh so well sharing the backcourt, MILES PLUMLEE would be a factor, and that guys like Markieff or Gerald Green would be effective.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Honestly I feel like the Kings are gonna start winning a lot of games over the next couple of weeks..

Really missing Iggy right now ugh


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

I still have no idea what to make of the Lakers. You never know what you're getting from them on any given night. Tomorrow's a winnable game in Atlanta, but we haven't been great on the road thus far. Should be fun.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

hey canadian, how many teams is it again that you are a "fan" of?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



GOD said:


> hey canadian, how many teams is it again that you are a "fan" of?


Warriors/Raptors


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

DRAGIC and PLUMLEE putting in work :mark:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Dragic and Bledsoe working well together has been a nice and pleasant surprise. That and the Blazers nice start as well. I hope both teams can keep it up and the Suns improve. As for Chicago, please lose more. I want Jabari. :mark:


----------



## mick147 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Kobe Bryant is going to become the player he was lastes seasons. No soucy for him


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



JOY~!180 said:


> Dragic and Bledsoe working well together has been a nice and pleasant surprise. That and the Blazers nice start as well. I hope both teams can keep it up and the Suns improve. *As for Chicago, please lose more. I want Jabari.* :mark:


Let's hope they keep it up. We really need one of the top 5 picks


----------



## mick147 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

On the season, Portland surprised me with Aldrige on "MVP Mode".

The Thunder is good with KD & Russ' and the Young players of R.Jackson, J.Lamb or P.Jones on the bench energize the 2nd unit.

I hope that the Pacers will win the NBA Title this year with a MVP title for Paul Georges.


----------



## -Ace- (May 31, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

That Lillard shot was sick. Respect.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Detroit murdering Indiana on the boards. They have 14 offensive rebounds in the first half while the Pacers only have 16 defensive rebounds.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

NBA.com has a highlight of Lebron James kicking the ball, getting a steal, and dunking it. they literally show him jump in the air and kick it. Yeah, that's not fucking illegal. :drake1


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

ESPN Stats & Info ‏@ESPNStatsInfo
Jabari Parker has 8 games with 20 or more points, 3 shy of Gene Banks' Duke freshman record (set in 1977-78 season) :mark:

Let's go Magic! Tank Bulls, tank!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Man, the Bulls are sorry as fuck. :deandre


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

I know. That 32% shooting is so amazing and fantastic that there are no words for it. It's awesome for tanking. Derrick Rose, Jimmy Butler, Jabari Parker, Nikola Mirotic, and Joakim Noah will be a fantastic lineup next season.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



JOY~!180 said:


> I know. That 32% shooting is so amazing and fantastic that there are no words for it. It's awesome for tanking. Derrick Rose, Jimmy Butler, Jabari Parker, Nikola Mirotic, and Joakim Noah will be a fantastic lineup next season.


You mean it'll be awesome for a whole 5 games right? Until both of D-Rose's arms fall off and he has to get them re-attached.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Seems like that's Woodson's unofficial resignation, didn't even bother calling the TO :lmao


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> You mean it'll be awesome for a whole 5 games right? Until both of D-Rose's arms fall off and he has to get them re-attached.


Eh. I could always come up with the generic response with how Rose hasn't had history of arm injuries and that you should probably name the correct often injured part of Rose when mocking him. Or I could say that you shouldn't be talking considering how troublesome Curry's ankles have been in the past. Or I could come up with the witty comeback saying that 5 games is okay considering it will only take three games before you start saying "we" and have Derrick Rose in your sig, but you've probably heard that one. 

So I'll just take the high road and not mention any of that. I'll just go with, whatever bro, don't mess with my fantasy.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

If Woodson doesn't get fired after that. He had 3 timeouts left to... 

Joe Johnson though, 29 points in the 3rd Q alone and 10 3's


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Xile44 said:


> If Woodson doesn't get fired after that. He had 3 timeouts left to...
> 
> Joe Johnson though, 29 points in the 3rd Q alone and 10 3's


That's why they were up by as many as 32+ :lmao I was wondering


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



JOY~!180 said:


> Eh. I could always come up with the generic response with how Rose hasn't had history of arm injuries and that you should probably name the correct often injured part of Rose when mocking him. Or I could say that you shouldn't be talking considering how troublesome Curry's ankles have been in the past. Or I could come up with the witty comeback saying that 5 games is okay considering it will only take three games before you start saying "we" and have Derrick Rose in your sig, but you've probably heard that one.
> 
> So I'll just take the high road and not mention any of that. I'll just go with, whatever bro, don't mess with my fantasy.


I knew it's his ACL and legs that bother him. I meant it was inevitable before the rest of his body breaks on him too. Curry's ankles have been fine for like what 97% of last season and for the most part this season, except for 1 minor scare, thats all, he was fine. Your fantasy sucks, I hope the bulls end up with jack.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

You think his ARMS are going to break down on him? :drake1

Has that EVER happened?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

THE TANK IS REAL in Chicago

Deng missed an open layup to tie the game with 2 seconds left. :lmao


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> THE TANK IS REAL in Chicago
> 
> Deng missed an open layup to tie the game with 2 seconds left. :lmao


fpalm


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Deng with that clutch miss.

Tank in full effect. :rose2


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Fucking Mr. Potato Head WOATing as usual. How do you go with Beno over Murry if you need a stop? How do you not use your foul to give? How do you not call a timeout? And his excuses after the game were just as pathetic. "Everything happened so fast" :kobe11. 

Pls get the fuck out the city state.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

:mark: 

Was at Warriors headquarters today in downtown Oakland, CA. I got to see Steph Curry and others shooting at their private gym, was awesome. Really cool place. 

Now they need to quit turning the ball over like fifty times a game with no perimeter defense. :side:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Tony Parker, how can you airball a free throw? A point guard doing that fpalm

And to make matters even worse, he gets injured :jose


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Ok so I'm having a debate on this Celtic board I post on with these homers who believe if the Celtics had a healthy Rondo and traded Brandon Bass for Omer Asik, they would be just as good as the Pacers. So I'm asking you guys if you think that's as laughable as I do.

Do you think a lineup of Rondo/Bradley/Green/Sullinger/Asik would be an elite team?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

It seems like it would be more of an upside than the current crop, but I think Pacers are on a whole different level this year.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Joyful Dub said:


> It seems like it would be more of an upside than the current crop, but I think Pacers are on a whole different level this year.


This. Team definitely would be better w/Rondo, but contending w/the Pacers I just can't imagine. They'd probably be ahead of Atlanta, but still behind Indy and Miami.



PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> Tony Parker, how can you airball a free throw? A point guard doing that fpalm
> 
> And to make matters even worse, he gets injured :jose


He got injured before the free throw. He had a bruised shin, which likely affected that first free throw attempt since you use legs to shoot.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Lol no way the Celtics would better than the Pacers with Rondo and Asik. Seeing as being better than indy would mean championship contender.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

SO apparently Knicks had a time-out at the end, but didn't use it LOLOOL.

And Joe Johnson, insane last night. :bron4


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Adrien Mercier said:


> SO apparently Knicks had a time-out at the end, but didn't use it LOLOOL.


What really, terrible coaching decision :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Don't think it's a fire-able mistake, but in the big picture, it can be served as the excuse.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Christmas Chrome said:


> Deng with that clutch miss.
> 
> Tank in full effect. :rose2


All part of the master plan.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Last year I said Lillard is and will be just as good as Kyrie. Some laughed, I don't regret saying that. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Pretty sure Waiters has outplayed him in the majority of games since that whole FIGHT ORDEAL/trade rumors went down. He's just not doing very good this year at all and Brown is letting him go iso far too often. Brown is literally the worst type of head coach and I don't see why anyone wants the guy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Lillard btw


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

:kobe

Kyrie's been fine. His %'s are down a but, but the numbers are still mostly the same as last year. He was just named player of the week...


----------



## ELE (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Damian LADard, top man.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Kings lost to the Bobcats :mark:


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Kobe with a great game :mark: he's looking better and better...

And I'd like to say that the Knicks _did not_ have a timeout at the end of the game last night....

they had three :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Can't fault Denver for losing to OKC but I really wanted them to take that one.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



JINGLE LUCKS said:


> *Pretty sure Waiters has outplayed him in the majority of games since that whole FIGHT ORDEAL/trade rumors went down.* He's just not doing very good this year at all and Brown is letting him go iso far too often. Brown is literally the worst type of head coach and I don't see why anyone wants the guy.


Their stats since November 13th when the meeting went down:

*Waiters*: 15.2ppg 3.2rpg 2.6apg 0.5spg 2.7to 28.0mpg .450FG% .400 3PT% .722FT%

*Irving*: 25.0ppg 2.6rpg 6apg 1.5spg 3.3to 38.5mpg .428FG% .320 3PT% .932FT%

Dion has had some explosive games and he has been playing much more efficiently but he hasn't outplayed his team-mate. Kyrie has been fine apart from that scoreless performance against the Hawks. 

Fun game against the Blazers by the way.


----------



## -Ace- (May 31, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*










Two games in a row.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



St. Tobit said:


> Their stats since November 13th when the meeting went down:
> 
> *Waiters*: 15.2ppg 3.2rpg 2.6apg 0.5spg 2.7to 28.0mpg .450FG% .400 3PT% .722FT%
> 
> ...


Um I don't think you're playing close enough attention to the stats you just posted.

Irving is playing *10 more minutes* than Waiters is, Waiters is shooting *.450%* over Kyrie's *.428%*. Waiters is slacking in FT% but for a SG that shouldn't be much of a problem to improve over the year, I'm sure he will. 

Again I'm not knocking Kyrie but he was a lot more notable last year.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

hod milwaukee is so terrible this year


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Um I don't think you're playing close enough attention to the stats you just posted. Irving is playing *10 more minutes* than Waiters is,


Thank you, Captain Obvious. Of course it's absurd to compare the two which was the basis of my post because LUCK speculated that Waiters "outplayed" Irving and I provided statistical clarity. 



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Waiters is shooting *.450%* over Kyrie's *.428%*.


Kyrie Irving also has 299 field-goal attempts to Dion Waiters' 171. That's 128 more which is (once again) unfair to compare because it's skewed in Dion's favour at least consider the actual numbers that equate to the percentages before you come at someone. What's most amusing is your initial response defeated the rest of your logic, yes they have different roles therefore you shouldn't be entertaining a comparison but you did anyway.



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Waiters is slacking in FT% but for a SG that shouldn't be much of a problem to improve over the year, I'm sure he will.


I could say Kyrie shouldn't have much of a problem to improve his apg over the year because he's a PG and I'm sure he will.



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Again I'm not knocking Kyrie but he was a lot more notable last year.


But you _are_ knocking him because we're barley a quarter through this current season, of course he was more notable last season.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



-Ace- said:


> Two games in a row.


Portland are rolling, and there is no sings of slowing down


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Good win In Memphis Last night, Kobe is just clutch.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



St. Tobit said:


> Thank you, Captain Obvious. Of course it's absurd to compare the two which was the basis of my post because LUCK speculated that Waiters "outplayed" Irving and I provided statistical clarity.


well considering there's been a quite of few games in which he has outplayed Irving I think my statement is pretty accurate. Irving also has ridiculous games where he shoots 15/21 let's say and scores 40 points. That happens in one game and he follows that with three mediocre or bad games. That isn't good and it skews his stats. 



> Kyrie Irving also has 299 field-goal attempts to Dion Waiters' 171. That's 128 more which is (once again) unfair to compare because it's skewed in Dion's favour at least consider the actual numbers that equate to the percentages before you come at someone. What's most amusing is your initial response defeated the rest of your logic, yes they have different roles therefore you shouldn't be entertaining a comparison but you did anyway.


You realize that Kyrie has far more shots because they iso him more and just allow him to shoot whenever and wherever, right? Which is why Mike Brown is a god awful coach as he doesn't actually coach and just favours the star. Like he's doing with Kyrie. Kyrie's percentages would be higher if he wasn't always looking for his own shot which is why his APG is lower and WHY it has been LOW for his WHOLE career. People thought he would get better after his rookie season. He didn't. People thought he would get better after last year. He didn't. 

The same story holds true for his defense. Kyrie came into the league as a scorer and can still score. The only difference is he's doing it less effectively and without improving in any other areas. That isn't a good sign. Obviously he's still got boatloads of potential and I think he will be great, but Brown is going to stunt his growth the longer he's there and Kyrie needs to take responsibility for his really poor play in multiple areas.


> I could say Kyrie shouldn't have much of a problem to improve his apg over the year because he's a PG and I'm sure he will.


I'm sure he won't because he never has.



> But you _are_ knocking him because we're barley a quarter through this current season, of course he was more notable last season.



A quarter of the season is 20+ games. How the fact is that a small sample size?


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

LeBron plays garbage time minutes after his ankle injury two nights ago now he's saying he probably shouldn't play?

:bron4:StephenA:kobe11


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

I said earlier that Heat would win this second match up, however if LeBron doesn't play, then I'm not so sure.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Chalmers stepped on Hibbert's foot and fell down. Foul called on Hibbert. His 3rd. That sucks.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

K Love 17/10/6 though 14 minutes. Wtf?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Has love ever been in the running for mvp? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Unreal. 2 different games called at each side of the court.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

lolrefs


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That was pathetic. The final 6 minutes of the game were dictated by the Pacers being hit and shoved during every shot. Even possessions where guys were pushed (one case, thrown to the ground) directly in front of the refs without a whistle. Yet, Lance Stephenson is called for a foul when Wade goes over his back, grabs his head, and takes him down? Laughable.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Miami with a great comeback. Wade was the MVP of that game. When he has played this season he's been very good.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



RyanPelley said:


> That was pathetic. *The final 6 minutes of the game were dictated by the Pacers being hit and shoved during every shot. *Even possessions where guys were pushed (one case, thrown to the ground) directly in front of the refs without a whistle. Yet, Lance Stephenson is called for a foul when Wade goes over his back, grabs his head, and takes him down? Laughable.


What are you talking about? That's just DAT stifiling defense.

Of course you can't lay a finger on them tho.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



CHIcagoMade said:


> What are you talking about? That's just DAT stifiling defense.
> 
> Of course you can't lay a finger on them tho.


Such ignorance. Miami is 15th in free throw differential and 11th in attempts. In this game Pacers had 6 more free-throws and only were called for one more foul than Miami was. Facts don't support your ignorance.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

How you gonna allow that, Joe?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Stall_19 said:


> Such ignorance. Miami is 15th in free throw differential and 11th in attempts. In this game Pacers had 6 more free-throws and only were called for one more foul than Miami was. Facts don't support your ignorance.


Do you know anything about basketball at all? Don't call others ignorant.


Pacers have a far bigger team than Miami and Miami literally has no one inside to cover them. That means they have to, or should have to in reality, foul a lot in order to stop big guys from scoring on them. That's why the Pacers always get a lot of free throws against them. It happened in the playoffs last year too. There's a reason Hibbert averages more than double his career scoring average on the Heat. 


Speaking of which, the Heat may have had way more fouls but they didn't have any on them on a any single player that made them miss 80% of the second half. That player being Roy Hibbert. He had 5 fouls within the first 5 minutes of the third. Yeah some were legit, but I have a hard time believing that every one was worth a call. :kobe


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

BARGNANI. :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



TheAussieKrisKringle said:


>


:lol


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



JINGLE LUCKS said:


> Do you know anything about basketball at all? Don't call others ignorant.
> 
> 
> Pacers have a far bigger team than Miami and Miami literally has no one inside to cover them. That means they have to, or should have to in reality, foul a lot in order to stop big guys from scoring on them. That's why the Pacers always get a lot of free throws against them. It happened in the playoffs last year too. There's a reason Hibbert averages more than double his career scoring average on the Heat.
> ...


And both Lebron and Bosh were in foul trouble in the first half. While Hibbert is better than most big men in staying out of foul trouble he is a big man who will get attacked. Now I didn't see the 4th foul but foul number 5 was a legit foul. He hit Lebron across the arm. It's pretty ridiculous to go "oh this player is in foul trouble and all of them may not have been legit". Hello, this is the NBA. We have elderly people expected to officiate a fast pace game with some of the best athletes on the planet. Of course not all fouls are legit, I'm sure there were plenty of fouls that were not called. But people seems to think when it comes to the Heat that most every freaking missed call is the refs seeing it and not calling instead of legit missing a call, which happens a lot. And that is BS.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

lmao bargnani is such a fucking dumbass. this game is terrible.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*






:lmao:lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

D Wade Batman wins the game for the Heat. :skip


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Trey Burke with 30 points, 8 assists and 7 boards tonight.

Over the last five games, he has 36 assists against six turnovers. Pretty incredible for a rookie PG whose preseason was wiped out by injury. 

Utah has a bright future.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

If Kanter can get his shit straight, yeah.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Damian Lillard vs Kyrie Irving: Who would you rather have?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

lillard's one of the better free throw shooters in the league and he's more efficient from the perimeter. he also has a pretty wicked clutch gene. i'll go with him.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Adrien Mercier said:


> Damian Lillard vs Kyrie Irving: Who would you rather have?


Lillard. This shouldn't even be a question. Irving is overrated and fragile.

Really, the whole notion that Cleveland has a good young nucleus is overrated just because they have a bunch of top-five picks. Irving has been merely decent and the rest of them have sucked. The delusions of their fans are hilarious if they really think they can attract LeBron back to that shit hole.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

I'd easily take Lillard. He's not gonna cause my team problems, and he's the better player anyway. Cavs + 2 #1 overall picks + 2 #4 overall picks + 20 million in cap space = lottery caliber team :lmao

While we're on the subject, PG ratings up until this point anyone?

1) CP3
2) Parker
3) GOATBrook
4) Lawson
5) Lillard....who am I missing?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Conley.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

1. CP3
2. Westbrook 
3. Parker
4. Curry
5. Conley


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

:lmao conley has not been better than wall or lawson


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Wall can keep bricking himself to 20 points and getting 10 assists with 5 turnovers, I'll take Conley any day of the week. Get back to me when those guys play elite defense.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Stall_19 said:


> Such ignorance. Miami is 15th in free throw differential and 11th in attempts. In this game Pacers had 6 more free-throws and only were called for one more foul than Miami was. Facts don't support your ignorance.


Might wanna save your energy for the spring...



StarzNBarz said:


> :lmao conley has not been better than wall or lawson


I think Lawson is gonna be this year's Paul George...dude is too nice, but always overlooked..This may be the last year of all that imo


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

steph is on the verge of averaging 25/10.. aka something no pg has done since oscar iirc. pretty sure he should be in everyone's top 3.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Punked Up said:


> I'd easily take Lillard. He's not gonna cause my team problems, and he's the better player anyway. Cavs + 2 #1 overall picks + 2 #4 overall picks + 20 million in cap space = lottery caliber team :lmao
> 
> While we're on the subject, PG ratings up until this point anyone?
> 
> ...


:curry


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



JINGLE LUCKS said:


> Wall can keep bricking himself to 20 points and getting 10 assists with 5 turnovers, I'll take Conley any day of the week. Get back to me when those guys play elite defense.


If we're basing these lists on how the players have played this season, how can you criticize Wall for those things but then have Westbrook at #2?

Wall - 19.6 PPG on 42/33/84 shooting, 9.1 APG with 3.8 TO's
Westbrook - 21.0 PPG on 41/30/78 shooting, 6.7 APG with 4.0 TO's

My list (Based on play this season)
1. CP3
2. Curry
3. Parker
4. Conley
5. Lillard

I agree with Champ, I don't see how someone can't have Curry in their top 3. He's averaging 24/9 on 47/42/88 shooting and he's only averaging 2.4 turnovers. CP3 & Curry are the clear top 2.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

I personally view him more as a SG playing point...So that would be my reasoning, though some would say then you'd had to consider RW a 2 as well, but I just think their styles are the similar yet different...yeah...uh-huh.....*crickets*...*moves away slowly*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*






IS THAT THE NEXT LEBRON? I THINK SO.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

kobe's out again. six weeks with a knee fracture.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Should just retire, really.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Father Time is undefeated fellas.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Thursday night lineup is depressing. Spurs resting Duncan/Manu and Parker is already out. Bulls without Rose against the Thunder. I see 2 blowouts tonight.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

This is the basketball gods punishing Magic for making fun of Rose :kobe3


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Fuck this sucks for Kobe


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Dammit, Kobe...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



NOTO CLAUS said:


> This is the basketball gods punishing Magic for making fun of Rose :kobe3


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

http://peopleyellingatmariochalmers.tumblr.com/ 

Lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

i hate everyone and everything about basketball. fuck basketball.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Adrien Mercier said:


> http://peopleyellingatmariochalmers.tumblr.com/
> 
> Lol


It's one of the funniest things because he's one of the toughest guys on that team...I thought it was kinda cool how he lit in to LeBron and how LeBron apologized afterwards. Fight back!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Yea he didn't back down, and Lebron apologized after. (Y)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*











Wade is smiling. they literally yell at him just for fun. :lmao


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

lakers giving kobe a 2 year extension :hayden3


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

augustin is great. good move picking him up bulls.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Augustin's fucking horrible. :bosh


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

The Lakers just signed Kendall Marshall.

Who knows he may thrive in Pringles offense like many PG's have in the past.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

or he may get injured for 6 weeks like our last 4 point guards.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

KENDALL MARSHALL. :mark:

He was actually decent as a passer when the Suns were in full tank mode last season and sitting Dragic with "injuries". He's probably still a horrible shooter though :lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Yeah that's the thing with Marshall. He's a good passer and has good court vision but he's not good at anything else. Not a good defender, not a good shooter, he's not really athletic.

We'll see what happens, I hope it works out for him.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Really wish TNT would put Chuck on commentary more for these uninteresting games.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Bulls simply can't score


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Augustin's fucking horrible. :bosh


actually since signing with the bulls he's been decent.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Stall_19 said:


> Thursday night lineup is depressing. *Spurs resting Duncan/Manu and Parker is already out. *Bulls without Rose against the Thunder. *I see 2 blowouts tonight.*


LOL, no. 

Same mortal enemy of the Warriors shows up at the most inopportune times:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

No Parker, ginobli, or Duncan. And theyre leading the Warriors at Oracle arena.... God damn

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

fpalm

Motherfuck.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

ppl put way too much stock into A. Golden State and B. Pop sitting guys = tapping out


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Don't get Perkins mad bruh https://twitter.com/anthonyVslater/status/413896757102534656/photo/1


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

SPURS WIN!

Tiago DAH GOAT

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Not going to review that? They reviewed goal-tending in last weeks Heat/Pacers game. Not sure why they wouldn't review that.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Well they answered the question about reviewing goaltending.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Mark Jackson has a sick fixation with David Lee isos.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Hopefully the Heat take a day off tommorrow so the Kings can feel good about themselves.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*









:lmao Bron looks like he would have picked up Mario and slammed him down.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

:ti I really hate how ESPN is going with this Kobe is done angle. 



The guy completely torn his Achilles tendon...and tried putting it back on with his hands. Most athletes wither in pain after an injury and need to be helped off the court. He got up on his own two feet, walked off the court, and then walked right back on to hit two crucial free throws to tie the game.

He suffered a fractured knee in the third quarter...and yet played through it in the fourth quarter and helped the Lakers once again secure another win...with a fractured knee. 


Throughout 2006-2008 he played with fucked up fingers that lacked any meaningful cartilage, that obviously never comes back. He didn't cry. He didn't whine. He didn't sit out games. And he never brought it up. 

He played through injury after injury in his career and always came through. I find it a little hard to believe that Kobe is simply going to go down because he suffered two big injuries. Shit happens. But did he seem like he was ready to quit when he came back? Did him scoring 20 points in three games out of six games give you the impression this guy was done? Yes he was far more inefficient and rusty, but he still had the skill, the footwork, and the *desire* to go out there and play. And quite frankly I doubt he's going to go anywhere while that desire remains.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Kobe :banderas


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

9-16 now, keep it up Bulls, :banderas


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Looks like Kobe is breaking down :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



JINGLE LUCKS said:


> :ti I really hate how ESPN is going with this Kobe is done angle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ESPN will go with whatever angle they can when it comes to Kobe, even when there is nothing to talk about ,same with Lebron/Heat


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



JINGLE LUCKS said:


> :ti I really hate how ESPN is going with this Kobe is done angle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's 35 years old, coming off of the worst injury of his career, and he immediately got injured again. There is obviously plenty of room for doubt when such serious injuries occur so rapidly and at such an old age (sports-wise). ESPN might go overboard a bit (I don't know if they are), but they're the Media, and you're complaining about the largest sports media company in America sensationalizing one of the most popular players in all of sports. :hayden3

Also, comparing serious lower extremity injuries to fucking FINGERS is laughable.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Kobe and the Lakers will rise again!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Another match another loss for the great Bulls..


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

The UNSTOPA-BULLS. :kobe6


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Curry had 30 points on 28 shots...Stats like that sure makes Knicks fans regret team not drafting him


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

We should trade Deng this year, but I've heard that they are determined to keep him. Stupid people. We should get Kirk back, too


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



DesolationRow said:


> Mark Jackson has a sick fixation with David Lee isos.


We need to trade his ass and start Draymond.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> We need to trade his ass and start Draymond.


No.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Srdjan99 said:


> We should trade Deng this year, but I've heard that they are determined to keep him. Stupid people. We should get Kirk back, too


Not very wise. Bulls need to tank hard and get a high draft pick and sending Deng on his way would be a great way to get that started.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

*Leroy Jetson....*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> He's 35 years old, coming off of the worst injury of his career, and he immediately got injured again. There is obviously plenty of room for doubt when such serious injuries occur so rapidly and at such an old age (sports-wise). ESPN might go overboard a bit (I don't know if they are), but they're the Media, and you're complaining about the largest sports media company in America sensationalizing one of the most popular players in all of sports. :hayden3
> 
> Also, comparing serious lower extremity injuries to fucking FINGERS is laughable.


i can't flame you but never come back to this thread. you literally have never played basketball if you don't understand how having your index and middle finger fucked up on your shooting hand will FUCK UP YOUR SHOT. I know you're american so playing actual basketball is probably too hard for you so please keep your LAUGHABLE opinions to yourself.



or go break your finger and shoot a basketball and tell me how it goes.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Leg injuries END CAREERS routinely. When was the last time someone was forced to retire because of a broken finger? :kobe

I'm sure it's fairly painful to play with, but if you honestly believe that they're as serious as a torn achilles, you're an idiot. Also lol @ you trying to make a fat/lazy American joke. How do you have any credibility? :hayden3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

No, but I believe they can completely ruin your game if you play through them as shooting with a broken finger is kind of fucking hard. Doing it with two fingers that lack proper cartilage and movement is even harder.


Not sure how you're not getting the point of playing through two fucked up fingers on your shooting hand isn't exactly a breeze, especially with one being your index. fun fact, he actually changed the way he held the ball when he shot because of the broken finger. WHAT AN EASY ADJUSTMENT. :kobe


It's like how deng played through the wrist injury last year. Of course it's doable, but playing through injuries hurts and is just as hard as coming back from major injuries as you actually get no recovery time or ability to heal properly. they're completely different situations, but they both have a hugely negative impact on your play which IS THE POINT. get it? no? then don't bother replying to me about how much worse achilles injuries are as i dont care.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



JINGLE LUCKS said:


> :ti I really hate how ESPN is going with this Kobe is done angle.


What's so laughable about it? He's 35 coming off a serious injury and he just injured himself again after only being back for 2 weeks. Kobe is not exempt from FATHER TIME, he could very well be on his last legs. No pun intended.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

It was a freak injury. If he's done then so is Rose because from what I know, his was a freak injury too. This has nothing to do with age, it's just how he came down. :kobe


Get back to me when he's going down with injury after minor injury after more injury over and over again which is what most older guys come down with. As far as I know most older athletes don't just start suffering a ton of major injuries over and over.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



JINGLE LUCKS said:


> No, but I believe they can completely ruin your game if you play through them as shooting with a broken finger is kind of fucking hard. Doing it with two fingers that lack proper cartilage and movement is even harder.
> 
> 
> Not sure how you're not getting the point of playing through two fucked up fingers on your shooting hand isn't exactly a breeze, especially with one being your index. fun fact, he actually changed the way he held the ball when he shot because of the broken finger. WHAT AN EASY ADJUSTMENT. :kobe
> ...


What are you trying to argue here? I said it's painful, which it obviously is. This started by you comparing a torn achilles to a lack of cartilage in his fingers, which I called laughable (which it is). You're now telling me not to even mention the achilles, which is the root of all of this? :bosh


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

FATHER TIME is getting ready to claim Kobe. He had a great run, will be a 1st ballot HOFer but you can't stay on top forever. This is the beginning of the end for him. But of course a lot will be in denial about it.

Is he done as in is his career over? No I don't think his career over, I'm sure he'll be able to come back and still play a few more seasons. But I do think he's done as an elite player.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> What are you trying to argue here? I said it's painful, which it obviously is. This started by you comparing a torn achilles to a lack of cartilage in his fingers, which I called laughable (which it is). You're now telling me not to even mention the achilles, which is the root of all of this? :bosh


My point is he's overcome injuries regularly throughout his career. Whether it was from playing through them or coming back from them. He was playing fine after that achilles injury and was playing better after each game. Does anyone seems to realize that Rose shit the bed far harder than he did on his return and he's only 24 years old.

You're telling me he's done because of these injuries when there was absolutely no indication of that after he returned. Now you're saying he's done because of this injury even though it's a six week injury that happened from a freak accident. Tell me how this is suddenly an indication of his CAREER BEING OVER due to being too old.

And do you have any idea what cartilage is? Like seriously? :ti You know nothing.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

I can see both sides of the argument. Kobe, albeit a little rusty (understandably so), was making progress and playing better each game since his return. This latest injury seems to be a freak accident, sure, but at his age, if they happen continuously, it really can no longer be considered "freak," and is really just an unfortunate consequence of Father Time. Can he come back from this and play at a high level? Sure, with his drive and passion to compete, I'm sure he can. Is he more susceptible now than ever to repeat injuries that are harder to recover from given his age and mileage on his legs? Definitely.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Yes, I know what cartilage is. A lack of it effectively ended Brandon Roy's career, but oh...IT WAS A LOWER EXTREMITY INJURY. You could try and argue this all you want, put some more words in my mouth that I never said, but you're seriously stupid if you think his fingers, which he played through, are as/more serious than his torn achilles which kept him out for MONTHS, or his knee which will take out another significant chunk of the season for him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Apparently losing the thing that keeps your bones from rubbing against one another which causes extreme pain and the bones themselves to grind against each other isn't major to brandon. Especially in a sport where you have to constantly use said fingers to shoot a basketball, which would cause extreme pain, which would never go away, which eventually becomes arthritis. inb4 arthritis isn't serious because brandon hasn't heard about how seriousness of it in relation to sports.


I'd rather suffer an achilles tear than lose a massive amount of cartilage on any part of my body. Why? Because you can *RECOVER* from an achilles tendon tear. You CAN'T recover in ANY meaningful way from LOSING CARTILAGE that never COMES BACK.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

I think the point Brandon is trying to make is that the finger injuries weren't keeping him from playing. Sure, he had to make adjustments and was still able to play at an elite level (a testament to his skill and dedication), but an achilles tear/knee fracture isn't something a simple adjustment can fix. You can't play through it. Correct me if I'm wrong, Brandon/others.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

You got it, bud.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Why are his finger injuries being brought up anyway? You said he played through awful finger injuries in 2006-08, which was when he was in his late 20's to early 30's. That has nothing to do with him having issues with his achilles at the age of 35.

And just because you have a great work ethic and "desire" doesn't mean it'll make you exempt from FATHER TIME. It'll claim him just like it's claimed pretty much every other legend before him.

I'm not saying that Kobe is 100% done, but I find it dumb that you think it's laughable for people to assume a 35 year old with achilles issues could be nearing the beginning of the end of his career. Regardless of how great his work ethic and dedication is, he's not invincible.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

it means nothing really, I was just showing he has dedication to overcome and play through injuries. Brandon then said that they're nothing compared to achilles tears which I just don't think is true as they become much worse over time.





The Stocking Filler said:


> I think the point Brandon is trying to make is that the finger injuries weren't keeping him from playing. Sure, he had to make adjustments and was still able to play at an elite level (a testament to his skill and dedication), but an achilles tear/knee fracture isn't something a simple adjustment can fix. You can't play through it. Correct me if I'm wrong, Brandon/others.


And? WHAT DOES THAT PROVE. Of course you can't play through an achilles tear, but you can come back and recover from it. 


You can't recover from losing cartilage. It becomes worse and worse until the pain is too unbearable.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 2222222*

Yes, you can come back from serious injuries, but at his age it's not like they're going to be easier to avoid.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: 2222222*

lolwut @ the thread title


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 2222222*

Not sure.

In other news, DIRK is only 57 points away from passing Alex English. :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2222222*

I believe I saw on either ESPN or NBATV that Dominique Wilkins was the oldest player to suffer a torn achilles and still play at an All-Star level after his injury, and Nique was 32 and only in his 10th season when his injury happened. Kobe is 35 and in his 18th season.

If anyone can do it, it's Kobe but I am not holding my breath for it.

@TLK: :dirk :dirk :dirk :dirk :dirk


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



NOTO CLAUS said:


> Why are his finger injuries being brought up anyway? You said he played through awful finger injuries in 2006-08, which was when he was in his late 20's to early 30's. That has nothing to do with him having issues with his achilles at the age of 35.
> 
> And just because you have a great work ethic and "desire" doesn't mean it'll make you exempt from FATHER TIME. It'll claim him just like it's claimed pretty much every other legend before him.
> 
> *I'm not saying that Kobe is 100% done, but I find it dumb that you think it's laughable for people to assume a 35 year old with achilles issues could be nearing the beginning of the end of his career. Regardless of how great his work ethic and dedication is, he's not invincible.*


I find it retarded you guys don't seem to realize you're talking about how my favorite athlete is done and his career is over. How would you react to such suggestions? You don't think I know what these injuries mean? I, like anyone else, would rather choose to ignore any sort of logic if it provided me a peace of mind that my favorite player ever can come back and play like my favorite player ever. 


Sorry for not wanting to consider that the guy I've watched since I was a 4 year old is suddenly not going to be able to play like he's always been able to play. I guess I should just give up on him.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: 2222222*

I blame Joel. Dude lurks the thread 24/7.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



JINGLE LUCKS said:


> I find it retarded you guys don't seem to realize you're talking about how my favorite athlete is done and his career is over. How would you react to such suggestions? You don't think I know what these injuries mean? I, like anyone else, would rather choose to ignore any sort of logic if it provided me a peace of mind that my favorite player ever can come back and play like my favorite player ever.
> 
> 
> Sorry for not wanting to consider that the guy I've watched since I was a 4 year old is suddenly not going to be able to play like he's always been able to play. I guess I should just give up on him.


You're right. Silly us for thinking you're a semi-intelligent poster who can understand different viewpoints despite your bias.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2222222*

KG is my favorite player of all-time. He's done. I acknowledge it. Instead I choose to remember the good days. :kg1

Btw, the new thread title should be something about Leroy Jetson. Charles with another classic halftime moment.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 2222222*

Definitely not easy to talk about the end of your favorite player's career, but it's definitely not out of the question to raise concern given the circumstances.

edit there's a DIRK smiley!? :dirk


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: 2222222*

Dat feel when your former favorite player is still in his prime, and your current favorite player is as well. ac


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 2222222*

I fear it's nearing the end of the road for my favorite as well. WHAT THE FUCK WILL I DO?!? :jose


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: 2222222*

^ LARKIN :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2222222*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> I blame Joel. Dude lurks the thread 24/7.


I'm always watching :dean


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 2222222*

WIGGINS



even though there's a high chance that Cousins becomes one of my favorite players in the league. :side:


At least I should ALWAYS have Iggy. :side:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 2222222*

Got tickets to the April 4th Lakers/MAVS game :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2222222*

I already have my KG replacement in place with SULLY :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: 2222222*



JINGLE LUCKS said:


> WIGGINS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck you, Iggy is mine. You have Westbrook.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 2222222*

you know I love Iggy. pretty sure he was always on one of our team for like 2 years in both the WF league and the WS league. 8*D


I actually somehow forgot about Westbrook. Yeah, I'll always love him as long as he doesn't have a 180 on his personality.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: 2222222*

I've tried getting him from IYF, but he's seemingly untouchable.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pacers are destroying the Rockets right now. Gad damnit this is awesome.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 2222222*

http://m.espn.go.com/nba/story?storyId=10170423

Perkins is so old school, straight up bullying Noah. Perkins would have been great during the 80s and 90s. Great not as a scorer or even defender just the enforcer.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Pacers ass raped the Rockets, no lube.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: 2222222*

SWAGGY P going off.

Also I don't understand how Lakers fans rag on Pau.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 2222222*

Kobe ruins the flow of this offense. He needs to adjust to it when he comes back instead of the team adjusting to him. Our passing is way too good for him to play any type of two man game with Pau. This won't happen, but the passing on this team is off the charts with a bunch of scorers and if Swaggy P can do it so can Kobe.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: 2222222*

whats 2222222 means


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2222222*



RyanPelley said:


> Pacers are destroying the Rockets right now. Gad damnit this is awesome.


Dam they must really mean it when they say treat every game like it's a playoff game.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: 2222222*

Missed the last few games thanks to work or school, but I finally get to watch them with my one week vacation. :delrio

:hayden3 at the Pacers/Rockets score.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 2222222*

Every single player on the Pacers that was active tonight was plus in +/- while every Rockets player was negative. :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2222222*



Adrien Mercier said:


> Dam they must really mean it when they say treat every game like it's a playoff game.


They realized how important having a game 7 at home was last year. They're not trying to play another Game 7 in Miami...Their approach, while commendable, may lead to them, for lack of a better term "blowing their wad" a bit too soon..But hey, maybe their sprint in a marathon mentality may work..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

And Brook Lopez is out for the season with a broken foot. Things get even worse for the lolnets.

The Hawks are gonna get a top 3 seed and a top 5 pick.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

SMH, Lopez"s career is done.

East is so weak, Nets are like what 3 games behind for a playoff spot, I'll give it till around February to see where the team stands. Would be surprised if there's no trade, whether it's desperate or not. Damnnnn us


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

you should have a firesale. lowry for deron straight up, xile.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Champ said:


> you should have a firesale. lowry for deron straight up, xile.


Deron is averaging 18/12 since returning , The only way I see Nets trading Deron is if a pick is involved. Which I still think Nets will be hesitant. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

another big lead squandered away. fucking celtics are pathetic


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*










Interviewbomb. :lmao


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Kyrie poured in 39 against a surprisingly resilient Bucks team. Thompson with that late tip-in to send the game to OT. bama4


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*










Just like it happened


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

..... turned into SMOKE and just used his special ability to shadow teleport in front of him. HOW IS THE NBA ALLOWING THIS?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Dam that's horrible for Lopez and Nets.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Dam that's horrible for Lopez and Nets.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Inb4 Asik and Lin traded to Nets, Linsanity the sequel 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Xile44 said:


> Inb4 Asik and Lin traded to Nets, Linsanity the sequel
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You mean Linsanity III


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Adrien Mercier said:


> You mean Linsanity III


Oh yeah. If he did get traded to Brooklyn he would probably start in the ASG lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Man how do you have the Thunder playing the Spurs and the game isn't on tv? :kobe


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Logic.....


Thank god for for HD Streams


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Stall_19 said:


> Man how do you have the Thunder playing the Spurs and the game isn't on tv? :kobe


You'll start seeing more games on national tv soon, kicks off with the xmas games :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Charlotte's new logo:










:banderas


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Dwight has 23 & 12 at half vs the Pistons twin towers who have a combine 9 pts and 9 boards...yo....


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

augustin beasting out there again


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Spoiler: big pic






OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Charlotte's new logo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Holy shit, that's badass. Will be nice to have the Charlotte Hornets back in the league. DAT NOSTALGIA.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Congrats to D Wade!!! Just got engaged.


Bulls also finally get a win


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Bulls are a game back of the 8th seed. DO NOT WANT.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



Christmas Chrome said:


> Bulls are a game back of the 8th seed. DO NOT WANT.


One win every now and then is allgoods. (Y)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

if Lakers win today then theyèll pass the warriors in the standings. :ti


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

That Hornets logo is nice as fuck. 

Blake Griffin breaking Lawson's ankles :banderas


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

It is indeed fucking awesome. Very interested to see the unis, hopefully they don't fuck 'em up.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

They could either bring back the old school unis or use the current Bobcat jersey and add in the new colors like this


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



JINGLE LUCKS said:


> if Lakers win today then theyèll pass the warriors in the standings. :ti


In your dreams! WARRIORS!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

no in my dreams we have farmar, blake, kobe, and pau lining up.


lolnash


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Heh.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Wow Warriors are awful.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Gah, another loss for Denver. Come back Gallo, pls.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Very nice logo. The Bulls came to play, their backcourt of Snell and Augustin played really well and Noah dominated the glass, they also had solid production elsewhere which all culminated in a really balanced performance.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> They could either bring back the old school unis or use the current Bobcat jersey and add in the new colors like this





I couldn't even get to the uniforms before laughing at his hair...wtf


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

The new Hornets logo looks awesome


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

pacers are dickheads


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Pacers are fucking awesome. Beat the fucking Heat this yea please


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> pacers are dickheads


Courtney Lee broke his ass.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

i wish stephenson broke his ass. would be poetic justice since vogel left him in in a blowout just to get a triple double. dickhead thinks this is and1 streetball, you're up by 30 stop showing off


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*



StarzNBarz said:


> i wish stephenson broke his ass. would be poetic justice since vogel left him in in a blowout just to get a triple double. dickhead thinks this is and1 streetball, you're up by 30 stop showing off


So mad..... :banderas


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

fuck off


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Okc about to have their first home loss of the season :banderas

To the raptors :banderas 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

LOL @ Starz, ya butthurt ***.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Dammit! Can someone please feed Corey Brewer? He's getting close to looking like a stick figure.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

love you too


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

You guys think the Blazers are going to be able to sustain what they have going?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

well jm was right again. the raptors are on pace to take the east now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: KOBE BRYANT DISCUSSION THREAD*

Of course I was right.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

I think they will be a top 4 seed. They have the talent and finally get some help from the bench

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> i wish stephenson broke his ass. would be poetic justice since vogel left him in in a blowout just to get a triple double. dickhead thinks this is and1 streetball, you're up by 30 stop showing off


Oddly enough, when Stephenson needed 3 points for a triple double a month ago and he started forcing shots, Vogel pulled him for the final several minutes.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

peep4life said:


> I think they will be a top 4 seed. They have Boston, Brooklyn & New York in their division
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Fixed


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

At this rate, Bobcats and Wizards can make the playoffs. :banderas


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Gonna be weird seeing the Hornets back in the league :|


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

HeatWave said:


> Fixed


I was talking about the Blazers from a page earlier but I didn't quote it. You're right about the Raptors though

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

So Beasley is almost back, 

and the HEAT have won 18 STRAIGHT against the WESTERN CONFERENCE..two games back of the record, held by the 73' Celtics, with 20 straight. :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol and the two teams are Lakers and Kings. Easy.

TO break it they gonna have to beat Blazers though, should be interesting.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Ray Allen interview http://www.slamonline.com/online/the-magazine/features/2013/12/ray-allen-miami-heat-celtics/

smh @ Ainge calling him to tell him the Memphis deal was done..but looking at Minnesota now, if he signed there, that would've been interesting


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

DIRK to move past Alex English tonight :mark::dirk


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

So rockets and the Nets have been discussing a trade, Rockets want D Will. Rockets would give Lin, Asik, and 2014 first rounder. 

If your Nets do you do that? I wouldn't, not only should it have been DWill and Howard on the Nets, Nets will still need D Will to attract FAs in 2016. D Will is not the problem with the Nets, now maybe if another team, who is bad gives us a first rounder than that's another story maybe or just wait till February to see how bad Nets are and than pull trigger 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The Stocking Filler said:


> DIRK to move past Alex English tonight :mark::dirk


German GOAT


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

^^ IMO :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Raptors by 5.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Spurs by 27.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Paul George is unstoppable in the 3rd quarter. Too damn good.

There's Paul Pierce bringing out his inner piece of shit, clotheslining George Hill on a breakaway. Have fun sucking away on a shit team, ***.

Goes 0-7 and gets ejected.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

im sure pierce saw the pacers showing off last night and did a solid for the celtics.

Thanks PP!!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Danny Green with 5 threes in the fourth :side:



StarzNBarz said:


> im sure pierce saw the pacers showing off last night and did a solid for the celtics.
> 
> Thanks PP!!!!



I saw the highlights from yesterdays game, when I saw that I just wanted to punch Lance in the face. I hope Kyrie goes against him so he can make him dance :kobe


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

DIRK :mark:


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

So these X Mas game injuries, Rose, Lopez, Kobe and it looks like Harden and Melo will sit to


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Kings lose again :hb


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Lakers played shit 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Bulls
Heat
Clippers
Spurs
Thunder

To win


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol at the Pacers not getting a Christmas Game smh
Nets
Thunder
Heat
Spurs 
Warriors 

To many injuries for the NBA. Bulls and Nets should of been top 4 in the east, oh well

Hopefully Melo and Harden play tomorrow 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

4th best


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Tha Rassler said:


> 4th best


Yep


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Xile44 said:


> Lol at the Pacers not getting a Christmas Game smh
> Nets
> Thunder
> Heat
> ...


Ratings lol :stern


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I can't wait for that Bulls/Nets game 8*D

Who thought Bulls/Nets is the right game to put on Christmas Day?


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

:bynum with that goose egg tho


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

:lmao at the thread title. Wait, no. :lmao at the East.

SUNS should be in a Christmas game btw. When's the last time they were in one? :aries2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Merry christmas guys.


let's all prepare for some WOAT games.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

A William Murderface Christmas said:


> I can't wait for that Bulls/Nets game 8*D
> 
> Who thought Bulls/Nets is the right game to put on Christmas Day?


Me. :banderas


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

The two early games are free on tv today. I think I'll try to get into basketball. bama


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Bulls
Thunder
Heat
Spurs
Clips

Merry Christmas guys.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A William Murderface Christmas said:


> I can't wait for that Bulls/Nets game 8*D
> 
> Who thought Bulls/Nets is the right game to put on Christmas Day?


To be fair, this match looked a lot more appealing before the season started.

Anyways, here are my picks:

BKN
OKC
MIA
HOU
GS


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Really like these Brooklyn Jerseys 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's THE SOCKS! :mark:


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

OMG these jerseys. :ti


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Tater said:


> OMG these jerseys. :ti


Turrible


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'll never get used to sleeved jerseys.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Waiting for Billy King to blow up this team anyway possible 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Holy shit are the Nets bad.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Eastern Conference basketball. :ti


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Blowout on Christmas day :ti

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't know whether or not the Bulls are that good or the Nets are that bad.

Whatever, Bulls win


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Carmelo Anthony is out today?

R.I.P Knicks


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> Carmelo Anthony is out today?
> 
> R.I.P Knicks


Another blowout game. Then the Lakers vs Heat and that will be another blowout.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

R.I.P. NY basketball


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

LAKERS going to take it. JUST WATCH. :kobe3


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Game may end up being a blowout but Wade & Lebron providing some entertainment.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

We're losing by 5. :kobe


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

This sure a Mike D'Antoni team. 26 three point attempts already. Not a bad plan for the injury depleted Lakers to use.

Also lol, Lebron should have gotten like 3 T's for hanging on the rim that long.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Is it just me or do the Lakers and the Heat look like they are all wearing Christmas pajamas for a sleepover?

These new jerseys... :ti


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SWAGGY P BOUT TO GO OFF

FOUR POINT PLAY


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah hopefully this isn't the future of the league.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

LeBron's shoes are sick.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

SWAGGY FUCKING P WONT BE DENIED. :mark:



idc what the rest of you think, this game has been highly entertaining to me and is way better than I thought it would be. :mark:


hopefully it stays that way in the fourth.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Very good game. LeBron is sick.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This game's been damn good, nice change of pace from the two earlier blowouts.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

More entertainment from Wade, this one of the flop variety.
http://instagram.com/p/iXVnlGRwEw/#


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

This Christmas game day needs more :dirk


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Rockets playing great so far. 27 points already.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Just saw this:










:deandre


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Parsons :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Stall_19 said:


> Game may end up being a blowout but Wade & Lebron providing some entertainment.


Lebron is a fucking BEAST.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Rockets might've finally found a power forward with Terrence Jones.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The spurs better pray to God that they don't have to face Houston in the first round. If the season ended right now they'd have to face them. Houston is now 2-0 against them this year and both those wins came Inside San Antonio. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

That Harden swag :harden2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> The spurs better pray to God that they don't have to face Houston in the first round. If the season ended right now they'd have to face them. Houston is now 2-0 against them this year and both those wins came Inside San Antonio.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I can absolutely assure that they don't give a fuck if they have to play the Rockets.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

If there was ever a team who gave absolutely no fucks about what happened in the regular season, it's Pop's Spurs.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Good to have a win on Christmas day Bulls.. Back to tanking


LOOL Spurs ain't worried about nuthin when it comes to facing Rockets in playoffs.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Regular season success against a certain team usually doesn't mean much when the playoffs roll around. Bulls went 3-0 against the Heat in 2011 in the regular season but lost 4-1 in the ECF. 

The only team the Spurs should really worry about in the playoffs is the Thunder.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

This Clips/Warriors game is great :mark: paul/curry 4th quarter duel


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

SCALABRINE!!! :mark:

FORMER SUNS COACH LINDSEY HUNTER!!! :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:scalabrine

KEEPIN DA PEACE.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

PGSucks said:


> SCALABRINE!!! :mark:
> 
> FORMER SUNS COACH LINDSEY HUNTER!!! :mark:


:mark: WHITE MAMBA THE GOAT :scalabrine


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> :mark: WHITE MAMBA THE GOAT :scalabrine







SCAL :mark:


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Brian Scalabrine, Lindsey Hunter, and Stephen Jackson. Such a random group to be in a scuffle at such a random time. :lmao


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

You don't fuck with the Scalabrine!

Welp, they certainly saved the only good game for last. We got 3 shit games, one where the Lakers made it interesting but you knew they would not win and then one awesome late game to close it out. I am gonna :mark: if these two teams meet in the playoffs.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

PGSucks said:


> SCAL :mark:


Nets should of signed the WHITE MAMBA as their head coach. 82-0


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

bogut is a dickhead


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Lakers played great yesterday to say we didn't have Kobe we really pushed the heat further than most teams.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Chrome said:


> To be fair, this match looked a lot more appealing before the season started.


NBA should reward those who made conference finals and NBA Finals by having the rematches and/or mix and match of those teams playing on opening night and Christmas day. Yesterday was terrible. Heat/Spurs should've been a national marquee matchup as well as Heat/Pacers this year.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> NBA should reward those who made conference finals and NBA Finals by having the rematches and/or mix and match of those teams playing on opening night and Christmas day. Yesterday was terrible. Heat/Spurs should've been a national marquee matchup as well as Heat/Pacers this year.


Christmas day flex scheduling. /endofproblem


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Flex scheduling for Christmas games would be too complicated. It's not like the NFL where they would just have to change the start time for games, they'd have to change not only the day but the opponent the team faces. And considering the arenas already have their schedules set months in advance, I just think it would be something too complicated.

Christmas scheduling is fine. When they made the schedule, the NBA like most people did before the season, thought the Knicks & Nets would be quality teams. And they also weren't expecting Rose & Kobe to get injured again. It's easy to bash them in HINDSIGHT but I don't think they should do anything drastic to change the way they schedule games.

I agree that Indiana should've definitely been playing, however, I'm not gonna bash them because Portland isn't. There was practically NO ONE predicting the Blazers to be this good before the season. They are a surprise team and faulting the NBA for not having them on the schedule is ridiculous.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

WARRIORS. :mark:

(Phew, that was close.)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

people complaining about the Heat/Lakers game need to fuck off. Maybe it wasn't the game of the year, but it wasn't a bad game by any right and was competitive from the start to the finish with both teams establishing decent leads and the lead never getting above 10 points for than a minute.



lel @ voters fatigue over the MVP shit. Maybe I'm alone on this, and I'm trying to speak objectively, but I think Durant has had a better season than Lebron thus far. I know Lebron is still absolutely ridiculous and his FG% his also insane, but he also only shots either wide open jumpers or gets easy ass fast break points. Every time I watch him play it's not like he's just cashing everything in, the Heat's offense just does a great job of getting easy looks and they're good at moving the ball around. Not to mention the Thunder have a better record and Durant's defense is also much improved over the years. Voters fatigue doesn't exist in this age, it's more like the opposite where we just look at stats all day and give it to the guy with best stats without thinking of any context to the stats. Pretty fucking annoying if you ask me.


Not that I'd be mad if Lebron won it, but surely Durant deserves fair shout for it too.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

He's still been the best player in the league this year. It's not as much of a landslide as it was the last two years as you can at least make arguments for other guys but he's still certainly been the best player in the league this season in my eyes. He's putting up 25/7/7 on 60% shooting. Durant is putting up 28/8/5 on 49% shooting. And while he has improved over the years, LeBron is still miles ahead of Durant as a defender and the Thunder have won one more game than the Heat.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Tell me this noto, how many loses do you think the Thunder would have in the East? What type of stats do you think Durant could put up in a year if 52 games were played against the East instead of the West? Instead of having to play other top teams all he had to worry about was the Pacers? And yes I'm aware of what Lebron/Heat's success against the West but that isn't exactly the same as having to play the West damn near every night. They can go harder in those games because they can simply rest their players and blow out teams in the East.


I'll give you a defender bit. Lebron is by far the best perimeter defender in the league and has the ability to defend 4 positions extremely wellti @ him guarding a legit center, he can't do that and that ridiculous notion needs to end too). Durant is still really good too and has held his own against good offensive players.


The best player shouldn't just win every year. Yes Lebron is the best player and I think that's without a question. He isn't the MVP though and Durant has more of a case to me. Durant is also a far and away better scorer than Lebron, regardless of what percentages/PPG say. He can do it in far more ways than Lebron and doesn't need nearly as much to hit a jumper.




In all honesty I'd rather have Westbrook win it than anyone, but he'll never get ahead of Durant simply because of STAR power. He's possibly the best defensive point guard in the league, attacks the basket at will, a constant triple double threat, and has made leaps in his playmaking ability akin to Durant's leap in defending. We saw what the Thunder were without Westbrook. We've seen what the Heat are without each of their stars and it really isn't that bad as they're a great overall team. I also believe Westbrook could do a better job with the Thunder without Durant than Durant can do without Westbrook, but maybe that's false.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Showtime said:


> Tell me this noto, how many loses do you think the Thunder would have in the East? What type of stats do you think Durant could put up in a year if 52 games were played against the East instead of the West? Instead of having to play other top teams all he had to worry about was the Pacers? And yes I'm aware of what Lebron/Heat's success against the West but that isn't exactly the same as having to play the West damn near every night. They can go harder in those games because they can simply rest their players and blow out teams in the East.


The Heat & Thunder dominate both conferences, if they swapped conferences nothing would change. We aren't debating the Mavs & Pistons here. The Heat are 15-6 against the East and 7-0 against the West. The Thunder are 8-1 against the East and 15-4 against the West.

KD's stats against the East: 30/9/5 on 54% shooting
Bron's stats against the East: 25/7/6 on 57% shooting

KD's stats against the West: 27/8/5 on 47% shooting
Bron's stats against the West: 26/7/6 on 69% shooting

You can miss me with trying to use the conferences as a way to diminish LeBron or as a way to prop up Durant over him. They both dominate regardless of who they play and the common theme seems to be that they both, as well as their teams play better against the opposite conference regardless of who's perceived to be the stronger conference.



> The best player shouldn't just win every year. Yes Lebron is the best player and I think that's without a question. He isn't the MVP though and Durant has more of a case to me. Durant is also a far and away better scorer than Lebron, regardless of what percentages/PPG say. He can do it in far more ways than Lebron and doesn't need nearly as much to hit a jumper.


How isn't he the MVP? He's arguably putting up better stats than anyone in the league and his team has a top 5 record. This is that voter fatigue shit. It's LeBron so people pretty much expect him to dominate so this is really nothing new. If Paul George was putting up numbers like LeBron is, people would be calling him the frontrunner for MVP right now. I think whoever's having the best season should get the award and IMO, I think LeBron is having a better season than anyone else in the league. So he is the most deserving to me.



> In all honesty I'd rather have Westbrook win it than anyone, but he'll never get ahead of Durant simply because of STAR power. He's possibly the best defensive point guard in the league, attacks the basket at will, a constant triple double threat, and has made leaps in his playmaking ability akin to Durant's leap in defending. We saw what the Thunder were without Westbrook. We've seen what the Heat are without each of their stars and it really isn't that bad as they're a great overall team. I also believe Westbrook could do a better job with the Thunder without Durant than Durant can do without Westbrook, but maybe that's false.


lel. Westbrook has been the 3rd best PG at best this season (I don't think he's been top 5 but I can at least see the argument), he's not deserving of MVP at all and shouldn't get any serious consideration IMO. He's a supremely talented player but he's not playing at an MVP level.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Westbrook is god bro. STATS don't tell you shit. He makes the Thunder play 100x better than they do without him. 100x better. That means nothing? STATS STATS STATS STATS STATS. :kobe


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Well obviously the Thunder are better with Russell Westbrook as the starter and 2nd option instead of Reggie Jackson as the starter as the 2nd option but that doesn't make him a legitimate MVP candidate. And lel @ the Thunder would be better without Durant than they would be without Westbrook. Obviously you either don't remember or are neglecting a few years ago when Durant missed a few games and Westbrook went into supreme chucker mode without him. I believe one game he took 32 shots and scored like 34 points. Quit being a HOMER.

Westbrook is good, very good. He ain't MVP good though :cliff1


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

A few years ago Westbrook wasn't as good as he is now.


I'd bet a trillion dollars that Westbrook could do better with this team without Durant than Durant can do without Durant. Or maybe you forget when Westbrook went down just recently and Durant went into full chucker mode as teams just zeroed in on him because he's a shooter that couldn't gain separation. Do you remember how badly they were BLOWN THE FUCK OUT in that Timberwolves game? Right after that game Westbrook came back. I'd love to see the team that could stop Westbrook's ability to will himself to the rim. He has an ability to score that isn't reliant on anyone else on the team. Durant needs Westbrook so that all the pressure isn't on him. That wouldn't bother Westbrook as much.


Westbrook is a better passer and playmaker than the Durant.


Westbrook is a better defender than Durant.


Why exactly would the Thunder not be able to do better without Durant than Westbrook? Please do tell how losing your starting point guard and playmaker isn't a bigger loser than losing your best scorer. You can make up for scoring. It isn't quite as easy to make up for players that allow others to get open and score. 


Yes I'm a Westbrook homer, but I'd say this anyways. A point guard and playmaker is more important than a scorer. That's just a fact unless your team has a great passing system and flow like the Spurs/Blazers/Heat or has a guy that can get it done on the inside in the post without needing much room. Durant can't do that. Durant needs Westbrook far more than Westbrook needs Durant. :kobe



Oh and I know he isn't worthy of the MVP, but he's definitely more valuable to the Thunder than Durant is, imo.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Miami has 19 straight wins over the West. Record is 20..Denver and Golden State coming up within the next week then Spurs/OKC end of January. This might get up there..

Dwight playing like trash tonight..Shaq may break dance


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

And you think Westbrook wouldn't chuck his ass off if teams zeroed in to stop him and only him? Come on man. Westbrook is one of the biggest chuckers in the league and he's the 2nd option on his team. Just imagine if he's the 1st option. I referenced the 2010-11 season because that's the last time Durant missed games and Westbrook started and actually played meaningful minutes (He started a game last season that Durant sat out on but only played 7 minutes). It was 4 games and in those 4 games Westbrook shot 9-21, 5-18, 14-32 and 9-19. And Westbrook isn't that much better now than he was then. The most laughable part is even with Durant, Westbrook has shot 40% or below in half of his games this season. And you don't think if you took away Durant that the number of games would be even higher?

And let's not act like Westbrook is this supreme playmaker on the level of a CP3 or Rondo. Westbrook is not an elite playmaker or even close to it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Dwight's numbers aren't bad, but his impact isn't nearly the same as it was when he was DPOYing it up every night on the Magic. That back surgery....



Noto he's averaging 9.2 assists in his last 10 games. He's not CP3 or Rondo's level, but he's improved nearly every year and is up as one of the better playmakers in the league. His incredible ability to drive also makes team collapse in on him which frees up everyone.


And Westbrook would obviously chuck more, but the team would be better with him without Durant than it is with Durant without Westbrook, which is what I'm saying. You can deny it all you want but it is true. Durant doesn't have the same impact on making his teammates way better as Westbrook does(and really that's why Lebron should win the MVP over Durant, not because of his numbers as that feature of Lebron is what makes him so special).


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

> You can deny it all you want but it is true.


lol @ saying something that's an obvious opinion is TRUE.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I know it's an opinion. I know it's true too. It's pretty obvious a team can do better without it's main scorer than it can without it's play maker. Common sense imo. :kobe


obviously there are exceptions like when a team has no other good scorers, but the Thunder do and I think they could pick up the slack(obviously they wouldnt be NEARLY as good, but that isn't the point I'm making).


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I have little interest in getting involved in this, I just had a good LEL @ that. I side w/ Noto.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

idc who you said with. I don't want Durant to get hurt at all, but the day will come and then I'll have a good laugh when Westbrook does just fine leading the team. It's how this shit usually ends up turning out. :draper2



Like a couple of years ago when everyone, including you two, were saying Westbrook wasn't that good, he made the team worse, etc etc. Pretty sure that's some LEL worthy shit too.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Westbrick would legit shoot 35% or worse w/o Durant. :ti


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Why? How would he be worse off? Can he no longer do exactly what he does now which is drive to the rim to score? He'd be like Allen Iverson if anything, his game wouldn't have that same drop off because he doesn't NEED durant to create space for him. I don't see what you guys don't get about that. Durant is good at creating his own shit, but teams can pressure a shooter. It's far harder pressuring a guy that can ball handle and use his athleticism to will his way to the rim.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's pretty simple to clog the paint when you don't have the threat of the best scorer in the entire league waiting on the wing, bro.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

They have no other outside scorers?...



Did you watch their games without Westbrook? If you did you would realize they were god fucking awful on the offensive end. This is a team that's one of the best offensive teams in the league with him. Literally you underestimate his value to the team so much which is laughable AFTER we got to see what the team was like without him. This would obviously be different if Harden was still around as he provides a good balance of what both of them bring(without any defense though 8*D), but he's not so it's harder for them to execute on the offensive end of the floor without Westbrook. 



And it's easy to clog the paint? Iverson didn't seem to have troubles with that. :kobe8


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Why do you always put words in my mouth? Regardless, LOL if you think teams would be 1/20th as worried about Reggie Jackson, Thabo Sefelosha, and Jeremy Lamb as they are about Durant. I like you keep bringing up something that is completely, totally, and unequivocally irrelevant to this conversation. Last time I checked, Russell Westbrook isn't Allen Iverson. I GUESS I COULD BE WRONG THOUGH. :bosh 

plz don't bother responding to this, because debating w/ somebody who puts words in my mouth and references completely irrelevant players is not on my list of
priorities.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

if you dont want me to put words in your mouth dont respond with a sentence of shit where I have to infer EVERYTHING you're trying to say as you didn't say it yourself. :kobe


Westbrook and Iverson are a pretty good comparison on the offensive end, I think.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn, this Blazer/Clippers game is good. Clutch shots after clutch shots


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

lOL Blake Griffin is like the kid that always get's bullied, everyone seems to go after him. He handled that situation pretty well though. Talking about the fight at the GSW game.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Made my decision to stop watching the Knicks today, probably for the whole season. Too stressful.

It baffles me how an organization would finally get their superstar (and I believe Melo is a true superstar) and then actively put cancers around him in Smith, Felton, and Bargnani. The Amare contract is a whole different story.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Showtime said:


> idc who you said with. I don't want Durant to get hurt at all, but the day will come and then I'll have a good laugh when Westbrook does just fine leading the team. It's how this shit usually ends up turning out. :draper2
> 
> 
> 
> Like a couple of years ago when everyone, including you two, were saying Westbrook wasn't that good, he made the team worse, etc etc. Pretty sure that's some LEL worthy shit too.


Westbrook isn't terrible and is one of the leagues top pg's but he can carry a team in my opinion, Durant is their clear leader on the court.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Punked Up said:


> Made my decision to stop watching the Knicks today, probably for the whole season. Too stressful.
> 
> It baffles me how an organization would finally get their superstar (and I believe Melo is a true superstar) and then actively put cancers around him in Smith, Felton, and Bargnani. The Amare contract is a whole different story.


What's wrong with Felton? :hmm:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He's pretty much as average as any NBA player can be.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Westbrook out until post all-star break. Man, these injuries just keep piling up.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

The thread title should also acknowledge that Amir Johnson is the best 4 in the East. imo


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Punked Up said:


> Made my decision to stop watching the Knicks today, probably for the whole season. Too stressful.
> 
> It baffles me how an organization would finally get their superstar (and I believe Melo is a true superstar) and then actively put cancers around him in Smith, Felton, and Bargnani. The Amare contract is a whole different story.


*To be fair it's exactly what Melo deserves. I hope the same thing happens to him the next place he goes. *


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Stall_19 said:


> Westbrook out until post all-star break. Man, these injuries just keep piling up.


:lmao

PERFECT TIMING


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's the shortened/rushed season guys!*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Now Westbrook can go suit shoppin' with D-Rose. :rose2 :westbrook2


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Chrome said:


> Now Westbrook can go suit shoppin' with D-Rose. :rose2 :westbrook2


Any room in that car for Brooke Lopez :banderas


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Now Westbrook can go suit shoppin' with D-Rose. :rose2 :westbrook2


Yeah more of these on the sidelines










:deandre


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh Russ, you do try.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Russell kneeds a break. :westbrook2


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Russell kneeds a break. :westbrook2


:rose2 :kobe unk2


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


>


Lmao what a douche


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Seems like Russell is paying homage to his days as a Ninja Turtle with those pants.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Raw2003 said:


> Lmao what a douche
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He's a douche because of the way he dresses? That's an awfully shallow and unintelligent thing to say.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Geeks just jealous you couldn't pull that look off with that much swag. :westbrook2*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Brandon gonna learn and when he learns I get to laugh at him all fucking day long for thinking he knows more about basketball than me. :ti


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Horford now out indefinitely wow. No one is safe. That 82 game schedule 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :westbrook2

SUNS gonna beat the Warriors tonight. I hope.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

dwane unleashed JONASAURUS tonight. the result was a career high 18 boards.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Career high of 18? That's it? :hayden3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

In 23 minutes Curry had 14 points, 10 boards, and 11 assists. :curry


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Suns are getting hosed. Time to turn off the stream unk3


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Heat/Kings bama


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Showtime said:


> In 23 minutes Curry had 14 points, 10 boards, and 11 assists. :curry


He shall now be known as BFK


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

KINGS breaking that Western Conference win streak. :mark:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Cousins :mark: Gay :mark: Thomas :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Yeah more of these on the sidelines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Matching belt too. Swag Swag

:westbrook2 :westbrook2


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

KINGS :durant


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Xile44 said:


> Horford now out indefinitely wow. No one is safe. That 82 game schedule
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EASTERN CONFERENCE


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Scrooge McCock said:


> KINGS :durant


:bron2 Missed DWade tonight


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LeBron hurt his groin tonight...and so it begins....


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Hopefully it doesn't begin until at least 5 years from now. NBA really doesn't need any more players going down, especially not Lebron.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:curry with dat 14/13/16 :mark:


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Bucks look to be a draft pick away from being legit


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

KNIGHT/GIANNIS/SF/ALL OF THEIR BIGS+A NEW COACH and yeah they could be half way decent. Larry Drew is one of the worst coaches in the league right now.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Lakers played great against Utah, despite our Loss's we are playing great basketball and when Kobe comes back we could make a real big push


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Raw2003 said:


> Lakers played great against Utah, despite our Loss's we are playing great basketball and when Kobe comes back we could make a real big push
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Weren't Lakers 2-6 or something when Kobe came back? :kobe7


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Weren't Lakers 2-6 or something when Kobe came back? :kobe7


Well the team obviously had to adjust with Kobe back in the team 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Christmas day win was nice, but it's time for the Bulls to get the Tank back on track. Hopefully :dirk has a big game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

we're not making a push with Kobe. It's not happening. Nor should it happen. He should sit the year if he wasn't worried about stats so we can get a fucking star out of this draft and maybe build something for the future. I love Kobe. He's my favorite athlete, but I love this franchise too and getting an 8th seed to be swept in the playoffs helps out no one. We need a pick. A good one.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Chrome said:


> The Christmas day win was nice, but it's time for the Bulls to get the Tank back on track. Hopefully :dirk has a big game.


God dam, I want the tank too but I just love winning too much, so does Thibbs :banderas so torn


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Raw2003 said:


> Well the team obviously had to adjust with Kobe back in the team
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:kobe He was ball stopping on an overachieving jump shooting team.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lebron James has surpassed Lebron James & Gary Payton on the all=time scoring list *already*

*21,819*

Bird - 21,791
Payton - 21,813

EDIT: I meant Larry Bird...


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

CYC said:


> Lebron James has surpassed Lebron James & Gary Payton on the all=time scoring list *already*
> 
> *21,819*
> 
> ...


Whoa here comes a LeBron MARK


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Raw2003 said:


> Whoa here comes a LeBron MARK
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Whoa there... I absolutely *DESPISE* the Miami Heat. Lebron James isn't really on my 'favorite players of all time' list.


Not even near that.

I need me some Tim Duncan :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

BYNUM :lmao


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Raw2003 said:


> Whoa here comes a LeBron MARK
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Much rather be a Lebron "mark" than a pathetic AJ mark.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

:bynum suspended indefinitely. Right before they give away this too. :lol


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

CYC said:


> Lebron James has surpassed Lebron James & Gary Payton on the all=time scoring list *already*
> 
> *21,819*
> 
> ...


I'm shocked Bird is lower than GP..


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Chrome said:


> The Christmas day win was nice, but it's time for the Bulls to get the Tank back on track. Hopefully :dirk has a big game.


Imo2 :dirk


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Bynum blew it, It sounds like a very serious matter and as for trades, take the best available offer and move on. A wing would be nice also Zeller can move up the rotation now.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

JM said:


> TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EASTERN CONFERENCE


I don't even mind, I like seeing different teams in the playoffs, still rather have Nets take the Atlantic but I'd rather Raptors over C"s, Knicks and 76ers 

Have to think Nets will make a trade for a C. Wouldn't really want Bynum but could be a plus or not 
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

CYC said:


> *Lebron James has surpassed Lebron James* & Gary Payton on the all=time scoring list *already*
> 
> *21,819*
> 
> ...


thats how you know you're the best. you surpass yourself!


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Bynum fpalm :lmao

Might be the end of his time in the league...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What did he do exactly? All I read was "conduct detrimental to the team"


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> thats how you know you're the best. you surpass yourself!


Whoops...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

CYC said:


> Lebron James has surpassed Lebron James & Gary Payton on the all=time scoring list *already*
> 
> *21,819*
> 
> ...


He is also 3rd for PPG, insane.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Nuggets are just killing me recently. They're not playing good enough defense and the scoring isn't coming as easily. :/


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Adrien Mercier said:


> What did he do exactly? All I read was "conduct detrimental to the team"


according to woj he's not interested in the game anymore


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Champ said:


> according to woj he's not interested in the game anymore


God, what a unrealiable moron. Just stay out of the NBA period.

Blazers to win tonight against heat!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lance Stephenson is a baller. Dusty bones Pierce is gonna kill himself tonight.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Bulls down 27 at half time. Atta boys


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

LOWRY.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Bulls down 27 at half time. Atta boys


(Y)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Epic loss tonight. Time to blow this shit up GarPax.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I saw some dude say that Anderson Silva will be back before Derrick Rose. So true. :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

So Bosh decided to remind everyone just why he was a coveted piece of the Big 3 to begin with...




Adrien Mercier said:


> God, what a unrealiable moron. Just stay out of the NBA period.


He's not a moron..He's smart..People around him are the morons


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Only morons forgot.


He deserves a max in the offseason and should be coveted. Just because he has to play way out of position and have way less touches than he should doesn't mean he's not a super talented player and an amazing power forward.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Have yourself a second half, David Lee!


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Durant > LeBron this year.



Deal with it.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Lebron asked on Twitter where to get a real wwe belt. Rock replied and is hooking him up. Random.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

but he'll need both to become the wwe world heavy weight champion! :vince


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Lakers lineup is pretty damn depressing. And I'm saying this is someone who dislikes them. It's not fun hating a team when every good player is out of the lineup.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

ohh what a dunk by evan turner! 360!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Boris Diaw still got it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't understand how the Lakers just continue to get more and more injured. It's bewildering. Henry bites the dust too.



TANK NATION. :mark:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

How many Spurs players were benched tonight?

Because my Kings actually hung with the Spurs tonight, so I'm curious.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Steph Curry is an assassin. :banderas


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:dirk headed for another 50/40/90 year at age 35. :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I've never understood what "00/00/00" meant..

hmm.. Field Goal Percentage/3 Point percentage/Free throw percentage?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Precisely. Only a handful of people have had a 50/40/90 season. Nash has done it like 5 times :lmao


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Magic said:


> I don't understand how the Lakers just continue to get more and more injured. It's bewildering. Henry bites the dust too.
> 
> 
> 
> TANK NATION. :mark:


Yeah we can't catch a break lately it seems and we lost to Philly last night too to cap it off with with losing Henry.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Chris Smith got waived from the Knicks now he and JR are killing the organization on twitter and instagram. This was the guy signed out of nepotism in the first place :lmao

Happy we cut him and signed Tyler. He's a project, but he's an athletic, young big man who looked great in the summer and d-league.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> :dirk headed for another 50/40/90 year at age 35. :mark:


German VINO


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

50/40/90 is the shooters holy grail


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Quite frankly this NBA season is an embarrassment aside from a few teams. Its bad when the Heat can go on cruise control and Poppovich can rest his starters without worry. Dwayne Wade just hurt his back and could probably take a month off until the Heat play San Antonio especially when you look at Miami's upcoming schedule. Only thing to look forward to for me is if Portland could nab the #1 seed because I think that would make things at least interesting come playoff time with OKC or San Antonio having to win a series there.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Punked Up said:


> Chris Smith got waived from the Knicks now he and JR are killing the organization on twitter and instagram. This was the guy signed out of nepotism in the first place :lmao
> 
> Happy we cut him and signed Tyler. He's a project, but he's an athletic, young big man who looked great in the summer and d-league.


That ****** and his downs brother can fuck off. The Knicks gave his brother a guaranteed 490k when he'd probably be picked last in a pick up game. Seriously, fuck Grunwald for bringing this fool and all his bullshit back.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The Knicks cut the Rhino Craig Smith?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

The Lady Killer said:


> Precisely. Only a handful of people have had a 50/40/90 season. Nash has done it like 5 times :lmao


NASH>Dirk


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Joyful Dub said:


> NASH>Dirk


:lmao That's fucking hilarious, NBA levels of flopping :ex:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao I've seen that.

And I do like Nash


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

thanks jordan crawford. ya fuck


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Jordan Crawford has returned to being awful. It was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/10220178/los-angeles-lakers-cleveland-cavaliers-talk-pau-gasol-andrew-bynum-trade

Gasol-Bynum trade?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

WARRIORS! Finally beat the Magic after last year's mysterious suckiness against them. Warriors get to spend New Year's Eve in Miami tonight, not bad. bama


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wish the Bulls could play the Raptors all season. Tank back on track.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> Warriors get to spend New Year's Eve in Miami tonight, not bad. bama


Should be a damn good game. 

Heat will go to 22-1 in their last 23 versus the West, with a victory. 3-0 since losing to Sac-town. The streak will be broken!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Why did you post that? that's not impressive in any way by green and he just got an open lay up. GOOD FUCKING JOB.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Last time Dubs went to Miami, pretty relevant given the convo


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Lakers currently have the 10th pick. If we actually tanked we would probably end up in the top 6. COME ON *******, JUST DO IT. RIG IT FOR THE LAKERS. LAKERS RETURN TO THE TOP. COME ON ******. DO IT FOR THE FUTURE.


#FUCKKOBE'SSELFISHNESS


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Adrien Mercier said:


> http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...d-cavaliers-talk-pau-gasol-andrew-bynum-trade
> 
> Gasol-Bynum trade?


I wouldn't mind that too much as we get a good young center with a lot of potential who has got over his nagging injuries he used to have but I don't see what's in it for the Cavs if I'm them I don't do it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

you realize that the lakers would just waive him right away and not keep him at all, right? :drake1


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Raw2003 said:


> I wouldn't mind that too much as we get a good young center with a lot of potential who has got over his nagging injuries he used to have but I don't see what's in it for the Cavs if I'm them I don't do it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Everything about this post is so fucking wrong.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Keeping Bynum would be like tying a cinder-block to your leg and then falling into a river. The Lakers shed Gasol's contract with this trade, they save $12mil on luxury tax with the deal subsequently waiving Bynum before January 7th to avoid that $6mil increase and that god awful guaranteed $12mil next season. Bynum will clear waivers and become a free agent, it's going to be some ride for him.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey, Raps are for real.


----------

